# Show Me Your Riffs



## LRT#1

I would like to hear your riffs and if there is a thread for this already were is it


----------



## Dogs of Doom

you 1st! ...

There have been a few posts like this, in the past, but, generally they don't go very far. Doesn't mean that this one is destined to fail, you just never know, but, don't get your hopes too high.

I'm going to move this to the Cellar, where this sort of thing usually goes...


----------



## LRT#1

Dogs of Doom said:


> you 1st! ...
> 
> There have been a few posts like this, in the past, but, generally they don't go very far. Doesn't mean that this one is destined to fail, you just never know, but, don't get your hopes too high.
> 
> I'm going to move this to the Cellar, where this sort of thing usually goes...


Thanks I looked in the cellar but couldn't find what I was looking for
I would like to hear what others sound like


----------



## saxon68

Nothing serious, just a little clip of my old katana combo amp. Another with my 5150, I don’t do leads ;-) I play in a band that gigs every month to 2 months due to other guys schedules/on call jobs.






I’m not the greatest, I do well enough for the band.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/marshall-forum-lick-riff-library-videos-only.18488/


----------



## LRT#1

Don't mind my sloppy playing but here it is a riff my buddy and I came up with this is not my normal amp its g30r I'm usually on my jcm 900 half stack


----------



## LRT#1

Guess I don't know how to post what I played I'll try again


----------



## LRT#1

Like I said before don't mode the sloppiness


----------



## Barfly

Recording myself fooling around on one of my Wayne guitars and my Marshall JCM 800. This is the initial part of my process for writing. Recorded on my iPhone. 
https://soundclick.com/share.cfm?id=13756439


----------



## heltershelton

heres a thread from another forum that has a bunch of stuff i wrote.....live gigs and stuff.
http://www.strat-talk.com/threads/helters-vids.451654/


----------



## charveldan

I did this [this] morning with my wife in bed. I may be in trouble ...


----------



## jimmyjames

Neighbour like it?


----------



## charveldan

jimmyjames said:


> Neighbour like it?


They were gone, thats the first time i got to crank it.

Lucky for me my wife is cool ...

That amp is a Beast.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 I could not get your clip to play ok got it cool


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Once I get my grandson to help me out I will post up a couple


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/marshall-forum-lick-riff-library-videos-only.18488/


I had thought that thread was for tutorials only


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> I would like to hear your riffs and if there is a thread for this already were is it


I am going to love this thread


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A most excellent Idea, come on guys bring the riffs to the masses


----------



## CraigP

Dude .......


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I had thought that thread was for tutorials only




Is it? I guess I didn't really pay close attention. Sorry if it is, lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

No problem brother, but I had checked it out, for what this thread is all about


----------



## JeffMcLeod

charveldan said:


> I did this [this] morning with my wife in bed. I may be in trouble ...


----------



## ibmorjamn

charveldan said:


> They were gone, thats the first time i got to crank it.
> 
> Lucky for me my wife is cool ...
> 
> That amp is a Beast.


Yeah , they will curdle milk . I hope you are not trying to have kids . Lol
Definition : brutal


----------



## LRT#1

charveldan said:


> I did this [this] morning with my wife in bed. I may be in trouble ...



Nice alarm clock


----------



## ibmorjamn

Listen to La Holla Cove Mixed by jamn_2006 #np on #SoundCloud


----------



## ibmorjamn

Listen to La Holla Cove Mixed by jamn_2006 #np on #SoundCloud


----------



## BowerR64

Krank chadwick single channel, Gain, Drive and Envelope at 2:00 Epiphone standard


----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn




----------



## solarburn

Inexpensive plexi...Strat.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


>




yeah man!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


>


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Codyjohns




----------



## solarburn

Jus another wank...


----------



## Barfly

Lay it down, Solar!


----------



## solarburn

Barfly said:


> Lay it down, Solar!


----------



## charveldan

My amp tech Obeid Khan's Band "The Wrath of Khan".


----------



## solarburn

There are some great players here on our forum!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Inexpensive plexi...Strat.



Gaddamm that sounds good


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> There are some great players here on our forum!


You are not kidding, I am almost scared to post another, I keed  maybe some of this talent will wash off onto me


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hope all my Marshall brothers are enjoying this thread  I am


----------



## zachman




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## zachman




----------



## Codyjohns

Great job on the clips everyone.
Here's one more from me. 
Cheers,


----------



## solarburn

Barfly said:


> Lay it down, Solar!



Good grief! The guitarist here!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 thanks for starting this thread  I love seeing all my brothers clips and getting to hear them


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And very big thank you to all my Marshall family for putting up with my erratic posts , and sometimes off topic, my sloppy recording efforts, and sloppy playing. Thank you


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I still have more to come


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And Solar my brother, we can’t derail this thread. We are doing just what it deserves


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

here is another, let me know if you guys are getting bored yet


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I will wait a bit , so others can have a chance


----------



## solarburn

Love to hear my Bruthers! Such good playing!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I lied I only waited 4 minutes


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Michael RT said:


>



Michael my brother that is the shit, and the stuff I like to hear


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Love to hear my Bruthers! Such good playing!


Same here bro


----------



## BowerR64

I thought a riff was just some crap your working on?

Im taking mine down im out gunned


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Jus another wank...





@1:00

Is that the Angus riff? lol


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> There are some great players here on our forum!




That's why I hate coming in here, I completely suck.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BowerR64 said:


> I thought a riff was just some crap your working on?
> 
> Im taking mine down im out gunned


Hell no bro this is what this thread needs, if I knew how to post riffs we don’t have recorded already I would not have been able to put up anything


----------



## BowerR64

JeffMcLeod said:


> @1:00
> 
> Is that the Angus riff? lol



Man i wish i could play like that


----------



## JeffMcLeod

BowerR64 said:


> I thought a riff was just some crap your working on?
> 
> Im taking mine down im out gunned




^ lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> That's why I hate coming in here, I completely suck.


No you don’t


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> No you don’t




You're right, I confess; I don't hate coming in here.


----------



## BowerR64

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hell no bro this is what this thread needs, if I knew how to post riffs we don’t have recorded already I would not have been able to put up anything



It took me about 3 hours to post one, like 20 seconds of cheeze and the rest trying to figure out how to edit a damn .mov file. I finally just uploaded a sloppy version and it worked i downloaded 2 different files just to get something to work.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Damm 30 minutes ago this thread was rocking, let’s keep it going. Not a complaint or a competition, just as the thread reads , show me your riffs


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BowerR64 said:


> It took me about 3 hours to post one, like 20 seconds of cheeze and the rest trying to figure out how to edit a damn .mov file. I finally just uploaded a sloppy version and it worked i downloaded 2 different files just to get something to work.


I hear you on that bro, I have yet to figure it out


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I typically have to have my grandson do all this for me, but he’s not here, and I am doing what I can


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

That’s the spirit, let’s get this thread back on track and rocking like it was


----------



## Codyjohns

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Michael my brother that is the shit, and the stuff I like to hear



Thank you kindly sir, I greatly appreciate ya checking out my clip and commenting.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is one we should not have recorded at the time, but we did it anyways, take note of sloppy playing and timing


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And I did not like the tone, I was getting, ( under my breath you can hear my displeasure)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Michael RT said:


> Thank you kindly sir, I greatly appreciate ya checking out my clip and commenting.


No problem brother tthis is what I like to see on this forum, makes my day to be able to share and hear everybody’s stuff and Ideas


----------



## Trumpet Rider

BowerR64 said:


> I thought a riff was just some crap your working on?
> 
> Im taking mine down im out gunned


Don't take it down. It was cool.


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I already put this up in its own thread, but it's pretty riffy so whadafuk? Here it is.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is an earlier recording of a song I have already posted. I do hope you enjoy


----------



## BowerR64

Trumpet Rider said:


> Don't take it down. It was cool.



Thanks man, im more happy with the tone. I kinda just wanted to show this series of Krank amps is not what people think about this brand. I myself am kinda shocked of its tone when i first heard one and didnt expect it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trumpet Rider said:


> I already put this up in its own thread, but it's pretty riffy so whadfuk? Here it is.



TR. that was bad ass, you see my brothers, this is what I am talking about!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BowerR64 said:


> Thanks man, im more happy with the tone. I kinda just wanted to show this series of Krank amps is not what people think about this brand. I myself am kinda shocked of its tone when i first heard one and didnt expect it.


Hell yes bro when I listened to your clip, I was tripping out over how the 2’nd guitar should sound


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Jus another wank...



Daeem brother I do wish I had your skills


----------



## zachman




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Way to go Zachman that is some really good sounding riffs, I do like brother, but I do want to hear more of your original stuff.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Because I know you can bring it


----------



## zachman

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Way to go Zachman that is some really good sounding riffs, I do like brother, but I do want to hear more of your original stuff.



 Too kind. Ok, here is something...

http://www.tonefinder.com/files/72-Do You Remember solo 5 44Khz.mp3

http://www.tonefinder.com/files/46-AudioTrack 07.mp3

http://www.tonefinder.com/files/55-AudioTrack 08.mp3

http://www.tonefinder.com/files/92-01 Zach movie weirdness legato.mp3


----------



## LRT#1

There is some awesome stuff showing up In this thread makes me realize I kinda suck in comparison to what I've heard 
keep it rocking you guys are bad ass


----------



## BftGibson

rough demo back this week, dsl40cr made into head and 2016 Firebird Studio, no pedals


----------



## BowerR64

LRT#1 said:


> There is some awesome stuff showing up In this thread makes me realize I kinda suck in comparison to what I've heard
> keep it rocking you guys are bad ass



Same here i recorded like 6-7 different takes and kept screwing up, finally got a good one and within a few hours of posting it i was like OH SHIT! ive watched it like 20 times and its comical to me.

I could never make it on a stage


----------



## ricksconnected

cool riffing guys.


----------



## Barfly

LRT#1 said:


> There is some awesome stuff showing up In this thread makes me realize I



You don't suck. This is a fun thread.


----------



## LRT#1

This thread is fun and I will post a nother sloppy riff soon


----------



## zachman




----------



## ricksconnected

that guitar look like the old Steve Luck Valley Arts model.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> This thread is fun and I will post a nother sloppy riff soon


That’s the spirit brother, we need more participation from the rest of this highly talented forum


----------



## zachman

USA Valley Arts Custom Pro



__ zachman
__ Jan 1, 2013


















USA Valley Arts Custom Pro



__ zachman
__ Jan 1, 2013


















USA Valley Arts Custom Pro



__ zachman
__ Jan 1, 2013


















USA Valley Arts Custom Pro



__ zachman
__ Jan 1, 2013








ricksconnected said:


> that guitar look like the old Steve Luck Valley Arts model.



It is... I LOVE this guitar


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> USA Valley Arts Custom Pro
> 
> 
> 
> __ zachman
> __ Jan 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA Valley Arts Custom Pro
> 
> 
> 
> __ zachman
> __ Jan 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA Valley Arts Custom Pro
> 
> 
> 
> __ zachman
> __ Jan 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA Valley Arts Custom Pro
> 
> 
> 
> __ zachman
> __ Jan 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is... I LOVE this guitar


That is an amazing looking instrument, and you play the hell out of it Zachman


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> This thread is fun and I will post a nother sloppy riff soon


Ahhh yes, I will also get my grandson to help me out and post some more as well


----------



## ricksconnected

zachman said:


> USA Valley Arts Custom Pro
> 
> 
> 
> __ zachman
> __ Jan 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA Valley Arts Custom Pro
> 
> 
> 
> __ zachman
> __ Jan 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA Valley Arts Custom Pro
> 
> 
> 
> __ zachman
> __ Jan 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USA Valley Arts Custom Pro
> 
> 
> 
> __ zachman
> __ Jan 1, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is... I LOVE this guitar




am I good or am I GOOD!
ya don't see valley arts stuff around any more.


----------



## zachman

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That is an amazing looking instrument, and you play the hell out of it Zachman



Thank you! Most appreciated


----------



## Derek S

Amazing players have always hung out here, all these clips are a great reminder! I do miss seeing some others stuff too though, they must be taking a break, dudes like Flying Guitars and (Flying Guitars Junior), RazorDave (another beast, seldom see him either now), that guy with the really long european name, etc.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

What ever happened to twin AC stacks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A lot of his posts ( twin ac stacks) were quite humorous


----------



## solarburn

Barfly said:


> Lay it down, Solar!



I's sloppy Joe.

You need to add on cause your guitar playing is so good. I always dig your playing. Puts a big smile on my face!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trumpet Rider said:


> I already put this up in its own thread, but it's pretty riffy so whadfuk? Here it is.



Hey brother, I love this riff of yours, and I especially liked how the strat and Paul contrasted, I think you should put a dbl lead with both guitars for a bad ass outro, dual lead outro


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My bad bro, on the outro keep the intro guitar going the same as the intro of the song you have a winner here


----------



## LRT#1

If I had to pick one I like the best it would be hard there a bad ass


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hey TR I apologize for calling that bad ass blue guitar a Paul


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hey TR I apologize for calling that bad ass blue guitar a Paul


No problem. I haven't named it yet, so maybe I could call it Paul, although I think of my guitars as female so probably not. I have a friend whose calls his Les Paul "Betty." When he bought it he found the name "Betty" written in pencil inside one of the electronics chambers. We figure Betty was an inspector at Gibson.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

That’s cool, when I was putting together my parts casters I gave them a number


----------



## saxon68

To the guys who say you suck, you don’t. Keep on playing, it gets better all the time.
Work on the stuff that trips you up. Don’t worry about all the lead stuff, I see too many who rip on leads and eh on the rhythm.

It’s not a race and you’re only competing with yourself, you’ll see progress as you go. Play at least a little bit every day.

We’ve all been there, from the amazing guys who build amps, to Zach, and even me, the guy who is barely a bar player. But we all love what we do and have fun and that’s why we come together.

This was my first time on stage after a 20+ year break from playing, I’m the bald guy with glasses on the right side of the clip. This was the first song of the night and we had a good crowd and I was crapping my pants this entire song hahah! After that it was all good!


----------



## Derek S

saxon68 said:


> To the guys who say you suck, you don’t. Keep on playing, it gets better all the time.
> Work on the stuff that trips you up. Don’t worry about all the lead stuff, I see too many who rip on leads and eh on the rhythm.
> 
> It’s not a race and you’re only competing with yourself, you’ll see progress as you go. Play at least a little bit every day.
> 
> We’ve all been there, from the amazing guys who build amps, to Zach, and even me, the guy who is barely a bar player. But we all love what we do and have fun and that’s why we come together.
> 
> This was my first time on stage after a 20+ year break from playing, I’m the bald guy with glasses on the right side of the clip. This was the first song of the night and we had a good crowd and I was crapping my pants this entire song hahah! After that it was all good!


Nice jam! The song reminded me a little of Poison (Nuthin' but a Good Time)...you didn't sound nervous to me.


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## Barfly

To OP,

When you said riffing did you mean actual songs? I thought you meant messing around on the instrument. Here is a demo I did some years back. I wrote the music and am on lead and rhythm guitars. My friend Jim is singing, Dario is on drums and Clint is on bass. Not going to keep this one up for too long but I hope you enjoy.

Barfly
https://soundclick.com/share.cfm?id=13759271


----------



## LRT#1

Barfly that was worth hearing and yes riffs is more on the screwing around side of things but doesn't mean it is limited to that there is awesome riffs and songs showing up here let's keep it going as it is


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

saxon68 said:


> To the guys who say you suck, you don’t. Keep on playing, it gets better all the time.
> Work on the stuff that trips you up. Don’t worry about all the lead stuff, I see too many who rip on leads and eh on the rhythm.
> 
> It’s not a race and you’re only competing with yourself, you’ll see progress as you go. Play at least a little bit every day.
> 
> We’ve all been there, from the amazing guys who build amps, to Zach, and even me, the guy who is barely a bar player. But we all love what we do and have fun and that’s why we come together.
> 
> This was my first time on stage after a 20+ year break from playing, I’m the bald guy with glasses on the right side of the clip. This was the first song of the night and we had a good crowd and I was crapping my pants this entire song hahah! After that it was all good!



AAmen brother, no truer words have been spoken


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And kudos on the clip


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Barfly said:


> To OP,
> 
> When you said riffing did you mean actual songs? I thought you meant messing around on the instrument. Here is a demo I did some years back. I wrote the music and am on lead and rhythm guitars. My friend Jim is singing, Dario is on drums and Clint is on bass. Not going to keep this one up for too long but I hope you enjoy.
> 
> Barfly
> https://soundclick.com/share.cfm?id=13759271


Barfly why would you want to take it down?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

That clip rocks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hey brother’s cool to see this thread still rocking, once my grandson schools me on how to upload from my phone to a you tube channel,( I don’t have yet) I will put up some more riffs- drums, so my brother’s you have been warned, more of my sloppy playing is on the way


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> If I had to pick one I like the best it would be hard there a bad ass


I don’t think you need or could, this thread is going the way it should, I have watched, and listen’ed to everybody’s clips, and I love the participation all my brothers have put up


----------



## Derek S

^^^ Enjoying the clips too and especially some of the tones! Some of them I've seen/heard before but there's also some new to me clips too, nice stuff gents!

When I think about it, I don't usually brake out the vid camera to make wank clips of myself noodling (I'll definitely go through the trouble when I want to share a full mix/track though). I've made test clips while setting up lighting, etc, but I don't think I ever keep those. This woulda been a good time to have some I guess...like I know I do have a folder with blooper takes from videos, stuff where you're swearing when you bump the guitar against the chair, belch on cam, cat runs by lol, playing sucks, etc, but those are private - my eyes only haha! I've made bazillions of mp3 only clips of pure wanking of course, but nothing worth uploading I'm sure, it's mostly nonsense when tweaking mic positions, etc.

I still want to take part so I'll share what I have anyways, especially lazy videos where I only tossed up images to finished jams (sorry to the OP if this is not quite what he was looking for).


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> ...more of my sloppy playing is on the way




Bring it! I bet I can out-sloppiness you.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is exactly what I am talking about, raw and unpolished (polished is also welcome) we need to keep this thread going


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And Jeff this is going to be a good time thread, let’s make it happen


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 awesome thread brother


----------



## LRT#1

I really enjoy hearing what others styles are and tell tell you what I'm the slop king


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Derek S said:


> ^^^ Enjoying the clips too and especially some of the tones! Some of them I've seen/heard before but there's also some new to me clips too, nice stuff gents!
> 
> When I think about it, I don't usually brake out the vid camera to make wank clips of myself noodling (I'll definitely go through the trouble when I want to share a full mix/track though). I've made test clips while setting up lighting, etc, but I don't think I ever keep those. This woulda been a good time to have some I guess...like I know I do have a folder with blooper takes from videos, stuff where you're swearing when you bump the guitar against the chair, belch on cam, cat runs by lol, playing sucks, etc, but those are private - my eyes only haha! I've made bazillions of mp3 only clips of pure wanking of course, but nothing worth uploading I'm sure, it's mostly nonsense when tweaking mic positions, etc.
> 
> I still want to take part so I'll share what I have anyways, especially lazy videos where I only tossed up images to finished jams (sorry to the OP if this is not quite what he was looking for).



Nice playing bro, I know you have more! Keep them coming


----------



## Derek S

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice playing bro, I know you have more! Keep them coming


Thanks HMP! I have tons of that stuff...but I've shared much of it here before so I don't want to bore our regulars lol...

...but this thread did make me dig into my vault to look for clips and I found one of the very first recordings I ever made (I cringe listening to this old drum machine, yikes). This would never make my "greatest hits" disc lol but I kinda like it now for some reason, has pretty solid tones and I remember having to get creative with tying in the familiar intro everyone knows with the outro, come up with a bridge and solo that worked, etc, it was fun stuff and I think that comes through in the music. This is my full on shred version of "Speed Racer"...hope you like it!


Go Speed Racer / Download As


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here we go my Marshall brothers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sorry for the tilted screen have to have a chat with the phone recorder


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And a different style from my regular playing, since hearing it back, I know I need a metronome


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is why you should not drink and record at the same time, sat. night about 11:30pm in my garage


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Back in March this year with the flu


----------



## LRT#1

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here we go my Marshall brothers



Nice that heavy


----------



## LRT#1

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is why you should not drink and record at the same time, sat. night about 11:30pm in my garage



Not bad you stayed upright


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Derek S said:


> Thanks HMP! I have tons of that stuff...but I've shared much of it here before so I don't want to bore our regulars lol...
> 
> ...but this thread did make me dig into my vault to look for clips and I found one of the very first recordings I ever made (I cringe listening to this old drum machine, yikes). This would never make my "greatest hits" disc lol but I kinda like it now for some reason, has pretty solid tones and I remember having to get creative with tying in the familiar intro everyone knows with the outro, come up with a bridge and solo that worked, etc, it was fun stuff and I think that comes through in the music. This is my full on shred version of "Speed Racer"...hope you like it!
> 
> 
> Go Speed Racer / Download As


But I am a newbie, not sure if I have stumbled across any, but I want to keep LRT#1’s thread chugging


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Nice that heavy


Thanks brother much appreciated and for checking out my riffs


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Once I get home from work today, I will Phone record a few more. It won’t be till 7:00 pacific time  but I do have more


----------



## Derek S

Barfly said:


> Here is a demo I did some years back. I wrote the music and am on lead and rhythm guitars. My friend Jim is singing, Dario is on drums and Clint is on bass. Not going to keep this one up for too long but I hope you enjoy.
> 
> Barfly
> https://soundclick.com/share.cfm?id=13759271


Great tone!! What were you using here? There's a lot of great tones posted in the thread, lots of the usual tone-meisters I've been a fan of for years and have told...but I dunno if I ever mentioned it to you, but yeah, you've got some great tone going on to man.


----------



## Barfly

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Barfly why would you want to take it down?



Just out of respect to Jim (vocals.) We did a butt load of demos on vodka, beer and Wendy's. Not sure he wants them floating around. Pretty sure he wouldn't, actually. LoL.


----------



## Barfly

Derek S said:


> Great tone!! What were you using here? There's a lot of great tones posted in the thread, lots of the usual tone-meisters I've been a fan of for years and have told...but I dunno if I ever mentioned it to you, but yeah, you've got some great tone going on to man.



Thank you, Derek.. you know the feeling is mutual. You are a great guitarist. Dynamite tone. Thank you for the kind words! In that demo I used my Mesa Lonestar with a Keeley Red Dirt pedal. I think. Pretty sure. LoL. Red Dirt is a cool pedal! The Guitar is an Anderson Cobra S.


----------



## Barfly

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I's sloppy Joe.
> 
> You need to add on cause your guitar playing is so good. I always dig your playing. Puts a big smile on my face!


Seriously.. I dig your tone.. and your playing has got attitude. I can tell there's a mean streak in you, son.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Michael RT said:


> Great job on the clips everyone.
> Here's one more from me.
> Cheers,





Please ban Michael RT from the forum so the rest of us have a reason to get out of bed in the morning. 

lol


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> There are some great players here on our forum!




Yeah yeah, rub it in.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

There surely are, and the longer I hang around the more I see, and since I finally signed up I now get to chat with you all


----------



## solarburn

Barfly said:


> Seriously.. I dig your tone.. and your playing has got attitude. I can tell there's a mean streak in you, son.



thanks my Bruther.

it's guys like you who play so well that make me want to play better. Love your guitar playing.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> ...it's guys like you who play so well that make me want to play better.



See, I'm just the opposite. When I see others thumping, it makes me just want to crawl back into the furthest corner of my parents' basement and dwell on how bad I suck.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Barfly said:


> Just out of respect to Jim (vocals.) We did a butt load of demos on vodka, beer and Wendy's. Not sure he wants them floating around. Pretty sure he wouldn't, actually. LoL.


Ok thanks for the reply, I understand, I still think it rocks though


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> See, I'm just the opposite. When I see others thumping, it makes me just want to crawl back into the furthest corner of my parents' basement and dwell on how bad I suck.


Me too, but I have taken a new attitude on this, I don’t put my toes in the water first, I just dive straight in and let nature take its course


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

If to all who listened to my music, hate it no problem, if a little bit of them like it, great! I am as happy as shit just to be able to continue playing, after all I play for my enjoyment, stress reliever, and the camaraderie of my fellow MF’rs


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> See, I'm just the opposite. When I see others thumping, it makes me just want to crawl back into the furthest corner of my parents' basement and dwell on how bad I suck.



oh yeah. That side of the coin is real. I love playing too much to quit though.

crawling back?...LOL Me as well!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Derek S said:


> Thanks HMP! I have tons of that stuff...but I've shared much of it here before so I don't want to bore our regulars lol...
> 
> ...but this thread did make me dig into my vault to look for clips and I found one of the very first recordings I ever made (I cringe listening to this old drum machine, yikes). This would never make my "greatest hits" disc lol but I kinda like it now for some reason, has pretty solid tones and I remember having to get creative with tying in the familiar intro everyone knows with the outro, come up with a bridge and solo that worked, etc, it was fun stuff and I think that comes through in the music. This is my full on shred version of "Speed Racer"...hope you like it!
> 
> 
> Go Speed Racer / Download As


Damm Derek that was how long ago? It would take me another ten years to play like that


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Once I get home from work today, I will Phone record a few more. It won’t be till 7:00 pacific time  but I do have more


I lied did not get home till 8:00 pm pacific standard time  no time for more riffs tonight


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am glad to see this thread still going


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> oh yeah. That side of the coin is real. I love playing too much to quit though.
> 
> crawling back?...LOL Me as well!


No my brother SB do not crawl back in, you inspire my creative side, this is the best forum I’ve ever had the pleasure of signing on to here is to the future


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Don’t know if you’re kidding


----------



## solarburn

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Don’t know if you’re kidding



I had guys around me that played so good it made me want to quit! Except I loved playing too.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Time is a factor , I can not get a practice schedule right now and I feel like I am loosing valuable time.


----------



## Barfly

JeffMcLeod said:


> See, I'm just the opposite. When I see others thumping, it makes me just want to crawl back into the furthest corner of my parents' basement and dwell on how bad I suck.


 you just have to keep playing is all. if you keep at it you have to keep getting better.


----------



## Derek S

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> If to all who listened to my music, hate it no problem, *if a little bit of them like it, great! *I am as happy as shit just to be able to continue playing, after all I play for my enjoyment, stress reliever, and the camaraderie of my fellow MF’rs


We like it! And you have the right attitude, totally agree with you...I never quite get those "he makes me want to quit" comments you see on music boards all the time. I mean why is that?! If you look at guitar playing as art (I do), I think most of us see playing as personal and unique to each of us, there should be no reason to feel like quitting! I play for ME, no one else! Jeff Beck doesn't make me want to put the guitar down in defeat but rather pick it up in appreciation and love for it!


----------



## Derek S

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Damm Derek that was how long ago? It would take me another ten years to play like that


Haha, thanks man! I think I recorded that 15 years ago!! 

A funny part about it was the girl I was dating at the time found my stash of speed racer DVD's (obviously a fan growing up lol)...I think she looked at me as a big nerd for owning/watching them as an adult, but I had this awesome excuse: I told her about the track I was recording and that I needed the DVD's for "reference", I was "watching them purely for inspiration."


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Derek S said:


> Haha, thanks man! I think I recorded that 15 years ago!!
> 
> A funny part about it was the girl I was dating at the time found my stash of speed racer DVD's (obviously a fan growing up lol)...I think she looked at me as a big nerd for owning/watching them as an adult, but I had this awesome excuse: I told her about the track I was recording and that I needed the DVD's for "reference", I was "watching them purely for inspiration."




Loved Speed Racer growing up.


----------



## Barfly

Derek S said:


> I never quite get those "he makes me want to quit" comments


I'm with you, Derek. When I hear it I hope the person is exaggerating. NO ONE has ever made me want to quit because of their ability being greater than mine and no one ever should. Even when I couldn't play "Mary Had A Little Lamb!" hehehehe. I kept going. They've only either made me want to get better or they just give me some great stuff to enjoy. 

Not to anyone specifically:

Just channel your inner child. Play for the enjoyment but play.. keep playing, keep growing. Someone here said it's not a race. It's not. In my opinion though, if you don't put in *some* time on a regular basis you won't get good. Having said that, sometimes due to work I may not pick up a guitar for months.. but now it's like riding a bike.. a week in and I get fluid again. Do it!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hell yea I quit in September 1983, started back up in June 1990- quit again in 1993 did not pick it back up again until aprox 2009 give or take, and I don’t see myself quitting anytime soon, having far to much fun and I learned a bit more since my younger days


----------



## BowerR64

A couple ideas i been working on forever, if they sound like something let me know. I dont know many covers but sometimes they sound familiar



Playing threw an older line 6 AX2 212 its a patch called Fender blackface i tweaked around with.

I always think of the Kansas city band Banshee when i noodle on this one, it maybe a rip off of one of their songs why i think that i dono they were in my head at the time i guess.


----------



## solarburn

For me it's exageration. Also it's recognizing the hard work and talent of other players. The 2 deliver results.

I'm like Barfly painting that picture of that inner child exploring and playing. I just love to play and there is no me needing to be good. Just enjoy the playing...I don't make it my work or job so I can hang out and enjoy.

That being said I've met players that really are that good and felt that tinge of separation skill wise plus ego exerting its negative side.LOL

Never will anyone's skill/talent make me not play. Doesn't mean I don't "feel" one way or the other though. Ego can be bothersome.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BowerR64 said:


> A couple ideas i been working on forever, if they sound like something let me know. I dont know many covers but sometimes they sound familiar
> 
> 
> 
> Playing threw an older line 6 AX2 212 its a patch called Fender blackface i tweaked around with.
> 
> I always think of the Kansas city band Banshee when i noodle on this one, it maybe a rip off of one of their songs why i think that i dono they were in my head at the time i guess.



Hey brother that sounds like you, and the banshee riff was cool as well,not trying to criticize, but I liked the dryer tone of the second clip, but both came out quite well. Keep them coming


----------



## Trumpet Rider

I'm not intimidated by the talent here (well, maybe a little). I'm inspired by it. I'm waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay worse than a lot of the players here, but I have always preferred to play with people who are better than I am. It makes me stretch out and try to hang with them.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> For me it's exageration. Also it's recognizing the hard work and talent of other players. The 2 deliver results.
> 
> I'm like Barfly painting that picture of that inner child exploring and playing. I just love to play and there is no me needing to be good. Just enjoy the playing...I don't make it my work or job so I can hang out and enjoy.
> 
> That being said I've met players that really are that good and felt that tinge of separation skill wise plus ego exerting its negative side.LOL
> 
> Never will anyone's skill/talent make me not play. Doesn't mean I don't "feel" one way or the other though. Ego can be bothersome.


Same here bro


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BowerR64 I tend to think every thing I play sounds familiar, or like someone else’s material, and I think a lot of us feel the same


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trumpet Rider said:


> I'm not intimidated by the talent here (well, maybe a little). I'm inspired by it. I'm waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay worse than a lot of the players here, but I have always preferred to play with people who are better than I am. It makes me stretch out and try to hang with them.


Same here bro, I am all over the map, but I keep telling myself that I’m going to get a bit better by doing just what Barfly said, and keep on churning out these melodies in my head


----------



## BowerR64

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hey brother that sounds like you, and the banshee riff was cool as well,not trying to criticize, but I liked the dryer tone of the second clip, but both came out quite well. Keep them coming



Yeah the first one had some effects and stuff on the patch enough to cover up the playing, I cant tap my foot its all outta time and slow but it was fun to share. I recorded another clean one that doesnt have any real direction either 12th fret pedal tone kinda thing.


----------



## solarburn

Trumpet Rider said:


> I'm not intimidated by the talent here (well, maybe a little). I'm inspired by it. I'm waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay worse than a lot of the players here, but I have always preferred to play with people who are better than I am. It makes me stretch out and try to hang with them.





BowerR64 said:


> Yeah the first one had some effects and stuff on the patch enough to cover up the playing, I cant tap my foot its all outta time and slow but it was fun to share. I recorded another clean one that doesnt have any real direction either 12th fret pedal tone kinda thing.




yeah man...good stuff.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BowerR64 said:


> Yeah the first one had some effects and stuff on the patch enough to cover up the playing, I cant tap my foot its all outta time and slow but it was fun to share. I recorded another clean one that doesnt have any real direction either 12th fret pedal tone kinda thing.



Ahhh yes my brother, that was cool, and I feel you on the effects, for a period of time I too was hooked on the effects, when I heard it back on a recording!! I just told myself to move away, henceforth my comment, I played through headphones for about 2 years, when I got the amps to be heard above aloud ass drummer, it was a major shock to me


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And another thing BowerR64 keep on doing what you’re doing and share the clips brother, this is what this thread is!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sorry guys but I warned you guys on the first page


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here is another


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sorry for no picture but have not found a good location for the phone


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And yet another


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I don’t know how I DBLed down forgive me


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks go out to all my brothers, this place(forum for my Marshall brothers rocks)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hey guys , need a little help here to keep the OP’s thread going


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sorry I bombarded this thread, I just wanted to see some more of my brothers riffs


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I don’t want to be the glory hound, but I still have
more to share, come on guys let’s kick this threads ass


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Have a listen if you will


----------



## LRT#1

Don't know if it's just me but nothings loading up


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Don't know if it's just me but nothings loading up


I was just going through the thread and I seen that my posts from Saturday showed up at some crazy ass times not sure what is going on


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 The last post I put up on this, besides 15 minutes ago , were on Saturday at about 8:00 pacific time, and if you look at the posts time they are not quite there


----------



## LRT#1

They loaded I'm a little hard up for patience I guess sounds bad ass


----------



## solarburn

I jus love riffs done thru a Marshall!


----------



## LRT#1

Marshalls are the only way


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Fu&@ yea brother ‘s, in 1979 I had a 2104 bought two cabs , a early 70’s B (with the gold piping, small logo, and a late 70’s A cab. Sounded glorious, but sold it all in late 1983 , when my youngest son was born


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

Most of all...just play. A walk in the park.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Here's a 7 watter...trying





What does a 7-watter look like? lol


----------



## solarburn

Short.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Short.



lmao!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Most of all...just play. A walk in the park.



That was off the hook, bro


----------



## solarburn

This one always made my ballz clack...


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Most of all...just play. A walk in the park.






Twang on bro!


----------



## solarburn

Fucking around...


----------



## solarburn

What a fagetti!


----------



## LRT#1

solarburnDSL50 said:


> This one always made my ballz clack...



That's some bad ass noddling there


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> What a fagetti!



I love me some dirty little things


----------



## solarburn

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I love me some dirty little things



absolutely!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I know you guys have got to be tired of me posting clips


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And I going to keep doing it until I run out of material  I told you I was going to love this thread


----------



## LRT#1

Derek S said:


> ^^^ Enjoying the clips too and especially some of the tones! Some of them I've seen/heard before but there's also some new to me clips too, nice stuff gents!
> 
> When I think about it, I don't usually brake out the vid camera to make wank clips of myself noodling (I'll definitely go through the trouble when I want to share a full mix/track though). I've made test clips while setting up lighting, etc, but I don't think I ever keep those. This woulda been a good time to have some I guess...like I know I do have a folder with blooper takes from videos, stuff where you're swearing when you bump the guitar against the chair, belch on cam, cat runs by lol, playing sucks, etc, but those are private - my eyes only haha! I've made bazillions of mp3 only clips of pure wanking of course, but nothing worth uploading I'm sure, it's mostly nonsense when tweaking mic positions, etc.
> 
> I still want to take part so I'll share what I have anyways, especially lazy videos where I only tossed up images to finished jams (sorry to the OP if this is not quite what he was looking for).



Derek not sure how I missed this great sound


----------



## LRT#1

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I know you guys have got to be tired of me posting clips



Is that your grandson on the drums thought you'd mentioned something earlier in the thead of him helping you on posting


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Is that your grandson on the drums thought you'd mentioned something earlier in the thead of him helping you on posting


Yes bro that is my grandson, on the skins, and he is loud as I have ever played with


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And yes he set up the UTube channel for me , and schooled me on how to do it  so now everyone is going to hate me


----------



## LRT#1

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Yes bro that is my grandson, on the skins, and he is loud as I have ever played with


That's awesome getting to play with your grandson it's all about family


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Yes it is, and in the early 90’s I used to play with my son Jerry


----------



## JeffMcLeod

LRT#1 said:


> Derek not sure how I missed this great sound




He's another one like Michael RT that should be banned from posting vids so the rest of us have a reason to get out of bed in the morning, lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> He's another one like Michael RT that should be banned from posting vids so the rest of us have a reason to get out of bed in the morning, lol.


Hell no, Jeff this is the reason to push forward, these guys give inspiration, just like Barfly posted awhile back, look at me bro, I am shooting from the hip, and thinking! I hope all my new Marshall buddies are having as much fun as I am


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trust me brother, I have stopped and started more than I care to admit


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> He's another one like Michael RT that should be banned from posting vids so the rest of us have a reason to get out of bed in the morning, lol.



One of my fav players. Real good.


----------



## Derek S

My forum brothers....I take any comparisons of my playing to the likes of you here as a huge compliment, thank you!

@ LRT#1...thank you for checking out the tunes and generous comment man!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Derek S said:


> My forum brothers....I take any comparisons of my playing to the likes of you here as a huge compliment, thank you!
> 
> @ LRT#1...thank you for checking out the tunes and generous comment man!


Derek the beginning riff of the second clip, made me think day that never comes, from Metallica, first clip made think Queensryche


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

May not have anything to do with either of those two bands but I thought I would share what my ears told me


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sorry guys, no new clips today, too damm hot plus I want to leave some space for the rest of us


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Im about to jump in.....but tell me...
How are you guys recording and posting here?
Im computer illiterate!
Any way to record via cell phone, post here, and advoid uploading to youtube?


----------



## Derek S

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Derek the beginning riff of the second clip, made me think day that never comes, from Metallica, first clip made think Queensryche


Cool! Loved both of those bands at one point or another back in the day, haven't really listened to them in ages but that's the nice thing about music and the way each song strikes each listener.

Tony MacAlpine is probably one of my longest running and biggest musical influences. I rarely think or focus on one player or style when I'm trying to come up with something new, but that first clip (Gone Away) was something I laid down a couple years ago with a definite mindset of "trying to be T-Mac" when I heard about his cancer scare...and of all the things I've ever recorded over the years, I'm really proud and happy with that one because I can truly hear the MacAlpine influence (I can't say that of any of my other efforts lol).

@ Springfield - not sure how to help, I'd say just use one of the free music hosting sites like soundcloud, but I think you'd need to upload an mp3 file, not a cellphone video. Maybe somebody else can chime in, more clips are always welcome!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Springfield Scooter said:


> Im about to jump in.....but tell me...
> How are you guys recording and posting here?
> Im computer illiterate!
> Any way to record via cell phone, post here, and advoid uploading to youtube?


Bro I had my grandson set me up a UTube channel, I record with my phone , copy and I paste , go back To this forum insert and I have a vid in the thread, sorry I don’t know how to do it any other way


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

As I to am a illiterate when it comes to these things, but I can do it now, also why I bombed the thread


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Short clip of another riff


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Yet more from the (show me your riffs bomber)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Another set of riffs


----------



## Springfield Scooter

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Yet more from the (show me your riffs bomber)




This ones catchy!
Love it!


----------



## BowerR64

Springfield Scooter said:


> Im about to jump in.....but tell me...
> How are you guys recording and posting here?
> Im computer illiterate!
> Any way to record via cell phone, post here, and advoid uploading to youtube?



Im sure there is other ways but make a youtube account then use that to host the video.

My digital camera has a video mode i went into the microphone audio section and put the record level into manual mode cranked the guitar up so the levels got into the yellow but never peaked aimed it at my guitar and hit record.

Then when i uploaded it to youtube it converted it to what ever size and video type youtube uses. I wanted to edit it but i didnt have no luck importing it into windows movie maker which ive used before.

I think you could use your phone and like a bag of rice or something to sit your phone in as an easy quick adjustable "tri-pod" kinda thing

Good luck, if i can do it (complete moron) you can do it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BowerR64 said:


> Im sure there is other ways but make a youtube account then use that to host the video.
> 
> My digital camera has a video mode i went into the microphone audio section and put the record level into manual mode cranked the guitar up so the levels got into the yellow but never peaked aimed it at my guitar and hit record.
> 
> Then when i uploaded it to youtube it converted it to what ever size and video type youtube uses. I wanted to edit it but i didnt have no luck importing it into windows movie maker which ive used before.
> 
> I think you could use your phone and like a bag of rice or something to sit your phone in as an easy quick adjustable "tri-pod" kinda thing
> 
> Good luck, if i can do it (complete moron) you can do it.


I had no idea how to do it, till my grandson schooled me, the first one I was not to sure of myself, but after about 3 and two beers I got it


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

How about some more riffs?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

and another


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Come on guys start posting those riffs, you know you got some more


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Another one


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am going to bring some more  Just need it to cool off a bit


----------



## BowerR64

Here is one with this new $200. Acoustic amp i just got yesterday from guitar center.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

BowerR64 said:


> Here is one with this new $200. Acoustic amp i just got yesterday from guitar center.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BowerR64 said:


> Here is one with this new $200. Acoustic amp i just got yesterday from guitar center.



Hell yes BowerR64 that’s the spirit, and happy NAD, sounds good, I have a piece that I call lazing away, that is similar to yours, will be posting it up soon


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


>


Brother Jeff, come on man throw some riffs down, it’s us who need to keep LRT#1’s thread going, all the heavy hitters have come and gone, I for one want to see this thread rocking


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BowerR64 that new amp you purchased sounds realy good, were you gooseing it with anything?


----------



## BowerR64

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hell yes BowerR64 that’s the spirit, and happy NAD, sounds good, I have a piece that I call lazing away, that is similar to yours, will be posting it up soon



Well lets hear it



Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> BowerR64 that new amp you purchased sounds realy good, were you gooseing it with anything?



No its actually the lead channel low gain switch and the gain half way. The volume on the guitar on 7 it has WAY more gas in the tank. More then ill ever use


----------



## saxon68

Quick chunk of soundcheck. My lead guitarist has a tube head and 4x12, I’ve got the Line 6 Helix going into EHX44 magnum, into a closed back 1x12 with a V30.

At the beginning you’ll see me step off stage as both of us are hitting the same chord, then I’ll go into a few quick chords. It’s pretty short but enough to give an idea. Wife caught it with iPhone.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BowerR64 said:


> Well lets hear it
> 
> 
> 
> No its actually the lead channel low gain switch and the gain half way. The volume on the guitar on 7 it has WAY more gas in the tank. More then ill ever use


I am sorry but I am still at work, after I get home and relax for a couple of beers I will put it up


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

saxon68 said:


> Quick chunk of soundcheck. My lead guitarist has a tube head and 4x12, I’ve got helix going into EHX44 magnum, into a closed back 1x12 with a V30.
> 
> At the beginning you’ll see me step off stage as both of us are hitting the same chord, then I’ll go into a few quick chords. It’s oretty short but enough to give an idea. Wife caught it with iPhone.



That has the tone that my ears just love to hear


----------



## saxon68

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That has the tone that my ears just love to hear


Using the Soldano model ;-) sounds close enough to tubes in a band mix, I’m pleased with it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

saxon68 said:


> Using the Soldano model ;-) sounds close enough to tubes in a band mix, I’m pleased with it.


It does have quite a convincing bite to it


----------



## saxon68

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> It does have quite a convincing bite to it


Yeah I considered a few options, went with Helix because it’s easy to tweak on the fly and it also acts as an audio interface for recording to the PC. Once I get some drum software I’m gonna start doing some tracking.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

saxon68 said:


> Yeah I considered a few options, went with Helix because it’s easy to tweak on the fly and it also acts as an audio interface for recording to the PC. Once I get some drum software I’m gonna start doing some tracking.


Cool bro I look forward to hearing your stuff!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BowerR64 here it is finally, more riffs from the (show me your riffs bomber)


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> BowerR64 here it is finally, more riffs from the (show me your riffs bomber)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


>


Cool bro thanks for taking a look


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Cool bro thanks for taking a look




lol

I like that one. What's your rig?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am doing my best to brush up on some of the stuff I have not played in a while, I mean I don’t want to post up some extremely sloppy playing, like I have already done, sucks when you forget shit you put together


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> lol
> 
> I like that one. What's your rig?


It’s a dsl40c on top of a mg 412 a cab, and they are a pair, when I get some cash to throw at them,I intend to fill them both with green backs, I also run a lead 100 mosfet with another pair of mg cabs, but I only run it when my grandson is on the drums, he is as loud a drummer as I have ever played with. And I have an SD1 on the floor for a clean boost


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

What’s you’re rig?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

When I got my buddy to record dirty roses (while hammered) I was using my vox tone lab to try and get a Robin Trower feel, so at this point in my guitar hobby I have managed to pick up a few cool toys for the proverbial tool box , not that I know how to use them correctly, but I do have them


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> What’s you’re rig?




DSL20HR with two MX212A cabs.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Damm I have never had the luck to play one, but if it’s anything like the 40cr you have a damm fine rig right there, on Wednesday I pulled the trigger on a 50 h origin was supposed to be able to pick it up today, but it won’t be until Tuesday, where are you located? Jeff


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I went in to GC for a quad of greenies but I can’t get the 2 year no interest on them because they are (components) so with my(divorce card) GC gear card I purchased the origin 50h, really wanted a 1987xl but I can only go used and that is only six months no interest , and they are always about 1,200-1,300$ that’s a lot of coin


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Yeah, I put everything on my gear card so it's interest-free, lol. I'm in PA.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> DSL20HR with two MX212A cabs.


I have also played the origin 20 it surprised me and I did the deed


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Yeah, I put everything on my gear card so it's interest-free, lol. I'm in PA. So right know it’s 10:30, when I drove cross country, we used to pull Gould batteries back to so cal , this was in the late 70’s


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have no idea what the he’ll just took place, but I tried to quote and reply, and it just went to hell


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Yeah, I put everything on my gear card so it's interest-free, lol. I'm in PA.


Cool bro so it’s 10:30 on your end?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am still working out the wrinkles on a couple of pieces, to put up here this is a cool ass thread


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

When I was a truck driver we used to pickup Gould batteries and bring them back to SoCal this was in the late 70’s sorry I tend to ramble on, but I have been in your neck of the woods before


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Cool bro so it’s 10:30 on your end?




Yeah, it's been dark for like 2 hours, lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Yeah, it's been dark for like 2 hours, lol.


I hear that, I am going to put up cheater, I am going to use all 3 amps, I do hope that I don’t mess it up to bad. Just give me a couple minutes


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

not the finest , playing wise, I have quite a few mistakes in it, but it is what it is,
This is why I keep putting up my work. My Marshall brothers thank you for taking the time to check them out


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I still have more to go, but it won’t be tonight


----------



## saxon68

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I went in to GC for a quad of greenies but I can’t get the 2 year no interest on them because they are (components) so with my(divorce card) GC gear card I purchased the origin 50h, really wanted a 1987xl but I can only go used and that is only six months no interest , and they are always about 1,200-1,300$ that’s a lot of coin


Zzounds dot com has great payment options and after you pay off a few items they make it easier to get stuff, I don’t have credit checks for anything anymore and I can get 12 payments on anything over 249 bucks, interest free, 4 pay on 59 and up. And they ship it when you make your first payment.
My helix is 125 a month and it’s half paid off ;-)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

saxon68 said:


> Zzounds dot com has great payment options and after you pay off a few items they make it easier to get stuff, I don’t have credit checks for anything anymore and I can get 12 payments on anything over 249 bucks, interest free, 4 pay on 59 and up. And they ship it when you make your first payment.
> My helix is 125 a month and it’s half paid off ;-)


Thanks for the information Saxon 68 ,Iwill definitely look into it,I will do my first order for 4, then go back for more!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

https://youtu.be/BEqtdSuAqFg I know I posted it already but this has drums, recorded with my new origin 50H, she’s a screaming little bitch, and I love it, but I can’t get a decent recording with my phone,  but thanks in advance for your time to check it out, rock on brother’s


----------



## solarburn

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> https://youtu.be/BEqtdSuAqFg I know I posted it already but this has drums, recorded with my new origin 50H, she’s a screaming little bitch, and I love it, but I can’t get a decent recording with my phone,  but thanks in advance for your time to check it out, rock on brother’s



Fucking phone! LOL


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Fucking phone! LOL


I have a 3 car garage, the amp is on the right hand side of the drums, I set my phone up on the farthest point I could, aprox 30’ away and it’s still clipping


----------



## solarburn

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have a 3 car garage, the amp is on the right hand side of the drums, I set my phone up on the farthest point I could, aprox 30’ away and it’s still clipping



I do the same. Except my phone took a shit. Have yet to record with my new one. Sooon...we'll see


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I do the same. Except my phone took a shit. Have yet to record with my new one. Sooon...we'll see


I do hope you have better luck than I am having,on the other side of the coin I did try the low power mode, came out a tad bit muddy, so back to full power she went, really do love the tone of this amp, but she doesn’t open up until you goose her,sweet spot is 4 and up, at least to my old ears


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> https://youtu.be/BEqtdSuAqFg I know I posted it already but this has drums, recorded with my new origin 50H, she’s a screaming little bitch, and I love it, but I can’t get a decent recording with my phone,  but thanks in advance for your time to check it out, rock on brother’s




Catchy riff.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Catchy riff.


Thanks brother, I do appreciate you taking the time to check it out


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

To all my forum brother’s it seems as though all the clips with drums and the amps cranked are clipping, just didn’t realize it until I got the origin 50 H, that is when I heard it big time


----------



## flyinguitars

Hi everyone! A few riffs while messing with my kemper


----------



## Derek S

flyinguitars said:


> Hi everyone! A few riffs while messing with my kemper


Awesome! A reminder that although the son has serious skills, pops is still the boss!


----------



## flyinguitars

Derek S said:


> Awesome! A reminder that although the son has serious skills, pops is still the boss!



Haha! Thanks! Pops needs to put in some time to keep up with that whippersnapper!


----------



## Barfly

flyinguitars said:


> Hi everyone! A few riffs while messing with my kemper



Whatever that tone is.. I don't want to meet it in a dark alley! Holy shite that kicks ass. Great playing as usual, Mike! I love that lick at around the 25 second mark so sooooo much. *bastard!* hahahah Love it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

flyinguitars said:


> Hi everyone! A few riffs while messing with my kemper



Ahhh yes bro that fnng kicks royal ass.( now I don’t want to put mine up) But as you all know I am


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here she is


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am still shooting from the hip, but I have to thank all my Marshall brothers for putting up with me


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And Mike that Kemper sounds so good, I am going to get GAS.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

https://youtu.be/8cUWefqYDAw I told you guys I was going to love this thread


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is the correct 1. Sorry


----------



## zachman

This was my Cameron Atomica and a 1x12 EVH cab w/ a Boss CE2, and a Boss DD6


https://www.reverbnation.com/evilgeniusatributetopatbenatar?profile_view_source=header_icon_nav


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I know, I am still posting riffs, at least to me. And just after the heavy hitters, I just want to keep sharing. I love this thread


----------



## zachman

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I know, I am still posting riffs, at least to me. And just after the heavy hitters, I just want to keep sharing. I love this thread




I LOVE just noodling by myself at home too. NEVER know what can happen.


----------



## solarburn

flyinguitars said:


> Hi everyone! A few riffs while messing with my kemper




watching you play makes me want to start playing...if I hadn't already. Love your style. Puts a big ole smile on my face. Your son sounds real good. I kind of favor Dad's playing but that son of yours is just going up from here.

I'm glad you show us your playing. I'd be real bummed if I didn't get to see/hear it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> I LOVE just noodling by myself at home too. NEVER know what can happen.



I do wish that I had half your talent!! It’s a treat to hear you all on your own just messing around, I like it. Keep bringing them!!


----------



## solarburn

What I like about this clip is the pedal in front gives it this sticky character.


----------



## solarburn

Another chewy pedal in front of my OR15...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> What I like about this clip is the pedal in front gives it this sticky character.



Gaaaad. Daaaame it Solar that fnng rips


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Another chewy pedal in front of my OR15...



That reminds me of Jake on his first Badlands album,kick ass chops bro


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> I LOVE just noodling by myself at home too. NEVER know what can happen.



This is how all of my riffs come about


----------



## solarburn

You ever hear a Tele sound like this?


----------



## solarburn

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That reminds me of Jake on his first Badlands album,kick ass chops bro



Fuck I wish and love that first album. He switched gears and showed he can put it down. Good gawd he ripped! And that tone!


----------



## zachman

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I do wish that I had half your talent!! It’s a treat to hear you all on your own just messing around, I like it. Keep bringing them!!



Thanks... Always chasing something just out of reach, keeps me growing-- that's what I tell myself anyway.


----------



## solarburn

zachman said:


> Thanks... Always chasing something just out of reach, keeps me growing-- that's what I tell myself anyway.




Daem. So good bud.


----------



## solarburn

.


----------



## solarburn

For fun...


----------



## solarburn

This fucking pedal...


----------



## zachman

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Noodles...




That sounds like you were cranking it! FUN, FUN, FUN


----------



## solarburn

zachman said:


> That sounds like you were cranking it! FUN, FUN, FUN


----------



## solarburn

Check this amp out...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> Thanks... Always chasing something just out of reach, keeps me growing-- that's what I tell myself anyway.



This is just what this thread needs, some more riffs!! Zachman that is fng cool , I am going to need to put in some more practice andO going to work on my skills, , LRT#1 this is how a great thread is born


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Check this amp out...



And Solar my brother, I love your riffs, still putting a smile on my face


----------



## solarburn

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> And Solar my brother, I love your riffs, still putting a smile on my face



Goes both ways bud. Love hearing other than mine!


----------



## solarburn

zachman said:


> Thanks... Always chasing something just out of reach, keeps me growing-- that's what I tell myself anyway.




this was a treat to watch. Amazing playing.


----------



## zachman

Playing REALLY LOUD!!! Gain stuff starts at around 1:00


----------



## solarburn

zachman said:


> Playing REALLY LOUD!!! Gain stuff starts at around 1:00




Excellence!


----------



## solarburn

Wow! Fucking killer!


----------



## solarburn

Cheesy as MTF!


----------



## zachman




----------



## Bownse

zachman said:


> Thanks... Always chasing something just out of reach, keeps me growing-- that's what I tell myself anyway.




Luvin dat funk!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> Thanks... Always chasing something just out of reach, keeps me growing-- that's what I tell myself anyway.



Excellent. I am going to be chasing the talent around me for a good long while, It’s what makes you become a better, more informed, player! If you just sit back and stay in the same comfort zone you will never move forward!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I know you guys are tired of my weak ass recording skills, and the constant bombardment of my riffs but, I still have more material, until I run out I am going to keep posting them here and in the , official dsl40c information thread  as well


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

my dsl40c ‘s version of a Robin Trower tone , just a bit of a noodle


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here is the beginning to a new song, will get it worked out and in better shape in a bit , just don’t want to forget the melody


----------



## LRT#1

Really like the sound of that 2203

Also all you MFers sound great I've enjoyed hearing you all noddling and look forward to hearing more you guys are bad ass


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Really like the sound of that 2203
> 
> Also all you MFers sound great I've enjoyed hearing you all noddling and look forward to hearing more you guys are bad ass


Thanks brother, I for one have enjoyed being able to participate and hear all my new friends here’s riffs


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jeff my brother, I know you have been waiting to post something up, especially with your new ax, and kick ass rig you have, don’t be shy jump on in!!


----------



## Codyjohns




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here is another riff


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks brother for your time to check it out Spring field


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am still wanting a bit more participation, from the rest of our brother’s


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I feel as though I’m hogging the ball, and I don’t want to be that way


----------



## Barfly

solarburnDSL50 said:


> What I like about this clip is the pedal in front gives it this sticky character.



Yeah baby. That has a real nice snappiness to it. Oh shit, just got heavy!!! Sounds great, Solar! Hot damn!


----------



## Barfly

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Another chewy pedal in front of my OR15...



very cool. I'm leaning towards the other tone but I wouldn't kick this one out of bed.. you know, unless it farted.. then all bets are off.


----------



## solarburn

Barfly said:


> very cool. I'm leaning towards the other tone but I wouldn't kick this one out of bed.. you know, unless it farted.. then all bets are off.


----------



## Barfly

solarburnDSL50 said:


> This fucking pedal...



The OFA sounds gigantic. You must run outside and punch the mailman in the face when you're done playing! LOL Badness.


----------



## Barfly

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here is the beginning to a new song, will get it worked out and in better shape in a bit , just don’t want to forget the melody



When I get an idea for a song.. or ideas.. I always record it onto my iPhone otherwise my old ass will forget the feel. Must... press... record.


----------



## solarburn

Barfly said:


> The OFA sounds gigantic. You must run outside and punch the mailman in the face when you're done playing! LOL Badness.



Nah. Only cause she's a women.

But hell yeah! And watch him Chase those nuggets down the street when they drop.


----------



## solarburn

Barfly said:


> When I get an idea for a song.. or ideas.. I always record it onto my iPhone otherwise my old ass will forget the feel. Must... press... record.



Lol! I'm glad you don't miss dem tunes. cause they rawk!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Barfly said:


> When I get an idea for a song.. or ideas.. I always record it onto my iPhone otherwise my old ass will forget the feel. Must... press... record.


Hell yes ! And I certainly feel sorry for my new Marshall family here  because of the last couple of weeks, I am actually playing more! And as you said, I am going to start recording everything, because my dumb oll ass will forget melodies fast as I come up with them


----------



## flyinguitars

Barfly said:


> Whatever that tone is.. I don't want to meet it in a dark alley! Holy shite that kicks ass. Great playing as usual, Mike! I love that lick at around the 25 second mark so sooooo much. *bastard!* hahahah Love it.



Haha! Thanks mang!!!! You're the best. Btw, I really have been enjoying the kemper!



Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ahhh yes bro that fnng kicks royal ass.( now I don’t want to put mine up) But as you all know I am



Thanks and rock on!



solarburnDSL50 said:


> watching you play makes me want to start playing...if I hadn't already. Love your style. Puts a big ole smile on my face. Your son sounds real good. I kind of favor Dad's playing but that son of yours is just going up from here.
> 
> I'm glad you show us your playing. I'd be real bummed if I didn't get to see/hear it.



Thanks solar! I'm so happy that you feel that way....thats pretty much the greatest thing that I could achieve, so thank you! That is one of the nicest compliments that I've ever recirved! If I can make somebody smile and inspire them, then I'm inspired and smiling too! Thanks so much!
Btw, flyinguitars jr. has something brewing with some real heavy hitters and hopefully will be headed out on tour this fall/winter. I will fill you guys in if/when it's definite. But, man, I'm talking some of the biggest names in music are involved in this project and he's taking it with a grain of salt..lol


----------



## Barfly

flyinguitars said:


> Haha! Thanks mang!!!! You're the best. Btw, I really have been enjoying the kemper!
> 
> Btw, flyinguitars jr. has something brewing with some real heavy hitters and hopefully



That's great news, Mike. He brings it so it's no surprise. Best of luck to you both!


----------



## zachman




----------



## solarburn

zachman said:


>




excellent Zak!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I love going after the heavy hitters


----------



## zachman

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I love going after the heavy hitters




I can SO relate. You got me smiling.


----------



## zachman

LOTs of clams in here, so sorry in advance, but just having fun.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Cheers brother’s this is still a work in progress, but I do believe I have the correct name at this point!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> LOTs of clams in here, so sorry in advance, but just having fun.



I have to say Zachman you know what you’re doing, I am a bit of a hack, and I have no proper recording gear but, I am having a blast here, and in time I know I’m going to get better. This forum really rocks!


----------



## zachman

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Cheers brother’s this is still a work in progress, but I do believe I have the correct name at this point!!




HEAVY Tones! I like!


----------



## zachman

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have to say Zachman you know what you’re doing, I am a bit of a hack, and I have no proper recording gear but, I am having a blast here, and in time I know I’m going to get better. This forum really rocks!



It's all in fun!  I'm just occasionally good at faking like I know what I'm doing.  Most of my youtube clips are from iPhones lol. Keep Rockin


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hell yes bro, this is more fun than I ever thought it would be


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And all the clips I have put up are IPhone, rock on brother!


----------



## LRT#1

I've really had fun listening to you all noddling away I had my droughts that this thread would go very far because of what dog said 


There have been a few posts like this, in the past, but, generally they don't go very far. Doesn't mean that this one is destined to fail, you just never know, but, don't get your hopes too high


I am glad you all have had fun with it
Rock on guys


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> I've really had fun listening to you all noddling away I had my droughts that this thread would go very far because of what dog said
> 
> 
> There have been a few posts like this, in the past, but, generally they don't go very far. Doesn't mean that this one is destined to fail, you just never know, but, don't get your hopes too high
> 
> 
> I am glad you all have had fun with it
> Rock on guys


I am going to repeat myself, come on guys post those videos, you all know you have more, I haven’t run out yet, but with 3 of my clips(top of my head,top of the ashes, and dirty ashes) you can see how I put tunes together, I am still working on (dirty ashes) but this is my way of putting it together


----------



## J Saw

Not mine (wish it was). the cell mic is clipping. I can't follow instructions 
Just thought I'd join in.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

J Saw said:


> Not mine (wish it was). the cell mic is clipping. I can't follow instructions
> Just thought I'd join in.



You see this is what the doctor ordered so we can keep this thread going, alright brother ‘s chime in!! Don’t put off till tomorrow what you can do today


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Like what was said many pages ago it’s not a competition, it’s about sharing, if you hav played more than a few months, you have already explored riffs of your own, nothing fancy just some noodling, something you are trying to work out, anybody?


----------



## LRT#1

J Saw said:


> Not mine (wish it was). the cell mic is clipping. I can't follow instructions
> Just thought I'd join in.



That's a great Metallica song Orion of I remember correctly 
I've tryed fo get that one right for a while now it's the timing change that gets me when I'm jamming with my buddy its either right or its not


----------



## solarburn

J Saw said:


> Not mine (wish it was). the cell mic is clipping. I can't follow instructions
> Just thought I'd join in.




Gat daem man...rawk!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> That's a great Metallica song Orion of I remember correctly
> I've tryed fo get that one right for a while now it's the timing change that gets me when I'm jamming with my buddy its either right or its not


I used to hate doing living after midnight for that very same reason!! Either right or wrong


----------



## Derek S

zachman said:


>


I LOVE that guitar!!!! What's the body made of (just curious)?


----------



## zachman

Derek S said:


> I LOVE that guitar!!!! What's the body made of (just curious)?



Swamp Ash w/ a Maple cap


----------



## LRT#1

zachman said:


> View attachment 50406
> 
> 
> Swamp Ash w/ a Maple cap
> 
> View attachment 50405
> View attachment 50404


That's a nice looking rig that neck has some cool pattern is it maple


----------



## zachman

LRT#1 said:


> That's a nice looking rig that neck has some cool pattern is it maple



Yes, maple neck, SS 6100 Jumbo frets. Plays like butter


----------



## Australian

zachman said:


> View attachment 50406
> 
> 
> Swamp Ash w/ a Maple cap
> 
> View attachment 50405
> View attachment 50404




I love that guitar!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Another Riff,


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

here is another  I hope I haven’t already put this piece up before!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Another new piece and they are going to keep coming! Until they ban me for cluttering up every ones threads


----------



## JeffMcLeod

^ lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 Ido believe you’re thread is called, show me your riffs thread!! I know I have posted songs, but my last 2 entry’s are riffs! Come on guys, this is a great thread! Please jump on in (or I might get banned for being a douche!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> ^ lol


 Come on Jeff pop some of your ideas on in, I know you have it in your toolbox, because of fleeting youth,


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Another part of my melodies in my head, will get some of these pieces put together, but this is the process


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

check it out guys I am up again


----------



## Codyjohns

Here's one for Herbert.
Cheers Bro!!


----------



## LRT#1

Michael RT said:


> Here's one Herbert.
> Cheers Bro!!



Been looking forward to seeing you back with a riff that sounded great now if we can get Derrick s back in 
Keep rocking man love it


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Michael RT said:


> Here's one Herbert.
> Cheers Bro!!



Awesome bro just fnng awesome now I wish I had something worthy to put up, (they are all in their embryonic state) still working with 4 of them, thank you Michael


----------



## Codyjohns

LRT#1 said:


> Been looking forward to seeing you back with a riff that sounded great now if we can get Derrick s back in
> Keep rocking man love it



Thank you kindly sir.
Yeah, I'm with you on that.
I'd love to hear some more from Derek as well.


----------



## Codyjohns

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Awesome bro just fnng awesome now I wish I had something worthy to put up, (they are all in their embryonic state) still working with 4 of them, thank you Michael



Thanks a ton for the kindness bro.
I'm just an old guitar hack bro, not worthy.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My brother I believe I am the hack 


Michael RT said:


> Thanks a ton for the kindness bro.
> I'm just an old guitar hack bro, not worthy.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

I've got you all out-hacked.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I think I am still winning that hack race


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

That’s a 40c, and an origin 50H, in dual mono, both amps being used as a head (I know the 50H is a head) and they are using mg cabs


----------



## zachman




----------



## BftGibson

DSL 40cr head conversion. 2017 Gibson Firebird studio 496/500 strait in, Red chan gain on 4 master dimed. Celestion gt75-v30-v type mic'd. rough mix ..leads not set yet. in drop C


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

https://youtu.be/LyWHxG4fwqQ


----------



## Derek S

LRT#1 said:


> great now if we can get Derrick s back in





Michael RT said:


> I'd love to hear some more from Derek as well.


Damn...."just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in!" LOL  Thanks brothers for the love!! How can I resist...this thread just keeps growing. Fun stuff!

I dug deep into the vault and put together this sampler vid from my first CD for ya. A handful of excerpts and clips from some of the better tracks (I hope lol). I haven't listened to this shit in eons and was prepared for the worst but yikes, I was kinda shocked it held up better than I thought, hope you like it!


----------



## Codyjohns

Derek S said:


> Damn...."just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in!" LOL  Thanks brothers for the love!! How can I resist...this thread just keeps growing. Fun stuff!
> 
> I dug deep into the vault and put together this sampler vid from my first CD for ya. A handful of excerpts and clips from some of the better tracks (I hope lol). I haven't listened to this shit in eons and was prepared for the worst but yikes, I was kinda shocked it held up better than I thought, hope you like it!




Great chops my friend. 
Lots of melodies and memorable licks. 
Well done bro.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Derek S said:


> Damn...."just when I thought I was out, they pull me back in!" LOL  Thanks brothers for the love!! How can I resist...this thread just keeps growing. Fun stuff!
> 
> I dug deep into the vault and put together this sampler vid from my first CD for ya. A handful of excerpts and clips from some of the better tracks (I hope lol). I haven't listened to this shit in eons and was prepared for the worst but yikes, I was kinda shocked it held up better than I thought, hope you like it!



Hell yes Derek, that will stand more than the test of time!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I can’t let this wither and die


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

it needs to be a bit more fun than what is just lying dormant


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

also. A 40c and origin 50h in dual mono!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Now a bit more participation from the rest of my brother’s


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> also. A 40c and origin 50h in dual mono!




So that's both the DSL and Origin "mixed" together?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> So that's both the DSL and Origin "mixed" together?


Yes it is bro  and thanks for taking the time to check it out brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hey Jeff here’s another one with both amps, I take an instrument cable from the efx loop send on the origin to instrument in on the 40c set to green crunch, volume at 2 1/2 gain at7 - 8 and the rest of the eq’s at 5 + /- and I think it mixes quite well


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Now I need to do one with the mosfet lead 100!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

to keep this thread going  I am going to put up some repeats, sorry for boring you this is the tone lab and a pair of 40c’s at tv volume


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

After I get home from work, I will post up a clip with the Marshall mosfet and origin 50h


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Still haven’t got around to the clip with the mosfet  just been a few things popping up, and having so little time


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> So that's both the DSL and Origin "mixed" together?


I finally got a clip of the mosfet and origin 50h


----------



## mcblink

So I've never posted myself playing here on the forum with the exception of once a long time ago, and it was just a quick clip of my grandpa's dobro....

So here we have LRT#1 being a sneaky bastard and pulling out his phone to record the impromptu jam that just sortof happened last night, and then hiding in the kitchen and not making us aware that we were being recorded LOL. Whatever, I thought it turned out okay for a totally off the cuff jam lol

It's a little painful for me to listen to at first, but here we go. (I personally like the second half of this video a little better than the stuff towards the beginning.)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hell yea even if it was a bit sneaky! I like it and this thread is not dead yet


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Arise from the ashes, come on guys it must live


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Now somebody else put something up


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks Bownse


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am still working on this piece!!!


----------



## LRT#1

Rockin riff buddy
Nice tone on the DSL40


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks brother I appreciate your comment, it’s going to go a long way, a compliment from another player is the best you can get  Cheers brother !! Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## ibmorjamn

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Now a bit more participation from the rest of my brother’s


Here goes the old 123 tada !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Here goes the old 123 tada !



Nice playing and tones on that , really like how it went to a melodic outro! Thanks for sharing brother! Cheers Mitch


----------



## LRT#1

Got to say you guys have made this an awesome thread
There has been a good variety of style here and have enjoined listening to it.

Thanks to mitch for keeping this thread alive

Rock on guys



ibmorjamn said:


> Here goes the old 123 tada !



Nice jam bro
Got my toe tapping


----------



## ibmorjamn

Thanks Mitch and LRT . I finally made a drum track. Not perfect but it sort of fits. My bass skills are not so great but I decided to let it be.


----------



## Derek S

Something I'm working on at the moment (video coming soon as well) but this is an early mix I'm happy with...

Gentlemen, start your engines (LOL):

Shred Racer (Save As)

FWIW, it's both the Bogner and SLO sharing duties (harmonies are the SLO, lead is the XTC, rhythms are both).


----------



## LRT#1

Derek S said:


> Something I'm working on at the moment (video coming soon as well) but this is an early mix I'm happy with...
> 
> Gentlemen, start your engines (LOL):
> 
> Shred Racer (Save As)
> 
> 
> FWIW, it's both the Bogner and SLO sharing duties (harmonies are the SLO, lead is the XTC, rhythms are both).


Derek as usual sounds bad ass. Always enjoy what you post.


----------



## Derek S

LRT#1 said:


> Derek as usual sounds bad ass. Always enjoy what you post.


Thanks man! I enjoy reading nice comments just as much as making the music I think so I do appreciate your time. \m/


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is what I came here for, thanks to all my brother’s/ friends/ and Marshall family! Now I need to get off my lazy ass and work out some of the ideas that still need attention, Derek S that kicked serious ass brother, to all my new brother’s here on the forum! Happy Holidays! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Thanks Mitch and LRT . I finally made a drum track. Not perfect but it sort of fits. My bass skills are not so great but I decided to let it be.


It is far more than what I have done! Cheers Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Derek S said:


> Something I'm working on at the moment (video coming soon as well) but this is an early mix I'm happy with...
> 
> Gentlemen, start your engines (LOL):
> 
> Shred Racer (Save As)
> 
> FWIW, it's both the Bogner and SLO sharing duties (harmonies are the SLO, lead is the XTC, rhythms are both).


Very well done. Master class !


----------



## BftGibson

pre final mix..back from studio getting close to done on this one..Leftovers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> pre final mix..back from studio getting close to done on this one..Leftovers



Leftovers? That was rocking brother, hows you’re wife’s voice and recovery doing? We are keeping you two in are prayers hope the best for you all! and Happy Holidays! Cheers Mitch


----------



## BftGibson

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Leftovers? That was rocking brother, hows you’re wife’s voice and recovery doing? We are keeping you two in are prayers hope the best for you all! and Happy Holidays! Cheers Mitch


thanks my friend...wife said thanks for asking...she has got some relief..our hopes is sometime this next year we can be back to normal and get back at it..


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> thanks my friend...wife said thanks for asking...she has got some relief..our hopes is sometime this next year we can be back to normal and get back at it..


Great news , I am glad that all is progressing, back to normal, I know it’s tough anyways, but this time of year it’s even harder, glad to hear that you guys are pulling up in good spirits! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And I believe I forgot to ad , nice tune, well balanced, and I wish I could record with better skills, it’s coming though! Cheers Mitch


----------



## LRT#1

BftGibson said:


> pre final mix..back from studio getting close to done on this one..Leftovers



Nice sound there

So what happened to your wife's voice?


----------



## BftGibson

LRT#1 said:


> Nice sound there
> 
> So what happened to your wife's voice?


 Thanks//Not her voice hurt(she did stutter both times for a few months)..she has been hurt at work bad and we were hit and run in Nov. now 2 bad concussions and we have to be on hiatus until she is cleared


----------



## BftGibson

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> And I believe I forgot to ad , nice tune, well balanced, and I wish I could record with better skills, it coming though! Cheers Mitch


my friend owns a studio..he captures it, i really am a bass player..diggin this guitar thing


----------



## LRT#1

BftGibson said:


> Thanks//Not her voice hurt(she did stutter both times for a few months)..she has been hurt at work bad and we were hit and run in Nov. now 2 bad concussions and we have to be on hiatus until she is cleared


Man sorry to hear wish you both the best of luck and hope she gets better soon. Keep your head up things will come around.

Marry Christmas and happy new year


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> my friend owns a studio..he captures it, i really am a bass player..diggin this guitar thing


Damm brother I wish we lived close by, I am always on the search for a bass player, you could have fooled me brother, your guitar skills are up! And I like it! Cheers Mitch


----------



## BftGibson

LRT#1 said:


> Man sorry to hear wish you both the best of luck and hope she gets better soon. Keep your head up things will come around.
> 
> Marry Christmas and happy new year


thanks !!


----------



## BftGibson

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Damm brother I wish we lived close by, I am always on the search for a bass player, you could have fooled me brother, your guitar skills are up! And I like it! Cheers Mitch


 I put the bass away except when i record in studio and all these songs start when i beat on the drums and come up with words and then hit a melody line ...i am addicted to these Gibson's into Marshalls...got a mint Marshall 6100 30th anniversary coming soon as i can meet my buddy. Bass players that know how to hold a band up are a rare breed and a drummer & bass player that are a team is priceless..we can be guitar players then..not chugga chugga all the time cause the bottom falls out when we go to lead..


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Derek S said:


> Something I'm working on at the moment (video coming soon as well) but this is an early mix I'm happy with...
> 
> Gentlemen, start your engines (LOL):
> 
> Shred Racer (Save As)
> 
> FWIW, it's both the Bogner and SLO sharing duties (harmonies are the SLO, lead is the XTC, rhythms are both).


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I know that I have already posted this but I am going to double down! Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> I put the bass away except when i record in studio and all these songs start when i beat on the drums and come up with words and then hit a melody line ...i am addicted to these Gibson's into Marshalls...got a mint Marshall 6100 30th anniversary coming soon as i can meet my buddy. Bass players that know how to hold a band up are a rare breed and a drummer & bass player that are a team is priceless..we can be guitar players then..not chugga chugga all the time cause the bottom falls out when we go to lead..


I hear you on that brother, seems impossible to find, and if you find emm keep them! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Derek S

BftGibson said:


> I put the bass away except when i record in studio and all these songs start when i beat on the drums and come up with words and then hit a melody line ...i am addicted to these Gibson's into Marshalls...got a mint Marshall 6100 30th anniversary coming soon as i can meet my buddy. Bass players that know how to hold a band up are a rare breed and a drummer & bass player that are a team is priceless..we can be guitar players then..not chugga chugga all the time cause the bottom falls out when we go to lead..


Agreed! And totally do the same thing - my bass stays in the closet and I only drag it out when it's time to record, and then of course when I hear my weak bass playing I have the same thoughts you mentioned, a good bass player locked in with a real drummer is an overlooked key component to great music.


----------



## Derek S

ibmorjamn said:


> Very well done. Master class !


Thank you ibjamn!!! I like your clip as well, nice tones!



BftGibson said:


> pre final mix..back from studio getting close to done on this one..Leftovers


Sounds sweet! Really nice mix, sounds polished already, hard to believe that's only a "pre final mix", great work.


----------



## Derek S

I have a short WIP vid now of the Speed Racer track I posted earlier. This has been so nostalgic and fun to work on!!


----------



## LRT#1

Derek S said:


> I have a short WIP vid now of the Speed Racer track I posted earlier. This has been so nostalgic and fun to work on!!



Damn Derek as always your playing is impressive.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My fingers just told me they are tired just watching, excellent playing Derek   ! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Jon C

Just fantastic guys !!


----------



## Derek S

Thank you LRT, HMP, JC, glad to hear you guys liked it!


----------



## ibmorjamn

Keep on working this song , outro :


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have posted this before but it’s (to me worthy of a second look)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Keep on working this song , outro :



Thanks for sharing brother, that outro is spacey, I like it! Cheers Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for sharing brother, that outro is spacey, I like it! Cheers Mitch


Thanks Mitch , I re-wrote the drums in "Hydrogen" and went out the garage/studio to record the bass. Once I finished the bass I felt it needed a solo so I plugged the LP in to the
Bugera V22 and just turned up the reverb. The tone with the cream back is the result.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Thanks Mitch , I re-wrote the drums in "Hydrogen" and went out the garage/studio to record the bass. Once I finished the bass I felt it needed a solo so I plugged the LP in to the
> Bugera V22 and just turned up the reverb. The tone with the cream back is the result.


And well done, tasteful, it is a nice complimenting part of the song


----------



## LRT#1

Edit
Wrong tread


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I will keep doubling down until I can’t , This I think needs another look! come on guys let’s keep this thread rocking! Cheers


----------



## GrahamL

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I will keep doubling down until I can’t , This I think needs another look! come on guys let’s keep this thread rocking! Cheers




Nice Mitch... A little Robin Trower esque  I think this may be one of my faves of yours


----------



## GrahamL

A few cover riffs and mistakes from a video of me trying to remember some tunes I played with my buddies 30 years ago... We are hoping to jam again soon... its been too long  

Playing with my JCM 800 Combo at 0.05 master, I need to get out of the way when recording... and get my wah off of the carpet (Messed up Voodoo Child". Ill try to get some originals up one day soon and/or covers with some rough solos  I left my beard behind in 2018 lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

GrahamL said:


> Nice Mitch... A little Robin Trower esque  I think this may be one of my faves of yours


I whole heartily must say thank you, your time and listening is the best compliment a player can get


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

GrahamL said:


> A few cover riffs and mistakes from a video of me trying to remember some tunes I played with my buddies 30 years ago... We are hoping to jam again soon... its been too long
> 
> Playing with my JCM 800 Combo at 0.05 master, I need to get out of the way when recording... and get my wah off of the carpet (Messed up Voodoo Child". Ill try to get some originals up one day soon and/or covers with some rough solos  I left my beard behind in 2018 lol



Thanks brother for sharing that I too have been meaning to put up a montage of cover riffs, I haven’t actively played any covers since 1991 cool and once again thanks for sharing! Cheers Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I will keep doubling down until I can’t , This I think needs another look! come on guys let’s keep this thread rocking! Cheers



Sounds good Mitch !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Sounds good Mitch !


Thank you brother I love a compliment from another player, they don’t get any better! Cheers


----------



## thunderstruck507

I made a quick clip to demonstrate a more modern metal tone through a JCM 800 with an overdrive out front and a member here suggested I post my riff here.

The timing and phrasing isn't perfect but it's a series of riffs I've been working on so I thought maybe some critique might help me improve them.



Signal chain:

Epiphone Matt Heafy Les Paul Custom with EMG 81 bridge
Black Arts Toneworks Black Forrest Overdrive with the volume boosted and gain at around 9 oclock
Boss NS2 
stock tubed JCM 2203KK, beast not engaged
1960A cab with Vintage 30s and G12T75 speakers in X pattern


----------



## GrahamL

Sounds great brother! Nice modern tone 



thunderstruck507 said:


> I made a quick clip to demonstrate a more modern metal tone through a JCM 800 with an overdrive out front and a member here suggested I post my riff here.
> 
> The timing and phrasing isn't perfect but it's a series of riffs I've been working on so I thought maybe some critique might help me improve them.
> 
> 
> 
> Signal chain:
> 
> Epiphone Matt Heafy Les Paul Custom with EMG 81 bridge
> Black Arts Toneworks Black Forrest Overdrive with the volume boosted and gain at around 9 oclock
> Boss NS2
> stock tubed JCM 2203KK, beast not engaged
> 1960A cab with Vintage 30s and G12T75 speakers in X pattern


----------



## LRT#1

thunderstruck507 said:


> I made a quick clip to demonstrate a more modern metal tone through a JCM 800 with an overdrive out front and a member here suggested I post my riff here.
> 
> The timing and phrasing isn't perfect but it's a series of riffs I've been working on so I thought maybe some critique might help me improve them.
> 
> 
> 
> Signal chain:
> 
> Epiphone Matt Heafy Les Paul Custom with EMG 81 bridge
> Black Arts Toneworks Black Forrest Overdrive with the volume boosted and gain at around 9 oclock
> Boss NS2
> stock tubed JCM 2203KK, beast not engaged
> 1960A cab with Vintage 30s and G12T75 speakers in X pattern




That's a nice tone that you've got going. Really like the first part of the riff.

You said you wanted criticism here goes.
They guitar was out of tune, no timing, tone was muddy.

No I'm kidding it sounded great fucking rock on man.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

thunderstruck507 said:


> I made a quick clip to demonstrate a more modern metal tone through a JCM 800 with an overdrive out front and a member here suggested I post my riff here.
> 
> The timing and phrasing isn't perfect but it's a series of riffs I've been working on so I thought maybe some critique might help me improve them.
> 
> 
> 
> Signal chain:
> 
> Epiphone Matt Heafy Les Paul Custom with EMG 81 bridge
> Black Arts Toneworks Black Forrest Overdrive with the volume boosted and gain at around 9 oclock
> Boss NS2
> stock tubed JCM 2203KK, beast not engaged
> 1960A cab with Vintage 30s and G12T75 speakers in X pattern



Thunder that is heavy and smoking, smooth, are you in D standard?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hey guys take another look at this one! Cheers


----------



## BftGibson

here is title track back from last CD..going back in this week to wrap up loose ends..then back in again for 3rd one,,hope wife gets better so we can go out and play soon !!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

That melodic break at the 3 minute mark was unexpected and really pulled the song in for me, nice tune, as all your music is! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> here is title track back from last CD..going back in this week to wrap up loose ends..then back in again for 3rd one,,hope wife gets better so we can go out and play soon !!



As I said in the post above, the 3 minute mark is a winner, a lot of people tend to forget the magic a break like that brings to the table, keep them coming brother! Cheers Mitch


----------



## BftGibson

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That melodic break at the 3 minute mark was unexpected and really pulled the song in for me, nice tune, as all your music is! Cheers Mitch


humbly accepted compliment my friend !! If we get a chance to play out again, we get to play some cool venues and do a whole bunch of non profit fundraising for great causes !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

That is cool, to bring live music to people who enjoy the experience and get to hear your music is priceless!


----------



## thunderstruck507

Herbert Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thunder that is heavy and smoking, smooth, are you in D standard?



It's in Drop C.

Thanks guys, for some reason multiquote isn't working to reply to all of you at once.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

thunderstruck507 said:


> It's in Drop C.
> 
> Thanks guys, for some reason multiquote isn't working to reply to all of you at once.


Thanks for the response brother, and please bring some more! I also have something in that tuning, and I will repost it, lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is it! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## thunderstruck507

Which amp are you using? Sounds really good.


----------



## Derek S

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is it! Cheers Mitch


Love this guitar! Got a better view of it? Pics please! (Im a sucker for gear porn)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Derek S said:


> Love this guitar! Got a better view of it? Pics please! (Im a sucker for gear porn)


Yes I do I’ll be right back with it


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/ZvSttk8k]

free image hosting[/URL] It’s a Squier 20’th anniversary, painted rustoleam sunrise yellow, with an invader in the bridge, and a no name neck! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

thunderstruck507 said:


> Which amp are you using? Sounds really good.


That’s the dsl40c’s in stereo, from the vox tone lab, I am using the uk 68, and tube overdrive on the vox with the amps on clean green, volume 2, gain 2, this is the volume that nobody complains about, he he ! and Thunder you should hear it when I also use the mosfet, it punches and cuts like an animal ! Cheers Mitch


----------



## thunderstruck507

Drop A# riff series I’ve been toying with. Wrote it while sick and on a little too much Robotussin.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

thunderstruck507 said:


> Drop A# riff series I’ve been toying with. Wrote it while sick and on a little too much Robotussin.



My first gut reaction was wtf, then as you turned up the volume knob on the guitar, I then went oh hell yes,great piece brother! Cheers to some more


----------



## thunderstruck507

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My first gut reaction was wtf, then as you turned up the volume knob on the guitar, I then went oh hell yes,great piece brother! Cheers to some more



Haha yeah, it’s part to display the dynamic of the amp and also to convey the feeling of building intensity of tripping on cough medicine. Mostly just an amateurs delve into stoner doom


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

thunderstruck507 said:


> Haha yeah, it’s part to display the dynamic of the amp and also to convey the feeling of building intensity of tripping on cough medicine. Mostly just an amateurs delve into stoner doom


I still like it bro, on my you tube channel, I have a piece that is called top of the ashes, that would be my second try at stoner doom! My bad brother it’s dirty ashes, top of the ashes is where I was still working with it! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## LRT#1

Nice playing there again mitch. Do enjoy hearing it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Nice playing there again mitch. Do enjoy hearing it.


Thanks brother, I finally broke out the mxr 10 band eq, because it has 2 outs for amps I didn’t have to use the tone lab, I do believe that this tone is nice and chunky! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Nice playing there again mitch. Do enjoy hearing it.


.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## LRT#1

Well I'll take post 500 in this thread.
All you guys have posted up some awsome riffs. Keep them coming this thread has survived longer than I expected.
Rock on guys


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>




That microphone looks bored. Where's the chops bro? lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> That microphone looks bored. Where's the chops bro? lol


I really don’t have any chops, and I don’t sing ! Cheers


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I really don’t have any chops, and I don’t sing ! Cheers




lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> lol


You would’nt want me to lie, and pretend I can sing or drop into a lead break and watch everything fall further apart now would you?  LoL ! Cheers Mitch


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> You would’nt want me to lie, and pretend I can sing or drop into a lead break and watch everything fall further apart now would you?  LoL ! Cheers Mitch




Sure, why not? Life is short, let 'er rip.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Sure, why not? Life is short, let 'er rip.


With a good bassist it’s a different story, with out we both become distracted! Cheers


----------



## Bownse

Now he's starting to look like a drummer. Out of work and not able to afford a shirt.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bownse said:


> Now he's starting to look like a drummer. Out of work and not able to afford a shirt.


He actually works with me, the shirtless is a deal, only he can answer ! Cheers


----------



## Trumpet Rider

One I did a while back...


----------



## J Saw

Trumpet Rider said:


> One I did a while back...



Sounds great. That acoustic sounds huge!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

J Saw said:


> Sounds great. That acoustic sounds huge!


Thanks. I guess I kind of cheated, using a "studio" recording. I did a couple of acoustic tunes live (including "Cinnamon") using just my camera mic, and hated the sound. Maybe I will mic up an acoustic properly and do something live another time.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Trumpet Rider said:


> One I did a while back...


----------



## 67Mopar

Original instrumental.

https://w.soundcloud.com/player/?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/500436534?secret_token=s-M8oj5&color=#ff5500&auto_play=false&hide_related=false&show_comments=true&show_user=true&show_reposts=false&show_teaser=true&visual=true


----------



## Trumpet Rider

67Mopar said:


> Original instrumental.
> 
> https://w.soundcloud.com/player/?url=https://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/500436534?secret_token=s-M8oj5&color=#ff5500&auto_play=false&hide_related=false&show_comments=true&show_user=true&show_reposts=false&show_teaser=true&visual=true


I like it.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Trumpet Rider said:


> One I did a while back...





Not a bad song to cover either, lol...

http://www.marshallforum.com/thread...t-fleeting-youth-2-complete-with-fizz.104910/


EDIT: nvm, I see you already saw it anyway, lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>



This is the mini wall all 3 dsl40c’s, and the mosfet 2 of the 40’s are on the red 1 gain at 3 volume at 3 the 3’rd one is on green crunch, gain 4, volume 4, mosfet has no foot switch plugged in so on the clean channel and a bit of bleed over, does sound powerful in person! Cheers


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is the mini wall all 3 dsl40c’s, and the mosfet 2 of the 40’s are on the red 1 gain at 3 volume at 3 the 3’rd one is on green crunch, gain 4, volume 4, mosfet has no foot switch plugged in so on the clean channel and a bit of bleed over, does sound powerful in person! Cheers




So you're playing through 4 amps? lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> So you're playing through 4 amps? lol


In this clip yes lol sounds way huge in front of it all! Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/kVVnxJHr]

[/URL]


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And this is how they look among all the crap in the garage


----------



## Bownse

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> In this clip yes lol sounds way huge in front of it all! Cheers



What hearing protection are you using?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bownse said:


> What hearing protection are you using?


Guitar volume it was only on 3, spread out facing the drums in a 3 car garage, it (volume wise) is just before it gets uncomfortable, so no ringing! Cheers


----------



## ibmorjamn

Re -wash this old tune , not my best solo but it just came out more metal flavor on the solo's .


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Re -wash this old tune , not my best solo but it just came out more metal flavor on the solo's .



I do like the outro solo, has more soul behind it, could have stretched it out a bit longer, my 2 cents! Cheers for posting it up brother Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And as if I am am one to give advice, I have no solos in any of my clips. Cheers Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I do like the outro solo, has more soul behind it, could have stretched it out a bit longer, my 2 cents! Cheers for posting it up brother Mitch


Thanks Mitch , I have done a 100 different scenarios it seems.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Thanks Mitch , I have done a 100 different scenarios it seems.


Yea brother I hear you on that, but I really like how you slowed down the solo melody, think Trower, and then prolong it like another bridge, and I would do the same thing with the intro riff, all on the end of the song, it would have a bit different melodic flavor, and I wouldn’t change the beginning riff at all just the outro! This would be cool as hell if you and I where able to sit down and jam together! Cheers


----------



## LRT#1

There is guys here that use PM to send riffs back and forth to create a songs (so I've heard). It may be worth a try. Dont ask me how to do this because I dunno.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Yea brother I hear you on that, but I really like how you slowed down the solo melody, think Trower, and then prolong it like another bridge, and I would do the same thing with the intro riff, all on the end of the song, it would have a bit different melodic flavor, and I wouldn’t change the beginning riff at all just the outro! This would be cool as hell if you and I where able to sit down and jam together! Cheers


I like the idea and I like LRT#1's idea also. I can send you seperate tracks. Drum and or guitar and or bass. The key is B. The outro to is B , F# .


----------



## solarburn

ibmorjamn said:


> Re -wash this old tune , not my best solo but it just came out more metal flavor on the solo's .




Sumbody got his gun off.

Great attitude on the chops. Cool diddy man.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> I like the idea and I like LRT#1's idea also. I can send you seperate tracks. Drum and or guitar and or bass. The key is B. The outro to is B , F# .


I would sure like to work with you on this! Cheers


----------



## ibmorjamn

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Sumbody got his gun off.
> 
> Great attitude on the chops. Cool diddy man.


Thanks bro , from the hip ! Lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Thanks Mitch , I have done a 100 different scenarios it seems.


Sometimes it takes 101-110


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> There is guys here that use PM to send riffs back and forth to create a songs (so I've heard). It may be worth a try. Dont ask me how to do this because I dunno.


Me either


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> And as if I am am one to give advice, I have no solos in any of my clips. Cheers Mitch




^ lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is something a bit different my brother’s, my grandson and some of his buds! Cheers my brother’s


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The clip above is going to be deleted it’s the wrong one sorry guys, I am still a dip wad


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here is another, the guitar is coming through the origin 50h! Cheers


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Cool, but where you at? lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Cool, but where you at? lol


I am holding the phone recording!


----------



## Bownse

Not my band but they're using Mashalls. They are really playing and not just sync'd to an audio track.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bownse said:


> Not my band but they're using Mashalls. They are really playing and not just sync'd to an audio track.



That is crazy, and actually a damn good tune! Cheers Mitch


----------



## mcblink

Bownse said:


> Not my band but they're using Mashalls. They are really playing and not just sync'd to an audio track.



Is this what Singularity is goin to look like?

It's terrifying!


----------



## LRT#1




----------



## JeffMcLeod

Bownse said:


> Not my band but they're using Mashalls. They are really playing and not just sync'd to an audio track.





lmfao @ the drummer!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> lmfao @ the drummer!!


It does have quite a few limbs doesn’t it


----------



## LRT#1

I think the guitar is female theres boobs


----------



## ibmorjamn

Just put this together , not much to it but the amp , speaker pickup , guitar combo works well.


The Bass Track added , I need to work on that. It's off a bit.


----------



## BftGibson

Bownse said:


> Not my band but they're using Mashalls. They are really playing and not just sync'd to an audio track.



i want the drummer & bass player for my bandroom..


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Just put this together , not much to it but the amp , speaker pickup , guitar combo works well.



That shit kicks keep em coming bro


----------



## LRT#1

ibmorjamn said:


> Just put this together , not much to it but the amp , speaker pickup , guitar combo works well.



That has a nice fell to it makes me wish I was on a beach with a beer


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That shit kicks keep em coming bro


Thanks Mitch , I can't believe how hard I tried to make the amp sound better and speaker selection was key.


----------



## ibmorjamn

LRT#1 said:


> That has a nice fell to it makes me wish I was on a beach with a beer


Thank you LRT#1 , that is a great compliment.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Bownse said:


> Not my band but they're using Mashalls. They are really playing and not just sync'd to an audio track.



Damn , technology ! I am blown away !


----------



## ibmorjamn

Twisting Turning Through the Never , a Lemmy Tribute by Compressor head !


----------



## jmp45

Bownse said:


> Not my band but they're using Mashalls. They are really playing and not just sync'd to an audio track.




That is incredibly complex. I can't imagine the man hours and cost to put that together.


----------



## ibmorjamn

jmp45 said:


> That is incredibly complex. I can't imagine the man hours and cost to put that together.


Right , they must have this stuff on loan from a college. Obviously engineering students.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Craziest thing I have ever seen, mad I tell ya mad just plain mad! Shakes fist in the air walks back and forth mumbling incoherent phrases! Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is as it implies a riff by my grandson , it no doubt will be further explored and changed into, something heavy! Cheers Mitch


----------



## LRT#1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is as it implies a riff by my grandson , it no doubt will be further explored and changed into, something heavy! Cheers Mitch




Have him play that through a Marshall with your explorer. It's got a good heavy vibe to it.
It seemed when he was using the octives it resembled a system of down riff.
Tell your grandson to rock on.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Have him play that through a Marshall with your explorer. It's got a good heavy vibe to it.
> It seemed when he was using the harmonics it resembled a system of down riff.
> Tell your grandson to rock on.


I sure will, yes he told me to take and do some more with it, I just have never got to it yet, and thought that I would share it in it’s infancy! Cheers brother’s


----------



## ibmorjamn

I like it !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> I like it !


Thanks brother I will definitely pass on the compliment


----------



## mcblink

Okay. I'm drunk.  Wife and kids have been away for a few days, so please forgive the damned mess.

This is for you, Mitch. 

I always said I'd never post myself here.

But you've inspired me to give it a go, and at my worst at that. I'm a fat fuckin slob. Can't even believe I'm putting this here LOL




It's a backing track I found, "sick backing track in D" or some stupid shit, but I've had some fun on it. So, yeah, give me all the shit you can guys.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Okay. I'm drunk.  Wife and kids have been away for a few days, so please forgive the damned mess.
> 
> This is for you, Mitch.
> 
> I always said I'd never post myself here.
> 
> But you've inspired me to give it a go, and at my worst at that. I'm a fat fuckin slob. Can't even believe I'm putting this here LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a backing track I found, "sick backing track in D" or some stupid shit, but I've had some fun on it. So, yeah, give me all the shit you can guys.



Damm brother nicely done , just think if not loose on the beverages, and put some time on it , that would be down right killer, I need to get my grandson to put one of my hack ass pieces up on the PA and mess with it, it’s going to be the only way I will ever get into the groove of dropping some solos into anything I do! Cheers to the next one you post up. (and don’t wait to long to do it)   Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

No shit to give bro, it kicks, and you have some very cool phrases coming from the amp and guitar! Cheers Mitch


----------



## mcblink

I'm hungover today. I can't believe I posted my half naked fat ass lol

Tempted to take it down, but I should own it.

I think I'm gonna have to go on a diet...but the camera adds weight, I swear!! Lol

7 and a half minutes or so....I was finding it difficult to not repeat myself and was playing licks that I already played...plus, yeah, the beers...kinda sloppy, repetitive...oh well. 

Thanks for not giving me too much hell


----------



## J Saw

That was great! It rocked!! Made me get up off the couch and crank the F outta mine.


----------



## mickeydg5

Nice Mr. Blink, whether you say so or not. With seven and a half minutes of jam you are allowed to repeat phrases. That was great especially for a drunk person.


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> I'm hungover today. I can't believe I posted my half naked fat ass lol
> 
> Tempted to take it down, but I should own it.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to go on a diet...but the camera adds weight, I swear!! Lol
> 
> 7 and a half minutes or so....I was finding it difficult to not repeat myself and was playing licks that I already played...plus, yeah, the beers...kinda sloppy, repetitive...oh well.
> 
> Thanks for not giving me too much hell


It sounds better than my stuff , I like it. I just heard about half on my tablet and need to hear it on some decent speakers. I tend to keep my stuff under 4 or 5 min. Just for the reason you mentioned. Thanks for sharing.
Oh and thanks for helping me by passing along info on my Explorer. I tried to figure out how to add you blink as a friend but I think you have it locked down. Lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> I'm hungover today. I can't believe I posted my half naked fat ass lol
> 
> Tempted to take it down, but I should own it.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to go on a diet...but the camera adds weight, I swear!! Lol
> 
> 7 and a half minutes or so....I was finding it difficult to not repeat myself and was playing licks that I already played...plus, yeah, the beers...kinda sloppy, repetitive...oh well.
> 
> Thanks for not giving me too much hell


You can’t take it down brother, how else am I going to get my inspiration? Seriously it needs to remain! Cheers Mitch


----------



## mickeydg5

Mitch, take your shirt off next time. Tone is in the shirtless.


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> I'm hungover today. I can't believe I posted my half naked fat ass lol
> 
> Tempted to take it down, but I should own it.
> 
> I think I'm gonna have to go on a diet...but the camera adds weight, I swear!! Lol
> 
> 7 and a half minutes or so....I was finding it difficult to not repeat myself and was playing licks that I already played...plus, yeah, the beers...kinda sloppy, repetitive...oh well.
> 
> Thanks for not giving me too much hell


 I forgot to give you one of these


----------



## mcblink

ibmorjamn said:


> It sounds better than my stuff , I like it. I just heard about half on my tablet and need to hear it on some decent speakers. I tend to keep my stuff under 4 or 5 min. Just for the reason you mentioned. Thanks for sharing.
> Oh and thanks for helping me by passing along info on my Explorer. I tried to figure out how to add you blink as a friend but I think you have it locked down. Lol


No problem man, I probably would have looked at it harder myself if I had the cash on hand. I know you've had some rough times recently, and I know a guy looking for an explorer, figured I'd pass it along. Thanks for listening!


----------



## mcblink

mickeydg5 said:


> Nice Mr. Blink, whether you say so or not. With seven and a half minutes of jam you are allowed to repeat phrases. That was great especially for a drunk person.


Thanks mickey.

I wasn't quite sure if I'd like my fat ass posted up in here, but you guys are making me a little more comfortable with it...


----------



## Bownse

Man! That V was flyin'!


----------



## mcblink

J Saw said:


> That was great! It rocked!! Made me get up off the couch and crank the F outta mine.


Thanks man!

These encouraging words all mean a lot. 

I'm fairly insecure about this stuff, so all the kind words are great to hear!


----------



## mcblink

Bownse said:


> Man! That V was flyin'!


Aren't they supposed to? Lol

Thank you kindly


----------



## ibmorjamn

I wonder how you guys use your phones for video ? The only way I can is to prop it up somewhere.


----------



## mcblink

mickeydg5 said:


> Mitch, take your shirt off next time. Tone is in the shirtless.


I'm onboard with this lol


----------



## mcblink

ibmorjamn said:


> I wonder how you guys use your phones for video ? The only way I can is to prop it up somewhere.


That's all I did, just propped it up on a stack of books across the room.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> These encouraging words all mean a lot.
> 
> I'm fairly insecure about this stuff, so all the kind words are great to hear!


Don’t ever be insecure about it brother, you are with family here, I was insecure about the first one, but after that naa not anymore, as for the shirtless tone @ Mickey Dg5, I would prefer not to , 2 toned people look funny, one of my old clips has me in a sleeveless shirt and it looks funky, sorry! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mickeydg5 said:


> Mitch, take your shirt off next time. Tone is in the shirtless.


You really wouldn’t like my shirtless tone, I can barely play as it is


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> Aren't they supposed to? Lol
> 
> Thank you kindly


Wah credit !


----------



## mcblink

Right? for a second there, I thought I was Kirk Hammett.


----------



## 2203xman

mcblink said:


> Okay. I'm drunk.  Wife and kids have been away for a few days, so please forgive the damned mess.
> 
> This is for you, Mitch.
> 
> I always said I'd never post myself here.
> 
> But you've inspired me to give it a go, and at my worst at that. I'm a fat fuckin slob. Can't even believe I'm putting this here LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a backing track I found, "sick backing track in D" or some stupid shit, but I've had some fun on it. So, yeah, give me all the shit you can guys.


 That was geat!Pup dog reminds me of mine,he wants to be up my butt ,but the Marshalls aren't his favorite thing.He suffers through it for me.Good job!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

mcblink said:


> Okay. I'm drunk.  Wife and kids have been away for a few days, so please forgive the damned mess.
> 
> This is for you, Mitch.
> 
> I always said I'd never post myself here.
> 
> But you've inspired me to give it a go, and at my worst at that. I'm a fat fuckin slob. Can't even believe I'm putting this here LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a backing track I found, "sick backing track in D" or some stupid shit, but I've had some fun on it. So, yeah, give me all the shit you can guys.







Is that the Brent Hinds machine?


----------



## 2203xman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is as it implies a riff by my grandson , it no doubt will be further explored and changed into, something heavy! Cheers Mitch


 Great job Scott! It helps having a cool grandpa.


----------



## mcblink

2203xman said:


> That was geat!Pup dog reminds me of mine,he wants to be up my butt ,but the Marshalls aren't his favorite thing.He suffers through it for me.Good job!


Thanks man, I still maintain that it's a bit sloppy, much like me in the video lol

Khan is the dog's name. He's a good boy.



JeffMcLeod said:


> Is that the Brent Hinds machine?


Yessir, it surely is!


----------



## LRT#1

Bro you know what I have to say.


----------



## mcblink

LRT#1 said:


> Bro you know what I have to say.


Well, thank you sir!


----------



## JCarno

mcblink said:


> Okay. I'm drunk.  Wife and kids have been away for a few days, so please forgive the damned mess.
> 
> This is for you, Mitch.
> 
> I always said I'd never post myself here.
> 
> But you've inspired me to give it a go, and at my worst at that. I'm a fat fuckin slob. Can't even believe I'm putting this here LOL
> 
> It's a backing track I found, "sick backing track in D" or some stupid shit, but I've had some fun on it. So, yeah, give me all the shit you can guys.


WOW!! If I sucked half as bad as that, I'd be posting a video every day. Great Job!!


----------



## mcblink

JCarno said:


> WOW!! If I sucked half as bad as that, I'd be posting a video every day. Great Job!!


Thanks for listening! I appreciate all the nice things everyone has said. I can hear each and every mistake and flub when I watch it, but as they say, we are our own worst critics, so I suppose that's to be expected and normal.

Shit, with all the good response I've seen here, I may clean the place up a bit, take a shower and put a shirt on, and record another one.

Hopefully my shirt doesn't dampen my tone at all...


----------



## JeffMcLeod

lol @ the dog


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Thanks for listening! I appreciate all the nice things everyone has said. I can hear each and every mistake and flub when I watch it, but as they say, we are our own worst critics, so I suppose that's to be expected and normal.
> 
> Shit, with all the good response I've seen here, I may clean the place up a bit, take a shower and put a shirt on, and record another one.
> 
> Hopefully my shirt doesn't dampen my tone at all...


Trust me brother it won’t, and I shall hold you accountable for the next.


----------



## mcblink

JeffMcLeod said:


> lol @ the dog


Yeah, he's not much of a metalhead...


----------



## Jon C

@mcblink .. That was BadASS !!!!!


----------



## mcblink

Jon C said:


> @mcblink .. That was BadASS !!!!!


Thanks Jon!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is only a pair of dsl40c’s, and a mxr 10 band eq! Cheers


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mc you and Mitch are a hard acts to follow. Lol I got a new app , going to try it with this song. Old song (couple of weeks) new tittle. About the tittle. It is a long story so I"ll save it.
Now I need to learn some mixxing skills .
https://audiomack.com/song/james-morton-1/air-head-02232019


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is only a pair of dsl40c’s, and a mxr 10 band eq! Cheers


What frequency are you cutting (EQ) What channels (green boosted full gain? ) how much boost on the EQ ?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Mc you and Mitch are a hard acts to follow. Lol I got a new app , going to try it with this song. Old song (couple of weeks) new tittle. About the tittle. It is a long story so I"ll save it.
> Now I need to learn some mixxing skills .
> https://audiomack.com/song/james-morton-1/air-head-02232019


Cool ass tune right there brother, has to me a late 70’s vibe going on, can’t quite place it but that’s a good thing, sounds like you bro! I can’t help you with mixing, mine are all pick up the guitar and play , with the phone perched somewhere! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/bsVmDGKV]

[/URL] This is the settings I used last night, both of the Dsl40c’s were on red 1, gain at 3, volume .1 bass 4-5 mids, treble, presence, 8 renosence 5 tone shift out, reverb 3


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Cool ass tune right there brother, has to me a late 70’s vibe going on, can’t quite place it but that’s a good thing, sounds like you bro! I can’t help you with mixing, mine are all pick up the guitar and play , with the phone perched somewhere! Cheers Mitch


Thanks Mitch , I guess even though I don't try I end up sounding that way (dated lol )
This could be the one I get brave enough to attempt some kind of vocal. It still needs a bridge in the middle. I have been trying to get short lead pieces to fit the rest of it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> What frequency are you cutting (EQ) What channels (green boosted full gain? ) how much boost on the EQ ?


I forgot to use the quote button but I did answer your question


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Thanks Mitch , I guess even though I don't try I end up sounding that way (dated lol )
> This could be the one I get brave enough to attempt some kind of vocal. It still needs a bridge in the middle. I have been trying to get short lead pieces to fit the rest of it.


I know what you mean, but my comment is a positive compliment, That is somewhat difficult to do, it’s not dated brother it’s timeless! Cheers Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Thanks , I appreciate it. I do take it as a compliment. Some great guitar players came from that era. I think it's good to have an identifiable style of your own. So many players out there. I want to be like me. Lol


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I forgot to use the quote button but I did answer your question


Thanks , I found it.


----------



## BftGibson

DSL40cr head dimed on 40 watts, Gibson Firebird 496/500t, no pedals, Ultra Chan green gain 4,gt75,V30 & V type mic'd. First song i drummed at home for scratch track & then went to studio, ugg..learning drums is a trip but man you feel better after beating on them..Used Ibanez sr2ex bass strait into board


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> DSL40cr head dimed on 40 watts, Gibson Firebird 496/500t, no pedals, Ultra Chan green gain 4,gt75,V30 & V type mic'd. First song i drummed at home for scratch track & then went to studio, ugg..learning drums is a trip but man you feel better after beating on them..Used Ibanez sr2ex bass strait into board



Excellent track, I hate you guys that can sit on any instrument and sound as if it’s second nature, my dumb ass has been trying, learning, struggling to play something worthwhile to share, and then you, my grandson, and others don’t struggle and can execute, like no other ! Cheers to your musical talent! Mitch


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Excellent track, I hate you guys that can sit on any instrument and sound as if it’s second nature, my dumb ass has been trying, learning, struggling to play something worthwhile to share, and then you, my grandson, and others don’t struggle and can execute, like no other ! Cheers to your musical talent! Mitch


mitch, you can play man, your garage is one of the places i wish i could jam. I have to fight for everything ..my friends are virtuosos and can play by ear..i am tone def and cant feel my fingers anymore from the carpel tunnel..but there is something instinctive i feel..so i play what i feel.cant read music..just play from the heart and write some words down and beat on them drums


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> mitch, you can play man, your garage is one of the places i wish i could jam. I have to fight for everything ..my friends are virtuosos and can play by ear..i am tone def and cant feel my fingers anymore from the carpel tunnel..but there is something instinctive i feel..so i play what i feel.cant read music..just play from the heart and write some words down and beat on them drums


You sure could have fooled me bro, I would love to have you over here in the garage, I do believe we would have a blast! Cheers to the future. Mitch


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> You sure could have fooled me bro, I would love to have you over here in the garage, I do believe we would have a blast! Cheers to the future. Mitch


yes we would & i am playing bass..you got the guitar covered and grandson drummer..wife can add vocals ..instant band !!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> yes we would & i am playing bass..you got the guitar covered and grandson drummer..wife can add vocals ..instant band !!


Hell yes that would be phenomenal


----------



## mcblink

Here comes another impromptu jam from last night.

@LRT#1 came over, brought some beer. We found a slow and simple 6/8 drum beat on the YouTube, and began to jam.

This is the "sludgy" result.....albeit a really shitty recording, done with just a phone again.

LRT#1 held down all the chunky rhythms and I recycled some phrases that you may recognize from my last upload. I can't seem to get away from some of the phrases, I use em all over the place, as if they need to find a good song to make themselves home in so I can stop recycling the damn things..

Never used soundcloud before so I hope this works


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Here comes another impromptu jam from last night.
> 
> @LRT#1 came over, brought some beer. We found a slow and simple 6/8 drum beat on the YouTube, and began to jam.
> 
> This is the "sludgy" result.....albeit a really shitty recording, done with just a phone again.
> 
> LRT#1 held down all the chunky rhythms and I recycled some phrases that you may recognize from my last upload. I can't seem to get away from some of the phrases, I use em all over the place, as if they need to find a good song to make themselves home in so I can stop recycling the damn things..
> 
> Never used soundcloud before so I hope this works



Well Well Well, you guys got something going, and I have never used sound cloud either, but a very catchy riff, just think if you had sat down and and worked parts out, how bad ass you two could take this, but as you said an impromptu jam is just that. I look forward to some more! Cheers to the next one! Mitch


----------



## LRT#1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Well Well Well, you guys got something going, and I have never used sound cloud either, but a very catchy riff, just think if you had sat down and and worked parts out, how bad ass you two could take this, but as you said an impromptu jam is just that. I look forward to some more! Cheers to the next one! Mitch


Thanks mitch
I hadn't realized that mcblink had been recording this but am happy he did.

It took half an 18 pack and most of another to get this.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Thanks mitch
> I hadn't realized that mcblink had been recording this but am happy he did.
> 
> It took half an 18 pack and most of another to get this.


I love the amount, being configured to time, I do the same thing, a shit load of great ideas come from things just like this, I know this firsthand, hope to be able to bring something here later today, need the wife to move her vehicle out of the garage, to give me a bit more room, and the sound won’t be bouncing off of her car! Cheers Mitch


----------



## mcblink

not to worry...

I'm actually writing more riffs for it as I type this, I think there is something here to work with....

I've replaced all the recycled phrases with better shit....but I'mma needa polish it up a bit and then we'll have to re record it, with proper equipment


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> not to worry...
> 
> I'm actually writing more riffs for it as I type this, I think there is something here to work with....
> 
> I've replaced all the recycled phrases with better shit....but I'mma needa polish it up a bit and then we'll have to re record it, with proper equipment


I do wish we had proper recording equipment


----------



## mcblink

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I do wish we had proper recording equipment


Well....our "band" hasn't been able to jam much lately, with everyone's real lives getting in the way of all our grandiose rock star dreams...lol

We do have access to all kinds of proper recording equipment at the bass player's house, but he works nights and an odd schedule so it's hard to get everybody over there all at once to play and/or record, and that's more or less why I sometimes just whip out my phone and use the voice recorder to try and capture stuff when I feel like the mojo is flowin'....I don't have any actual mics or anything at home though

I didn't actually intend to post that here when I recorded it, it was just so I wouldn't forget it lol! But, I surely won't forget it now


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Well....our "band" hasn't been able to jam much lately, with everyone's real lives getting in the way of all our grandiose rock star dreams...lol
> 
> We do have access to all kinds of proper recording equipment at the bass player's house, but he works nights and an odd schedule so it's hard to get everybody over there all at once to play and/or record, and that's more or less why I sometimes just whip out my phone and use the voice recorder to try and capture stuff when I feel like the mojo is flowin'....I don't have any actual mics or anything at home though
> 
> I didn't actually intend to post that here when I recorded it, it was just so I wouldn't forget it lol! But, I surely won't forget it now


That’s cool bro, I am waiting on my grandson to make his way out to the garage right now, I guess if I light it up he will be along shortly! Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is Locomotive


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is Locomotive





Uh oh, get it Mitch, lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This as already been put in this thread, but I just sold the guitar I used to record it, and there are new members that may not have seen it, so here goes! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Uh oh, get it Mitch, lol.


Thanks Jeff my brother, we tried to do this awhile back but it takes a bit of practice, and I am still flubbing the train horn! Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is another one I have posted before,sorry! Mitch


----------



## mcblink

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is Locomotive



Choo choo!

I like it. Has a cool, well, locomotive feel to it lol


----------



## mcblink

So I've re-recorded my last idea, got rid of a phrase that's been bugging me (though it sits right on top of the new part perfectly) and LRT#1 is not present in this one...wish he was though, that chunky rhythm is much needed...

So I have this idea, maybe kinda cool, maybe not. What if I were to post all the additions/revisions/evolutions of this song "idea" that I have, until it's done?

May be awhile, but the way this one is coming together, I want to get it all down as quickly as possible...might be fun to share it as it comes along, grows into a song, I dunno.

Anyway, here's the "revised" edition, still just a couple riffs mashed together, but it's the birth of a song. Just ideas for now. The real question is: is mcblink wearing his shirt or not?


----------



## LRT#1

mcblink said:


> question is: is mcblink wearing his shirt or not?


Must be because tone is in the shirtless


----------



## mcblink

LRT#1 said:


> Must be because tone is in the shirtless


You already know better. LOL

I'm always shirtless....


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Before I read the rest of the posts! Shirtless  tone is great, ? D standard, I like where this is going! Cheers Mitch


----------



## mcblink

Close!

I tune most of my axes to D standard, yes, however, this was done in Drop C.....


----------



## mcblink

In case you were wondering, this is my TSL100/1960A and the Brent Hinds machine. Tube screamer is there, drive all the way down, level all the way up. The idea was to just use it as a boost, just to push the crunch channel a bit...

The shirt has come and gone multiple times this day...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Close!
> 
> I tune most of my axes to D standard, yes, however, this was done in Drop C.....


Ok cool I was close (with the exception of one string) film at 11 is in that tuning, dirty ashes is D standard


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I apologize to all my brothers here , we recorded the clips without hearing them first, after uploading we listened and heard the lack of drums in the clips, my guess is we will have to do it again! Ahhh


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I know another repeat, sorry guys


----------



## mcblink

No worries, Mitch! 

Keep on keepin' on, brother.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> No worries, Mitch!
> 
> Keep on keepin' on, brother.


I will do just that bro! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Bownse

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>




WHAT'S HAPPENING? How can that bicicle ride on the roof without falling? AAAaaargh!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bownse said:


> WHAT'S HAPPENING? How can that bicicle ride on the roof without falling? AAAaaargh!


Thanks brother they take up less room up there, but I still have to be careful of the cruiser as I have banged my head into the handle bars more than once! Cheers


----------



## Bownse

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks brother they take up less room up there, but I still have to be careful of the cruiser as I have banged my head into the handle bars more than once! Cheers



I tried that once and the gas leaked out. So did the oil, but it was a Harley so not any quicker than usual.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bownse said:


> I tried that once and the gas leaked out. So did the oil, but it was a Harley so not any quicker than usual.


 That’s great brother, I do appreciate a bit of humor! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This a tune called Day of Days


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Another repeat, sorry! Cheers to all the new members who have not seen it! Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Bownse

Do we need dupe posts to this thread and the DSL thread? I love the clips (please don't stop) but the duplication makes me less likely to listen to any of it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bownse said:


> Do we need dupe posts to this thread and the DSL thread? I love the clips (please don't stop) but the duplication makes me less likely to listen to any of it.


Sorry for that, I was just wanting to post them where they fit, dsl40c information thread and the show me your riffs thread! Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I surely don’t mean to offend anyone, with where they get posted, but not everyone is going through both threads, but I have not posted in the official dsl40cr thread because my amps are not the Cr, Bownse I am not trying to make anybody listen to any of my song ideas, just trying to share with all my new Marshall brothers here! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And for what it’s worth I do the same thing with the origin when using that amp


----------



## Bownse

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I surely don’t mean to offend anyone, with where they get posted, but not everyone is going through both threads, but I have not posted in the official dsl40cr thread because my amps are not the Cr, Brownse I am not trying to make anybody listen to any of my song ideas, just trying to share with all my new Marshall brothers here! Cheers Mitch



No offense. It will be discovered by those who are interested (Riffs). I know I was only following the DSL40C thread (what I have) for the longest time and now follow others (including Riffs). I even follow the CR thread simply because I'm interested in the results of the changes made by Marshall.

Scattering bread crumbs all over the place to get better visibility isn't always a good thing though. Riffs seems perfect for riffs and DSL40C seems perfect for settings, fixes, mods, and things about the amp.

Keep up the great work. I'm not alone in enjoying your work.


----------



## Neil Skene

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sorry for that, I was just wanting to post them where they fit, dsl40c information thread and the show me your riffs thread! Mitch


My Thoughts, Post them in every thread you feel they fit! If I don't want to listen again I will just skip the post.


----------



## BftGibson

my fav thing on a gear site is where a topic comes up and instead of all the BS theory of i used to own one. or i played on once.someone slaps a real in your face ..live application of the amp..real world..real time ..gear info !!


----------



## Neil Skene

Here is a riff I made up when I bought my new cab home last week. I recorded it as soon as I made it up so, I can't play it cleanly and almost made mistakes all the way trough. It's a duplicate from another thread so feel free not to listen


----------



## BftGibson

i actually learn more about the amps from the strait up playin by you guys. Then some super youtube demo when a dude slams a pedal in the amp..how can i hear the amp ?? dont mind pedals..just want to hear the amps natural tone first then the bump...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Neil Skene said:


> Here is a riff I made up when I bought my new cab home last week. I recorded it as soon as I made it up so, I can't play it cleanly and almost made mistakes all the way trough. It's a duplicate from another thread so feel free not to listen



I think since I posted last night this thread got a much needed shot in the arm, Neil not sure where you posted that clip, because from what I can remember, this is the first I have heard it, sounds good brother! What speakers are in that cab?


----------



## Neil Skene

BftGibson said:


> i actually learn more about the amps from the strait up playin by you guys. Then some super youtube demo when a dude slams a pedal in the amp..how can i hear the amp ?? dont mind pedals..just want to hear the amps natural tone first then the bump...


Some of those youtube clips have awesome guitarists playing through the amps or gear which can pretty much make anything sound killer.
The clip I just posted is just straight up JCM800 2204 with a little reverb added in after recording.


----------



## Neil Skene

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I think since I posted last night this thread got a much needed shot in the arm, Neil not sure where you posted that clip, because from what I can remember, this is the first I have heard it, sounds good brother! What speakers are in that cab?


Thanks!
The cab has the much despised G12T75's which I don't mind.
But I keep saying I want to try the G12H75 cream backs (while doing nothing about it)
I have no drummer to jam with so I use a machine, looked like you were having fun


----------



## mcblink

Neil Skene said:


> Thanks!
> The cab has the much despised G12T75's which I don't mind.
> But I keep saying I want to try the G12H75 cream backs (while doing nothing about it)
> I have no drummer to jam with so I use a machine, looked like you were having fun


TBH, those speakers are all I've ever known for the most part. It's the sound that I, by default, judge the sound of Marshall amps on. 

I'd really like to try some creambacks or greenies too. Can't help but wonder....it makes so much sense that speakers have as much to do with tone as different amps and different manufacturers do.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Neil Skene said:


> Thanks!
> The cab has the much despised G12T75's which I don't mind.
> But I keep saying I want to try the G12H75 cream backs (while doing nothing about it)
> I have no drummer to jam with so I use a machine, looked like you were having fun


Yea I was, it’s a new piece, and at one point I became confused where to go, as some other parts were creeping into it, the reason for the (shit reply at the end) I am doing the best I can to sock away some cash for speakers! Cheers Mitch


----------



## mcblink

I'm really starting to wonder if tone is _really_ in the shirt, or lack of, or not! Lol!


...I kinda think not..


----------



## Neil Skene

mcblink said:


> I'm really starting to wonder if tone is _really_ in the shirt, or lack of, or not! Lol!
> 
> 
> ...I kinda think not..


It was really hot here when I recorded this, I may not have been wearing a shirt.


----------



## BftGibson

Neil Skene said:


> Thanks!
> The cab has the much despised G12T75's which I don't mind.
> But I keep saying I want to try the G12H75 cream backs (while doing nothing about it)
> I have no drummer to jam with so I use a machine, looked like you were having fun


i finally gave up & got a ludwig drum set off CL & learned to beat)play) the drums..it works good enough to get me to the studio.where my guy helps me do it right..makes a doin scratch track a lil better than a loop & tempo changes can happen as i feel em


----------



## Neil Skene

BftGibson said:


> i finally gave up & got a ludwig drum set off CL & learned to beat)play) the drums..it works good enough to get me to the studio.where my guy helps me do it right..makes a doin scratch track a lil better than a loop & tempo changes can happen as i feel em


Drums were the first instrument I wanted to play when I was a kid, we could never afford anything like that and no one was musical in my family. I remember making a drum kit out of every thing mum had in the kitchen but had no idea of how to hit them LOL


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Still needs work! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Codyjohns




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Michael RT said:


>



Very nice and soulful Michael excellent piece! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Codyjohns

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Very nice and soulful Michael excellent piece! Cheers Mitch


Thank you for the kind and encouraging words, my friend. Cheers Michael


----------



## Neil Skene

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Very nice and soulful Michael excellent piece! Cheers Mitch


Cool, Nice recording too.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Neil Skene said:


> Cool, Nice recording too.


Thanks brother, I do appreciate you taking the time to check it out


----------



## Jon C

Lol …… For some reason this thread just made me think of this !!


----------



## Neil Skene

Michael RT said:


>



Felt like I was sitting there with you


----------



## Neil Skene

Jon C said:


> Lol …… For some reason this thread just made me think of this !!


LOL.
But really a lot of people spend more money on piss, women and drugs than we have spent on our gear.


----------



## LRT#1

Michael RT said:


>



Very nice R/T. had to take a second listen.
Have alwas enjoyed your clips


----------



## Jon C

LRT#1 said:


> Very nice R/T. had to take a second listen.
> Have alwas enjoyed your clips


Ditto !!


----------



## BftGibson

Friend asked me to write a sort of ambient song for a video he was working on, first attempt at some kinda ambience in D minor..2014 SGJ into jmp50 clone gt75/vintage(80's) & Crate celestion v12 mic'd


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Friend asked me to write a sort of ambient song for a video he was working on, first attempt at some kinda ambience in D minor..2014 SGJ into jmp50 clone gt75/vintage(80's) & Crate celestion v12 mic'd



Sounds good brother, something I need to work on in what you’ve done here, sounds huge! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Bownse

BftGibson said:


> Friend asked me to write a sort of ambient song for a video he was working on, first attempt at some kinda ambience in D minor..2014 SGJ into jmp50 clone gt75/vintage(80's) & Crate celestion v12 mic'd




So are you getting a % on the back end?


----------



## BftGibson

Bownse said:


> So are you getting a % on the back end?


school project ,,,but hey cant wait to play out again..we do get paid


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## JeffMcLeod

LRT#1 said:


> Very nice R/T. had to take a second listen.
> Have alwas enjoyed your clips




Yeah, him and Derek totally inspire me...

...inspire me to never ever ever get out of bed in the morning ever again.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>





Uh oh...shred it Mitch, shred it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Uh oh...shred it Mitch, shred it.


Thanks Jeff


----------



## AxisStrat

Peace.


----------



## LRT#1

AxisStrat said:


> Peace.




Jimi is great. 

This tread is more for members licks, riffs, or songs to be shown and discusses. I just would like for it to stay with its roots.


----------



## AxisStrat

LRT#1 said:


> Jimmy is great.
> 
> This tread is more for members licks, riffs, or songs to be shown and discusses. I just would like for it to stay with its roots.



My name is "Jimi". But cool. I liked what I heard here.


----------



## LRT#1

There are some great riffs and players that have posted here.


----------



## jmp45

I don't do soundcloud.. Years ago I was testing an ipod with a tascam app in the room. A lot of wash from the wet cabs, and a noisy pickguard, that's been fixed. Parker P-38 and IA Blues 60 combo working the guitar v pot. I typically throw something into a looper and play over to keep in shape, rarely, very rarely record anything.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/n7sb78yot4m8ffl/ipod_tascam_pcm_levels_test.mp3?raw=1

This maybe 10 - 15 years ago, lots of goofs..  I'm not near as good and proficient player as youse guys. Probably the P-38 and a Marshall. This mostly just exercise like most of what I do.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/d9wyd1iioskox32/Sleepy.MP3?raw=1


----------



## LRT#1

jmp45 said:


> I don't do soundcloud.. Years ago I was testing an ipod with a tascam app in the room. A lot of wash from the wet cabs, and a noisy pickguard, that's been fixed. Parker P-38 and IA Blues 60 combo working the guitar v pot. I typically throw something into a looper and play over to keep in shape, rarely, very rarely record anything.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/n7sb78yot4m8ffl/ipod_tascam_pcm_levels_test.mp3?raw=1
> 
> This maybe 10 - 15 years ago, lots of goofs..  I'm not near as good and proficient player as youse guys. Probably the P-38 and a Marshall. This mostly just exercise like most of what I do.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/d9wyd1iioskox32/Sleepy.MP3?raw=1



That sounded good buddy very peaceful and relaxing. I tend to be on the other side of the spectrum more angry and aggressive or dark.
It makes me think your a layed back type. The fell of someone's sound reflects their personality. Nicely done


----------



## jmp45

Thanks LRT much apppreciated, yes, laid back kind of. Those clips are totally in that niche. I'm more of a melodic flavor when soloing. Shredding is really not my style, but I do appreciate those that do. It's a lot of work to get there. Those samples are really just one facet of what I really like to play, mostly classic and prog rock influences.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

jmp45 said:


> I don't do soundcloud.. Years ago I was testing an ipod with a tascam app in the room. A lot of wash from the wet cabs, and a noisy pickguard, that's been fixed. Parker P-38 and IA Blues 60 combo working the guitar v pot. I typically throw something into a looper and play over to keep in shape, rarely, very rarely record anything.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/n7sb78yot4m8ffl/ipod_tascam_pcm_levels_test.mp3?raw=1
> 
> This maybe 10 - 15 years ago, lots of goofs..  I'm not near as good and proficient player as youse guys. Probably the P-38 and a Marshall. This mostly just exercise like most of what I do.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/d9wyd1iioskox32/Sleepy.MP3?raw=1


Some really nice soulful playing and heartfelt solo pieces in your recordings, loved it. I for one am ecastic you have posted this, excellent feel and melodic passage! Cheers Mitch


----------



## jmp45

Thanks Mitch, much appreciated. I'm pretty much a noodler these days, no band, time and too much ADD figures into the equation..


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

jmp45 said:


> Thanks Mitch, much appreciated. I'm pretty much a noodler these days, no band, time and too much ADD figures into the equation..


That may be so but I still dig the clips you put up! Thanks for sharing brother. Mitch


----------



## LRT#1

I guess it's about time I post a riff. I'm a rythm type player dont really do much on the lead side. There is a couple mistakes but hay it was recorded so I didnt forget. It was done with a jcm 2203 cranked and tube screamer. 
Guess this was post 700


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> I guess it's about time I post a riff. I'm a rythm type player dont really do much on the lead side. There is a couple mistakes but hay it was recorded so I didnt forget. It was done with a jcm 2203 cranked and tube screamer.
> Guess this was post 700



Nice riffage, tone is my kind of tone as well, time for the next! Cheers Mitch


----------



## LRT#1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice riffage, tone is my kind of tone as well, time for the next! Cheers Mitch


Thanks mitch. Not a big fan of cameras but figured it was time I put one up. I appreciate the comment kind sir


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Thanks mitch. Not a big fan of cameras but figured it was time I put one up. I appreciate the comment kind sir


I am camera shy as well , but my dumb ass is in most of them, because a buddy of mine told me to get in the picture. ha ha ha! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Trident

Nice one LRT!
Thanks for sharing brother


----------



## JeffMcLeod

LRT#1 said:


> I guess it's about time I post a riff. I'm a rythm type player dont really do much on the lead side. There is a couple mistakes but hay it was recorded so I didnt forget. It was done with a jcm 2203 cranked and tube screamer.
> Guess this was post 700


----------



## LRT#1

.


----------



## LRT#1

.


----------



## LRT#1

.


----------



## LRT#1

.


----------



## LRT#1

Trident said:


> Nice one LRT!
> Thanks for sharing brother


Thanks for the encouraging feedback


----------



## LRT#1

Somehow did 5 of the same post


----------



## LRT#1

JeffMcLeod said:


>


Thanks bro


----------



## CincyPaul

Couple original tunes with Marshall riffage:


----------



## JeffMcLeod

CincyPaul said:


> Couple original tunes with Marshall riffage:


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

CincyPaul said:


> Couple original tunes with Marshall riffage:



Thanks for sharing/ posting, looks like a blast/ and a bit of work went into your clip, nice playing as well/ all the instruments! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Trumpet Rider

BftGibson said:


> Friend asked me to write a sort of ambient song for a video he was working on, first attempt at some kinda ambience in D minor..2014 SGJ into jmp50 clone gt75/vintage(80's) & Crate celestion v12 mic'd


That was just cool. Lots of stuff happening, but never over-crowded or muddy. I take it this is not your first time out.


----------



## BftGibson

Trumpet Rider said:


> That was just cool. Lots of stuff happening, but never over-crowded or muddy. I take it this is not your first time out.


Thanks for the compliment !i write alot..only ever played original music..on hiatus until wife is healed from being hit by a dui driver,,,promised not to play without her,,have 2 complete CD's ready to go & in studio again right now for another


----------



## Bownse

CincyPaul said:


> Couple original tunes with Marshall riffage:




So do you recommend the Scarlett 2i2 or the 2i4?


----------



## CincyPaul

Bownse said:


> So do you recommend the Scarlett 2i2 or the 2i4?


I like the 2i2.... never used the 2i4. I am happy with the results with the 2i2 and all the plugins that come with it and the mic and headphones have been useful.


----------



## ibmorjamn

CincyPaul said:


> Couple original tunes with Marshall riffage:



Cool , has a little rush vibe to it Cincy !


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mostly this is for Mitch ! Keep twisting it !I know I continue to have timing malfunctions .


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Mostly this is for Mitch ! Keep twisting it !I know I continue to have timing malfunctions .



That was cool bro, I like the change up at the 1:40 mark, I still need the grandson to play that rewash through the pa so that I can play along with some volume, and send it back to you! Cheers Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That was cool bro, I like the change up at the 1:40 mark, I still need the grandson to play that rewash through the pa so that I can play along with some volume, and send it back to you! Cheers Mitch


Please do. There is a bumble in that melody but I finally got to where I could somewhat play it through. I had it in my head but it was a challenge for me to actually make it happen.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

...guess I oughta try to throw some riffage too since everyone else is, huh? 

Good thing is; everyone already knows I suck, so at least there's no surprises.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> ...guess I oughta try to throw some riffage too since everyone else is, huh?
> 
> Good thing is; everyone already knows I suck, so at least there's no surprises.



That’s not sucking at all Brother, and you have that Marshall singing ! Cheers to the next! Mitch


----------



## LRT#1

JeffMcLeod said:


> ...guess I oughta try to throw some riffage too since everyone else is, huh?
> 
> Good thing is; everyone already knows I suck, so at least there's no surprises.




Nicely done


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

. Sorry LRT#1, this is my grandson and the neighbor! Cheers


----------



## ibmorjamn

On demand by Mitch :


----------



## Salty Rose

Some slide-
Gear- Les Paul Junior OD808 and two Champs.


Some punk rock from a couple of years ago-
Gear- Goldtop TS9 and Marshall 2061x (and a 3203 in the stack as a back up, that 2061x blew up on me four times)


----------



## Bownse

Good stuff. BTW: I recognize those iMovie templates in the last video. 

http://fjr-tips.org/FHWA.m4v


----------



## BftGibson

was messing with a/b ing today..2266 & dsl100h playing together..quick slap together to see how a bx & 425 would sit in mix


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> On demand by Mitch :



Damm brother a lot cool riffs in that post, a couple of them have a nice Priest vibe going! Cheers for posting this up here bro! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> was messing with a/b ing today..2266 & dsl100h playing together..quick slap together to see how a bx & 425 would sit in mix



Nice BFT cool ass groove, reminds me of early Scorpions! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Now I got to get off my ass and do some more work  This thread has been one of my favorites since I got here, and I have been slacking as of late! Cheers Mitch


----------



## LRT#1

ibmorjamn said:


> On demand by Mitch :



Like what you got going there.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Now I got to get off my ass and do some more work  This thread has been one of my favorites since I got here, and I have been slacking as of late! Cheers Mitch


Thanks LRT !


LRT#1 said:


> Like what you got going there.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Like what you got going there.


This is a killer thread, and I have never seen it slip 2 pages, and in short order it will be a year old, LRT#1 we both joined the same day, but I now need to work on some more riffs, at one point I was bashing them together at the rate of, 1 a week, just need to sit back and let them bloom again! Cheers Mitch


----------



## solarburn

BftGibson said:


> was messing with a/b ing today..2266 & dsl100h playing together..quick slap together to see how a bx & 425 would sit in mix


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> ...guess I oughta try to throw some riffage too since everyone else is, huh?
> 
> Good thing is; everyone already knows I suck, so at least there's no surprises.




You had me at SG...foreplay. Marshall and killer geet? The only suck happening is mail order...which is a sure thang. So I'm told.

RAWK!


----------



## LRT#1

BftGibson said:


> was messing with a/b ing today..2266 & dsl100h playing together..quick slap together to see how a bx & 425 would sit in mix




Like the way this one sounded BFT. some heavy riffage man.


----------



## LRT#1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is a killer thread, and I have never seen it slip 2 pages, and in short order it will be a year old, LRT#1 we both joined the same day, but I now need to work on some more riffs, at one point I was bashing them together at the rate of, 1 a week, just need to sit back and let them bloom again! Cheers Mitch


Man glad you like this thread, I have enjoyed hearing yours and everyone else's work. 
Keep rocking guys.


----------



## solarburn

Lil DSL40C fun...


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Now I got to get off my ass and do some more work  This thread has been one of my favorites since I got here, and I have been slacking as of late! Cheers Mitch


i love hearing clips from us all. We get to hear the amps we all talk about back n forth..i never post a raw clip usually cause of worrying..but in all reality..we learn more from our gear in basic clips at home than the studio stuff...the more basic the riff & chords sometimes..it seems i can hear the actual tone coming thru vs all the crazy shred youtube stuff on amps..nothing against it..just dig listening to you guys i see post everyday & the comments about you gear


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> You had me at SG...foreplay. Marshall and killer geet? The only suck happening is mail order...which is a sure thang. So I'm told.
> 
> RAWK!


----------



## CincyPaul

Just laid down a new one minute track on the Marshall DSL40c to jump-start your weekend.


----------



## LRT#1

CincyPaul said:


> Just laid down a new one minute track on the Marshall DSL40c to jump-start your weekend.



Nice you had me going then it stopped but I was still listening


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

CincyPaul said:


> Just laid down a new one minute track on the Marshall DSL40c to jump-start your weekend.



Same as LRT#1 said ya got me rolling into the next section, that wasn’t there! Cool jam bro thanks for sharing! Cheers Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

netlocal said:


> Some slide-
> Gear- Les Paul Junior OD808 and two Champs.
> 
> 
> Some punk rock from a couple of years ago-
> Gear- Goldtop TS9 and Marshall 2061x (and a 3203 in the stack as a back up, that 2061x blew up on me four times)



Bout time someone shook it up !


----------



## ibmorjamn

BftGibson said:


> was messing with a/b ing today..2266 & dsl100h playing together..quick slap together to see how a bx & 425 would sit in mix



Love the tone and the riffs but I can't get my head around what all you have going on. F'n nice tone and playi !


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I've been playing w/ a similar melody, as a lead. For some reason tonight, I thought about doing something more bass tone. The melody isn't exactly like this, actually, I tried to adapt the melody & I couldn't even get it to jive any how, probably because I felt w/ this part, I had to do something differently that way.

I probably won't have all the added rhythm strokes (8th notes), as a main piece, but I put them here for an idea of the timing.

Not really much, very raw, as I just came up w/ it & this was the 1st time playing it through, so...

Gives you an idea of what strange things I come up w/. Not sure what the time signature is yet, I haven't counted it out.



I just gave it a count, it's 4/4, but it feels odd at the end...


----------



## Salty Rose

Yesterday at Stagecoach.

Two BF Champs daisy chained, TS-9, Gibson SG Special.


----------



## solarburn

netlocal said:


> Yesterday at Stagecoach.




Way to get at it!


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> I've been playing w/ a similar melody, as a lead. For some reason tonight, I thought about doing something more bass tone. The melody isn't exactly like this, actually, I tried to adapt the melody & I couldn't even get it to jive any how, probably because I felt w/ this part, I had to do something differently that way.
> 
> I probably won't have all the added rhythm strokes (8th notes), as a main piece, but I put them here for an idea of the timing.
> 
> Not really much, very raw, as I just came up w/ it & this was the 1st time playing it through, so...
> 
> Gives you an idea of what strange things I come up w/. Not sure what the time signature is yet, I haven't counted it out.
> 
> 
> 
> I just gave it a count, it's 4/4, but it feels odd at the end...




you're just a naughty twanger dog! Cool chit!


----------



## LRT#1

Dogs of Doom said:


> I've been playing w/ a similar melody, as a lead. For some reason tonight, I thought about doing something more bass tone. The melody isn't exactly like this, actually, I tried to adapt the melody & I couldn't even get it to jive any how, probably because I felt w/ this part, I had to do something differently that way.
> 
> I probably won't have all the added rhythm strokes (8th notes), as a main piece, but I put them here for an idea of the timing.
> 
> Not really much, very raw, as I just came up w/ it & this was the 1st time playing it through, so...
> 
> Gives you an idea of what strange things I come up w/. Not sure what the time signature is yet, I haven't counted it out.
> 
> 
> 
> I just gave it a count, it's 4/4, but it feels odd at the end...



Dogs that's got a dark fell to it I like it.


----------



## LRT#1

CincyPaul said:


> Just laid down a new one minute track on the Marshall DSL40c to jump-start your weekend.



Nice work there rock on bro


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> Yesterday at Stagecoach.



That was a total surprise, nice work, looks like you were into it! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> I've been playing w/ a similar melody, as a lead. For some reason tonight, I thought about doing something more bass tone. The melody isn't exactly like this, actually, I tried to adapt the melody & I couldn't even get it to jive any how, probably because I felt w/ this part, I had to do something differently that way.
> 
> I probably won't have all the added rhythm strokes (8th notes), as a main piece, but I put them here for an idea of the timing.
> 
> Not really much, very raw, as I just came up w/ it & this was the 1st time playing it through, so...
> 
> Gives you an idea of what strange things I come up w/. Not sure what the time signature is yet, I haven't counted it out.
> 
> 
> 
> I just gave it a count, it's 4/4, but it feels odd at the end...



Has a very old school Sabbath feel to it , excellent job DOD! Looking forward to hearing some more! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am a bit pissed at myself, last night my grandson and I jumped into a top of the head jam, that I now need to try and remember the melody line, because we didn’t record it


----------



## Salty Rose

Lemme show ya’ll a Slide Riff-

Two Champs, Tube Screamer, SG, and a Glass Bottle.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> Lemme show ya’ll a Slide Riff-
> 
> Two Champs, Tube Screamer, SG, and a Glass Bottle.



Thanks brother that was pretty damm cool! Cheers Mitch


----------



## aryasridhar

Thought would post the riff i'd written the other day here...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

aryasridhar said:


> Thought would post the riff i'd written the other day here...



Cool bro glad ya brought it in and posted it! Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Slop and all my brother’s! Cheers Mitch


----------



## solarburn

netlocal said:


> Yesterday at Stagecoach.
> 
> Two BF Champs daisy chained, TS-9, Gibson SG Special.




Loved it!


----------



## solarburn

15 watts... Sounds Smexy!


----------



## ibmorjamn

For some reason I mixed 9 min. Tune is not that long. As usual it is still quite rough in early stages.

https://m.soundcloud.com/jamn_2006/home-305132019


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> For some reason I mixed 9 min. Tune is not that long. As usual it is still quite rough in early stages.
> 
> https://m.soundcloud.com/jamn_2006/home-305132019


I could hear a part of rewash in the melodic melody ! Cheers


----------



## ibmorjamn

Yes , it has an cord element.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I could hear a part of rewash in the melodic melody ! Cheers


I guess it's back to the drawing board ? Or fretboard


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> I guess it's back to the drawing board ? Or fretboard


Your melodic outro in rewash and a part of this new one have a similar vibe. I have a problem of everything is starting to sound the same myself, and I haven’t had any new ideas in a while now


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Your melodic outro in rewash and a part of this new one have a similar vibe. I have a problem of everything is starting to sound the same myself, and I haven’t had any new ideas in a while now


I do have another take and it does have variations but the same chord progression , E,G,D,E I add the low open chords also . I have a complete different section also (not sure how I played it yet , Lol)


----------



## LRT#1

Nice work
6 minute ending


Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Your melodic outro in rewash and a part of this new one have a similar vibe. I have a problem of everything is starting to sound the same myself, and I haven’t had any new ideas in a while now



You say that theres been no new idia. My problem has been no inspiration lately, I've only strapped a guitar on about 5 times in a month and a half. This really isn't normal for me maybe a day or two here and there.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Nice work
> 6 minute ending
> 
> 
> You say that theres been no new idia. My problem has been no inspiration lately, I've only strapped a guitar on about 5 times in a month and a half. This really isn't normal for me maybe a day or two here and there.


I am sadly in the same boat . I normally play a couple of hours a day but lately not hardly at all , need to get out of this slump.


----------



## ibmorjamn

I am guilty as well. Just to much going since the thaw ! Lol


----------



## BftGibson

Just got pre mix rough draft back from yesterday studio session..Gibson Nighthawk into jtm45 6l6 & leads on Gibson SG faded into jmp50..song about our family loss due to being creamed by a DUI driver last Nov 1 ..called "it's OK"


----------



## LRT#1

BftGibson said:


> Just got pre mix rough draft back from yesterday studio session..Gibson Nighthawk into jtm45 6l6 & leads on Gibson SG faded into jmp50..song about our family loss due to being creamed by a DUI driver last Nov 1 ..called "it's OK"




Well have to ask how she is doing?


----------



## BftGibson

LRT#1 said:


> Well have to ask how she is doing?


been rough..not getting any better..they want to implant a thing in her neck and hook electric up to it with a battery pack to blast the nerves..its crazy..we used to be such a lively family full of noise & laughter & its been taken..but ..healing can happen...faith !! never give up


----------



## JeffMcLeod

LRT#1 said:


> Nice work
> 6 minute ending
> 
> 
> You say that theres been no new idia. My problem has been no inspiration lately, I've only strapped a guitar on about 5 times in a month and a half. This really isn't normal for me maybe a day or two here and there.




I'm down to about a few times a month right now.


----------



## solarburn

BftGibson said:


> Just got pre mix rough draft back from yesterday studio session..Gibson Nighthawk into jtm45 6l6 & leads on Gibson SG faded into jmp50..song about our family loss due to being creamed by a DUI driver last Nov 1 ..called "it's OK"




sorry that happened. Nice tune.


----------



## solarburn

BftGibson said:


> been rough..not getting any better..they want to implant a thing in her neck and hook electric up to it with a battery pack to blast the nerves..its crazy..we used to be such a lively family full of noise & laughter & its been taken..but ..healing can happen...faith !! never give up



Never! Give up.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hold steady BFT my brother, the better times are coming. Cheers


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitch re done for you ! I and say that because I appreciate the help. I changed the riff a little and added some of the other stuff I had. Not set on a solo but I will work on it. This take had some stuff I liked so as Solar says and I quote " from the hip"


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Mitch re done for you ! I and say that because I appreciate the help. I changed the riff a little and added some of the other stuff I had. Not set on a solo but I will work on it. This take had some stuff I liked so as Solar says and I quote " from the hip"



Gotta pull the trigger with pride n power brother, still got my favorite 70’ s vibe. I need to get off my ass and get back on the guitar. Cheers Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

BftGibson said:


> Just got pre mix rough draft back from yesterday studio session..Gibson Nighthawk into jtm45 6l6 & leads on Gibson SG faded into jmp50..song about our family loss due to being creamed by a DUI driver last Nov 1 ..called "it's OK"



Sorry for your tragic loss , no words . I wish you hope for this time brother, BFT .


----------



## Dogs of Doom

BftGibson said:


> been rough..not getting any better..they want to implant a thing in her neck and hook electric up to it with a battery pack to blast the nerves..its crazy..we used to be such a lively family full of noise & laughter & its been taken..but ..healing can happen...faith !! never give up


a TENS unit implanted. I know someone who had that done. They should have had a specialist do it, but, the Dr wanted to play specialist & installed it wrong, so it didn't work.

Has she tried just using a TENS unit attached on the surface?

Have they figured out all that's going on in her neck? I've had a bad back, since the '80s. Drs haven't even looked at it. I went to chiropractors for a long time during the '90s, but, they want too aggressive a schedule & who can afford that?

You can buy TENS units relatively cheap. I have one that's relatively expensive, but, IDK if you need all that. I suppose, you have to think about electricity & the 1 hand in the pocket theory when hooking up shocks around the heart, etc.

I've heard that supposedly, those treatments don't depend on the more power, the more useful. It's just that the shock excites the nerves/muscles. Once they get "enough" juice, giving more is just using more electricity & at some point can work against you.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is something that I was attempting to do with ibmorjamn, but I couldn’t play his clip loud to follow along, so I tried to do it from memory. And I failed for the most part, sorry ibmorjamn, I am going to post it anyway. Cheers Mitch


----------



## BftGibson

Dogs of Doom said:


> a TENS unit implanted. I know someone who had that done. They should have had a specialist do it, but, the Dr wanted to play specialist & installed it wrong, so it didn't work.
> 
> Has she tried just using a TENS unit attached on the surface?
> 
> Have they figured out all that's going on in her neck? I've had a bad back, since the '80s. Drs haven't even looked at it. I went to chiropractors for a long time during the '90s, but, they want too aggressive a schedule & who can afford that?
> 
> You can buy TENS units relatively cheap. I have one that's relatively expensive, but, IDK if you need all that. I suppose, you have to think about electricity & the 1 hand in the pocket theory when hooking up shocks around the heart, etc.
> 
> I've heard that supposedly, those treatments don't depend on the more power, the more useful. It's just that the shock excites the nerves/muscles. Once they get "enough" juice, giving more is just using more electricity & at some point can work against you.


She had that 2 years ago, didnt work. it is sorta like the NFL concussion stuff..hard to identify where the actual problem is until an autopsy. They have been in c7 to c2 knocking on the door of c1 as close as possible..first accident was front to back 2nd & 3rd hit was left to right with head turned, impact & a whiplash. Very good doctors..just no isolation of the area yet. Time..seems to be thing now. She was getting better around 2nd year & we were practiced up ready to play & then the dui hit. She cant be around the noise for very long.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> She had that 2 years ago, didnt work. it is sorta like the NFL concussion stuff..hard to identify where the actual problem is until an autopsy. They have been in c7 to c2 knocking on the door of c1 as close as possible..first accident was front to back 2nd & 3rd hit was left to right with head turned, impact & a whiplash. Very good doctors..just no isolation of the area yet. Time..seems to be thing now. She was getting better around 2nd year & we were practiced up ready to play & then the dui hit. She cant be around the noise for very long.


We shall all put our thoughts and positive powers to the best for your wife BFT.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

BftGibson said:


> She had that 2 years ago, didnt work. it is sorta like the NFL concussion stuff..hard to identify where the actual problem is until an autopsy. They have been in c7 to c2 knocking on the door of c1 as close as possible..first accident was front to back 2nd & 3rd hit was left to right with head turned, impact & a whiplash. Very good doctors..just no isolation of the area yet. Time..seems to be thing now. She was getting better around 2nd year & we were practiced up ready to play & then the dui hit. She cant be around the noise for very long.


ok, I remember something about the noise now. Sorry, I read so much, it's hard to keep track...

Does she see a neurologist?

I wonder if she had damage done to her eardrums? Does she ever feel like her equilibrium is off?

def, keep her in my prayers. I have my share of health stuff, but, it seems that I run into people, w/ a lot more than me, more often than I'd like to think...


----------



## BftGibson

Dogs of Doom said:


> ok, I remember something about the noise now. Sorry, I read so much, it's hard to keep track...
> 
> Does she see a neurologist?
> 
> I wonder if she had damage done to her eardrums? Does she ever feel like her equilibrium is off?
> 
> def, keep her in my prayers. I have my share of health stuff, but, it seems that I run into people, w/ a lot more than me, more often than I'd like to think...


thanks for the support..we been through Hopkins/Hershey & 3 other major medical neurologists & neck specialist. Could be a two pronged monster in a way between the neck & head. She was fall prone after crash , i had to come off the road & just dispatch..but the equilibrium is ok,,,something is just not firing correctly all the time. In fact..her sense of smell & hearing is now off the charts sensitive..she can hear stuff she never could before. I am learning more from the NFL research than anywhere else. They got pretty serious about it.


----------



## Bownse

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am sadly in the same boat . I normally play a couple of hours a day but lately not hardly at all , need to get out of this slump.



If you have to, go back to beginnings when you had to schedule 15 minutes and stick to it like a job. The logjam will break and it will flow again.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bownse said:


> If you have to, go back to beginnings when you had to schedule 15 minutes and stick to it like a job. The logjam will break and it will flow again.


Excellent idea brother, I am also going to learn a couple of covers. Hollywood by Thin Lizzy,MotherMary, UFO, and Ratts Lack of communication. Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is one I posted playing on the dsl40c’s with delay, and I wanted to try a pedal I got from one of my buddies here on the forum in a dry mix. But my dumb ass forgot to turn it on . So the first 2/3’rds are straight in to the amp, I finally realized that I had not turned the joyo ultimate drive on. Cheers Mitch


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is one I posted playing on the dsl40c’s with delay, and I wanted to try a pedal I got from one of my buddies here on the forum in a dry mix. But my dumb ass forgot to turn it on . So the first 2/3’rds are straight in to the amp, I finally realized that I had not turned the joyo direct drive on. Cheers Mitch




I was saying to my girl I don't hear no delay!

No matter...it's a jam through a Marshall.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I was saying to my girl I don't hear no delay!
> 
> No matter...it's a jam through a Marshall.


It is in the older/ first time I posted it on the dsl40c’s, sorry for any confusion.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is the one with the delay Solar.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is the one with the delay Solar.





Uh oh, check out Mitch on the shred. 

Shred it Mitch, shred it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Uh oh, check out Mitch on the shred.
> 
> Shred it Mitch, shred it.


Thanks brother but you know I cannot shred. Cheers Mitch


----------



## Bownse

Oh... shRed! I thought he said you shed.


----------



## LRT#1

This is on the 2203 cranked to about 9 with gain at about 8. Also running a tube screamer with level at about 7 and drive and tone low. I'm as far away as possible about 30' in a different room to avoid clipping the phone.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> This is on the 2203 cranked to about 9 with gain at about 8. Also running a tube screamer with level at about 7 and drive and tone low. I'm as far away as possible about 30' in a different room to avoid clipping the phone.



Sounds badass bro, nice point about the placement of the phone , every time I think I have a spot for no clipping it still clips? Cheers


----------



## JeffMcLeod

LRT#1 said:


> This is on the 2203 cranked to about 9 with gain at about 8. Also running a tube screamer with level at about 7 and drive and tone low. I'm as far away as possible about 30' in a different room to avoid clipping the phone.





With the volume at 9, I thought you were gonna say you were as far away as possible in order to survive, lol.


----------



## LRT#1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sounds badass bro, nice point about the placement of the phone , every time I think I have a spot for no clipping it still clips? Cheers



Thanks mitch
The phone is in my kitchen I'm in the dining and the amp is in the family room. It's the only way I can use phone with my 2203, the jcm900 4100 isn't as bad for it.


----------



## LRT#1

JeffMcLeod said:


> With the volume at 9, I though you were gonna say you were as far away as possible in order to survive, lol.


This would be another reason but was wanting to say how I avoid clipping


----------



## solarburn

LRT#1 said:


> This is on the 2203 cranked to about 9 with gain at about 8. Also running a tube screamer with level at about 7 and drive and tone low. I'm as far away as possible about 30' in a different room to avoid clipping the phone.




It's saying vid is removed? Feel like I missed out...


----------



## LRT#1

solarburnDSL50 said:


> It's saying vid is removed? Feel like I missed out...


Sorry was cleaning and deleted it but it's back up


----------



## JeffMcLeod

LRT#1 said:


> Sorry was cleaning and deleted it but it's back up



Err...mind elaborating? 

lol


----------



## solarburn

LRT#1 said:


> Sorry was cleaning and deleted it but it's back up



Got it. Noice chunka lunka! Mean and nasty.


----------



## zachman

Just a gig demo-- How loud do you think I was playing? https://www.reverbnation.com/evilgeniusatributetopatbenatar


----------



## solarburn

zachman said:


> Just a gig demo-- How loud do you think I was playing? https://www.reverbnation.com/evilgeniusatributetopatbenatar



Grew up with sis's that loved Pat. Enjoyed! 

Have no idea how loud but it took me back. Great playing Z!


----------



## zachman

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Grew up with sis's that loved Pat. Enjoyed!
> 
> Have no idea how loud but it took me back. Great playing Z!



Thanks brother. I was playing at mouse fart volumes through my 100 watt Cameron Atomica and an EVH 1x12.


----------



## solarburn

zachman said:


> Thanks brother. I was playing at mouse fart volumes through my 100 watt Cameron Atomica and an EVH 1x12.



sounded solid. Very good. Best mouse farts served.

Seriously. Sounded excellent!


----------



## zachman

solarburnDSL50 said:


> sounded solid. Very good. Best mouse farts served.
> 
> Seriously. Sounded excellent!


----------



## mcblink

Went to jam night this last week. We got some new equipment, bass player got some new stuff (I'm not exactly sure what it was) and we all got some new in-ear monitors that we were experimenting with. Long story short, we are playing as a trio here, and just running through a couple songs we wrote. This one has been dubbed "Bolt Stricken" and it's raw as hell. It was written right around the time that Dick Dale passed, and it was on my mind....maybe it's obvious, I dunno LOL We just got set up and hit record and started jamming. I totally fucked up the very beginning (among probably numerous other instances) and started to play a riff to a different jam entirely lol

I tend to put a few beers down at jam night, so I'm sure that helped out with all the fuckups lol

There's no Marshalls here. This is a Gib Explorer straight into a Trip Rectifier.

The vocals kinda suck, but that's fine with me. I don't sing. Not on anything that gets recorded, anyway...The drummer and bass player handle the "singing" or perhaps the word "vocals" is more accurate lol

I imagine it's hard to sing and drum simultaneously.

We are a newborn band, and we kinda suck. I'm fine with that. We're having a good time.

Here is "Bolt Stricken":


----------



## mcblink

Michael RT said:


>



R/T!!!

why is this gone, my friend??


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Went to jam night this last week. We got some new equipment, bass player got some new stuff (I'm not exactly sure what it was) and we all got some new in-ear monitors that we were experimenting with. Long story short, we are playing as a trio here, and just running through a couple songs we wrote. This one has been dubbed "Bolt Stricken" and it's raw as hell. It was written right around the time that Dick Dale passed, and it was on my mind....maybe it's obvious, I dunno LOL We just got set up and hit record and started jamming. I totally fucked up the very beginning (among probably numerous other instances) and started to play a riff to a different jam entirely lol
> 
> I tend to put a few beers down at jam night, so I'm sure that helped out with all the fuckups lol
> 
> There's no Marshalls here. This is a Gib Explorer straight into a Trip Rectifier.
> 
> The vocals kinda suck, but that's fine with me. I don't sing. Not on anything that gets recorded, anyway...The drummer and bass player handle the "singing" or perhaps the word "vocals" is more accurate lol
> 
> I imagine it's hard to sing and drum simultaneously.
> 
> We are a newborn band, and we kinda suck. I'm fine with that. We're having a good time.
> 
> Here is "Bolt Stricken":



That’s ways heavy bro and nice homage to DD.
Love the raw unpolished track.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## mcblink

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That ways heavy bro and nice homage to DD.
> Love the raw unpolished track.
> Cheers Mitch




Thanks dude...it's sloppy...but it's got attitude lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Thanks dude...it's sloppy...but it's got attitude lol


Yes it does.
And I still am in a slump


----------



## mcblink

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Yes it does.
> And I still am in a slump


I know the feel


While we are still grinding out our original tunes, working on arrangements and little details, nothing new has been written in a couple months. Sometimes me and the drummer will go off on little stuff in between songs or whatever and there's a few things to draw upon there, but we haven't yet taken the time to create anything from them yet


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> I know the feel
> 
> 
> While we are still grinding out our original tunes, working on arrangements and little details, nothing new has been written in a couple months. Sometimes me and the drummer will go off on little stuff in between songs or whatever and there's a few things to draw upon there, but we haven't yet taken the time to create anything from them yet


Oh I know that all to well.
The last time we had a burst of creativity.
It didn’t get recorded.


----------



## mcblink

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Oh I know that all to well.
> The last time we had a burst of creativity.
> It didn’t get recorded.


Sadly, this happens to be the case about 90% of the time I come up with stuff that I feel is worth using or at least working with. 

Oh well, I suppose I am happy capturing the few things that we do manage to get.

I'm sure you know as well as I that creative lulls are part of the deal lol... there's been times I haven't even picked up a guitar for months....but it always comes back around. And then it's almost like rediscovering the instrument again. 

....say....you suppose this philosophy could work with my wife, too??


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Sadly, this happens to be the case about 90% of the time I come up with stuff that I feel is worth using or at least working with.
> 
> Oh well, I suppose I am happy capturing the few things that we do manage to get.
> 
> I'm sure you know as well as I that creative lulls are part of the deal lol... there's been times I haven't even picked up a guitar for months....but it always comes back around. And then it's almost like rediscovering the instrument again.
> 
> ....say....you suppose this philosophy could work with my wife, too??


Worth giving it a shot


----------



## mcblink

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Worth giving it a shot


Haha!!


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hey brother’s some blues riffs for ya


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hey brother’s some blues riffs for ya




Naughtee bro.

Isn't it fun to slow down, let it breath and hear the Marshallness?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Naughtee bro.
> 
> Isn't it fun to slow down, let it breath and hear the Marshallness?


Oh hell yea


----------



## Trident

Go MITCH


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> Go MITCH


Thanks brother


----------



## Trident




----------



## Trumpet Rider

A couple of years ago I made a recording of "Paint it Black." I struggled with the intro. I wanted it to be really cool and perfect. I played it on different guitars with different pickups and different amp settings and different pedals, finger-picked and plectrum picked. I saved the best ones in the recording software, each as a separate track. On a whim, I played them all back at once. Lightbulb!

Here is the 14 guitars stacked on each other intro.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trumpet Rider said:


> A couple of years ago I made a recording of "Paint it Black." I struggled with the intro. I wanted it to be really cool and perfect. I played it on different guitars with different pickups and different amp settings and different pedals, finger-picked and plectrum picked. I saved the best ones in the recording software, each as a separate track. On a whim, I played them all back at once. Lightbulb!
> 
> Here is the 14 guitars stacked on each other intro.



I couldn’t get the link to work on my end.
But I went to your Utube channel subscribed and listened to it there and left a comment.
All I can say is it sounds very very huge.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Thanks, Mitch!


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Oh I know that all to well.
> The last time we had a burst of creativity.
> It didn’t get recorded.


I used to have that problem buddy but now I have a cheap used laptop (thanks to micky) a cheap DAW thanks to best buy's selling music gear and then going out of selling music gear , oh and a cheap $34 knock off mic but lately digital is the way to catch it all the ideas (pod2) thank you line 6 . lamfao
So with that line 6 I get this , not the best but ideas have to keep going. Little heavier idea Mitch , you like ? Oh thanks to Micth for being my wall to bounce stuff off of . Lol


----------



## ibmorjamn

Don't notice the amp drawing unintentional looks like a phallic symbol . lmfao again !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> I used to have that problem buddy but now I have a cheap used laptop (thanks to micky) a cheap DAW thanks to best buy's selling music gear and then going out of selling music gear , oh and a cheap $34 knock off mic but lately digital is the way to catch it all the ideas (pod2) thank you line 6 . lamfao
> So with that line 6 I get this , not the best but ideas have to keep going. Little heavier idea Mitch , you like ? Oh thanks to Micth for being my wall to bounce stuff off of . Lol



I like that.
It gave me a vision of flying and clearing the dreaded triple, nice piece bro.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Don't notice the amp drawing unintentional looks like a phallic symbol . lmfao again !


I never saw a drawing


----------



## mcblink

Dreaded triple?

Shit, I always looked forward to the big 'uns... it's the little technical things at speed that scare me lol


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> Sadly, this happens to be the case about 90% of the time I come up with stuff that I feel is worth using or at least working with.
> 
> Oh well, I suppose I am happy capturing the few things that we do manage to get.
> 
> I'm sure you know as well as I that creative lulls are part of the deal lol... there's been times I haven't even picked up a guitar for months....but it always comes back around. And then it's almost like rediscovering the instrument again.
> 
> ....say....you suppose this philosophy could work with my wife, too??


Lol , no . There are no remedies for wives. Lmao


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I never saw a drawing


You might have to go to the soundcloud link , it is there. Click on the email in the link , it was a drawing of a little amp I put together funny shit !


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> Dreaded triple?
> 
> Shit, I always looked forward to the big 'uns... it's the little technical things at speed that scare me lol


I know but that particular chug is not bad but try to play that hit one power chord then put the melody on top. Obviously it is 2 tracks. The delay was added on the 2nd track.
I like what it does with the high strings not so much the lower register , so I might split up in to several tracks until I can make it work. Drums are a little wanky. If I had a single snare hit and then the double hit on the end of it it might work.


----------



## mcblink

ibmorjamn said:


> I know but that particular chug is not bad but try to play that hit one power chord then put the melody on top. Obviously it is 2 tracks. The delay was added on the 2nd track.
> I like what it does with the high strings not so much the lower register , so I might split up in to several tracks until I can make it work. Drums are a little wanky. If I had a single snare hit and then the double hit on the end of it it might work.


Not to misunderstand....I figured Mitch was making a MX reference, and since I can relate to two wheels + dirt, I figured I'd put my $.02 into it lol


----------



## JeffMcLeod

ibmorjamn said:


> Don't notice the amp drawing unintentional looks like a phallic symbol . lmfao again !




lol you did that on purpose, and you know it.


----------



## ibmorjamn

JeffMcLeod said:


> lol you did that on purpose, and you know it.


Nope , not consciously. It just goes to show you how I think . The drawing shows 4 diodes (bridge rectifier) The lines could be straight I guess but it has to flow , get it ?


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> Not to misunderstand....I figured Mitch was making a MX reference, and since I can relate to two wheels + dirt, I figured I'd put my $.02 into it lol


Mitch MX ? He can't race no MX !_I used to beat all wana be's . Lol. _Good reference , ironically I watched a a little bit of outdoors racing today High point I think. I don't know any of those kids these days.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

ibmorjamn said:


> Nope , not consciously. It just goes to show you how I think . The drawing shows 4 diodes (bridge rectifier) The lines could be straight I guess but it has to flow , get it ?




Well, I also Googled "Phallic", and I think if anything, it's the opposite. Looks more like "Florida", lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Mitch MX ? He can't race no MX !_I used to beat all wana be's . Lol. _Good reference , ironically I watched a a little bit of outdoors racing today High point I think. I don't know any of those kids these days.


[url=https://postimg.cc/K15Y9x28]

[/URL]


----------



## ibmorjamn

It’s on , Uh if I can just find a photo ?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/k6M0sPyK]

[/URL]


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

To get back on topic,
Sorry LRT#1 my grandson riffing with the bird, and new Swampbucker pick up given to me by a member here on the forum.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> To get back on topic,
> Sorry LRT#1 my grandson riffing with the bird, and new Swampbucker pick up given to me by a member here on the forum.
> Cheers Mitch



Got the punk vibe , I like it !
Hey there is a Orange amp in your Marshall garden ?


----------



## Codyjohns

mcblink said:


> R/T!!!
> 
> why is this gone, my friend??



Sorry about that, I didn't end-up liking the video so I ditched it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Got the punk vibe , I like it !
> Hey there is a Orange amp in your Marshall garden ?


Yes there is, I bought it for him for Christmas 2 years ago, that is what he’s playing through,
Plus his dsl40c, in dual mono.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Michael RT said:


> Sorry about that, I didn't end-up liking the video so I ditched it.


I have ditched a couple myself!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Codyjohns

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have ditched a couple myself!
> Cheers Mitch


It's just that I have way too many clips on youtube and need to down-size sometimes.


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>


Hmm , action photo missing :


----------



## CoyotesGator

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> To get back on topic,
> Sorry LRT#1 my grandson riffing with the bird, and new Swampbucker pick up given to me by a member here on the forum.
> Cheers Mitch




Well done Sir!


----------



## mcblink

ibmorjamn said:


> Nope , not consciously. It just goes to show you how I think . The drawing shows 4 dildoes (bridge rectifier) The lines could be straight I guess but it has to flow , get it ?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## ibmorjamn

You got me man , I missed it completely !


----------



## ibmorjamn

ibmorjamn said:


>


This is one my old avatars , artist umknown but damn !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

CoyotesGator said:


> Well done Sir!


Thank you


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I like that.
> It gave me a vision of flying and clearing the dreaded triple, nice piece bro.
> Cheers Mitch


Thanks Mitch but it's far from done.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Trumpet Rider said:


> A couple of years ago I made a recording of "Paint it Black." I struggled with the intro. I wanted it to be really cool and perfect. I played it on different guitars with different pickups and different amp settings and different pedals, finger-picked and plectrum picked. I saved the best ones in the recording software, each as a separate track. On a whim, I played them all back at once. Lightbulb!
> 
> Here is the 14 guitars stacked on each other intro.



I like it but where is the rest ?


----------



## Trumpet Rider

ibmorjamn said:


> I like it but where is the rest ?


Thanks. Here is the whole thing.

http://www.marshallforum.com/threads/stones-paint-it-black-cover.93659/


----------



## LRT#1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>



To start will your grandson on the bird sounded good.
Just another was rocking 

I haven't been around much because of buying a house. What a stressful pain in the ass. Now that that's over and almost done moving I'll have a nice size jam room wont be stuck in the house hearing family complaining it's to loud.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> To start will your grandson on the bird sounded good.
> Just another was rocking
> 
> I haven't been around much because of buying a house. What a stressful pain in the ass. Now that that's over and almost done moving I'll have a nice size jam room wont be stuck in the house hearing family complaining it's to loud.


Thanks brother, I know how you feel on the house and moving deal


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And LRT#1 congratulations on your new pad !!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This was an ill attempt to remember something I had posted before.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>




Sometimes when you turn the amp on, you find yourself having a conversation...guitar and amp.

I fucking love those conversations.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Sometimes when you turn the amp on, you find yourself having a conversation...guitar and amp.
> 
> I fucking love those conversations.


Thanks brother, I for one can appreciate that bit of wisdom!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks brother, I for one can appreciate that bit of wisdom!
> Cheers Mitch



you should. You're having those conversations.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> you should. You're having those conversations.


Hey now 
Great to hear, need some more of them, he he


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Dogs of Doom said:


> I've been playing w/ a similar melody, as a lead. For some reason tonight, I thought about doing something more bass tone. The melody isn't exactly like this, actually, I tried to adapt the melody & I couldn't even get it to jive any how, probably because I felt w/ this part, I had to do something differently that way.
> 
> I probably won't have all the added rhythm strokes (8th notes), as a main piece, but I put them here for an idea of the timing.
> 
> Not really much, very raw, as I just came up w/ it & this was the 1st time playing it through, so...
> 
> Gives you an idea of what strange things I come up w/. Not sure what the time signature is yet, I haven't counted it out.
> 
> 
> 
> I just gave it a count, it's 4/4, but it feels odd at the end...



today, I plugged into my new (old) cab, for the 1st time, it's occupying my living room (& taking over). I was jamming for a couple hours non-stop, inspired, but didn't have anything set up to record. So, I grabbed a couple mic's & recorded something. Isn't it funny how you can play & it's really happening, but, when you set up a recorder, it all goes to shit?

Oh well, I recorded a little more of this. Still raw, but I have the guitar parts thought out. There's a couple arpeggios, one I play a rhythm, right before it, then play the arpeggio. Those 2 parts go together. There's another one that is an alternate (extended ending of the part that is a lot of augmented chords mixed w/ 7th's... I stole that arpeggio from Dime (accidentally)...

I cut it up, to remove wasted space, so, some of the edits are raw, like wtf, raw, I included slop & all... ...

Oh yeah, JMD:1 on JVM sound, into the '74 cab.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> today, I plugged into my new (old) cab, for the 1st time, it's occupying my living room (& taking over). I was jamming for a couple hours non-stop, inspired, but didn't have anything set up to record. So, I grabbed a couple mic's & recorded something. Isn't it funny how you can play & it's really happening, but, when you set up a recorder, it all goes to shit?
> 
> Oh well, I recorded a little more of this. Still raw, but I have the guitar parts thought out. There's a couple arpeggios, one I play a rhythm, right before it, then play the arpeggio. Those 2 parts go together. There's another one that is an alternate (extended ending of the part that is a lot of augmented chords mixed w/ 7th's... I stole that arpeggio from Dime (accidentally)...
> 
> I cut it up, to remove wasted space, so, some of the edits are raw, like wtf, raw, I included slop & all... ...
> 
> Oh yeah, JMD:1 on JVM sound, into the '74 cab.



Damm Dogs....!!! That’s bad ass.
I like the progressive way your chords bounce and the 
(as I call it) stutter step in the way it’s played, the guitar tone is killing it, thanks for sharing your work bro.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> today, I plugged into my new (old) cab, for the 1st time, it's occupying my living room (& taking over). I was jamming for a couple hours non-stop, inspired, but didn't have anything set up to record. So, I grabbed a couple mic's & recorded something. Isn't it funny how you can play & it's really happening, but, when you set up a recorder, it all goes to shit?
> 
> Oh well, I recorded a little more of this. Still raw, but I have the guitar parts thought out. There's a couple arpeggios, one I play a rhythm, right before it, then play the arpeggio. Those 2 parts go together. There's another one that is an alternate (extended ending of the part that is a lot of augmented chords mixed w/ 7th's... I stole that arpeggio from Dime (accidentally)...
> 
> I cut it up, to remove wasted space, so, some of the edits are raw, like wtf, raw, I included slop & all... ...
> 
> Oh yeah, JMD:1 on JVM sound, into the '74 cab.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

thanks...

here, I overdubbed the arpeggio part between the main riff & the waltz type thing...



main part, I added a Sennheiser 421, but, I haven't tried dialing anything in. The overdub is a Kemper patch, Voodoo mod'ed DSL100...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> thanks...
> 
> here, I overdubbed the arpeggio part between the main riff & the waltz type thing...
> 
> 
> 
> main part, I added a Sennheiser 421, but, I haven't tried dialing anything in. The overdub is a Kemper patch, Voodoo mod'ed DSL100...



Sounds killer bro


----------



## LRT#1

Dogs
That riff is coming together nicely. A little cleanup and drums, base, and another guitar it would be bad ass.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

LRT#1 said:


> Dogs
> That riff is coming together nicely. A little cleanup and drums, base, and another guitar it would be bad ass.


yeah, it would be nice to have collaboration on it. I have a couple more parts, that layer on top, but, that's where it would be nice to have someone to work it out w/. It's not so easy to do everything trial & error, recording the other part, because if it doesn't work, then you have to start from scratch again. Then you record that part & play, & it still doesn't work, so, you've spent hours working on something that could have been worked out in minutes, but sometimes the recording still doesn't work...


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Dogs of Doom said:


> thanks...
> 
> here, I overdubbed the arpeggio part between the main riff & the waltz type thing...
> 
> 
> 
> main part, I added a Sennheiser 421, but, I haven't tried dialing anything in. The overdub is a Kemper patch, Voodoo mod'ed DSL100...


----------



## CincyPaul

Recorded a new one for my American guitarist friends today (July 4th). Hope you like it... Marshall DSL40c


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

CincyPaul said:


> Recorded a new one for my American guitarist friends today (July 4th). Hope you like it... Marshall DSL40c



Very well done, all of it, great way to spend time with your family and friends!!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This was recorded today at 9:00 pm PST, I did it to remember, and build on.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## mcblink

First of all; this was all on-the-spot improvised riffage....I think I dig it. Maybe you're not diggin' it. LRT dropped by, and snuck my phone and grabbed this jam...

Well....if you ain't diggin', that's _a-okay..._

Tell me all about it. Honestly, I want to hear your gripes....I consider it great learning material.



I don't care, I like. I've got a recycled riff in here too somewhere.






BTW, this marks the entry of my BRAND NEW DEAN V SELECT, and my BRAND NEW BE OD!!! Plugged into a 2013 DSL100H and a 1960A cab loaded stock. Don't mind LRT's vocals lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> First of all; this was all on-the-spot improvised riffage....I think I dig it. Maybe you're not diggin' it. LRT dropped by, and snuck my phone and grabbed this jam...
> 
> Well....if you ain't diggin', that's _a-okay..._
> 
> Tell me all about it. Honestly, I want to hear your gripes....I consider it great learning material.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, I like. I've got a recycled riff in here too somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, this marks the entry of my BRAND NEW DEAN V SELECT, and my BRAND NEW BE OD!!! Plugged into a 2013 DSL100H and a 1960A cab loaded stock.



Nice riffage, doesn’t bring anyone to mind, (that’s a good thing)
Lot of heaviness can come from these pieces, excellent starting point, to build off of.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And the V and OD pass with flying colors bro


----------



## mcblink

Thanks Mitch. 

I'm really loving the V. And the new OD too, actually. Enough that I gave the Joyo Zombie away, I don't think I'll be needing it anymore...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Thanks Mitch.
> 
> I'm really loving the V. And the new OD too, actually. Enough that I gave the Joyo Zombie away, I don't think I'll be needing it anymore...


Cool bro, I just put a pair of greenbacks in a (new to me) white mg cab and set it user the origin, and when I use the mxr 10 band eq, I am not using a dirt pedal in front of the amp anymore!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## mcblink

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Cool bro, I just put a pair of greenbacks in a (new to me) white mg cab and set it user the origin, and when I use the mxr 10 band eq, I am not using a dirt pedal in front of the amp anymore!
> Cheers Mitch


I never used to use pedals at all...but I like the way that this one makes the amp seem....pissed off! It's more aggressive and I'm a metalhead so it's a good match.

I've been interested in trying out different speakers too... kinda hard to come by in these parts unless I order new ones or take a chance on some used ones on the web. Probably a worthwhile thing to do.


----------



## LRT#1

I cant like it, I sound like a dieing gorilla with the what ever you call it


----------



## mcblink

LRT#1 said:


> I cant like it, I sound like a dieing gorilla with the what ever you call it


Just tell people that's exactly what you going for


----------



## Dogs of Doom

this is just noodling around. I have a 2 rhythm sequence (it gets buried under there somewhere). I just recorded the 2 parts, pasted them together & looped it. Then I schlep'd a little bass & noodled over it. (the bass is a disaster) meh...

The guitar sound is the Kemper Marshall SV20 & I have a wah ½ cock'd on the lead...

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yo7a5kswp4amtib/messinaround.mp3?dl=0

real rough & raw ...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Dogs of Doom said:


> this is just noodling around. I have a 2 rhythm sequence (it gets buried under there somewhere). I just recorded the 2 parts, pasted them together & looped it. Then I schlep'd a little bass & noodled over it. (the bass is a disaster) meh...
> 
> The guitar sound is the Kemper Marshall SV20 & I have a wah ½ cock'd on the lead...
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yo7a5kswp4amtib/messinaround.mp3?dl=0
> 
> real rough & raw ...


here's just the riffs:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/3zrmz48urj0mmlv/messing rhythm.mp3?dl=0


----------



## mcblink

Nice middle eastern flavor in that one


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> this is just noodling around. I have a 2 rhythm sequence (it gets buried under there somewhere). I just recorded the 2 parts, pasted them together & looped it. Then I schlep'd a little bass & noodled over it. (the bass is a disaster) meh...
> 
> The guitar sound is the Kemper Marshall SV20 & I have a wah ½ cock'd on the lead...
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/yo7a5kswp4amtib/messinaround.mp3?dl=0
> 
> real rough & raw ...


Completely different than your last clip Paul, but it does showcase your diversity in playing.
Nice touch


----------



## Dogs of Doom

mcblink said:


> Nice middle eastern flavor in that one





Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Completely different than your last clip Paul, but it does showcase your diversity in playing.
> Nice touch


thanks... it actually fits right in to my overall style. It's the same scale/key used on the other piece I shared earlier. This one is pretty straight 4/4, while the other is 4/4, w/ a swing feel. My problem w/ the other one is resolving it not to be a swing/tango type piece... ...

I found the transformer for my drum machine, so I added a beat here. I was originally, going to put a beat to the other piece, but got goofing w/ this & got lazy & started noodling w/ this.

Growing up, my Mom raised us on stuff like Elvis, Beach Boys, Ricky Nelson, Beatles, etc. Being born in '67, the 2nd wave of the British invasion hit, & by the age of 5, I discovered Led Zeppelin.

Then Black Sabbath, Deep Purple, Pink Floyd, etc. My taste for European music was started. I didn't seem to care as much for American rock, for some reason. Maybe it's because European music has a lot of classical influence, along w/ the blues. Later on, I caught on to UFO, Scorpions, etc. More classical w/ blues.

Jimmy Page started it though, w/ his different flavors really appealing to me. I always liked George Harrison's flavour of the Beatles, it just added an exotic tonality to their music.

By the time I was getting into playing guitar, Uli Roth, M Schenker, along w/ the '80s shredders, really brought some of those "eastern" sounds to life, Vivian Campbell, for one, John Sykes, even Maiden added some in. Yngwie, definitely started something getting a lot of neo-classical stuff to the fore, of music. Oh, I can't leave out Blackmore...

If we ever jammed together, you'd see that, this is somewhat my shtick & how it fits in w/ everything else I do...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> thanks... it actually fits right in to my overall style. It's the same scale/key used on the other piece I shared earlier. This one is pretty straight 4/4, while the other is 4/4, w/ a swing feel. My problem w/ the other one is resolving it not to be a swing/tango type piece... ...
> 
> I found the transformer for my drum machine, so I added a beat here. I was originally, going to put a beat to the other piece, but got goofing w/ this & got lazy & started noodling w/ this.
> 
> Growing up, my Mom raised us on stuff like Elvis, Beach Boys, Ricky Nelson, Beatles, etc. Being born in '67, the 2nd wave of the British invasion hit, & by the age of 5, I discovered Led Zeppelin.
> 
> Then Black Sabbath, Deep Purple, Pink Floyd, etc. My taste for European music was started. I didn't seem to care as much for American rock, for some reason. Maybe it's because European music has a lot of classical influence, along w/ the blues. Later on, I caught on to UFO, Scorpions, etc. More classical w/ blues.
> 
> Jimmy Page started it though, w/ his different flavors really appealing to me. I always liked George Harrison's flavour of the Beatles, it just added an exotic tonality to their music.
> 
> By the time I was getting into playing guitar, Uli Roth, M Schenker, along w/ the '80s shredders, really brought some of those "eastern" sounds to life, Vivian Campbell, for one, John Sykes, even Maiden added some in. Yngwie, definitely started something getting a lot of neo-classical stuff to the fore, of music. Oh, I can't leave out Blackmore...
> 
> If we ever jammed together, you'd see that, this is somewhat my shtick & how it fits in w/ everything else I do...


Thanks for sharing brother, I for one would love to jam with you.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for sharing brother, I for one would love to jam with you.
> Cheers Mitch


maybe one of these days the stars will align - it'd be pretty cool...


----------



## BftGibson

got this one to the final mix stage


----------



## JeffMcLeod

mcblink said:


> Thanks Mitch.
> 
> I'm really loving the V. And the new OD too, actually. Enough that I gave the Joyo Zombie away, I don't think I'll be needing it anymore...



Quality guitar for a good price, ain't it?


----------



## mcblink

Dogs of Doom said:


> thanks... it actually fits right in to my overall style. It's the same scale/key used on the other piece I shared earlier. This one is pretty straight 4/4, while the other is 4/4, w/ a swing feel. My problem w/ the other one is resolving it not to be a swing/tango type piece... ...
> 
> I found the transformer for my drum machine, so I added a beat here. I was originally, going to put a beat to the other piece, but got goofing w/ this & got lazy & started noodling w/ this.
> 
> Growing up, my Mom raised us on stuff like Elvis, Beach Boys, Ricky Nelson, Beatles, etc. Being born in '67, the 2nd wave of the British invasion hit, & by the age of 5, I discovered Led Zeppelin.
> 
> Then Black Sabbath, Deep Purple, Pink Floyd, etc. My taste for European music was started. I didn't seem to care as much for American rock, for some reason. Maybe it's because European music has a lot of classical influence, along w/ the blues. Later on, I caught on to UFO, Scorpions, etc. More classical w/ blues.
> 
> Jimmy Page started it though, w/ his different flavors really appealing to me. I always liked George Harrison's flavour of the Beatles, it just added an exotic tonality to their music.
> 
> By the time I was getting into playing guitar, Uli Roth, M Schenker, along w/ the '80s shredders, really brought some of those "eastern" sounds to life, Vivian Campbell, for one, John Sykes, even Maiden added some in. Yngwie, definitely started something getting a lot of neo-classical stuff to the fore, of music. Oh, I can't leave out Blackmore...
> 
> If we ever jammed together, you'd see that, this is somewhat my shtick & how it fits in w/ everything else I do...


I do quite a bit of that type of stuff myself, actually. I'd like to jam with the both of yas.....hell I'd jam with everybody if I could lol


----------



## mcblink

JeffMcLeod said:


> Quality guitar for a good price, ain't it?


Yeah man it really is. The longer I have it the more I'm lovin' it too.


----------



## LRT#1

mcblink said:


> I do quite a bit of that type of stuff myself, actually. I'd like to jam with the both of yas.....hell I'd jam with everybody if I could lol


Hell I remember trying to jam with you then you'd start riffing away and I'd think oh manThen I started to catch on and now years later I can hold a rythm for you.


----------



## solarburn

mcblink said:


> First of all; this was all on-the-spot improvised riffage....I think I dig it. Maybe you're not diggin' it. LRT dropped by, and snuck my phone and grabbed this jam...
> 
> Well....if you ain't diggin', that's _a-okay..._
> 
> Tell me all about it. Honestly, I want to hear your gripes....I consider it great learning material.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't care, I like. I've got a recycled riff in here too somewhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, this marks the entry of my BRAND NEW DEAN V SELECT, and my BRAND NEW BE OD!!! Plugged into a 2013 DSL100H and a 1960A cab loaded stock. Don't mind LRT's vocals lol




worst clip ever. I kept trying to run through walls. I had no control over it.

then I gave up. Walls are tougher.

loved it!


----------



## solarburn

Dogs of Doom said:


> maybe one of these days the stars will align - it'd be pretty cool...



I'll throw in stripperz!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I'll throw in stripperz!




^ lol


----------



## mcblink

solarburnDSL50 said:


> worst clip ever. I kept trying to run through walls. I had no control over it.
> 
> then I gave up. Walls are tougher.
> 
> loved it!


With the right sounds, I could just chug away forever....forget tasty leads lol

I'm still just stunned how the DSL took the BE OD....it's a whole other beast now. Like having a new amp, an illegitimate lovechild of MESA and Marshall together....completely transformed the amp. Just makes me wanna bash my head through the neighbor's door and scream at him for no particular reason.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn

mcblink said:


> With the right sounds, I could just chug away forever....forget tasty leads lol
> 
> I'm still just stunned how the DSL took the BE OD....it's a whole other beast now. Like having a new amp, an illegitimate lovechild of MESA and Marshall together....completely transformed the amp. Just makes me wanna bash my head through the neighbor's door and scream at him for no particular reason.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

mcblink said:


> With the right sounds, I could just chug away forever....forget tasty leads lol
> 
> I'm still just stunned how the DSL took the BE OD....it's a whole other beast now. Like having a new amp, an illegitimate lovechild of MESA and Marshall together....completely transformed the amp. Just makes me wanna bash my head through the neighbor's door and scream at him for no particular reason.



What DSL do you have?


----------



## mcblink

JeffMcLeod said:


> What DSL do you have?


2013 DSL100H


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>




Uh oh, Mitch with the harmonics @ 1:02, lol.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

mcblink said:


> 2013 DSL100H


----------



## Bownse

mcblink said:


> I'm still just stunned how the DSL took the BE OD....it's a whole other beast now. Like having a new amp, an illegitimate lovechild of MESA and Marshall together....completely transformed the amp. Just makes me wanna bash my head through the neighbor's door and scream at him for no particular reason.



I'm super happy with the DSL40c and the Fryette SAS that I heard about here.


----------



## mcblink

Bownse said:


> I'm super happy with the DSL40c and the Fryette SAS that I heard about here.


It's been my understanding that the DSL makes an excellent platform for the use of pedals. So far, this has been my experience also, even though it's been very limited due to the fact that I haven't used or even tried very many at all.


----------



## BftGibson

song 5 2019..Superficial..


----------



## Trident




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> song 5 2019..Superficial..


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


>



Nice job bro did you use a looper, or double track this ?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I want to try some small lead runs with my rhythms as well!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Lance Chambers

I like all the posts in this thread. 

I wish I was brave enough to try riffs. No one wants to hear me playing boring, three-chord rock cover songs.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Yes we do!


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I want to try some small lead runs with my rhythms as well!
> Cheers Mitch


Go for it Mitch , no looper multitrack.
3 tracks. I just started this yesterday it will likely evolve in to something all together different. The leads are a result of finger strength to some extent and noodling. Lol


----------



## Lance Chambers

ibmorjamn said:


> Yes we do!



I fixed my post.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Lance Chambers said:


> I like all the posts in this thread.
> 
> I wish I was brave enough to try riffs. No one wants to hear me playing boring, three-chord rock cover songs.


Yes we do appreciate all who have participated, and no one is going to give you any grief, just do as I do post it and try to come up with another one, hell I am bye no means a good guitarist, and I have a shit load in here.
Just push all doubts out the window and join in brother!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Go for it Mitch , no looper multitrack.
> 3 tracks. I just started this yesterday it will likely evolve in to something all together different. The leads are a result of finger strength to some extent and noodling. Lol


I have no means of multi tracking, will have to get a looper then learn how to use it properly, lol


----------



## mcblink

Lance Chambers said:


> I fixed my post.


Just do it. We won't bite.


....it took me 6 years to post myself here lol

So I get where you're coming from.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Just do it. We won't bite.
> 
> 
> ....it took me 6 years to post myself here lol
> 
> So I get where you're coming from.


We just try and bring the regular joe to the forefront, have some fun, which will lead to more creativity!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hell I was as nervous as shit on the first one, after that I just kept polluting the air waves, lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hey brother I still get a bit nervous every time I hit record on my phone, ha ha ha !!
Cheers


----------



## LRT#1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hey brother I still get a bit nervous every time I hit record on my phone, ha ha ha !!
> Cheers


The few I've put up didnt make me nervous to record. What I was nervous of was posting them after I played them back


----------



## ibmorjamn

It’s not the audio that spooks me it’s ... y..YouTube


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hell I was as nervous as shit on the first one, after that I just kept polluting the air waves, lol




^ lol


----------



## Lance Chambers

ibmorjamn said:


> It’s not the audio that spooks me it’s ... y..YouTube


I did have a few covers on YT. I started my page back in 2006. My account got deleted twice (most recently 2017) so I stopped.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

your guys stuff can't be much worse than what I've posted... ...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> your guys stuff can't be much worse than what I've posted... ...


Mine is


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Dogs of Doom said:


> your guys stuff can't be much worse than what I've posted... ...



Oh yeah...?

brb while I go search for my links, lol.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Dogs of Doom said:


> your guys stuff can't be much worse than what I've posted... ...


Well that is gracious of you to say but I know you have been in the rock seen years ago


----------



## ibmorjamn

BftGibson said:


> song 5 2019..Superficial..



wow very jefferson starship cool !


----------



## BftGibson

ibmorjamn said:


> wow very jefferson starship cool !


Thank you..not sure where this new musical direction is headed but sure enjoying !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Thank you..not sure where this new musical direction is headed but sure enjoying !


We all are enjoying it brother!
I need to get my ass back to the garage and whip something up!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> We all are enjoying it brother!
> I need to get my ass back to the garage and whip something up!
> Cheers Mitch


Whip it


----------



## mcblink

Whip it_ reaall gooooood_


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> Whip it_ reaall gooooood_


If a problem comes along You must whip it !


----------



## mcblink

ibmorjamn said:


> You must whip it !


Oh I will!!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Oh I will!!!


Ok now I need a hat !
Har Har


----------



## ibmorjamn

Comedy


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Comedy


Like no other, and I did sit for 5 minutes and kind of figured out the beginning to the song, but didn’t want to pollute the thread!
He He


----------



## JeffMcLeod

mcblink said:


> Whip it_ reaall gooooood_



You sure that's the lyrics you were thinking of? lol


----------



## mcblink

JeffMcLeod said:


> You sure that's the lyrics you were thinking of? lol




...busted

Lol

Awe yiss...a presence I haven't felt since.....

Sounds like a song a band like Korn would cover


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> The few I've put up didnt make me nervous to record. What I was nervous of was posting them after I played them back


I haven’t heard anything to have been skeptical of from your offerings, Hell this is one of my favorite threads on this forum!!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> It’s not the audio that spooks me it’s ... y..YouTube


How’s that, I used to read all the comments on people’s clips, and some of the clowns, that can talk a big talk don’t post anything, those Richards can go f..k them self’s my channel has all positive feedback on the comments, and I have made some additional friends, and I always check to see if anyone has made a comment!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> How’s that, I used to read all the comments on people’s clips, and some of the clowns, that can talk a big talk don’t post anything, those Richards can go f..k them self’s my channel has all positive feedback on the comments, and I have made some additional friends, and I always check to see if anyone has made a comment!
> Cheers Mitch


Yeah , there is a lot of that.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> How’s that, I used to read all the comments on people’s clips, and some of the clowns, that can talk a big talk don’t post anything, those Richards can go f..k them self’s my channel has all positive feedback on the comments, and I have made some additional friends, and I always check to see if anyone has made a comment!
> Cheers Mitch


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I want to try some small lead runs with my rhythms as well!
> Cheers Mitch



Uh oh...shred it Mitch, shred it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Uh oh...shred it Mitch, shred it.


Jeff my brother, you know I can’t shred!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Jeff my brother, you know I can’t shred!



...and yet you will, and then post it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> ...and yet you will, and then post it.


Thanks for your vote of confidence


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Lance Chambers

Slave New World by SEPULTURA
Don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Lance Chambers said:


> Slave New World by SEPULTURA
> Don't say I didn't warn you.



Nice, very heavy, what is the tuning ?
Fx you are using I hear flanger, delay, what amp ? 
Sorry for all the questions!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Lance Chambers

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> ..........tuning.........flanger, delay, what amp ?.........



Thanks Mitch!

The song is in "D" standard. I am playing through my GMX1200H half stack with only a touch of Chorus @ about noon.

Sorry it sounds bad on the web here (tempo sounds varied) but I assume that's from the poor recording with the iPhone and the YT upload encoding. I'll do a complete cover with the original song.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Lance Chambers said:


> Thanks Mitch!
> 
> The song is in "D" standard. I am playing through my GMX1200H half stack with only a touch of Chorus @ about noon.
> 
> Sorry it sounds bad on the web here (tempo sounds varied) but I assume that's from the poor recording with the iPhone and the YT upload encoding. I'll do a complete cover with the original song.


It does not sound bad at all , and every one of my clips is recorded with my iPhone as well, 
Chorus only, that’s amazing, going to have to give the mxr micro chorus another bit of a look!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## NewReligion

Here are a couple.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


>



I never saw this post by Mitch...

Mitch has always been decent.

This was as close to indecency as I've seen him get.

I'm proud.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> I never saw this post by Mitch...
> 
> Mitch has always been decent.
> 
> This was as close to indecency as I've seen him get.
> 
> I'm proud.


I humbly thank you my brother


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I humbly thank you my brother



Your brakes are good.

Mine? Not so much.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Your brakes are good.
> 
> Mine? Not so much.


If we spent 2 hours together in my garage, we could put out 2 albums!
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Your brakes are good.
> 
> Mine? Not so much.


Your breaks. 
Kick royal ass brother, I can not find anything that dulls the moment in any of your clips bro!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Your breaks.
> Kick royal ass brother, I can not find anything that dulls the moment in any of your clips bro!
> Cheers Mitch



I meant your ability to interact even when others are being pissy. Hence "brakes" in stopping yourself. I don't have brakes that work like that. Need new ones.

And hell yes we would have a blast jam'n some shit up!


----------



## LRT#1

NewReligion said:


> Here are a couple.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is an older tune of my buddy John and I, John is the other guitar player, the drummer is my son Jerry, and Mark is on bass and vocals!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Bownse

hippie!

[love the tobacco burst!]


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bownse said:


> hippie!
> 
> [love the tobacco burst!]


Thanks brother, I too am loving it!!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Derek S

Something more chill I'm working on (WIP clip)...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Derek S said:


> Something more chill I'm working on (WIP clip)...



Nice jam there Derek, very chill indeed!!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Derek S

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice jam there Derek, very chill indeed!!
> Cheers Mitch


Thanks Mitch! Just trying to keep up with you guys, this topic is 50 friggin pages deep now, wow!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Derek S said:


> Thanks Mitch! Just trying to keep up with you guys, this topic is 50 friggin pages deep now, wow!


Every post counts, and all of us whom have tried to keep the thread going, will continue to do so!
Thanks for sharing your wonderful work bro


----------



## LRT#1

Derek S said:


> Thanks Mitch! Just trying to keep up with you guys, this topic is 50 friggin pages deep now, wow!


Many have tryed and somehow this one has been successful. 
Think this was my second thread and am happy to see it's been on the front page since I posted it.

This is a thank you to everyone that has participated in this thread and any in the future you guys are FUCKING AWESOME


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Many have tryed and somehow this one has been successful.
> Think this was my second thread and am happy to see it's been on the front page since I posted it.
> 
> This is a thank you to everyone that has participated in this thread and any in the future you guys are FUCKING AWESOME




Very well received bro!
I will do some more as time constraints have been a bit of a 
struggle lately


----------



## Emtbreid

My man Mitchell said to swing by and share some riffs, so here I am. I’m no pro. Mistakes aplenty, but I’m getting better. Carry on!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Emtbreid said:


> My man Mitchell said to swing by and share some riffs, so here I am. I’m no pro. Mistakes aplenty, but I’m getting better. Carry on!



Hell yea bro, I will put up something for sure, need to keep up the thread


----------



## Emtbreid

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hell yea bro, I will put up something for sure, need to keep up the thread


Looking forward to it! You know? I think I’ve exhausted my “ideas” and bits of songs etc with the exception of one... I’ll have to make another video later on, or start coming up with something new.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Emtbreid said:


> Looking forward to it! You know? I think I’ve exhausted my “ideas” and bits of songs etc with the exception of one... I’ll have to make another video later on, or start coming up with something new.


I am in the same place bro, many of my last clips are something that is coming about, but it’s not there yet!!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Emtbreid

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am in the same place bro, many of my last clips are something that is coming about, but it’s not there yet!!
> Cheers Mitch


Well, I’m sure they’ll be more. Like I told you elsewhere, I’ve only been playing again since last October, and those videos/snippets of ideas are what I’ve come up with since.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Emtbreid said:


> Well, I’m sure they’ll be more. Like I told you elsewhere, I’ve only been playing again since last October, and those videos/snippets of ideas are what I’ve come up with since.


Excellent, and thanks for sharing them with us as well!
I had taken about 17 years off and have been at it for the last 11 years now, I have mistakes aplenty as well!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is my time machine!!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Salty Rose

Here's one of my older songs. I wrote the song and played guitar and bass on this. My friend Glen Sciurba played slide on it for me. I also took all the pictures in the video, during my summer vacation in 2004.


----------



## Derek S

netlocal said:


> Here's one of my older songs. I wrote the song and played guitar and bass on this. My friend Glen Sciurba played slide on it for me. I also took all the pictures in the video, during my summer vacation in 2004.


Sounds awesome! Great production and playing. Those harmony vocals are really tight. Sounds like the Dead a bit, love it. Great work man!


----------



## LRT#1

netlocal said:


> Here's one of my older songs. I wrote the song and played guitar and bass on this. My friend Glen Sciurba played slide on it for me. I also took all the pictures in the video, during my summer vacation in 2004.




Thanks for posting this
Clip. 

You have invested a lot of emotion into this song. My brother in law was just deployed a month ago and this was good timing to come up. 

Thanks to all that have and are serving my hats off to you


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> Here's one of my older songs. I wrote the song and played guitar and bass on this. My friend Glen Sciurba played slide on it for me. I also took all the pictures in the video, during my summer vacation in 2004.



Excellent post, song was very touching, thank you for sharing,your pictures and music, and your service!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Salty Rose

I got an even older one. It was recorded in the '90's. With a digital eight track VHS tape and then mixed down onto a DAT. Remember those DAT machines? I think I used a '59 LP Junior and '64 Princeton Reverb. The photos in the video are all from some of my wanderings.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> I got an even older one. It was recorded in the '90's. With a digital eight track VHS tape and then mixed down onto a DAT. Remember those DAT machines? I think I used a '59 LP Junior and '64 Princeton Reverb. The photos in the video are all from some of my wanderings.



Cool tune and photos!
Keep em coming brother! Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> I got an even older one. It was recorded in the '90's. With a digital eight track VHS tape and then mixed down onto a DAT. Remember those DAT machines? I think I used a '59 LP Junior and '64 Princeton Reverb. The photos in the video are all from some of my wanderings.



.


----------



## Salty Rose

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Cool tune and photos!
> Keep em coming brother! Cheers


Thank you for listening and I'm glad you enjoy the music! I've been enjoying your riffing and some of the others I've heard on here. 

I have a few more old type of things I can put up. I also just finished an album that's being released 9-15-19. I did my new album with Marshall Amps, an Origin 50 and a JTM45, and I played most of the bass thru the ORI50H as well as the guitar. I'm looking forward to putting some of my new songs on the Show Me Your Riffs thread.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> Thank you for listening and I'm glad you enjoy the music! I've been enjoying your riffing and some of the others I've heard on here.
> 
> I have a few more old type of things I can put up. I also just finished an album that's being released 9-15-19. I did my new album with Marshall Amps, an Origin 50 and a JTM45, and I played most of the bass thru the ORI50H as well as the guitar. I'm looking forward to putting some of my new songs on the Show Me Your Riffs thread.


That would be awesome bro!
Looking forward to hearing some more of your work!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Salty Rose

Here's one... Best I can recollect, I used a Marshall 2061x and two Les Paul's, on this recording. That amp sounded glorious all cranked up. But I blew it up three times  so I've since gotten rid of it. Also of note on this recording I detuned (or raised, can't remember) one of the strings. At the end of the clip, during the credits, is the audio-sketch I gave to the singer to write the lyrics to.

This project survived long enough to get one song recorded.

In 2013 I was going thru chemo for six months and I was entertaining myself making videos of songs I had previously recorded. This was one of them.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> Here's one... Best I can recollect, I used a Marshall 2061x and two Les Paul's, on this recording. That amp sounded glorious all cranked up. But I blew it up three times  so I've since gotten rid of it. Also of note on this recording I detuned (or raised, can't remember) one of the strings. At the end of the clip during the credits, the audio is the sketch I gave to the singer, to write the lyrics to.
> 
> This project survived long enough to get one song recorded.
> 
> In 2013 I was going thru chemo for six months and I was entertaining myself making videos of songs I had previously recorded. This was one of them.



Dude you have some talent brother, cool video, and a catchy tune as well!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Emtbreid




----------



## LRT#1

So this is a couple of riffs that @mcblink and I have come up with and I put them together in this recording. Since these riffs they have evolved but I figured it was worth it to share. 

This was done on an MG30 because my half stack was elsewhere. No pedals just strait in. Dont mind my kids in the background.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

LRT#1 said:


> So this is a couple of riffs that @mcblink and I have come up with and I put them together in this recording. Since these riffs they have evolved but I figured it was worth it to share.
> 
> This was done on an MG30 because my half stack was elsewhere. No pedals just strait in. Dont mind my kids in the background.





lol @ the kids in the background.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## LRT#1

JeffMcLeod said:


> lol @ the kids in the background.


I didnt notice it at first till I played it back
Not bad for there first vocals lol


----------



## Salty Rose

I recorded this in May '19 using my ORI50H, JCM410B, and SG Special. One track on 50 watts the doubled track on 5 watts. I played the bass thru the Origin as well. No pedals.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Latest , might not be the greatest. Lol Te middle section is messed up.


----------



## Salty Rose

I was at the artist loft of a friend in downtown L.A. His loft is a crazy mess of all kinds of artwork. He's also a musician so he has a DAW and some mic's etc... for recording.

I remember he just picked up a JMP 2203 and I wanted to road test it...​
He programed a drum beat and handed me an acoustic guitar and said, "play something". Then he handed me an electric, then another, then a bass, while this was going on I scribbled down some words, sang 'em, and then we tracked some harmonies. The whole thing was spontaneous and we did it in little more than an hour. It's rough sounding. But I like it, I think we captured a moment.

I had the recording on a disc and was listening to it in my truck, driving to my girlfriends house, as the sun was going down. I decided to film the video as I was driving along, seemed fitting. So the little video was made the same way, spontaneously.


----------



## Bownse

netlocal said:


> I recorded this in May '19 using my ORI50H, JCM410B, and SG Special. One track on 50 watts the doubled track on 5 watts. I played the bass thru the Origin as well. No pedals.
> 
> View attachment 61611
> View attachment 61612
> 
> View attachment 61613




What are you using for mics?


----------



## CincyPaul

Big riffin' this morning with some fuzz, a strat, and a Marshall DSL40x


----------



## Salty Rose

Bownse said:


> What are you using for mics?


Disclaimer- For the actual recording process I had an engineer. I try my best to stay out of the way during recording and especially during mixing. So I can’t give you specifics, but here’s what I observed...

In the top photo- The amp is in a vocal booth with a Beta 57 and a Sennheiser for close mics, door to main room open with a Neumann microphone out in the main room. I doubled the guitar start to finish. So there’s like six tracks on the DAW. I didn’t use any pedals but I know the engineer applied compression and ‘verb plug ins. Same exact set up for the bass track.
Thank you for asking

This is the studio-
https://www.perksplacewestpro.com/


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> I recorded this in May '19 using my ORI50H, JCM410B, and SG Special. One track on 50 watts the doubled track on 5 watts. I played the bass thru the Origin as well. No pedals.
> 
> View attachment 61611
> View attachment 61612
> 
> View attachment 61613



Cool tune bro, that bass sounds great through the origin, are you also doing the vocals??
Like the rasp in the vocal work, fits the song perfectly !
Thanks for sharing some more of your work!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Latest , might not be the greatest. Lol Te middle section is messed up.



You have a great beginning, to a powerful tune right there bro, at the 115 mark you started tying it all together, thanks for sharing it brother!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

CincyPaul said:


> Big riffin' this morning with some fuzz, a strat, and a Marshall DSL40x



Cool piece, all you have to do now is put some lyrics and lengthen it.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> Disclaimer- For the actual recording process I had an engineer. I try my best to stay out of the way during recording and especially during mixing. So I can’t give you specifics, but here’s what I observed...
> 
> In the top photo- The amp is in a vocal booth with a Beta 57 and a Sennheiser for close mics, door to main room open with a Neumann microphone out in the main room. I doubled the guitar start to finish. So there’s like six tracks on the DAW. I didn’t use any pedals but I know the engineer applied compression and ‘verb plug ins. Same exact set up for the bass track.
> Thank you for asking
> 
> This is the studio-
> https://www.perksplacewestpro.com/


You my brother are cleaning house with your work!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Salty Rose

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Cool tune bro, that bass sounds great through the origin, are you also doing the vocals??
> Like the rasp in the vocal work, fits the song perfectly !
> Thanks for sharing some more of your work!
> Cheers Mitch


Yessir that’s me doin’ my best to carry a tune.

That rasp is the result of lack of training, and incessantly gigging dive bars, screaming to be heard over the din. Anymore for live work I prefer to play in a band with a singer

Thank you for listening and commenting!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> Yessir that’s me doin’ my best to carry a tune.
> 
> That rasp is the result of lack of training, and incessantly gigging dive bars, screaming to be heard over the din. Anymore for live work I prefer to play in a band with a singer
> 
> Thank you for listening and commenting!


I like that rasp brother


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> You have a great beginning, to a powerful tune right there bro, at the 115 mark you started tying it all together, thanks for sharing it brother!
> Cheers Mitch


Thanks Mitch! I will try to finish . The third rhythm at the end was the first riff I started with. Once I put 2 bass tracks it changed everything . I have to tighten it up.


----------



## LRT#1

So this is a jam that @mcblink, rex and I did about a week ago so it is a little rough. It is pretty long but hay it's a jam that we recorded on mcblinks phone. In this one I'm not the one that sounds like a dieing gorilla. I will only be leaving this up for a short period.

I really like the first 6 minutes or so and the couple solos that mcblink did one at about 11 minutes the other about 12 minutes. This was a jam with rex on base me on rhythm mcblink lead to a generic drum track.

What do you guys like or dislike about it?
And yes it is to long

Edited


----------



## mcblink

Ah, what the hell....I'll give that one a like

Lol


----------



## Salty Rose

LRT#1 said:


> So this is a jam that @mcblink, rex and I did about a week ago so it is a little rough. It is pretty long but hay it's a jam that we recorded on mcblinks phone. In this one I'm not the one that sounds like a dieing gorilla. I will only be leaving this up for a short period.
> 
> I really like the first 6 minutes or so and the couple solos that mcblink did one at about 11 minutes the other about 12 minutes. This was a jam with rex on base me on rythm mcblink lead to a generic drum track.
> 
> What do you guys like or dislike about it?
> And yes it is to long



Dig the title, nice guitar interplay too. It’s not everyday you find two guitar players meshing like that. I like the bass too, has a good snarl to it. 

...used to have a thermos like that. Was staring at it the whole time reliving my sordid construction worker past


----------



## JeffMcLeod

LRT#1 said:


> So this is a jam that @mcblink, rex and I did about a week ago so it is a little rough. It is pretty long but hay it's a jam that we recorded on mcblinks phone. In this one I'm not the one that sounds like a dieing gorilla. I will only be leaving this up for a short period.
> 
> I really like the first 6 minutes or so and the couple solos that mcblink did one at about 11 minutes the other about 12 minutes. This was a jam with rex on base me on rythm mcblink lead to a generic drum track.
> 
> What do you guys like or dislike about it?
> And yes it is to long


----------



## LRT#1

netlocal said:


> Dig the title, nice guitar interplay too. It’s not everyday you find two guitar players meshing like that. I like the bass too, has a good snarl to it.
> 
> ...used to have a thermos like that. Was staring at it the whole time reliving my sordid construction worker past


Thanks for the complements
I'm sure @rex and @mcblink would say thanks also. I sent blinky a clip of the rhythm the day before. So he came by the next day. We jammed it for a couple hours making small changes. Then rex stopped by and came up with what I think was a great base line for this riff


----------



## ibmorjamn

LRT#1 said:


> So this is a jam that @mcblink, rex and I did about a week ago so it is a little rough. It is pretty long but hay it's a jam that we recorded on mcblinks phone. In this one I'm not the one that sounds like a dieing gorilla. I will only be leaving this up for a short period.
> 
> I really like the first 6 minutes or so and the couple solos that mcblink did one at about 11 minutes the other about 12 minutes. This was a jam with rex on base me on rythm mcblink lead to a generic drum track.
> 
> What do you guys like or dislike about it?
> And yes it is to long



I really like it but damn , I just got to 3 min. I will try to finish listening soon. FKN heavy shit ! Glad you didn't let blink go topless to offend the locals !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> So this is a jam that @mcblink, rex and I did about a week ago so it is a little rough. It is pretty long but hay it's a jam that we recorded on mcblinks phone. In this one I'm not the one that sounds like a dieing gorilla. I will only be leaving this up for a short period.
> 
> I really like the first 6 minutes or so and the couple solos that mcblink did one at about 11 minutes the other about 12 minutes. This was a jam with rex on base me on rythm mcblink lead to a generic drum track.
> 
> What do you guys like or dislike about it?
> And yes it is to long



I still like that heavy ass drive this 
jam has, you need to leave it up though!
That blink on the massive pinch harmonics yes?
You guys have a great collaboration going on an as Netlocal says it is a blessing to be able to have 2 guitars slam so in unison together!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## mcblink

Oh, Blinky was topless alright!...ain't really any locals around to offend though. Rest assured that if there had been, I would have tried my damndest.


----------



## mcblink

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I still like that heavy ass drive this
> jam has, you need to leave it up though!
> That blink on the massive pinch harmonics yes?
> You guys have a great collaboration going on an as Netlocal says it is a blessing to be able to have 2 guitars slam so in unison together!
> Cheers Mitch


Most of the pinch harmonics are me, yes lol

Is it _too_ Zakk?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Most of the pinch harmonics are me, yes lol


Nice job bro, and kudos for proper placement


----------



## mcblink

netlocal said:


> Dig the title, nice guitar interplay too. It’s not everyday you find two guitar players meshing like that. I like the bass too, has a good snarl to it.
> 
> ...used to have a thermos like that. Was staring at it the whole time reliving my sordid construction worker past


Wait....so you made it through the entire video?!

I barely made it through the entire jam. I had to pee (again)


----------



## LRT#1

mcblink said:


> Wait....so you made it through the entire video?!
> 
> I barely made it through the entire jam. I had to pee (again)


Then you didnt know what to play


----------



## LRT#1

Them pinch harmonics tend to trip me up I get them occasionally but when I really want them well guess I try to hard


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Them pinch harmonics tend to trip me up I get them occasionally but when I really want them well guess I try to hard


About 5 years ago I pot a 16 penny nail through the top of my right index finger, it had issues for a bit and some times I had to straighten it out with my left hand
it has a funky twist to it now, and pinch harmonics just come off like nothing, I don’t recommend this mod to anyone, but I seem to be able to do them at will, lol


----------



## mcblink

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice job bro, and kudos for proper placement


Thank you kindly sir


----------



## mcblink

LRT#1 said:


> Then you didnt know what to play


I didn't know, but my hands were doing something anyway hah!


----------



## LRT#1

Do wish the dummer had been there. My poor little PA was working it's ass off. Good portion of the time couldn't hear but one thump if that.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I still haven't changed my strings yet. I dug out one of my 1912 cab's (not sure which one, either the V30 or H30)

I threw up a couple mic's & put one on the floor a few ft away...

just that little harmony piece from that thing I'm working on:

https://vocaroo.com/i/s1hpu1Z2FZMP

I hooked up my JMD:1. 

So, it's Hamer Sunburst >> JMD:1 >> 1912

3 mic's 

all Sennheiser:

421 just off center of voice coil
MK4 by edge of speaker
Mk4 on the floor about 4ft away. The cab is on top of my AVT112 cab

the stereo effect is made by blending the 2 MK4 mic's w/ a M/S decoder...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> About 5 years ago I pot a 16 penny nail through the top of my right index finger, it had issues for a bit and some times I had to straighten it out with my left hand
> it has a funky twist to it now, and pinch harmonics just come off like nothing, I don’t recommend this mod to anyone, but I seem to be able to do them at will, lol


I pretty much get them at will, if the guitar has decent strings, the amp has ample harmonics it's self...


----------



## LRT#1

Dogs of Doom said:


> I still haven't changed my strings yet. I dug out one of my 1912 cab's (not sure which one, either the V30 or H30)
> 
> I threw up a couple mic's & put one on the floor a few ft away...
> 
> just that little harmony piece from that thing I'm working on:
> 
> https://vocaroo.com/i/s1hpu1Z2FZMP
> 
> I hooked up my JMD:1.
> 
> So, it's Hamer Sunburst >> JMD:1 >> 1912
> 
> 3 mic's
> 
> all Sennheiser:
> 
> 421 just off center of voice coil
> MK4 by edge of speaker
> Mk4 on the floor about 4ft away. The cab is on top of my AVT112 cab
> 
> the stereo effect is made by blending the 2 MK4 mic's w/ a M/S decoder...


That's coming together just in time for Halloween


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I should have did a little something, but, I just stuffed that 1912 w/ some polyfill. It sounds a lot tighter & bigger bass. It has the V30 in it, from a Bugera cab...

After I change my strings, I'll have to do a demo, recording w/ & w/o the polyfill, trying to get the mic's pretty exact...


----------



## Salty Rose

mcblink said:


> Wait....so you made it through the entire video?!
> 
> I barely made it through the entire jam. I had to pee (again)


Yes, all the way to the dying gorilla at the end.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Dogs of Doom said:


> I pretty much get them at will, if the guitar has decent strings, the amp has ample harmonics it's self...


I was going to add, a couple things are to choke up on the pick. Also, palm muting can achieve some sort of the same effect.

I've seen others do it, but Jake E Lee used to wear his baggy long sleeves & let them rest on the string, while picking to get some cool harmonic tones.

One thing is, there are a lot of different harmonic spots throughout the scale. Think of the 5th, 7th , 12th, 17th, 19th, 24th frets.

There's more harmonic spots over by the pickups, that coincide w/ the same positions on the fretboard.

Do a hammer on trill, on open E string, hammering & pulling off the 3rd fret G note. Then, do a palm mute, softly on the strings & slide your right (pick) hand towards the fretboard, while doing the trill.

Do it slow & find the spots that seem to have greater harmonics. Now, do your pinch harmonics. Try those spots, where the mute slide seemed to stand out. Then, wile picking, try moving up/down & listen to how the pinch harmonics change, depending on where you pick. Once again, you'll find some that are more harmonically charged.

Another thing I do sometimes is when bending a string, I'll hold the pinched pick next to the string & bend the string past the pick & it seems to get a nice harmonic...

Anyway, stuff to try...


----------



## mcblink

Here's something a little different that I did with my grandpa's Dobro


----------



## Neil Skene

We've gone all acoustic.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Neil Skene said:


> We've gone all acoustic.




Nice. 

12 string?


----------



## Neil Skene

JeffMcLeod said:


> Nice.
> 
> 12 string?


Nah, Its just the one in the photo with reverb to sound like I'm somewhere posh instead of my junky room.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Neil Skene said:


> Nah, Its just the one in the photo with reverb to sound like I'm somewhere posh instead of my junky room.



What photo?


----------



## Neil Skene

JeffMcLeod said:


> What photo?


Pardon Me.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something that needs to be refined, and played a bit more fluidly


----------



## aryasridhar

Wrote this sometime back...backing track credit to someone out there on the internet!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

aryasridhar said:


> Wrote this sometime back...backing track credit to someone out there on the internet!!



Very cool piece, thanks for sharing your work brother!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## plexipaul

Some Origin cleans for a change


----------



## LRT#1

plexipaul said:


> Some Origin cleans for a change



Nice job on the finger picking.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

plexipaul said:


> Some Origin cleans for a change



Dude that is is a very complex arrangement, and the smoke effects, puts it over the top.
I do wish I had those skills.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Neil Skene

plexipaul said:


> Some Origin cleans for a change



Nice one.
I remember long ago jamming with my mates, every time you looked down at the ash tray everyones smokes were just a long lump of ash


----------



## JeffMcLeod

plexipaul said:


> Some Origin cleans for a change




Beautiful man!! Love it.

I realize you were showcasing the Origin cleans, but your playing transcends whatever amp you play through.

Very nice man, very nice!!


----------



## ibmorjamn

Captain Un-Fantastic strikes again :


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Captain Un-Fantastic strikes again :



Sounds a bit loose , like 2 different songs going on at once, tie it together and you will have a winner!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Yeah it is , the main part was a bit simple but the hammer ones were hard to get in time.
More work it is.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Yeah it is , the main part was a bit simple but the hammer ones were hard to get in time.
> More work it is.


I know you can do it bro, the last one you posted on the Utube, shows it !!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Thanks Mitch , truth is I post it here and on SoundCloud so I can easily listen to it Bluetooth in my truck . I don’t like headphones but they are necessary.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Thanks Mitch , truth is I post it here and on SoundCloud so I can easily listen to it Bluetooth in my truck . I don’t like headphones but they are necessary.


I am about to grab a set of headphones to use with the vox tone lab, that was my old method of putting stuff together in the past, and I hate headphones also!!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Well it’s supposed to be a wreck , split track . Same as twisted metal Lol


----------



## plexipaul

Boss SY-1 organ 7 incorporated


----------



## KraftyBob

plexipaul said:


> Some Origin cleans for a change



I think your guitar is on fire! Seriously though - some really nice playing in both videos!


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sounds a bit loose , like 2 different songs going on at once, tie it together and you will have a winner!
> Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


>



Love that guitar tone !
What amp are using on that ?? Cheers


----------



## ibmorjamn

Beats me , lol. I hate to say what it is. Seymour Duncan custom not custom shop.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

plexipaul said:


> Boss SY-1 organ 7 incorporated



Excellent job and great piece of work, thanks for sharing it here for all of us to hear!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Love that guitar tone !
> What amp are using on that ?? Cheers


Line 6 Pod 2 directly in to a Roland quad-capture work station.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Line 6 Pod 2 directly in to a Roland quad-capture work station.


Damm bro, that shit kicks !
Cheers


----------



## solarburn

plexipaul said:


> Some Origin cleans for a change




real good listen. Thanks for the play.


----------



## zachman




----------



## plexipaul

zachman said:


>




Definitely KERRANG! Brought me back to the 80s. Thx man!


----------



## zachman

All in fun and sharing the discoveries


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Damm bro, that shit kicks !
> Cheers


Thanks Mitch , I love it for practice and recording . I have a project in the garage/studio where I am building a mini wall with all my speakers and and bass cab to isolate and store them .


----------



## ibmorjamn

plexipaul said:


> Boss SY-1 organ 7 incorporated



I really like the part around 2:46 !


----------



## ibmorjamn

ibmorjamn said:


> Thanks Mitch , I love it for practice and recording . I have a project in the garage/studio where I am building a mini wall with all my speakers and and bass cab to isolate and store them .



I think I am done with this , included a bass line. I don't have much time so I work on these in the morning for between 15 - 30 min.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> I think I am done with this , included a bass line. I don't have much time so I work on these in the morning for between 15 - 30 min.



Cool riffs, I liked that chord descend near the 2 minute mark


----------



## solarburn

zachman said:


>




Yeah...Kerrang! Loved it!


----------



## Derek S

I had a request on another board for a raw SLO clip with some specific settings, sounds like the guy has a chance to buy one but can't play it beforehand and wanted to hear if an SLO can get rounder tones and not so cutting. I did the best I could with that lol (it's still cutting and angry, just the voice of the amp). Anyway, it was a nice excuse to noodle and I rarely make clips like this so it was fun (not a good clip wanker or gear reviewer, etc, I usually just track full tunes for grins) to make a proper mic'd and solo'd out tone clip for a change.


----------



## ibmorjamn

ibmorjamn said:


> I think I am done with this , included a bass line. I don't have much time so I work on these in the morning for between 15 - 30 min.



Ok , I was wrong I am not done . Kind of rearranged it. :

Opps , wrong mix


----------



## solarburn

Derek S said:


> I had a request on another board for a raw SLO clip with some specific settings, sounds like the guy has a chance to buy one but can't play it beforehand and wanted to hear if an SLO can get rounder tones and not so cutting. I did the best I could with that lol (it's still cutting and angry, just the voice of the amp). Anyway, it was a nice excuse to noodle and I rarely make clips like this so it was fun (not a good clip wanker or gear reviewer, etc, I usually just track full tunes for grins) to make a proper mic'd and solo'd out tone clip for a change.




Loved this clip! Someone got his gun off. My kinda romp bud.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Derek S said:


> I had a request on another board for a raw SLO clip with some specific settings, sounds like the guy has a chance to buy one but can't play it beforehand and wanted to hear if an SLO can get rounder tones and not so cutting. I did the best I could with that lol (it's still cutting and angry, just the voice of the amp). Anyway, it was a nice excuse to noodle and I rarely make clips like this so it was fun (not a good clip wanker or gear reviewer, etc, I usually just track full tunes for grins) to make a proper mic'd and solo'd out tone clip for a change.



Love the riffage at the end of the clip !!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Derek S

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Loved this clip! Someone got his gun off. My kinda romp bud.





Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Love the riffage at the end of the clip !!
> Cheers Mitch


Thanks gents!! Just having some fun lol, great thing about short mindless noodles, they're perfectly fine making no sense musically, just total free time, freedom.


----------



## zachman

Derek S said:


> Thanks gents!! Just having some fun lol, great thing about short mindless noodles, they're perfectly fine making no sense musically, just total free time, freedom.



Nice playing, and attitude in the vibrato. Hats off. Reminds me of a mix of Vai and Lynch


----------



## Derek S

zachman said:


> Nice playing, and attitude in the vibrato. Hats off. Reminds me of a mix of Vai and Lynch


Thanks brother, makes me happy, love both those guys playing, I'm taking that all day haha, cool of you to say!


----------



## mcblink

Not anywhere in the ballpark of Derek or zachman at all!!!
Here's myself and LRT's latest jam.
We've been trying to shove 16m of material into 5....here's our attempt, but we've added a "bridge" out of a couple of chord shapes LRT has been messin with for a while....anyway...no dying gorilla in this one


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Derek S said:


> I had a request on another board for a raw SLO clip with some specific settings, sounds like the guy has a chance to buy one but can't play it beforehand and wanted to hear if an SLO can get rounder tones and not so cutting. I did the best I could with that lol (it's still cutting and angry, just the voice of the amp). Anyway, it was a nice excuse to noodle and I rarely make clips like this so it was fun (not a good clip wanker or gear reviewer, etc, I usually just track full tunes for grins) to make a proper mic'd and solo'd out tone clip for a change.





You totally did him a disservice if he now thinks that buying the same amp that you have is gonna make him sound like you.


----------



## solarburn

mcblink said:


> Not anywhere in the ballpark of Derek at all!!!
> Here's myself and LRT's latest jam.
> We've been trying to shove 16m of material into 5....here's our attempt, but we've added a "bridge" out of a couple of chord shapes LRT has been messin with for a while....anyway...


----------



## zachman

JeffMcLeod said:


> You totally did him a disservice if he now thinks that buying the same amp that you have is gonna make him sound like you.



'Sound like'? IF someone lacks the capacity to discern the difference between style, technique, talent and proficiency vs tone(s)-- that's on them to realize those relevant distinctions.


----------



## Derek S

mcblink said:


> Not anywhere in the ballpark of Derek at all!!!
> Here's myself and LRT's latest jam.
> We've been trying to shove 16m of material into 5....here's our attempt, but we've added a "bridge" out of a couple of chord shapes LRT has been messin with for a while....anyway...


Dude, thanks but your track kills!!! Tightly played and nice tones - listening while at work and it has me energized, the solo starting @ 4:00 is nasty!



JeffMcLeod said:


> You totally did him a disservice if he now thinks that buying the same amp that you have is gonna make him sound like you.


Thanks JM! I don't think he was as impressed as you were lol, he's had a change of heart and seems to be leaning towards another amp now, heh, so much for that but hopefully it will still be helpful to any other potential SLO fans (his request was to hear it with the presence totally off/zero and with gain at half).


----------



## mcblink

Derek S said:


> Dude, thanks but your track kills!!! Tightly played and nice tones - listening while at work and it has me energized, the solo starting @ 4:00 is nasty!
> 
> Thanks JM! I don't think he was as impressed as you were lol, he's had a change of heart and seems to be leaning towards another amp now, heh, so much for that but hopefully it will still be helpful to any other potential SLO fans (his request was to hear it with the presence totally off/zero and with gain at half).


Thanks man! Glad you dig!


----------



## LRT#1

Derek S said:


> Dude, thanks but your track kills!!! Tightly played and nice tones - listening while at work and it has me energized, the solo starting @ 4:00 is nasty!


Derek S 
I'm glad you like it. Your opinion really means something to me anyhow. There is several things in this track that I need to tighten up on. Also need to think a little more in the moment and not thinking so far ahead.
Thanks again


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Not anywhere in the ballpark of Derek or zachman at all!!!
> Here's myself and LRT's latest jam.
> We've been trying to shove 16m of material into 5....here's our attempt, but we've added a "bridge" out of a couple of chord shapes LRT has been messin with for a while....anyway...no dying gorilla in this one



It’s coming together really strong 
solid and vengeful riffs


----------



## mcblink

Derek S said:


> Dude, thanks but your track kills!!! Tightly played and nice tones - listening while at work and it has me energized, the solo starting @ 4:00 is nasty!



Originally I had some other ideas for the solo, but here we had just run through our arrangement a couple times to see if we liked it, or if we needed to add anything or leave anything out. My brain being focused on that, I didn't quite execute the solo how I eventually want it, and my hands just reverted to some box pattern stuff...it's mostly just for future reference...

But I can work on that later, now that we've solidified the arrangement. Maybe one day we'll get around to recording it for real.


----------



## solarburn

Derek S said:


> Dude, thanks but your track kills!!! Tightly played and nice tones - listening while at work and it has me energized, the solo starting @ 4:00 is nasty!
> 
> Thanks JM! I don't think he was as impressed as you were lol, he's had a change of heart and seems to be leaning towards another amp now, heh, so much for that but hopefully it will still be helpful to any other potential SLO fans (his request was to hear it with the presence totally off/zero and with gain at half).



Zach knows what he likes. We all get to test that out. The experienced ear matters. It decides one way or the other.

I sure enjoyed the romp no matter how it was EQ'd. Made me proud of my Marshall bruther...which I've been listening to for a few years now. Real good.

My ears don't get excited over the SLO. It's short on the high mids I prefer and big rounded notes. A bit under whelming. But daem I loved Derek's playing which tone and feel was out of his pleasure zone(IMO). Hey gratifying for me. He got naughtee for shitz sakes. I was proud.


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> Not anywhere in the ballpark of Derek or zachman at all!!!
> Here's myself and LRT's latest jam.
> We've been trying to shove 16m of material into 5....here's our attempt, but we've added a "bridge" out of a couple of chord shapes LRT has been messin with for a while....anyway...no dying gorilla in this one



Good work !


----------



## Derek S

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Zach knows what he likes. We all get to test that out. The experienced ear matters. It decides one way or the other.
> 
> I sure enjoyed the romp no matter how it was EQ'd. Made me proud of my Marshall bruther...which I've been listening to for a few years now. Real good.
> 
> My ears don't get excited over the SLO. It's short on the high mids I prefer and big rounded notes. A bit under whelming. But daem I loved Derek's playing which tone and feel was out of his pleasure zone(IMO). Hey gratifying for me. He got naughtee for shitz sakes. I was proud.


Thanks again, solarburn! Totally agree about the SLO, that was not a tone I'd ever dial up on my own, it felt like I was trying to push the amp against its DNA, not what its signature sound is...in fact I posted some of my normal vids of how I've used the SLO in tunes and those seemed to go over much better.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Something I just played around with today


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Something I just played around with today



Cool and very different from most of your other clips bro!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## mcblink

ibmorjamn said:


> Something I just played around with today



I listened to that after a couple tokes and it was quite atmospheric.


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> I listened to that after a couple tokes and it was quite atmospheric.


Cool , thanks all!


----------



## Keefoman

Not a riff, but an instrumental I recorded a few years ago. No actual Marshall here, but all the guitar sounds are tweaked Marshall-based Guitar Rig presets.


----------



## bad565ss

Some Zeppelin from last Friday night's gig.
Grainy phone video.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10215674076188248&id=1332403395


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

bad565ss said:


> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10215674076188248&id=1332403395
> Some Zeppelin from last Friday night's gig.
> Grainy phone video warning.


I can’t get the Facebook link


----------



## bad565ss

Works good for me. Sorry.


Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I can’t get the Facebook link


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Yeah, the link is broken for me too.


----------



## bad565ss

JeffMcLeod said:


> Yeah, the link is broken for me too.


I guess I'll just delete and try another way.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Here's what I was getting. I wasn't signed in FB when I took this screenshot, but I did earlier, and still got the same thing. Maybe you had it set to Friends only, or something like that?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

bad565ss said:


> I guess I'll just delete and try another way.


I don’t have a Facebook account, and I got something similar to what Jeff got!


----------



## bad565ss

Sorry guys. It was a Facebook Live video.
I can't do much with it. How about we all delete these posts to clean up the thread?
Can a mod help me out here?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This my attempt at blues.
Mistakes and all.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Neil Skene

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This my attempt at blues.
> Mistakes and all.
> Cheers Mitch



Your elbow needs a cigarette.


----------



## Neil Skene

Made this up to lead into a song I can't play properly yet  I think this is one of the hardest finger picked rhythm parts I have ever tried to play 7/4 timing as well.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Neil Skene said:


> Made this up to lead into a song I can't play properly yet  I think this is one of the hardest finger picked rhythm parts I have ever tried to play 7/4 timing as well.



Nicely laid out and executed.
Sounds very familiar, just can’t put my finger on it !!


----------



## mcblink

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nicely laid out and executed.
> Sounds very familiar, just can’t put my finger on it !!


Tom Petty maybe?


----------



## J Saw

Neil Skene said:


> Made this up to lead into a song I can't play properly yet  I think this is one of the hardest finger picked rhythm parts I have ever tried to play 7/4 timing as well.



Nice job on a difficult song imo.
Pretty sure it's Peter "solsbury steak" Gabriel .


----------



## Matt_Krush

This is one of our mellower rock songs.

The other guitar player had a couple riffs, the lyrics and an intro.
I showed him how to construct it into a song, it's his very first experience trying to write as a guitar player.
We're still working on the final mix..

California (Radio Version)


----------



## ibmorjamn

Neil Skene said:


> Made this up to lead into a song I can't play properly yet  I think this is one of the hardest finger picked rhythm parts I have ever tried to play 7/4 timing as well.



Damn , great tone and playing. I am envious Neil !


----------



## Neil Skene

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nicely laid out and executed.
> Sounds very familiar, just can’t put my finger on it !!





mcblink said:


> Tom Petty maybe?





J Saw said:


> Nice job on a difficult song imo.
> Pretty sure it's Peter "solsbury steak" Gabriel .


Thanks everyone The song is Solsbury Hill - Peter Gabriel and starts with the acoustic part.
Took me ages to get my fingers around the timing, now I have to try to fret the strings properly and speed up a little.


----------



## Neil Skene

Matt_Krush said:


> This is one of our mellower rock songs.
> 
> The other guitar player had a couple riffs, the lyrics and an intro.
> I showed him how to construct it into a song, it's his very first experience trying to write as a guitar player.
> We're still working on the final mix..
> 
> California (Radio Version)


Cool. Has a Green Day type of feel to it.


----------



## Neil Skene

ibmorjamn said:


> Damn , great tone and playing. I am envious Neil !


Thanks! I used an attenuator on the JCM2000 to get the valves cooking.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Neil Skene said:


> Thanks! I used an attenuator on the JCM2000 to get the valves cooking.


That is by far the best tone I have ever heard from a DSL . Have you spent a lot of time setting up the amp ? Tubes/ bias . Just wondering , if attenuation is all you did to the amp damn !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Matt_Krush said:


> This is one of our mellower rock songs.
> 
> The other guitar player had a couple riffs, the lyrics and an intro.
> I showed him how to construct it into a song, it's his very first experience trying to write as a guitar player.
> We're still working on the final mix..
> 
> California (Radio Version)


That was damm good brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Matt you said that was a mellower tune!
You now need to bring a heavier one. Sorry brother but I took the words off your post, and would love to hear more.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Neil Skene

ibmorjamn said:


> That is by far the best tone I have ever heard from a DSL . Have you spent a lot of time setting up the amp ? Tubes/ bias . Just wondering , if attenuation is all you did to the amp damn !



Thanks for your comments
I put the Mercury Magnetics OT, PT, and choke in it years ago but that didn't really change the sound, Just made it punch like Mike Tyson.
Apart from that it is just the way I bought it in 2004.
Valves are new production Mullard El34 Biased a little lower than the spec but not by much, it has an Ei in V1 and Brimars in V2,3,4
and it was on Green Crunch set like this.


----------



## Matt_Krush

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Matt you said that was a mellower tune!
> You now need to bring a heavier one. Sorry brother but I took the words off your post, and would love to hear more.
> Cheers Mitch



I fully intend to.
I have to finish vocals on the 2 we have the drums & guitars down...
The song 'Sin Eater'...I have to find a way to make the 'es' sounds not so harsh in all the words that 'es' in them. After hearing the first attempt...I was yeah...need to find a way to tame that (and damn..find words with less letter 's' in them...lol).
Maybe in a week or so, It'll be ready.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is a different approach to something I have already posted.
All I did was use a different amp, and turn the volume on the neck pup down.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Neil Skene

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is a different approach to something I have already posted.
> All I did was use a different amp, and turn the volume on the neck pup down.
> Cheers Mitch



Less gain this time. What amp was it.
Sometimes I don't know if the bike is the right way up and you are hanging from the roof like a bat with the camera upside down


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Neil Skene said:


> Less gain this time. What amp was it.
> Sometimes I don't know if the bike is the right way up and you are hanging from the roof like a bat with the camera upside down


It’s the origin 50 H and the lead100 mosfet, the only thing I changed was the volume pot on the guitar.
Cheers Mitch
PS I have the SD1 on also, and the boost on the amp.


----------



## Bownse

Got chance to play a gig in far NW NV last week. First time playing in front of an audience in nearly 40 years. Stepped in and got to go back to my roots by playing bass. We all knew the set list. Everyone else tapped for the gig (of friends) were in working bands so I knew I'd be outclassed from the beginning. Only the keyboard and drummer had played together before that night. In the end I held up my end and had a blast. Everyone enjoyed it enough that this first-effort is being talked about as being a regular part of the event going forward.

The night's topper was that when everyone else left for the night, the band hung back for about an hour or more and jammed with some different improvs. The woman that closed up (and ran us out) caught me as I was loading my amp and said that next year we needed to start sooner and jam more (instead of as many canned songs).

Made my year. Played the Fender Jazz Bass (Mexico) and the Orange Crush 50 bass amp.

The lead player had a Telecaster and DSL20 that he got great tone from and was well-able to stand out in the mix.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Neil Skene said:


> Thanks for your comments
> I put the Mercury Magnetics OT, PT, and choke in it years ago but that didn't really change the sound, Just made it punch like Mike Tyson.
> Apart from that it is just the way I bought it in 2004.
> Valves are new production Mullard El34 Biased a little lower than the spec but not by much, it has an Ei in V1 and Brimars in V2,3,4
> and it was on Green Crunch set like this.
> View attachment 62601


Ok , it must be the whole combination but works well and punch was what was the DSL lacked in my opinion.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

mcblink said:


> Tom Petty maybe?


Peter Gabriel?


----------



## ibmorjamn

@mcblink this can only be heard through a wreath of smoke. Lol


----------



## mcblink

ibmorjamn said:


> @mcblink this can only be heard through a wreath of smoke. Lol



Fair enough. I'm on it right now.


----------



## mcblink

ibmorjamn said:


> @mcblink this can only be heard through a wreath of smoke. Lol



I think maybe some spoken word stuff might be cool over that. In my head, I kept hearing, like, someone reading Jack Kerouac or something. Or maybe weaving some tale with some degree of random poeticism...it's cool

Think I've smoked enough? Maybe I should try some more and listen again lol


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> I think maybe some spoken word stuff might be cool over that. In my head, I kept hearing, like, someone reading Jack Kerouac or something. Or maybe weaving some tale with some degree of random poeticism...it's cool
> 
> Think I've smoked enough? Maybe I should try some more and listen again lol


I want to add bass and bongos . Sort of planet caravan like but I like your idea !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I think it was cool and laid back, the planet caravan was a great description of it, but a bit more bluesy.
Cool work Ibmorjamn!!
Cheers Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I think it was cool and laid back, the planet caravan was a great description of it, but a bit more bluesy.
> Cool work Ibmorjamn!!
> Cheers Mitch


Yeah , I kind of agree but it needs percussion just not a regular drum imo.


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something I screwed around with last night.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Mistakes and all, have a bit of problems with the clean parts but it has been a bit of time since I have played this.
Mitch


----------



## dptone5

Maximine from the MF did a backing track a few years back and I provided him a lead to mix over top of it. Short clip and hope you like it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The 


dptone5 said:


> Maximine from the MF did a backing track a few years back and I provided him a lead to mix over top of it. Short clip and hope you like it.


. Thanks for sharing that DP 
That was very cool indeed.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something I have to still relearn.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Some more slump work.


----------



## Matt_Krush

Ok...a little heavier than California...

This is "The Sin-Eater"

Intro guitar is Gibson Studio, Dimarzio Super Distortion 3, played on Marshall JVM 205, 1960AV...Heil Mic.
Leads are Jackson Rhodes V, same Pickup, same amp with Moog Mini-Fooger Delay
2nd Guitar, is PRS (I have know Idea what the kid has in it) through a PRS Mark Tremonti 20 watter and Orange Cab.
Bass guitar a cheap Ibanez..._but it's bass...who really cares?_
Drums...yeah...a Pearl Master series shell kit converted to electrics.._.don't ask_


----------



## Matt_Krush

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Matt you said that was a mellower tune!
> You now need to bring a heavier one. Sorry brother but I took the words off your post, and would love to hear more.
> Cheers Mitch



See Above...
Some of the heavier ones...still have a bit more work before I can post them...they're a bit more complex.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Matt_Krush said:


> Ok...a little heavier than California...
> 
> This is "The Sin-Eater"
> 
> Intro guitar is Gibson Studio, Dimarzio Super Distortion 3, played on Marshall JVM 205, 1960AV...Heil Mic.
> Leads are Jackson Rhodes V, same Pickup, same amp with Moog Mini-Fooger Delay
> 2nd Guitar, is PRS (I have know Idea what the kid has in it) through a PRS Mark Tremonti 20 watter and Orange Cab.
> Bass guitar a cheap Ibanez..._but it's bass...who really cares?_
> Drums...yeah...a Pearl Master series shell kit converted to electrics.._.don't ask_



Matt that is badass.
I shall wait with the utmost patience for you more complex ones , love that heavy groove you have going.
Was well worth the wait.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Matt_Krush

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Matt that is badass.
> I shall wait with the utmost patients for you more complex ones , love that heavy groove you have going.
> Was well worth the wait.
> Cheers Mitch



*I seriously appreciate the compliments.*

People ask why I do originals instead of covers.
Many years ago, playing covers...we started slipping in a couple originals. 
Never announced them.
Just played them between cover songs.

One particular show...some random guy comes and says: "Dude that one song was badass...it was really awesome. I can't think of the name but I think it was a (some band) song...It was right after "AmI Evil"

From that moment, I told the band, I am not learning any more covers. We write or I'm on my own.
It meant more to me that one person (actually it was more than 1) liked what I wrote than everyone else there telling me how much I could sound like James Hetfield.r...

Again, Thank you.
I'll post them as they get closer to finalization.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Matt_Krush said:


> *I seriously appreciate the compliments.*
> 
> People ask why I do originals instead of covers.
> Many years ago, playing covers...we started slipping in a couple originals.
> Never announced them.
> Just played them between cover songs.
> 
> One particular show...some random guy comes and says: "Dude that one song was badass...it was really awesome. I can't think of the name but I think it was a (some band) song...It was right after "AmI Evil"
> 
> From that moment, I told the band, I am not learning any more covers. We write or I'm on my own.
> It meant more to me that one person (actually it was more than 1) liked what I wrote than everyone else there telling me how much I could sound like James Hetfield.r...
> 
> Again, Thank you.
> I'll post them as they get closer to finalization.


I am with you all the way on that aspect.
Very early 80’s we covered a lot of the songs that where present.
(now they are called classic)
We would slip one original in and we had people asking us , what Priest song is that!!
And that made me want to do original music, still doing it now.
Just wish I had kept playing all these years.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Matt_Krush said:


> Ok...a little heavier than California...
> 
> This is "The Sin-Eater"
> 
> Intro guitar is Gibson Studio, Dimarzio Super Distortion 3, played on Marshall JVM 205, 1960AV...Heil Mic.
> Leads are Jackson Rhodes V, same Pickup, same amp with Moog Mini-Fooger Delay
> 2nd Guitar, is PRS (I have know Idea what the kid has in it) through a PRS Mark Tremonti 20 watter and Orange Cab.
> Bass guitar a cheap Ibanez..._but it's bass...who really cares?_
> Drums...yeah...a Pearl Master series shell kit converted to electrics.._.don't ask_


Super bad ass song ! The vocal cadence reminds me of pain killer but damn there are even some guitar dynamics that remind me of Metallica . Very cool !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Some more slump work!!
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Some more slump work...
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Some over saturated blues.
Thanks for listening.
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something I came up with tonight 
and don’t want to forget later.
An honest on the spot iPhon recording.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Old stuff back when risamuru was here around 2012 , he helped work out the rhythm :
https://soundclick.com/share.cfm?id=12427151


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Old stuff back when risamuru was here around 2012 , he helped work out the rhythm :
> https://soundclick.com/share.cfm?id=12427151


That was really cool IBMORJAMN


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A little something I was messing with tonight.
Thanks 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## stringtree

Matt_Krush said:


> Ok...a little heavier than California...
> 
> This is "The Sin-Eater"
> 
> Intro guitar is Gibson Studio, Dimarzio Super Distortion 3, played on Marshall JVM 205, 1960AV...Heil Mic.
> Leads are Jackson Rhodes V, same Pickup, same amp with Moog Mini-Fooger Delay
> 2nd Guitar, is PRS (I have know Idea what the kid has in it) through a PRS Mark Tremonti 20 watter and Orange Cab.
> Bass guitar a cheap Ibanez..._but it's bass...who really cares?_
> Drums...yeah...a Pearl Master series shell kit converted to electrics.._.don't ask_



What happen to this clip.... would like to hear it... all I get is BandLab Oops! Something is wrong ㅠㅠ
See link below....
https://www.bandlab.com/0


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

stringtree said:


> What happen to this clip.... would like to hear it... all I get is BandLab Oops! Something is wrong ㅠㅠ
> See link below....
> https://www.bandlab.com/0


I am getting the same thing John,
but I did get it back when it was first posted.


----------



## stringtree

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am getting the same thing John,
> but I did get it back when it was first posted.



Thanks Mitch for checking the link!

With all the gear listed that was used for the recording, I was salivating to hear it! LOL


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

stringtree said:


> Thanks Mitch for checking the link!
> 
> With all the gear listed that was used for the recording, I was salivating to hear it! LOL


It was quite heavy and very good.


----------



## Matt_Krush

Not sure guys....it is still posted on BandLab.


The SinEater
https://www.bandlab.com/band/band70...e7?revId=e16d71bb-ffff-e911-add2-2818789a0160


----------



## Matt_Krush

stringtree said:


> What happen to this clip.... would like to hear it... all I get is BandLab Oops! Something is wrong ㅠㅠ
> See link below....
> https://www.bandlab.com/0



https://www.bandlab.com/band/band70...e7?revId=e16d71bb-ffff-e911-add2-2818789a0160


----------



## stringtree

Matt_Krush said:


> https://www.bandlab.com/band/band70...e7?revId=e16d71bb-ffff-e911-add2-2818789a0160



I still get the error message....https://www.bandlab.com/0

I appreciate all your effort and time spent looking into this.


----------



## Matt_Krush

stringtree said:


> I still get the error message....https://www.bandlab.com/0
> 
> I appreciate all your effort and time spent looking into this.



I got the error that time too.

Try this: https://www.bandlab.com/band/band7065684871290987


----------



## stringtree

Matt_Krush said:


> I got the error that time too.
> 
> Try this: https://www.bandlab.com/band/band7065684871290987



Still doing it.

I think this site is kicking it out. Try copying half of the link and pasting it. Then the other half the same way leaving a space between them and I will do the reverse.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Yea I still get Oops something is wrong!!


----------



## Matt_Krush

Either band lab went retarded or my my drummer did, screwing with the pages.
My guess is on the latter.

Lets try SoundCloud


----------



## stringtree

This is from a post I did in the tone is in your hands. I could not get the video to play. This was my solution.

The man himself discusses mechanics, yet the tone, to me has not changed. What is played is different though. Remember, this is the Man himself...

At 4:03 the fun begins.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v =QInMCj_3Aj0

For EVH reasons, I can't post this video here...but, if you copy the complete
address above and paste it in your web browser,

then place your mouse cursor right next to the v

and click delete

this will bring the = sign next to the rest of the address

hit enter and it will take you there.

I guess in basic english, I created a space between the v = sign. Close the gap
and you have the complete address.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

just testing...



probably easier just to post the link, then, when people click on it, it'll say "watch this video on youtube" & just click on the link...


----------



## Jon C

stringtree said:


> This is from a post I did in the tone is in your hands. I could not get the video to play. This was my solution.
> 
> The man himself discusses mechanics, yet the tone, to me has not changed. What is played is different though. Remember, this is the Man himself...
> 
> At 4:03 the fun begins.
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v =QInMCj_3Aj0
> 
> For EVH reasons, I can't post this video here...but, if you copy the complete
> address above and paste it in your web browser,
> 
> then place your mouse cursor right next to the v
> 
> and click delete
> 
> this will bring the = sign next to the rest of the address
> 
> hit enter and it will take you there.
> 
> I guess in basic english, I created a space between the v = sign. Close the gap
> and you have the complete address.


I’ve followed your instructions to the tee John … No go here in WA State


----------



## Jon C

Is that you in the Vid @ 4:03 John ??
Thanks for the fix Dogs !!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Matt_Krush said:


> Not sure guys....it is still posted on BandLab.
> 
> 
> The SinEater
> https://www.bandlab.com/band/band70...e7?revId=e16d71bb-ffff-e911-add2-2818789a0160


I can't get to your links anyhow. I searched google for bandlab sin eater & it went to My Les Paul (this forum's sister forum) & I get the same error messages. I went into the code of the site & copied the address, & tried editing it & the link in it's self does not work...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

it appears that everything on bandlab is behind a log-in firewall. You can only access stuff there if you're logged in.


----------



## Bownse

Sometimes those sites require that shared videos and audios be set to "public" to share them.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Matt_Krush said:


> Either band lab went retarded or my my drummer did, screwing with the pages.
> My guess is on the latter.
> 
> Lets try SoundCloud



Works like a charm on the sound cloud link ,, thanks for getting them back up.


----------



## stringtree

Jon C said:


> I’ve followed your instructions to the tee John … No go here in WA State



Hi Jon C

If you highlight the whole address starting from the end of it to the beginning and copy it then paste into the browser, then close the gap between/bring together v = then press enter.


I know a lot of work for this vid.. Its still a good go around.

Not me in the vid...


----------



## stringtree

Matt_Krush said:


> Either band lab went retarded or my my drummer did, screwing with the pages.
> My guess is on the latter.
> 
> Lets try SoundCloud




Yea!!!!!!!!!! I heard them!! They Rock!

That intro on Ignorance is Killer, along with all lead work is very tasty!! 

Ditto as Mitch has stated, Thanks for getting them back up!


----------



## Matt_Krush

I appreciate the compliments.
Seriously, I really do.


----------



## stringtree

Yea, I listen to Ignorance so much I had it in my head all last night!

Really enjoy this tune! 

I hit play again while I'm here!!

I don't know why, but the vocal reminds me of Gene Simmons....


----------



## Matt_Krush

If Gene Simmons is the familiarity that rings a bell for you...and you dig the tune...I'll take that.


----------



## stringtree

Matt_Krush said:


> If Gene Simmons is the familiarity that rings a bell for you...and you dig the tune...I'll take that.



I can tell you honestly Ignorance is my favorite song right now!


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## ibmorjamn

ibmorjamn said:


>





I might remove the original , running out of storage in SC.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> I might remove the original , running out of storage in SC.



I can hear your M S influence in this.
Nice work IBMORJAMN.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Cool the way you ended it


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I can hear your M S influence in this.
> Nice work IBMORJAMN.
> Cheers


I know , it just came out like that . I noticed that today because I played the song it is similar to . I create so many things but of course my influences show ! However I consider that a huge compliment Mitch , thank you .


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Cool the way you ended it


Thanks Mitch !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> I know , it just came out like that . I noticed that today because I played the song it is similar to . I create so many things but of course my influences show ! However I consider that a huge compliment Mitch , thank you .


You are quite welcome bro.
I like how this is going...


----------



## Listogast

Just wrote and recorded this song yesterday. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Listogast said:


> Just wrote and recorded this song yesterday. Pretty happy with it.



Nice job bro thanks for sharing it with us.
Very cool piece 
Mitch


----------



## Listogast

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice job bro thanks for sharing it with us.
> Very cool piece
> Mitch


Thanks dude! I know it's definitely a style with an acquired taste.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Listogast said:


> Thanks dude! I know it's definitely a style with an acquired taste.


Reminds me of some of the things my grandson, and a couple of his buds do, when they get a creative hair going!
Cheers


----------



## mcblink

Listogast said:


> Just wrote and recorded this song yesterday. Pretty happy with it.



That's a nice chill peice! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Listogast

mcblink said:


> That's a nice chill peice! Thanks for sharing it with us.


Thanks man! I actually recorded another song I was working on today. I figure I'll try and create as many songs as I can lately.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Listogast said:


> Thanks man! I actually recorded another song I was working on today. I figure I'll try and create as many songs as I can lately.



Really nice work there brother.
I enjoyed listening to it.
Very relaxing.
Thanks for sharing it, and keep the creative streak going..
Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Last one this year I think , sounds very generic but it's fun to play . I started out with a riff on the 5th fret from a bar chord then moved down to a simpler location. I don't think super complicated stuff is any better that the basics. Choppy screwed up timing still. I used the last drum rhythm with a few changes. Still not done. I look forward to hearing from Mitch , he is honest about it. Lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Last one this year I think , sounds very generic but it's fun to play . I started out with a riff on the 5th fret from a bar chord then moved down to a simpler location. I don't think super complicated stuff is any better that the basics. Choppy screwed up timing still. I used the last drum rhythm with a few changes. Still not done. I look forward to hearing from Mitch , he is honest about it. Lol



Great foundation to work with, 
I also have problems with timing issues, but it sounds like you rushed to record it, I am also guilty of this.
Give it some more time and it will work out for you.
My opinion may not matter to many but this is how I heard it. Thanks for sharing your work brother.
Don’t put it on the back burner, keep at it.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Great foundation to work with,
> I also have problems with timing issues, but it sounds like you rushed to record it, I am also guilty of this.
> Give it some more time and it will work out for you.
> My opinion may not matter to many but this is how I heard it. Thanks for sharing your work brother.
> Don’t put it on the back burner, keep at it.
> Cheers Mitch


Right , I did rush it . I do a lot of songs in a hurry due to limited time . Thanks for your comments . I might just continue this , many of the songs I post go by the way side but I might finish this one . If I could sing it would help .


----------



## J Saw

Been modding a jet city 20H. Almost done. Wish I had better recording skills
and gear. Go easy I don't usually post my lousy playing


----------



## mcblink

That amp sounds pretty crunchy! Jet City, eh? Nice.


----------



## mcblink

I noticed your clip is only 46 seconds long!
I have one that's 46 seconds too. Don't know where it came from or where it's going, but it's in the "riffpile" now. Maybe I can use it somewhere in the future.


----------



## J Saw

mcblink said:


> That amp sounds pretty crunchy! Jet City, eh? Nice.


Yeah I've been tinkering with it for about a month now. Close as I can get to a BE mod with my
limited knowledge.


----------



## J Saw

mcblink said:


> I noticed your clip is only 46 seconds long!
> I have one that's 46 seconds too. Don't know where it came from or where it's going, but it's in the "riffpile" now. Maybe I can use it somewhere in the future.



I like it!!


----------



## ibmorjamn

One more short song idea :


----------



## mcblink

J Saw said:


> Yeah I've been tinkering with it for about a month now. Close as I can get to a BE mod with my
> limited knowledge.


You know a hell of a lot more than I do then! I know how to put a BE OD in front of my DSL...lol



ibmorjamn said:


> One more short song idea :





That rythm guitar has some nice warm tone going on!


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> You know a hell of a lot more than I do then! I know how to put a BE OD in front of my DSL...lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That rythm guitar has some nice warm tone going on!


Thanks , with the custom SD bridge dubbed "The MS" I have the volume dialed back to between 5-6 out of 10 . It really cleans all the unwanted over distortion tone.


----------



## ibmorjamn

J Saw said:


> Been modding a jet city 20H. Almost done. Wish I had better recording skills
> and gear. Go easy I don't usually post my lousy playing



Nice tone and riffs !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

J Saw said:


> Been modding a jet city 20H. Almost done. Wish I had better recording skills
> and gear. Go easy I don't usually post my lousy playing



Very cool, and heavy in a good way, I hear a bit of a Kiss influence there, not real positive on that but a certain portion brought that to mind.
Thanks for sharing your clip brother.
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> I noticed your clip is only 46 seconds long!
> I have one that's 46 seconds too. Don't know where it came from or where it's going, but it's in the "riffpile" now. Maybe I can use it somewhere in the future.



That is going to be a great song!!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> One more short song idea :



The tone on this one is great, all 3 guitars, don’t throw it out bro this is a keeper.
Thanks for posting it, I dig this thread.
Mitch


----------



## mcblink

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That is going to be a great song!!!


So far, it's just a riff...but at some point, I hope it does become more.


----------



## ibmorjamn

I just messed around with this today for a little of the Xmas spirit . I want to make something of it but this is where it is currently.


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> I noticed your clip is only 46 seconds long!
> I have one that's 46 seconds too. Don't know where it came from or where it's going, but it's in the "riffpile" now. Maybe I can use it somewhere in the future.



That does sound good !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> I just messed around with this today for a little of the Xmas spirit . I want to make something of it but this is where it is currently.



Thanks for the share brother, nice tones again, sounds like a very meaty amp.
Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Cranking the 5150 ! You will notice the dog house I built for my cabinets . It's rather large and a bit ugly but it works.
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ibmorjamn

The 14th fret bend sounds sharp , oops. Many screw ups . Try to achieve the level of talent ? crap not so much ! The outro is getting closer , in it's self is a interesting descending scale.


----------



## ibmorjamn

I used to attempt this song , off the top of my head I am rusty and it sounds worse than I remember. Lamo Moved it.


----------



## ibmorjamn

My playing sounds pretty bad , it is more about the amp. I can not eq it , nothing works up front but I hope the parts I ordered helps. I probably should have attached this to the nad instead of here. Not my creation.


----------



## mcblink

LRT and mcblink's latest....

Be easy please lol

My first time on vocals....needs work, but here is what we got:




Here's another take, made it through this time, but it's sloppy cause we were drunk again lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> LRT and mcblink's latest....
> 
> Be easy please lol
> 
> My first time on vocals....needs work, but here is what we got:



Cool song, can’t wait till you guys have it all down, Blink your vocals work quite well with the song, better than anything I can do...
Cheers


----------



## mcblink

Thanks Mitch, even though I am aware that you're just being polite. 


I am not, nor have ever been, or intend to be, a vocalist of any type....lol

This one, however, seemed to need some kind of 'verse' to be written around, I dunno....


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Not just trying to be polite , they do work, and they will get better.
Cheers


----------



## J Saw

mcblink said:


> LRT and mcblink's latest....
> 
> Be easy please lol
> 
> My first time on vocals....needs work, but here is what we got:



Sounds great! Makes me wish I had some folks to jam with out here in the sticks


----------



## mcblink

J Saw said:


> Sounds great! Makes me wish I had some folks to jam with out here in the sticks


Dude, we're in the sticks of Wa. State too....lol
I hear you loud and clear man!


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> Thanks Mitch, even though I am aware that you're just being polite.
> 
> 
> I am not, nor have ever been, or intend to be, a vocalist of any type....lol
> 
> This one, however, seemed to need some kind of 'verse' to be written around, I dunno....


I have not been able to listen yet but James didn’t want to sing either . Lol


----------



## Headache

I just learned that this thread was a thing!

Here's a short vid showcasing my new DSL.


----------



## mcblink

Headache said:


> I just learned that this thread was a thing!
> 
> Here's a short vid showcasing my new DSL.



Post moar, Headache!

You and I may be kindred spirits as far as I can tell.


----------



## mcblink

ibmorjamn said:


> I have not been able to listen yet but James didn’t want sing either . Lol


blink absolutely _hates_ vocal duty....but he's getting better (a little bit)


----------



## mcblink

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Not just trying to be polite , they do work, and they will get better.
> Cheers


Didn't want to believe you at first, but three days' practice has shown me different; more will be better. 

LRT says he's gonna keep pushing me into it ... lol

I guess someone _has_ to do it....we ain't got the personnel at the moment, so he ain't exactly wrong.. but I REALLY don't want to be the voices guy lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Didn't want to believe you at first, but three days' practice has shown me different; more will be better.
> 
> LRT says he's gonna keep pushing me into it ... lol
> 
> I guess someone _has_ to do it....we ain't got the personnel at the moment, so he ain't exactly wrong.. but I REALLY don't want to be the voices guy lol


Neither one of us want to be the voice, because I cannot play and sing for shat, but you are doing it bro


----------



## Headache

mcblink said:


> Post moar, Headache!
> 
> You and I may be kindred spirits as far as I can tell.




You got it brother!


----------



## LRT#1

Headache said:


> You got it brother!



Damn that's rocking 
To bad your not from the desert in Wa


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> LRT and mcblink's latest....
> 
> Be easy please lol
> 
> My first time on vocals....needs work, but here is what we got:



I really do like your work and it has great potential I think ! Blink , you are appointed vocals


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> You got it brother!



Damm yea , I went to subscribe to your channel, but I already have ha ha


----------



## Neil Skene

Heres a bit of metal on the JMP. I had spaghetti last night, on my dinner plate and fret board.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Damm yea , I went to subscribe to your channel, but I already have ha ha



^ lol Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Neil Skene said:


> Heres a bit of metal on the JMP. I had spaghetti last night, on my dinner plate and fret board.



Bring us through the mind warp
time continues to count down, the next passage awaits, and I want to see this song through to the end.
I know you have it in you Brother.
Cheers


----------



## Neil Skene

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Bring us through the mind warp
> time continues to count down, the next passage awaits, and I want to see this song through to the end.
> I know you have it in you Brother.
> Cheers


LOL, A mind warp from a warped mind. 
Yes I think I need to try. Will I triumph or spiral in a flaming death dive into the realm of broken thoughts and unfinished riffs.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Neil Skene said:


> LOL, A mind warp from a warped mind.
> Yes I think I need to try. Will I triumph or spiral in a flaming death dive into the realm of broken thoughts and unfinished riffs.


The realm of unfinished riffs is just the new dawn awaiting the familiar glow of warmth and growl from the hollows below...
You now have all most a full verse to go with the song Neil


----------



## Neil Skene

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> The realm of unfinished riffs is just the new dawn awaiting the familiar glow of warmth and growl from the hollows below...
> You now have al most a full verse to go with the song Neil


Man I feel like flipping that switch right now but there are things I must do.
Should I run single to the wild unchained and free or conform to the mild, married as we.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Neil Skene said:


> Man I feel like flipping that switch right now but there are things I must do.
> Should I run single to the wild unchained and free or conform to the mild, married as we.


The mild and married we are
will still be there before the morn
so now we must take the night
in stride prior to the thoughts and riffs waiting to be born or forever gone


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My last one got rushed ha ha


----------



## Neil Skene

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My last one got rushed ha ha


Stop egging me on here 
I really have to go or I'm gonna be in the shit, almost picked up the guitar to take a photo of the pen jammed in the tremolo. Hours would have flown by as soon as I strummed a single chord.
Have to grab a pic later. It's good fun here


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Neil Skene said:


> Stop egging me on here
> I really have to go or I'm gonna be in the shit, almost picked up the guitar to take a photo of the pen jammed in the tremolo. Hours would have flown by as soon as I strummed a single chord.
> Have to grab a pic later. It's good fun here


Hey brother you have a great start of the songs lyrics here with us just flying off the handle.
When you get the time, you can reflect back on this foray, to bring back the focus of your riffs.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Neil Skene

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hey brother you have a great start of the songs lyrics here with us just flying off the handle.
> When you get the time, you can reflect back on this foray, to bring back the focus of your riffs.
> Cheers Mitch



Well here it is, all 3 1/2 minuets of it Ha Ha. Totally ran out of time, have to fix the Bass guitar and the ridiculous ending later. Im keeping it, but I made some mistakes somewhere in that crazy thrashing.


----------



## Headache

Neil Skene said:


> Well here it is, all 3 1/2 minuets of it Ha Ha. Totally ran out of time, have to fix the Bass guitar and the ridiculous ending later. Im keeping it, but I made some mistakes somewhere in that crazy thrashing.




There's some great tones in there man!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Nice addition to the song Neil


----------



## ibmorjamn

Done with this , to much post verb maybe , oh well :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/if12kxdut2dzfw2/God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen Guitar 2.wav?dl=0


----------



## mcblink

Snake Eyes (take 4.....or something)

Still working on vocals lol


----------



## mcblink

Shitty phone recording....


----------



## twangsta

Very cool thread! Content for days, wow!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Snake Eyes (take 4.....or something)
> 
> Still working on vocals lol



I love it, you guys are laying it down bro.
Cheers


----------



## saxon68

Took a crack at recording a bit with Reaper this last weekend. Need to fill out the rest of the song structure


----------



## LRT#1

saxon68 said:


> Took a crack at recording a bit with Reaper this last weekend. Need to fill out the rest of the song structure



That was a teaser


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

saxon68 said:


> Took a crack at recording a bit with Reaper this last weekend. Need to fill out the rest of the song structure



Excellent, now we need the balance.
Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> Snake Eyes (take 4.....or something)
> 
> Still working on vocals lol



You guys are rocking it , great tune . Are you using DSL’s ?


----------



## JeffMcLeod

saxon68 said:


> Took a crack at recording a bit with Reaper this last weekend. Need to fill out the rest of the song structure





Thinkin' about a wireless. How's the G30?


----------



## mcblink

ibmorjamn said:


> You guys are rocking it , great tune . Are you using DSL’s ?


I am. DSL100H. LRT is rocking either a 2203x or sometimes a 4100. I believe this is the 4100, boosting with a TS


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> I am. DSL100H. LRT is rocking either a 2203x or sometimes a 4100. I believe this is the 4100, boosting with a TS


That is great , I got to say the tone is right on for me and the song is sounding better . I guess I didn't try hard enough with the DSL's I had. 4100 = kick ass


----------



## mcblink

ibmorjamn said:


> That is great , I got to say the tone is right on for me and the song is sounding better . I guess I didn't try hard enough with the DSL's I had. 4100 = kick ass


I'm running a Friedman BE-OD in front, and it's been the bee's knees for the DSL. Took a little tweaking around at first but after I got it figured out I was really happy with the toanz I was able to coax out of it.


----------



## LRT#1

mcblink said:


> I am. DSL100H. LRT is rocking either a 2203x or sometimes a 4100. I believe this is the 4100, boosting with a TS


Yes this was the 4100, boss 7 band EQ in loop with ts 808 in front


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> I'm running a Friedman BE-OD in front, and it's been the bee's knees for the DSL. Took a little tweaking around at first but after I got it figured out I was really happy with the toanz I was able to coax out of it.


I need to try a BE OD, SteveB63, swears by his, and I think that they can deliver what you want from it with a bit of tweaking as you say .. and what you’re doing is sounding great..
Cheers Mitch


----------



## mcblink

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I need to try a BE OD, SteveB63, swears by his, and I think that they can deliver what you want from it with a bit of tweaking as you say .. and what you’re doing is sounding great..
> Cheers Mitch


There is an internal gain pot on the inside of the pedal, I've dialed it back quite a ways, and there's still way plenty gain available. Steve wasn't wrong, I swear by mine now too! Easily the best pedal I've ever purchased.


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> There is an internal gain pot on the inside of the pedal, I've dialed it back quite a ways, and there's still way plenty gain available. Steve wasn't wrong, I swear by mine now too! Easily the best pedal I've ever purchased.


Must be the Brown Eye ?


----------



## saxon68

JeffMcLeod said:


> Thinkin' about a wireless. How's the G30?


Works great, find a snug flip phone case so the battery door is held in and battery doesn’t lose contact. Got one at Walmart for 10 bucks


----------



## saxon68

saxon68 said:


> Took a crack at recording a bit with Reaper this last weekend. Need to fill out the rest of the song structure



Forgot to mention, guitar and bass done on Kemper. GK model for bass, JCM800 for guitar. tracked that bass, went to do guitar and realized the bass was down half step, so instead of retuning the guitar and having intonation issues I used the Kemper to drop it 1/2 step. Pretty happy with the results. Drums were EZ drummer.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

saxon68 said:


> Forgot to mention, guitar and bass done on Kemper. GK model for bass, JCM800 for guitar. tracked that bass, went to do guitar and realized the bass was down half step, so instead of retuning the guitar and having intonation issues I used the Kemper to drop it 1/2 step. Pretty happy with the results. Drums were EZ drummer.


Lot of cool things right there.
But I still want more of that tune


----------



## saxon68

It’ll get there, hoping to find time this weekend to work on some structure / lyrics.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

saxon68 said:


> It’ll get there, hoping to find time this weekend to work on some structure / lyrics.


Will be looking forward to hearing your progress brother!!


----------



## mcblink

Here's some older ideas. Gonna try to get something out of some of this riffing.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Here's some older ideas. Gonna try to get something out of some of this riffing.



There is a great batch of ingredients to work with.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have recorded a few ideas for a new song, this clip is a few of the ideas, I have yet to tie together.
But a part of my process.
Thanks for listening.
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have come up with an intro, but I am still fishing for more, to extend the melody. 
The intro is from tonight, the first clip is from Saturday, this all started from a top of my head riff.
Thanks for listening.
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This the third inception of this tune I am working on.
I know it needs some more work.
As you can see, that’s what I am trying to do.
Thanks for listening.
Mitch


----------



## Neil Skene

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This the third inception of this tune I am working on.
> I know it needs some more work.
> As you can see, that’s what I am trying to do.
> Thanks for listening.
> Mitch



Sounding a bit Evil there


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Neil Skene said:


> Sounding a bit Evil there


Thanks brother, I am still working it all out, but have been posting it’s progress!!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

We need some more participation, the thread is falling to page 2


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My grandsons band


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sorry for the lack of volume, but my phone won’t do as I ask of it..
DDAJB


----------



## sellen

Thing i made, with some tones i don't usually use. Not sure if it's good or not


----------



## ibmorjamn

id core 10w


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> id core 10w



Nice work brother.


----------



## dptone5

Here is a little clip I made using my HSS Strat, 2555 Jubilee and Suhr Reactive Load IR - 4x12 Greenbacks HiGn w/ 121 & 57 mic's.

Hope you enjoy it!! DP


----------



## Phony iommi

Nice playing, nice Strat tone as well.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

dptone5 said:


> Here is a little clip I made using my HSS Strat, 2555 Jubilee and Suhr Reactive Load IR - 4x12 Greenbacks HiGn w/ 121 & 57 mic's.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it!! DP



I sure wish I had your skills brother.
Very nice
Mitch


----------



## dptone5

Phony iommi said:


> Nice playing, nice Strat tone as well.





Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I sure wish I had your skills brother.
> Very nice
> Mitch



Thank you both for the kind words and for listening!! I just love the tone of a Strat and a Marshall!!


----------



## Derek S

Great fire in those riffs there, dptone, nice vibrato too (really nice actually!)


----------



## CincyPaul

One-minue jam on my custom-built guitar, made by my father and me. Seymour Duncan 59' Humbucker neck pickup and Seymour Duncan Quarter Pound Tele bridge pickup. Birdseye maple on walnut wood from a hundred+ year old schoolhouse. *Played on a Marshall DSL40C amp.*


----------



## mcblink

Alright! The thread is gaining more new life!

Keep poastan' dudes!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

sellen said:


> Thing i made, with some tones i don't usually use. Not sure if it's good or not



For tones you don’t normally use , not bad, reminds me of a movie sound track.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

CincyPaul said:


> One-minue jam on my custom-built guitar, made by my father and me. Seymour Duncan 59' Humbucker neck pickup and Seymour Duncan Quarter Pound Tele bridge pickup. Birdseye maple on walnut wood from a hundred+ year old schoolhouse. *Played on a Marshall DSL40C amp.*



Very impressive, nice work and playing bro.
Cheers


----------



## LRT#1

CincyPaul said:


> One-minue jam on my custom-built guitar, made by my father and me. Seymour Duncan 59' Humbucker neck pickup and Seymour Duncan Quarter Pound Tele bridge pickup. Birdseye maple on walnut wood from a hundred+ year old schoolhouse. *Played on a Marshall DSL40C amp.*



Nice sound out of that rig.
I have a cunck of black walnut that came from a tree of my dads childhood home. Plan is to make a V with a maple quilt top at some point.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Nice sound out of that rig.
> I have a cunck of black walnut that came from a tree of my dads childhood home. Plan is to make a V with a maple quilt top at some point.


When you do, you need to post pics and a story line to go with the build, because that is a great idea.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## dptone5

Derek S said:


> Great fire in those riffs there, dptone, nice vibrato too (really nice actually!)



Thank you for listening Derek. This means a lot to me coming from someone of your ability!! Your music is outstanding!!! Look forward to hearing more of your work soon!!


----------



## dptone5

CincyPaul said:


> One-minue jam on my custom-built guitar, made by my father and me. Seymour Duncan 59' Humbucker neck pickup and Seymour Duncan Quarter Pound Tele bridge pickup. Birdseye maple on walnut wood from a hundred+ year old schoolhouse. *Played on a Marshall DSL40C amp.*




Nice guitar, cool tune and great production!! Nicely done!!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This the third inception of this tune I am working on.
> I know it needs some more work.
> As you can see, that’s what I am trying to do.
> Thanks for listening.
> Mitch


Sounds like it's coming together nicely, Mitch.


----------



## sellen

Very Cool Thread  
Nice to have a place to put out Something without making a new Thread on your Own.
Here's one With my 71 Super lead, Skip the boring Talk, playing Around 1:00


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trumpet Rider said:


> Sounds like it's coming together nicely, Mitch.


Thanks brother I appreciate your confidence, I still have more work to do on it in places you can hear me fishing for parts still, lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I did this in a GC


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

sellen said:


> Very Cool Thread
> Nice to have a place to put out Something without making a new Thread on your Own.
> Here's one With my 71 Super lead, Skip the boring Talk, playing Around 1:00



That sounds great, did you use a looper to get the dbl tracks ??


----------



## sellen

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That sounds great, did you use a looper to get the dbl tracks ??


Played in 2 tracks into presonus studio 1. Mixing SM 57 close miked and a cheap room mic a couple of meters away


----------



## mcblink

LRT and I have added a FocusRite 18i8 to the jam room, we have used a GalaxyBook running Win 10 with Reaper.....

We have a Tascam TM-80 in one channel, and a Shure SM-58 in another, more or less in the "middle" of the room, a drum track from YouTube through a PA, and this is basically a live recording of a jam that LRT and I have just started working on. This is one of our first takes at anything using an interface... it's also one of the first tries of a new riff/jam that we've recently started dicking with.

May not be the best "mix", but it's waaaayy better than a phone recording lol

Baby steps, right? Plus, this thread needs a bumparoo....

What better place than here, what better time than now.....


I removed the video. It wasn't special at all. Just a riff repeating itself over and over and over....the next one I posted is the better one. Same riff, but now it's a song


----------



## ibmorjamn

dptone5 said:


> Here is a little clip I made using my HSS Strat, 2555 Jubilee and Suhr Reactive Load IR - 4x12 Greenbacks HiGn w/ 121 & 57 mic's.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it!! DP



I did enjoy that . It seems to get better and better. I don’t have your skill but I do wish I could learn the recording mixing end . Your track has great sound quality besides the tone and playing.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Excellent work brother, and a great way to bring this thread back onto the first page , you guys need to do some more dickin around, they are getting better with each idea.


----------



## J Saw

mcblink said:


> LRT and I have added a FocusRite 18i8 to the jam room, we have used a GalaxyBook running Win 10 with Reaper.....
> 
> We have a Tascam TM-80 in one channel, and a Shure SM-58 in another, more or less in the "middle" of the room, a drum track from YouTube through a PA, and this is basically a live recording of a jam that LRT and I have just started working on. This is one of our first takes at anything using an interface... it's also one of the first tries of a new riff/jam that we've recently started dicking with.
> 
> May not be the best "mix", but it's waaaayy better than a phone recording lol
> 
> Baby steps, right? Plus, this thread needs a bumparoo....
> 
> What better place than here, what better time than now.....


----------



## RatDaddy

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I did this in a GC




Angry!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RatDaddy said:


> Angry!


It is a tune that I put together a couple of years back that I have not played in anger in some time.
I thought it fitting in the location.
I will post it again in this thread but I am going to change the location of the intro ..
Maybe today, through the Origin’s and the LP Traditional.
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is the same tune I did in the GC but with a bit more volume


----------



## RatDaddy

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Maybe today, through the Origin’s and the LP Traditional.
> Thanks



Ahhh .... what LP and Marshall do I wanna cozy up with today??


----------



## RatDaddy

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is the same tune I did in the GC but with a bit more volume




That sounds great, Mitchell.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RatDaddy said:


> That sounds great, Mitchell.


Thanks brother I just noticed that I didn’t use the LP ,, maybe I need to do another one??


----------



## RatDaddy

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks brother I just noticed that I didn’t use the LP ,, maybe I need to do another one??



Absolutely!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here it is, one more coming! Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

And another 
Thanks for listening.
Mitch


----------



## sellen

A Friday Tune


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is the same tune I did in the GC but with a bit more volume




What's that SG in the rack? Can't see the front.


----------



## Lance Chambers

Y'all Rock! 

I wish my riffs weren't shit........


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Lance Chambers said:


> Y'all Rock!
> 
> I wish my riffs weren't shit........



You have riffs?


----------



## BftGibson

1994 Peavey Reactor into Peavey Blues Classic..here is mic position in pic


----------



## Lance Chambers

JeffMcLeod said:


> You have riffs?


Nope! I suck.......


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Lance Chambers said:


> Nope! I suck.......



At least you have riffs. Can I buy a few?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> What's that SG in the rack? Can't see the front.


It’s a Jay Turser, I bought it for my grandson, pretty much the same as an Epi G400.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Lance Chambers said:


> Y'all Rock!
> 
> I wish my riffs weren't shit........


From what I have heard they aren’t shitty


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> At least you have riffs. Can I buy a few?


And neither are yours.


----------



## Lance Chambers

JeffMcLeod said:


> At least you have riffs. Can I buy a few?



Sorry, I don't own the copyright on this tune.


----------



## dptone5

ibmorjamn said:


> I did enjoy that . It seems to get better and better. I don’t have your skill but I do wish I could learn the recording mixing end . Your track has great sound quality besides the tone and playing.



Thank you my friend. I am just getting into recording with Logic Pro X and really have no idea what I'm doing!! I basically just played to a backing track I had a friend download for me. Some of the backing tracks out there are so great. All I have to do is add a lead line, mix in some delay and reverb, and use a few mastering FX to make it sound better. Appreciate you listening!!


----------



## BftGibson

dptone5 said:


> Here is a little clip I made using my HSS Strat, 2555 Jubilee and Suhr Reactive Load IR - 4x12 Greenbacks HiGn w/ 121 & 57 mic's.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it!! DP



Great playing DP, great tone !!


----------



## mcblink

Day 2 with the new recording gear, several takes at recording and playing this new jam both....

Here is Take 2, still needs work, but it's coming together, sorta....lol


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Eh, just a little riffage to keep me on the map, that's all. Haven't been playing much lately.


----------



## dptone5

BftGibson said:


> Great playing DP, great tone !!



Thank you my good friend! Hope you are well!!!


----------



## dptone5

mcblink said:


> Day 2 with the new recording gear, several takes at recording and playing this new jam both....
> 
> Here is Take 2, still needs work, but it's coming together, sorta....lol




Great tone. Love the rhythm track. Wow, nicely done!


----------



## mcblink

dptone5 said:


> Great tone. Love the rhythm track. Wow, nicely done!


Thanks, dp!

Tones were: @LRT#1 Gib Explorer into 4100, TS808 up front and GE-7 in the loop, I used my B Hinds V into my DSL100H, Friedman BE-OD up front

We just put a drum track on and jammed it live.


----------



## mcblink

JeffMcLeod said:


> Eh, just a little riffage to keep me on the map, that's all. Haven't been playing much lately.



I love the way Jeff gets into it! He's got those riffs flowing through his whole body, just rocking away!


----------



## LRT#1

JeffMcLeod said:


> Eh, just a little riffage to keep me on the map, that's all. Haven't been playing much lately.



Is that the classic studio?

Sounded good


----------



## LRT#1

mcblink said:


> Thanks, dp!
> 
> Tones were: @LRT#1 Gib Explorer into 4100, TS808 up front and GE-7 in the loop, I used my B Hinds V into my DSL100H, Friedman BE-OD up front
> 
> We just put a drum track on and jammed it live.


The tone that I have going in this really makes me think 1980s


----------



## JeffMcLeod

LRT#1 said:


> Is that the classic studio?
> 
> Sounded good



DSL20HR


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Eh, just a little riffage to keep me on the map, that's all. Haven't been playing much lately.



Excellent riffage Jeff
I have been waiting on something just like that from you for awhile


----------



## Neil Skene

dptone5 said:


> Here is a little clip I made using my HSS Strat, 2555 Jubilee and Suhr Reactive Load IR - 4x12 Greenbacks HiGn w/ 121 & 57 mic's.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it!! DP



Very nice. Love the recording too.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Day 2 with the new recording gear, several takes at recording and playing this new jam both....
> 
> Here is Take 2, still needs work, but it's coming together, sorta....lol



I am digging this tune bro


----------



## mcblink

New version, with opening vocals by Tim "Grizzly Man" Treadwell, and an.... unnamed Grizzly bear...







...kinda puts a dark cloud over the whole tune.

And I think I kinda like it a little bit lol


----------



## Lance Chambers

Throwback.......excuse the f'ups!


----------



## mcblink

Lance Chambers said:


> Throwback.......excuse the f'ups!



I like to play in the dark too.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Just to keep the thread on the front page.
Cheers


----------



## RatDaddy

Here's a little solo I did Sat with my JVM410HJS.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/42lyvsqr41n9950/clip.wav?dl=0

Audio sucks but hey.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RatDaddy said:


> Here's a little solo I did Sat with my JVM410HJS.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/42lyvsqr41n9950/clip.wav?dl=0
> 
> Audio sucks but hey.


Do another one bro with out the background stuff going on .
That way we can better hear it!!


----------



## sellen

Clean shuffel blues that goes to slow straight hard rock.
Tele, Sg and JCM 800 SC.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I put a couple of clips together last night, but I was having problems with utube not letting me upload them so here they are.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I still have one more short clip..
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The End 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Sapient




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


>



Sounds great, what amp are you playing through ??


----------



## Sapient

Thanks Michael. It's a JVM410HJS with a tube swap. Haven't looked to see what they are yet ..just got it a couple days ago.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Thanks Michael. It's a JVM410HJS with a tube swap. Haven't looked to see what they are yet ..just got it a couple days ago.


Sounds great brother..
Thanks for posting it up !!
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Just ..dickin' around ...


----------



## LRT#1

Sapient said:


> Just ..dickin' around ...



I think you need to chang a setting in you tube the clip said its private


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Just ..dickin' around ...



Have you deleted the vid ??


----------



## Sapient

LRT#1 said:


> I think you need to chang a setting in you tube the clip said its private





Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Have you deleted the vid ??



Thanks, guys! Should be fixed. Hope you find it ....semi-entertaining. Lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Just ..dickin' around ...



Nice bit of dicken around!
Great tones and playing.
Thanks for sharing brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I plan on taking this to drop C and trying it again, I recorded it to keep it in my head, think stoner/sludge/doom.
I will expand on it.
Cheers


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I plan on taking this to drop C and trying it again, I recorded it to keep it in my head, think stoner/sludge/doom.
> I will expand on it.
> Cheers






Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice bit of dicken around!
> Great tones and playing.
> Thanks for sharing brother



You too brother. Those DLSs sound huge too. I'm glad I can participate with you guys ..one of the best-est parts of the forum!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> You too brother. Those DLSs sound huge too. I'm glad I can participate with you guys ..one of the best-est parts of the forum!


Hell yes, I think I have posted everything I have phone recorded in this thread!!.
It the most besttist thread. LOL
Cheers


----------



## solarburn

From the gat daem recliner...cheewahwah on vocals...


----------



## solarburn

Sapient said:


>




Yeah man. Dis is the kinda play'n that rolls babes eyes smiling...

You make me proud.


----------



## Sapient

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Yeah man. Dis is the kinda play'n that rolls babes eyes smiling...
> 
> You make me proud.



Thanks much, brother. It would never work without dat Marshall twwwaangg. Follow the ....twwwaangg.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here is how the last clip is changing.
I need some more work on it ,, but here it is as of now...
Thanks


----------



## Sapient

A Friday night trip ...


----------



## ibmorjamn

Times are tough but I have time sometimes a little joy helps in all the chaos :


----------



## Sapient

dptone5 said:


> Here is a little clip I made using my HSS Strat, 2555 Jubilee and Suhr Reactive Load IR - 4x12 Greenbacks HiGn w/ 121 & 57 mic's.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it!! DP




Zesty! Damn, you good.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Sapient said:


> Thanks much, brother. It would never work without dat Marshall twwwaangg. Follow the ....twwwaangg.



"Too much twang, and not enough Wah"


----------



## solarburn

Sapient said:


> A Friday night trip ...




Fux said an A!


----------



## solarburn

Sapient said:


> Zesty! Damn, you good.



DP that was real good. Loved it like Sapient
said.

Real good bro. Enjoyed.


----------



## solarburn




----------



## Sapient

solarburnDSL50 said:


> Fux said an A!



I'm stealing that!


----------



## solarburn

Sapient said:


> I'm stealing that!



You deserve it!


----------



## Sapient

solarburnDSL50 said:


>




Nice! Nice tone too! That Marshall sounds fantastic. Sounds like you got a "brown" sound going.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


>




Kickin'! What's your setup/settings/etc.?


----------



## solarburn

Sapient said:


> Nice! Nice tone too! That Marshall sounds fantastic. Sounds like you got a "brown" sound going.



Id say the same. It's my Plexi Bugera 1960I. $400 when they first came out. It rips arse!


----------



## solarburn

JeffMcLeod said:


> Kickin'! What's your setup/settings/etc.?



my settings are pull panties down and lick.


----------



## solarburn

Course Jeff put an I wish in there...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> A Friday night trip ...



Sounds like you recorded it in a giant auditorium, really cool brother...
Cheers 
Thanks for sharing it.
Mitch


----------



## JeffMcLeod

solarburnDSL50 said:


> my settings are pull panties down and lick.



Cool. Can you provide us a screen shot of those settings? lol


----------



## ibmorjamn

solarburnDSL50 said:


> my settings are pull panties down and lick.


So you adjust by taste ? Lol


----------



## solarburn

ibmorjamn said:


> So you adjust by taste ? Lol



Candy. They rule.


----------



## solarburn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sounds like you recorded it in a giant auditorium, really cool brother...
> Cheers
> Thanks for sharing it.
> Mitch



that's what big iron sounds like. Phone 30 ft from the 412 with volume. I'm addicted. However I love that SC. But it in no way hits like big iron. Ever. I'm o k with that.

ballz deep. That's how I play. I love that juice box.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A little more slow and mellow riffs


----------



## Phony iommi

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A little more slow and mellow riffs



Heeeeeaaaaavyyy!


----------



## Phony iommi

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A little more slow and mellow riffs



You have a little slap back echo going on here?
Is that built in or a pedal? Or am I hearing things?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Phony iommi said:


> You have a little slap back echo going on here?
> Is that built in or a pedal? Or am I hearing things?


It’s coming from the Vox Tone Lab,
I am using the tube overdrive, 68UK 50 watt amp sim,echo plus, and a SD1 clean boost to get it that dirty, on my faded SG, tuned to drop C, I have been messing with this set up since Friday.
Thanks for listening brother!!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/FY3gpMdw]

[/URL]
This is all my pedals in one place, except the SD1, and a crybaby, and one Joyo ultimate drive..


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is all my pedals in one place, except the SD1, and a crybaby, and one Joyo ultimate drive..



That's quite a machine, lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> That's quite a machine, lol.


It is brother, and it has to be played on a clean channel, or it will sound like shitt


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> That's quite a machine, lol.


It does cover a lot of ground!!!
Thanks


----------



## Sapient

Fresh tubes and bias ..dick-a'round ..


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> It does cover a lot of ground!!!



Or in this case, a lot of floor, lol.


----------



## junk notes

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> It is brother, and it has to be played on a clean channel, or it will sound like shitt


You do not like the multiprocessor it through the effects loop.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

junk notes said:


> You do not like the multiprocessor it through the effects loop.


I have just never set it up that way, because my buddy John who gave it to me , said it’s broken , won’t recall presets, and the loop on it doesn’t work correctly, and other little issues, but if I run it like a stomp box, it’s fine once I set it to what I am looking for..
The only time I tried to go through the FX loop I got nothing out of it, that is when he told me it wasn’t going to work!!
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

https://youtu.be/o1Y1-k5A1qg
A little something to add to my library of riffs.
As long as I record them I can remember them, lol , lol 

Thanks


----------



## Bull Rock

4 watt Boss Mini Quick n Dirty demo.


----------



## solarburn

Bull Rock said:


> 4 watt Boss Mini Quick n Dirty demo.


----------



## Bull Rock

There is a lot of good riffage and players here. Rock on my brothers.


----------



## Bull Rock

Quick Dirty Demo 2


----------



## solarburn

Bull Rock said:


> Quick Dirty Demo 2




That's a mighty lil mini.


----------



## Bull Rock

With the extra time people have... Let's hear/see some more riff clips guys....


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Monday night rain jam.
Sorry for the DBL down


----------



## Bull Rock

Nice! Thanks for sharing brother.


----------



## Bull Rock

C'mon guys... Slacking in the clips department.


----------



## Bull Rock

dptone5 said:


> Here is a little clip I made using my HSS Strat, 2555 Jubilee and Suhr Reactive Load IR - 4x12 Greenbacks HiGn w/ 121 & 57 mic's.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it!! DP



Nice clip! I'd love to jam or record some tracks with you. Similar playing style for sure.


----------



## BftGibson

banged this on DSL50 (sorry for the singing..i suck lol--wife is not doing so good this past week & wanted to keep the recording rolling on down the road)


----------



## ibmorjamn

BftGibson said:


> banged this on DSL50 (sorry for the singing..i suck lol--wife is not doing so good this past week & wanted to keep the recording rolling on down the road)



BFT , get it out ! Much heavier than usual . I like it. I hope your wife feels better soon .


----------



## BftGibson

ibmorjamn said:


> BFT , get it out ! Much heavier than usual . I like it. I hope your wife feels better soon .


Thanks..that DSL50 was a blast. Since the 2nd brain injury the harder stuff is not easy for her to sing anymore.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> banged this on DSL50 (sorry for the singing..i suck lol--wife is not doing so good this past week & wanted to keep the recording rolling on down the road)



Them heavier pieces are the shit bro.
Love it keep them coming!!!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Thanks..that DSL50 was a blast. Since the 2nd brain injury the harder stuff is not easy for her to sing anymore.


This last one has a familiar vibe that brings a Grand Funk Railroad with a more modern crunch/ heavier tone, can almost hear Mark Farner singing in it.
Powerful stuff for sure.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## BftGibson

Thanks Mitch^^^..just popped this out today


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Thanks Mitch^^^..just popped this out today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70649



J’s voice is cutting excellent with this song.
And it’s a heavy..
Great to see some of the heavier work coming back !!!


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> J’s voice is cutting excellent with this song.
> And it’s a heavy..
> Great to see some of the heavier work coming back !!!



Thanks !! Peavey Valveking2 & Ultra 60 on this one. Peavey Patriot for R & Gibson Firebird for leads.

I think if i through a lil pleasantries in the singing parts she will sing some more heavy stuff..since i basically record a song a week have to switch styles a lot. Then the music can be fresh vs getting stuck in similar patterns & sounds.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Thanks !! Peavey Valveking2 & Ultra 60 on this one. Peavey Patriot for R & Gibson Firebird for leads.
> 
> I think if i through a lil pleasantries in the singing parts she will sing some more heavy stuff..since i basically record a song a week have to switch styles a lot. Then the music can be fresh vs getting stuck in similar patterns & sounds.


You have a good point there, and as you can tell I am stuck there now, lol.
But it can’t dampen my spirits..
Cheers


----------



## Bull Rock

Some rusty playing & VHish tones lol I love this little amp haha.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


> Some rusty playing & VHish tones lol I love this little amp haha.



That was cool the playing tones and the little finger man who walked over to shut the amp off , lol


----------



## Bull Rock

Lmao thx mitch. You rock


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I put this set of riffs up on 4/1/20
I used delay on that clip, but not on this one.
And I put a slight variation in it.
Thanks


----------



## Bull Rock

I hear some sabbath influence overtones in that. Good stuff brother.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


> I hear some sabbath influence overtones in that. Good stuff brother.


Thanks so much for the compliment, and Iommi is the reason I started playing the guitar.
Thanks


----------



## Bull Rock

I'm had sabbath in my blood growing up. Cheers!


----------



## Bull Rock

Quarantine noodling lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Another one for my rainy no work day.
Thanks


----------



## Bull Rock

Great riffage! Thanks mitch. Me and you doing all the jamming here lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


> Great riffage! Thanks mitch. Me and you doing all the jamming here lol.


I am not done yet.
Thanks for the compliment brother
The hand at the end !! LOL
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Still doing some slop but I haven’t played this in some time.
Thanks for listening.
Mitch


----------



## Bull Rock




----------



## dptone5

Bull Rock said:


> Nice clip! I'd love to jam or record some tracks with you. Similar playing style for sure.



You got some awesome playing and great tones there Bull Rock. If you're ever in PA, or if I get to Canada, we should connect. Would love to collaborate on some stuff as well.


----------



## Bull Rock

Hell yah! I'd totally be down with that in a flash....im a bit rusty since I stopped gigging a year ago so... Thank you for the compliment! I think we'd gel pretty good on some tracks for sure.

@dptone5


----------



## Bull Rock




----------



## ibmorjamn

solarburnDSL50 said:


>



Damn Solar , I thought maybe Page had a brother ! I really like that . Seriously play a little zep with that exact setting !


----------



## ibmorjamn

Sapient said:


> Just ..dickin' around ...



That’s cool , sounds good . Who ever it is that don’t like JVM’s is missing something seriously. Nice riffs !


----------



## Sapient

ibmorjamn said:


> That’s cool , sounds good . Who ever it is that don’t like JVM’s is missing something seriously. Nice riffs !



Thanks, Bro!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Another one for my rainy no work day.
> Thanks


Damn, Mitch! Just Damn!! More than nice stuff, man.


----------



## Lance Chambers

Keep 'em comin MF'ers!



........still sortin this one out (the bridge) but damn it's got a good juke to it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trumpet Rider said:


> Damn, Mitch! Just Damn!! More than nice stuff, man.


Thanks TR I truly appreciate the compliment.
I am more than likely going to be at it again tomorrow night..
I have had a couple of rain days off of work and just started to go through a bunch of things I have had no time to play in a while.
And here we are, need to knock the gain down a bit and see what happens.
Thanks for the confidence boost.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Lance Chambers said:


> Keep 'em comin MF'ers!
> 
> 
> 
> ........still sortin this one out (the bridge) but damn it's got a good juke to it.



Nice selection, killer tune, great work and tone bro !!
Thanks for sharing 
Mitch


----------



## Lance Chambers

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice selection, killer tune, great work and tone bro !!
> Thanks for sharing
> Mitch



Thanks......my west coast brother! 


I'm still trying to figure out how to use this electric twanger. I have been listening to Metal Church for a couple weeks now and I kept this tune on rewind. I literally just got most of it down right before posting the video earlier tonight.


----------



## dptone5

Here is a track I did a number of years ago with a Korg 16 track unit. Did all of the drum programming on a Boss recorder. Used my Jackson Soloist and Plexi 1987XL through Greenbacks. The song changes time signatures a lot. The verses are 4/4, the chorus 5/4, Bridge 1 is 6/4, Bridge 2 is 7/4, there is a measure of 2/4 in there for good "measure". LOL

The second chorus is really unique. The guitar and bass play 8 measures of 5/4 and the drums play 10 measures of 4/4. I love it when math works in music!! 

It took a lot of takes to get the feedback timed perfectly in the 7/4 Bridge 2. Had to time the turning my guitar towards the cabinet just right to get that octave feedback.


----------



## Bull Rock

dptone5 said:


> Here is a track I did a number of years ago with a Korg 16 track unit. Did all of the drum programming on a Boss recorder. Used my Jackson Soloist and Plexi 1987XL through Greenbacks. The song changes time signatures a lot. The verses are 4/4, the chorus 5/4, Bridge 1 is 6/4, Bridge 2 is 7/4, there is a measure of 2/4 in there for good "measure". LOL
> 
> The second chorus is really unique. The guitar and bass play 8 measures of 5/4 and the drums play 10 measures of 4/4. I love it when math works in music!!
> 
> It took a lot of takes to get the feedback timed perfectly in the 7/4 Bridge 2. Had to time the turning my guitar towards the cabinet just right to get that octave feedback.





I dig it! When this is all over... I'll come down and lay some tracks with you/write a couple songs 100%. Seriously dude. Let's rock. (I "could" do some vocals perhaps as well if there's no one else... I'm no front man but I have my ok moments ha) Road trip!! Lol

@dptone5


----------



## Sapient

Bull Rock said:


> I dig it! When this is all over... I'll come down and lay some tracks with you/write a couple songs 100%. Seriously dude. Let's rock. (I "could" do some vocals perhaps as well if there's no one else... I'm no front man but I have my ok moments ha) Road trip!! Lol
> 
> @dptone5




Nice!


----------



## dptone5

Bull Rock said:


> I dig it! When this is all over... I'll come down and lay some tracks with you/write a couple songs 100%. Seriously dude. Let's rock. (I "could" do some vocals perhaps as well if there's no one else... I'm no front man but I have my ok moments ha) Road trip!! Lol
> 
> @dptone5




That sounded terrific. You got some great vocals there Bull Rock. Work is crazy this year, but once things settle down, let’s talk about working on a tune together. I will PM you soon with my contact info.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My humble contribution for tonight , Thanks for listening


----------



## Bull Rock

thanks man! Heavy!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


> thanks man! Heavy!


You and I can keep this thread up top.. 
we just need to wake up all the other’s ..
Thanks brother 
Mitch


----------



## Dogs of Doom

self deprecating post... 

Somebody posted a clip of their kid, who goes out every morning since the lockdown & plays the Star Spangled Banner. on a horn of some sort. Just for grins, I picked up my guitar & wung it (wung?) ...

I hadn't picked up my guitar since the lockdown & I can't even remember the last time I played the National Anthem.

Anyway, I picked it up, played it & put the guitar down. Here it is - sitting on my living room couch...



In the past, whenever I used to play it, I'd use my Strat & incorporate the whammy bar in different ways, from Hendrix sort of ways to Jeff Beck type stuff. No whammy here, kind of just straight playing...


----------



## Sapient

Dogs of Doom said:


> self deprecating post...
> 
> Somebody posted a clip of their kid, who goes out every morning since the lockdown & plays the Star Spangled Banner. on a horn of some sort. Just for grins, I picked up my guitar & wung it (wung?) ...
> 
> I hadn't picked up my guitar since the lockdown & I can't even remember the last time I played the National Anthem.
> 
> Anyway, I picked it up, played it & put the guitar down. Here it is - sitting on my living room couch...
> 
> 
> 
> In the past, whenever I used to play it, I'd use my Strat & incorporate the whammy bar in different ways, from Hendrix sort of ways to Jeff Beck type stuff. No whammy here, kind of just straight playing...




Very nice! -


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> self deprecating post...
> 
> Somebody posted a clip of their kid, who goes out every morning since the lockdown & plays the Star Spangled Banner. on a horn of some sort. Just for grins, I picked up my guitar & wung it (wung?) ...
> 
> I hadn't picked up my guitar since the lockdown & I can't even remember the last time I played the National Anthem.
> 
> Anyway, I picked it up, played it & put the guitar down. Here it is - sitting on my living room couch...
> 
> 
> 
> In the past, whenever I used to play it, I'd use my Strat & incorporate the whammy bar in different ways, from Hendrix sort of ways to Jeff Beck type stuff. No whammy here, kind of just straight playing...



Thanks for sharing it bro I have to say that kicked ass...
Mitch


----------



## jimmyjames

Set up the shittest recording rig (Yamaha Pocketrak audio recorder/iRig dongle/Huawei phone) to get a clip of my recently acquired Greco Super Real EGF1200. Promised previous owner I'd get a clip up after gluing the headstock. He had it 3 yrs, never got around to it. 

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n4JM9peV-h4


----------



## ibmorjamn

Damn it now , we need norton anti virus !
So I go to backing tracks and this simple Am progression but it's 170 bpm
I had a little trouble with the rhythm , well all of it shows.I jumped through hoops to get it here !


----------



## ibmorjamn

ibmorjamn said:


> Damn it now , we need norton anti virus !
> So I go to backing tracks and this simple Am progression but it's 170 bpm
> I had a little trouble with the rhythm , well all of it shows.I jumped through hoops to get it here !



@Sapient Thanks for listening , needs work but like so many it will likely go to the back burner.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Dogs of Doom said:


> self deprecating post...
> 
> Somebody posted a clip of their kid, who goes out every morning since the lockdown & plays the Star Spangled Banner. on a horn of some sort. Just for grins, I picked up my guitar & wung it (wung?) ...
> 
> I hadn't picked up my guitar since the lockdown & I can't even remember the last time I played the National Anthem.
> 
> Anyway, I picked it up, played it & put the guitar down. Here it is - sitting on my living room couch...
> 
> 
> 
> In the past, whenever I used to play it, I'd use my Strat & incorporate the whammy bar in different ways, from Hendrix sort of ways to Jeff Beck type stuff. No whammy here, kind of just straight playing...




For not having played it in a long time, that sounded damn good. Sounds like you're using some Delay? Strat? Amp/settings? Sounded really good man, I like the tone and everything. Nicely done.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

JeffMcLeod said:


> For not having played it in a long time, that sounded damn good. Sounds like you're using some Delay? Strat? Amp/settings? Sounded really good man, I like the tone and everything. Nicely done.


from the webpage:


> Kind of a self aggrandizing track. I haven't picked up my guitar since the quarantine started 2 weeks ago, but I heard a kid playing the Anthem on his horn, so it prompted me to do a quickie. I didn't practice, or anything, just 1 take, & that was it.
> 
> I don't really ever play this, but usually w/ my Strat & whammy bar, but, here I go, doing it w/ a Jimmy Page type sound...
> 
> Hamer USA Custom Burst into Kemper w/ Marshall V20H sound into a H30 (55hz) 1960 cabinet. Strings deader than a door nail...
> 
> Gotta laugh at something, right?


My guitar is pictured in the image. I used the middle position, so both pickups were running full bore. Member Michael Roe, made the Kemper profile from his SV20 amp, so I used it. I ran it w/ the gain around 4. I probably added just a little mid & presence.

The Kemper also has an outboard, "studio effect, where I did the opposite, in doing a minor mid scoop.

Recorded in DAW, it sounded a bit dry, so I added a little more reverb & some delay.

I'll have to revisit it w/ my Strat sometime...

Thanks guys!

also, in the Kemper profile, there is a treble booster, but not drastic & also a flange. That's a sound I'm using for a '77ish Jimmy Page sound, where he plays Achilles, Nobody's Fault, Ten Years Gone, etc...


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Dogs of Doom said:


> from the webpage:
> 
> My guitar is pictured in the image. I used the middle position, so both pickups were running full bore. Member Michael Roe, made the Kemper profile from his SV20 amp, so I used it. I ran it w/ the gain around 4. I probably added just a little mid & presence.
> 
> The Kemper also has an outboard, "studio effect, where I did the opposite, in doing a minor mid scoop.
> 
> Recorded in DAW, it sounded a bit dry, so I added a little more reverb & some delay.
> 
> I'll have to revisit it w/ my Strat sometime...
> 
> Thanks guys!
> 
> also, in the Kemper profile, there is a treble booster, but not drastic & also a flange. That's a sound I'm using for a '77ish Jimmy Page sound, where he plays Achilles, Nobody's Fault, Ten Years Gone, etc...



Probably don't even remember what gauge the strings are it's been so long, huh? lol

I don't play a whole lot any more either. Well, lately anyway. I shouldn't say "any more", 'cause that makes it sound like I'm all but done...and I ain't!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

JeffMcLeod said:


> Probably don't even remember what gauge the strings are it's been so long, huh? lol
> 
> I don't play a whole lot any more either. Well, lately anyway. I shouldn't say "any more", 'cause that makes it sound like I'm all but done...and I ain't!


9-42... I use D'Adarrio XL...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

in my main project right now, I'm playing bass, & that's on hold, w/ all this quarantine/virus nonsense...

It's definitely not easy hopping from bass to guitar, because you're used to the string spacing being 2-3 x's the space of guitar & the strings are so fat, when you bend & vibrato. When you play guitar, the strings are so close & when you go to bend, & vibrato, it's easy to want to go sharp all the time...

But the string spacing thing makes me clumsy.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Dogs of Doom said:


> 9-42... I use D'Adarrio XL...



9-42 Ernie Ball Super Slinkys


----------



## Sapient

ibmorjamn said:


> @Sapient Thanks for listening , needs work but like so many it will likely go to the back burner.



No problem, bro. 

Back burner? What doesn't? I don't think I'll ever catch up. LOL.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Sapient said:


> No problem, bro.
> 
> Back burner? What doesn't? I don't think I'll ever catch up. LOL.


It needs work and some arranging. I might not get back to it.


----------



## LRT#1

So this kinda fell out the other day. First time I've real played since lock down


----------



## Bull Rock

Right on. Thanks for posting da jam.


----------



## LRT#1

Bull Rock said:


> Right on. Thanks for posting da jam.


I'm the one that should be saying thanks for posting

With that said thanks to everyone thats posted jams you guys are what's made this thread stick. I think its only fallen off the front page a couple times since I created it on July 18th of 2018


----------



## Bull Rock

I'll have to throw another clip up tonight then lol


----------



## Lance Chambers

Bull Rock said:


> I'll have to throw another clip up tonight then lol



Sorry, I can only do covers. I have no creativity,  but love to turn it on eleven.


----------



## LRT#1

Lance Chambers said:


> Sorry, I can only do covers. I have no creativity,  but love to turn it on eleven.


Take your 10 favorite bands/songs and make somthing of it.
What the hell am I saying I can't even play one cover from start to finish


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I used to be able to play covers .
But I really don’t anymore, I just try and make my hands do what I hear in my head ,, lol sometimes I like what comes out !!
Cheers


----------



## ibmorjamn

LRT#1 said:


> Take your 10 favorite bands/songs and make somthing of it.
> What the hell am I saying I can't even play one cover from start to finish


Me either (cover), because the spin cycle is always on . Lol


----------



## jimmyjames

Forgot to credit my post- some may have tenuously recognised Nasty Dogs And Funky Kings (choice of song not aimed at our Dogs... )


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Lance Chambers said:


> Sorry, I can only do covers. I have no creativity,  but love to turn it on eleven.


that's ok, I can't even do covers... ...


----------



## Bull Rock

Zombie cover. People love this song live lol. Me on left.


----------



## junk notes

Bull Rock said:


> Zombie cover. *People love this song ***live* lol. Me on left.



Good times!

(*can not wait to play out again, man!)


----------



## marshalltsl

Hi all!
I recorded a couple of riffs using a looper and a drum box. Then I recorded the solo/rythm guitar. I used a SM57, JVMHJS, TC M350(lead guitar) and '16 Explorer T.
The track it's call Confined R&R 
I hope you like It.


----------



## Bull Rock

marshalltsl said:


> Hi all!
> I recorded a couple of riffs using a looper and a drum box. Then I recorded the solo/rythm guitar. I used a SM57, JVMHJS, TC M350(lead guitar) and '16 Explorer T.
> The track it's call Confined R&R
> I hope you like It.



Nice jams! Thanks man


----------



## dptone5

marshalltsl said:


> Hi all!
> I recorded a couple of riffs using a looper and a drum box. Then I recorded the solo/rythm guitar. I used a SM57, JVMHJS, TC M350(lead guitar) and '16 Explorer T.
> The track it's call Confined R&R
> I hope you like It.




Great tone and playing!! Nicely done.


----------



## junk notes

marshalltsl said:


> Hi all!
> I recorded a couple of riffs using a looper and a drum box. Then I recorded the solo/rythm guitar. I used a SM57, JVMHJS, TC M350(lead guitar) and '16 Explorer T.
> The track it's call Confined R&R
> I hope you like It.



well, that sucked? It was only a minute 59 seconds...
...had to play it twice.


----------



## marshalltsl

junk notes said:


> well, that sucked? It was only a minute 59 seconds...
> ...had to play it twice.


I hope It will be a new song from my band. I recorded to share It with them.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

marshalltsl said:


> I hope It will be a new song from my band. I recorded to share It with them.


Great song brother, it has to become one of you guys songs.
Excellent work, thanks for sharing it..
Mitch


----------



## marshalltsl

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Great song brother, it has to become one of you guys songs.
> Excellent work, thanks for sharing it..
> Mitch


Thanks so much brother! I enjoyed a lot doing it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A very sloppy attempt to play a song of mine that I put together 5 years ago.
Please excuse the mistakes.
Thanks


----------



## marshalltsl

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A very sloppy attempt to play a song of mine that I put together 5 years ago.
> Please excuse the mistakes.
> Thanks



Nice one brother! I think if you use a metronom or rythm box you could play It better. More and better tempo (more in the speed playing way). 
Just my 2 cents.
Thanks for share It.


----------



## BftGibson




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Today’s contribution.
Thanks


----------



## Salty Rose

BftGibson said:


>



Dig the bass and drum sound at 2:00


----------



## Salty Rose

I wasn't sure if this was the best place to post this... It does contain some of my riffage, so I hope it qualifies on that basis. 

I was hoping maybe somebody here could shed some light on something: This USB mic was supposed to be compatible to record on an iPhone. But when I hooked it up to my ancient 5s, the phone immediately showed a pop-up box that said "not enough power to run this device". I ended up hooking up a USB splitter and connecting the mic and a USB charging cord together, to the phone thru the splitter, and this seemed to solve the problem. Is this because my phone is so outdated? Do these work as advertised with a newer phone, by just connecting the mic USB straight to the phones lightning port? My phone will be replaced soon, but I was curious if anyone else has run into this.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sorry to bore everyone!!!
Thanks for listening..
Mitch


----------



## Bull Rock

right on mitch.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


> right on mitch.


Thanks brother


----------



## Bull Rock

No.. Thank you!


----------



## dptone5

That was awesome Mitch!!! Nice tone and playing!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

dptone5 said:


> That was awesome Mitch!!! Nice tone and playing!!


Thanks DP I have been going through a couple of my tunes and playing them in D standard tuning, and boring you all with them.
Thanks for the compliment brother I do appreciate it, especially from my brother’s here on the forum.
Mitch


----------



## Bull Rock

I've been slacking lol.... Good job mitch you rock!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


> I've been slacking lol.... Good job mitch you rock!


Thanks Bull looking forward to seeing your next clip.
Cheers


----------



## saxon68

Killer job Mitch, need some EZDrummer cranked to play along with


----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## Bull Rock

Heavy. Stoner... Doom? Down in c?


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Yeah, in C, but I dropped it so actually dropped A#


----------



## Bull Rock




----------



## mcblink

SmokeyDopey said:


>



Too much of that might put me to.....SLEEP.
But maybe that's just cause I'm a DOPESMOKER who is really HIGH ON FIRE right now...


----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## Trident

@ Blink.....Party on!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

SmokeyDopey said:


>


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have to cut the lawn 
Clean the pool filter’s
Then do a little playing.
And have a couple of cold adult beverages!!!
Cheers


----------



## Bull Rock

Sorry for the coughing... random covid noodling.


----------



## Trouble

sounds like someone has the corona


----------



## Bull Rock

Lol yeah maybe.


----------



## junk notes

Sweetleaf


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


> Lol yeah maybe.


I get that same hack, every year, no different this year, plus I smoke
Nice playing there Bull !
I am slacking now.
I got rear ended the day before yesterday, and my right wrist is bugging me now.
Cheers to better days
Mitch


----------



## Bull Rock

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I get that same hack, every year, no different this year, plus I smoke
> Nice playing there Bull !
> I am slacking now.
> I got rear ended the day before yesterday, and my right wrist is bugging me now.
> Cheers to better days
> Mitch


Yah I smoke too lol. Thanks, man. You ok? That totally sucks. Sorry to hear that mitch.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


> Yah I smoke too lol. Thanks, man. You ok? That totally sucks. Sorry to hear that mitch.


Yea bro I am fine , wrist just needs a couple of days , so it will work correctly, I am laying off the guitar for a few.
Should get back to playing by Monday or Tuesday, it’s making my sloppy playing more sloppy , lol
Cheers bro


----------



## Bull Rock

Get better brother. And your playing is great. Stop saying it's sloppy man. Keep on posting.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/YvFywVFq]

[/URL]
Ok I will stop trying to be the king of slop.
This is one of the pics of the wrist


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

[url=https://postimg.cc/8Jv0T09b]

[/URL]here is another pic.
What is happening is it doesn’t like to move very precise and more slop comes with it lol ..
Cheers guys


----------



## Trident

Get better Mitch!
And YUPP KEEP POSTING!

Your stuff is a treat!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> Get better Mitch!
> And YUPP KEEP POSTING!
> 
> Your stuff is a treat!


Thanks brother the more confidence you guys give me is really great.
And working like no tomorrow.
Cheers


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Hey Mitch, my dad's also a carpenter. I see _you_ still have all your fingers  
To this day (I'm 33) he _still_ doesn't let me touch some of the bigger power tools (table saw, planer, etc). He would never forgive himself if something happened to one of my fingers. 

Take care of the wrist!


----------



## Trident

Get well Mitch!
Just glad your on the mend


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

SmokeyDopey said:


> Hey Mitch, my dad's also a carpenter. I see _you_ still have all your fingers
> To this day (I'm 33) he _still_ doesn't let me touch some of the bigger power tools (table saw, planer, etc). He would never forgive himself if something happened to one of my fingers.
> 
> Take care of the wrist!


Will do brother. Yea I have been bending nails for over 30 years now. 
And I have come to respect everything that I touch.
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> Get well Mitch!
> Just glad your on the mend


Thanks AJ I was hoping to get some more clips worked out , and possibly jam with a new drummer!
It will have to wait...
I have time.
Cheers


----------



## Trident

Yupp! Mend that wrist and you will be back @ it soon...

And you can let er RIPP


----------



## junk notes

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks AJ I was hoping to get some more clips worked out , and possibly jam with a new drummer!
> It will have to wait...
> I have time.
> Cheers



Alright :-D sounds like a road to recovery. Try not to crack any drummer jokes... and you thought drummers are not good therapy.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

junk notes said:


> Alright :-D sounds like a road to recovery. Try not to crack any drummer jokes... and you thought drummers are not good therapy.


I tend to have better timing with a drummer behind me, he has his own pest control business, and we have not been able to get a time line just yet.
But I have time, I am being very patient with the times we are all facing.
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> Yupp! Mend that wrist and you will be back @ it soon...
> 
> And you can let er RIPP


How’s your hand brother ??


----------



## Trident

Back running again!

Been hitting the keys a bit to help the fingers and occasionally grab a LP and make some noise...
Can’t make to much noise anymore during the week, the better half is working from home in her office..
And the weekends are mine, but been working alot trying to keep community with pastry n bread...
And the clinic job is off the chain...I am fully booked most afternoons..


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sorry to bore everyone!!!
> Thanks for listening..
> Mitch



Good job Mitch, very good palm muting, remember me George Lynch in the Kiss of death theme when Dokken begins to sing.
Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Hi friends

Here are sixteen riffs or intro songs. The target is to guess every song. 

Recorded with a Harley Benton Les Paul with Slash Alnico II PRO pickups, roland microcube amp in rectifier channel and tb bone mb 75 microphone (similar shure sm57).
The guitar effects added in the post production with sony vegas editor.
Songs recorded and playing can be improved but this is only a game to play in whatsapp groups or social networks in this long an boring home confinement.
Results will be published soon, number 6 surely you don't know.

Keep on rocking and enjoy it!!!!

Here the riffs:

https://www.instagram.com/p/B_aYhjfgZlz/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tony Birringuer said:


> Good job Mitch, very good palm muting, remember me George Lynch in the Kiss of death theme when Dokken begins to sing.
> Thanks for sharing!!!


Thanks brother that riff compilation you put up is killer bro thanks for posting.
Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Salty Rose

Here's some of my slide riffs. I've posted some of this before, but the part where I almost get taken out by the train, is new.

Ok, so that part is not actually in the video, it happened right before. I was standing about 2 feet from the track opening my backpack on the ground, when I looked up to see a train approaching at a very fast clip. I had to grab my bag and scramble away from the track, and the train blew it's whistle at me. 

If I'd gotten smeared, folks might've thought I committed suicide. When the truth is, I was being a dumbass.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> Here's some of my slide riffs. I've posted some of this before, but the part where I almost get taken out by the train, is new.
> 
> Ok, so that part is not actually in the video, it happened right before. I was standing about 2 feet from the track opening my backpack on the ground, when I looked up to see a train approaching at a very fast clip. I had to grab my bag and scramble away from the track, and the train blew it's whistle at me.
> 
> If I'd gotten smeared, folks might've thought I committed suicide. When the truth is, I was being a dumbass.



Very cool had no idea there were so many different slides to choose from.
And yea those trains are no joke.
In your location if it was the Coast Starlight! That thing would be at about 50 mph. I think.


----------



## Salty Rose

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Very cool had no idea there were so many different slides to choose from.
> And yea those trains are no joke.
> In your location if it was the Coast Starlight! That thing would be at about 50 mph. I think.


I think some of those slides I got were "new old stock". Some of the packages have dates on them. The Big Heart - 2003. The Corriciadan - 1998 and 1990. I still see the Corriciadan bottles on line occasionally. The Big Heart Mojo slide, no. Those seem to be all bought up. 

I think it was that Starliner. It was right at dusk. I swear that train was moving at freeway speed. Plus the track in that particular spot is banked and curved. I literally didn't see or hear it coming till the very last second. If I'd been actually on the track the outcome may have been very different.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> I think some of those slides I got were "new old stock". Some of the packages have dates on them. The Big Heart - 2003. The Corriciadan - 1998 and 1990. I still see the Corriciadan bottles on line occasionally. The Big Heart Mojo slide, no. Those seem to be all bought up.
> 
> I think it was that Starliner. It was right at dusk. I swear that train was moving at freeway speed. Plus the track in that particular spot is banked and curved. I literally didn't see or hear it coming till the very last second. If I'd been actually on the track the outcome may have been very different.


Very lucky on that..
That’s quite a selection of slides I had one glass slide years ago but couldn’t play jack with it.
May have to revisit them .
Thanks for posting this..
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A little bit of a shuffle.
Thanks for listening .
Mitch


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A little bit of a shuffle.
> Thanks for listening .
> Mitch




Nice lick


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Nice lick


Thanks Jeff I do appreciate the compliment.
Cheers


----------



## Trident

Great job Mitch!

Thanks for sharing the lil tune..


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> Great job Mitch!
> 
> Thanks for sharing the lil tune..


Thanks brother I appreciate you listening to it.
Cheers


----------



## CincyPaul

Here's a one minute jam on the Marshall DSL40c using only the amp's effects.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A bit more of some riffs.
Thanks for listening!
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

CincyPaul said:


> Here's a one minute jam on the Marshall DSL40c using only the amp's effects.



Very well played, love that strat tone your getting.
Thanks for sharing 
Mitch


----------



## Gaz Baker

Rushed through this in an afternoon of lockdown boredom


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have been slacking off a bit, so the noodles let me explore a bit and sometimes something good pops out.
Cheers


----------



## ibmorjamn

Your riffs are coming along Mitch , more lead melody. Good work !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Your riffs are coming along Mitch , more lead melody. Good work !


Thanks for the encouraging words bro I do appreciate your support.
And I have more work to do to get in the swing of it, as I am mostly a rhythm player.
Cheers


----------



## dptone5

Mitch - some nice Les Paul/Marshall tones you got going!! Sounds terrific brother and keep up the great work!!

DP


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

dptone5 said:


> Mitch - some nice Les Paul/Marshall tones you got going!! Sounds terrific brother and keep up the great work!!
> 
> DP


Thanks a million DP I appreciate your kind words and support .
I have another one in the wing.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

No Vox Tone Lab
MXR10 band eq
Dsl40c’s red ultra 2 gain at 2 volume at 2, something I just messed with this afternoon.
Thanks for listening.
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Same set up as above, just an instrument change.
Thanks for listening.
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have brought in the Origin’s for this clip, six amps !!
Thanks for listening.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Salty Rose

here’s some of my slide riffage.


----------



## Salty Rose

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have brought in the Origin’s for this clip, six amps !!
> Thanks for listening.
> Cheers
> Mitch



I love the way those amps sound together!


----------



## Bull Rock

Octaver messin around lol... Crappy phone recorded.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> I love the way those amps sound together!


I thank you brother, I am liking the way that they blend together as well.
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


> Octaver messin around lol... Crappy phone recorded.



Very cool effect Bull, I used something like that for intro and outro on the song I call riffs..
And I subscribed to your channel..
Keep them coming brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


> Octaver messin around lol... Crappy phone recorded.



.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> here’s some of my slide riffage.



I have left a message on the UTUBE link..
But I am going to say it again, that is a very informative vid, and I appreciate the wisdom you have shared with it.
I am going to have to grab a slide and make everyone mad at me ha ha .
Thanks for posting it.
Mitch


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Bull Rock said:


> Octaver messin around lol... Crappy phone recorded.




Hmm, gonna have to break out my Pitch Fork and mess with it some...


----------



## Bull Rock




----------



## J Saw

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A bit more of some riffs.
> Thanks for listening!
> Mitch[Kck /QUOTE]
> YESS! Kick ASS!


----------



## J Saw

KICK ASS!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


>



Hell ya bro, the change up chords were very cool and give the piece a different feel.
Then to come back to the intro riff brilliant.
And the finger dude who can leap tall buildings is a great feature.
Thanks and keep em coming.
Mitch


----------



## Bull Rock

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hell ya bro, the change up chords were very cool and give the piece a different feel.
> Then to come back to the intro riff brilliant.
> And the finger dude who can leap tall buildings is a great feature.
> Thanks and keep em coming.
> Mitch


Lol thanks mitch... You rock.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


> Lol thanks mitch... You rock.


You are rocking also brother, keep em coming!!


----------



## mcblink

Welp, I haven't contributed to this here thread in a while now, so here's a clip of a recent jam. It's another shitty phone clip


----------



## BanditPanda

Great contribution blinky.
BP


----------



## mcblink

Thanks BP


----------



## BanditPanda

Bull Rock said:


>





Did you do that with the Limey ?
Sounded pretty damn righteous.
BP


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Welp, I haven't contributed to this here thread in a while now, so here's a clip of a recent jam. It's another shitty phone clip



Nice and heavy.
And ya can’t beat the shirtless tone.
Thanks for posting.
Bring up the next, I am out of material now, lol
Mitch


----------



## Bull Rock

mcblink said:


> Welp, I haven't contributed to this here thread in a while now, so here's a clip of a recent jam. It's another shitty phone clip




Good riffs Rawk!


----------



## Bull Rock

BanditPanda said:


> Did you do that with the Limey ?
> Sounded pretty damn righteous.
> BP


Lol no... The Charvel... Just a quick noodle on the boss mini..4" speaker power haha . Thx bro. Getting bored with no live Jams.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

mcblink said:


> Welp, I haven't contributed to this here thread in a while now, so here's a clip of a recent jam. It's another shitty phone clip




lol I like the chugga-chugga  

Is there a drummer and bass, or are you guys jamming to a backing track or something? Can't really tell cuz of the lights flashing.


----------



## Bull Rock




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Saturday night fishing for riffs


----------



## mcblink

JeffMcLeod said:


> lol I like the chugga-chugga
> 
> Is there a drummer and bass, or are you guys jamming to a backing track or something? Can't really tell cuz of the lights flashing.


YouTube drum track...
This one.....I think lol



The stage lighting is fun, but it doesn't help us NOT suck lol

Frankly, that was one of the absolute worst phone recordings we've ever done. There is an interface, mics, laptop blah blah, but we never even turned it on...I just snuck the phone up and hit record and then tried to act like it wasn't there..

I could not have picked a worse placement for it 

On the bright side, we are arranging some of those riffs, I've gotten sick of that lead line I was incessantly grinding on, so a couple things have changed already, and hopefully soonish it'll be ready to record for real

I dunno man. Strange times. Not really sure what to think or do with music anymore. Just keep trying to riff through it all. After a creative burst that lasted several months, it all just fell away. 

Fuck.


----------



## Bull Rock

Da crate


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> Welp, I haven't contributed to this here thread in a while now, so here's a clip of a recent jam. It's another shitty phone clip



Cool jam ! The lights are quite distracting but I like them . Is there a cop car some where missing a light bar ?


----------



## mcblink

ibmorjamn said:


> Cool jam ! The lights are quite distracting but I like them . Is there a cop car some where missing a light bar ?


Uhh...maybe? Maybe not? Lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Some clean playing.
Thanks


----------



## Sapient




----------



## Bull Rock

Nice choppage.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Some clean playing.
> Thanks




Uh oh, Mitch got himself a Strat. Get it Mitch.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Uh oh, Mitch got himself a Strat. Get it Mitch.


Yea Jeff I have not played any of my strats in a while , thanks brother!
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


>



I kept hearing. I’m going home
Ten Years After
Nice job bro!!
I subbed your channel..
Cheers
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Bull Rock said:


> Nice choppage.





Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I kept hearing. I’m going home
> Ten Years After
> Nice job bro!!
> I subbed your channel..
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thanks a lot, guys.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tonight’s jam
Thanks 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tonight’s Riffs
Thanks


----------



## Lance Chambers

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Tonight’s Riffs
> Thanks




You losing weight Mitch?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Lance Chambers said:


> You losing weight Mitch?


Not at all brother, been putting it on for 61 years now bro, maybe I can shed a few this summer !!
Thanks for the compliment.
Mitch


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Not at all brother, been putting it on for 61 years now bro, maybe I can shed a few this summer !!
> Thanks for the compliment.
> Mitch




^ lol


----------



## Bull Rock

Some mindless wank.


----------



## LRT#1

mcblink said:


> Welp, I haven't contributed to this here thread in a while now, so here's a clip of a recent jam. It's another shitty phone clip



Well i forgot blink snuck this clip. glad to see that you all enjoyed seeing me turn it to slop


----------



## Neil Skene

Bit of low gain JMP


----------



## Bull Rock

Rock on \m/


----------



## Bull Rock

Sounds good man. Imma give it a whirl like dat.


----------



## Bull Rock

First take BR Demo and looong solo song .. Flubs and all haha. Still working on the lyrics.
7mins of torture haha.

Good headphone muffs sound killer.


----------



## Neil Skene

Bull Rock said:


> First take BR Demo and looong solo song .. Flubs and all haha. Still working on the lyrics.
> 7mins of torture haha.



Love that sound


----------



## Bull Rock

Neil Skene said:


> Love that sound


Thanks for the kind words bro.


----------



## jmp45

Bull Rock said:


> First take BR Demo and looong solo song .. Flubs and all haha. Still working on the lyrics.
> 7mins of torture haha.




Nice Bull... Tone is awesome, what you playing thru?


----------



## Bull Rock

Awww thanks brother for the compliment. Much appreciated.


----------



## Sapient

Neil Skene said:


> Bit of low gain JMP




NIIIICE! Great, great tone!!


----------



## Bull Rock




----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Tonight’s Riffs
> Thanks




Awesome, Mitchell. Always look forward to your vids here.

Rock on my fine brother.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks brother I appreciate the compliment.
I see we have had a few more clips put up, Neil and Bull great work guys.
Love this thread.
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Little trippin' ...


----------



## BftGibson

Cranked this out yesterday


----------



## Neil Skene

Sapient said:


> Little trippin' ...



I like Crunchy


----------



## Neil Skene

Some more 1977 JMP


----------



## Bull Rock

Krunchy


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Little trippin' ...



Nice bluesy vibe, plenty of grind to go around.
Great work brother.
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Neil Skene said:


> Some more 1977 JMP



Love the tone you’re getting from that amp.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Cranked this out yesterday



Another cool tune bro, I do hope J is doing better


----------



## BftGibson

just banged this out today


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> just banged this out today



Another quality tune brother!
Thanks for sharing it.
Mitch


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Another quality tune brother!
> Thanks for sharing it.
> Mitch


Thanks ! It's weird..since that seizure 2 Fridays ago..She can sing a bit but not talk too well.. So trying to get the Doctors to listen..it's got to be in there..something..they can find to help her.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Thanks ! It's weird..since that seizure 2 Fridays ago..She can sing a bit but not talk too well.. So trying to get the Doctors to listen..it's got to be in there..something..they can find to help her.


Prayers and positive vibes to you and J bro.
Tomorrow has to be better.
Mitch


----------



## BftGibson

kicked out another this mornin, Mitch got me thinking back a few years last night & just let it rip for a change. J did verses, i took chorus so we could finish


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> kicked out another this mornin, Mitch got me thinking back a few years last night & just let it rip for a change. J did verses, i took chorus so we could finish



That takes me back, physchidelqic early 70’s late 60’s, love the fuzz and the subtle use of the wha.
Thanks for posting it up brother.
Mitch


----------



## Maggot Brain

Finally rigged up a mic so I can record again and create videos. This was just a little test of my set up with my Vintage Modern.


----------



## Neil Skene

Maggot Brain said:


> Finally rigged up a mic so I can record again and create videos. This was just a little test of my set up with my Vintage Modern.



COOL. I came so close to buying a Vintage Modern last week. It's gone now and I sort of wish I just took the plunge.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Maggot Brain said:


> Finally rigged up a mic so I can record again and create videos. This was just a little test of my set up with my Vintage Modern.



Cool tone offering’s, that was a great amp introduction . Thanks for sharing brother.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Maggot Brain

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Cool tone offering’s, that was a great amp introduction . Thanks for sharing brother.
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thanks! Getting some gear together to record again.

@Neil Skene Thanks man! The prices of these amps, incredible value. Next time you cross paths with one I highly recommend it! As cliche as it may be but I think they will become classics in the future.


----------



## G the wildman

Guys, this is my first post of this kind, basic, but hey. I gotta start somewhere.

Be kind


----------



## mcblink

Sounds good, G!


----------



## Derek S

Neil Skene said:


> I like Crunchy


Duuuuuude...fuckin' killer tone!! JMP's, i mean they just nail it - great work capturing it.


----------



## Neil Skene

50 Watts's of glory


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Neil Skene said:


> 50 Watts's of glory



That amp is so damm cool, nice playing to brother ..


----------



## Sapient

Neil Skene said:


> 50 Watts's of glory




Awesome, dude! Nice jingle and seriously great tone! One of the best Marshall tones I've ever heard, I'd say.


----------



## Neil Skene

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That amp is so damm cool, nice playing to brother ..


I looked for years before I finally bought it, This was my 2204, the JMP from the couple of tracks before is a 2203.
I wish I could have found a JMP in really good condition but it sounds so good I don't care what it looks like.
I'm in Australia so have beaten you to the week end  you'll be there soon


----------



## Neil Skene

Sapient said:


> Awesome, dude! Nice jingle and seriously great tone! One of the best Marshall tones I've ever heard, I'd say.


Thanks, I worked this out then recorded and posted before I could play it properly, (but that's what I always do) It's another tune I don't know where to take to make a song out of it. Your tone comment is super nice


----------



## JeffMcLeod

G the wildman said:


> Guys, this is my first post of this kind, basic, but hey. I gotta start somewhere.
> 
> Be kind




Cool. We don't get many acoustic clips in here really. And of course Neil...well, Neil is allowed to be posted anywhere.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

G the wildman said:


> Guys, this is my first post of this kind, basic, but hey. I gotta start somewhere.
> 
> Be kind



I had to come back and listen again.
Excellent job thanks for sharing brother.
Mitch


----------



## Wenander

a song riff thing i happend to stumble upon when playing sometime last december ... just found it on my phone. =)


----------



## calzone

Recorded on cassette in a year 1995, Marshall Valvestate 8000 line out:


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

calzone said:


> Recorded on cassette in a year 1995, Marshall Valvestate 8000 line out:



Welcome to the forum got any more of those ? that sounds great


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Wenander said:


> a song riff thing i happend to stumble upon when playing sometime last december ... just found it on my phone. =)



Nice heavy crunch there.
That is how they (songs) come about.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wenander

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice heavy crunch there.
> That is how they (songs) come about.
> Thanks for sharing



Thanks alot, that is just great to hear.!! 

..yeah this is the skeleton of a song i will finish ..


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Wenander said:


> Thanks alot, that is just great to hear.!!
> 
> ..yeah this is the skeleton of a song i will finish ..


I believe I have posted a large amount of song ideas that I too need to work out with, lol
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Wenander

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I believe I have posted a large amount of song ideas that I too need to work out with, lol
> Cheers
> Mitch



I only have this one that will work out .... had some others and they dont sound like anything to me today, I guess they did when i recorded them, haha

yeah just start working with them.. 

my first step is to figure out how i played it =)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Wenander said:


> I only have this one that will work out .... had some others and they dont sound like anything to me today, I guess they did when i recorded them, haha
> 
> yeah just start working with them..
> 
> my first step is to figure out how i played it =)


That was my main objective in starting the Utube channel, because I will forget them in the time it takes to go get another beer, lol
Cheers


----------



## Wenander

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That was my main objective in starting the Utube channel, because I will forget them in the time it takes to go get another beer, lol
> Cheers



Hehe i know the feeling...and it´s really hard before any details in the song is decided...theres a million options on how to play....so forgetting all that happends quickly


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Wenander said:


> Hehe i know the feeling...and it´s really hard before any details in the song is decided...theres a million options on how to play....so forgetting all that happends quickly


And if I think it’s got potential, I will play the melody over and over for at least 10 minutes , but still lose it in 3 minutes ,, ha ha but it comes back differently.
Go figure, probably why many of my ideas sound so similar.
But I am still having fun doing it.
Thanks


----------



## Wenander

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> And if I think it’s got potential, I will play the melody over and over for at least 10 minutes , but still lose it in 3 minutes ,, ha ha but it comes back differently.
> Go figure, probably why many of my ideas sound so similar.
> But I am still having fun doing it.
> Thanks



Yeah i do that to....out of fear i play it till i got it. but then when that awful little red "record light" is on my brain freaks out ..... just like when i try a guitar in music-store. haha


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Wenander said:


> Yeah i do that to....out of fear i play it till i got it. but then when that awful little red "record light" is on my brain freaks out ..... just like when i try a guitar in music-store. haha


Somethings never change huh, or you play the riff flawlessly, right up until you hit record,, ha ha .


----------



## G the wildman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I had to come back and listen again.
> Excellent job thanks for sharing brother.
> Mitch



Thanks guys - too kind of you.
I hope to post something a bit more punchy soon. Using my SV20 and strat.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

G the wildman said:


> Thanks guys - too kind of you.
> I hope to post something a bit more punchy soon. Using my SV20 and strat.


I will be looking forward to hearing it!!
Cheers


----------



## jmp45

Not my riff, something I've shot for many times. Very cool.. Pay attention to Robert, not Toyah.. If you can.. Lol..


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something I should have rehearsed more. 
Old tune ,, but now played in D standard.
Thanks for listening.
Mitch


----------



## Wenander

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Something I should have rehearsed more.
> Old tune ,, but now played in D standard.
> Thanks for listening.
> Mitch




Nice...gets my head moving =)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Wenander said:


> Nice...gets my head moving =)


Thanks brother I do appreciate your kind words and support.
I also lost it and the end , ha ha


----------



## sellen

Some SC 800 Tones through OX to Computer. Rehearsing on some classic rock stuff for the Hobby Band  
https://1drv.ms/u/s!AmWKJ1DKSzr0kUqIX7SJkdn5Gh07


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

sellen said:


> Some SC 800 Tones through OX to Computer. Rehearsing on some classic rock stuff for the Hobby Band
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!AmWKJ1DKSzr0kUqIX7SJkdn5Gh07


Nice job bro thanks for sharing your work brother, I appreciate hearing all my buds playing here on the forum.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Trident

Go MITCH!
Late night riffage


----------



## BftGibson

Cranked this out today


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Cranked this out today



Nice work BFT I like em when they get heavier.
Cheers to the next one, as you have been pumping them out brother.
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

No thinking, no direction and no planning whatsoever, just picked up the strat and let off some steam.
Thanks for listening.
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> No thinking, no direction and no planning whatsoever, just picked up the strat and let off some steam.
> Thanks for listening.
> Mitch




Awesome Mitch. Love the extra twang and bite you're getting today. Nice and clear.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Awesome Mitch. Love the extra twang and bite you're getting today. Nice and clear.


Thanks brother I have to think I only cracked the volume on the strat to half way lol
Cheers


----------



## Neil Skene

No thinking, no direction and no planning whatsoever.
Thats how I arrived at where I am today


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> No thinking, no direction and no planning whatsoever, just picked up the strat and let off some steam.
> Thanks for listening.
> Mitch



Cool..some strat action. Sounding good


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Cool..some strat action. Sounding good


Thanks brother I appreciate you taking the time to check it out!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## jchrisf

jmp45 said:


> Not my riff, something I've shot for many times. Very cool.. Pay attention to Robert, not Toyah.. If you can.. Lol..



That older lady is hot.


----------



## jmp45

jchrisf said:


> That older lady is hot.



I guess Toyah was a thing decades ago. I missed that. That riff Robert is doing from fracture is near impossible, no impossible for this guy.


----------



## Neil Skene

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> No thinking, no direction and no planning whatsoever, just picked up the strat and let off some steam.
> Thanks for listening.
> Mitch



Is that full of Seymour Duncan hum buckers? I have a blade in the bridge and the rest are from a classic stack set. but I have not used that one you have in the bridge.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Neil Skene said:


> Is that full of Seymour Duncan hum buckers? I have a blade in the bridge and the rest are from a classic stack set. but I have not used that one you have in the bridge.


Yes it’s the JB jr, this is the 3’rd strat I have put them in, with a hot rails in the neck.
I like what they do.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Some more steam !!
Thanks for listening.
Mitch


----------



## calzone

I started learning this riff from scratch 4 hours ago, never played this before  It will take months to master it as I cannot make "circle" picking movement for now...
DSL 40CR ultra green channel.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

calzone said:


> I started learning this riff from scratch 4 hours ago, never played this before  It will take months to master it as I cannot make "circle" picking movement for now...
> DSL 40CR ultra green channel.



Sounds pretty damn good 
Cheers


----------



## calzone

Copied that riff from Robert Baker Yutube channel. 
EZdrummer is pretty good


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

calzone said:


> Copied that riff from Robert Baker Yutube channel.
> EZdrummer is pretty good



Nice bit of riffage


----------



## Wenander

Something just fell out my brain, just as i couldnt resist noodling just for a few minutes although my doctor says im not allowed ...


----------



## BftGibson




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


>



Nice love the guitar tone
J’s voice is getting better with every song.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Wenander said:


> Something just fell out my brain, just as i couldnt resist noodling just for a few minutes although my doctor says im not allowed ...



I have forgotten why are you not supposed to play ?
Thanks for posting your riff / song idea .
Cheers


----------



## Wenander

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have forgotten why are you not supposed to play ?
> Thanks for posting your riff / song idea .
> Cheers



yeah i have gotten karpaltunnel syndromes ugly cousin ulnaris nerv problems...makes my ringfinger and pinky all numb... but its getting better, before it was in both hands but my right hand is perfectly good now...but my left fretting hand is only slightly better than before. but im really not tounching the guitar at all, this was an exception and only 10 minutes.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Nothing really new , just something off the top of my head.
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something I came up with tonight.
Still have work to do, enjoy !!
Thanks for listening


----------



## LRT#1

This tread needs a bump


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> This tread needs a bump



Hell yea it does!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I really should have rehearsed it a bit more, but I was in a hurry.
Old tune of mine from 1992.
Cheers


----------



## mcblink

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>



MITCH! MY MAN!! Where has this been hiding? I really dig it, and it doesn't sound like Mitch as we know (and love) him!!

It's dark, it's sad, it's metal as fuck!

MOAR PLS!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> MITCH! MY MAN!! Where has this been hiding? I really dig it, and it doesn't sound like Mitch as we know (and love) him!!
> 
> It's dark, it's sad, it's metal as fuck!
> 
> MOAR PLS!


Let me try and bring the 1993 recording we did in the garage, with my son on the drums.
Thanks brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This was done a number of years ago.
And I had to try and capture it with my iPhone from a VHS tape off my TV


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This was done a number of years ago.
> And I had to try and capture it with my iPhone from a VHS tape off my TV



Cool stuff bro , it took me a while to find which one was you  you have to rerecord this song properlythat would be nice!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Cool stuff bro , it took me a while to find which one was you  you have to rerecord this song properlythat would be nice!


Thanks brother 
When I get a chance to properly do it I most certainly will.
Cheers


----------



## Wenander

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Some more steam !!
> Thanks for listening.
> Mitch




I love it. Butthole surfers vibes, great work man !!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Wenander said:


> I love it. Butthole surfers vibes, great work man !!!


I thank you for the great compliment


----------



## CincyPaul

Here's a cover I recorded on a Marshall DSL40c.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Nice clean strat tones, with a walk down memory lane.
Great playing I should say as well.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## junk notes

What Mitch says. ↑ (*That way I can offer two likes ;-)


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>




Nice Mitch, I like that.

But dammit, you still need to get something better than your phone to record with, lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Nice Mitch, I like that.
> 
> But dammit, you still need to get something better than your phone to record with, lol.


Yes I know, you are not the only one telling me this.
Cheers


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Yes I know, you are not the only one telling me this.
> Cheers



I've been beating this into you for at least a year. And until you get something real to record with, I'mma continue beating you with it, lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A little bit of something that needs some more work 
Thanks


----------



## jchrisf

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A little bit of something that needs some more work
> Thanks



Good one Mitch!

What do the neighbors across the street think when the garage door is open?


----------



## BftGibson

non mixed, jmp & bassman together


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

jchrisf said:


> Good one Mitch!
> 
> What do the neighbors across the street think when the garage door is open?


They don’t have a problem with my playing at all.
Cheers


----------



## G the wildman




----------



## G the wildman

Guys the above is pretty tame but played on my SV20 with no effects

G


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> non mixed, jmp & bassman together



Sounds great Bft.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Great clean tones there G
Thanks for sharing your work brother 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks for listening my brother’s.
Mitch


----------



## BftGibson

Woke up this morning with a song on my mind,,hit the drums & got the riff..Wife didn't want to sing today..i suck..but make music..just make it
DSL 50 , Ultra gain on noon w Gibson SGJ 61 Zebra & went over it with 98 Gibson LP 498 into JMP50. Fender Jazz & Ampeg pf50


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Woke up this morning with a song on my mind,,hit the drums & got the riff..Wife didn't want to sing today..i suck..but make music..just make it
> DSL 50 , Ultra gain on noon w Gibson SGJ 61 Zebra & went over it with 98 Gibson LP 498 into JMP50. Fender Jazz & Ampeg pf50



Great song BFT, if that’s only you singing, then you need to put your voice on some more of your work.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Great song BFT, if that’s only you singing, then you need to put your voice on some more of your work.
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks bud. I only sing so i can proceed when the Mrs vetos the heavies !! 

2016, After first CD was done as a guitarist, Our singer gets in life altering trouble. I had to finish dates that summer & was only on first year guitar after switch from bass. never sang a word live. Bass player all them years, i was scared sh.tless. but did it. lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Thanks bud. I only sing so i can proceed when the Mrs vetos the heavies !!
> 
> 2016, After first CD was done as a guitarist, Our singer gets in life altering trouble. I had to finish dates that summer & was only on first year guitar after switch from bass. never sang a word live. Bass player all them years, i was scared sh.tless. but did it. lol


Nice job there buddy.
I am still to scared to try it , I have no voice ha ha


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice job there buddy.
> I am still to scared to try it , I have no voice ha ha


I bet if you do...(the hard part is hearing your self)..it hurts..but you got that drive man..the garage..tie a few lyrics to those songs,, i can see it happening !! It's for the love of music .. respect for all who make original music !!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> I bet if you do...(the hard part is hearing your self)..it hurts..but you got that drive man..the garage..tie a few lyrics to those songs,, i can see it happening !! It's for the love of music .. respect for all who make original music !!


Thanks for the compliment brother.
I cannot sing and play at the same time, plus no voice.
The PA is speaker less, and I have no mic.
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This Thread needs a Bump


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hope this helps.


Mitch


----------



## LRT#1

I called this sloppy for a reason dont beat me up to bad


----------



## JeffMcLeod

LRT#1 said:


> I called this sloppy for a reason dont beat me up to bad


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> I called this sloppy for a reason dont beat me up to bad



We all have our moments, was a cool grinding rhythm , the single note riffs slay , you are going to make me sit down and try a different approach to something.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT I tried, but when I played it faster it didn’t possess the soul I was looking for.


Mitch


----------



## Salty Rose

This is from a decade back, some punk rock dive bar guitar, a Les Paul thru a JTM45RI with a Big M 4x12 no pedals. I always played it turned all the way up.


----------



## mcblink

LRT#1 said:


> I called this sloppy for a reason dont beat me up to bad




Nice guitar !!


----------



## Salty Rose

Another walk down punk rock dive bar memory lane.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> Another walk down punk rock dive bar memory lane.



Cool old pics , tunes , and a place in time that can’t be forgotten.
Cheers


----------



## Sapient

Ok ...haven't done this in a while. As I say ...they can't all be zingers (Primus does too).


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Sapient said:


> Ok ...haven't done this in a while. As I say ...they can't all be zingers (Primus does too).




Sounds like Angus, or solarburn, lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Mistakes and all ..
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Ok ...haven't done this in a while. As I say ...they can't all be zingers (Primus does too).



You Solar. and Alvin have a connection..
Ten Years After


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> You Solar. and Alvin have a connection..
> Ten Years After



As you do with Mr. Iommi, Mitch!


----------



## Iron1

This is more than just a riff, hope that's ok:


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> As you do with Mr. Iommi, Mitch!


That is one hell of a compliment bro , thanks for the more than kind words.
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> This is more than just a riff, hope that's ok:



That is bad ass


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That is bad ass



Thank you, sir.


----------



## Sapient

Here's a little shuffle jam (just some riffs):


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Here's a little shuffle jam (just some riffs):



Another cool shuffle, keep em coming.
Cheers


----------



## SmokeyDopey




----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Another cool shuffle, keep em coming.
> Cheers



Thank, Mitchell! Gonna try to.


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> LRT I tried, but when I played it faster it didn’t possess the soul I was looking for.
> 
> 
> Mitch




Love Sabbath/Trouble/Doom-ish vibes this has. Might just be the mic placement, but dig the tone in this vid more than the others. What's your rig?


----------



## CincyPaul

Wrote and recorded a quick little one minute ditty on the Marshall DSL40c:


----------



## BftGibson




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Love Sabbath/Trouble/Doom-ish vibes this has. Might just be the mic placement, but dig the tone in this vid more than the others. What's your rig?


The mic placement is just my IPhone, I was using my Dsl40c’s, and the Vox Tone Lab, with 68UK amp sim, and tube overdrive, nothing else, the amps where on the green clean channel.
Thanks for the compliment.
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

CincyPaul said:


> Wrote and recorded a quick little one minute ditty on the Marshall DSL40c:



That minute is to short of a ditty, need to make it a little bit longer.


Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


>



Loving the back to heavy riffage.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Thank, Mitchell! Gonna try to.


That’s all it takes bro !!


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> The mic placement is just my IPhone, I was using my Dsl40c’s, and the Vox Tone Lab, with 68UK amp sim, and tube overdrive, nothing else, the amps where on the green clean channel.
> Thanks for the compliment.
> Mitch



Well, keep all that and use the same mic placement for more, please.


----------



## Iron1

This one’s a bit *different*...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Well, keep all that and use the same mic placement for more, please.


Will do brother, soon as the heat comes down!!
Thanks for the compliment.


Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> This one’s a bit *different*...



That is a cool piece, love some mixup heavy slow and a fast punching thunder.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Iron1 said:


> Love Sabbath/Trouble/Doom-ish vibes this has. Might just be the mic placement, but dig the tone in this vid more than the others. What's your rig?



Mitch records with his iphone. We've been after him for years now to upgrade his recording setup, lol.


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That is a cool piece, love some mixup heavy slow and a fast punching thunder.
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thanks - glad you like it. 



JeffMcLeod said:


> Mitch records with his iphone. We've been after him for years now to upgrade his recording setup, lol.



It's amazing how good the iPhone mic sounds. Remember the days when people would camcorder bands and it sounded like you put your head inside a jet engine?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Thanks - glad you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how good the iPhone mic sounds. Remember the days when people would camcorder bands and it sounded like you put your head inside a jet engine?


Yes or the little cassette tape player!
Cheers


----------



## mirrorman

Here's a contribution...no, I'm not a shredder. Or a singer, unfortunately.

" title="04 In The Wind" target="_blank" style="color: #cccccc; text-decoration: none;">04 In The Wind</a></div>


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mirrorman said:


> Here's a contribution...no, I'm not a shredder. Or a singer, unfortunately.
> 
> " title="04 In The Wind" target="_blank" style="color: #cccccc; text-decoration: none;">04 In The Wind</a></div>



Great work on that tune mirrorman really nice to see some great new contributors to this thread..
Bring on the next one.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## mirrorman

Thanks very much Mitch!
Somehow or other, I didn't even know this thread existed until today.
Believe it or not, that song was sitting around waiting to be "finished" since 1985. I finally got around to recording it earlier this year.

You've got some tasty licks there yourself...I especially like your "Confused" parts.
I'm going to have to go back to the beginning of this thread and check the riffage out.


Here's one from 1986:


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mirrorman said:


> Thanks very much Mitch!
> Somehow or other, I didn't even know this thread existed until today.
> Believe it or not, that song was sitting around waiting to be "finished" since 1985. I finally got around to recording it earlier this year.
> 
> You've got some tasty licks there yourself...I especially like your "Confused" parts.
> I'm going to have to go back to the beginning of this thread and check the riffage out.
> 
> 
> Here's one from 1986:



Great song brother, at the 4 minute mark I was singing along, loved the wha / Trowerish lead break, lots going on in that one , and to me still sounds relevant.
Bring some more brother!!
And thank you for the compliment 
Cheers
Mitch


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Iron1 said:


> Thanks - glad you like it.
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how good the iPhone mic sounds. Remember the days when people would camcorder bands and it sounded like you put your head inside a jet engine?



Yeah, the old tin-can effect, lol.


----------



## Ramo

Hi guys heres some songs with my riffing some of you already might know this tracks.

Excuse my donkey singing


----------



## Trident

Thanks for sharing.....


----------



## Ramo

testament inspired


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> testament inspired



Sounds great brother, need to finish it off now.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Reminds me of this one!!
Thanks


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Reminds me of this one!!
> Thanks



it dose sound very similar to your one, i have lot of riffs no time to make song. im sure some point ill finish it. 

here the song it inspired me


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> it dose sound very similar to your one, i have lot of riffs no time to make song. im sure some point ill finish it.
> 
> here the song it inspired me



Nice, I think I have better recodings of that song but I put up the first time we recorded it


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

It seems to have 2 names
Same song though.


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> It seems to have 2 names
> Same song though.



yes ive seen this few month back. when i commented you have lot of material in this song. i love that low E chag chag chag chag that origin and you kick ass with your boy.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> yes ive seen this few month back. when i commented you have lot of material in this song. i love that low E chag chag chag chag that origin and you kick ass with your boy.


Thank you very much for the compliment Ramo the song is supposed to be Predator Knight Stalker is different, ha ha 
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I know this has been posted before so sorry to bore you all.
Thanks for listening!
Mitch


----------



## Iron1

Ramo said:


> Hi guys heres some songs with my riffing some of you already might know this tracks.
> 
> Excuse my donkey singing




Dig it. Wish Soundcloud didn't squash the crap out of stuff though.



Ramo said:


> testament inspired




Totally hear Skolnick in it.



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Reminds me of this one!!
> Thanks




Love that tone.



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> It seems to have 2 names
> Same song though.




That drummer is gettin' after it. Love that. Nothing worse than a metal drummer who's afraid to hit the skins.



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I know this has been posted before so sorry to bore you all.
> Thanks for listening!
> Mitch




What do your neighbors say when they see your wall of Marshalls? Love it!


----------



## LRT#1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I know this has been posted before so sorry to bore you all.
> Thanks for listening!
> Mitch



For a phone recording your placement on that has better sound quality than most of the clips. You should try using that placement more


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> For a phone recording your placement on that has better sound quality than most of the clips. You should try using that placement more


Will do thanks brother,
Only have to get my wife to move her vehicle out of the garage .
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Dig it. Wish Soundcloud didn't squash the crap out of stuff though.
> 
> 
> 
> Totally hear Skolnick in it.
> 
> 
> 
> Love that tone.
> 
> 
> 
> That drummer is gettin' after it. Love that. Nothing worse than a metal drummer who's afraid to hit the skins.
> 
> 
> 
> What do your neighbors say when they see your wall of Marshalls? Love it!


Thanks for the compliment, the drummer is my grandson, my neighbors, just wave and smile, they have been listening to me, since the days of the little practice amps ha ha , no problems at all.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## zachman

Found this older clip, testing out a set of Navarro Pickups


----------



## Sapient

Here's something a little "different" ...some electric country blues ...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> Found this older clip, testing out a set of Navarro Pickups



Sounds great Zachman


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Here's something a little "different" ...some electric country blues ...



Damm good country blues.


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sounds great Zachman




I REALLY like those pickups


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Damm good country blues.



Thanks, Mitch.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The Origin amps are doing their thing, MXR10 band eq, Joyo ultimate drive 3210 lead 100 mosfet pushing the B cabs


----------



## Ramo

My new riff


----------



## Sustainium

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> The Origin amps are doing their thing, MXR10 band eq, Joyo ultimate drive 3210 lead 100 mosfet pushing the B cabs



 Love the tune and the V.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sustainium said:


> Love the tune and the V.


Thank you for the compliment 
The more I play it, it should get better


----------



## junk notes

guys with V's rock!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> My new riff



Needs to be longer bro !!
But I like it.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Reminds me of this one!!
> Thanks




Is that you and your son jamming?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Is that you and your son jamming?


It is me and my grandson 
Thanks Jeff


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> It is me and my grandson
> Thanks Jeff



grandson*

Yeah, that's right, I remember now. You've posted several clips of you guys jamming together. You guys are in good sync, even with some of the odd timing/beats stuff.


----------



## Iron1

Dig all the new stuff. Keep it coming!


----------



## Trident

‘MITCH ROCKS”


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> ‘MITCH ROCKS”


Thanks brother


----------



## Trident

Stay safe out in Cali brother!
Thanks for sharing your world with us all!


----------



## Iron1

Here's another of my newer ones.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The heat is on out here , and it’s supposed to be a scorcher this weekend.
Makes it uncomfortable to go out and play, I do have an idea that I am working on, but it’s in no place to try and record it yet.
Working it out on the MIM strat last night I ran it through the Dsl40c’s, sounds like Priest again!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Here's another of my newer ones.



Really heavy ,, what tuning are you in ? Sounds badass 
Thanks for posting your work brother I appreciate hearing all my buddies work on this forum.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Really heavy ,, what tuning are you in ? Sounds badass
> Thanks for posting your work brother I appreciate hearing all my buddies work on this forum.
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks to you too. This is a really cool thread. 

That’s actually in E standard. I do have other songs in D or D# and my 7 strings are in B standard or C standard.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Thanks to you too. This is a really cool thread.
> 
> That’s actually in E standard. I do have other songs in D or D# and my 7 strings are in B standard or C standard.


I have a hard time with 6 ha ha 3 of mine are in D standard, but the next string change on my SG it will go to C# standard


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have a hard time with 6 ha ha 3 of mine are in D standard, but the next string change on my SG it will go to C# standard



i just cheat and use a Digitech Drop pedal.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> i just cheat and use a Digitech Drop pedal.


That’s cool I have seen one but never used it, and with 10-46’s that low tuning is crazy feeling 2 of my strats got 11-54’s that’s not so bad , have to play a bit easier with the 10’s though.
Thanks


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That’s cool I have seen one but never used it, and with 10-46’s that low tuning is crazy feeling 2 of my strats got 11-54’s that’s not so bad , have to play a bit easier with the 10’s though.
> Thanks



They’re really cool, easy to use and open up a whole world of tuning options. Love mine. If you go more than 4 steps down you may need to tweak your EQ settings though.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> They’re really cool, easy to use and open up a whole world of tuning options. Love mine. If you go more than 4 steps down you may need to tweak your EQ settings though.


I am going to have to test drive one sometime.


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> The Origin amps are doing their thing, MXR10 band eq, Joyo ultimate drive 3210 lead 100 mosfet pushing the B cabs




Love the Flying V in White. Tone reminds me of old UFO


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> Love the Flying V in White. Tone reminds me of old UFO


Thanks brother that is a hell of a compliment


----------



## LRT#1

.


----------



## mcblink

Welp, I haven't contributed much to this thread in some time now. I don't have a lot of new stuff to offer. But if you want to see what ridiculous is, check out this jam that me and LRT did a while back. Feel free to laugh at us lol

....ridiculous


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

That was good, this old one I am going to bring is a mess
It was about 11:30 pm on a Saturday night with over 12 beers strolling me along..
Thanks


----------



## junk notes

Some cool vibes going on there! _Lean back and slow your stroll, man._


----------



## RCM 800

Iron1 said:


> Here's another of my newer ones.



Dude thats brutal love it.


----------



## Iron1

RCM 800 said:


> Dude thats brutal love it.



Thanks! Glad you dig it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something that is as always a work in progress.
Thanks for listening!
Mitch


----------



## Trident

*“GO MITCH”*
*
*


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am going to have to test drive one sometime.


 

he bro , i use that pedal as you know most of my guitar are floyed and they are really fun to re-tune so i got one and i love it. only thing is it has to be loud you guitar otherwise you will hear guitar stings and sound from you are conflicting ))


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> The heat is on out here , and it’s supposed to be a scorcher this weekend.
> Makes it uncomfortable to go out and play, I do have an idea that I am working on, but it’s in no place to try and record it yet.
> Working it out on the MIM strat last night I ran it through the Dsl40c’s, sounds like Priest again!!




now you need pantera type vocals to complete the song.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> now you need pantera type vocals to complete the song.


I need to write a book full of lyrics, ha ha.
Then find someone to sing them, after I find a bassist, and another guitar player!
Thanks brother for the compliment 
Mitch


----------



## LRT#1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I need to write a book full of lyrics, ha ha.
> Then find someone to sing them, after I find a bassist, and another guitar player!
> Thanks brother for the compliment
> Mitch


Hows Scott group going or have they parted ways


----------



## J Saw

mcblink said:


> Welp, I haven't contributed much to this thread in some time now. I don't have a lot of new stuff to offer. But if you want to see what ridiculous is, check out this jam that me and LRT did a while back. Feel free to laugh at us lol
> 
> ....ridiculous



Dang that must be a blast. Didn't know you guys were lefties.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Hows Scott group going or have they parted ways


The last bit of information I got was the Covid crap has shut down everything they where trying to do, and Scott was underage, so he didn’t go out on a couple of their gigs , but now he says they are working on new songs, but there rehearsal spot is in Santa Ana about 40 miles one way, Scott has been 21 since 5/7/ 2020


----------



## Ramo

some riffs for song idea

could not play them better


----------



## LRT#1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> The last bit of information I got was the Covid crap has shut down everything they where trying to do, and Scott was underage, so he didn’t go out on a couple of their gigs , but now he says they are working on new songs, but there rehearsal spot is in Santa Ana about 40 miles one way, Scott has been 21 since 5/7/ 2020


Good to hear there getting back to it


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> some riffs for song idea
> 
> could not play them better



Great riffs the rest of the song should rock hard.
Cheers


----------



## junk notes

I waited 1:08 but, there was no divebomb. :-/
lol


----------



## BftGibson




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


>



Killer song brother


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> I waited 1:08 but, there was no divebomb. :-/
> lol




there are some in this one , my wife filmed it me noodling , aint good as i was trying work out what to play its total impro.

enjoy.


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Killer song brother


Thanks Mitch !!


----------



## Ramo

new song demo

its all me apart from drums.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Me and my buddy Robert , who is also a member here .
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> new song demo
> 
> its all me apart from drums.



Killer song brother, and your son sings a lot like you do.
Keep on rocking Ramo


Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

i found this on my channel way back when i got new pick ups i posted the demo vide for chugger...


----------



## Ramo

RCM 800 said:


> Dude thats brutal love it.


 

burtal song ma man, now you need death angel type vocals on it , i reckon it would be killer. keep chugging man


----------



## Sapient

Been a while. Here's a little old-school ..rock sort of solo...


----------



## zachman

My old Journey Tribute Band



0:00 "Don't Stop Believing" 4:33 "Separate Ways"



0:30 "Wheel In The Sky" 5:19 "Open Arms" 8:39 " Faithfully"


1:43 "Anyway You Want It" 5:35 "Oh Sherrie" 9:09 "Lights"


----------



## Iron1

Ramo said:


> new song demo
> 
> its all me apart from drums.




Dig that. Has an early Megadeth vibe to it.



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Me and my buddy Robert , who is also a member here .
> Thanks




As always, love your tone. And really dig that white V!



Ramo said:


> i found this on my channel way back when i got new pick ups i posted the demo vide for chugger...




Killer riffs!



Sapient said:


> Been a while. Here's a little old-school ..rock sort of solo...




Sounds great!



zachman said:


> My old Journey Tribute Band




Wow, if you told me that was Journey, I'd believe it. Amazing.


----------



## Iron1

Here's one of my older ones I feel like I need to re-record before doing vox:


----------



## zachman

Iron1 said:


> Dig that. Has an early Megadeth vibe to it.
> 
> 
> 
> As always, love your tone. And really dig that white V!
> 
> 
> 
> Killer riffs!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, if you told me that was Journey, I'd believe it. Amazing.



Thanks...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Here's one of my older ones I feel like I need to re-record before doing vox:



That tune has a very heavy familiar vibe that I cannot put a finger on !
Excellent job and tone, and yes I love the V, and that clip at Chris’s office I was using a unfamiliar Peavey to play through.
Thanks for the compliment and sharing your music with us brother.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Iron1 said:


> Dig that. Has an early Megadeth vibe to it.
> 
> 
> 
> As always, love your tone. And really dig that white V!
> 
> 
> 
> Killer riffs!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds great!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, if you told me that was Journey, I'd believe it. Amazing.




Thanks a lot, bro. Diggin' your stuff too! It's really awesome keeping a thread like this 'a rollin' along.


----------



## Ramo

thanks man i love megadeth maybe thats why it has megadeth vibe?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Thanks a lot, bro. Diggin' your stuff too! It's really awesome keeping a thread like this 'a rollin' along.


I am as happy as hell that this thread didn’t die a premature death a year ago.
I keep trying to come up with more material, but they are just not coming to me.
It’s great to see so many new members posting in it.
I applaud all the contributions. This has been one of my favorites since LRT #1 started it ..
Bravo keep them coming guys !!
Cheers 


Mitch


----------



## LRT#1

This was the first post after I created this thread.
@Dogs of Doom
____________________________________________
you 1st! ...

There have been a few posts like this, in the past, but, generally they don't go very far. Doesn't mean that this one is destined to fail, you just never know, but, don't get your hopes too high.

I'm going to move this to the Cellar, where this sort of thing usually goes...
____________________________________________
This tread shows my time here at the MF im glad to see other peoples talent. Every time I log in here I look forward to seeing an alert for this thread. There has been some great and high potential riff that have been posted.

Thanks to all the participants
You guys rock


----------



## BftGibson

cranked this out today, said ef it, this accident aint keeping me down no more,,started new band & website..scroll down after click on & the arrow to play ..will have site the better as time goes on

http://up.bandzoogle.com/track/2492427/up


----------



## Ramo

no riffing here just other side of me.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> no riffing here just other side of me.



I have shown this to quite a few people, and they all say the same thing as I have said, great playing and soul are in this piece Ramo.
Excellent work brother !!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have shown this to quite a few people, and they all say the same thing as I have said, great playing and soul are in this piece Ramo.
> Excellent work brother !!
> Cheers
> Mitch[/QUOT
> 
> thanks brother , you always show support to my work. i cant wait to go back to Georgia and meet up with my teacher so he can teach me few more tricks  i was planning to go this summer but Corona got in a way....


----------



## Trident

Ramo said:


> no riffing here just other side of me.




WELL DONE! Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Ramo

Trident said:


> WELL DONE! Thanks for sharing....



thanks bro.


----------



## LRT#1

Ramo said:


> no riffing here just other side of me.



Nicely done
Has that pink floyd fell


----------



## Ramo

LRT#1 said:


> Nicely done
> Has that pink floyd fell


Thanks man


----------



## Sustainium

Ramo said:


> no riffing here just other side of me.



I really enjoyed that, beautiful piece of music.


----------



## Ramo

Sustainium said:


> I really enjoyed that, beautiful piece of music.


Thank you man, feedback gives me motivation to play more.

thanks for checking out

cheers


----------



## saxon68

Totally forgot I recorded this little clip back last year when my wife got me the interface for our anniversary. Pretty happy with the greenback sound!!!


----------



## BftGibson

Cranked this out today

https://up.bandzoogle.com/track/2499212/remember


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

saxon68 said:


> Totally forgot I recorded this little clip back last year when my wife got me the interface for our anniversary. Pretty happy with the greenback sound!!!



That was damn good bro, thought that it was to short though.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## saxon68

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That was damn good bro, thought that it was to short though.
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks Mitch, it was deliberately short, just a test. One of my buddies who’s heard a lot of clips I’ve made says I should start doing stuff for ads/commercials, he’s got another buddy that makes decent money at it. I might look into it 

I’m not sure if that was my kemper stage or my Helix Stomp, it was at a time when I had both. Probably Kemper though, once I got that the “real” amps and Helix were gathering dust.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Cranked this out today
> 
> https://up.bandzoogle.com/track/2499212/remember


Nice job bro.
I am catching a REM vibe here my friend 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

saxon68 said:


> Thanks Mitch, it was deliberately short, just a test. One of my buddies who’s heard a lot of clips I’ve made says I should start doing stuff for ads/commercials, he’s got another buddy that makes decent money at it. I might look into it
> 
> I’m not sure if that was my kemper stage or my Helix Stomp, it was at a time when I had both. Probably Kemper though, once I got that the “real” amps and Helix were gathering dust.


Sounds really good to me.
I have been listening to your clips since you were posting them on the Dsl40c !!
Thanks


----------



## Ramo

not sure if it works posting instagram links.

https://www.instagram.com/p/CGQwLj8jXLq/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Still working on the arrangement 
Thanks for listening.
Mitch


----------



## saxon68

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Still working on the arrangement
> Thanks for listening.
> Mitch



Very cool. Interesting how effects will inspire stuff eh?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

saxon68 said:


> Very cool. Interesting how effects will inspire stuff eh?


Yea they do spice the flavor, at one time I used them to much , so I have been trying to keep them subtle.
Thanks for checking it out!
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> not sure if it works posting instagram links.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CGQwLj8jXLq/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link



Ramo my brother 
This is one of my fast ones 

Cheers


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

belleswell said:


> A few sides of me.
> 
> A smaller part of a much longer song I'm presently working on.
> 
> 
> A short older one that has tap ons using 2 fingers on
> the right and two on the left.
> 
> 
> This is a song that Joe did for a Nascar video game. He does not start playing lead until the
> one minute mark. As I listened for the first time, I could hear all kinds of Joe licks in my head
> and before he starts with his lead, I had my guitar plugged in and was jamming along.
> The ending came before I was ready and it left me hanging, so I chopped a little of the beginning of the song and added it to the ending.
> 
> 
> 1-4-5 I threw everything at this one to see what would stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The title gives this one away
> 
> 
> 
> www.soundcloud.com/belleswell



You have some great music there brother.
Cheers 
Thanks for sharing it.
Mitch


----------



## LRT#1

belleswell said:


> A few sides of me.
> 
> A smaller part of a much longer song I'm presently working on.
> 
> 
> A short older one that has tap ons using 2 fingers on
> the right and two on the left.
> 
> 
> This is a song that Joe did for a Nascar video game. He does not start playing lead until the
> one minute mark. As I listened for the first time, I could hear all kinds of Joe licks in my head
> and before he starts with his lead, I had my guitar plugged in and was jamming along.
> The ending came before I was ready and it left me hanging, so I chopped a little of the beginning of the song and added it to the ending.
> 
> 
> 1-4-5 I threw everything at this one to see what would stick.
> The last half is better than the first half
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The title gives this one away
> 
> 
> 
> www.soundcloud.com/belleswell



Well done


----------



## bmcguitar

Anomaly (guitar playthrough) from my bands third album, Anomaly (2019)



Formula One guitar play through (from my bands first album in 2013)


----------



## zachman

instinctfx said:


> Anomaly (guitar playthrough) from my bands third album, Anomaly (2019)
> 
> 
> 
> Formula One guitar play through (from my bands first album in 2013)




Diggin it! I like your playing, and tone.


----------



## Sapient

Not done but here's something with ..riffs, I guess. It was suppose to kind of all go together but I just faded it out instead ...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

instinctfx said:


> Anomaly (guitar playthrough) from my bands third album, Anomaly (2019)
> 
> 
> 
> Formula One guitar play through (from my bands first album in 2013)



That sounds great brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Not done but here's something with ..riffs, I guess. It was suppose to kind of all go together but I just faded it out instead ...



What was the phaser type of pedal you had going, sounds good bro !!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> What was the phaser type of pedal you had going, sounds good bro !!
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thanks Mr. Mitch! It's a Walrus Audio, Lilian. It's my favorite phaser ever. I've been through a lot of them and this was the only one that didn't mud up the signal. It retained the bite. Also, it's got a real blend dial for only the effect ..a lot of them out there have a blend but it's not for the effect only; it's for the volume of your guitar and effect at the same time. Essentially this mean no blend for the effect itself at all.

I also added in some pitch shifting in the DAW. I guess it would have been pretty much like having a chorus on when I played it, ..but I didn't.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Thanks Mr. Mitch! It's a Walrus Audio, Lilian. It's my favorite phaser ever. I've been through a lot of them and this was the only one that didn't mud up the signal. It retained the bite. Also, it's got a real blend dial for only the effect ..a lot of them out there have a blend but it's not for the effect only; it's for the volume of your guitar and effect at the same time. Essentially this mean no blend for the effect itself at all.
> 
> I also added in some pitch shifting in the DAW. I guess it would have been pretty much like having a chorus on when I played it, ..but I didn't.


Sounds great to me bro, I have been messing with the flanger on my Tone Lab a bit lately, combined with delay.
I have another one that I used the octave deal on.
But haven’t ventured back to it , but it did sound cool as the train horn on the song Locomotive .
Cheers buddy


Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sounds great to me bro, I have been messing with the flanger on my Tone Lab a bit lately, combined with delay.
> I have another one that I used the octave deal on.
> But haven’t ventured back to it , but it did sound cool as the train horn on the song Locomotive .
> Cheers buddy
> 
> 
> Mitch



Your effects kinda define the "Mitch sound". I know you like them and use them a lot. The great thing these days is that you can freshen them up in the mix ..at least if you rip the audio from the video. Dickin' with the effects can get quite interesting too ...(and in my case ..cover me up a little bit sometimes. )


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Your effects kinda define the "Mitch sound". I know you like them and use them a lot. The great thing these days is that you can freshen them up in the mix ..at least if you rip the audio from the video. Dickin' with the effects can get quite interesting too ...(and in my case ..cover me up a little bit sometimes. )


Thanks buddy I have been trying to keep them subtle, because I do like the roar of the amps, but sometimes a little spice goes a long way.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Salty Rose

I only know one riff on this thing.


----------



## Salty Rose

I used some of these clips in my Origin videos, so, if this is redundant...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> I used some of these clips in my Origin videos, so, if this is redundant...



Your Origin is killing it my friend 


Thanks for posting 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



Ha Ha the post above where I replied to Ibmorjamn I said I am trying to keep the fx subtle, and my next clip has got a smothering of FX 
Whoops !!
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> I only know one riff on this thing.



The intro took me on a journey


----------



## Salty Rose

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> The intro took me on a journey


Ah, thank you, yes I think I needed to just check out and disappear into the music for a bit


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sloppy and mistakes ...
Thanks for listening.
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ramo my brother
> This is one of my fast ones
> 
> Cheers



Yeah bro this is what im talking about, keep playing like that i dig it..


----------



## tone seaker

68 Super Trim 1/2 Stack Cranked, My wife is sitting at the table i play for her


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tone seaker said:


>



Damm brother that was wicked good.
You have been holding out.
Now you need to post some more!!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Yeah bro this is what im talking about, keep playing like that i dig it..


Thanks buddy for the compliment.. 
I need to get back to some of this but I am lacking melodies to pursue.
That is where you can help me !!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sloppy and mistakes ...
> Thanks for listening.
> Mitch




Punchy tone, with a nice harmonic slicing chirp.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> Punchy tone, with a nice harmonic slicing chirp.


Thank you for the compliment Zachman 
I do appreciate you taking the time to check it out..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thank you for the compliment Zachman
> I do appreciate you taking the time to check it out..
> Cheers
> Mitch



The pleasure was all mine!


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## G the wildman

My latest effort. Standard American Strat. SV20, Boss reverb, bad singer and a budding guitarist.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

G the wildman said:


> My latest effort. Standard American Strat. SV20, Boss reverb, bad singer and a budding guitarist.



Very soulful version, and you can sing !
I even sang along with ya..
Thanks for sharing brother 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

belleswell said:


> I was spinning the wheel on the Axe Fx II and got to one in the upper 200's, or was it 300's. It was late.
> I would jam along and then go up one pre set at time. I started at 230 which is called "smokin" on my version, and one of my faves.
> As I tried each preset for a few seconds going up one at a time while jammin to a bt, I came across one with insane delay. Almost sounded like chipmunks. I turned up the vol of the repeat a little then just tried to keep up. I got behind the beat a couple times and then just tried to play faster to catch up to the speed of the delay.



That ending was just crazy.
Nice work brother!!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## CincyPaul

Recorded most of this instrumental yesterday on a Marshall DSL40c. The Guitars I used are a 2015 American Standard Fender Stratocaster HSS Shawbucker, 69' Thinline Tele, Fender Duo-Sonic, Custom Homemade Guitar, and a Fender P-Bass.

Additional amps: Vox AC15, Fender Hot Rod DeVille

Thanks!


----------



## G the wildman

CincyPaul said:


> Recorded most of this instrumental yesterday on a Marshall DSL40c. The Guitars I used are a 2015 American Standard Fender Stratocaster HSS Shawbucker, 69' Thinline Tele, Fender Duo-Sonic, Custom Homemade Guitar, and a Fender P-Bass.
> 
> Additional amps: Vox AC15, Fender Hot Rod DeVille
> 
> Thanks!



Hey that was great!!!!


----------



## Ramo

belleswell said:


> I was spinning the wheel on the Axe Fx II and got to one in the upper 200's, or was it 300's. It was late.
> I would jam along and then go up one pre set at time. I started at 230 which is called "smokin" on my version, and one of my faves.
> As I tried each preset for a few seconds going up one at a time while jammin to a bt, I came across one with insane delay. Almost sounded like chipmunks. I turned up the vol of the repeat a little then just tried to keep up. I got behind the beat a couple times and then just tried to play faster to catch up to the speed of the delay.






very tasty and nicely seasoned lick bro, I really liked it you were on fire!!!



here are my latest riffs in song format if anyone is interested.














cheers

Ramo


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> very tasty and nicely seasoned lick bro, I really liked it you were on fire!!!
> 
> 
> 
> here are my latest riffs in song format if anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ramo



Cool songs brother #2 was my favorite.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something off the top of my head. Thanks for listening!
Mitch


----------



## G the wildman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Something off the top of my head. Thanks for listening!
> Mitch



Well Done Mike.

What pups are in your guitar. Do they fit single coil cut outs?

G


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

G the wildman said:


> Well Done Mike.
> 
> What pups are in your guitar. Do they fit single coil cut outs?
> 
> G


It’s the Seymour Duncan JBjr in the bridge and the hotrails in the neck, and yes they fit the single coil cut outs.
Thanks 
Mitch


----------



## G the wildman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> It’s the Seymour Duncan JBjr in the bridge and the hotrails in the neck, and yes they fit the single coil cut outs.
> Thanks
> Mitch


Sorry Mitch that I always call you Mike.

Got my glasses on tonight


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Cool songs brother #2 was my favorite.
> Cheers




thanks for checking it out bro, I think I should turn down posting songs/videos, getting the feeling people are getting sick of my playing


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> thanks for checking it out bro, I think I should turn down posting songs/videos, getting the feeling people are getting sick of my playing


I always think that about my stuff as well, but people don’t always see it when you first post it.
And don’t turn it down turn it up buddy 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## BftGibson




----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I always think that about my stuff as well, but people don’t always see it when you first post it.




well, cant speak for others but I'm no sick of your playing. 

ill be posting on youtube, as usual, that's why I didn't post your video in TTR, I think they had enough of me


----------



## G the wildman

Ramo said:


> thanks for checking it out bro, I think I should turn down posting songs/videos, getting the feeling people are getting sick of my playing


Guys,

It is great that people keep the thread going. So keep posting.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> well, cant speak for others but I'm no sick of your playing.
> 
> ill be posting on youtube, as usual, that's why I didn't post your video in TTR, I think they had enough of me


Not at all bro keep posting, it is the reason I joined the forum in the first place.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


>



Is that the 15- or the 30 ??
Sounds great 
Thanks for sharing 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## G the wildman

belleswell said:


>




Hi Bell,

I thought these were real good quality. The Jazzy one had me dreaming I was in a swanky restaurant in the West End with a gorgeous babe and of course you on stage looking and sounding coolio.

G


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

belleswell said:


> Thank you Sir. It was something I had done about a dozen years ago. It was a bt originally named LA SMOoth JAzz.
> I consolidated the name and used a pic of one of our corgis. River
> 
> The other one was done recently for another forum's monthly Jam. It needs work
> as their are a lot of mistakes and rough spots. The pic is one of a mother brown thasher feeding one of her babies on a large rock.


Both clips are great bro .
Thanks for sharing brother .. 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tonight’s foray !!! Thanks for listening.
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Tonight’s foray !!! Thanks for listening.
> Mitch




Excellent, Mitch. 1:16 was golden with the deep-arm down sweep. It was like:


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Excellent, Mitch. 1:16 was golden with the deep-arm down sweep. It was like:


Thank you for the compliment brother I am truly humbled.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Is that the 15- or the 30 ??
> Sounds great
> Thanks for sharing
> Cheers
> Mitch


OR 15 one side 2204 other !


----------



## BftGibson

Orange TH30..clean for main theme & then Dirty chan over it. Gibson SG faded


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Orange TH30..clean for main theme & then Dirty chan over it. Gibson SG faded



Has a back in time feel to it, an early 70’s vibe, can hear in my head a Jon Lord keyboard addition..
Nice work brother.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Has a back in time feel to it, an early 70’s vibe, can hear in my head a Jon Lord keyboard addition..
> Nice work brother.
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks,the Orange kinda provokes that naturally in its gain structure. Was fully intending to do a heavy one for its first test but hit a few notes on the SG & there was some nice mid gain tone there.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Thanks,the Orange kinda provokes that naturally in its gain structure. Was fully intending to do a heavy one for its first test but hit a few notes on the SG & there was some nice mid gain tone there.


Amazing the way a piece of gear can bring out some inspiration..
Thanks


----------



## G the wildman

BftGibson said:


> Orange TH30..clean for main theme & then Dirty chan over it. Gibson SG faded



Very - Cage the Elephant.

I really like it.

love the lead tone.

g


----------



## BftGibson

G the wildman said:


> Very - Cage the Elephant.
> 
> I really like it.
> 
> love the lead tone.
> 
> g


Thanks !! Really enjoying how the Orange amps are taking me back a bit..they kinda make you play em at the edge of breakup..so much tone to find there.


----------



## Sapient

Been a while. Here's something I've been messin' with the last couple days:


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Been a while. Here's something I've been messin' with the last couple days:



Damm nice playing bro, you and Solarburn should pair up on a collaboration..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Damm nice playing bro, you and Solarburn should pair up on a collaboration..
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thanks Mitch!

I don't hear much from Solarburn.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Thanks Mitch!
> 
> I don't hear much from Solarburn.


I last heard from him on the SC thread.
And he frequently is on Friday’s mean rock thread.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something that came up tonight 
Thanks


----------



## G the wildman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Something that came up tonight
> Thanks



Thanks Mitch.

keep um coming.


----------



## G the wildman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Damm nice playing bro, you and Solarburn should pair up on a collaboration..
> Cheers
> Mitch


I thought you would like that one Mitch. Right up you street.

G


----------



## Ramo

belleswell said:


>



Nice tunes, i must say its bit too much wah for my taste  nice playing tho , keep on rocking.


----------



## Ramo

G the wildman said:


> Thanks Mitch.
> 
> keep um coming.




Nice heavy tune there Mitch,can you play that but faster  i know i keep saying faster, faster , where the dreams ive been after... wait wrong song..... carry on  
Chug some more


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Something that came up tonight
> Thanks




Damn ...some awesome LA sleaze rock, Mitch. That one belongs at the Whisky a go go. Very nice!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Damn ...some awesome LA sleaze rock, Mitch. That one belongs at the Whisky a go go. Very nice!


I thank you buddy for the compliment 
Never played at the Whiskey ..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

G the wildman said:


> Thanks Mitch.
> 
> keep um coming.


Thanks for the kind words and support 
I do try they don’t seem to be so quick to bust out lately.
Thanks 
Mitch


----------



## Headache

Dinking around with my guitar after another knee surgery last night, can't go to work til Monday....


----------



## G the wildman

Headache said:


> Dinking around with my guitar after another knee surgery last night, can't go to work til Monday....




Very cooool 

post some more!

G


----------



## Headache

G the wildman said:


> Very cooool post some more!



You asked for it. Heres today's created riff.


----------



## G the wildman

Headache said:


> You asked for it. Heres today's created riff.



Cheers.

that was more assertive. I liked it a lot.

G


----------



## Headache

Put another riff together just now.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Put another riff together just now.



Steve do you know you have comments turned off on your YouTube channel ??
I couldn’t say anything about your skills there . Great job on all those riffs man .
Cheers


----------



## Headache

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Steve do you know you have comments turned off on your YouTube channel ??
> I couldn’t say anything about your skills there . Great job on all those riffs man .
> Cheers



No idea, ha ha I'll go check into that.

Edit: turns out if you say your video is "safe for kids," then it turns comments off automatically. Learn new things every day.
Thanks for the heads up Mitchell!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> No idea, ha ha I'll go check into that.
> 
> Edit: turns out if you say your video is "safe for kids," then it turns comments off automatically. Learn new things every day.
> Thanks for the heads up Mitchell!


No problem brother


----------



## ibmorjamn

I have been out of it lately , nothing but it's time to get back !


----------



## BftGibson

Gotta get me a singer..latest one


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Gotta get me a singer..latest one



That just sounds so evil and heavy.
Thanks for posting


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> I have been out of it lately , nothing but it's time to get back !



Well welcome back here bro.
Thanks for sharing!!
Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

BftGibson said:


> Gotta get me a singer..latest one



BFT , I like the darkness !


----------



## BftGibson

ibmorjamn said:


> BFT , I like the darkness !


Thanks..Triple Recto & Orange TH30 made me do it !!


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That just sounds so evil and heavy.
> Thanks for posting


Thanks Mitch, that TH30 is a beast !!


----------



## Headache

BftGibson said:


> Gotta get me a singer..latest one




This was great!
Great tones panned left and right. Very clean recording.


----------



## Headache

ibmorjamn said:


> I have been out of it lately , nothing but it's time to get back !




I love the energy here!


----------



## ibmorjamn

Headache said:


> I love the energy here!


Thanks , I put together a single riff and needed a drum part . Hydrogen all though basic is quick and simple. So once I got the basic drum track I put the rhythm track in and felt like a noodle . Usually it’s how I get solo ideas. Many things do not fit well and are not clean but hopefully I keep at it and don’t through it in the heap.


----------



## Headache

Just got this one finished up. Kind of a Doomy drudging feel.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is an older piece of mine that I tried to spice up a bit..
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Thanks Mitch, that TH30 is a beast !!


Yes it is definitely a winner in my book


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Just got this one finished up. Kind of a Doomy drudging feel.



Your music is great and haunting..
Love it
That ending was phenomenal.
Cheers
Mitch


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is an older piece of mine that I tried to spice up a bit..
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch




Not bad, I like it Mitch.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Not bad, I like it Mitch.


Thanks Jeff I appreciate the compliment..
Cheers


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks Jeff I appreciate the compliment..
> Cheers


----------



## Sapient

Here's a throw-together. Kinda shit, but ...entertainment, I guess. ..

<will repost>


----------



## Iron1

BftGibson said:


> Gotta get me a singer..latest one




Dig those riffs! 



Headache said:


> Just got this one finished up. Kind of a Doomy drudging feel.




#DOOM!


----------



## Sapient

Headache said:


> Just got this one finished up. Kind of a Doomy drudging feel.




Dude, that's like seriously good. Not in an amateur way either. You should get that into a real pro studio. At least this one anyway.


----------



## Headache

Sapient said:


> Dude, that's like seriously good. Not in an amateur way either. You should get that into a real pro studio. At least this one anyway.



Thanks man! Appreciate it a lot!


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Sapient

A little improvement I think with this one. Had to work my new plugs out. Not a mixer though ...most often I suck. Lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Just a little unwinding


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

belleswell said:


> This one was influenced by Satch's first album, "Not Of This Earth". My finished folder says I did this one in '09.
> I like the harmonics at the very end.
> 
> Thanks for the listen.



That is damn good bro.
Excellent work there brother.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> A little improvement I think with this one. Had to work my new plugs out. Not a mixer though ...most often I suck. Lol.



Damm brother that has a very serious late 60’s vibe to it.
Thanks for posting it brother.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Just a little unwinding




Hearing your playing since I've been here now I've come to know your LA playing style. Very "Whiskey/Troubadour" ..ish to me. That one there kinda has an Eddie sound and feel to it ...hence the LA rock again. Very cool, Mitch.



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Damm brother that has a very serious late 60’s vibe to it.
> Thanks for posting it brother.
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thanks, bro! 

Too bad times pass. Would have been cool to have been there.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Hearing your playing since I've been here now I've come to know your LA playing style. Very "Whiskey/Troubadour" ..ish to me. That one there kinda has an Eddie sound and feel to it ...hence the LA rock again. Very cool, Mitch.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, bro!
> 
> Too bad times pass. Would have been cool to have been there.


Would be cool as hell to jam with you.
I thank 
you on the compliment.
I am just a happy hack, playing in my garage.
Thanks buddy 
Mitch


----------



## Headache

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am just a happy hack, playing in my garage.
> 
> Mitch




That's what we all are! 
Playing and having a good time is what it's all about brother.
Cheers!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> That's what we all are!
> Playing and having a good time is what it's all about brother.
> Cheers!


Hell yea


----------



## Headache

Here's another ditty I recently put together


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Here's another ditty I recently put together



Your riffs and tone/ playing is top notch bro, I love that stuff.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


> Here's another ditty I recently put together



sounds great man, sounds like you using DSL?


----------



## Headache

Ramo said:


> sounds great man, sounds like you using DSL?



Very close, used my TSL in 1 channel and Mode 4 in the other.


----------



## Headache

I wrote and recorded this one tonight from scratch. Zombies! Ha ha.
Got my 2 boys and one of their girlfriends to do the Zombie noises and screams ha ha what a hoot!



Epiphone Goth Explorer with Seymour Duncan Blackouts (Mick Thompson's)
Airis Savage drive OD 
Marshall Mode Four amp 1 crunch channel 
Marshall cabinet with Celestion G12K-100's /Eminence Man O Wars 
Sennheiser e609 mic on a K100

I adore this guitar tone!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> I wrote and recorded this one tonight from scratch. Zombies! Ha ha.
> Got my 2 boys and one of their girlfriends to do the Zombie noises and screams ha ha what a hoot!
> 
> 
> 
> Epiphone Goth Explorer with Seymour Duncan Blackouts (Mick Thompson's)
> Airis Savage drive OD
> Marshall Mode Four amp 1 crunch channel
> Marshall cabinet with Celestion G12K-100's /Eminence Man O Wars
> Sennheiser e609 mic on a K100
> 
> I adore this guitar tone!




Heavy duty brother 
What is the tuning ??
Cheers


----------



## Sapient

I'd like to actually write some stuff like some of you do but the whole process is so much f'n work. Hard to write about stuff these days too for me as I don't give a shit about anything enough to write about it ..in a conventional song sense. Kudos to you guys writing and producing song tracks. Very cool.


----------



## Headache

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Heavy duty brother
> What is the tuning ??
> Cheers



Thanks buddy! Drop B. It's been my favorite lately.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Thanks buddy! Drop B. It's been my favorite lately.


Thanks for the reply, it is heavy.


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


> I wrote and recorded this one tonight from scratch. Zombies! Ha ha.
> Got my 2 boys and one of their girlfriends to do the Zombie noises and screams ha ha what a hoot!
> 
> 
> 
> Epiphone Goth Explorer with Seymour Duncan Blackouts (Mick Thompson's)
> Airis Savage drive OD
> Marshall Mode Four amp 1 crunch channel
> Marshall cabinet with Celestion G12K-100's /Eminence Man O Wars
> Sennheiser e609 mic on a K100
> 
> I adore this guitar tone!



nice and heavy, good job man.


----------



## mirrorman

Here's my obliteration of a 19th century English carol...


----------



## Iron1

Here's my latest. Recorded with my best friend's bass I inherited when he died in October, hence the heavy doss of solo'ed bass lines.


----------



## Ramo

Iron1 said:


> Here's my latest. Recorded with my best friend's bass I inherited when he died in October, hence the heavy doss of solo'ed bass lines.



godd job man , nice and heavy.

cheers


----------



## Iron1

Ramo said:


> godd job man , nice and heavy.
> 
> cheers



Thanks!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Here's my latest. Recorded with my best friend's bass I inherited when he died in October, hence the heavy doss of solo'ed bass lines.



Sorry about the loss of your friend, that is heavy and full of power.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something I dabbled around with last night my version of heavy funk.
Cheers


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sorry about the loss of your friend, that is heavy and full of power.
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thanks, brutha. 



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Something I dabbled around with last night my version of heavy funk.
> Cheers




As weird as this might sound, it reminds me of the main riff in God of Thunder. Good stuff!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Thanks, brutha.
> 
> 
> 
> As weird as this might sound, it reminds me of the main riff in God of Thunder. Good stuff!


Thanks buddy I have not heard that song in so long, I can’t remember how long it’s been lol or how it s melody is played..
Cheers


----------



## Sapient

Here's one using my new amp sims. ...some Riffage anyway:


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Here's one using my new amp sims. ...some Riffage anyway:



Ok brother you and Joe ( Solarburn) both remind me of Alvin Lee!!
Great work there brother..
  
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ok brother you and Joe ( Solarburn) both remind me of Alvin Lee!!
> Great work there brother..
> 
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thanks, Mitch. A fine MR'r you are. 

Rock hard thy brother of the black, ...thy brother of the gold.


----------



## LRT#1

Here is the latest from Blink and I.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is a top of my head.
Had to record it to not forget the melody.
Thanks for listening.
Cheers Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Here is the latest from Blink and I.



This a great rocking piece.
Thanks for sharing..
Mitch


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ok brother you and Joe ( Solarburn) both remind me of Alvin Lee!!
> Great work there brother..
> 
> Cheers
> Mitch



lol can definitely hear some Solar in there, huh?


----------



## JeffMcLeod

LRT#1 said:


> Here is the latest from Blink and I.





lol some serious doomage


----------



## Ramo

LRT#1 said:


> Here is the latest from Blink and I.




great jam, i dig it and you two should jam more often its really awesome.


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is a top of my head.
> Had to record it to not forget the melody.
> Thanks for listening.
> Cheers Mitch





Hey Mitch now we are talking, i want more like this, pedal to the metal. 

@Sapient nice noodling man, keep posting more if you can. 
Cheers

Ramo


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> Hey Mitch now we are talking, i want more like this, pedal to the metal.
> 
> @Sapient nice noodling man, keep posting more if you can.
> Cheers
> 
> Ramo



Thanks, Ramo. Likewise, bro. 

Respect too for the dedication (at least in persistence) it takes to put what you do here together ..time and time again.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Thanks, Ramo. Likewise, bro.
> 
> Respect too for the dedication (at least in persistence) it takes to put what you do here together ..time and time again.


I've got more coming brother, it drives me more if people want to hear my crap


----------



## BftGibson

Wanted to record the Jet City JC20HV got earlier this week,


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Wanted to record the Jet City JC20HV got earlier this week,



That amp is no slouch bro.
Cool ass tune as usual Den ..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Iron1

LRT#1 said:


> Here is the latest from Blink and I.




Dig it. Definitely echo the comment that y'all should do this more often. 



BftGibson said:


> Wanted to record the Jet City JC20HV got earlier this week,




I absolutely love my JCA22h, no surprise you love your Jet City. Sounds great!


----------



## LRT#1

Thanks for the coments and glad you guys dig it. There will be more of this in time just hope its not another year.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Thanks for the coments and glad you guys dig it. There will be more of this in time just hope its not another year.


I also hope it doesn’t take another year , that’s some great rocking work.
Cheers


----------



## Headache

LRT#1 said:


> Here is the latest from Blink and I.




I really liked that! FukkYeah!


----------



## Headache

So you guys ever forget songs you've written?
I sure do! Makes me mad....
I have to make youtube videos to be able to remember how to play it for posterity.

I made 2 just now for my latest 2 songs.





Ha ha why do I act that way?


----------



## Sapient

Headache said:


> So you guys ever forget songs you've written?
> I sure do! Makes me mad....
> I have to make youtube videos to be able to remember how to play it for posterity.
> 
> I made 2 just now for my latest 2 songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha why do I act that way?


----------



## Dogs of Doom

I had a little inspiration. I worked on it a little bit, it's still in it's infant stage. This proves the idea that, I can record well enough & play well enough, but I can't record & play... I always end up playing like a drunken sailor.

Even w/ the flubs, you'll get the idea. Just not as strong as a good performance of the parts.



details:
Gary Kramer Turbulence 629 (prototype) Floyd Rose 29 frets.
Secret Pre-amp
Kemper Marshall '71 Super Lead
1960 w/ Greenback
into I/O direct

also
send out w/o cab sim to:
Marshall EL34 50/50 (channel A)
Marshall AVT112 w/ H30 (55hz)
Integral mic system installed.
Sennheiser MD-421
AKG D112

So, the guitar is overkill... ...

Recorded in my living room.

Backing track w/ same type rhythm I was thinking, just happened to find one! ...


----------



## Headache

Dogs of Doom said:


> I had a little inspiration. I worked on it a little bit, it's still in it's infant stage. This proves the idea that, I can record well enough & play well enough, but I can't record & play... I always end up playing like a drunken sailor.
> 
> Even w/ the flubs, you'll get the idea. Just not as strong as a good performance of the parts.
> 
> 
> 
> details:
> Gary Kramer Turbulence 629 (prototype) Floyd Rose 29 frets.
> Secret Pre-amp
> Kemper Marshall '71 Super Lead
> 1960 w/ Greenback
> into I/O direct
> 
> also
> send out w/o cab sim to:
> Marshall EL34 50/50 (channel A)
> Marshall AVT112 w/ H30 (55hz)
> Integral mic system installed.
> Sennheiser MD-421
> AKG D112
> 
> So, the guitar is overkill... ...
> 
> Recorded in my living room.
> 
> Backing track w/ same type rhythm I was thinking, just happened to find one! ...




Wow! That was downright inspirational.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

thanks bro!

I'm just disappointed because I had all these good takes, while working on stuff, but only got mediocre takes on here & about ½ the licks & harmonies that I've worked (roughly) in my head...

It gives me the formula. This will be my Christmas song 2020! ...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> So you guys ever forget songs you've written?
> I sure do! Makes me mad....
> I have to make youtube videos to be able to remember how to play it for posterity.
> 
> I made 2 just now for my latest 2 songs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha ha why do I act that way?



I have to do the same thing Steve.
I have to remember the last one I posted ha ha.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dogs of Doom said:


> I had a little inspiration. I worked on it a little bit, it's still in it's infant stage. This proves the idea that, I can record well enough & play well enough, but I can't record & play... I always end up playing like a drunken sailor.
> 
> Even w/ the flubs, you'll get the idea. Just not as strong as a good performance of the parts.
> 
> 
> 
> details:
> Gary Kramer Turbulence 629 (prototype) Floyd Rose 29 frets.
> Secret Pre-amp
> Kemper Marshall '71 Super Lead
> 1960 w/ Greenback
> into I/O direct
> 
> also
> send out w/o cab sim to:
> Marshall EL34 50/50 (channel A)
> Marshall AVT112 w/ H30 (55hz)
> Integral mic system installed.
> Sennheiser MD-421
> AKG D112
> 
> So, the guitar is overkill... ...
> 
> Recorded in my living room.
> 
> Backing track w/ same type rhythm I was thinking, just happened to find one! ...



Nice job DOD thanks for sharing brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

2 plus years and this thread is still going.  

Hell yea 


Mitch


----------



## mickeydg5

Dogs of Doom said:


> I had a little inspiration. I worked on it a little bit, it's still in it's infant stage. This proves the idea that, I can record well enough & play well enough, but I can't record & play... I always end up playing like a drunken sailor.
> 
> Even w/ the flubs, you'll get the idea. Just not as strong as a good performance of the parts.
> 
> 
> 
> details:
> Gary Kramer Turbulence 629 (prototype) Floyd Rose 29 frets.
> Secret Pre-amp
> Kemper Marshall '71 Super Lead
> 1960 w/ Greenback
> into I/O direct
> 
> also
> send out w/o cab sim to:
> Marshall EL34 50/50 (channel A)
> Marshall AVT112 w/ H30 (55hz)
> Integral mic system installed.
> Sennheiser MD-421
> AKG D112
> 
> So, the guitar is overkill... ...
> 
> Recorded in my living room.
> 
> Backing track w/ same type rhythm I was thinking, just happened to find one! ...



Why Whammy?

Call it Battle Anthem and make it meaner.

I have war on the mind.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice job DOD thanks for sharing brother


Thanks Mitch!


mickeydg5 said:


> Why Whammy?
> 
> Call it Battle Anthem and make it meaner.
> 
> I have war on the mind.


It's just an idea at this point, it could be a war song... 

A War Christmas song? Covid Christmas?


----------



## mickeydg5

Dogs of Doom said:


> Thanks Mitch!
> 
> It's just an idea at this point, it could be a war song...
> 
> A War Christmas song? Covid Christmas?


Christmassy it aint.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

mickeydg5 said:


> Christmassy it aint.


spoil sport!


----------



## Headache

Dogs of Doom said:


> Thanks Mitch!
> 
> It's just an idea at this point, it could be a war song...
> 
> A War Christmas song? Covid Christmas?



All I want for Christmas is WAaaaaaRrrrr!


----------



## mickeydg5

For Christmas, nah.


----------



## Sapient

Dogs of Doom said:


> Thanks Mitch!
> 
> It's just an idea at this point, it could be a war song...
> 
> A War Christmas song? Covid Christmas?



A War on Christmas might be more apropo.


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Headache said:


> All I want for Christmas is WAaaaaaRrrrr!


"all we are say-ing... is give war a chance... It's all we're saying!"


Sapient said:


> A War on Christmas might be more apropo.


lol...

thanks for the comments on SC. IDK how to comment reply on there. I only know how to post tunes. I tend to get a lot of fake accounts messaging me, but, I never answer them.

Headache: you like the high octave part eh? That's the advantage of the 29 fret shred guitar by Kramer. That part starts at the 24th fret & goes to the 26th & bends ½ step (27) on the E string. The whole part is played on the high E string. The whole idea, that was well executed about 2 dozen x's prior, is that each note when appropriate, has a nice dreamy vibrato. Going slightly sharp w/ it helps the temperament of the notation (intonation). After the 1st 3 notes, it goes into standard guitar range, but it's low end is high on a normal guitar.

The piece is heavily inspired by Uli Roth, who in turn, was heavily inspired by Hendrix. I still have to work on it a bit. A couple of the little pieces, even though they are technically simple, when I was recording, I was thinking it through & didn't do it right. Even that high part, even though I had nice vibrato going, on the take, I pulled the string off the fretboard a couple x's, making for a dead note, then a kink sound when I pulled it back on... 

Uli plays some stuff in the high range, to sound like a violin in tone. He has a couple guitars w/ 30+ frets. Hendrix, somehow also got some of those high pitch tones. Not sure how he did it, whether he pulled the strings on his pickups & bend, or I guess a slide gets you anywhere you want, but some of Hendrix high stuff seemed to have bends,


----------



## Sapient

Ok ..been working on something for the thread. Yes, like you bad-boy studio recorders. Lol. Just an idea. Middle section is just a fill-in. All virtual instruments.

The guitar plug is a Marshall Silver Jubilee.




V2 ..a little quieter more bass


----------



## Ramo

Here is a new song with new riffs. One of the riff was inspired by @Mitchell Pearrow and bass did one of my bros from TTR forum metal89.

My vocals are not good (I'm not singer) hope you guys dig it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Here is a new song with new riffs. One of the riff was inspired by @Mitchell Pearrow and bass did one of my bros from TTR forum metal89.
> 
> My vocals are not good (I'm not singer) hope you guys dig it.





Fook yea


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tony Birringuer said:


> Thanks for listening.



Tony that was great I made a mistake in my original post here as I thought that was you playing.
thanks for sharing your work brother, that’s a great song , and I subbed your Utube channel.
Look forward to hearing more of your work brother.
Cheers
Mitch


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Thanks Mitch.
I really appreciate your comments.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The first thing off the top of my head, as I haven’t played in a week and a half.
Thanks for listening!!
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tonight’s foray !!
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Tonight’s foray !!
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch




Diggin' that one Mitch! You nasty nasty!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Diggin' that one Mitch! You nasty nasty!!


Thanks buddy I appreciate the compliment


----------



## C-Grin

Just noodlin about nutin
On the Origin 20


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

C-Grin said:


> Just noodlin about nutin
> On the Origin 20



I really dig those raw raunchy tones your getting, where you using a boost, or overdrive??
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## C-Grin

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I really dig those raw raunchy tones your getting, where you using a boost, or overdrive??
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thank you, here is my oh so organized pedal mess (it normally does not look like this ). The 808 is on mostly to boost the mids a bit as the Maverick is an "murican" speaker and I prefer a Brit flavor. But my Brit flavored speakers are mucho efficient and are loud, and my ears already ring all the time.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## BftGibson

latest mess


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

C-Grin said:


> Thank you, here is my oh so organized pedal mess (it normally does not look like this ). The 808 is on mostly to boost the mids a bit as the Maverick is an "murican" speaker and I prefer a Brit flavor. But my Brit flavored speakers are mucho efficient and are loud, and my ears already ring all the time.
> View attachment 83462


Well my friend you are getting great tones in that set up there.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> latest mess



BFT you are like a song machine 


Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

belleswell said:


>



Some serious skills going on in this one my brother, why haven’t we heard more of your work brother ??


Mitch


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

belleswell said:


> Humble thanks kind Sir.
> 
> I have a bunch at my SC page. Click on my user name in the SC link.
> or
> www.soundcloud.com/belleswell
> 
> All of the pics for the songs are mine, except one with Lzzy Hale and her Explorer, and another with a cat playing a guitar in front of a stack of Marshalls. lol
> 
> Aside from this thread going back a couple months and a monthly jam at a sister forum, I've not posted in quite a while.
> 
> Thanks again for the listen,
> j


Some very cool work there buddy thanks for the link.
Cheers


----------



## Sapient

BftGibson said:


> latest mess




Pretty rowdy, bro!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dsl40c’s,3210, MXR10 band eq 
Red ultra 2 channel gain at 3 volume at 2
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Trident

*“GO MITCH”*

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ibmorjamn

Dogs of Doom said:


> I had a little inspiration. I worked on it a little bit, it's still in it's infant stage. This proves the idea that, I can record well enough & play well enough, but I can't record & play... I always end up playing like a drunken sailor.
> 
> Even w/ the flubs, you'll get the idea. Just not as strong as a good performance of the parts.
> 
> 
> 
> details:
> Gary Kramer Turbulence 629 (prototype) Floyd Rose 29 frets.
> Secret Pre-amp
> Kemper Marshall '71 Super Lead
> 1960 w/ Greenback
> into I/O direct
> 
> also
> send out w/o cab sim to:
> Marshall EL34 50/50 (channel A)
> Marshall AVT112 w/ H30 (55hz)
> Integral mic system installed.
> Sennheiser MD-421
> AKG D112
> 
> So, the guitar is overkill... ...
> 
> Recorded in my living room.
> 
> Backing track w/ same type rhythm I was thinking, just happened to find one! ...



Great work !


----------



## Ramo

belleswell said:


>





That “f” awesome man, i really really liked it!!!! Thats similar to my style and its right up in my alley. 

great job man, can you teach me how to play like that? 

cheers

Ramo


----------



## Headache

Came up with this little riff tonight.
It's apparently way too loud for my phone mic but whatever, it's just an idea.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Came up with this little riff tonight.
> It's apparently way too loud for my phone mic but whatever, it's just an idea.



Love listening to your riffs brother.
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Another bland riff but, it is the first thing I played this evening..
Thanks for listening!!!
Mitch


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

belleswell said:


>



That song is like taking a long drive and blaring some great heavy rock.
Thanks for sharing brother..
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> *“GO MITCH”*
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks AJ I always love your support my brother...


----------



## Headache

Don't think I've posted this one yet:
Happy new year brothers!


----------



## ibmorjamn

This one is rough but for you @Mitchell Pearrow my first for 2021


----------



## Ramo

cant remember if i posted this track, this is my latest riffs and song Ive done. (excuse the singing)
by the way bass was done by metal89 from an other forum.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Don't think I've posted this one yet:
> Happy new year brothers!



Foolk ya that is killing it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> This one is rough but for you @Mitchell Pearrow my first for 2021



Hell yea bro


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> cant remember if i posted this track, this is my latest riffs and song Ive done. (excuse the singing)
> by the way bass was done by metal89 from an other forum.



This is a killing machine of a song ...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> cant remember if i posted this track, this is my latest riffs and song Ive done. (excuse the singing)
> by the way bass was done by metal89 from an other forum.



Megadeath vibe !!!
Treasure it


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something slow and sloppy...
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## belleswell

Del


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

belleswell said:


> Which one would you pick?
> 
> Two different takes recorded about a month apart.
> I need to pick one for a project I'm working on.
> Thanks for the listen.



I think number 1
Both are great hard to pick


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Origin‘s both and 3210, full 50watt power on both Origins volume at 3
Thanks for listening
Mitch


----------



## Trident

"Rock on Brother Mitch"


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> "Rock on Brother Mitch"


Thanks AJ I will certainly do the best I can


----------



## Ramo

Mitch great videos as always, you crazy rocker it will be a blast to jam with you with cracked Marshalls.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Mitch great videos as always, you crazy rocker it will be a blast to jam with you with cracked Marshalls.


I thank you buddy, it would be great to kick back jam on some heavy hitting rock, knock back a couple of cold ones and just have a great day of it..
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I thank you buddy, it would be great to kick back jam on some heavy hitting rock, knock back a couple of cod ones and just have a great day of it..
> Cheers


we have to make it happen man would be memorable for sure.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> we have to make it happen man would be memorable for sure.


Hell Yea


----------



## Trident




----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Origin‘a both and 3210, full 50watt power on both Origins volume at 3
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch




Mitch, I was watching a couple videos on YouTube last night (unrelated to music) and for whatever reason, some of your videos were on the sidebar. 

Did you get a SV20 and SC20?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Mitch, I was watching a couple videos on YouTube last night (unrelated to music) and for whatever reason, some of your videos were on the sidebar.
> 
> Did you get a SV20 and SC20?


No Jeff sadly I did not, but I did persuade a buddy of mine to bring his 2 heads over for me to test drive them ..
Cool friend huh.
Cheers


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> No Jeff sadly I did not, but I did persuade a buddy of mine to bring his 2 heads over for me to test drive them ..
> Cool friend huh.
> Cheers



Ah, ok. So you were playing them, but they're not yours. Got it, lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Ah, ok. So you were playing them, but they're not yours. Got it, lol.


Yes


----------



## ibmorjamn

Last night I was messing around with the Bugera v22 straight in to my 2x10 using the RL Customs V with post editing in mixcraft 8 delay ,compression and chorus. Copied and paned both tracks one of the lead tracks is dry.I need to add a drum and bass track.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Origin‘a both and 3210, full 50watt power on both Origins volume at 3
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch



Sounds good Mitch !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Sounds good Mitch !


Thanks my brother, I should not have stumbled in that particular tune , I have been playing it since 93, had to watch what I was doing because the guitar could get out of hand at the volume I was at ..
But it felt great to do it.
Cheers buddy 


Mitch


----------



## Headache

Put this together today between classes on the 7 string drop A


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Put this together today between classes on the 7 string drop A



Damm Steve you are a riff machine


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Happy new year 2021!!!!!!
In this video you can see what 2 new tubes JJ ECC83S 12AX7 can do for dsl1hr.
Keep on rocking!!!!


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tony Birringuer said:


> Happy new year 2021!!!!!!
> In this video you can see what 2 new tubes JJ ECC83S 12AX7 can do for dsl1hr.
> Keep on rocking!!!!



Love the AC/DC montage.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

belleswell said:


>



Another great driving tune !!
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

Here is my new lead riffs (I guess)

this one I dedicate to my bro @steveb63


----------



## G the wildman

Ramo said:


> Here is my new lead riffs (I guess)
> 
> this one I dedicate to my bro @steveb63



Very cool, how r u getting the sustain?

G


----------



## Ramo

G the wildman said:


> Very cool, how r u getting the sustain?
> 
> G


Gear wise its just boss sd1 in to friedman be-od and artec delay in fx loop rest with hands 

And thank you for the compliment


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Ramo said:


> Here is my new lead riffs (I guess)
> 
> this one I dedicate to my bro @steveb63




Nice, sounds good man.

Little bit of Gilmour influence? lol


----------



## Ramo

JeffMcLeod said:


> Nice, sounds good man.
> 
> Little bit of Gilmour influence? lol


Thank you brother, yes I do like Gilmore, Gary Moore, Vinnie Moore and many many greats  

thank you for the compliment and checking the video.


----------



## Sapient

Headache said:


> Put this together today between classes on the 7 string drop A




You got a unique gift, dude. Own identifiable unique writing style and tone too. Don't change it!


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> Here is my new lead riffs (I guess)
> 
> this one I dedicate to my bro @steveb63




Nice, Ramo. Nice bends. Those are hard to hold and not drift out of key a bit. You killed it.


----------



## steveb63

Ramo said:


> Here is my new lead riffs (I guess)
> 
> this one I dedicate to my bro @steveb63



Wow
Thank you so much brother.

To have you dedicate such great playing is so flattering.

You are the best my friend, so cool!

Love ya bro.


----------



## steveb63

Sapient said:


> Nice, Ramo. Nice bends. Those are hard to hold and not drift out of key a bit. You killed it.


That's because Ramo has CHOPS.

He's one in a million.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Headache said:


> Put this together today between classes on the 7 string drop A






lol @ the mask.

Teacher, or student? lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A bit of tonight’s trying to remember an older piece of mine.
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Last night I was messing around with the Bugera v22 straight in to my 2x10 using the RL Customs V with post editing in mixcraft 8 delay ,compression and chorus. Copied and paned both tracks one of the lead tracks is dry.I need to add a drum and bass track.



Great crunch and grind here bro, I did not hear this till now.
Cheers


----------



## Iron1

Headache said:


> Put this together today between classes on the 7 string drop A




Nice! Sounds killer! I think I used to have that same guitar. At least mine looked just like it, a JS32-7 in white. Loved that thing.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Ramo

belleswell said:


> 2020.



Fantastic song, it made me reflect past life and made me day dreaming. 

awesome job, I hear bit of Aerosmith in it? 

cheers 

Ramo


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Nice, Ramo. Nice bends. Those are hard to hold and not drift out of key a bit. You killed it.


Thanks brother for kind words, I just wish I could play it bit more clean and how I wanted... Im never happy with my work always something to wing about lol

@steveb63 thanks brother Im glad you liked it . I did think it would be up in your alley that type of rock 

@Mitchell Pearrow my chuger bro is chuging it again, thats it is cool bro. I love that pinch harmonics you do makes it more metal and Zakk Wylde style playing.keep it up and keep on chugging.

cheers

Ramo


----------



## Ramo

belleswell said:


>



Man I love your lead playing, it always so good and done with taste. With right amount of speed and balance between shred and feel. 


Your lead style is similar to what I like and want to play. 
Great job brother.

cheers

Ramo


----------



## steveb63

Ramo said:


> Thanks brother for kind words, I just wish I could play it bit more clean and how I wanted... Im never happy with my work always something to wing about lol
> 
> @steveb63 thanks brother Im glad you liked it . I did think it would be up in your alley that type of rock
> 
> @Mitchell Pearrow my chuger bro is chuging it again, thats it is cool bro. I love that pinch harmonics you do makes it more metal and Zakk Wylde style playing.keep it up and keep on chugging.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ramo


Perfect!

Right up my alley. You're too much Ramo, I am so proud of you.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

belleswell said:


> 2020.



Such style and finesse , excellent work and thanks for sharing it here.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

belleswell said:


> Humble thanks Ramo and Mitch.
> 
> I can always hear everything I did with a recording that could have made it
> better. I'm my own worst critic and am never happy with what ends up in my finished folder.
> Thanks for listening and helping me get over my self conscious attitude about posting my music.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks m8s.
> Cheers, J .


I remember how nervous I was on the first clip, then trying to make some more, but all my friends here , didn’t burn me at the stake, so I just kept putting them up, mistakes and all, and I will continue, because sharing them is as much fun as making them. Cheers to hearing more of your work brother...
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I remember how nervous I was on the first clip, then trying to make some more, but all my friends here , didn’t burn me at the stake, so I just kept putting them up, mistakes and all, and I will continue, because sharing them is as much fun as making them. Cheers to hearing more of your work brother...
> Mitch


 Same here man.. 

Keep rocking and remember haters will always hate no matter what. So just do your thing rock and chug!


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

belleswell said:


> Back in '14, I had my wife drop me off at GC while she went to the other end of the mall to get a few groceries.
> I was going for some picks. I had to walk by the guitars, and I noticed a JS 2400 had a reduced price sticker on it. It was the same guitar I had played a month prior and it had a $2399 price sticker.
> 
> The sticker said reduced - scratch and dent.
> I looked and looked and could not find what was wrong. I finally asked a sales guy and he pointed out 3 very light scuffs in the top coat next to the cavity cover on the back. Because of these scuffs, the price had been knocked down to $1399. That's $1000 off. I was silently cursing myself when I told him to go get the case.
> 
> My wife walked in just in time to see me putting my wallet back in my pocket.
> "What did you get", she asked. Another guitar I said sheepishly. Surprisingly, she approved. She's the true keeper.
> 
> It was a day before my birthday, I had been working a ton of overtime, and I had not bought a guitar in over
> year, so..... an early, wife approved, birthday present to myself. Great guitar btw.
> 
> 
> Thanks to whomever scuffed up this guitar as the reduced price made it my kind of guitar.
> 
> JS 2400 Jam after getting this guitar.
> It seemed fitting to throw in some Satch licks.



Very cool story, and a great clip to boot.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

belleswell said:


> Back in '14, I had my wife drop me off at GC while she went to the other end of the mall to get a few groceries.
> I was going for some picks. I had to walk by the guitars, and I noticed a JS 2400 had a reduced price sticker on it. It was the same guitar I had played a month prior and it had a $2399 price sticker.
> 
> The sticker said reduced - scratch and dent.
> I looked and looked and could not find what was wrong. I finally asked a sales guy and he pointed out 3 very light scuffs in the top coat next to the cavity cover on the back. Because of these scuffs, the price had been knocked down to $1399. That's $1000 off. I was silently cursing myself when I told him to go get the case.
> 
> My wife walked in just in time to see me putting my wallet back in my pocket.
> "What did you get", she asked. Another guitar I said sheepishly. Surprisingly, she approved. She's the true keeper.
> 
> It was a day before my birthday, I had been working a ton of overtime, and I had not bought a guitar in over
> year, so..... an early, wife approved, birthday present to myself. Great guitar btw.
> 
> 
> Thanks to whomever scuffed up this guitar as the reduced price made it my kind of guitar.
> 
> JS 2400 Jam after getting this guitar.
> It seemed fitting to throw in some Satch licks.




are you Stach fun? I love his work saw him few times live it was expiriance.

Great story and score, stores here would never reduce price that much,. I remember when i was searching my snakbyte there was one in store, but it had vol knob pushed in but repaired they only took off like £200 I think or less...


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Ramo

belleswell said:


> I just might be.



I think its safe to say you are just a bit  


my fave songs from is Extremist, war, secret prayer, ceremony, 10 words. but i love extrimist the most


----------



## Iron1

belleswell said:


> Back in '14, I had my wife drop me off at GC while she went to the other end of the mall to get a few groceries.
> I was going for some picks. I had to walk by the guitars, and I noticed a JS 2400 had a reduced price sticker on it. It was the same guitar I had played a month prior and it had a $2399 price sticker.
> 
> The sticker said reduced - scratch and dent.
> I looked and looked and could not find what was wrong. I finally asked a sales guy and he pointed out 3 very light scuffs in the top coat next to the cavity cover on the back. Because of these scuffs, the price had been knocked down to $1399. That's $1000 off. I was silently cursing myself when I told him to go get the case.
> 
> My wife walked in just in time to see me putting my wallet back in my pocket.
> "What did you get", she asked. Another guitar I said sheepishly. Surprisingly, she approved. She's the true keeper.
> 
> It was a day before my birthday, I had been working a ton of overtime, and I had not bought a guitar in over
> year, so..... an early, wife approved, birthday present to myself. Great guitar btw.
> 
> 
> Thanks to whomever scuffed up this guitar as the reduced price made it my kind of guitar.
> 
> JS 2400 Jam after getting this guitar.
> It seemed fitting to throw in some Satch licks.




Definitely a great story. Having an awesome wife is more valuable than a store full of guitars, by far.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

belleswell said:


> I just might be.



Wow what an arsenal.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

belleswell said:


>



Excellent piece right there, you have an enormous amount of talent and taste !!
Thanks for sharing your work brother.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

belleswell said:


> I just might be.




Nice! Don't get them tangled in a line ..Moby Dick might not give them back to you.


----------



## Headache

JeffMcLeod said:


> lol @ the mask.
> 
> Teacher, or student? lol



Teacher.


----------



## Ramo

belleswell said:


>



That was great, I love your work now could you play extrimist?  

thanks


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This a very rough version of something I am trying to work out with my brother Ramo !!
Don’t be mad brother..
It will definitely get better, but this is a collaboration that is still being worked on. First draft, 2 riffs from Ramo, and 2 riffs from myself.
Thanks for listening!!!
Mitch


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Headache

Here's a rough draft I put together today.




I changed the lyrics, ha ha don't hate me for that!

It's drop tuned to C# std and it's at 118bpm. Original is 120 ish


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something off the cuff for tonight’s noise making...

thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Sapient

belleswell said:


>




Wow, that sounds great. You are the first guitar instrumentalist I've ever liked. I don't like any of the guys doing it and I never have, but your stuff is amazing. You're a true talent.

+ that chick is really hot associated with one of your songs in your list.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Headache

So I retracked both guitars, worked over the drums, retracked a verse, starting to like it a lot more. 
I just taught it to my band, it is sounding pretty good there. It's a nice break from the thrash that I usually teach them and I think they enjoyed it.
It would make a good closer song as I'd assume most people would be drunk and willing to song along to a song they've all heard before. 
Here's version 3.5


----------



## BftGibson

Messin with 2205 Normal chan, still waiting for a singer to appear


----------



## Ramo

Here's one of my noodling


----------



## Ramo

belleswell said:


> 9 out of 36 are JS models. I have some great guitars made by Gibson, Fender, Carvin, Martin, and some others that are drool worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks m8. I very much appreciate your kind words.
> 
> I have a love/hate relationship with quite a few of his songs. The one at the top of the list is Flying In A Blue Dream. The Extremist is also on the list.
> 
> Love the song, but hate the fact that I can't quite nail it . So many of his songs fit that description.
> 
> Years ago I bought a DVD titled "Diatonic Theory and Harmony" by Doug Doppler as taught by Joe. These are the lessons he used to teach his students. When Joe had Doug, who was one of his best students, take over for him teaching as his touring schedule made it hard to do both, so he let Doug take over teaching.
> 
> This DVD and the pdf files that explains modes, diatonic theory, and a host of other great material is one I would recommend.
> 
> Teaching an old dog new tricks is a difficult task with me, and yet this material did just that.
> 
> I would also add that I've been playing since 64. I took lessons for three years and have been self taught ever since. Norman English was my teacher. RIP. He got his fame from playing in the Big Band era. He was renowned for his lap steel playing.
> 
> He had Valco make a guitar for him and his students. He used the name
> English Electronics, although Valco made it for him.
> 
> After a year, of taking lessons from him, my parents finally realized I was serious and bought one of his electrics for me. It has a reso body with a piezo style pup buried under the bridge for one of the two pups.
> Quite a innovative design for 1964. My parents bought one for me in 65.
> 
> Here it is.
> '65 Tonemaster Electric by English Electronics (Valco)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hot bite going the last few days on gills ice fishing. Good times, tasty eats.


Great story man.

Im the same with his songs, love hate love.  

I will be able to play extremist but dont know how long will it take my slow brain to absorb info


----------



## ibmorjamn

I have been working on this:

I put a little more on it but editing is still sketchy. More work:


----------



## BftGibson

popped this out this week.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Ramo said:


> Here's an of my noodle





lol pretty cool stuff. Shred it man, shred it.


----------



## ibmorjamn

One more go at mixing , it seems mixing is as much of a art as playing and I need work on both .Lol Edit , removed 2.0 remixed to 2.5 . I had a bunch of volumes off , drums were to low. Tried balance it a bit. Sounds like crap on a cell phone speaker. Headphones bring it out. Wish I had studio speaker/monitors.


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> popped this out this week.



That 2205 is doing the business 
Sounds great brother..
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

QUOTE="ibmorjamn, post: 2083736, member: 37157"]One more go at mixing , it seems mixing is as much of a art as playing and I need work on both .Lol Edit , removed 2.0 remixed to 2.5 . I had a bunch of volumes off , drums were to low. Tried balance it a bit. Sounds like crap on a cell phone speaker. Headphones bring it out. Wish I had studio speaker/monitors.

[/QUOTE]
Picking up a bit of a UFO vibe with this one, and early Priest.
Nice work Ibmorjamn..


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

belleswell said:


> March 2019 - American Goldfinch.
> These guys look more like the common sparrow during late autumn through mid winter and then
> start to take on their namesake colors by spring.



That sounds fantastic 
Great soundtrack material in that piece for sure buddy, love the wha work, fantastic shred..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

JeffMcLeod said:


> lol pretty cool stuff. Shred it man, shred it.




Thanks brother, Im trying


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> QUOTE="ibmorjamn, post: 2083736, member: 37157"]One more go at mixing , it seems mixing is as much of a art as playing and I need work on both .Lol Edit , removed 2.0 remixed to 2.5 . I had a bunch of volumes off , drums were to low. Tried balance it a bit. Sounds like crap on a cell phone speaker. Headphones bring it out. Wish I had studio speaker/monitors.



Picking up a bit of a UFO vibe with this one, and early Priest.
Nice work Ibmorjamn..
[/QUOTE]
Thanks Mitch , fun riff to play . I thought it more of a early Alice Cooper and Dio flavor not intentionally. I noticed when I catch the D chord = Dio !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something that came from something else, drop tuned from D standard..
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Something that came from something else, drop tuned from D standard..
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



Rocking it again  

Great riffs brother


----------



## Trident

*"GO MITCH"*
*Thanks for sharing!*


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Rocking it again
> 
> Great riffs brother


Thank you for the compliment brother 
It’s a great compliment when it comes from another player.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> *"GO MITCH"*
> *Thanks for sharing!*


Thank ya AJ you are another great inspiration for me to keep plugging along.
And you know I ain’t scared ta share ..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Trident

From just about day 1 you have shared all of your riffs n songs......You just keep a ROCKIN n we will keep enjoying.....

*“You inspire us all” *

Thank you for a 2020 full of your work!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> From just about day 1 you have shared all of your riffs n songs......You just keep a ROCKIN n we will keep enjoying.....
> 
> *“You inspire us all” *
> 
> Thank you for a 2020 full of your work!


I am greatly humbled, and appreciate the compliment/support after the play off game I will try and bring another to the thread.
Thanks again brother 


Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here is something in the same box but a tad bit of a variation.
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Trident

Way to go!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> Way to go!


Thanks buddy I kind of jumped the gun but had a minute to go through it, and then hit the red button and let the mistakes fly , ha ha 
Cheers


----------



## Trident

You can jump the gun anytime brother!


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here is something in the same box but a tad bit of a variation.
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch




Nice Mitch. I'm listening in headphones, and you have some seriously tight Marshall CHUNK going on there. Sounds like a f'n chainsaw that is seriously reaching to cut off someone's head.

Rock thy nation, brother Mitch!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Nice Mitch. I'm listening in headphones, and you have some seriously tight Marshall CHUNK going on there. Sounds like a f'n chainsaw that is seriously reaching to cut off someone's head.
> 
> Rock thy nation, brother Mitch!


Damm that is a huge an excellent compliment...
Thank you buddy for your time to check it out..
I am going to bring the wind of its sails !!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hear is yet another variation of the last one.
I might need to take some time and put it all together..
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Headache

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hear is yet another variation of the last one.
> I might need to take some time and put it all together..
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch





Please will that guitar to me! I drool over it!


----------



## Headache

Today we had a snow day, so I downloaded a drum track off youtube and wrote this song, and recorded it. Happy with the single guitar tone. Made a quick video showing the 3 riffs of the song.


----------



## Trident

*“GO MITCH” *


----------



## ibmorjamn

Headache said:


> Here's a rough draft I put together today.
> 
> 
> Love it , you killed it !!!!!
> 
> I changed the lyrics, ha ha don't hate me for that!
> 
> It's drop tuned to C# std and it's at 118bpm. Original is 120 ish


----------



## ibmorjamn

Ramo said:


> Here's an of my noodle



Holly crap , I think you shredded every scale. I really like the tune .


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Today we had a snow day, so I downloaded a drum track off youtube and wrote this song, and recorded it. Happy with the single guitar tone. Made a quick video showing the 3 riffs of the song.



Love the heavy riffs that turn into songs, I have the same idea to accomplish, on 3 different pieces, got some work to do, the V has a very special way of wrecking havoc on my riff ideas and I think I just have to keep it, lol 2018 Gibson 
Thanks buddy 


Mitch


----------



## Ramo

ibmorjamn said:


> Holly crap , I think you shredded every scale. I really like the tune .


Thank you brother, I could not think what else I could shove in it lol 

thanks for checking it out.

cheers 

Ramo


----------



## ibmorjamn

belleswell said:


> March 2019 - American Goldfinch.
> These guys look more like the common sparrow during late autumn through mid winter and then
> start to take on their namesake colors by spring.



I don’t know what to say but another great player here !


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hear is yet another variation of the last one.
> I might need to take some time and put it all together..
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



Good riff , I like it bro !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Good riff , I like it bro !


Thank you buddy


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Love the heavy riffs that turn into songs, I have the same idea to accomplish, on 3 different pieces, got some work to do, the V has a very special way of wrecking havoc on my riff ideas and I think I just have to keep it, lol 2018 Gibson
> Thanks buddy
> 
> 
> Mitch


I like your tone with the V , reminds me of my Explorer ! Ceramic 500’s


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> I like your tone with the V , reminds me of my Explorer ! Ceramic 500’s


The V has the dirty fingers pick ups, and I have to keep recording it the way I have here recently because my phone is capturing it fairly well, with the Dsl40c and SD1 on red ultra 2.
In my ears anyway!!
Thanks buddy


----------



## Headache

Little whiskey, little 80's riffage


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


> Little whiskey, little 80's riffage



Awesome shit man, loving the Jackson and heavy riffing with Marshall.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Little whiskey, little 80's riffage



That is some ass kicking riffage


----------



## Headache

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That is some ass kicking riffage



Thank you buddy!


----------



## Headache

Ramo said:


> Awesome shit man, loving the Jackson and heavy riffing with Marshall.



Thanks man! Actually I just got this Jackson out and gave it a full setup. I haven't played this one in about 9 months now. I bought it new, rounded a few sharps frets off, stuck a dimebucker in the bridge, ernie ball 10's and it's sat in its case since then.
Love the necks!


----------



## Headache

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hear is yet another variation of the last one.
> I might need to take some time and put it all together..
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



This is my favorite of all your riffs!


----------



## Headache

Here's my daily riff for this cold rainy day.
Dean V custom "blue water" #9 of 19 made. (Actually they remade #1 so there were 20 made. )
Ebony board, mahogany body/neck, string-thru. V profile neck, I added Seymour Duncan reverse zebra SH-6b and '59n, graphtech nut.


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


> Thanks man! Actually I just got this Jackson out and gave it a full setup. I haven't played this one in about 9 months now. I bought it new, rounded a few sharps frets off, stuck a dimebucker in the bridge, ernie ball 10's and it's sat in its case since then.
> Love the necks!


Jackson necks are really nice, want to get new pro V that they released this year but it has no trem  

keep chugging man it has my support.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> This is my favorite of all your riffs!


I Thank you Steve my friend, this one and a couple of others are going to be made into about a 6 minute song eventually.
I do hope it comes out as good as the music/ riffs you’ve been putting up.
Thanks again brother 


Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Here's my daily riff for this cold rainy day.
> Dean V custom "blue water" #9 of 19 made. (Actually they remade #1 so there were 20 made. )
> Ebony board, mahogany body/neck, string-thru. V profile neck, I added Seymour Duncan reverse zebra SH-6b and '59n, graphtech nut.



That is right on the mark there, love that shit more every day!!!
Cheers to your next one!
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Round 2 Version 2.
I have more to go on this, and I will continue to bring it here.
Hope you like it!!!
Cheers 


Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Round 2 Version 2.
> I have more to go on this, and I will continue to bring it here.
> Hope you like it!!!
> Cheers
> 
> 
> Mitch



Kicking ass again I see, heavy riffs as always!


----------



## Trident

*“GO MITCH” *


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Kicking ass again I see, heavy riffs as always!


Thanks Ramo


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> *“GO MITCH” *


Thanks AJ


----------



## Trident

That “Riff” would also sound great with an *“SG” *


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> That “Riff” would also sound great with an *“SG” *


Yes it most certainly would, I have the SG in D standard tuning, and am trying to get this one in A standard, to keep from retuning each time I mess with it.
Eventually I am going to put this piece together for the V , thanks again Trident my buddy!!
Cheers


----------



## Trident

You go brother


----------



## zachman

Ok... So-- I have been learning this old one, and love it. Killer solo.

Here's my attempt


----------



## Ramo

zachman said:


> Ok... So-- I have been learning this old one, and love it. Killer solo.
> 
> Here's my attempt



Yes, I loved solo It had some Georgian folk song elements in it, really good playing.

keep it up it has my support!


----------



## zachman

Ramo said:


> Yes, I loved solo It had some Georgian folk song elements in it, really good playing.
> 
> keep it up it has my support!



 Thanks


----------



## The Dose of Harmony

some song i am workin on!


https://youtu.be/r_jACdvmb0w


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Ramo

The Dose of Harmony said:


> some song i am workin on!



Sounds good brother, love the ending riff.


----------



## zachman

Ramo said:


> Sounds good brother, love the ending riff.



Thanks-- The ending riff is what I am still working on


----------



## zachman

belleswell said:


> I loved it Zach. Killing it. Respect.



Thank you. Most gracious of you


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The Dose of Harmony said:


> some song i am workin on!



That’s ass kicking my brother..
Thanks for posting it..


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> Ok... So-- I have been learning this old one, and love it. Killer solo.
> 
> Here's my attempt



Nice job Zach


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice job Zach



Thanks brother... Still working on it.


----------



## C-Grin

zachman said:


> Ok... So-- I have been learning this old one, and love it. Killer solo.
> 
> Here's my attempt


----------



## C-Grin

Just fiddlin


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

C-Grin said:


> Just fiddlin



That sounds great brother.
I am loving your tones on that Origin, are you boosting the front?
Thanks


----------



## C-Grin

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That sounds great brother.
> I am loving your tones on that Origin, are you boosting the front?
> Thanks


Thanks brother, I appreciate that as you always get great tone. That is all Origin (low power mode, amp boost off with gain and volume at 11) with just some delay (carbon copy) in the loop. Going through a 2x12 with a v30 and Lady Luck.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

C-Grin said:


> Thanks brother, I appreciate that as you always get great tone. That is all Origin (low power mode, amp boost off with gain and volume at 11) with just some delay (carbon copy) in the loop. Going through a 2x12 with a v30 and Lady Luck.


That is great, I tend to hide behind the SD1, or the Joyo ultimate drive, but I haven’t dimed the gain pot , hmmm
And I don’t use the amps boost either.
Thanks 


Mitch


----------



## C-Grin

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That is great, I tend to hide behind the SD1, or the Joyo ultimate drive, but I haven’t dimed the gain pot , hmmm
> And I don’t use the amps boost either.
> Thanks
> Mitch




Nahh that SD 1 sounds killer in your setup. I use mine all the time, it sounds great with this 2x12 which can be a bit boomy and it tightened up the bass like magic.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

C-Grin said:


> Nahh that SD 1 sounds killer in your setup. I use mine all the time, it sounds great with this 2x12 which can be a bit boomy and it tightened up the bass like magic.


I thank you my friend.


----------



## Headache

Can't decide if I like it faster or slower.


----------



## Sapient

Headache said:


> Can't decide if I like it faster or slower.




Slow, dude. Much more creepy.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Slow, dude. Much more creepy.


You took the words out of my head, and you need to lengthen it to about six minutes, and end with the fast parts.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Headache

Riff 2 for the day.


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


> Can't decide if I like it faster or slower.





You are true metal head 



love the riffs The V, keep em coming aounds crushing


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Still in progress.
And trying to work out the flaws !!
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Riff 2 for the day.



This also needs to be longer Steve !!
You my friend are a riff breathing machine..
Thanks for sharing brother 


Mitch


----------



## Headache

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This also needs to be longer Steve !!
> You my friend are a riff breathing machine..
> Thanks for sharing brother
> 
> Mitch



Ha ha thanks! I love the RIFFS!
I just come up with them in spurts, and then if I don't record them immediately, I forget them. 
When I feel like putting a song together, I just look back through my videos and pick a riff and build it from there.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Ha ha thanks! I love the RIFFS!
> I just come up with them in spurts, and then if I don't record them immediately, I forget them.
> When I feel like putting a song together, I just look back through my videos and pick a riff and build it from there.


That’s pretty much what I do as well..
What’s that famous saying 
( great minds think alike)
Cheers 
Brother


----------



## Headache

Ok Mitch, just for you. A little longer, a new part. It's almost a whole song now.

Also played it thru the JCM so you can hear the difference between it and the mode four, just for giggles.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Ok Mitch, just for you. A little longer, a new part. It's almost a whole song now.
> 
> Also played it thru the JCM so you can hear the difference between it and the mode four, just for giggles.



Love it dude that is so heavy and full of mood, the ending is off the shelf.
Keep them coming brother ...


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Ramo

@Headache and @Mitchell Pearrow 

you two are riff generators!


----------



## Sapient

Headache said:


> Riff 2 for the day.




Nice. Sounds like The Devil's Anthem.

(I think I just named one of Headache's tunes - Lol)


----------



## Listogast

Just wrote and recorded this all today. I really like the lo-fi sound with a couple guitar tracks layered and a backwards solo to finish it off haha.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Listogast said:


> Just wrote and recorded this all today. I really like the lo-fi sound with a couple guitar tracks layered and a backwards solo to finish it off haha.



Realy cool piece buddy, love the back masting solo.
Thanks for posting your work brother.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trying to remember some Priest riffs for a montage, and this came out, before I could rethink it I hit the red button.
Cheers


----------



## Listogast

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Realy cool piece buddy, love the back masting solo.
> Thanks for posting your work brother.
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thank you! It's really difficult since you basically have to take all the solo theory you know, and do it backwards. So instead of ending on the root, you start on the root. But it's a cool thing to play around with for sure.




Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Trying to remember some Priest riffs for a montage, and this came out, before I could rethink it I hit the red button.
> Cheers




Honestly could have fooled me. Sounds just like some Priest. And that raunchy guitar tone is perfect!


----------



## The Dose of Harmony

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Still in progress.
> And trying to work out the flaws !!
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



Man pretty good !

that song has very good changes , i can see too that a drummer would have lot fun playing over those riff!
Keep working man .
Good job.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Trying to remember some Priest riffs for a montage, and this came out, before I could rethink it I hit the red button.
> Cheers



I like it Mitch!


----------



## C-Grin

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Trying to remember some Priest riffs for a montage, and this came out, before I could rethink it I hit the red button.
> Cheers



Kick ass as always


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

C-Grin said:


> Kick ass as always


Thank you C-Grin
Your compliment always raises the bar my friend.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> I like it Mitch!


Thanks IB, it was a spontaneous little riff that I did not want to lose, and when I push the red button , I tend to mess em up.
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The Dose of Harmony said:


> Man pretty good !
> 
> that song has very good changes , i can see too that a drummer would have lot fun playing over those riff!
> Keep working man .
> Good job.


Thank you for the compliment brother !
I feel that by V8 it should be a pretty damm good hard rocking piece of work..
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Listogast said:


> Thank you! It's really difficult since you basically have to take all the solo theory you know, and do it backwards. So instead of ending on the root, you start on the root. But it's a cool thing to play around with for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly could have fooled me. Sounds just like some Priest. And that raunchy guitar tone is perfect!


Thanks buddy that is my tone of reference, I just couldn’t remember all the correct changes and how to actually play what I set out to do , and this piece had some flavor and I went with it..
Thanks


----------



## ibmorjamn

A boomerang comes back .Lol


----------



## The Dose of Harmony

Headache said:


> Riff 2 for the day.





Sapient said:


> Nice. Sounds like The Devil's Anthem.
> 
> (I think I just named one of Headache's tunes - Lol)



I like the riffs but


Headache said:


> Riff 2 for the day.



I like the riffs dude But i have heard way better tone on some other videos that you uploaded!


----------



## BftGibson

cranked this out today


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I started with a slow blues riff in the key of B ...
Then took the box it was in and changed tempo and melody ..
I will bring its inspiration ..
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here is the inspiration for 
A DIFFERENT TAKE 
Once again my brother’s 
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## The Dose of Harmony

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here is the inspiration for
> A DIFFERENT TAKE
> Once again my brother’s
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch




Very good bro, i like the clean tone!
Its that a traditional pro Ii?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The Dose of Harmony said:


> Very good bro, i like the clean tone!
> Its that a traditional pro Ii?


It’s a 2019 Traditional with the burstbucker pros.
Love it to death.
Thanks for checking it out buddy I appreciate it.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## The Dose of Harmony

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> It’s a 2019 Traditional with the burstbucker pros.
> Love it to death.
> Thanks for checking it out buddy I appreciate it.
> Cheers
> Mitch


I have traditional pro IV 2017 and its so fucking bad ass!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The Dose of Harmony said:


> I have traditional pro IV 2017 and its so fucking bad ass!


They are extraordinary instruments for sure I have a 2018 Traditional in Cherry burst as well, same specs as the TB


----------



## Headache

The Dose of Harmony said:


> I like the riffs but
> 
> I like the riffs dude But i have heard way better tone on some other videos that you uploaded!



Ha ha that's probably because when I'm in the house I use a roland xl40....


----------



## Headache

Can't hear the drums, phone mic can't handle the volume, but you get the jist of the riff anyhow.
Drop C tonight.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Can't hear the drums, phone mic can't handle the volume, but you get the jist of the riff anyhow.
> Drop C tonight.



Once again delivering the goods on this run bro..
Cheers 


Mitch


----------



## Trident

*GO MITCH *


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks Trident my brother


----------



## Headache

Tonight's installment of the riff that struck me.
Drop D.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> It’s a 2019 Traditional with the burstbucker pros.
> Love it to death.
> Thanks for checking it out buddy I appreciate it.
> Cheers
> Mitch


Nice , that tone is good !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Tonight's installment of the riff that struck me.
> Drop D.



Killer riffs brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Nice , that tone is good !


Thanks buddy I appreciate the compliment


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Headache

I wrote and recorded this tonight.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> I wrote and recorded this tonight.



Excellent work brother 
Thanks for posting it 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is inspired by my brother Headache 
Yesterday he put up a Drop C riff that I thought was bad ass.
So I had to try to keep pace, but I am still coming up empty.
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Headache

Thiiiiick tones bro!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Thiiiiick tones bro!


Thanks brother 
Between you and Ramo !
I need to get my shit together...
Thanks for the push ..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Ramo

We did a fun little project myself and Mike, what do you guys think?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

belleswell said:


>



That makes me want to take a drive brother.
Nice work man thanks for sharing it.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> We did a fun little project myself and Mike, what do you guys think?



I think it rocks loved the guitar change
V to Explorer and back , great video as well, looks very professionally done.
Cheers to your next one...
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I think it rocks loved the guitar change
> V to Explorer and back , great video as well, looks very professionally done.
> Cheers to your next one...
> Mitch


my brother didn't like that hahaha, he said I should have played with the same guitar all the way till the end.

More coming up once my wrist is a bit better, taking a week off from playing... playing through the pain in the video. 

And thank you.


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## BftGibson

Cranked this out the other day..3203 & 2205


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


>



That intro is f$&kg great brother I pick up a Shenker vibe big time IBMORJAMN


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

P


BftGibson said:


> Cranked this out the other day..3203 & 2205



5-6 years on guitar brother Den? 
Sounds much more like 10-15 great work buddy !!
Love this new direction..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> P
> 
> 5-6 years on guitar brother Den?
> Sounds much more like 10-15 great work buddy !!
> Love this new direction..
> Cheers
> Mitch


Bass player for years..guitar hack...lol..thanks bud. 

The story is pretty wild, 2015, booked studio time. 10 songs ready to go, band all practiced up. Guitar player quits 3 days before..had paid a package deal at a discount up front when they ran a promo. 

I asked them if they would honor it till i found a guitar player. They gave me like 90 days or something. Took my Ampeg pf500 rig & traded for Bugera V22 & Peavey VK2. made homemade cabs & found Epi SG with SD Alnico 2's, Then got Epi 339.Went into the studio in March that year & did it on guitar. About the 5th song in. Some confidence happened..not a great musician or anything gifted..dont have that given talent or finger dexterity..but sure do like to make music & songs. Told myself..just play..make some stuff that a band can play live & go play shows, Thats what we did..quite a bit of until the accident took us out. Even now, learning to drum. my singing sucks..but that cant be a legitimate reason to not make music..even if its for no reason..the musical satisfaction from making a drum beat..then finding a few riffs & putting some words together..it is one hell of a way to keep forging forward in life..even if no band or playing out,the show goes on & the love of music ..original music in my case..it allows me to always be looking forward..even tho my life sucks !! The music is one thing no one can take


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Bass player for years..guitar hack...lol..thanks bud.
> 
> The story is pretty wild, 2015, booked studio time. 10 songs ready to go, band all practiced up. Guitar player quits 3 days before..had paid a package deal at a discount up front when they ran a promo.
> 
> I asked them if they would honor it till i found a guitar player. They gave me like 90 days or something. Took my Ampeg pf500 rig & traded for Bugera V22 & Peavey VK2. made homemade cabs & found Epi SG with SD Alnico 2's, Then got Epi 339.Went into the studio in March that year & did it on guitar. About the 5th song in. Some confidence happened..not a great musician or anything gifted..dont have that given talent or finger dexterity..but sure do like to make music & songs. Told myself..just play..make some stuff that a band can play live & go play shows, Thats what we did..quite a bit of until the accident took us out. Even now, learning to drum. my singing sucks..but that cant be a legitimate reason to not make music..even if its for no reason..the musical satisfaction from making a drum beat..then finding a few riffs & putting some words together..it is one hell of a way to keep forging forward in life..even if no band or playing out,the show goes on & the love of music ..original music in my case..it allows me to always be looking forward..even tho my life sucks !! The music is one thing no one can take


So true buddy and no one can wipe the smile off my face


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A bit more slop to keep the thread going.
Thanks


----------



## Headache

Ramo said:


> We did a fun little project myself and Mike, what do you guys think?



That was all kinds of badass! An RR5, an explorer, and another Mode Four! 
How does the song go? "These are a few of my favorite things"
Love it!


----------



## G the wildman

Ignore.

How does one remove a post?


----------



## Iron1

Ramo said:


> We did a fun little project myself and Mike, what do you guys think?




Very cool. I have an original of that Ride The Lightning shirt around here somewhere... yes, I'm that old. Ha. Keep the faith guys! \m/ !!


----------



## Ramo

Thanks brother @Headache appreciate kind words, it was fun for sure.




Iron1 said:


> Very cool. I have an original of that Ride The Lightning shirt around here somewhere... yes, I'm that old. Ha. Keep the faith guys! \m/ !!




Thats cool man you must have seen them when they were kicking azz and screaming met up your azz....


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Iron1

Ramo said:


> Thanks brother @Headache appreciate kind words, it was fun for sure.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats cool man you must have seen them when they were kicking azz and screaming met up your azz....





Yep - got to see em right before Cliff died. Best metal bass player to ever play


----------



## Ramo

Here is one of my riff idea, its based on Georgian folk song.






Iron1 said:


> Yep - got to see em right before Cliff died. Best metal bass player to ever play




You so lucky man  Im sad to say I never seen them live


----------



## The Dose of Harmony

Headache said:


> I wrote and recorded this tonight.



pretty good song and riffs !
I like it !

I did not like mix that much but i heard in two different monitors the mix could be much better specially on the low end!
there is some volume issues in several parts too.
good voice
keep going!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

belleswell said:


>



Dude you have some gems there.
Great work brother, keep them rolling !!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Here is one of my riff idea, its based on Georgian folk song.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You so lucky man  Im sad to say I never seen them live



Wow that’s a folk song, maybe a Slayer folk song \M/. ;-)


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Wow that’s a folk song, maybe a Slayer folk song \M/. ;-)



Digging it... It's like Roots-Americana w/ a twist


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> Digging it... It's like Roots-Americana w/ a twist


How you been @zachman 
I have not seen you around as much as before brother??
Doing well I hope ?
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> How you been @zachman
> I have not seen you around as much as before brother??
> Doing well I hope ?
> Cheers
> Mitch



Howzit Mitch,

Doing fairly... In-laws are getting old and are way past the warranty period. Tough to watch them go downhill.

Been practicing 'a lot' for a Journey Tribute project I may have the opportunity to play with, in the near future. Fun stuff. They do songs my old band didn't do, that I always wanted to do, so I'm having fun deciphering those tunes. (Like the last one I posted)

I'll post up a couple more of the tunes I'm working on in a few days.


----------



## G the wildman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A bit more slop to keep the thread going.
> Thanks



Lol. Very dark Mitch.

Thank you,

G


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

G the wildman said:


> Lol. Very dark Mitch.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> G


Thanks G man


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

belleswell said:


>



Great work, that is extremely busy, but not overcrowded..
Nice job and thanks for sharing it buddy.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

belleswell said:


> Thanks Mitch. I appreciate the listen and the kind words. The last 3 have been smaller parts of longer songs.
> Cheers,
> J


Great stuff my friend.
Thanks


----------



## ibmorjamn

I should call this Space Train


----------



## BftGibson

latest , Gibson SG Trib mini's tracked L&R into 2205 k100's


----------



## ibmorjamn

BftGibson said:


> latest , Gibson SG Trib mini's tracked L&R into 2205 k100's



Nice riffs and tone !


----------



## BftGibson

Thank m


ibmorjamn said:


> Nice riffs and tone !


Thanks man..finally learning to record clearer..lol..the 2205 has lit my tone world up !!


----------



## ibmorjamn

ibmorjamn said:


> I should call this Space Train



Part of the riff is ok but the arrangement is a bit confusing. The intro solo is to loud and contrasting to much. I guess less would be more in this case.


----------



## Headache

Just testing out my new avtcab


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Headache said:


> Just testing out my new avtcab


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> I should call this Space Train



There is a lot going on in this my friend


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> latest , Gibson SG Trib mini's tracked L&R into 2205 k100's



This is a great rocker Den


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Just testing out my new avtcab



Once more Steve you have nailed another winner.


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is a great rocker Den


Thanks Mitch..just wrapped up another !! 2205 mania


----------



## BftGibson

next tune..2205 & 3203


----------



## Headache

Put this together mostly so I'd remember how to play it later.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Put this together mostly so I'd remember how to play it later.



Excellent method, cool tune as well.
Cheers


----------



## Headache

Put some new strings on this one, so here's a new riff.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Put some new strings on this one, so here's a new riff.



A heavy and solid piece.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tonight’s off the cuff riffs, at least I can go back and remember it lol.
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

https://youtu.be/
My attempt at a cool cover sorry LRT


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> https://youtu.be/
> My attempt at a cool cover sorry LRT




Man, I forgot how much I love that song. Good job!


----------



## Ramo

great work Mitch keep em coming.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Man, I forgot how much I love that song. Good job!


Thank you for the compliment brother I appreciate it 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> great work Mitch keep em coming.


Thanks brother I am trying..
Mitch


----------



## Headache

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> https://youtu.be/
> My attempt at a cool cover sorry LRT


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


>


Thanks brother


----------



## mcblink

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> https://youtu.be/
> My attempt at a cool cover sorry LRT



BALLS TO THE WALL!!
Sounds like it's coming right along there Mitch! Keep it up!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> BALLS TO THE WALL!!
> Sounds like it's coming right along there Mitch! Keep it up!


Thanks Blink my brother..
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tonight’s noise is a quick little bit that came from nowhere, thought it was worthy of a record.
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Trident

*“ GO MITCH” Thanks for sharing....*


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> *“ GO MITCH” Thanks for sharing....*


Thanks buddy I appreciate the compliment 
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

Rocking it hard Mitch!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Rocking it hard Mitch!


Thanks buddy I appreciate your support!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trying to find something that I lost.
So I like messing around with a slow Sabbath style.
Thanks


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Trying to find something that I lost.
> So I like messing around with a slow Sabbath style.
> Thanks




Sabbath style for sure! Nice playing again, Mitch.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Sabbath style for sure! Nice playing again, Mitch.


Thank you Sapient


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Another boring addition.
Cheers


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Another boring addition.
> Cheers




Play that bitch! Mitch! Dude(!!), that guitar is sooooo hot! I love it. Not to mention the sound too.

Rock on, bro!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Play that bitch! Mitch! Dude(!!), that guitar is sooooo hot! I love it. Not to mention the sound too.
> 
> Rock on, bro!


Thanks again brother I love this LP it has bite for days..
Hope to hell I can turn this into something more...
Thanks


----------



## zachman




----------



## zachman




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


>



Excellently played brother both clips.
Thanks for sharing your work buddy..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Excellently played brother both clips.
> Thanks for sharing your work buddy..
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thanks bro... 


I'll do lights next


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Another boring addition.
> Cheers




Beautiful Les Paul


----------



## Headache

Very nice Zachman. I liked that a lot.


----------



## Ramo

zachman said:


>



Great work on both clips


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> Beautiful Les Paul


Thank you Zach, that one is the most expensive one I have ever purchased
2018 Traditional I got from SamAsh
I love it’s bite tone, and playability, for sure a keeper. I paid $2,500.00 for it
Cheers


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thank you Zach, that one is the most expensive one I have ever purchased
> 2018 Traditional I got from SamAsh
> I love it’s bite tone, and playability, for sure a keeper. I paid $2,500.00 for it
> Cheers



Like find great fitting pair of shoes. My Black one is a '79 that I bought new for $900, and it's my samurai sword for sure. The white (Now urine yellow) Custom I have is a '78 that I got in '79 as a trade for a Ibanez Destroyer/Explorer.
I LOVE them


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> View attachment 86294
> 
> 
> Like find great fitting pair of shoes. My Black one is a '79 that I bought new for $900, and it's my samurai sword for sure. The white (Now urine yellow) Custom I have is a '78 that I got in '79 as a trade for a Ibanez Destroyer/Explorer.
> I LOVE them


I am hoping that my V and studio LP yellow up a bit have always thought it gave them mojo.
Cheers


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am hoping that my V and studio LP yellow up a bit have always thought it gave them mojo.
> Cheers



Mine was from years of being played in smokey bars


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> Mine was from years of being played in smokey bars


Wow I didn’t think that was what did it, I still smoke but not while playing.
And they are typically in their cases when I am not playing them .
Thanks buddy


----------



## ibmorjamn

ibmorjamn said:


> I should call this Space Train



I got back to this , changed to simple but slightly faster drum track. Still trying out different solo stuff. Trying to get a different feel .Oh it's done at 2:52 I am still working on it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is a piece that I chopped together for a buddy on a different forum.
It’s a form of parts to see if they fit his piece.
Thanks for listening


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> I got back to this , changed to simple but slightly faster drum track. Still trying out different solo stuff. Trying to get a different feel .Oh it's done at 2:52 I am still working on it.



Damm cool piece bro, I can hear Steve Marriott singing in this one, nice early 70’s vibe!!
Keep em coming brother.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Damm cool piece bro, I can hear Steve Marriott singing in this one, nice early 70’s vibe!!
> Keep em coming brother.


Thanks , post them up !


----------



## ibmorjamn

ibmorjamn said:


> I got back to this , changed to simple but slightly faster drum track. Still trying out different solo stuff. Trying to get a different feel .Oh it's done at 2:52 I am still working on it.



Ok , time to let this die. I went through again this time I boosted the front with the EQ (Rowin 5 band) On most of the solo's . I am done with for now "B" out


----------



## BftGibson

did this the other day


----------



## zachman

Headache said:


> Very nice Zachman. I liked that a lot.





Thanks Brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> did this the other day



This one will be completely killer live..
Love the machine gun change.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Ok , time to let this die. I went through again this time I boosted the front with the EQ (Rowin 5 band) On most of the solo's . I am done with for now "B" out



Great work, now to find the new Steve..
Thanks for sharing brother..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## belleswell

del


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Great work, now to find the new Steve..
> Thanks for sharing brother..
> Cheers
> Mitch


New Steve ?Did I say Last edit ? Nope another. It was so un - balanced I tried to even some tracks out.
I do get the Steve Marriott , wish I had that talent !


----------



## JeffMcLeod

zachman said:


>




lol @ 2:15


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A quickie , I know it may have some overlaps ,, but this was the first thing I played after I got home from work.
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> New Steve ?Did I say Last edit ? Nope another. It was so un - balanced I tried to even some tracks out.
> I do get the Steve Marriott , wish I had that talent !



I am just saying that is who I hear singing on this, I forget that he was also slinging a six string..
Cheers


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am just saying that is who I hear singing on this, I forget that he was also slinging a six string..
> Cheers


Right , when you said that. Made me go to YouTube. Pretty accurate assessment. I like what he did. I heard it once in a while but like you I grew up with the BWoHM. It’s simple stuff, it works for me.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Put together in a rush, I am planning on going through this one and making it better.
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Put together in a rush, I am planning on going through this one and making it better.
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch




Ooh... Punchy tone. Me Likey


----------



## zachman

JeffMcLeod said:


> lol @ 2:15



I know right... LOL

My kitties love me, but don't usually hang out when I play, but as you can see-- As far as they're concerned, they own the place


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> Ooh... Punchy tone. Me Likey


Thanks brother I appreciate your support and kind words..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## zachman

Thanks for keeping the torch burning brightly


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> Thanks for keeping the torch burning brightly



Nice job on that one Zach !!
Cheers


----------



## BftGibson

somethin a lil different for a change,


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Put together in a rush, I am planning on going through this one and making it better.
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



Cool..nice to see the garage in full tilt operation. hair down..time to rock !!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> somethin a lil different for a change,



Very relaxing and sets a mood !!
Thanks for sharing your work brother 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Headache

Classic metal riffage


----------



## Sapient

Been a little while. Dedicated to the lord of the thread himself ....Mitch!!

This has got a good groove. I recommend it very loud.


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Put together in a rush, I am planning on going through this one and making it better.
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch




Damn, that's some sweet tone you're getting there, Mitch. Great "twang" factor.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Damn, that's some sweet tone you're getting there, Mitch. Great "twang" factor.


Thank you buddy
I hooked up both Dsl40c’s with the MXR10 band eq and it just killed at that volume.
Definitely appreciate the compliment ..
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Been a little while. Dedicated to the lord of the thread himself ....Mitch!!
> 
> This has got a good groove. I recommend it very loud.



Has a raw punchy edge to it that reminds me of Dirty Honey !!
Nice work Sapient .
I am truly humbled ..
You need to post more of your work brother. Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Has a raw punchy edge to it that reminds me of Dirty Honey !!
> Nice work Sapient .
> I am truly humbled ..
> You need to post more of your work brother. Cheers
> Mitch


----------



## Iron1

Here's my latest. Had to break in my new 2020 Jackson H7. Still wrestling with a bass tone, not sure if this is the one or...


----------



## Sapient

Iron1 said:


> Here's my latest. Had to break in my new 2020 Jackson H7. Still wrestling with a bass tone, not sure if this is the one or...




Wow, nice SLUDGE work. That was really cool.


----------



## Iron1

Sapient said:


> Wow, nice SLUDGE work. That was really cool.



Thanks!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Here's my latest. Had to break in my new 2020 Jackson H7. Still wrestling with a bass tone, not sure if this is the one or...



At the beginning I had a Primus meets Korn, feel then it took on a life of its own...
Great job bro.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Headache

Iron1 said:


> Here's my latest. Had to break in my new 2020 Jackson H7. Still wrestling with a bass tone, not sure if this is the one or...




Rock on man! Really liked that.


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> At the beginning I had a Primus meets Korn, feel then it took on a life of its own...
> Great job bro.
> Cheers
> Mitch





Headache said:


> Rock on man! Really liked that.



Thanks, guys! Glad you dug it.


----------



## Ramo

riff of the week


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> riff of the week



Oh Yea Ramos on fire !!


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Oh Yea Ramos on fire !!



cheers bro, more on the way.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tonight’s warm up riff, from the top of my head to everyone else, thank you.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Shred it Mitch, shred it!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Shred it Mitch, shred it!


Thanks Jeff, but you know I can’t shred...


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks Jeff, but you know I can’t shred...



Yeah but that was kickin'


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Yeah but that was kickin'


Thanks bro


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Tonight’s warm up riff, from the top of my head to everyone else, thank you.
> Cheers
> Mitch




Makes me think Scorpions for some reason - love it!


----------



## Iron1

Got an Axe FX2 the other day and gone way, way down the rabbit hole trying to get some tones that inspire me to play more. Not sure I'm there yet, but here's where I'm at right now.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Makes me think Scorpions for some reason - love it!


Nice comparison Iron1,
When I first listened to it I had JAKE E Lee in my head from his days with Ozzy.
Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Got an Axe FX2 the other day and gone way, way down the rabbit hole trying to get some tones that inspire me to play more. Not sure I'm there yet, but here's where I'm at right now.



Love it brings me to Sabbath on 78 ..
Keep them coming brother I can listen all day..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Trident

*GO MITCH!*


----------



## BftGibson

3203 & OR15


----------



## Ramo

riff of the week, week 2 

hope you guys dig it.


----------



## Ramo

Iron1 said:


> Got an Axe FX2 the other day and gone way, way down the rabbit hole trying to get some tones that inspire me to play more. Not sure I'm there yet, but here's where I'm at right now.



That sounds great brother, the tone is nasty and in your face. I dig it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> 3203 & OR15



I am liking this slower heavy type of work here buddy..
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> riff of the week, week 2
> 
> hope you guys dig it.



Love the power chord slide, epic when you apply the brakes, and that pinch harmonic... just kills as an ending..
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Love the power chord slide, epic when you apply the brakes, and that pinch harmonic... just kills as an ending..
> Cheers


cheers bro, those riffs are for the upcoming song, when I can be bothered I'll record it


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> cheers bro, those riffs are for the upcoming song, when I can be bothered I'll record it


I can’t wait to hear the finished product


----------



## BftGibson

Gibson SGF 490/490 into Marshall 3203>china greenbacks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Gibson SGF 490/490 into Marshall 3203>china greenbacks



You got them pouring out buddy !!
Nice work love the job on the songs you’ve been sharing with us all.
Back to the front of the line ...
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> You got them pouring out buddy !!
> Nice work love the job on the songs you’ve been sharing with us all.
> Back to the front of the line ...
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks, think that one thread on just playing... Ebds nailed it.. simply put the mic's up & go. make music before we analyze it to death & sterilize it,,maybe its the lil mistakes..slight off timing that makes it human,,like a live show,


----------



## ibmorjamn

Bounce , title was explicit, edited. Lol woops , I need to edit out the extra length. Should be done around 4:45


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Bounce , title was explicit, edited. Lol woops , I need to edit out the extra length. Should be done around 4:45



I am getting a very young M.S. vibe 
Nice job bro, some meaty tone in this piece ..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trying to give a little love to a old friend.
Thanks for listening...


Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Here's mine for the night, fellas ...


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am getting a very young M.S. vibe
> Nice job bro, some meaty tone in this piece ..
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks Mitch , I have been using the the EVH with the little rowin 5 band eq in to my 2 x 12 cab and a little verb and delay post mix since I have my pedals far away in storage. I keep trying to simplify it. Not quite there yet.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Here's mine for the night, fellas ...



You really brought the goods here bro.
Thanks for sharing your work brother !!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Here's mine for the night, fellas ...



Tasty soloing brother. I like it.


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Trying to give a little love to a old friend.
> Thanks for listening...
> 
> 
> Mitch



Nice one mitch, i see you grooving


----------



## zachman

Sapient said:


> Here's mine for the night, fellas ...




Dude, there's a couple of places where you slur stuff just so-- and it's like that reverse tape Hendrix thing. That's crazy cool


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Trying to give a little love to a old friend.
> Thanks for listening...
> 
> 
> Mitch




BIG Punchy tone. Sound LOUD as HELL. Awesome!!


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Trying to give a little love to a old friend.
> Thanks for listening...
> 
> 
> Mitch




Love the bottom end you're getting with that Strat! 



Sapient said:


> Here's mine for the night, fellas ...




Dig it. Could listen to a whole album of this easily.


----------



## Iron1

Here's my latest:


----------



## Sapient

@Iron1 @zachman, @Ramo, [COLOR=#ffffff]@[/COLOR][COLOR=#ffcc99]Mitchell Pearrow[/COLOR]

Gracious thanks, guys. Not quite the songwriting abilities of some of you cats, but I'll take the compliment for what was done. As always, your input is highly valued and appreciated.


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Trying to give a little love to a old friend.
> Thanks for listening...
> 
> 
> Mitch



Strat sounding mean !! Nice


----------



## BftGibson

Triple & Dean ML Dirty Fingers one side Gibson The Paul - 50 Cal+ other side


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Nice one mitch, i see you grooving


Thanks brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> BIG Punchy tone. Sound LOUD as HELL. Awesome!!


Thanks Zachman


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Love the bottom end you're getting with that Strat!
> 
> 
> 
> Dig it. Could listen to a whole album of this easily.


Thank you buddy I appreciate your compliment


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Here's my latest:



Big full and raunchy just the way I like it ..


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Triple & Dean ML Dirty Fingers one side Gibson The Paul - 50 Cal+ other side



Hard hitting in the groove Den !!
Cheers


----------



## Sustainium

Iron1 said:


> Here's my latest:



Wicked...great work.


----------



## Ramo

Iron1 said:


> Here's my latest:



Sounds brutal brother


----------



## Sapient

zachman said:


> Dude, there's a couple of places where you slur stuff just so-- and it's like that reverse tape Hendrix thing. That's crazy cool





Iron1 said:


> Here's my latest:




Extremely vile and far past violent. Pure sonic assault and battery. Transport of copies should require a conceal and carry permit ...of an Atom bomb.

You're gonna need a new trash can.


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Big full and raunchy just the way I like it ..





Sustainium said:


> Wicked...great work.





Ramo said:


> Sounds brutal brother





Sapient said:


> Extremely vile and far past violent. Pure sonic assault and battery. Transport of copies should require a conceal and carry permit ...of an Atom bomb.
> 
> You're gonna need a new trash can.



Thanks everyone. I'm still not happy with it, but might be at the law of diminishing returns.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Iron1 said:


> Here's my latest:




This is going to be the soundtrack for the 2021 remake of Jaws, lol.


----------



## Iron1

JeffMcLeod said:


> This is going to be the soundtrack for the 2021 remake of Jaws, lol.



Ha! Thanks.


----------



## Ramo

my latest track, your feedbacks are appreciated. ( Im not a singer) @Sapient on bass.

cheers.


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> my latest track, your feedbacks are appreciated. ( Im not a singer)
> 
> cheers.




Sounds great - like you are addressing your kingdom from high atop the mountain as you view ancient war as a scene from hell!


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Sounds great - like you are addressing your kingdom from high atop the mountain as you view ancient war as a scene from hell!


thank you for the compliment and for taking the time to listen.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> my latest track, your feedbacks are appreciated. ( Im not a singer)
> 
> cheers.



Your singing is actually pretty damm good on this one Ramo..
And the song is a killer tune buddy..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Your singing is actually pretty damm good on this one Ramo..
> And the song is a killer tune buddy..
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks brother, I keep trying and hopefully one day I can sing good.


----------



## Salty Rose

Trying to double some slide


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> Trying to double some slide



I always enjoy your slide work brother


----------



## Ramo

some riffs from the Ectoplasm song I did. @sepient did a killer job on bass!


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> some riffs from the Ectoplasm song I did. @sepient did a killer job on bass!




Sounds awesome, Ramo. I love the slide-backs.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Sounds awesome, Ramo. I love the slide-backs.




Thank you my brother, Im happy you like it. 

Keep it fast keep it heavy


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Awesome work brother !!!
But that is what I expect from you 


Cheers


----------



## Ramo

hey gang, here some riffs from the song I recorded a few days ago. 

hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> hey gang, here some riffs from the song I recorded a few days ago.
> 
> hope you enjoy it.



Excellent


----------



## Ramo

my latest.
lyrics were co-written with @Clockworkmike.


The song is about Scorpion character, from the movie Mortal kombat.


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Me riffing out to Dave Mustaine's Addicted to the Chaos with Megadeth albums behind me on a Jeff Waters Epiphone Annihilation V because I can't afford the Reverb second-hand guitars some UK studio bought up and increased the value on. I can't afford his Gibson either. Maybe a Kramer version or Epiphone. Anyway, this V is able to cut it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> my latest.
> lyrics were co-written with @Clockworkmike.
> 
> 
> The song is about Scorpion character, from the movie Mortal kombat.



Excellent job Ramo / Mike


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BatmansMarshall said:


> Me riffing out to Dave Mustaine's Addicted to the Chaos with Megadeth albums behind me on a Jeff Waters Epiphone Annihilation V because I can't afford the Reverb second-hand guitars some UK studio bought up and increased the value on. I can't afford his Gibson either. Maybe a Kramer version or Epiphone. Anyway, this V is able to cut it.



That V does sound good buddy..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

BatmansMarshall said:


> Me riffing out to Dave Mustaine's Addicted to the Chaos with Megadeth albums behind me on a Jeff Waters Epiphone Annihilation V because I can't afford the Reverb second-hand guitars some UK studio bought up and increased the value on. I can't afford his Gibson either. Maybe a Kramer version or Epiphone. Anyway, this V is able to cut it.



Good work man. 
I know that bozo from Essex's Studios Who bought all the guitars..... and didnt give chance anyone to buy it at reasonable prices.


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Here is me riffing to some Rainbow. I like Ritchie Blackmore and Dio so doing this one was an extra pleasure.


----------



## BftGibson

snuck this in last week, Orange TH30 & 2205 withGibson MM


----------



## BatmansMarshall

This is a classic Metallica song. Doing my best Kirk Hammett impression. I use my killswitch at the start.


----------



## Ramo

Time to travel in stygian


----------



## Clockworkmike

Wow, ive been missing out here! Some great shit floating about! Time to get my ass back on the guitar lol


----------



## ibmorjamn

Ramo said:


> Time to travel in stygian



Damn , metal !


----------



## ibmorjamn

So another dull jewel for the rusty crown , lol


----------



## Ramo

ibmorjamn said:


> Damn , metal !



Pedal to the metal man


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> Pedal to the metal man



Looking the part in the still, Ramo. Evil as Hell. I expect you to look up and for your eyes to be all black or red gleaming.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Looking the part in the still, Ramo. Evil as Hell. I expect you to look up and for your eyes to be all black or red gleaming.


That made me lough brother, thanks for that. Lol


----------



## BatmansMarshall

The Offspring

I did this for this morning's edit. Coffee and this, lol.


----------



## Chrome

Our band Shady Sadie covering whiskey Myers Headstone and one of our originals called Give it to me


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Chrome said:


> Our band Shady Sadie covering whiskey Myers Headstone and one of our originals called Give it to me



You have been holding out on us my friend.
That was some good time rock an roll.
Cheers


----------



## Chrome

Thanks Mitchell, that show was at the indoor stage at the shed in Maryville to, we were poised to open for a national act on the main out door stage, COVID shut it down 4 days later.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Chrome said:


> Thanks Mitchell, that show was at the indoor stage at the shed in Maryville to, we were poised to open for a national act on the main out door stage, COVID shut it down 4 days later.


Wow what a bummer.


----------



## Sapient

Not sure if this will be to everyone's taste. I find it to be art myself.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Not sure if this will be to everyone's taste. I find it to be art myself.



That was fire, all you need is big stadium and spot light shining down on you while you rip it.

excellent work ma brother!


----------



## Ramo

Chrome said:


> Our band Shady Sadie covering whiskey Myers Headstone and one of our originals called Give it to me



Good energy and dynamics, very good performance.


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> That was fire, all you need is big stadium and spot light shining down on you while you rip it.
> 
> excellent work ma brother!



Thanks, bro Ramo!

I like the out of key bends. Hendrix did some of that too and that's essentially where I got it from.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Thanks, bro Ramo!
> 
> I like the out of key bends. Hendrix did some of that too and that's essentially where I got it from.


You should post more often brother, you are very talented individual. I enjoyed listening from start to finish. 

I love bends and my lead playing mostly is bends. My teacher kept nagging on me to do bends and he keeps nagging till now lol

I mean I have not had any formal lessons over 10 years. I only took six lessons with him, he thought me pentatonic scale and rest I picked up on my own along the way. 

We should do something together if you are up for it, either cover or original.


----------



## Chrome

Ramo said:


> Good energy and dynamics, very good performance.



thank you Ramo, when we started this band about 4 years ago, energy and dynamics were actually two of our priorities, the other being, if we were going to do covers, to do the best we could to represent the original artist.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Not sure if this will be to everyone's taste. I find it to be art myself.



Great stadium tone,,, my old buddy Tracy did something very similar in Vegas while playing for Dio, love the art in this one my brother...
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Great stadium tone,,, my old buddy Tracy did something very similar in Vegas while playing for Dio, love the art in this one my brother...
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thanks a lot, Mitch. I didn't think so much about it then, but thinking back YES ...it was the stadium sound I was trying to get with the effects!
Once again, appreciate your kind words, bro. 


Tracy Guns?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Thanks a lot, Mitch. I didn't think so much about it then, but thinking back YES ...it was the stadium sound I was trying to get with the effects!
> Once again, appreciate your kind words, bro.
> 
> 
> Tracy Guns?


Tracy G is the name he used while playing with Dio, he is from 
La Puente where I grew up here in SoCal 
DOD has told me his correct last name as has my brother in law Mike but I can never remember it or the spelling, he was also on a album from a band Dogs posted a clip of called WWlll..
A very talented guitarist, and one of the last guys I had taken lessons from, in the very early 80’s 79-80 to be more precise.
Cheers


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> You should post more often brother, you are very talented individual. I enjoyed listening from start to finish.
> 
> I love bends and my lead playing mostly is bends. My teacher kept nagging on me to do bends and he keeps nagging till now lol
> 
> I mean I have not had any formal lessons over 10 years. I only took six lessons with him, he thought me pentatonic scale and rest I picked up on my own along the way.
> 
> We should do something together if you are up for it, either cover or original.



Thanks, Ramo. Very much appreciate that, bro.

I really did bends too. I've just started doing them in the last couple of years, and I'm still trying to "milk" them with more precision. That and the pentatonic ..YES!

Your solo was awesome to in your balled. I thought it was Gilmor at certain times. Would be great to work on something. Like ....MurdeR, DEath, & Blues maybe?


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Tracy G is the name he used while playing with Dio, he is from
> La Puente where I grew up here in SoCal
> DOD has told me his correct last name as has my brother in law Mike but I can never remember it or the spelling, he was also on a album from a band Dogs posted a clip of called WWlll..
> A very talented guitarist, and one of the last guys I had taken lessons from, in the very early 80’s 79-80 to be more precise.
> Cheers




I see. This is Tracy Guns:






I'd hafta bet DOOM has seen him on The Strip.

(Why is there a cock on the board?)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is the correct spelling for his last name 
Tracy Grijalva


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is the correct spelling for his last name
> Tracy Grijalva



That be him ...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I can’t seem to bring clips here
Of his band, I believe it’s a Facebook thing


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> That be him ...


Looks like him in his later years yes


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I can’t seem to bring clips here
> Of his band, I believe it’s a Facebook thing




Mitch, you're due for a vid, dude!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Mitch, you're due for a vid, dude!


Yea I know, but I really have nothing new at this point, I have today off from work, so let me see if I can concoct something up in a bit !!
It will be crappy that’s for sure..
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Thanks, Ramo. Very much appreciate that, bro.
> 
> I really did bends too. I've just started doing them in the last couple of years, and I'm still trying to "milk" them with more precision. That and the pentatonic ..YES!
> 
> Your solo was awesome to in your balled. I thought it was Gilmor at certain times. Would be great to work on something. Like ....MurdeR, DEath, & Blues maybe?



you tell me and I'll play blues, rock, metal, or whatever cant play jazz lol


----------



## Ramo

this weeks installment


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> this weeks installment



Speed is estimated at warp !!
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Speed is estimated at warp !!
> Cheers



thanks, man, I need speed from you too.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> thanks, man, I need speed from you too.


Yea but mine sounds like a train wreck !!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here is some really slow sloppy playing..
Thanks for listening


----------



## Ramo

yey, Mitch is back!

That sounds like angry blues, keep working on it and make it pissed blues.

always great to see you play and keeping rock and roll alive!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> yey, Mich is back!
> 
> That sounds like angry blues, keep working on it and make it pissed blues.
> 
> always great to see you play and keeping rock and roll alive!


Thanks for the compliment brother I appreciate it buddy !!
Cheers


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Super work so far.


----------



## Trident

*"GO MITCH"*
**


----------



## BatmansMarshall

I always wanted to try this one.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

BatmansMarshall said:


> I always wanted to try this one.




Cool tone man. 

I got motion-sickness now, but cool tone. lol


----------



## BatmansMarshall

JeffMcLeod said:


> Cool tone man.
> 
> I got motion-sickness now, but cool tone. lol



Dunlop Fuzzface with fuzz on 1 and volume 10 through a Plexi and Greenbacks and some light delay and room reverb. 60s Stratocaster. As close to Hendrix as I can get with this setup.


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here is some really slow sloppy playing..
> Thanks for listening




Sounds cool as always, Mitch!


----------



## twangsta

Did some more work on this riff; trying new drums etc, its a bit much but I guess I'm still sampling what to put where.
Hope you guys dig it.
Cheers.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Sounds cool as always, Mitch!


Thanks Iron 1


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

twangsta said:


> Did some more work on this riff; trying new drums etc, its a bit much but I guess I'm still sampling what to put where.
> Hope you guys dig it.
> Cheers.



Caught a bit of a Zep vibe during the melodic intro, then you knocked it out of the park !! Nice work brother.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## twangsta

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Caught a bit of a Zep vibe during the melodic intro, then you knocked it out of the park !! Nice work brother.
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks Mitch! 
I've got some ideas for a solo etc now, just caught the string; this process is fun though, first track I'm taking the effort to do 
Cheers,
sid.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

twangsta said:


> Thanks Mitch!
> I've got some ideas for a solo etc now, just caught the string; this process is fun though, first track I'm taking the effort to do
> Cheers,
> sid.


Sounds great brother, what amp are you using ??


----------



## twangsta

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sounds great brother, what amp are you using ??


Thats a Rockitt Retro RR100 and a Lentz guitar ( in DP ) , DOD 308 YJM OD


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

twangsta said:


> Thats a Rockitt Retro RR100 and a Lentz guitar ( in DP ) , DOD 308 YJM OD


You have great tones coming from it.
Thanks


----------



## twangsta

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> You have great tones coming from it.
> Thanks


Thanks Mitch, regular T75s. Simple rig but it works.


----------



## Ramo

twangsta said:


> Did some more work on this riff; trying new drums etc, its a bit much but I guess I'm still sampling what to put where.
> Hope you guys dig it.
> Cheers.



Great work man, good guitar tone too.


----------



## twangsta

Ramo said:


> Great work man, good guitar tone too.


Thank you brother, thanks for listening!


----------



## BftGibson

forgot about this one

https://up.bandzoogle.com/track/2492427/up


----------



## Ramo

my latest work.


----------



## Phony iommi

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here is some really slow sloppy playing..
> Thanks for listening



Nice groove man!
Love that creamy tone!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Phony iommi said:


> Nice groove man!
> Love that creamy tone!


Thanks brother I appreciate your comments and kind words of support.
Cheers


----------



## Clockworkmike

Something im working on, still early and rough but something's there lol


And what the hell, some Accept i just learned lol


----------



## Clockworkmike

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here is some really slow sloppy playing..
> Thanks for listening



Mitch is the riff lord!


----------



## Clockworkmike

twangsta said:


> Did some more work on this riff; trying new drums etc, its a bit much but I guess I'm still sampling what to put where.
> Hope you guys dig it.
> Cheers.



Awesome!!


----------



## Clockworkmike

BftGibson said:


> forgot about this one
> 
> https://up.bandzoogle.com/track/2492427/up


Love the riff, what amp was that?


----------



## Clockworkmike

Ramo said:


> my latest work.



That is absolutely beautifully toned


----------



## Salty Rose

First gig in a year. Forgot to put some extra picks on top of my amp. Had to fish one out of my pocket, mid-riff


----------



## Clockworkmike

netlocal said:


> First gig in a year. Forgot to put some extra picks on top of my amp. Had to fish one out of my pocket, mid-riff



Nice fat greasy old Marshall/LP sound! Covered the pick change well lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Clockworkmike said:


> Something im working on, still early and rough but something's there lol
> 
> 
> And what the hell, some Accept i just learned lol



Nice job on both clips brother.
But there is no way I can be the riff lord
ha ha


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> First gig in a year. Forgot to put some extra picks on top of my amp. Had to fish one out of my pocket, mid-riff



Where was this at @netlocal ??


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trying on the SG for size
Thanks for listening


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Clockworkmike said:


> Nice fat greasy old Marshall/LP sound! Covered the pick change well lol


While watching the video, I seen him go for the pocket and thought oh hell no, but it is what I thought, nice job bro.


----------



## Clockworkmike

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Trying on the SG for size
> Thanks for listening



That SG gets a killer sound every time. Love the pacing of this one!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Clockworkmike said:


> That SG gets a killer sound every time. Love the pacing of this one!


Thanks Mike, I tried to come up with something to throw out and this is what came out.
Thanks


----------



## Ramo

netlocal said:


> First gig in a year. Forgot to put some extra picks on top of my amp. Had to fish one out of my pocket, mid-riff



Its 2021 and people still film vertical videos....


Other than that good performance! 
@Mitchell Pearrow and @Clockworkmike awesome job as always guys!

Mitch make garage jam great again!


----------



## BftGibson

Clockworkmike said:


> Love the riff, what amp was that?


Mesa Triple Recto & Gibson Studio 498t, mic on Emi Swamp thing & mic on PV Shrffir 1200

Bought ready to throw some gear in the car & come to WV to jam with ya !! Good stuff up there !!


----------



## Clockworkmike

BftGibson said:


> Mesa Triple Recto & Gibson Studio 498t, mic on Emi Swamp thing & mic on PV Shrffir 1200
> 
> Bought ready to throw some gear in the car & come to WV to jam with ya !! Good stuff up there !!


Haha come on down!


----------



## Salty Rose

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Where was this at @netlocal ??


The Doll Hut in Anaheim. My ears are still ringing.


----------



## Salty Rose

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> While watching the video, I seen him go for the pocket and thought oh hell no, but it is what I thought, nice job bro.


Thanks!


----------



## Salty Rose

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Trying on the SG for size
> Thanks for listening



Love those Faded SG Specials!


----------



## Salty Rose

Ramo said:


> Its 2021 and people still film vertical videos....
> 
> 
> Other than that good performance!
> @Mitchell Pearrow and @Clockworkmike awesome job as always guys!
> 
> Mitch make garage jam great again!


Thanks! 

The vertical phone video? Well...

You see, I’ve learned the hard way over the years that in the interest of domestic bliss, sometimes you just let the girl do her thing. And don’t say _nothing_. 

Everything is still good in the neighborhood


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> The Doll Hut in Anaheim. My ears are still ringing.


[url=https://postimg.cc/XrP2SpQT]

[/URL]
I thought it looked familiar
My grandson played there with his band


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> Love those Faded SG Specials!


Same here can’t believe I scored it for under $800.00 out the door brand new.


----------



## Clockworkmike

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I thought it looked familiar
> My grandson played there with his band


Awesome!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Clockworkmike said:


> Awesome!


This was in January 2020 before covid shut everything down 
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here is another pic from the same night


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I thought it looked familiar
> My grandson played there with his band



"Inked" too.


----------



## Salty Rose

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This was in January 2020 before covid shut everything down
> Cheers


They’re back in action. This was Saturday. 
Salty Rose rides again

This was with The Pretty Uglys-minus the singer, who showed up an hour after our set in true Johnny Thunders fashion.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here is another pic from the same night



Cool. Any videos?


----------



## Ramo

netlocal said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The vertical phone video? Well...
> 
> You see, I’ve learned the hard way over the years that in the interest of domestic bliss, sometimes you just let the girl do her thing. And don’t say _nothing_.
> 
> Everything is still good in the neighborhood


Well... from that angle Of thinking I totally get it


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Cool. Any videos?


Sorry Jeff I didn’t get any, when I tried in my garage it was knocking my phone out..
So I didn’t even try


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sorry Jeff I didn’t get any, when I tried in my garage it was knocking my phone out..
> So I didn’t even try



lol

Time to upgrade that recording rig.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> lol
> 
> Time to upgrade that recording rig.


Remember Jeff I have no recording rig.
It will be sometime, just not today..
Cheers buddy


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Remember Jeff I have no recording rig.
> It will be sometime, just not today..
> Cheers buddy



I know, that's kind of my point lol. Your phone is your recording rig. And I've been busting your stones about it for a couple years now, lol.


----------



## Nitrobattery

This is a little clip that I did for a music retailer's YouTube channel a while back, but I always kind of liked how the music turned out. Just fired up the old session to turn it into a full song.


----------



## Ramo

Leftest riff


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I know it’s a rerun, but I had to try it with out the FX
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Trident

*“Yay MITCH”*
*
Thanks for sharing*


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I know it’s a rerun, but I had to try it with out the FX
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch




I can only think of one thing, Mitch:






Rock on, bro!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> I can only think of one thing, Mitch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rock on, bro!


That’s cool as hell brother thanks.
Cheers


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That’s cool as hell brother thanks.
> Cheers



It goes much better with your playing the soundtrack with it.


----------



## Garrett

..


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

There may be some more reriffs in this but this is all I came up with tonight.
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> There may be some more reriffs in this but this is all I came up with tonight.
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



Again, Mitch, ..wow. That is one gnarly-ass, mean mother f'n progression.


----------



## Iron1

Here's my latest. Still working the OD guitar tones in the Axe FX...


----------



## Ramo

Iron1 said:


> Here's my latest. Still working the OD guitar tones in the Axe FX...



Sounds heavy man.


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> There may be some more reriffs in this but this is all I came up with tonight.
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



As always great tone and crushing riffs!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Here's my latest. Still working the OD guitar tones in the Axe FX...



That is very grinding heavy, what tuning are you using ?


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That is very grinding heavy, what tuning are you using ?



Really, it's just E standard - but on a 7 string, so I guess that's B standard... Had to re-do the hi-gain guitar tracks this morning cause I goofed something up with those ones and the tone was killing my will to live.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Realy, it's just E standard - but on a 7 string, so I guess that's B standard... Had to re-do the hi-gain guitar tracks this morning cause I goofed something up with those ones and the tone was killing my will to live.


Thanks for the reply bro , I didn’t know it was a 7 string.
Thanks


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for the reply bro , I didn’t know it was a 7 string.
> Thanks



Yep, did that track with the 2 on the right:


----------



## BftGibson

Recto & 800..


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A bit of something that came out of nowhere.
Thanks for listening


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Recto & 800..



Love this angry song
Has attitude for days..
Keep them coming brother Den ...


Mitch


----------



## BftGibson

T


Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Love this angry song
> Has attitude for days..
> Keep them coming brother Den ...
> 
> 
> Mitch


Thanks, appreciate it


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A older one that I think has some bite..


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> T
> 
> Thanks, appreciate it


Keep pushing them out in this manner.
They are a rocking ...


----------



## ricksdisconnected

where the hell has @LRT#1 been at anyways?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ricksdisconnected said:


> where the hell has @LRT#1 been at anyways?


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>




see what he does, starts a damn thread and just leaves it to burn.
(hope hes ok) @mcblink


----------



## BftGibson

Recto & 800 again


----------



## mcblink

ricksdisconnected said:


> see what he does, starts a damn thread and just leaves it to burn.
> (hope hes ok) @mcblink



I happen to know that he does still follow it, though hasn't posted much.

We're working on something new to add, but it's not finished yet.


----------



## Ramo




----------



## ricksdisconnected

Ramo said:


>





hell i like that.


----------



## Ramo

ricksdisconnected said:


> hell i like that.


Thank you brother.


----------



## junk notes

Ramo said:


>



Lovin' it man! ..and the V!


(aye @Mitchell Pearrow , check it out, a RR!!)


----------



## Garrett

@Ramo 

That was cool, heavy too.


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> Lovin' it man! ..and the V!
> 
> 
> Thank you brother, that V kicks azz. Sounds really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ramo
> 
> That was cool, heavy too.
Click to expand...



thank you bro, i post riffs every week. Keep an eye if you are interested. 
Thanks for checking it out.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

@Ramo nice one brother


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Ramo said:


> Thank you brother.




i liked it so much i went and subscribe


----------



## Ramo

ricksdisconnected said:


> i liked it so much i went and subscribe


thank you brother once more, I really appreciate you taking the time to watch and subscribing. you the man


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> @Ramo nice one brother


thank you brother, keeping it heavy


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Ramo said:


> thank you brother once more, I really appreciate you taking the time to watch and subscribing. you the man




nah bro, im the man that just subscribed to The Man. 
either way your very welcome.


----------



## LRT#1

ricksdisconnected said:


> where the hell has @LRT#1 been at anyways?


Im still kicking around. I check in every couple of days just dont post much. To me other than this thread in particular it seems most members are intrested in covid more than gear and music. This keeps me quiet because as the rules go NO politics, NO religion and NO covid. There i said it

Thanks @ricksdisconnected for asking how iv been

Lets get back to what this forum is all about music, riffs and gear


----------



## LRT#1

To everyone involved in this thread you guys are awsome. I see that everyone thats been part of it has pushed it to the largest thread i know of in the Cellar. You all rawk


----------



## ricksdisconnected

LRT#1 said:


> Thanks @ricksdisconnected for asking how iv been



it shows your not forgotten bro.


----------



## LRT#1

ricksdisconnected said:


> it shows your not forgotten bro.


Thank-you much brother


----------



## ricksdisconnected

wish you would take ole Blink to wet a hook. starting to worry about him too. 
many O tight lines to be had where you guys are at.


----------



## LRT#1

I get what your saying been thinking about the tight lines its been a while


----------



## Ramo

LRT#1 said:


> Im still kicking around. I check in every couple of days just dont post much. To me other than this thread in particular it seems most members are intrested in covid more than gear and music. This keeps me quiet because as the rules go NO politics, NO religion and NO covid. There i said it
> 
> Thanks @ricksdisconnected for asking how iv been
> 
> Lets get back to what this forum is all about music, riffs and gear


I kind of agree, I go on music forums to feed off each other and make music... but.. but... people have more interest in another subjects.


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Ramo said:


> I kind of agree, I go on music forums to feed off each other and make music... but.. but... people have more interest in another subjects.




well thats why we have the backstage. it serves its purpose well.


----------



## Ramo

ricksdisconnected said:


> well thats why we have the backstage. it serves its purpose well.


backstage is cool, that's where the beer is right?


----------



## ricksdisconnected

Ramo said:


> backstage is cool, that's where the beer is right?




if you can get to it before vin, @Barfly, blink, @MarshallDog, and that crew.
oh then ya got those damn Texan's too. ya gotta get up early ta get your beer while its cold.
(or you can be like me and hardly ever leave unless ya need to sober up some)


----------



## MarshallDog

ricksdisconnected said:


> if you can get to it before vin, @Barfly, blink, @MarshallDog, and that crew.
> oh then ya got those damn Texan's too. ya gotta get up early ta get your beer while its cold.
> (or you can be like me and hardly ever leave unless ya need to sober up some)



Meh, why sober up, just keep it flowing


----------



## Ramo

ricksdisconnected said:


> if you can get to it before vin, @Barfly, blink, @MarshallDog, and that crew.
> oh then ya got those damn Texan's too. ya gotta get up early ta get your beer while its cold.
> (or you can be like me and hardly ever leave unless ya need to sober up some)



I dont know about the other guys but Blink and @LRT#1 can do serious damage 
Ive seen their jam room, looked like car crush pileup


----------



## Ramo

MarshallDog said:


> Meh, why sober up, just keep it flowing


Yea man keep it going soon as you feel a bit sober need top-up. Like a phone top ups but in our case “Drink as you sober up” lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Yea man keep it going soon as you feel bit sober need top up. Like phone too ups but in out case “Drink as you sober up” lol


I’ll drink to that


----------



## ibmorjamn

A little friday riff :


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Ramo said:


> backstage is cool, that's where the beer is right?



There's girls there too...


----------



## MarshallDog

Ramo said:


> Yea man keep it going soon as you feel bit sober need top up. Like phone too ups but in out case “Drink as you sober up” lol



As much as I work out and eat as good as I can some “ better living through alcohol”!!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A top of my head riff after not playing anything before hand..
Thanks for listening


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My grandson Scott ..
Thanks for listening


----------



## Ramo

JeffMcLeod said:


> There's girls there too...


----------



## Ramo

MarshallDog said:


> As much as I work out and eat as good as I can I always say “ better living through alcohol”!!!




I got a heart monitor right now on me, depending on how my heart is when I go see docs, I'm planning to start gym again to get in shape and lose this belly fat.


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My grandson Scott ..
> Thanks for listening



hey brother i like the strat riff videos, sounds really good. your grand sone is good too, keep telling him to keep at it and practice practice practice


----------



## Iron1

Ramo said:


>




Very cool, as always! Turn that sucka into a full song! 



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A top of my head riff after not playing anything before hand..
> Thanks for listening




Dig it. Love when those riffs just flow from the fingers.



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My grandson Scott ..
> Thanks for listening




Must be seriously awesome to have a cool Grandpa to jam with. \m/

Here's my latest:


----------



## Ramo

Iron1 said:


> Very cool, as always! Turn that sucka into a full song!
> 
> 
> 
> Dig it. Love when those riffs just flow from the fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> Must be seriously awesome to have a cool Grandpa to jam with. \m/
> 
> Here's my latest:



thanks, brother, I would love to but I have no drum software to fit picking patterns and structure I want to have as a song. need to get an easy drummer, I spend the whole day searching free loops on the internet so I can write a song around it. 

your song sounds cool, the first half sounds like a ritual-type theme. somewhere in the desert at night around fire-making offerings to the devil. and second half sounds like your wish was granted and you can proceed with becoming chug master!


----------



## mcblink

Ramo said:


> I dont know about the other guys but Blink and @LRT#1 can do serious damage
> Ive seen their jam room, looked like car crush pileup



We did get that cleaned up eventually. It was starting to smell pretty ripe, it had to be done.


I remember once, years back, LRT was able to recycle enough empties that he was able to buy a set of new tubes!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Very cool, as always! Turn that sucka into a full song!
> 
> 
> 
> Dig it. Love when those riffs just flow from the fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> Must be seriously awesome to have a cool Grandpa to jam with. \m/
> 
> Here's my latest:



Nice work, the riffs tell a story, and take you places!!
Cheers


----------



## LRT#1

mcblink said:


> We did get that cleaned up eventually. It was starting to smell pretty ripe, it had to be done.
> 
> 
> I remember once, years back, LRT was able to recycle enough empties that he was able to buy a set of new tubes!




Sometimes mess happens when riffs flow and if you stop there lost. 
Yes we did drink our way to enough recycled cans to get a set of power tubes and preamp tubes. It takes a shit tone of cans to do that in Washington its not like Cal. where its a nickle a can.


----------



## LRT#1

Ramo said:


> thanks, brother, I would love to but I have no drum software to fit picking patterns and structure I want to have as a song. need to get an easy drummer, I spend the whole day searching free loops on the internet so I can write a song around it.
> 
> your song sounds cool, the first half sounds like a ritual-type theme. somewhere in the desert at night around fire-making offerings to the devil. and second half sounds like your wish was granted and you can proceed with becoming chug master!


Theres lots of drum backing tracks on the youtube to write around, thats how blink and i do it. Good drummers and bass players are hard to find around here but everyone plays guitar so they say


----------



## ibmorjamn

ibmorjamn said:


> A little friday riff :



I should have pointed out that this is more of a tone experiment than a song. EVH 5153 lbx Rowin 5 band EQ set mostly flat but boosted for the lead track. the big difference from previous tracks is I put the cream back and a texas heat in the 2 x 12. great change in tone. post reverb edit in mixcraft on the lead track. the rhythm is straight in not boosted and has no reverb.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> I should have pointed out that this is more of a tone experiment than a song. EVH 5153 lbx Rowin 5 band EQ set mostly flat but boosted for the lead track. the big difference from previous tracks is I put the cream back and a texas heat in the 2 x 12. great change in tone. post reverb edit in mixcraft on the lead track. the rhythm is straight in not boosted and has no reverb.


Last night when I listened to it, I was messing around with unison bends to the rhythm, and feel that they would make a great intro to your lead work brother 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Sapient

Iron1 said:


> Here's my latest. Still working the OD guitar tones in the Axe FX...




Ok ...I found it ...rude, crude, hateful, generally impolite, bad-tempered, and mean-spirited. Capable of: inciting a riot, mutilating the already dead, weapon of mass destruction.

How's that?


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Last night when I listened to it, I was messing around with unison bends to the rhythm, and feel that they would make a great intro to your lead work brother
> Thanks for sharing


I could send maybe a YouTube version to you. If you can edit you might be able to record to it through YouTube and do the intro bends ! But I would need to add a 4 count in front.


----------



## Ramo

LRT#1 said:


> Theres lots of drum backing tracks on the youtube to write around, thats how blink and i do it. Good drummers and bass players are hard to find around here but everyone plays guitar so they say


all my songs I posted i got drum tracks from YT and wrote riffs around it 


I'm going to start recording a new song tomorrow. it will be a fast one @Mitchell Pearrow likes slow but me go


----------



## MarshallDog

LRT#1 said:


> Sometimes mess happens when riffs flow and if you stop there lost.
> Yes we did drink our way to enough recycled cans to get a set of power tubes and preamp tubes. It takes a shit tone of cans to do that in Washington its not like Cal. where its a nickle a can.



One must always record their Riffs to be safe!!!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MarshallDog said:


> One must always record their Riffs to be safe!!!!


And to be able to remember them.
Cheers


----------



## MarshallDog

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> And to be able to remember them.
> Cheers



Exactly!!!


----------



## Iron1

Ramo said:


> all my songs I posted i got drum tracks from YT and wrote riffs around it
> 
> 
> I'm going to start recording a new song tomorrow. it will be a fast one @Mitchell Pearrow likes slow but me go



Here's what I use - bought 2 packs on a '2 for $50' deal and have thousands of loops to choose from. Been using them for 5 years now:

BetaMonkey: Metal: Double Bass Mania

They have a pile of free sample loops you can use to get started, just to see how they work out.


----------



## LRT#1

This is a start to new riffs from blink and I. Its only half of the song, still in the workings. 
@ricksdisconnected ill put this one up for you.
This one was done using reaper then rendered for a youtube file. Still learning the hole DAW thing. We used a youtube drum track through PA with live jam. Its a single track recording.



@MarshallDog we try to capure our jams with a phone for memory most of the time but may just start using the interface for recordings to fall back on but at the moment memory space is a problem.

Hope you guys like the new project


----------



## Ramo

Iron1 said:


> Here's what I use - bought 2 packs on a '2 for $50' deal and have thousands of loops to choose from. Been using them for 5 years now:
> 
> BetaMonkey: Metal: Double Bass Mania
> 
> They have a pile of free sample loops you can use to get started, just to see how they work out.


thanks for that info i look into free ones see how i can play over them. I recorded a new song today, took me all day. most parts are crap but I cant play any better


----------



## Ramo

LRT#1 said:


> This is a start to new riffs from blink and I. Its only half of the song, still in the workings.
> @ricksdisconnected ill put this one up for you.
> This one was done using reaper then rendered for a youtube file. Still learning the hole DAW thing. We used a youtube drum track through PA with live jam. Its a single track recording.
> 
> 
> 
> @MarshallDog we try to capure our jams with a phone for memory most of the time but may just start using the interface for recordings to fall back on but at the moment memory space is a problem.
> 
> Hope you guys like the new project



good to see you guys chugging it again, now go Mk on it and finish with flowless victory


----------



## JeffMcLeod

LRT#1 said:


> This is a start to new riffs from blink and I. Its only half of the song, still in the workings.
> @ricksdisconnected ill put this one up for you.
> This one was done using reaper then rendered for a youtube file. Still learning the hole DAW thing. We used a youtube drum track through PA with live jam. Its a single track recording.
> 
> 
> 
> @MarshallDog we try to capure our jams with a phone for memory most of the time but may just start using the interface for recordings to fall back on but at the moment memory space is a problem.
> 
> Hope you guys like the new project


----------



## Headache

Haven't put anything up in awhile.


----------



## Iron1

LRT#1 said:


> This is a start to new riffs from blink and I. Its only half of the song, still in the workings.
> @ricksdisconnected ill put this one up for you.
> This one was done using reaper then rendered for a youtube file. Still learning the hole DAW thing. We used a youtube drum track through PA with live jam. Its a single track recording.
> 
> 
> 
> @MarshallDog we try to capure our jams with a phone for memory most of the time but may just start using the interface for recordings to fall back on but at the moment memory space is a problem.
> 
> Hope you guys like the new project




Dig it! Would love to hear it through an interface/DAW setup.



Ramo said:


> thanks for that info i look into free ones see how i can play over them. I recorded a new song today, took me all day. most parts are crap but I cant play any better



I listened to it over at MetalMusicians, good stuff! The Beta Monkey Loops should help you a lot.



Headache said:


> Haven't put anything up in awhile.




Dig it. You should definitely post more often. Makes me want to buy a V - but these days I primarily play sitting down, so, no V for me.


----------



## Ramo

@Iron1 here same riffs with original tempo. I re-recorded it, I need to write lyrics and put my crappy vocals on it and I'll post it here once its complete.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Haven't put anything up in awhile.



That is frcking amazing, love the stop and go’s
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> @Iron1 here same riffs with original tempo. I re-recorded it, I need to write lyrics and put my crappy vocals on it and I'll post it here once its complete.



You are on fire again bro ..
I am completely surprised that you and Steve have not collaborated on one yet


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> @Iron1 here same riffs with original tempo. I re-recorded it, I need to write lyrics and put my crappy vocals on it and I'll post it here once its complete.


----------



## ibmorjamn

LRT#1 said:


> This is a start to new riffs from blink and I. Its only half of the song, still in the workings.
> @ricksdisconnected ill put this one up for you.
> This one was done using reaper then rendered for a youtube file. Still learning the hole DAW thing. We used a youtube drum track through PA with live jam. Its a single track recording.
> 
> 
> 
> @MarshallDog we try to capure our jams with a phone for memory most of the time but may just start using the interface for recordings to fall back on but at the moment memory space is a problem.
> 
> Hope you guys like the new project



Sounds real good!


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> You are on fire again bro ..
> I am completely surprised that you and Steve have not collaborated on one yet


Thanks brother, which Steve?


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


>


Metaaaaaaaaaal


----------



## Iron1

Ramo said:


> @Iron1 here same riffs with original tempo. I re-recorded it, I need to write lyrics and put my crappy vocals on it and I'll post it here once its complete.


----------



## Ramo

well, here it is a finished song. wrote lyrics and recorded it today.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Thanks brother, which Steve?


Headache


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Headache


I don't know man. maybe it will happen at some point.


----------



## Iron1

Ramo said:


> well, here it is a finished song. wrote lyrics and recorded it today.




Can definitely hear the MegaDave influence.


----------



## Ramo

Iron1 said:


> Can definitely hear the MegaDave influence.


thanks man, that comment made me grin


----------



## Iron1

Here's my next one:


----------



## Ramo

Iron1 said:


> Here's my next one:





the last riff is the pinnacle of the headbang where the head needs to come off from the body.... like Megadeth style.... heads a roooollllllll


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Here's my next one:



That is definitely you Iron1
Nice lean , fat and heavy


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Still has some work to go ..
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Iron1

Ramo said:


> the last riff is the pinnacle of the headbang where the head needs to come off from the body.... like Megadeth style.... heads a roooollllllll



Thanks, Ramo! Glad you dig it. And, I don't think there will ever be a day I'm at the level of any of the Megadeth guitar players, so I'll take that compliment all day long. 



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That is definitely you Iron1
> Nice lean , fat and heavy



Thanks Mitch! Glad to know my "style" is identifiable.



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Still has some work to go ..
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch




At first I thought we were getting some great Judas Priest British Steel era jamming, then it evolved into some else all it's own. Great job!

I've been tweaking the tones in my Axe Fx II XL+ since I got it about two months ago and finally got to the point where I'm not knob fiddling and can just play. This is the first song I've written with it where I just had fun jamming without worrying about the guitar tones...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Thanks, Ramo! Glad you dig it. And, I don't think there will ever be a day I'm at the level of any of the Megadeth guitar players, so I'll take that compliment all day long.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Mitch! Glad to know my "style" is identifiable.
> 
> 
> 
> At first I thought we were getting some great Judas Priest British Steel era jamming, then it evolved into some else all it's own. Great job!
> 
> I've been tweaking the tones in my Axe Fx II XL+ since I got it about two months ago and finally got to the point where I'm not knob fiddling and can just play. This is the first song I've written with it where I just had fun jamming without worrying about the guitar tones...




Nice work brother


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Still has some work to go ..
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



good work man nice old school heavy metal. this thread is great, so many different styles of metal on here


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Still has some work to go ..
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch





Very "Scorp ..ish", Mitch. Digging' it.


----------



## haiduk

Cool thread. I love riffs. Live playing is never quite as 'perfect' as a recording so I focus more on the latter.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> good work man nice old school heavy metal. this thread is great, so many different styles of metal on here


Thanks for the compliment, and taking the time to check it out bro, I appreciate it 
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Very "Scorp ..ish", Mitch. Digging' it.


Thank ya my brother, I do appreciate your feedback on my crappy playing.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A completely no idea Riff.
And it has traces of others in it.
But was the little jam for tonight..
Thanks for listening


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thank ya my brother, I do appreciate your feedback on my crappy playing.
> Cheers



Naa. If it was crappy I'd just say nothing. It's the safest action to take. We can't all be Ed though, unfortunately.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Some unfinished business


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My grandson


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My grandson



you and Scott should do a new cover or original song.


----------



## Iron1

Ramo said:


> you and Scott should do a new cover or original song.



Agreed!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> you and Scott should do a new cover or original song.


We used to.


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> We used to.


That was good stuff !


----------



## BftGibson

After 5 years finally putting the band back together. How nice it will be just to play 1
part & enjoy. Recent last one before the band focus.


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> We used to.


Do it again, these are the memories that he will cherish when he is older.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> After 5 years finally putting the band back together. How nice it will be just to play 1
> part & enjoy. Recent last one before the band focus.



Great work brother Den, cannot wait for your band to get up and going..


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Do it again, these are the memories that he will cherish when he is older.


I will pass the message along, and see if he would be game , to do one of the tunes we used to play !!!
Thanks


----------



## LRT#1

haiduk said:


> Cool thread. I love riffs. Live playing is never quite as 'perfect' as a recording so I focus more on the latter.



Been a long while since I've seen you around hows it going


----------



## Ramo

this week's generic crap riff.


----------



## haiduk

LRT#1 said:


> Been a long while since I've seen you around hows it going



Hey LRT#1, Going good, thanks. Working hard on a new album.


----------



## LRT#1

haiduk said:


> Hey LRT#1, Going good, thanks. Working hard on a new album.


Keep it up my freind


----------



## Sapient

haiduk said:


> Hey LRT#1, Going good, thanks. Working hard on a new album.



Wow. You guys bring new meaning to satanic. I'm gonna call it ...super satanic.

You look like you mean business. Who does all that artwork?

https://www.haiduk.ca


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

An older piece that I have not played in a while!!
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> An older piece that I have not played in a while!!
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



great work ma man


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> great work ma man


Thank you my friend 
I greatly appreciate the compliment.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Sustainium

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Some unfinished business



 Nice heavy riffs, love the V.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sustainium said:


> Nice heavy riffs, love the V.


Thank you for the compliment brother, that V is very special to me, and my first Gibson purchase, since the late 70’s..
Thanks


----------



## haiduk

Sapient said:


> Wow. You guys bring new meaning to satanic. I'm gonna call it ...super satanic.
> 
> You look like you mean business. Who does all that artwork?
> 
> https://www.haiduk.ca



Thanks, Sapient. I come up with the art concept/sketch, then find an artist who might best capture the idea, usually a different artist every time.


----------



## Iron1

Re-mixed this one:


then finished this one off, too:


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Re-mixed this one:
> 
> 
> then finished this one off, too:



Nice work brother


----------



## Ramo

something different, solo is butchered but hope you still manage to listen.


----------



## Ramo

Iron1 said:


> Re-mixed this one:
> 
> 
> then finished this one off, too:



sounds really heavy, what tunning are you playing?


----------



## Iron1

Ramo said:


> sounds really heavy, what tunning are you playing?



Thanks. That one is just E standard. Haven't gotten around to trying my Drop through the AxeFX yet...




Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice work brother



Thanks Mitch! 



Ramo said:


> something different, solo is butchered but hope you still manage to listen.




Sounds solid! Love me some Floyd.


----------



## LRT#1

Ramo said:


> something different, solo is butchered but hope you still manage to listen.



Almost as good as the slow hand


----------



## Ramo

LRT#1 said:


> Almost as good as the slow hand


thank you, brother. 


@Iron1 everyone like Floyd, they are good. because of Blackmore and Gilmore I want to have strat but i know i wont play it


----------



## junk notes

Tell you what, @Ramo by the way we all see you punish your axes, I am sure it will be the Stratocasters that will be afraid of you.


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> Tell you what, @Ramo by the way we all see you punish your axes, I'm sure it will be the Stratocasters that will be afraid of you.



more like, im afraid of strat


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> more like, im afraid of strat


No way my man, you just have to show it who is the boss, excellent job on the Gillmore solo.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Iron1 said:


> Re-mixed this one:
> 
> 
> then finished this one off, too:




Dude, you get one destructive and tormenting tone out of that rig. That's for sure.


----------



## Iron1

Sapient said:


> Dude, you get one destructive and tormenting tone out of that rig. That's for sure.



Thanks Sapient! I'm embarrassed to say it was a crazy steep learning curve for me, coming from the Helix world to the Axe FX. I had to talk myself out of selling it a few times in the first few weeks. But, after watching a ton of videos, and getting some great pointers on the Fractal boards, I finally got a place where I smile whenever I turn it on. Still doesn't match my old JCM900/Carvin 412 setup, but it's the closest I've come and offers seemingly limitless tone options.

And, I love the clean tone factory presets it has:


----------



## Ramo

finished this today.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Some quick parts in drop C...
Thanks for listening


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> finished this today.



Ramo you are on fire again..
Thanks for posting..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Headache




----------



## BatmansMarshall

I decided to smash some pumpkins with an OD + Flanger onto some melted Plexi with my Jeff Waters Epiphone Annihilation V.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Headache said:


>




lol now there's some serious 'chugga chugga' right there.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Just another oldie


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Just another oldie




So which guitar do you play the most, Mitch? Or is there no real clear-cut winner?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Some bleed over riffs, but sometimes that can lead to a better idea..
Thanks for listening


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> So which guitar do you play the most, Mitch? Or is there no real clear-cut winner?


Jeff I try to play them all, but most of my clips have either the Faded SG, or the LP Studio.
They all have a spot, in the light..
Thanks for listening bro, I appreciate your kind words and support..


Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Having a little fun with the Dragon riff


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Having a little fun with the Dragon riff




That was great, Mitch. Awesome groove.


----------



## Iron1

Ramo said:


> finished this today.




Great job Ramo! And bonus for the vocals, too. 



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Some quick parts in drop C...
> Thanks for listening




Dig it. Nice groove!


----------



## Ramo

Iron1 said:


> Great job Ramo! And bonus for the vocals, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Dig it. Nice groove!


Thanks man, Vocals are not toooooooo bad right ? Lol 

I have to rework this song with band. Im still not hoppy with it. 
Bur thank you for checking it out and compliment.


----------



## Sapient

Headache said:


>




Nice, dude. You write "hit" progressions/riffs as I've said before. If it was back in the day I think it could have went somewhere.

On the down side we are 40 years into a pathetic future.


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> finished this today.




Nice!

I wouldn't be shy (not that it sounds like it) about your vocals with this type of music. You're right on course with any of the others. 

See how a nice thick double track sounds! Might be awesome! However, I'm not sure it's the "trend" for this now. Things seem "dry" these days.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Nice!
> 
> I wouldn't be shy (not that it sounds like it) about your vocals with this type of music. You're right on course with any of the others.
> 
> See how a nice thick double track sounds! Might be awesome! However, I'm not sure it's the "trend" for this now. Things seem "dry" these days.


 thank you brother, this song was rushed and it shows. I am trying and hopefully, I get better at singing. I triple-track vocals and it's really hard to get timing tight... If i don't triple track my vocals sound naked, I tried to ad plug-ins for vocals like delay and reverb but sounded like an ass.....

I started to use reaper as my daw, I got sick of pro tools first, made work really annoying, and could not do what I wanted. 


@Mitchell Pearrow awesome work ma brother keep em coming. @Headache heavy as always and very diverse riffing every time you post your videos.


----------



## Ramo

this weeks crap riff


----------



## Headache

Ramo, How do you like that Be-OD?
I've almost pulled the trigger on that drive a dozen times. Always got something else.


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


> Ramo, How do you like that Be-OD?
> I've almost pulled the trigger on that drive a dozen times. Always got something else.


that's the best Distortion pedal I owned, I really like it. It's like hot-rodded Marshall. with my band practice, I use that as my main rig boosted with boss sd1. 


get 2 channel one, one for rhythm and one for lead. I think you will love it too.


----------



## Iron1

Here's my next one:


----------



## Ramo

Iron1 said:


> Here's my next one:



you are a song machine, sounds heavy as always.


----------



## Headache

Iron1 said:


> Here's my next one:




I really liked that!
Can you post your rig setup?


----------



## Iron1

Ramo said:


> this weeks crap riff




Watched this yesterday but didn't have time to comment. Then, had this riff stuck in my head for hours. Good stuff! 



Ramo said:


> you are a song machine, sounds heavy as always.



Thanks!


----------



## Iron1

Headache said:


> I really liked that!
> Can you post your rig setup?



Sure. It varies from time to time, depending on what I'm doing. But all the recent songs were run through an AXE FXII XL+.

This one was: 

Jackson Pro H7 w/ Fishman Open Core pups
Jackson JS22-7 w/Duncan Nazgul pup
Ibanez EX455 bass - stock
Axe FX II XL+ 

H7 sims: 
- SLO100 w/ Recto 412 & SM57
- Uberschall w/Mesa 412 Cali & RE16

Js22-7 Sims:
- 6160 Block w/Recto 412 & SM57
- SLO100 w/ Ola Englund Oversize Mesa 412 IR & M160

And, all 4 sims pushed with an SD1. 

EX455 Sims: 
- Ampeg SV w/410 SV Subkick cab & RE16


----------



## Ramo

Iron1 said:


> Watched this yesterday but didn't have time to comment. Then, had this riff stuck in my head for hours. Good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


thanks for listening, hope it didn't bother you too much.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Here's my next one:



The change up in the middle took me by surprise.
Nice work brother thanks for sharing


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am sure I have posted this before, but this is a clip from today’s little jam.
I have turned the volume up from where I have been recording from , but I don’t hear the phone clipping to much.
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Another oldie


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something slow and relaxing, for real


----------



## Headache

Tonight's jam.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A quick idea 
Thanks for listening


----------



## mcblink

Headache said:


> Tonight's jam.



Wait.....WAT.??
You scored another Jackson or what?

Story/stats behind Warrior!!


----------



## Headache

mcblink said:


> Wait.....WAT.??
> You scored another Jackson or what?
> 
> Story/stats behind Warrior!!



I built it from eBay parts. It was a transparent blue wr3 (or whatever model) when it began it's life. I don't know what the reverse neck came off of. 
I slapped a Killswitch and an X2n in it and painted it myself. It's been a great beater for a few years. I just haven't played it much because it's been over at the rehearsal space.
I made a sister Rhoads for her awhile back too, but ended up selling that one off.
Lemme find a picture...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> I built it from eBay parts. It was a transparent blue wr3 (or whatever model) when it began it's life. I don't know what the reverse neck came off of.
> I slapped a Killswitch and an X2n in it and painted it myself. It's been a great beater for a few years. I just haven't played it much because it's been over at the rehearsal space.
> I made a sister Rhoads for her awhile back too, but ended up selling that one off.
> Lemme find a picture...
> 
> View attachment 89291


Love the Rhoads 
And the yellow truck is completely bad ass !!


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


> Tonight's jam.



that's so badazz man, getting Pantera vibes..... Warrior looks good on ya. always great riffage ma man.


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A quick idea
> Thanks for listening



great tone and nice hard rocking tune man.


----------



## Ramo

here is my latest work.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> great tone and nice hard rocking tune man.


Thanks bro that one got pulled out of my head , just so I could build on it.
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> here is my latest work.



Vocals are coming on strong here buddy..
Excellent work my friend..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Vocals are coming on strong here buddy..
> Excellent work my friend..
> Cheers
> Mitch


thanks, ma man, hope one day I can sing well like papa Het or Sully Erna or Matt Barlow.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> thanks, ma man, hope one day I can sing well like papa Het or Sully Erna or Matt Barlow.


You have come a long way, in the time I have known you!!
Cheers


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Headache said:


> I built it from eBay parts. It was a transparent blue wr3 (or whatever model) when it began it's life. I don't know what the reverse neck came off of.
> I slapped a Killswitch and an X2n in it and painted it myself. It's been a great beater for a few years. I just haven't played it much because it's been over at the rehearsal space.
> I made a sister Rhoads for her awhile back too, but ended up selling that one off.
> Lemme find a picture...
> 
> View attachment 89291



Is that an old Dodge?


----------



## Headache

JeffMcLeod said:


> Is that an old Dodge?



1950 Ford.
Had a built 429 in it, built on a custom 1979 frame to get 4 wheel disc brakes.
Sold it to a friend to put my oldest in college.
Guy wrecked it within a month, totalled it. Too fast ha ha.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> 1950 Ford.
> Had a built 429 in it, built on a custom 1979 frame to get 4 wheel disc brakes.
> Sold it to a friend to put my oldest in college.
> Guy wrecked it within a month, totalled it. Too fast ha ha.


What a shame, I thought it was a Ford, just couldn’t pin down the year ..


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Trident

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> What a shame, I thought it was a Ford, just couldn’t pin down the year ..




This is what that truck needed Mitch….Now this is a *“FORD”*


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



Rapid Fire Ramo
Excellent work brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> View attachment 89381
> This is what that truck needed Mitch….Now this is a *“FORD”*


Well Headache did say it had a built 429 in it..
And you are correct my brother!!
Thanks


----------



## Trident

But the *“Boss” *is a full bore race engine….

Tons more torque and HP than a standard 429…
All in all 429’s have some ass!


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Another oldie




Great job, as always! Love that V. Don't know Ive ever noticed some models have the input jack in the pick guard... interesting... 



Headache said:


> Tonight's jam.




Dig that - and the guitar! Did you see B.C. Rich just announced a Chuck Schuldiner Legacy Signature Stealth? 



Headache said:


> 1950 Ford.
> Had a built 429 in it, built on a custom 1979 frame to get 4 wheel disc brakes.
> Sold it to a friend to put my oldest in college.
> Guy wrecked it within a month, totalled it. Too fast ha ha.



That's heartbreaking. I did all sorts of things to my first car, a 77 Cutlass to improve it and sold it to a buddy who wrapped it around a tree the first month he owned it. Certainly not as cool as your truck, but heartbreaking just the same.



Ramo said:


>




Dig it! You turning this into a SAW entry?


----------



## Iron1

I got a smoking deal on a bucket list guitar a few weeks ago and it showed up last Friday. So, I used it to do the next song. Never been a big EMG fan, but I like these when just jamming. Not a huge fan of them in the mix though. What do you think of how the guitar sounds?





LTD Arrow-1000



Definitely not a fan of the clean tones, but maybe the EMG's will mix with one of my passives in the mix better...


----------



## Ramo

Iron1 said:


> Great job, as always! Love that V. Don't know Ive ever noticed some models have the input jack in the pick guard... interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> Dig that - and the guitar! Did you see B.C. Rich just announced a Chuck Schuldiner Legacy Signature Stealth?
> 
> 
> 
> That's heartbreaking. I did all sorts of things to my first car, a 77 Cutlass to improve it and sold it to a buddy who wrapped it around a tree the first month he owned it. Certainly not as cool as your truck, but heartbreaking just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> Dig it! You turning this into a SAW entry?


thanks, no, it's just one riff and they won't accept it 

I wrote a new track today, I will add vocals later on. I will play something BS over the backing track as well


----------



## Ramo

Iron1 said:


> I got a smoking deal on a bucket list guitar a few weeks ago and it showed up last Friday. So, I used it to do the next song. Never been a big EMG fan, but I like these when just jamming. Not a huge fan of them in the mix though. What do you think of how the guitar sounds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTD Arrow-1000
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not a fan of the clean tones, but maybe the EMG's will mix with one of my passives in the mix better...





I like this one too it has thrash elements, I'm a sucker for thrash


----------



## Headache

Iron1 said:


> I got a smoking deal on a bucket list guitar a few weeks ago and it showed up last Friday. So, I used it to do the next song. Never been a big EMG fan, but I like these when just jamming. Not a huge fan of them in the mix though. What do you think of how the guitar sounds?
> 
> TD Arrow-1000
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not a fan of the clean tones, but maybe the EMG's will mix with one of my passives in the mix better...




I have found that Emgs can sound sterile and a tad brittle in the mix at times, but I think if you can warm them up just a little they sound great for thrash and lots of riff type metal.
Your mix sounds good to my ears.


----------



## Iron1

Headache said:


> I have found that Emgs can sound sterile and a tad brittle in the mix at times, but I think if you can warm them up just a little they sound great for thrash and lots of riff type metal.
> Your mix sounds good to my ears.



This is the 3rd guitar I've had that came with EMGs and the first I didn't almost immediately dislike, tone-wise. I'll try tone-tweaking some more to see if I can get that warmer sound you mention. Thanks!


----------



## Ramo




----------



## mcblink

Iron1 said:


> This is the 3rd guitar I've had that came with EMGs and the first I didn't almost immediately dislike, tone-wise. I'll try tone-tweaking some more to see if I can get that warmer sound you mention. Thanks!


You're not alone. I don't love EMGs either. 
I _thought_ I did for a long time, but I don't really like em after all


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



Now this is a rock machine of a song 
I love it, the heavy groove is sitting in a great place, and the clean break, welds it together with a purpose..
Keep them coming brother..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> I got a smoking deal on a bucket list guitar a few weeks ago and it showed up last Friday. So, I used it to do the next song. Never been a big EMG fan, but I like these when just jamming. Not a huge fan of them in the mix though. What do you think of how the guitar sounds?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LTD Arrow-1000
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not a fan of the clean tones, but maybe the EMG's will mix with one of my passives in the mix better...



They are doing a fine job on this tune .
I have only had them in one guitar.
An Epi G400 that I had, but I sold it.


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Now this is a rock machine of a song
> I love it, the heavy groove is sitting in a great place, and the clean break, welds it together with a purpose..
> Keep them coming brother..
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks ma man. I had thought last night, I'm thinking of re-arranging the structure a bit and making it a bit shorter. I think it drags a bit.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Thanks ma man. I had thought last night, I'm thinking of re-arranging the structure a bit and making it a bit shorter. I think it drags a bit.


Feel free to roam on it, but I thought it captured a very great old school vibe, that can stand the test of time my brother.
Cheers


----------



## Ramo




----------



## junk notes

kick arse! You are setting up room for harmonies!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



This is a great way to express yourself.
Love it


----------



## Iron1

Ramo said:


>




This is awesome, Ram! I might have to keep this on repeat for a bit today. Great job!


----------



## Ramo

Iron1 said:


> This is awesome, Ram! I might have to keep this on repeat for a bit today. Great job!


thanks, brother, I thought it was total crap, it's all over the place has lots of bum notes in it but I said F'*** it and still uploaded it anyway. 


I'm glad you found something nice about it. And thanks for listening.


----------



## Iron1

Ramo said:


> thanks, brother, I thought it was total crap, it's all over the place has lots of bum notes in it but I said F'*** it and still uploaded it anyway.
> 
> 
> I'm glad you found something nice about it. And thanks for listening.



We're always our own worst critic. A hand full of bum notes in a 6 minute song is no big thing. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Ramo

Iron1 said:


> We're always our own worst critic. A hand full of bum notes in a 6 minute song is no big thing. Keep 'em coming!


Yes, we are, I got more on the way.


----------



## Iron1

Here's my next one:


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Here's my next one:



That’s pretty bad ass brother 
Thanks for posting it up my friend


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That’s pretty bad ass brother
> Thanks for posting it up my friend



Thanks Mitch! Appreciate you listening to it.


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Anyone like Brent Hinds from Mastodon?


----------



## mcblink

I like Mastodon a little bit...

Enough to have met and hung out with them a couple different times, jammed with Bill once, and have a Brent Hinds sig V that I had all the members sign, and tons of other memorabilia....

Had a jam with Brent planned before the covid thing happened, but that hasn't yet come to fruition


----------



## Ramo

Iron1 said:


> Here's my next one:




keep on thrashing, man, guitars sound evil and mean. 




BatmansMarshall said:


> Anyone like Brent Hinds from Mastodon?




I got dizzy watching


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Still doing some adjustments.
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## BatmansMarshall

mcblink said:


> I like Mastodon a little bit...
> 
> Enough to have met and hung out with them a couple different times, jammed with Bill once, and have a Brent Hinds sig V that I had all the members sign, and tons of other memorabilia....
> 
> Had a jam with Brent planned before the covid thing happened, but that hasn't yet come to fruition



Wow, incredible. Bill is playing Friedman amps. I don't know what Brent uses. Last time I saw him on stage he was using a Marshall Orange combination of amps and cabs swapped around. The one thing I remember about seeing them (twice) is that they are incredibly loud.

I just hope my video did a little justice towards sounding a small percentage towards them.


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Still doing some adjustments.
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch




Nice riffing. You are keeping timing very well. Origin sound sublime.


----------



## mcblink

BatmansMarshall said:


> Wow, incredible. Bill is playing Friedman amps. I don't know what Brent uses. Last time I saw him on stage he was using a Marshall Orange combination of amps and cabs swapped around. The one thing I remember about seeing them (twice) is that they are incredibly loud.
> 
> I just hope my video did a little justice towards sounding a small percentage towards them.


Yep, Billy is playing his signature Friedman, (Butterslax) and Brent also has a signature Orange (Brent Hinds Terror) and they do get pretty loud at times. Great band!


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Still doing some adjustments.
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



Good work ma man


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Still doing some adjustments.
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch




Good stuff as always. Everytime I watch one of your vids, I want to see a guitar rundown of what's in all those cases. Like, what they are, the story behind them, what you love about each one, etc...


----------



## Ramo

Yea, Mitch, make a video of your rig rundown, like a Premier guitar dose without an Acventura haircut.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BatmansMarshall said:


> Nice riffing. You are keeping timing very well. Origin sound sublime.


Thanks for the compliment brother. I am playing the Dsl40c with the SD1..


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Good stuff as always. Everytime I watch one of your vids, I want to see a guitar rundown of what's in all those cases. Like, what they are, the story behind them, what you love about each one, etc...


I will try, to give a rundown on them, but I just don’t like doing vids with me yacking lol


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I will try, to give a rundown on them, but I just don’t like doing vids with me yacking lol



Does that mean you don't play requests?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Does that mean you don't play requests?


 
good one man, all the cases that are visible, are my 4 LP’s, and one V, the 5 rack has 3 Strats, and my SG.
I started with the squire Strats, and modded them to play beefy, the one MIM Strat also got a pick up change.
All my Gibson guitars are bone stock.
The first Gibson I purchased was the V, then after about 3 months I grabbed a faded SG, then I purchased the Tribute LP (the gold top) I then grabbed the Heritage Cherry burst LP.
The Studio LP was next. Then the Tobacco burst LP. In between all of this I had grabbed an Explorer as well, but something just was not up to my low standards, and I sold it.
I have posted clips and pics of them all, so am I off the hook for a video ??
Lol thanks 


Mitch


----------



## Trident

*“MITCH” *


----------



## Iron1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> ...so am I off the hook for a video ??
> Lol thanks
> 
> 
> Mitch



For now.  Great collection!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> For now.  Great collection!


Ok


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Some more Mastodon. Roots Remain. I love trying to play their stuff but come across so many really tricky configurations way beyond my skill level. I don't know how they do it with all that beer. They have talent even coming out of their armpits. The reason I try to learn a song like this is one day I might find two 100W Orange and Marshall stacks. When no one is looking just plug in and play Mastodon, lol.


----------



## mcblink

BatmansMarshall said:


> Some more Mastodon. Roots Remain. I love trying to play their stuff but come across so many really tricky configurations way beyond my skill level. I don't know how they do it with all that beer. They have talent even coming out of their armpits. The reason I try to learn a song like this is one day I might find two 100W Orange and Marshall stacks. When no one is looking just plug in and play Mastodon, lol.



Well Bill, the main riffcrafter, is sober now. Has been for some time, so that helps. He'll tell you himself, that if it seems too hard to play, you're probably doing it wrong. He does use highly unconventional chord shapes and a really innovative approach to his riffing. Once you kinda learn to view the fingerboard the way he sees it, you can unravel a bunch of his magic, so to speak....learn one of his unique techniques, and soon you'll find it everywhere in their music. Learn another of his techniques and you will find the same. Pretty soon it's not so "magical" anymore... But I have loads of respect for him and the band as a whole.

Brent's songs are pretty much uniquely his own (think Oblivion) but otherwise Billy is usually the riffster, and Brent is the solo guy.

Roots Remain was written about the death of Bill's mom to cancer and there's tons of Bill's style all over that song. It's a great tune, and Brann's vocals on the chorus really push it to another level.


Here is a couple of pics of me hanging out with the Mastoboys. Otherwise you might think I'm full of shit. Lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Still working with this one..
Thanks for listening !!


Mitch


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Still working with this one..
> Thanks for listening !!
> 
> 
> Mitch




Wow. Everything is vintage-sounding and looking. Including your TV. I bet Mitch eats vintage for breakfast and sleeps vintage at night.


----------



## BatmansMarshall

mcblink said:


> Well Bill, the main riffcrafter, is sober now. Has been for some time, so that helps. He'll tell you himself, that if it seems too hard to play, you're probably doing it wrong. He does use highly unconventional chord shapes and a really innovative approach to his riffing. Once you kinda learn to view the fingerboard the way he sees it, you can unravel a bunch of his magic, so to speak....learn one of his unique techniques, and soon you'll find it everywhere in their music. Learn another of his techniques and you will find the same. Pretty soon it's not so "magical" anymore... But I have loads of respect for him and the band as a whole.
> 
> Brent's songs are pretty much uniquely his own (think Oblivion) but otherwise Billy is usually the riffster, and Brent is the solo guy.
> 
> Roots Remain was written about the death of Bill's mom to cancer and there's tons of Bill's style all over that song. It's a great tune, and Brann's vocals on the chorus really push it to another level.
> 
> 
> Here is a couple of pics of me hanging out with the Mastoboys. Otherwise you might think I'm full of shit. Lol



Isn't that an Epiphone Brent Hinds Flying V? Looks awesome. I like Epiphone very much. It's the reason I don't own a Gibson. I just play the Epiphone equivalent and ask myself how is the Gibson suppose to be that much better with the price tag. Anyway, Epiphone steals NAMM all the time now. I can definitely see some patterns in how Mastodon plays but to be honest they go through so many different tunings that it's hard to keep track of them all. Steambreather in Drop A, this one I did in D Standard, D Drop C, C Standard. I didn't know the roots songs were about Bill's mom's passing. Interesting the origins of their songs. I have most of their works on vinyl. I stuck with them since Blood Mountain and glad I did. It's great you know these guys. That's so cool. Maybe I'll try more Masterdon.


----------



## mcblink

BatmansMarshall said:


> Isn't that an Epiphone Brent Hinds Flying V? Looks awesome. I like Epiphone very much. It's the reason I don't own a Gibson. I just play the Epiphone equivalent and ask myself how is the Gibson suppose to be that much better with the price tag. Anyway, Epiphone steals NAMM all the time now. I can definitely see some patterns in how Mastodon plays but to be honest they go through so many different tunings that it's hard to keep track of them all. Steambreather in Drop A, this one I did in D Standard, D Drop C, C Standard. I didn't know the roots songs were about Bill's mom's passing. Interesting the origins of their songs. I have most of their works on vinyl. I stuck with them since Blood Mountain and glad I did. It's great you know these guys. That's so cool. Maybe I'll try more Masterdon.


Yeah it's his Epi sig model. It's a very good guitar.
3 different tunings is all, D standard, Drop C, and Drop A.

If we ever see the return of live music and these guys get to hit the road again (they're all drawing unemployment right now - like many others, they're out of work too) you can usually book a lesson with either Brent or Bill before a show or you can do one of their meet and greets, all the guys are super laid back, friendly and genuine. I had a great time hanging out with them twice and I do plan on doing it again next time they come around. Interesting fact about Brann: he has one of those memories.....if you meet him once, he'll remember you forever. Even amongst all the people he must see and meet on the road, he remembers every one of them.

Oh, another thing. I stand 6'1". You can see in the pic above that those guys are all taller than I.....they're huge dudes lol

Here's another pic from a different time
Huge dudes!







New album is supposed to be coming this fall. Last I heard was supposed to be around Septemberish. I'm looking forward to that!


----------



## Sapient

mcblink said:


> Well Bill, the main riffcrafter, is sober now. Has been for some time, so that helps. He'll tell you himself, that if it seems too hard to play, you're probably doing it wrong. He does use highly unconventional chord shapes and a really innovative approach to his riffing. Once you kinda learn to view the fingerboard the way he sees it, you can unravel a bunch of his magic, so to speak....learn one of his unique techniques, and soon you'll find it everywhere in their music. Learn another of his techniques and you will find the same. Pretty soon it's not so "magical" anymore... But I have loads of respect for him and the band as a whole.
> 
> Brent's songs are pretty much uniquely his own (think Oblivion) but otherwise Billy is usually the riffster, and Brent is the solo guy.
> 
> Roots Remain was written about the death of Bill's mom to cancer and there's tons of Bill's style all over that song. It's a great tune, and Brann's vocals on the chorus really push it to another level.
> 
> 
> Here is a couple of pics of me hanging out with the Mastoboys. Otherwise you might think I'm full of shit. Lol
> 
> View attachment 89526
> View attachment 89527



I like the person at the front door. "What about me?? What about me??"

Lol.


----------



## Sapient

BatmansMarshall said:


> Wow. Everything is vintage-sounding and looking. Including your TV. I bet Mitch eats vintage for breakfast and sleeps vintage at night.



Mitch is worthy of The Vintage Inn, with his own menu based on his very own riffs.

Riff Raff Steak and Cheese Omelet
Hell Bent for Bacon Sandwich
Chops, Licks, and Tricks Broasted Chicken
Philly Steak Slam-your-Face Dinner
Bleeding Ears Meat Stew
Broken Neck-Buster Burger
Smoke the f'n Board Road Kill Burger
Chug and Choke Fire Tacos


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Mitch is worthy of The Vintage Inn, with his own menu based on his very own riffs.
> 
> Riff Raff Steak and Cheese Omelet
> Hell Bent for Bacon Sandwich
> Chops, Licks, and Tricks Broasted Chicken
> Philly Steak Slam-your-Face Dinner
> Bleeding Ears Meat Stew
> Broken Neck-Buster Burger
> Smoke the f'n Board Road Kill Burger
> Chug and Choke Fire Tacos


That’s great man , some ass kicking song names in that list brother !!


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Mitch is worthy of The Vintage Inn, with his own menu based on his very own riffs.
> 
> Riff Raff Steak and Cheese Omelet
> Hell Bent for Bacon Sandwich
> Chops, Licks, and Tricks Broasted Chicken
> Philly Steak Slam-your-Face Dinner
> Bleeding Ears Meat Stew
> Broken Neck-Buster Burger
> Smoke the f'n Board Road Kill Burger
> Chug and Choke Fire Tacos


Sounds good to me bro 
Mitch, make it happen!


----------



## Sapient

Ok ..little jam clip messin' around today...


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Ok ..little jam clip messin' around today...



I picture big white spot light shinning down on you while you rip it.... 

Sounds awesome man, nice lead chops!


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> I picture big white spot light shinning down on you while you rip it....
> 
> Sounds awesome man, nice lead chops!



Thanks, Ramo. You've been layin' some good stuff down too. So much here it's hard to keep up with. Lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Thanks, Ramo. You've been layin' some good stuff down too. So much here it's hard to keep up with. Lol.


That was some serious shit there my friend ..
Thanks for sharing ..


Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That was some serious shit there my friend ..
> Thanks for sharing ..
> 
> 
> Mitch



Thank you, Mitch. + Dogs (@Dogs of Doom) & @mcblink for the 'Like'.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks for listening


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Thank you, Mitch. + Dogs (@Dogs of Doom) & @mcblink for the 'Like'.


No problem brother, I like what I hear..


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Thanks, Ramo. You've been layin' some good stuff down too. So much here it's hard to keep up with. Lol.


Thanks, brother, my heads gone desert dry... I tried to write thrash song and came up empty and keep coming up empty this week.


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for listening



Good olds school riffing as usual Mitch!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Good olds school riffing as usual Mitch!


Thank ya bro


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> Good olds school riffing as usual Mitch!



Indeed. Mitch is still the MC of the riffage here for sure.


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> Thanks, brother, my heads gone desert dry... I tried to write thrash song and came up empty and keep coming up empty this week.



Naa ....you'll have something in no time, bro.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Indeed. Mitch is still the MC of the riffage here for sure.


Mitch is the one who keeps this thread going , I just play catching up game.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have been trying to keep this thread on the first page since it was started !!
@BatmansMarshall 
Yea I am vintage / antique / and the TV in the garage is 20+ years old, but it’s like me , I guess, doesn’t know when to quit lol ..
Cheers


----------



## mcblink

To remind everyone:

@LRT#1 (thread OP and owner) and I are old, old friends. Brothers, in fact.
And jam partners, too.

We finally were able to put something together, this was tonight's jam:


----------



## anitoli

Alright here's one for ya boys:


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have been trying to keep this thread on the first page since it was started !!
> @BatmansMarshall
> Yea I am vintage / antique / and the TV in the garage is 20+ years old, but it’s like me , I guess, doesn’t know when to quit lol ..
> Cheers


And that's why we love you man, never quit and keep going! I'll be on your case!

@mcblink @LRT#1 good job guys I am proud of you!

@anitoli Cool tone and playing, keep it up!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

anitoli said:


> Alright here's one for ya boys:



Cool piece of work @anitoli


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> To remind everyone:
> 
> @LRT#1 (thread OP and owner) and I are old, old friends. Brothers, in fact.
> And jam partners, too.
> 
> We finally were able to put something together, this was tonight's jam:



Good stuff guys


----------



## anitoli

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Cool piece of work @anitoli


Thanks Mitch, just had to get the Hammond in there somewhere!


----------



## anitoli

Ramo said:


> And that's why we love you man, never quit and keep going! I'll be on your case!
> 
> @mcblink @LRT#1 good job guys I am proud of you!
> 
> @anitoli Cool tone and playing, keep it up!


Thanks.


----------



## Ramo

This weeks riff


----------



## anitoli

Ramo said:


> This weeks riff



Crunchy! I like it.


----------



## Ramo

anitoli said:


> Crunchy! I like it.


Thanks dude.


----------



## BftGibson




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


>



I am digging this new direction that shades the original stuff you started with bro !!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

anitoli said:


> Thanks Mitch, just had to get the Hammond in there somewhere!


I like the pace and vibe on it.
Kind of crosses boundaries in a good way brother.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A short clip !!
Thanks for listening


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Another short clip


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Another short clip



Good job brother.


----------



## Iron1

BftGibson said:


>




Some great doom riffs in there - love it! 



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Another short clip




Good stuff as always, Mitch. Wish we were neighbors, would be fun to come jam in the evenings with ya. 

Here's my next one:


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Some great doom riffs in there - love it!
> 
> 
> 
> Good stuff as always, Mitch. Wish we were neighbors, would be fun to come jam in the evenings with ya.
> 
> Here's my next one:



That would be fantastic.
Nice job on the new tune, sounds big, and fat..
Cheers


----------



## mcblink

Is this version better?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> Is this version better?



Normally (for me anyway) the one you practice with first is the one you should record, but both of yours sound great, I really have no preference !!
Cheers


----------



## Trident

*“GO MITCH” *


----------



## Iron1

mcblink said:


> Is this version better?




Some really cool riffs in there. The drums are tiche too loud, which makes it a little hard to catch some of the nuances of the guitars, but dig it, just the same. 

Here's my newest one:


----------



## mcblink

Iron1 said:


> Some really cool riffs in there. The drums are tiche too loud, which makes it a little hard to catch some of the nuances of the guitars, but dig it, just the same.
> 
> Here's my newest one:



Yeah, we're pretty new at the recording thing. I did notice the drums being a bit loud, and also the two guitars aren't very well defined all the time, one of them tends to get buried from time to time. But it's still better than the cellphone garbage we were recording before lol

Your new one is damn doomy!


----------



## Sapient

It's getting overwhelming in here! I can't keep up! All sounds ..GOOOD.


----------



## Riffraff

A dude posted a rock ballad backing track he made on a web collaboration website I go to for jams with other players. I always love a good Moore-ish Rock Ballad so I jumped on it. After I added my track I noticed a cuckoo bird sound in a few places. I assumed it was one of the plugins in !y DAW and deleted them and reloaded them but they were still there so they !ight have been on the guy's original track. Who knows. Anyway, here's the Cuckoo Bird Rock Ballad.


----------



## BftGibson




----------



## mcblink

Here's an experiment I was doing. Might as well post it up here too, a few of you may have already listened to it


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Iron1 said:


> Some really cool riffs in there. The drums are tiche too loud, which makes it a little hard to catch some of the nuances of the guitars, but dig it, just the same.
> 
> Here's my newest one:



This is a classic already \m/
Just for me it doesn’t have to be at the speed of light to be heavy..
No offense to my machine gun riffing bro’s !!
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


>



Doomsday it is !!!
Love this thread..
Thanks for sharing brother Den


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Riffraff said:


> A dude posted a rock ballad backing track he made on a web collaboration website I go to for jams with other players. I always love a good Moore-ish Rock Ballad so I jumped on it. After I added my track I noticed a cuckoo bird sound in a few places. I assumed it was one of the plugins in !y DAW and deleted them and reloaded them but they were still there so they !ight have been on the guy's original track. Who knows. Anyway, here's the Cuckoo Bird Rock Ballad.
> 
> https://m.soundcloud.com/riffraff12571/moore-ish-rock-ballad


Very soulful playing, and great tone, didn’t really notice the cuckoo clock..
Thanks for posting your work brother !!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Spur of the moment, probably sounds like many of the others !!
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Iron1

mcblink said:


> Yeah, we're pretty new at the recording thing. I did notice the drums being a bit loud, and also the two guitars aren't very well defined all the time, one of them tends to get buried from time to time. But it's still better than the cellphone garbage we were recording before lol



For being new to it, sounds awesome. My early mixes were total trash, so I'll bow down now. 



BftGibson said:


>




Love the riffage! Keep 'em coming! 



mcblink said:


> Here's an experiment I was doing. Might as well post it up here too, a few of you may have already listened to it




Great atmosphere - this would make a killer change-up track on an thrash album. 



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is a classic already \m/
> Just for me it doesn’t have to be at the speed of light to be heavy..
> No offense to my machine gun riffing bro’s !!
> Cheers



Thanks Mitch - always appreciate your feedback!



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Spur of the moment, probably sounds like many of the others !!
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch




Dig it - the opening riff makes me think of the Munsters theme song, even though it's not really like it at all.


----------



## BftGibson

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Spur of the moment, probably sounds like many of the others !!
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



Kinda favor the SG. Sounding good !!


----------



## Ramo

I’m trying to keep up with this thread. Awesome work all of you, lets keep it going!


----------



## Riffraff

Here's one I made this morning.

MIM Tele with blade type humbucker in the bridge slot, Rockmaster tube preamp & Valhalla Supermassive plugin for the delay & reverb (IT'S A FREE DOWNLOAD!)


----------



## Ramo

Riffraff said:


> Here's one I made this morning.
> 
> MIM Tele with blade type humbucker in the bridge slot, Rockmaster tube preamp & Valhalla Supermassive plugin for the delay & reverb (IT'S A FREE DOWNLOAD!)



Shredtastic


----------



## mcblink

Ramo said:


> Shredtastic


Take note, he did all that on a Tele!




Riffraff said:


> Here's one I made this morning.
> 
> MIM Tele with blade type humbucker in the bridge slot, Rockmaster tube preamp & Valhalla Supermassive plugin for the delay & reverb (IT'S A FREE DOWNLOAD!)



Excellent!


----------



## Ramo

mcblink said:


> Take note, he did all that on a Tele!
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent!


You, shoosh! 

I deliberately didn’t say anything about the radio!


----------



## mcblink




----------



## Ramo

my latest


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I had a 138 mile one way drive for work this morning.
No problem, but I started with a half tank of gas, and I was going just north of Barstow CA, ,, about half way to Vegas,
The location has a Shell station just off the interstate, when I left to go home, I couldn’t purchase any fuel (they had none to sell)
My boss brought me a 5 gallon can of fuel and I was on my way.
After sitting there for an hour.
So thanks for listening...
Mitch


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I had a 138 mile one way drive for work this morning.
> No problem, but I started with a half tank of gas, and I was going just north of Barstow CA, ,, about half way to Vegas,
> The location has a Shell station just off the interstate, when I left to go home, I couldn’t purchase any fuel (they had none to sell)
> My boss brought me a 5 gallon can of fuel and I was on my way.
> After sitting there for an hour.
> So thanks for listening...
> Mitch




New machinery? Haven't seen the blueburst before.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> New machinery? Haven't seen the blueburst before.


Thanks Jeff , no it’s not new, but I did stuff a JB in the bridge, I have played it on a few clips.
I am just trying to keep them all happy.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks Jeff , no it’s not new, but I did stuff a JB in the bridge, I have played it on a few clips.
> I am just trying to keep them all happy.



Cool. Not sure I saw this unit before. What is it? Gibson? Epi? Custom? Etc.? What model? lol


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> my latest




Wow. That was quite a brutal assault. Are you mad at us??


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Cool. Not sure I saw this unit before. What is it? Gibson? Epi? Custom? Etc.? What model? lol


Epi pro ll, it was damaged in GC and I got it for nice price in 2016.
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Wow. That was quite a brutal assault. Are you mad at us??


Never bro,you guys are the best.


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I had a 138 mile one way drive for work this morning.
> No problem, but I started with a half tank of gas, and I was going just north of Barstow CA, ,, about half way to Vegas,
> The location has a Shell station just off the interstate, when I left to go home, I couldn’t purchase any fuel (they had none to sell)
> My boss brought me a 5 gallon can of fuel and I was on my way.
> After sitting there for an hour.
> So thanks for listening...
> Mitch



Looks and sounds you were really mad.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Looks and sounds you were really mad.


Ha ha thanks my friend


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I had a 138 mile one way drive for work this morning.
> No problem, but I started with a half tank of gas, and I was going just north of Barstow CA, ,, about half way to Vegas,
> The location has a Shell station just off the interstate, when I left to go home, I couldn’t purchase any fuel (they had none to sell)
> My boss brought me a 5 gallon can of fuel and I was on my way.
> After sitting there for an hour.
> So thanks for listening...
> Mitch




Awesome, Mitch. Looks like you're playing with a chip on your shoulder and THAT'S rock'n f'n ROLL!!!

 <-------- Mitch.

 -


----------



## Ramo

@Sapient Here you go bro, something bit more chiled.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Awesome, Mitch. Looks like you're playing with a chip on your shoulder and THAT'S rock'n f'n ROLL!!!
> 
> <-------- Mitch.
> 
> -


Thank you brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> @Sapient Here you go bro, something bit more chiled.



I really like this ma friend


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I really like this ma friend


Im glad you do. Thanks


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> @Sapient Here you go bro, something bit more chiled.




Wow, that's really nice bro. Very melodic. You kept it smooth and didn't have to start shredding, which is so hard to do. Just melodic and something most listeners can relate to going along.

Thanks too!! That's a double:


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Wow, that's really nice bro. Very melodic. You kept it smooth and didn't have to start shredding, which is so hard to do. Just melodic and something most listeners can relate to going along.
> 
> Thanks too!! That's a double:


Thanks bro, thats my radio friendly song,,hahah, amid at bigger audience

Thanks for nice words, I appreciate it.


----------



## Ramo

This weeks instalment.


----------



## junk notes

rip some Eb Major leads over that!


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> rip some Eb Major leads over that!




I’ll try, I made song out of it and there is a section that I want to put lead but everything I try sounds shit.... Cant even come up anything worth while.
Harmonic minor and Phrygian dominant seem to work, kind off...
I will try your idea...


----------



## junk notes

No prob, you will Ace it! I guarantee it!

Lets hear a sample of the section.

BTW based on the notes so far, you are diatonically in the key of Eb Maj. Do not change a thing @Ramo! You phrase exactly how you have been doing it, but steal and use all the notes of Eb Maj. As easy as a C min scale, (a.k.a. the relative minor) Phrygian is correct thinking.
we break the rules first, and explain later!


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> No prob, you will Ace it! I guarantee it!
> 
> Lets hear a sample of the section.
> 
> BTW based on the notes so far, you are diatonically in the key of Eb Maj. Do not change a thing @Ramo! You phrase exactly how you have been doing it, but steal and use all the notes of Eb Maj. As easy as a C min scale, (a.k.a. the relative minor) Phrygian is correct thinking.
> we break the rules first, and explain later!




Hey buddy, here is the section for the solo, I know very little theory and all those scales that I mentioned it was totally by feel. but I will look up the scales and hopefully I can play something decent enough.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I know you all must be tired of hearing this riff, but I have shared the whole thing, each step of the way.
Thanks for listening ..


Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Hey buddy, here is the section for the solo, I know very little theory and all those scales that I mentioned it was totally by feel. but I will look up the scales and hopefully I can play something decent enough.



That is an adrenaline rush bro


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That is an adrenaline rush bro


Is it good thing or bad thing?


----------



## junk notes

cool.
For this section, you have it based on a 1-4-5 type progression or concept.
You have modulated from Eb Maj to G Major.
Which means, for the F# you play G Maj ideas, or F# Locrian.
(This based on; You are playing off the F#, sliding to the C back to B)

For the B part, you can again play G Maj, but B Phrygian flavored.
Lastly for the C# part is the same 2 frets up with the C# and can play A Maj or C# Phrygian or Phrygian Dom. That would be a nice transition and adding tension, modulating back to the Eb Major main section.

With each section, you have to feel out what note(s) would be suitable to you, your style and technique, bridging each section, flowing seamlessly to the next. Otherwise just jam the heck out of each part separately, and you will know or hear where to go. Now that you are in the same neighborhood or ballpark,_ less thinking and more playing = more fun!_


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> cool.
> For this section, you have it based on a 1-4-5 type progression or concept.
> You have modulated from Eb Maj to G Major.
> Which means, for the F# you play G Maj ideas, or F# Locrian.
> (This based on; You are playing off the F#, sliding to the C back to B)
> 
> For the B part, you can again play G Maj, but B Phrygian flavored.
> Lastly for the C# part is the same 2 frets up with the C# and can play A Maj or C# Phrygian..
> 
> With each section, you have to feel out what note(s) would be suitable to you, your style and technique, bridging each section, flowing seamlessly to the next. Otherwise just jam the heck out of each part separately, and you will know or hear where to go. Now that you are in the same neighborhood or ballpark,_ less thinking and more playing = more fun!_


Thanks for the in-depth analysis, I will see what i can do with all this info. I’ll do my best to make you proud.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Is it good thing or bad thing?


A good thing brother


----------



## Ramo

Ok, I tried few ideas this is what I came up with so far.


----------



## junk notes

That sounded very good with the exception of a couple of off notes, but those will be less and less. These are only a few approaches, so use your ears for what sounds right to you, and you won't play _any _wrong notes.

The F# intro idea sounded like it was developing great and into the next segment. I heard what you wanted to do rhythmically as well. A very good attribute as not all songs call for 32nd note leads.

O.K. now we are going to try this out so we can mix 'n match these ideas together.

F# and B sections play the respective minor Pentatonic, and then end with C# Phrygian dominant to release the tension.
(F# can be a minor 7th b5 arpeggio if you needed)

You can also play all Pentatonics and/or a mix of Phrigian Dom. Or F# and B min Pent then end with C# Phrygian Dominant.

(Loop each section and play over it for five minutes or so until you feel comfortably satisfied playing over it. Then try to connect all three of your phrases as seamless as possible.)


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> That sounded very good with the exception of a couple of off notes, but those will be less and less. These are only a few approaches, so use your ears for what sounds right to you, and you won't play _any _wrong notes.
> 
> The F# intro idea sounded like it was developing great and into the next segment. I heard what you wanted to do rhythmically as well. A very good attribute as not all songs call for 32nd note leads.
> 
> O.K. now we are going to try this out so we can mix 'n match these ideas together.
> 
> F# and B sections play the respective minor Pentatonic, and then end with C# Phrygian dominant to release the tension.
> (F# can be a minor 7th b5 arpeggio if you needed)
> 
> You can also play all Pentatonics and/or a mix of Phrigian Dom. Or F# and B min Pent then end with C# Phrygian Dominant.
> 
> (Loop each section and play over it for five minutes or so until you feel comfortably satisfied playing over it. Then try to connect all three of your phrases as seamless as possible.)



Ive been messing with it this one is outline of what can be done, i recorded it so i dint forget it. I will try tomorrow something again.... 

I like the beginning F# when i go to B there are few doggy bends I need to find right note. I try not to play scale up and down, I always try to find melody... when I try to write solo I always think of tornado of souls solo, its so melodic and exotic, so I want to make solos like that. 
I did try some pentatonic but all my licks are boring and lifeless...

We shall see what i can do tomorrow, I have something to work with.


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> Ive been messing with it this one is outline of what can be done, i recorded it so i dint forget it. I will try tomorrow something again....
> 
> I like the beginning F# when i go to B there are few doggy bends I need to find right note. I try not to play scale up and down, I always try to find melody... when I try to write solo I always think of tornado of souls solo, its so melodic and exotic, so I want to make solos like that.
> I did try some pentatonic but all my licks are boring and lifeless...
> 
> We shall see what i can do tomorrow, I have something to work with.



Rip into a 12 bar blues in the middle then solo over that. The resume the metal. 

Lol.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Rip into a 12 bar blues in the middle then solo over that. The resume the metal.
> 
> Lol.


lol

you are more than welcome to try, I dont know how to play that hahahahha


I need new guitar lessons man, badly  Hoping I go this summer back to Georgia and my teacher teach me new tricks.


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> That sounded very good with the exception of a couple of off notes, but those will be less and less. These are only a few approaches, so use your ears for what sounds right to you, and you won't play _any _wrong notes.
> 
> The F# intro idea sounded like it was developing great and into the next segment. I heard what you wanted to do rhythmically as well. A very good attribute as not all songs call for 32nd note leads.
> 
> O.K. now we are going to try this out so we can mix 'n match these ideas together.
> 
> F# and B sections play the respective minor Pentatonic, and then end with C# Phrygian dominant to release the tension.
> (F# can be a minor 7th b5 arpeggio if you needed)
> 
> You can also play all Pentatonics and/or a mix of Phrigian Dom. Or F# and B min Pent then end with C# Phrygian Dominant.
> 
> (Loop each section and play over it for five minutes or so until you feel comfortably satisfied playing over it. Then try to connect all three of your phrases as seamless as possible.)


how does this one sound any better? I spent the whole day trying to come up with something but I didn't like anything so I tweaked the previous one a little bit. I was getting really frustrated and I was thinking just to change the whole rhythm section to give me better freedom for my sloppy leads.


----------



## junk notes

Yes, I can hear direction. That is good! 
I think you may be right with re-arranging that segment, but keep the *rhythm the same..
You have measures of F# x4, B x8, C# x4. Perhaps all even x4, or x8 on the C#? I cannot tell you what to do with your own song, but there should be a flow into each section, and not forced.

*you have excellent RH rhythm and your triplet feel is very good! If you want to challenge yourself even more, try galloping triplets! Think "The Lone Ranger" theme. 
Iron Maiden madness!


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> Yes, I can hear direction. That is good!
> I think you may be right with re-arranging that segment, but keep the *rhythm the same..
> You have measures of F# x4, B x8, C# x4. Perhaps all even x4, or x8 on the C#? I cannot tell you what to do with your own song, but there should be a flow into each section, and not forced.
> 
> *you have excellent RH rhythm and your triplet feel is very good! If you want to challenge yourself even more, try galloping triplets! Think "The Lone Ranger" theme.
> Iron Maiden madness!


I wanted to drop B down to 4 like you said, I think the way it is now it drags a bit.

this songs are just demos for band, once we start playing them in band situations it will be lot different and more smooth flowing.

if you check my soundcloud I have lots of galloping songs on there really fast ones like mad fast  223bpm lol

game over is one of them, ectoplasm has gallops too, destroyer starts off with gallop...

I like Iced Earth and Jon Schaffer is master at that kind of thing and I try to copy him.


----------



## BatmansMarshall

1989.

Ministry - Thieves.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here is tonight’s little riff 
Thanks for listening


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here is tonight’s little riff
> Thanks for listening



nice tone and chugas, how is your riff tank, still empty?


----------



## Ramo

hey, @junk notes I finished the song today, what do you think?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> nice tone and chugas, how is your riff tank, still empty?


Still empty bro, went to the vault for this one..


----------



## junk notes

Alright @Ramo, and galloping triplets in the verses! That sounds great man! Has a Mustaine flavor to it.
Everyone can hear that to be a nice transition to the progression! When you hear where the solo is in context, it makes a whole lot of sense.
Your creative juices _flow_ when you arrange your compositions to _flow_. Ideas are easy because you know what neighborhood you are playing in.

Other things if you feel like trying to go back and forth with to see if your ear likes the sound;
Besides the min7b5 arp, a Blues Pentatonic for the F#, and Diminished arps for the C# inducing tension for the release back to the main body..

@Mitchell Pearrow we will help you get out of those stupid arse ruts soon enough! All musicians hate those ruts!


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> Alright @Ramo, and galloping triplets in the verses! That sounds great man! Has a Mustaine flavor to it.
> Everyone can hear that to be a nice transition to the progression! When you hear where the solo is in context, it makes a whole lot of sense.
> Your creative juices _flow_ when you arrange your compositions to _flow_. Ideas are easy because you know what neighborhood you are playing in.
> 
> Other things if you feel like trying to go back and forth with to see if your ear likes the sound;
> Besides the min7b5 arp, a Blues Pentatonic for the F#, and Diminished arps for the C# inducing tension for the release back to the main body..
> 
> @Mitchell Pearrow we will help you get out of those stupid arse ruts soon enough! All musicians hate those ruts!




I did edit a bit, I cut 8 to 4 for the solo section and it sounds much better. The singing and lyrics suck, I wrote and deleted a whole bunch before I recorded this one. When I get a singer for the band I'm sure he will tweak it and make it better. As for the solo, I have to leave it as-is for time being as I cant come up with anything better right now, hope something will come in the future. 

Thanks for listening and all the assistance you gave me.


----------



## Salty Rose




----------



## BatmansMarshall

Drop A



That's quite some tuning. I really like this song so gave it a go.

It's like part rhythm and part lead. I have tried Drop B and B Standard but not Drop A before. I might try doing another Drop A song to see what can happen.

Anyway, Mastodon - Word to the Wise (drop A) from Emperor of Sand (2017).


----------



## Ramo

BatmansMarshall said:


> Drop A
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite some tuning. I really like this song so gave it a go.
> 
> It's like part rhythm and part lead. I have tried Drop B and B Standard but not Drop A before. I might try doing another Drop A song to see what can happen.
> 
> Anyway, Mastodon - Word to the Wise (drop A) from Emperor of Sand (2017).



Nice guitar, I was thinking to buy that one non trem one. How dose it feel owning that guitar?


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Ramo said:


> Nice guitar, I was thinking to buy that one non trem one. How dose it feel owning that guitar?



A very hot Les Paul. There is no tone pot control. It's designed for a thrash-sounding Slayer's tone. Gary Holt just does volume on the bridge pickup EMG81 and the neck pickup is EMG89 split coil. I wanted a hard tail no tremolo that I can tune to whatever I want. Hence Drop A meant this guitar. My Floyd Rose guitars are pretty much staying in the E Standard tuning I have etc. I usually play D Standard with this GH600NT but fine with everything.

I would not recommend it as an all-around LP because of the missing tone pot. If you want instant metal that involves an LP, then it has it. Anything else, look elsewhere.

I lament I do not have an LP with regular passive humbuckers though. There are plenty of metal songs on high gain amps that could use those instead. Also, notice how hot these pickups can get on a high-gain amp. Wrestling a bit with the gain there.


----------



## Ramo

BatmansMarshall said:


> A very hot Les Paul. There is no tone pot control. It's designed for a thrash-sounding Slayer's tone. Gary Holt just does volume on the bridge pickup EMG81 and the neck pickup is EMG89 split coil. I wanted a hard tail no tremolo that I can tune to whatever I want. Hence Drop A meant this guitar. My Floyd Rose guitars are pretty much staying in the E Standard tuning I have etc. I usually play D Standard with this GH600NT but fine with everything.
> 
> I would not recommend it as an all-around LP because of the missing tone pot. If you want instant metal that involves an LP, then it has it. Anything else, look elsewhere.
> 
> I lament I do not have an LP with regular passive humbuckers though. There are plenty of metal songs on high gain amps that could use those instead. Also, notice how hot these pickups can get on a high-gain amp. Wrestling a bit with the gain there.


for some reason, I hate trem on Lp type guitar, I have Ltd EC-256 I really like that. I have thrash guitars I want a heavy Lp without the Gibson logo on it. it will be one of LTD EC 1000 models.


----------



## Ramo

This week riff, from the song I have posted earlier.


----------



## Iron1

Here's my newest:


----------



## Ramo

Iron1 said:


> Here's my newest:



great shit man, for me fun starts when the tempo picks up, and those slow chug chug is great.

you did well here.


----------



## Iron1

Ramo said:


> great shit man, for me fun starts when the tempo picks up, and those slow chug chug is great.
> 
> you did well here.



Thanks Ram! Glad you like it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

@Iron1 that is an ass kicker bro, and I dig the subtle tv, and background noise in your intros ,,, cool as hell 


Mitch


----------



## Ramo

netlocal said:


>



Did you fix your amp?


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Metallica
Seek & Destroy (1982)
Album: Kill 'em all.



Dimed the Vol and Gain on High settings. Mids up, bass down, and trebs at noon. V30s emulated. Maxon 808 OD for a boost.


----------



## Ramo

BatmansMarshall said:


> Metallica
> Seek & Destroy (1982)
> Album: Kill 'em all.
> 
> 
> 
> Dimed the Vol and Gain on High settings. Mids up, bass down, and trebs at noon. V30s emulated. Maxon 808 OD for a boost.



Hey bud, I dont mean to be hater but, that sounds all wrong. There are many doggy tabs out there.. Carl is good teacher and teaching many great songs. 

Try learning it from here.


I say all that with much respect.

thanks


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Ramo said:


> Hey bud, I dont mean to be hater but, that sounds all wrong. There are many doggy tabs out there.. Carl is good teacher and teaching many great songs.
> 
> Try learning it from here.
> 
> 
> I say all the with much respect.
> 
> thanks




Hey no problem thanks. Yes this is a song I started learning years back from whatever tabs I could get so there could be another better version out there. I guess I could re-learn this one again as I don't really play it so often anymore.


----------



## Ramo

BatmansMarshall said:


> Hey no problem thanks. Yes this is a song I started learning years back from whatever tabs I could get so there could be another better version out there. I guess I could re-learn this one again as I don't really play it so often anymore.




Please dont take what I said in bad way. Re learn from video and it all will come back to you.... funny enough i was re learning solo of that song today then i got frustrated with it and gave up lol


----------



## ibmorjamn

crap didnt work , re-posted on audiomack
@Mitchell Pearrow 43 seconds hit me :
<iframe src="https://audiomack.com/embed/song/ibmorjamn/06082021?background=1" scrolling="no" width="100%" height="252" scrollbars="no" frameborder="0"></iframe>


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something I plan on doing some more with, first idea burst in a bit ..
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Something I plan on doing some more with, first idea burst in a bit ..
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch




Are they hot rails on your strat? 

I like that song and tone a lot.

I did some more Mastodon.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BatmansMarshall said:


> Are they hot rails on your strat?
> 
> I like that song and tone a lot.
> 
> I did some more Mastodon.



Yes I have the hot rail in the neck, and a JBjr in the bridge, it’s a MIM Strat ..
Thank you for the compliment brother.
The mastodon piece sounds good bro.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> crap didnt work
> @Mitchell Pearrow 43 seconds hit me :
> <iframe src="https://audiomack.com/embed/song/ibmorjamn/06082021?background=1" scrolling="no" width="100%" height="252" scrollbars="no" frameborder="0"></iframe>


So the second track shut down ??


----------



## Salty Rose

Ramo said:


> Did you fix your amp?


Yessir. I took it to the Tonewolf, he put in a new fuse, he checked it over. We also retubed and re set the bias. Back in business!
https://www.instagram.com/p/CP6_UWPgr2G/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## Trident

*“GOOD STUFFS MITCH!”*
*
You always bring it!

Thanks for sharing..*


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> So the second track shut down ??


It was the same song the first link I tried a different host and it didn’t work.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> *“GOOD STUFFS MITCH!”*
> *
> You always bring it!
> 
> Thanks for sharing..*


Thank ya AJ my friend, I have been running low on ideas for riffs lately..
Thanks again for the compliment brother.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Trident

Mitch you always have something that hits the *“Sweet Spot”*
*Great job and thanks for sharing……Your “SG” growls very nicely as well…*


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> Mitch you always have something that hits the *“Sweet Spot”*
> *Great job and thanks for sharing……Your “SG” growls very nicely as well…*


For a bottom of the line SG , I am very pleased with the way it plays, and sounds.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## BatmansMarshall

I tried out the low sensitivity input of the SC20h to see what I could do with it. So I picked a song with one of the most ridiculous titles ever. 

Nirvana - Francis Farmer will get her revenge on Seattle.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## Trident

*“Go Mitch”*
*
Thanks for sharing*


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for listening
> 
> Mitch



Great hard rock riffs and tones, looks like you got your mojo back.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Great hard rock riffs and tones, looks like yiu got your mojo back.


Thanks Ramo my friend, I have not been playing the Origin rig very much lately, but since my wife went to hangout with our granddaughter’s , I have the garage open for the extra decibels of that rig , and kicked them in the ass ha ha ha


----------



## junk notes

Mojo and *left hand vibrato* is back!


Ramo said:


> Great hard rock riffs and tones, looks like yiu *got your mojo back*.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something I want to work with.
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Mitch! ...Mitch! ....Play that Bitch! 

Great tone you're getting out of that rig, buddy!


----------



## Trident

“YES”


----------



## Ramo

Here is my latest Slayer fans will dig it.



this one is groover...


----------



## junk notes

Your RH is something to be seriously reckoned with. 





You are saying that these are your originals, right. I appreciate that you have the patience to program the PITA drum parts. (riffworks?)


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> Your RH is something to be seriously reckoned with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are saying that these are your originals, right. I appreciate that you have the patience to program the PITA drum parts. (riffworks?)


thanks, man, what's RH (right hand?) 

the riffs are original all my songs are original after getting influenced by the shit I listen to. about drums, I get them from the internet pre-recorded and I edit them to fit what I want to play. 

I'm glad you dig it


----------



## Ramo

This weeks riff from song Antichrist


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> This weeks riff from song Antichrist



Excellent job bro


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Excellent job bro


its speed demon shit lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> its speed demon shit lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> its speed demon shit lol


I still like it


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Here is my latest Slayer fans will dig it.
> 
> 
> 
> this one is groover...



I can’t believe I skipped over these 2 buddy they are killing it my friend, love the groover it’s like a bulldozer pushing a mountain.
Cheers


----------



## junk notes

Ramo said:


> thanks, man, *what's RH (right hand?)*
> 
> the riffs are original all my songs are original after getting influenced by the shit I listen to. about drums, I get them from the internet pre-recorded and I edit them to fit what I want to play.
> 
> I'm glad you dig it


 yes, a formidable right hand , and great job on editing. I need to have patience with drum parts, or is it that my attitude needs to be adjusted. ha


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I can’t believe I skipped over these 2 buddy they are killing it my friend, love the groover it’s like a bulldozer pushing a mountain.
> Cheers


 Thanks ma brother, you been great supporter from day one and I appreciate it. I have few riffs lined up, I think you will like 90bpm C# tune.

@junk notes thanks bro, I do try to sound good and I do the work to make it happen. Im glad you like what I do, and thanks so much for the compliment, its always great to hear comply from fellow players! 

Back to drum thing, if you get superior drummer or easy drummer, its just drag and drop easy to make a track... they have packs , like metal, rock, and so on... look in to it.


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Red Fang. Stoner Metal. Drop C. Raw recording. No mix. Maxon 808 boosting SC20h.


----------



## JJ119

@BatmansMarshall 

Rock it!

Now I know where all the vinyl ended up


----------



## JJ119

Well,
I came here to learn about
Marshall Amps & Cabinets
But you guys are distracting me with all this
Face Melting Rock!!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

JJ119 said:


> Well,
> I came here to learn about
> Marshall Amps & Cabinets
> But you guys are distracting me with all this
> Face Melting Rock!!


that means that you are learning about Marshall amp's & cabinets... ...

to the forum...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JJ119 said:


> Well,
> I came here to learn about
> Marshall Amps & Cabinets
> But you guys are distracting me with all this
> Face Melting Rock!!


Welcome to the forum 

glad ya made it, there is no place like this, but here !!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something that just came up tonight..
Thanks for listening!!
Mitch


----------



## JJ119

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> glad ya made it, there is no place like this, but here !!
> Cheers
> Mitch


----------



## JJ119

Dogs of Doom said:


> that means that you are learning about Marshall amp's & cabinets... ...
> 
> to the forum...


----------



## BatmansMarshall

JJ119 said:


> @BatmansMarshall
> 
> Rock it!
> 
> Now I know where all the vinyl ended up



Thanks. Yes the vinyl.  

When I gave up cigarettes I had the craving to unwrap the plastic on something once a week. So I count the time quitting smoking by the number of vinyl I have.


----------



## Ramo

JJ119 said:


> Well,
> I came here to learn about
> Marshall Amps & Cabinets
> But you guys are distracting me with all this
> Face Melting Rock!!


Stay tuned this thread keeps evolving, bring some of your face melting metal to us too.

@Mitchell Pearrow K.K. Mitch you killing it brother, I don't want to see anything but V on you.


----------



## Trident

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Something that just came up tonight..
> Thanks for listening!!
> Mitch




*“GO MITCH” *
*
Thanks for sharing…….*


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> *“GO MITCH” *
> 
> *Thanks for sharing…….*


Thanks AJ great to see ya buddy..
Cheers


----------



## BftGibson

getting sum bass chops back now that in a band on Bass

mesa triple recto & Dean ML
Ampeg SVT pro3 & Ibby sdgr800 mic'd on HLF410


----------



## twangsta

A YJM riff and some improv, hanging on for dear life 
Phone mic


----------



## Ramo

twangsta said:


> A YJM riff and some improv, hanging on for dear life
> Phone mic



awesome, man...


----------



## twangsta

Ramo said:


> awesome, man...


Thanks brother


----------



## Ramo

This week's riff.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

twangsta said:


> A YJM riff and some improv, hanging on for dear life
> Phone mic



Sounds great brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> This week's riff.



Nice job Ramo.


----------



## twangsta

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sounds great brother


Thank you brother, some sick riffing your self too bro, keep rocking it man.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

twangsta said:


> Thank you brother, some sick riffing your self too bro, keep rocking it man.


I shall my friend, tank is empty at the moment, and they are all starting to sound the same, a bit of gout going on in my right wrist at the moment so I really can’t play for crap..
Cheers


----------



## BftGibson

Rained in PA today..made a song like usual


----------



## Salty Rose

Gibson Les Paul R7, Marshall 1987x, PB-100 Powerbrake, Marshall 1936 cab with Celestion G12T-75’s.


----------



## RCM 800

Bunch of tunes I wrote and recorded like 20 years ago using a Bheringer V amp, Roland drum machine, and my misc guitars. Its really rough lol, but I like some of the songs.


----------



## Ramo

RCM 800 said:


> Bunch of tunes I wrote and recorded like 20 years ago using a Bheringer V amp, Roland drum machine, and my misc guitars. Its really rough lol, but I like some of the songs.



Sounds good.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RCM 800 said:


> Bunch of tunes I wrote and recorded like 20 years ago using a Bheringer V amp, Roland drum machine, and my misc guitars. Its really rough lol, but I like some of the songs.



For being 20 years old, they all still sound as if they could have been recorded in the last year.
(This is a big compliment)
Thanks for sharing your work brother, some great rocking tunes in that batch.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## RCM 800

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> For being 20 years old, they all still sound as if they could have been recorded in the last year.
> (This is a big compliment)
> Thanks for sharing your work brother, some great rocking tunes in that batch.
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks man. Been cleaning house getting ready to move and found this disk. Was really surprised how well the guitars sounded for it being recorded with a chines pod knockoff lol.


----------



## Ramo

This week's riff, I usually post on Mondays but been doing some DIY in my garden and it took most of my time, I still got a bit more to do till I finish. Anyway, enjoy the riff, in the style of Disturbed.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> This week's riff, I usually post on Mondays but been doing some DIY in my garden and it took most of my time, I still got a bit more to do till I finish. Anyway, enjoy the riff, in the style of Disturbed.



Great work Ramo


----------



## BatmansMarshall




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BatmansMarshall said:


>



Great tone 
Love the V


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Great tone
> Love the V



Jeff Waters - Annhilator. Canada's best thrash band.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

BatmansMarshall said:


> Jeff Waters - Annhilator. Canada's best thrash band.



And it's an Epi to boot...


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Iron Maiden - Children of the Damned. Boss SD-1 and some DD3.

Settings were strange for this one. Bass was 8, Mid and Treb 6, presence 9, Master cranked. Gain to 6.

I have never had the Bass that high before except for an across the board crank.

Used Iron Maiden IRs because they use weird microphones.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is a old rap vocal melody, that I played in my style ..
Thanks for listening.
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

This weeks instalment, more thrashy riff.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> This weeks instalment, more thrashy riff.



I like this piece, it has your name written all over it..


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I like this piece, it has your name written all over it..


LOL
Thank you bro, I'm glad you like it, I might make a song out of it and speed it up a bit, at the moment it sits at 200bpm.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> LOL
> Thank you bro, I'm glad you like it, I might make a song out of it and speed it up a bit, at the moment it sits at 200bpm.


That’s pretty damm fast amigo


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Celestion G12M, Maxon 808 boosting an SV20h for some Iron Maiden - Powerslave.


----------



## Ramo

BatmansMarshall said:


> Celestion G12M, Maxon 808 boosting an SV20h for some Iron Maiden - Powerslave.




How long do you practice before you post a video? This one needs more work but you are on the right track, keep practicing and aim to match the recording as close as you can.

keep rocking


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Ramo said:


> How long do you practice before you post a video? This one needs more work but you are on the right track, keep practicing and aim to match the recording as close as you can.
> 
> keep rocking



I just turn on a GoPro when the feeling takes me. I am always recording myself to try and spot areas to do better with next time.

Nothing I do is even remotely gig-worthy. I cycle about 150 different songs I have been learning on and off over a five-year period. I would just get bored staying with the same one. So I go back to them and do a little more. However, what I really want to do is find what I want to do. You have probably seen me playing everything from standard tuning to Drop A. I haven't even shown any blues stuff or Neil Young or heck I was even playing Journey earlier  also The Doors. So I just cycle them around and around and some surface to the top more than others, either because they sound better, I like them or someone else likes them more. I keep a note and put more effort into those. I am somewhere like 70% of the way there with everything I have put up so far. In the end, though you are playing someone else's thing so you can only get so far doing that. So whenever I find what I want or like best, then there is the kicker... I will stop learning so much of other people work and start putting in doing my own stuff but in the same ballpark. I hope that makes sense, or not, or maybe, lol.

Could this song be better if I put in more hours? Oh yes.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

@BatmansMarshall 
Narrow it down some, take 10 of your favorites, get them tight to the recording, then move on to 10 more, and you said different style, that’s great, and a excellent way to grab the gust of each particular song, your original stuff will come from the variety of everything you learn.
You have a great ear for tone.
But you need to grasp the nuances of the players you cover, it does take some time.
I have only posted a couple of covers, because I am not playing with anyone, but my riff ideas are floating around in my head, and I record them as they come along.
Just structure your practice on these points and you will see, and hear a big difference.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## BatmansMarshall

Some great tips.



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> @BatmansMarshall
> But you need to grasp the nuances of the players you cover, it does take some time.
> Cheers
> Mitch



That's the part that really makes me faceplant. When I see cover bands, like actual tribute bands, they even play using the same color of pick, picking technique, strumming technique, and every up and down stroke. Well within reason, but I think you get the point. I watched a video with SRV showing him playing the same song mixing different artist styles like Clapton. So yeah if I am going to commit to a song, like that, I would probably be all in or not at all. Right now I am having fun because I am taking lessons and that's a good hour a day of no-fun playing. So this is my outlet.

BTW, I don't take my website or stuff too seriously. I have actually deleted it several times over the years and then had a run at recording the same stuff again. Does that make sense? When I look at the stats anyway it's really just a small pool of viewers looking at my stuff. Thanks for the feedback. I actually like feedback. I wouldn't be where I am today without it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I have posted these young men before in other threads, I think they rock.
And this thread is fitting of their effort.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

this week its less thrashy but it has grind i think.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Not ready for posting but anyway
@Mitchell Pearrow


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> this week its less thrashy but it has grind i think.



This piece has a great dose of heavy.
Love the riff brother..
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Not ready for posting but anyway
> @Mitchell Pearrow



What amp is that ??
Got a great NWOBHM going on there !!
I am digging this new one bro !!


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> What amp is that ??
> Got a great NWOBHM going on there !!
> I am digging this new one bro !!


Thanks Mitch , It’s the little EVH 5150 lll LBX 15w , Bad Monkey drive, Red Channel. Crappy cheap Celestion Super 65 speaker.
That little sucker doesn’t know it’s not a Marshall. Lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Thanks Mitch , It’s the little EVH 5150 lll LBX 15w , Bad Monkey drive, Red Channel. Crappy cheap Celestion Super 65 speaker.
> That little sucker doesn’t know it’s not a Marshall. Lol


You have that baby dialed in great brother


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This piece has a great dose of heavy.
> Love the riff brother..
> Cheers




I had different one in mind I recorded it yesterday and today I woke up and I start riffing that and I run with that. I'm glad you like it, I have a friend he gets itchy before the week comes so he can check out the riff lol. Me and him started same time playing guitar but he gave up, and now he is living in lala land dreaming about play. I keep telling him to pick it up but he always find excuse to not to.

@ibmorjamn Great playing man, you should post more.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Ramo said:


> I had different one in mind I recorded it yesterday and today I woke up and I start riffing that and I run with that. I'm glad you like it, I have a friend he gets itchy before the week comes so he can check out the riff lol. Me and him started same time playing guitar but he gave up, and now he is living in lala land dreaming about play. I keep telling him to pick it up but he always find excuse to not to.
> 
> @ibmorjamn Great playing man, you should post more.


Thanks Ramo , I appreciate that. I hope to. I have had so much going on. Trying to finish painting the house . I just worked 7 days straight. Been working 6 days every other weak for a little over a month. 
Kind of burned out , that and my room is a disaster. Just got the 2nd storage empty recently.


----------



## Sapient

ibmorjamn said:


> Not ready for posting but anyway
> @Mitchell Pearrow




That is some GRINDING tone, bro!


----------



## Ramo

ibmorjamn said:


> Thanks Ramo , I appreciate that. I hope to. I have had so much going on. Trying to finish painting the house . I just worked 7 days straight. Been working 6 days every other weak for a little over a month.
> Kind of burned out , that and my room is a disaster. Just got the 2nd storage empty recently.



I feel ya man, that's how I worked before they took me off the road. 6 days 10-11H shifts and on weekends 14H... I use to do 23,000 miles a year mostly all that in town( that lot of driving ) lol 

I'm hoping I can go back on the road next few month, just waiting doctors go ahead. 

What I have learnt is, chasing money never ends you should make your health and mental well being number one priority, everything else can be dealt, changed and adjusted. 

Take it easy and you will get there just don't burn yourself out trying to finish quick.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> I had different one in mind I recorded it yesterday and today I woke up and I start riffing that and I run with that. I'm glad you like it, I have a friend he gets itchy before the week comes so he can check out the riff lol. Me and him started same time playing guitar but he gave up, and now he is living in lala land dreaming about play. I keep telling him to pick it up but he always find excuse to not to.
> 
> @ibmorjamn Great playing man, you should post more.


If you have ( your friend) listen to one of mine ,,
he might start playing again, because I am not so good.
He probably plays better than I do.
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> If you have listen to one of mine he
> he might start playing again, because I am not so good.
> He probably plays better than I do.
> Cheers


He was ok player we used to jam when he lived near me, now he moved to Norfolk which is miles and miles away from me, about 5H drive?

I keep telling him to play but it falls on deaf ears, he looks at my playing and says what's the point... he wants to be like me but he wants no effort getting there. I keep telling him you might get even better than me but you dont try.... He has 15Y old strings on his guitar LMFAO I love the dude but he is F**** crazy 

You are not bad player, just need to play with either drum loop or metronome to get timing spot on. You play for relaxation and you never push beyond your limits I think. 

( my humble opinion)


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> He was ok player we used to jam when he leaved near me, now he moved to Norfolk which is miles and miles away from me, about 5H drive?
> 
> I keep telling him to play but fall on deaf years, he looks at my playing and says what's the point... he wants to be like me but no effort getting there. I keep telling him you might get even better than me but you dont try.... He has 15Y old strings on his guitar LMFAO I love the dude but he is F**** crazy
> 
> You are not bad player, just need to play with either drum loop or metronome to get timing spot on. You play for relaxation and you never push beyond your limits I think.
> 
> ( my humble opinion)




If your buddy wants to prep to play like you he should hand scramble eggs with his right hand for an over populated homeless shelter at breakfast time for at least 1 - 3 years first.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> If your buddy wants to prep to play like you he should hand scramble eggs with his right hand for an over populated homeless shelter at breakfast time for at least 1 - 3 years first.




LOL

He was on right track when we started but he gave up and now he has lots of catching up to do to me. I practice everyday till I sweat ( its hard for me to sweat) and till my right hand can do no more I call it a day 

I should make my left hand bit faster too, now I'm working on that 

Thanks for that laugh


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> LOL
> 
> He was on right track when we started but he gave up and now he has lots of catching up to do to me. I practice everyday till I sweat ( its hard for me to sweat) and till my right hand can do no more I call it a day
> 
> I should make my left hand bit faster too, now I'm working on that
> 
> Thanks for that laugh



@Ramo @Mitchell Pearrow 
Lol. Yea, I've gotta get something in here sometime - been slackin'. You guys sound good with your stuff and I have been lurking. I like when you threw your pick Ramo. Seems like something you could do every time a your "thing". 

Rock on, fellas.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> @Ramo @Mitchell Pearrow
> Lol. Yea, I've gotta get something in here sometime - been slackin'. You guys sound good with your stuff and I have been lurking. I like when you threw your pick Ramo. Seems like something you could do every time a your "thing".
> 
> Rock on, fellas.


Would be cool if start to posting as well, i want to get as many people as possible posting and jamming. I love music way too much  

I will make my pick throw my thing from now on


----------



## ibmorjamn

Sapient said:


> That is some GRINDING tone, bro!


I didn’t think it was great but I have to listen on speakers. Phone recording. Want to try the Dean with the same settings on the amp. Duncan custom customs in that one.
I would do phone recording again and maybe a mic recording.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Sapient said:


> @Ramo @Mitchell Pearrow
> Lol. Yea, I've gotta get something in here sometime - been slackin'. You guys sound good with your stuff and I have been lurking. I like when you threw your pick Ramo. Seems like something you could do every time a your "thing".
> 
> Rock on, fellas.


Let’s go Sap , plenty of room here ! Lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Let’s go Sap , plenty of room here ! Lol


Yea man we have plenty of room, I just don’t have anything new, and I have taken a little break !!


----------



## ibmorjamn

Ramo said:


> I feel ya man, that's how I worked before they took me off the road. 6 days 10-11H shifts and on weekends 14H... I use to do 23,000 miles a year mostly all that in town( that lot of driving ) lol
> 
> I'm hoping I can go back on the road next few month, just waiting doctors go ahead.
> 
> What I have learnt is, chasing money never ends you should make your health and mental well being number one priority, everything else can be dealt, changed and adjusted.
> 
> Take it easy and you will get there just don't burn yourself out trying to finish quick.


You are so right Ramo. I need to take that advice.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Ramo said:


> He was ok player we used to jam when he leaved near me, now he moved to Norfolk which is miles and miles away from me, about 5H drive?
> 
> I keep telling him to play but it falls on deaf ears, he looks at my playing and says what's the point... he wants to be like me but he wants no effort getting there. I keep telling him you might get even better than me but you dont try.... He has 15Y old strings on his guitar LMFAO I love the dude but he is F**** crazy
> 
> You are not bad player, just need to play with either drum loop or metronome to get timing spot on. You play for relaxation and you never push beyond your limits I think.
> 
> ( my humble opinion)


Humble Pie is best served cold , lol.
From what is said on the web it takes about 10,000 hrs. of practice to reach that plateau.
Seems like I have been playing 40,000. Lmao


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> He was ok player we used to jam when he leaved near me, now he moved to Norfolk which is miles and miles away from me, about 5H drive?
> 
> I keep telling him to play but it falls on deaf ears, he looks at my playing and says what's the point... he wants to be like me but he wants no effort getting there. I keep telling him you might get even better than me but you dont try.... He has 15Y old strings on his guitar LMFAO I love the dude but he is F**** crazy
> 
> You are not bad player, just need to play with either drum loop or metronome to get timing spot on. You play for relaxation and you never push beyond your limits I think.
> 
> ( my humble opinion)


You’re correct my friend, if I had someone else to work with on a weekly basis, I may push a little harder, but after 5 years of looking and trying, I have grown a bit frustrated.
And the damm pandemic didn’t help much. I have a line on a bassist, and drummer, but have yet to be able to play with them !!!
Thanks 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

ibmorjamn said:


> Humble Pie is best served cold , lol.
> From what is said on the web it takes about 10,000 hrs. of practice to reach that plateau.
> Seems like I have been playing 40,000. Lmao


I have no Idea how many hours Ive played but I know it a lot lol


----------



## Riffraff

Common issue the world over. It's tough getting people together anymore. I've moved on to web jams. There's a cool website I go to that has about 3,800 members from all over the world. A huge amount of the them actively participate too. We just share files and repost our adds. It's not playing live but it's fun and lets you get the creative juices flowing. 

I did this web jam with another guitarist, bass player and a drummer 2 weeks ago. This one isn't a polished track. It's more of a garage jam feel and was really fun. I used a Telecaster with a blade 'bucker in the bridge and a 6505+ head and just sort of went off on it. 

 

This one was from over the weekend. I did the rhythm and lead parts with a drum track from an actual player and a bass player buddy added the bass overnight and reposted it. I just went apesh!t on it to satisfy my playing need for a few days (especially from 0:50 on). My PC will do a Windows 10 update tonight when I go to shutdown and that will screw up my DAW for days. The last one was 6 weeks ago and I had to reload everything to get it working again. What a pain in the a$$!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Riffraff said:


> Common issue the world over. It's tough getting people together anymore. I've moved on to web jams. There's a cool website I go to that has about 3,800 members from all over the world. A huge amount of the them actively participate too. We just share files and repost our adds. It's not playing live but it's fun and lets you get the creative juices flowing.
> 
> I did this web jam with another guitarist, bass player and a drummer 2 weeks ago. This one isn't a polished track. It's more of a garage jam feel and was really fun. I used a Telecaster with a blade 'bucker in the bridge and a 6505+ head and just sort of went off on it.
> 
> 
> 
> This one was from over the weekend. I did the rhythm and lead parts with a drum track from an actual player and a bass player buddy added the bass overnight and reposted it. I just went apesh!t on it to satisfy my playing need for a few days (especially from 0:50 on). My PC will do a Windows 10 update tonight when I go to shutdown and that will screw up my DAW for days. The last one was 6 weeks ago and I had to reload everything to get it working again. What a pain in the a$$!



Road dog was a kick ass jam bro, and the second clip is no slouch either, nice playing and tone my friend.
You also need to post more of your work here my brother.
Cheers
Mitch


----------



## Riffraff

Thanks Mitch. I've been having a lot of fun jamming this way. I've been doing a few songs a week and it's a blast. It's definitely helping me grow as a player for the first time in a long time.

I've disconnected the internet connection from my DAW PC and I'm leaving it on as long as I can. As soon as I turn it off I'll be forced to submit to the Windows 10 update on startup. I'm not sure what happens when it can't download the update. Freaking pain in the ass. I need to milk a few more tracks out of it before I risk losing the DAW for a while.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Riffraff said:


> Thanks Mitch. I've been having a lot of fun jamming this way. I've been doing a few songs a week and it's a blast. It's definitely helping me grow as a player for the first time in a long time.
> 
> I've disconnected the internet connection from my DAW PC and I'm leaving it on as long as I can. As soon as I turn it off I'll be forced to submit to the Windows 10 update on startup. I'm not sure what happens when it can't download the update. Freaking pain in the ass. I need to milk a few more tracks out of it before I risk losing the DAW for a while.


I wish you all the best on all of this, I have only been using my iPhone and YouTube, to be able to post up my crap, as I have no other devices, and I am limited on the knowledge of it all.
So I have no idea what the hell to even say or where to begin.
But I do hope you can keep it all together.
Thanks 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Riffraff said:


> Thanks Mitch. I've been having a lot of fun jamming this way. I've been doing a few songs a week and it's a blast. It's definitely helping me grow as a player for the first time in a long time.
> 
> I've disconnected the internet connection from my DAW PC and I'm leaving it on as long as I can. As soon as I turn it off I'll be forced to submit to the Windows 10 update on startup. I'm not sure what happens when it can't download the update. Freaking pain in the ass. I need to milk a few more tracks out of it before I risk losing the DAW for a while.




You can turn off automatic updates if you wanted to, I know its the pain in the ass to update and whole process. I still use win 8.1 I'm behind, lol I had 2 tower PC and my DAW PC was disconnected from internet and it best way to have work PC. I have few lap-tops but they are old really old, and the PC I use for daw is over 10 y old too. lol

I have to get really good PC before any good music gear. 

@Mitchell Pearrow 


you need something like these..


----------



## Ramo

Another week and another riff, I went slow this time.


----------



## ibmorjamn

the 1990 Studio little clip , mix’s sm57 , celestion Super 65 , EVH 5150lll LBX Bad Monkey


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Another week and another riff, I went slow this time.



I really like this slow one buddy.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> the 990 Studio little clip



That was pretty busy up front in the beginning, but it got on track at the 40 second mark !!
Cool piece bro.
Thanks


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I really like this slow one buddy.


When I was making that I was thinking Mitch will like this one.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> When I was making that I was thinking Mitch will like this one.


----------



## Listogast

A cool 80s style riff that I made up today. Not my typical style of playing but I'm pretty happy with it.


----------



## junk notes

haha, yes, I was bobbing my head up and down.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Listogast said:


> A cool 80s style riff that I made up today. Not my typical style of playing but I'm pretty happy with it.



Post up some more of your work here buddy..


----------



## Sapient

Been a while. Thought I'd toss this up to the forum. Under 1 min! Lol.


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> Another week and another riff, I went slow this time.




Nice, Ramo. Makes me think ..."Unto the Reign of the Damned"


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Been a while. Thought I'd toss this up to the forum. Under 1 min! Lol.



Cool sounding piece bro !!


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Cool sounding piece bro !!



Thanks, Mitch. I always appreciate your input.


----------



## Ramo

Listogast said:


> A cool 80s style riff that I made up today. Not my typical style of playing but I'm pretty happy with it.





Sapient said:


> Been a while. Thought I'd toss this up to the forum. Under 1 min! Lol.



Sounds great, you are ripping it dude. You should post more if your work


Riffraff said:


> Common issue the world over. It's tough getting people together anymore. I've moved on to web jams. There's a cool website I go to that has about 3,800 members from all over the world. A huge amount of the them actively participate too. We just share files and repost our adds. It's not playing live but it's fun and lets you get the creative juices flowing.
> 
> I did this web jam with another guitarist, bass player and a drummer 2 weeks ago. This one isn't a polished track. It's more of a garage jam feel and was really fun. I used a Telecaster with a blade 'bucker in the bridge and a 6505+ head and just sort of went off on it.
> 
> 
> 
> This one was from over the weekend. I did the rhythm and lead parts with a drum track from an actual player and a bass player buddy added the bass overnight and reposted it. I just went apesh!t on it to satisfy my playing need for a few days (especially from 0:50 on). My PC will do a Windows 10 update tonight when I go to shutdown and that will screw up my DAW for days. The last one was 6 weeks ago and I had to reload everything to get it working again. What a pain in the a$$!





I enjoyed that shred, do it more often please.


Listogast said:


> A cool 80s style riff that I made up today. Not my typical style of playing but I'm pretty happy with it.



That sounds soooo 80s great work man.


----------



## Ramo

Here my contribution for this week, lets thrash.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Here my contribution for this week, lets thrash.



You my friend are tearing it up buddy ..
Never disappointed in your creativity ..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> You my friend are tearing it up buddy ..
> Never disappointed in your creativity ..
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks hommie keep me humbled,I do like this riff, I will put this riff and few others from previous weeks and make a thrasher song so you can head-bang to it. 
Thanks for the support you are the G!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Thanks hommie keep me humbled,I do like this riff, I will put this riff and few others from previous weeks and make a thrasher song so you can head-bang to it.
> Thanks for the support you are the G!


I love it when you connect them together as a song.
I still have nothing to post here, my head is empty, but I have been playing some of my older ideas, just in case I finally get to jam with someone..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I love it when you connect them together as a song.
> I still have nothing to post here, my head is empty, but I have been playing some of my older ideas, just in case I finally get to jam with someone..
> Cheers
> Mitch


I just need good drum loop so it goes the way I want the song to go. 

Learn a new song it usually inspires me to come up with something new.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

To be honest I didn’t want to learn any cover songs since 92 ha ha but I have.
Thanks


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I love it when you connect them together as a song.
> I still have nothing to post here, my head is empty, but I have been playing some of my older ideas, just in case I finally get to jam with someone..
> Cheers
> Mitch



Better get to it, Mitch, being you're the main event.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Better get to it, Mitch, being you're the main event.


Mitch is the headliner, the rest of us we all supporting act....


----------



## ibmorjamn

Something different today


----------



## Trident

*“GO MITCH”*
*
*


----------



## Ramo

ibmorjamn said:


> Something different today




Man, when lead guitar came in I thought it was someone singing few sec before I realised it was not. 

Cool funky tune.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Ramo said:


> Man, when lead guitar came in I thought it was someone singing few sec before I realised it was not.
> 
> Cool funky tune.


Thanks Ramo !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Mitch is the headliner, the rest of us we all supporting act....


I do feel sorry for anyone who paid, because I am still a hack


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Something different today



Soundtrack from the 70’s, car chase scene ..
The lead solo reminded me of the cops catching up .
Nice work brother !!
Thanks for sharing


Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Soundtrack from the 70’s, car chase scene ..
> The lead solo reminded me of the cops catching up .
> Nice work brother !!
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> 
> Mitch


Lol , I never use the wah. Definetly sounded like a tv cop chase show !


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> Mitch is the headliner, the rest of us we all supporting act....



I agree.


----------



## Riffraff

Ramo said:


> Here my contribution for this week, lets thrash.




Awesome


----------



## Riffraff

I recorded the rhythm for this last week. A drummer in Sweden added a kick a$$ drum track to it and I added some leads a couple of days ago.

LeGion amp plugin, Two Notes cab IR's & Valhalla Supermassive plugin for reverb & delay. The guitar was the Tele in the picture.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> I agree.


If I am the headliner, the supporting acts will blow me off the stage.
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Riffraff said:


> I recorded the rhythm for this last week. A drummer in Sweden added a kick was drum track to it and I added some leads a couple of days ago.
> 
> LeGion amp plugin, Two Notes cab IR's & Valhalla Supermassive plugin for reverb & delay. The guitar was the Tele in the picture.



Great work here my friend, went to sub your channel, but I had already done the deed..
Keep bringing more of your work back here!!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks for listening 
Still nothing new.


Mitch


----------



## JJ119

Riffraff said:


> I recorded the rhythm for this last week. A drummer in Sweden added a kick was drum track to it and I added some leads a couple of days ago.
> 
> LeGion amp plugin, Two Notes cab IR's & Valhalla Supermassive plugin for reverb & delay. The guitar was the Tele in the picture.




That is pretty F'n cool!!


----------



## JJ119

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for listening
> Still nothing new.
> 
> 
> Mitch




" Draggin' Ass "

Well $]-[¡+
Who can Drag Ass after hearing that??!!
LoL
That's head noddin' foot tappin' get up and go!


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for listening
> Still nothing new.
> 
> 
> Mitch




You got "your thing", but I don't think you realize it. Like I've said, very LA ...something strait out of Gazzarri's. 

Blackmore wasn't a shredder, but he had his thing too. To me, it's really what it's all about.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JJ119 said:


> " Draggin' Ass "
> 
> Well $]-[¡+
> Who can Drag Ass after hearing that??!!
> LoL
> That's head noddin' foot tappin' get up and go!


Thank ya for the compliment brother, I certainly appreciate it.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> You got "your thing", but I don't think you realize it. Like I've said, very LA ...something strait out of Gazzarri's.
> 
> Blackmore wasn't a shredder, but he had his thing too. To me, it's really what it's all about.


I am greatly humbled my friend..
Thanks for listening.


Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Riffraff said:


> I recorded the rhythm for this last week. A drummer in Sweden added a kick was drum track to it and I added some leads a couple of days ago.
> 
> LeGion amp plugin, Two Notes cab IR's & Valhalla Supermassive plugin for reverb & delay. The guitar was the Tele in the picture.



It has 80s vibe, good work man.


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for listening
> Still nothing new.
> 
> 
> Mitch



now that you have dragged the ass now spank it and finish it. 

I love the tones you are getting, and in this video you are giving it large.

awesome work.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for listening
> Still nothing new.
> 
> 
> Mitch



I have not heard that one Mitch , sounds good and tone is just right. Is that the origin?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> I have not heard that one Mitch , sounds good and tone is just right. Is that the origin?


Thank you. No it’s the Dsl40c, 3210,SD1.
I greatly appreciate the compliment.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> now that you have dragged the ass now spank it and finish it.
> 
> I love the tones you are getting, and in this video you are giving it large.
> 
> awesome work.


Thank you my brother, it is my normal quiet rig that won’t bother anyone.
The mix of the lead 100 mosfet, and the Dsl40c, with the SD1, gives me a large footprint tone wise.
And I like it, kind of a hard hitting 800 grit.
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thank you my brother, it is my normal quiet rig that won’t bother anyone.
> The mix of the lead 100 mosfet, and the Dsl40c, with the SD1, gives me a large footprint tone wise.
> And I like it, kind of a hard hitting 800 grit.
> Cheers


Keep doing what you are doing!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Keep doing what you are doing!


That I shall my brother 
That I shall 


Mitch


----------



## Riffraff

I just finished recording the bass part on this minutes ago. I wrote the main riff a few years ago before I had anything to record it with. I made a quick audio recording of the riff on my cell phone. I'm on vacation this week and remembered an acoustic clip I recorded the same way I wanted to work on. I didn't find that but I found the riff for this which I had completely forgotten about.  

Kind of a classic rock vibe but it came out pretty good.


----------



## Ramo

Riffraff said:


> I just finished recording the bass part on this minutes ago. I wrote the main riff a few years ago before I had anything to record it with. I made a quick audio recording of the riff on my cell phone. I'm on vacation this week and remembered an acoustic clip I recorded the same way I wanted to work on. I didn't find that but I found the riff for this which I had completely forgotten about.
> 
> Kind of a classic rock vibe but it came out pretty good.



Solid work.


----------



## Riffraff

Thanks man!


----------



## Sapient

I'll toss this up. Was messin' so I pulled out the phone.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> I'll toss this up. Was messin' so I pulled out the phone.



Nice rocking riff buddy.


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> Nice rocking riff buddy.



Thanks, bro!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Riffraff said:


> I just finished recording the bass part on this minutes ago. I wrote the main riff a few years ago before I had anything to record it with. I made a quick audio recording of the riff on my cell phone. I'm on vacation this week and remembered an acoustic clip I recorded the same way I wanted to work on. I didn't find that but I found the riff for this which I had completely forgotten about.
> 
> Kind of a classic rock vibe but it came out pretty good.



That sounds complete !!
Great work brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> I'll toss this up. Was messin' so I pulled out the phone.



That sounds great brother, you need to drop your talent in here more often..
Love the sound in the room, way huge.


Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That sounds great brother, you need to drop your talent in here more often..
> Love the sound in the room, way huge.
> 
> 
> Mitch



Thanks, Mr. Mitch. 

I'm tryin. I think that was two in one week!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Thanks, Mr. Mitch.
> 
> I'm tryin. I think that was two in one week!


You got me , I have only put up one in a month, and it’s a rerun..


----------



## JJ119

@Riffraff 

Nice!!


----------



## Riffraff

New one.

Rhythm:
MIM Tele with a Kent Armstrong Chaos Blade bucker in the bridge, LePou Hybrit amp SIM, Two-Notes cab IRs.

Lead:
Same guitar. LePou LeGion amp SIM, Two-Notes IRs, Valhalla Supermassive plugin

Bass:
The Tele through a EHX Pitch Fork, '72 Traynor YBA-1, Hot Plate, Two-Notes IRs

Drums:
MT Power Drums plugin


----------



## JeffMcLeod




----------



## Ramo




----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


>




Rockin-Ramo!


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Rockin-Ramo!




Thanks, bro.


----------



## Riffraff

Cool riff bro!


----------



## Ramo

Thanks, brother, more on its way.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Riffraff said:


> New one.
> 
> Rhythm:
> MIM Tele with a Kent Armstrong Chaos Blade bucker in the bridge, LePou Hybrit amp SIM, Two-Notes cab IRs.
> 
> Lead:
> Same guitar. LePou LeGion amp SIM, Two-Notes IRs, Valhalla Supermassive plugin
> 
> Bass:
> The Tele through a EHX Pitch Fork, '72 Traynor YBA-1, Hot Plate, Two-Notes IRs
> 
> Drums:
> MT Power Drums plugin



Nice work brother 
Kind of has a Stones meet Ratt feel to me .
Keep them coming !!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



Ramo when I think you have put up one of your great pieces of work, you post another that exceeds the prior, great thrash vibe bro.
I am impressed, you my friend are the new riff lord ... 
Thanks for continuing to bring the metal.


Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ramo when I think you have put up one of your great pieces of work, you post another that exceeds the prior, great thrash vibe bro.
> I am impressed, you my friend are the new riff lord ...
> Thanks for continuing to bring the metal.
> 
> 
> Mitch



Ramo's timing is like a clock. Quite impressive.

My 1 regret was never playing with a metronome. I feel time like bumpy off-road adventure ride. My time is bad but the good thing is I'm the type that could get out the metronome an clean it up. I can get pretty dedicated if I want to.

Still, until then. Lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Ramo's timing is like a clock. Quite impressive.
> 
> My 1 regret was never playing with a metronome. I feel time like bumpy off-road adventure ride. My time is bad but the good thing is I'm the type that could get out the metronome an clean it up. I can get pretty dedicated if I want to.
> 
> Still, until then. Lol.


I used to use one.
But it always had a dead battery, when ever I wanted to use it.
Now I can’t find it.
I have feelers out but I am getting no response. Because of covid .
But I am going to keep trying, until then.
You will just have to put up with the slop I have.
Cheers


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I used to use one.
> But it always had a dead battery, when ever I wanted to use it.
> Now I can’t find it.
> I have feelers out but I am getting no response. Because of covid .
> But I am going to keep trying, until then.
> You will just have to put up with the slop I have.
> Cheers



Your timing is fine since you always play around a time, in time. You can pull up a metronome on you phone.


----------



## Ramo

Thanks guys for checking my work. You guys always have nice things to say about my playing I appreciate it. 
Cheers


----------



## ibmorjamn

Some more of nothing ,lol


----------



## Ramo

ibmorjamn said:


> Some more of nothing ,lol




Sounds like there is no cab on this tone, cool riff tho.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Ramo said:


> Sounds like there is no cab on this tone, cool riff tho.


Thanks Ramo ,That could be I am still learning to use the HX Stomp.


----------



## Riffraff

Fresh this morning.

Blues jam. Has a Gary Moore vibe to it. 
Guitar: Telecaster with a Kent Armstrong Chaos blade style humbucker in the bridge
Amp: Rocktron Valve Sonic Plexi tube preamp 
Speaker: Two-Notes speaker IR's
Efx: Valhalla's Supermassive plugin for delay.


----------



## Ramo

Riffraff said:


> Fresh this morning.
> 
> Blues jam. Has a Gary Moore vibe to it.
> Guitar: Telecaster with a Kent Armstrong Chaos blade style humbucker in the bridge
> Amp: Rocktron Valve Sonic Plexi tube preamp
> Speaker: Two-Notes speaker IR's
> Efx: Valhalla's Supermassive plugin for delay.



That shit was fantastic, I love those type of leads. Great work my friend, I want hear more shit like this.


----------



## Riffraff

Ramo said:


> That shit was fantastic, I love those type of leads. Great work my friend, I want hear more shit like this.



Thanks Ramo. I have a couple in that style. I'm a fan of that sort of thing too. I did one in late May and another with the drummer in Sweden who did the metal clip with me. He put a really nice keyboard piece together and I played lead over that. I think I posted them here somewhere. Probably in the recording section.

This is the one from May.


----------



## Ramo

Riffraff said:


> Thanks Ramo. I have a couple in that style. I'm a fan of that sort of thing too. I did one in late May and another with the drummer in Sweden who did the metal clip with me. He put a really nice keyboard piece together and I played lead over that. I think I posted them here somewhere. Probably in the recording section.
> 
> This is the one from May.



That's great man, I have jammed on this backing track too but cant seem to find it. I stopped playing leads, as all my licks are the same and nowa days I can seem to come up with melodies like I used to.


----------



## Riffraff

I go to a file sharing website called Wikiloops. The backers there are put together by the members. It's really cool. Someone starts it off by making a template (the first recorded track) and uploads the MP3 they rendered from their DAW to the website. It's open for anyone to download, add to and upload for more additions. All versions are linked so you have access to every version along the way and can take the jam in other directions. It's the most musically inspiring place I've ever seen. There are roughly 3,500 active musician members from 249 countries and hundreds of thousands of "loops". It's been around for 10 years. I've met some really cool people there and jam with them on tracks all the time. All musical genres are represented there. There are some sick metal players too. It's definitely upped my game like playing regularly in a band used to do when I had time for that. It's having a band with rotating members and no drama.  Musical free love.  Check it out man. You will be really glad you did. There is a search engine that helps you find tracks by genre, instrument, player, tempo...ect. It's a really well thought out website. I hope to see you and jam with you there brother. 

This is the last Gary Moore like clip I made there. The dummer/keyboard player from Sweden (Mika) posted the keys then added the drums so both versions were up. Now there are all kinds of versions from other people adding to it. I took his keys & drums version and added leads to make this.


----------



## Ramo

Riffraff said:


> I go to a file sharing website called Wikiloops. The backers there are put together by the members. It's really cool. Someone starts it off by making a template (the first recorded track) and uploads the MP3 they rendered from their DAW to the website. It's open for anyone to download, add to and upload for more additions. All versions are linked so you have access to every version along the way and can take the jam in other directions. It's the most musically inspiring place I've ever seen. There are roughly 3,500 active musician members from 249 countries and hundreds of thousands of "loops". It's been around for 10 years. I've met some really cool people there and jam with them on tracks all the time. All musical genres are represented there. There are some sick metal players too. It's definitely upped my game like playing regularly in a band used to do when I had time for that. It's having a band with rotating members and no drama.  Musical free love.  Check it out man. You will be really glad you. There is a search engine that helps you find tracks by genre, instrument, player, tempo...ect. It's a really well thought out website. I hope to see you and jam with you there brother.
> 
> This is the last Gary Moore like clip I made there. The dummer/keyboard player from Sweden (Mika) posted the keys then added the drums so both versions were up. Now there are all kinds of versions from other people adding to it. I took his keys & drums version and added leads to make this.




I love your leads, it sounds great. It has that sadness that I like, like weeping guitar...


I will check that place out, sounds like fun place.


Edit, I think I know that guy Mika, I jammed one of his track waaaaay back like 11 years ago, here is that track and you tell me if hats him.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Holy shit man you guys are bringing the goods, I am no lead player for nothing, but I do enjoy listening to your work @Ramo and @Riffraff you guys have talent that I am still trying to get to.
I have time but I need a kick in the ass to capture more talent.
Thanks for sharing your work my friends.
Mitch


----------



## zachman




----------



## zachman

A bunch of clams in this one, but it was fun... I was attempting some Holdsworth Fusion stuff


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> A bunch of clams in this one, but it was fun... I was attempting some Holdsworth Fusion stuff



Both clips were outstanding bro..
Thanks for posting them up.
I have a long road in front of me to reach this plateau..
Cheers


----------



## Riffraff

Ramo said:


> I love your leads, it sounds great. It has that sadness that I like, like weeping guitar...
> 
> 
> I will check that place out, sounds like fun place.
> 
> 
> Edit, I think I know that guy Mika, I jammed one of his track waaaaay back like 11 years ago, here is that track and you tell me if hats him.




No, different guy. The guy I'm talking about is just a fellow member on Wikiloops, not someone putting out backing tracks commercially. The members at Wikiloops are just fellow players and the tracks you play with there are original music recorded by fellow players. It's a collaboration website.


----------



## Riffraff

zachman said:


> A bunch of clams in this one, but it was fun... I was attempting some Holdsworth Fusion stuff




Very cool Zach!


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Both clips were outstanding bro..
> Thanks for posting them up.
> I have a long road in front of me to reach this plateau..
> Cheers



WAY too kind, but most appreciated. Just adlibbing to some jam track I found on the web. BTW... You RAWK!!! What are you talking about?


----------



## zachman

Riffraff said:


> Very cool Zach!



Thanks... Riffmeister


----------



## Ramo

zachman said:


>



Great stuff dude, post up some more and lets keep this thread going.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This is the closest thing I have with any type of lead work in it.
And I have already posted it.
So sorry for the repeat..
Mitch


----------



## junk notes

NO PAY FRIDAY
ha! sounds like a good Blooze song!
_"I just got paid today,
and all I got me is a pocket full of change."
_
oh wait.. today is Thursday lol


----------



## junk notes

zachman said:


> A bunch of clams in this one, but it was fun... I was *attempting some Holdsworth* Fusion stuff



_Fellow Holdsworthianist._ ;-)


----------



## zachman

junk notes said:


> _Fellow Holdsworthianist._ ;-)



He and I were friends. He was very cool to me and I miss him. I will NEVER be that good... But he still inspires


----------



## zachman

Ramo said:


> Great stuff dude, post up some more and lets keep this thread going.



Thanks... I know I don't post very often, but I will post more


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is the closest thing I have with any type of lead work in it.
> And I have already posted it.
> So sorry for the repeat..
> Mitch




NICE TSB Top on that LP. KEEP Rawkin!!!! You RAWK


----------



## junk notes

zachman said:


> He and I were friends. He was very cool to me and I miss him. I will NEVER be that good... But he still inspires


I did not have the honor of being a friend, but would like to have known him a little better when I had the chance. Better yet, having a few pints at the local pub with a couple of music friends. He is actually quite funny for being known as shy.

In 1984, It was soo great to have had him show up at school. He brought Chad along and played with Jeff Berlin. After the performance it was Q&A.





Here he is a year later with EVH! (I should have stayed an extra semester!

The Spyder men.




(Jeff on Bass, and Husbands on the kit)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> NICE TSB Top on that LP. KEEP Rawkin!!!! You RAWK


Thank you Zach my friend


----------



## zachman

junk notes said:


> I did not have the honor of being a friend, but would like to have known him a little better when I had the chance. Better yet, having a few pints at the local pub with a couple of music friends. He is actually quite funny for being known as shy.
> 
> In 1984, It was soo great to have had him show up at school. He brought Chad along and played with Jeff Berlin. After the performance it was Q&A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is a year later with EVH! (I should have stayed an extra semester!
> 
> The Spyder men.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Jeff on Bass, and Husbands on the kit)



Great pics!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

junk notes said:


> NO PAY FRIDAY
> ha! sounds like a good Blooze song!
> _"I just got paid today,
> and all I got me is a pocket full of change."
> _
> oh wait.. today is Thursday lol


Thanks a mint Junk I appreciate your comments
And support !!
Mitch


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thank you Zach my friend



You're MOST Welcome! I love your enthusiasm... It's contagious













2011 hb



__ zachman
__ Jul 2, 2011


----------



## zachman




----------



## ibmorjamn

Kind of not to sure about putting this here because it’s more of me screwin around learning with the HX Stomp than a riff , very quickly thrown together. The rhythm track is a model of a BE 100 clean with pedals . The lead is a Vox AC 30 clean with Xotic boost and compressor , delay and reverb.
https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/TYwj2ZbojVcatDhy5


----------



## Ramo

Good work guys!


----------



## Ramo

This weeks instalment.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> This weeks instalment.



Another winner my brother


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is the closest thing I have with any type of lead work in it.
> And I have already posted it.
> So sorry for the repeat..
> Mitch




Tasty licks, Mitch. Smokey blues.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Tasty licks, Mitch. Smokey blues.


Thank you for the compliment brother I appreciate it buddy ..


----------



## junk notes

Ramo said:


> This weeks instalment.



I hear you are working on "riff chords". They are a little different from your rippin' lead chords. They have a different impact. 
A lick and a follow-up chord is even more tasty IMO
More of that is good!


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> I hear you are working on "riff chords". They are a little different from your rippin' lead chords. They have a different impact.
> A lick and a follow-up chord is even more tasty IMO
> More of that is good!


Thank you thank you, as I’ve mentioned before I don’t plan this things, I pick up guitar and whatever comes out thats what I post. I’m trying not to sound “same” but have my usual thing, (if that makes any sense). 
I’ll try your advice and lets see what happens. 
I’ll keep them riffs coming, Im working on 3 covers 1 is done, second one is done but need to finish solo, and on 3rd I just started to work. The last cover will take long time to complete as its not easy one. So, I’ll post them once its ready.


----------



## Riffraff

This is a fun one. It came out pretty wild.
I was working on something last week and was in my DAW trying to come up with a guitar tone that fit the song. I wanted to use a particular preamp that I just got running again and I just couldn't get the sound right. I opened a modulation plugin from Valhalla called "Space Modulator" thinking maybe detune or chorus would help. Neither did but while I was screwing around with it I got it to make some pretty wild sound effects. Next thing I know I was using a cigarette lighter like a bow and taping the fretboard with my pinky in another setting to make some pretty wild sounds. I played around with it like a 12 year old for a while and recorded what I got out of it.

Fast forward to Monday. A bass player buddy posted a really cool metal track he added bass to. I downloaded it to add another rhythm track and some leads and decided to add the effects stuff I did last week as an intro. When I got done I played a short clean lead part in the outro and wanted a swirly, chorus type tone for that and opened Space Modulator again. I clicked on a folder that contains it's really over the top settings. The one I selectected turned the lead into something that isn't even recognizable. It sounds like a alien ship fly by which totally fit the the song so I left it.


----------



## Riffraff

This was from this morning. A guitar player by the name of Nick in CA came up with the session template. The dude has an endless stream of cool melodies pouring out of him. A ridiculously good drummer by the name of Peter added drums and I added the leads and some other embellishments. Both are amazing players far above my abilities. Great learning experience for me.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Riffraff said:


> This is a fun one. It came out pretty wild.
> I was working on something last week and was in my DAW trying to come up with a guitar tone that fit the song. I wanted to use a particular preamp that I just got running again and I just couldn't get the sound right. I opened a modulation plugin from Valhalla called "Space Modulator" thinking maybe detune or chorus would help. Neither did but while I was screwing around with it I got it to make some pretty wild sound effects. Next thing I know I was using a cigarette lighter like a bow and taping the fretboard with my pinky in another setting to make some pretty wild sounds. I played around with it like a 12 year old for a while and recorded what I got out of it.
> 
> Fast forward to Monday. A bass player buddy posted a really cool metal track he added bass to. I downloaded it to add another rhythm track and some leads and decided to add the effects stuff I did last week as an intro. When I got done I played a short clean lead part in the outro and wanted a swirly, chorus type tone for that and opened Space Modulator again. I clicked on a folder that contains it's really over the top settings. The one I selectected turned the lead into something that isn't even recognizable. It sounds like a alien ship fly by which totally fit the the song so I left it.
> 
> I haven't loaded in on Youtube yet but here's a link to it on Soundcloud.



This is pretty damn cool bro,,,,


----------



## Riffraff

I'm glad you like it brother. It was fun putting that together. I didn't know if I would have a use for that weirdness I used for the intro or not while I was making it but it only took me a couple of days to stick it in something.  As soon as I heard the other guitar player's opening riff and my buddy's explosive bass opening I knew I found a home for it. The rest just fell in place. The lead parts are pretty basic. I just follow the melody and build that section by section.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Riffraff said:


> This is a fun one. It came out pretty wild.
> I was working on something last week and was in my DAW trying to come up with a guitar tone that fit the song. I wanted to use a particular preamp that I just got running again and I just couldn't get the sound right. I opened a modulation plugin from Valhalla called "Space Modulator" thinking maybe detune or chorus would help. Neither did but while I was screwing around with it I got it to make some pretty wild sound effects. Next thing I know I was using a cigarette lighter like a bow and taping the fretboard with my pinky in another setting to make some pretty wild sounds. I played around with it like a 12 year old for a while and recorded what I got out of it.
> 
> Fast forward to Monday. A bass player buddy posted a really cool metal track he added bass to. I downloaded it to add another rhythm track and some leads and decided to add the effects stuff I did last week as an intro. When I got done I played a short clean lead part in the outro and wanted a swirly, chorus type tone for that and opened Space Modulator again. I clicked on a folder that contains it's really over the top settings. The one I selectected turned the lead into something that isn't even recognizable. It sounds like a alien ship fly by which totally fit the the song so I left it.
> 
> I haven't loaded in on Youtube yet but here's a link to it on Soundcloud.



Man , real nice. I really like the riff's Riff.


----------



## ibmorjamn

this is my current riff, I am experimenting with amps and a mix of 2 panned tube "BugeraV22" 2 tracks , 2 pedals driving it all analog miked sm57 mono.The amp recorded much louder but I also found out after this you can get more volume in the stomp.
Stomp single track. I had to try to tame in post. Way to much gain but I tamed it a little.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> this is my current riff, I am experimenting with amps and a mix of 2 panned tube "bugera " 2 drives all analog miked sm57 mono. Stomp single track. I had to try to tame in post. Way to much gain but I tamed it a little.



I like this James, very catchy melody that rocks..
Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I like this James, very catchy melody that rocks..
> Mitch


Thank you sir!


----------



## The Dose of Harmony

Jamming last Night


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The Dose of Harmony said:


> Jamming last Night



That was sounding pretty damn healthy, you need to post some more of your work here buddy..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## The Dose of Harmony

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That was sounding pretty damn healthy, you need to post some more of your work here buddy..
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks Bro , I wil try but lately its been hard Jamm to much work these days!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

The Dose of Harmony said:


> Thanks Bro , I wil try but lately its been hard Jamm to much work these days!


I know exactly what you mean.
Between the heat an work, I get very little time to actually get any playing in.
And I have no push, he’ll I am losing the callous’s on my fingers lol
But I did get some playing in last night..
Cheers


----------



## Riffraff

I feel what your saying about lack of time. My job has insane for the last 6 months and the family obligations at this stage of our lives when our parents are breaking down have never been higher. Work all week and do repairs and yard work on 3 properties all weekend. This is why I get up at 4 a.m. every day. I need a little time for my musical medication.

This was this morning's dose. I just did the lead at 1:45 in this. The same bass player I played with in the last one posted this one last night. The other guitarist had already worked out everything but the lead. Cool tune.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Riffraff said:


> I feel what your saying about lack of time. My job has insane for the last 6 months and the family obligations at this stage of our lives when our parents are breaking down have never been higher. Work all week and do repairs and yard work on 3 properties all weekend. This is why I get up at 4 a.m. every day. I need a little time for my musical medication.
> 
> This was this morning's dose. I just did the lead at 1:45 in this. The same bass player I played with in the last one posted this one last night. The other guitarist had already worked out everything but the lead. Cool tune.



Sounds great love the vibe of the total piece. 
A nice rocking song.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



I can truly appreciate this one bro.
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I can truly appreciate this one bro.
> Cheers


Im glad you dig it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Im glad you dig it.


I can get into all of your riffs buddy.
But when you slow them down like that, I get into them even more so ..
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I can get into all of your riffs buddy.
> But when you slow them down like that, I get into them even more so ..
> Cheers


I only play slow ones just for you, I know you like slow ones.


----------



## Trident

Great Job Ramo!

I like em a tad slower too….Us older ones can actually see whats going on

But all of your “Riffs” are grand….Thanks for sharing…


----------



## Ramo

Trident said:


> Great Job Ramo!
> 
> I like em a tad slower too….Us older ones can actually see whats going on
> 
> But all of your “Riffs” are grand….Thanks for sharing…


Thanks,brother, I will keep that in mind, I will try to keep balance between fast and slow. 


Cheers


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


>



Cool! I liked that. You're nickname/stage name just came to me!!!
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇


----------



## Sapient

⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇


----------



## Sapient

⬇
⬇


----------



## Sapient

⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇
⬇


THE RAVEN!!!






Ramo "The Raven" <last name>


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> 
> 
> THE RAVEN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramo "The Raven" <last name>


That’s cool, I had a song title called 
Night of the Raven
Don’t remember what happened to the melody or arrangement, gone from my mind.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> ⬇
> 
> 
> THE RAVEN!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ramo "The Raven" <last name>


Hahhaha, at first I thought your acc got hacked. 

My previous band was thinking to call band ravens but it was taken….

Aight, my name is Ramo raven Baramia…. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> Hahhaha, at first I thought your acc got hacked.
> 
> My previous band was thinking to call band ravens but it was taken….
> 
> Aight, my name is Ramo raven Baramia…. Nice to meet you all.



The Raven. Much more evil sounding.


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> Hahhaha, at first I thought your acc got hacked.
> 
> My previous band was thinking to call band ravens but it was taken….
> 
> Aight, my name is Ramo raven Baramia…. Nice to meet you all.



Funny because I've heard the saying that you never give yourself your own nickname because it doesn't work. It's usually out of your control and may come good and may come bad. Lol


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Funny because I've heard the saying that you never give yourself your own nickname because it doesn't work. It's usually out of your control and may come good and may come bad. Lol


True, nickname is given by others not by yourself. 
Not to brag but when I was growing up, the nicknames I gave friends it stayed with them since childhood till to this day. People know these guys by nickname rather than their real names.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> True, nickname is given by others not by yourself.
> Not to brag but when I was growing up, the nicknames I gave friends it stayed with them since childhood till to this day. People know these guys by nickname rather than their real names.


Pops gave me Wild Man.
My buddies gave me The Witch


----------



## RCM 800

Almost 10 years ago I built my 2204 clone. This is me noodling on it when I first got it up and running. 57 ri custom. I forgot to u do the chain thingy on the snare so it's a little noisy. At About a minute I kicked in a ts9 for boost and turned it off at About 2 min


----------



## Ramo

RCM 800 said:


> Almost 10 years ago I built my 2204 clone. This is me noodling on it when I first got it up and running. 57 ri custom. I forgot to u do the chain thingy on the snare so it's a little noisy. At About a minute I kicked in a ts9 for boost and turned it off at About 2 min



good shit, you rocking it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RCM 800 said:


> Almost 10 years ago I built my 2204 clone. This is me noodling on it when I first got it up and running. 57 ri custom. I forgot to u do the chain thingy on the snare so it's a little noisy. At About a minute I kicked in a ts9 for boost and turned it off at About 2 min



That is some great noodling.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RCM 800 said:


> Almost 10 years ago I built my 2204 clone. This is me noodling on it when I first got it up and running. 57 ri custom. I forgot to u do the chain thingy on the snare so it's a little noisy. At About a minute I kicked in a ts9 for boost and turned it off at About 2 min



I seem to be having technical difficulties.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

.


----------



## Ramo

this is the solo I've been working on for one of my original song. Do you like it? I do.


----------



## junk notes

I hear some dual harmonies at key places going on for overdubs! ;-) The slow bends will sound fat and colossal!


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> I hear some dual harmonies at key places going on for overdubs! ;-) The slow bends will sound fat and colossal!




This is phone audio, I will record it properly at some point. Do you want to do something with it?


----------



## junk notes

It is easy to do with single individual notes as well as bending notes. 
If you are bending a C note, then bend a third up and bend the E! Or, if you are bending a C note bend the sixth back and play an A! Try it brother, I know you can nail it!


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> It is easy to do with single individual notes as well as bending notes.
> If you are bending a C note, then bend a third up and bend the E! Or, if you are bending a C note bend the sixth back and play an A! Try it brother, I know you can nail it!


I will try not sure what I will be doing but I'll find the way to harmonise. i dont know the names of the note on freeboard. I wish I knew theory like you do, it would made things lot easier.


----------



## junk notes

Ramo said:


> not sure what I will be doing but I'll find the way to harmonise.


It will be too easy for you to do! Decide where and what parts, and just do it!
Let the busy areas of the solo breath, so leave them alone for now.
You almost can hear where harmonizing would sound great. Play around with the slower runs and bends. That is where you will hear the impact! Nothing complicated.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My ill attempt to play some lead bits.
Thanks for listening


Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Good job, keep at it!


----------



## junk notes

Ramo said:


> Good job, keep at it!


 Yes, I can see the enthusiasm to let loose.
I think @Mitchell Pearrow can throw in some mini licks between the chords, or (repeated) single line phrases, like a question/answer - chord/lick to spice up those independent powerchords! Go Mitch!


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My I’ll attempt to play some lead bits.
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch




Nice work, Mitch. Nicely played licks that well complement the rhythm.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Nice work, Mitch. Nicely played licks that well complement the rhythm.


Thank you my friend.
If the tool works as I see it, I should be able to improve my playing some.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

@Sapient @junk notes 

I dropped new one boys, cast the stones or the horns.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> @Sapient @junk notes
> 
> I dropped new one boys, cast the stones or the horns.




Horns it is bro


----------



## Sapient

Laying my dick out.

Please tell me what I can do better. If I totally suck, tell me to stop and I will. Thank you.


----------



## Trident

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My ill attempt to play some lead bits.
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch




*Thanks for sharing “Mitch”*


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Laying my dick out.
> 
> Please tell me what I can do better. If I totally suck, tell me to stop and I will. Thank you.



Is that you on vocals? 

I didn't expect, this was very venerable piece, i really liked it. I think if you double the guitars would sound great.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Laying my dick out.
> 
> Please tell me what I can do better. If I totally suck, tell me to stop and I will. Thank you.



Damm bro that is very well done.
Keep it up, and bring some more of it.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> *Thanks for sharing “Mitch”*


Thank ya Trident 
I am not in a class of recording and musical talent as most, but I can throw it all out there regardless.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Trident

*Keep throwing ole buddy…..Its well “ENJOYED” by many*


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> @Sapient @junk notes
> 
> I dropped new one boys, cast the stones or the horns.




Dude, that rocks. I didn't see it when I slipped mine in. 

That hangs with the best of them for sure.


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> Is that you on vocals?
> 
> I didn't expect, this was very venerable piece, i really liked it. I think if you double the guitars would sound great.



Yea. I was doing some YouTubing and studied some lessons from a really good dude. I "think" I finally got most of my vocal out of my throat where I would fatigue after like a verse. Lol. I've always wanted to sing first. I have a long way to go but the "throat" thing was a major ....oh .....30 year hurdle.?

Thanks, Ramo!



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Damm bro that is very well done.
> Keep it up, and bring some more of it.
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thanks, Mitch! Jawbreaker next! Lol - I'm hoping for next lifetime anyway!

Much appreciated, buddy.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Yea. I was doing some YouTubing and studied some lessons from a really good dude. I "think" I finally got most of my vocal out of my throat where I would fatigue after like a verse. Lol. I've always wanted to sing first. I have a long way to go but the "throat" thing was a major ....oh .....30 year hurdle.?
> 
> Thanks, Ramo!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Mitch! Jawbreaker next! Lol - I'm hoping for next lifetime anyway!
> 
> Much appreciated, buddy.



That was really, really good singing you should be proud, you will be doing singing for me hahahah. 

Seriously tho, really good work there keep singing good singers are not easy to find.

I done the vocals today on that song and my throat hurts as I dont know how to sing, I just yell.


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> That was really, really good singing you should be proud, you will be doing singing for me hahahah.
> 
> Seriously tho, really good work there keep singing good singers are not easy to find.
> 
> I done the vocals today on that song and my throat hurts as I dont know how to sing, I just yell.



Thanks a lot, Ramo. You should learn some of those techniques. You sound great, it's just that you'll be able to false voice the scream and it will feel light as a feather when you do it.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Thanks a lot, Ramo. You should learn some of those techniques. You sound great, it's just that you'll be able to false voice the scream and it will feel light as a feather when you do it.


Thanks,man, show me the sorcery technique you are speaking of.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My ill attempt to play some lead bits.
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch


----------



## ibmorjamn

More


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> More



Way cool brother.
Had my foot going to the beat.
Cheers


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Way cool brother.
> Had my foot going to the beat.
> Cheers


Thanks Mitch , just trying different stuff. I like the heavier stuff but this kind of riff just comes along. Not sure why. The end was just improvised obviously.


----------



## Sapient

I'll toss this up too. I kinda think I suck, but it's fun anyway. Back to guitar soon. Lol.





The production shit and out of time and stuff. This is a crap sort of demo only. I didn't fix that stuff.

Here's Peter. He's a little better. Lol


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> I'll toss this up too. I kinda think I suck, but it's fun anyway. Back to guitar soon. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The production shit and out of time and stuff. This is a crap sort of demo only. I didn't fix that stuff.
> 
> Here's Peter. He's a little better. Lol




You should consider career in singing, that was really good you have great voice.


----------



## Ramo

this weeks riff.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


> this is the solo I've been working on for one of my original song. Do you like it? I do.



Sounds great! When you dove down at the end and stopped I was was left wanting more!


----------



## Ramo

T


LiveeviL2000 said:


> Sounds great! When you dove down at the end and stopped I was was left wanting more!


Thank you brother, I got new guitarist in the band if he wants to play lead we can ad his lead after mine that way is longer and more guitar noodling wanckery ahahahah. Previous guitarist used to play his solo in the second half of the solo when he left I extended mine with that.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Ramo said:


> this weeks riff.



Bad ass as usual Ramo !


----------



## Ramo

ibmorjamn said:


> Bad ass as usual Ramo !



Thank you Sir!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I should have spent a couple of days with this . But we all know that’s not what I tend to do ..
Thanks for listening !!


Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I should have spent a couple of days with this . But we all know that’s not what I tend to do ..
> Thanks for listening !!
> 
> 
> Mitch



Looks like you are having fun!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Looks like you are having fun!


Thanks brother, it is making me play more.. and by the way I did the loop with my Dsl40c’s and V. The second part with the Strat is on the Origin .
Cheers


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> this weeks riff.




That was great Ramo. It left me one word: .....ABUSIVE!


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I should have spent a couple of days with this . But we all know that’s not what I tend to do ..
> Thanks for listening !!
> 
> 
> Mitch




That was highly entertaining, Mitch. The rhythm, lead, and ....feedback was stellar.

I love that unison bends on the higher notes that gave you a smile. Great moments with great unison bends for sure.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> That was great Ramo. It left me one word: .....ABUSIVE!


Thanks ma brother, I had nothing to post for this week had riff idea last night when I was in bed but when I woke up it was gone…

so I sat down and came up with it 30min before filming.


Thanks for watching


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> That was highly entertaining, Mitch. The rhythm, lead, and ....feedback was stellar.
> 
> I love that unison bends on the higher notes that gave you a smile. Great moments with great unison bends for sure.


I thank you so much my friend.
I have had nothing but trouble with unison bends forever, and I still am mushing them up. But my new guitarist is playing the same as I do ha ha
Thanks again brother I appreciate the support.
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

I retook the vocals and tweaked the lyrics a bit, do you approve?


----------



## TheToneDig

Ramo said:


> I retook the vocals and tweaked the lyrics a bit, do you approve?




Sounds like Mustaine. Mustaine and some others like Axl Rose sound like they are not breathing through their nose but singing like it is pinched if that makes sense.


----------



## Ramo

TheToneDig said:


> Sounds like Mustaine. Mustaine and some others like Axl Rose sound like they are not breathing through their nose but singing like it is pinched if that makes sense.


Thanks for feedback and checking.


----------



## TheToneDig

Ramo said:


> Thanks for feedback and checking.



It's seriously good stuff man. Your influences are strong and there is nothing at all wrong with that.


----------



## Ramo

TheToneDig said:


> It's seriously good stuff man. Your influences are strong and there is nothing at all wrong with that.


I appreciate the compliment buddy.


----------



## Ramo

Im working on this one now, going for Gojira, BLS type vibe. I have no lyrics yet.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Not ready , acoustic is a pre recorded track. Not sure the key fits. I did the solo first. Drums suck but it sort of fit.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Im working on this one now, going for Gojira, BLS type vibe. I have no lyrics yet.



That’s pretty bad ass Ramo..


----------



## Ramo

ibmorjamn said:


> Not ready , acoustic is a pre recorded track. Not sure the key fits. I did the solo first. Drums suck but it sort of fit.



Good stuff here, needs more work to tidy up and to make everything go well together.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I should have spent a couple of days with this . But we all know that’s not what I tend to do ..
> Thanks for listening !!
> 
> 
> Mitch



I like that Mitch . I have to try the looper. Is that a American Strat/ 1/4 pounder bridge?


----------



## ibmorjamn

Ramo said:


> Good stuff here, needs more work to tidy up and to make everything go well together.


Thanks , I will probably rearrange it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> I like that Mitch . I have to try the looper. Is that a American Strat/ 1/4 pounder bridge?


It’s the SD JB jr and a MIM thanks . 
And thank you for the compliment brother.


Mitch


----------



## junk notes

ibmorjamn said:


> Not ready , acoustic is a pre recorded track. Not sure the key fits. I did the solo first. Drums suck but it sort of fit.





Ramo said:


> Good stuff here, needs more work to tidy up and to make everything go well together.


Yes, all the three are out of sync and the rhythms are all messed up. Simplistically, 4/4 over 3/4 - 6/8.


----------



## ibmorjamn

junk notes said:


> Yes, all the three are out of sync and the rhythms are all messed up. Simplistically, 4/4 over 3/4 - 6/8.


6/8 , I thought it was. It started as single guitar solo. So I have to do a drum track in hydrogen and the do rhythm track. It was the speed of the drum track why I chose it. I thought I should have waited to post it.
But thanks junk notes!


----------



## Ramo

ibmorjamn said:


> 6/8 , I thought it was. It started as single guitar solo. So I have to do a drum track in hydrogen and the do rhythm track. It was the speed of the drum track why I chose it. I thought I should have waited to post it.
> But thanks junk notes!


@junk notes He knows his stuff, I wish I could download theory from his brain to mine or transfer it by dropbox or something.lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> @junk notes He knows his stuff, I wish I could download theory from his brain to mine or transfer it by dropbox or something.lol


Same here


----------



## ibmorjamn

junk notes said:


> Yes, all the three are out of sync and the rhythms are all messed up. Simplistically, 4/4 over 3/4 - 6/8.


The drum part actually says 12/8?


----------



## ibmorjamn

Ok now check it out , sort of fixed.


----------



## Ramo

ibmorjamn said:


> Ok now check it out , sort of fixed.



Lead work still needs more work, keep working you are heading in right direction.


----------



## junk notes

Much better (sync) recording @ibmorjamn!




ibmorjamn said:


> The drum part actually says 12/8?


 Really? I thought it was 13/64ths with a half-gainer, otherwise known as the "Triple Lindy"  !


----------



## ibmorjamn

junk notes said:


> Much better (sync) recording @ibmorjamn!
> 
> 
> Really? I thought it was 13/64ths with a half-gainer, otherwise known as the "Triple Lindy"  !


Well now you are going to need to go to decimals.lol


----------



## junk notes

Thank You, and I am humbled for the kind words @Mitchell Pearrow @Ramo  I try to help everyone understand all this jargon so they too can be happy and make good music with their friends.
and one day I will learn *amp theory* from the awesome gurus on this forum!

 note: If you want to 'mentally' cheat, *change everything* from letters (that look like chemistry ) *to numbers*, and with numbers, everyone knows how to count $$$.
Looking at the Major scale as a start and stop of a scale (mode), diatonic going from C to C or 1 to 1 (or its octave) as you would 2 to 2, 3 to 3, and so forth will reveal its identity compared to the original Major scale.
You only need to remember the repeated Major scale, and you would have already know of ALL the seven modes! 
You are able to see and comprehend all this easier with pen & paper, but in this case, google up a fretboard with the key that you are in, and stare at it whilst playing, seeing if anything sticks and sinks in, as you are changing chords or working out some interesting leads.


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> Thank You, and I am humbled for the kind words @Mitchell Pearrow @Ramo  I try to help everyone understand all this jargon so they too can be happy and make good music with their friends.
> and one day I will learn *amp theory* from the awesome gurus on this forum!
> 
> note: If you want to 'mentally' cheat, *change everything* from letters (that look like chemistry ) *to numbers*, and with numbers, everyone knows how to count $$$.
> ), diatonic going from C to C or 1 to 1 (or its octave) as you would 2 to 2, 3 to 3, and so forth will reveal its identity compared to the original Major scale.
> You only need to remember the repeated Major scale, and you would have already know of ALL the seven modes!
> You are able to see and comprehend all this easier with pen & paper, but in this case, google up a fretboard with the key that you are in, and stare at it whilst playing, seeing if anything sticks and sinks in, as you are changing chords or working out some interesting leads.


I was reading diatonic going from C to C or 1 to 1 (or its octave) as you would 2 to 2, 3 to 3, and reactor core meltdown started I felt brain squeeze lmao…..

I learned major scale i collage and I could not solo in it I said this is useless scale and I have forgotten it lol

I should start learning theory as it would help to know what I can use and what I cant.


----------



## junk notes

(I like and will help everyone who is seeking theory and knowledge.)


----------



## junk notes

Ramo said:


> useless scale and I have forgotten it





Ramo said:


> I should start learning theory as it would help to know what I can use and what I cant.


O.K. You sound like me a long time ago. Overthinking brain fried and meltdown. Then someone said all the modes are in the Major scale. ? What!? I just need to know 1 scale?!! nah. really? cool!

yes, 1 to 1 is Ionian, 2 to 2 is Dorian, 3 to 3 is Phrigian and so forth.. All you need is to memorize seven scales (or modes), through the *Major scale, *or the Ionian mode. Their starting and stopping points.
Hoping that this view would help the ones who are seeking.
It is soo easy just looking at a piano to relate to (all) the modes. EVERYTHING is compared to the Major (1) scale.

Look at it as a staring point like the alphabet or numbers. You start counting from 1. You start the alphabet from A. The ABC-123's. Then you can compare and verify.
Guitar players want instant gratification. I get that. (I get that with a Plexi lol)


----------



## ibmorjamn

Back to school


----------



## ibmorjamn

junk notes said:


> O.K. You sound like me a long time ago. Overthinking brain fried and meltdown. Then someone said all the modes are in the Major scale. ? What!? I just need to know 1 scale?!! nah. really? cool!
> 
> yes, 1 to 1 is Ionian, 2 to 2 is Dorian, 3 to 3 is Phrigian and so forth.. All you need is to memorize seven scales (or modes), through the *Major scale, *or the Ionian mode. Their starting and stopping points.
> Hoping that this view would help the ones who are seeking.
> It is soo easy just looking at a piano to relate to (all) the modes. EVERYTHING is compared to the Major (1) scale.
> 
> Look at it as a staring point like the alphabet or numbers. You start counting from 1. You start the alphabet from A. The ABC-123's. Then you can compare and verify.
> Guitar players want instant gratification. I get that. (I get that with a Plexi lol)


Post a new thread topic , music theory.
I am looking at intervals more focus on the circle of fifths. Theory is so deep.


----------



## junk notes

ibmorjamn said:


> Post a new thread topic , music theory.


I think that would scare people , no? Better if someone has hit a rutt, then will have direct info in getting themselves out of their own perpetual state.
Besides, there are others hear that have a deeper understanding, and I only bring another side or view to something that has many angles.


ibmorjamn said:


> I am looking at intervals more focus on the *circle of fifths*.


That is good to have and know where it can be utilized, A good tool, and reference to distinguishing the key signature in sheet music. Can be easily seen next to the Treble Clef on the music stave.
When you see one lonesome *#* next to the clef, it automatically indicates Key of G ,which has one sharp. *###* would indicate key of A. It is great for disclosing the key that the sheet music was written in. Check it out and see.
_That sounds more like homework._ There are soo many things hidden in plain sight that the teachers of past just wanted to make a buck off the kids parents. Lessons get dragged on and on, and nothing actually sticks. (parents then doubly suffer lol)
Well, that kid was me, until I converted all that musical jargon that sounded like chemistry, to math and into a numbers game.


ibmorjamn said:


> Theory is so deep.


nah, only shallow waters. With knowledge you stay afloat! Lots of people want you to swim, and they will throw you the occasional life preserver.
If you look at a neck graph long enough, it will eventually stick, and things will pop out right in front of you when you were not even trying! You will see new-to-you routes and patterns you could try. Best to give yourself a fighting chance. Less wrong notes and more deliberate. Less brain-work when you see where fingers actually go.
IMHO best to stick to the numbers game, and not to mind so much on what teacher the parents hired to teach their kids music. Not all are hacks. Not all teach kids ;-)



ibmorjamn said:


> Back to school


 but,
_"I have no class"_


----------



## Ramo

This weeks instalment, going for old school metal vibe.


----------



## junk notes

Ramo said:


> *old school metal* vibe


edit: hey, so YJM does his own Bass lines huh? Where is DoD with the (Marshall) Bass overdub? ha! mic up those 15" spider webs for some phatness.


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> edit: hey, so YJM does his own Bass lines huh? Where is DoD with the (Marshall) Bass overdub? ha! mic up those 15" spider webs for some phatness.


Ma brother I read your comment few times but I still didn’t get what you mean.


----------



## junk notes

Just saying since you overdub, throw in some bajo! DoD would be the man to do it! lol


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


> This weeks instalment, going for old school metal vibe.



That was nice. Took me back to high school!
Ramo, I think you need to work on your pick aim, I didnt dodge in my seat that time.


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> That was nice. Took me back to high school!
> Ramo, I think you need to work on your pick aim, I didnt dodge in my seat that time.


My aim is shit, man, with hands,with legs and with my peepy too hahahahhaahha….

when we were kids and played football (soccer) in the field, if there was one telegraph pole I would hit that instead of the intended target. Lol


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


> My aim is shit, man, with hands,with legs and with my peepy too hahahahhaahha….
> 
> when we were kids and played football (soccer) in the field, if there was one telegraph pole I would hit that instead of the intended target. Lol


and yet you have enough coordination to play one of the most complex musical instruments in the universe.
Thank god this forum is filled with guitarist. Otherwise, drummers would be all over me!


----------



## twangsta

This is what I get after acoustica pink4 in this case, mostly to boost levels but it does so in a great way, using a RR100 and DOD YJM308, 1960B cab and a YJM strat.


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## Ramo

ibmorjamn said:


>



You got cool rhythm, led work has some doggy spots in first half, in second half it get bit messy lead doing something and rhythm is doing something but to my ears they dont work together. (this is just what I think) I don't mean it in bad way. 

@twangsta your link is not working.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


>



Some points work well, some not so much, but I can’t do any better.
Just take a few and listen, and give it a revamp.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

twangsta said:


> This is what I get after acoustica pink4 in this case, mostly to boost levels but it does so in a great way, using a RR100 and DOD YJM308, 1960B cab and a YJM strat.



I can’t seem to get it to play either.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> This weeks instalment, going for old school metal vibe.



Nice bit Ramo , love the drive on the end.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

junk notes said:


> edit: hey, so YJM does his own Bass lines huh? Where is DoD with the (Marshall) Bass overdub? ha! mic up those 15" spider webs for some phatness.


That would be fantastic for Dogs to throw down some bass.
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That would be fantastic for Dogs to throw down some bass.
> Cheers


you have bass so get to work.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> you have bass so get to work.


My grandson has loaned it out.
So right now I have no bass..
New strategy needed..


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My grandson has loaned it out.
> So right now I have no bass..
> New strategy needed..


I have a solution. 
Don’t lend out the bass. 

I’m so good at solving problems


----------



## JJ119

twangsta said:


> This is what I get after acoustica pink4 in this case, mostly to boost levels but it does so in a great way, using a RR100 and DOD YJM308, 1960B cab and a YJM strat.






Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I can’t seem to get it to play either.
> Cheers



Same here


----------



## twangsta

JJ119 said:


> Same here


Hey guys sorry bout that, it was set to private but the link has a key that should allow it to work, the forum code needs some updating, worked on the gear page.
Ne'ways didn't want it out in the wild, had some issues with the dude I did that for, but I though I had a few good takes on that bit. Here's an unlisted youtube vid, same amp settings by the way, adding DOD 308 on max though.


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> Im working on this one now, going for Gojira, BLS type vibe. I have no lyrics yet.




Wow. Definitely your best in my opinion. Lot's of commercial appeal and awesome swag there.

I'd like to sing something over that one!


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Wow. Definitely your best in my opinion. Lot's of commercial appeal and awesome swag there.
> 
> I'd like to sing something over that one!




Thanks, bro, go for it. I have recorded vocals on this but my singing dose not work on this track. I can do thrashy songs but on this type or clean I cant. I think Zakk wylde or Ozzy type vocals would be perfect. 

Quest for immortality

On the quest
To find the key
That open the door
Revealing the knowledge
That you seek

Immortality is what you seek
To stop the time still
Remain forever young
Watch the world change
While you stay the same
Determined to find the key
Search takes you far and wide
From death you cant hide

You can heal the body
But you cant stop the time
Immortality is a lie
When its your time to die
Death will come and claim its prize

Immortality is what you seek
You’ll do anything to hold the key
So you can remain forever young
While others around you slowly die

They die

Around you people die
All you care Is to find the key
So you can stay alive
But you failed to find the key


Your thoughts cause war in your head
Thats when doubts creep in
You question yourself
How did I get here?
To have a desire
To live forever young

You can heal the body
But you cant stop the time
Immortality is a lie
When its your time to die
Death will come and claim its prize


You wasted your life searching the key
Still didn’t find the answer
For immortality that you seek
All you sacrificed was for nothing
Time lost cant be replaced


Are you ready to die alone?
You die anyway….

@twangsta 

That was awesome, man, it has really old school vibe to it.... and 80s soloing... Which I love, great work, brother. Yeah MF dose not let you post links from SC if its set privet, it works on other platforms but not here.


----------



## junk notes

twangsta said:


> Hey guys sorry bout that, it was set to private but the link has a key that should allow it to work, the forum code needs some updating, worked on the gear page.
> Ne'ways didn't want it out in the wild, had some issues with the dude I did that for, but I though I had a few good takes on that bit. Here's an unlisted youtube vid, same amp settings by the way, adding DOD 308 on max though.



Nice playing. Perhaps others can use your input, helping with their goals. (good that the soundcloud works now.)
Good tones too!


----------



## twangsta

Ramo said:


> That was awesome, man, it has really old school vibe to it.... and 80s soloing... Which I love, great work, brother. Yeah MF dose not let you post links from SC if its set privet, it works on other platforms but not here.


Thanks Ramo, really appreciate the kind words, I love the 80s, great time for rock guitar. 



junk notes said:


> Nice playing. Perhaps others can use your input, helping with their goals. (good that the soundcloud works now.)
> Good tones too!


Thank you Junk Notes 
Always ready to help if I can.


----------



## Sapient

Ok, here's my licks for the day. Just a different instrument, I guess ...


----------



## Ramo

Good too see many members posting their work here, which is great.. Lets keep it going guys....

@Sapient Cool isolated track, great singing I want full version 

@twangsta You welcome brother, I love 80s stuff too.


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Recording with a cell phone attached to an amplifier blackstar fly 3.

https://www.instagram.com/p/CTH9VX9qU7S/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## Ramo

Tony Birringuer said:


> Recording with a cell phone attached to an amplifier blackstar fly 3.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CTH9VX9qU7S/?utm_medium=copy_link


I played that in my collage gig live


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



Killer riff buddy


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Killer riff buddy


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

One of today’s little riffs.
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here is another 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here is another
> Cheers
> Mitch




Nice Mitch. I can hear that bad boy echoing out of The Whisky back in the day. Very very sleezy sequences there.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Nice Mitch. I can hear that bad boy echoing out of The Whisky back in the day. Very very sleezy sequences there.


Thank you so much for the compliment brother, I should put together a piece called speak sleazy.
Thanks for the encouragement I appreciate it all.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thank you so much for the compliment brother, I should put together a piece called speak sleazy.
> Thanks for the encouragement I appreciate it all.
> Cheers
> Mitch



You really should. I really liked that. I just hear that snarly late '80s LA (Faster Pussycat) vocal on it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> You really should. I really liked that. I just hear that snarly late '80s LA (Faster Pussycat) vocal on it.


After All I am still a sleez ball


----------



## Ramo

Good stuff, Mitch, 1,2,3 work so keep using it.


----------



## Trident

*“Go MITCH” *


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I probably should have put a little more thought into this, but I tend to think it may evolve into something.
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> *“Go MITCH” *


Thank ya AJ I appreciate the continued support brother.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tonight’s little addition.
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Tonight’s little addition.
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch



That’s outstanding Mitch!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> That’s outstanding Mitch!


Thanks brother I appreciate the compliment.
I worked on it for about an hour, before I posted it.
But my method is to record the raw material as soon as it hits , and depending upon how it is viewed.
I will put more work into it.
Thanks again for listening and your support bro.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## TheToneDig

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks brother I appreciate the compliment.
> I worked on it for about an hour, before I posted it.
> But my method is to record the raw material as soon as it hits , and depending upon how it is viewed.
> I will put more work into it.
> Thanks again for listening and your support bro.
> Cheers
> Mitch



Are those hot rails?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

TheToneDig said:


> Are those hot rails?


I have a hotrails in the neck, and a jbjr in the bridge.
This MIM Strat roars ...
Thanks 
Mitch


----------



## TheToneDig

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have a hotrails in the neck, and a jbjr in the bridge.
> This MIM Strat roars ...
> Thanks
> Mitch



Awesome sounding guitar.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

TheToneDig said:


> Awesome sounding guitar.


I thank you my friend.
It is a Jem to play that is for sure..


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Tonight’s little addition.
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch




Is that some reverb or delay?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Is that some reverb or delay?


Only the reverb on the Dsl40c’s, but a touch of the mxr micro chorus, and my sloppy fingers.
Thanks for listening bro I appreciate it 
Mitch


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Only the reverb on the Dsl40c’s, but a touch of the mxr micro chorus, and my sloppy fingers.
> Thanks for listening bro I appreciate it
> Mitch



Ah, ok, maybe I meant to say chorus. I knew I heard something else in there on top of the reverb, lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Ah, ok, maybe I meant to say chorus. I knew I heard something else in there on top of the reverb, lol.


The micro chorus has one knob and I turn it all the way left so it’s barely there, and only goes out to one of the amps.
And we have all read how weak the reverb is on these amps, and I have them at 3-5 most of the time.
Thanks again Jeff
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Its that time of the week again.

@LiveeviL2000 Some thrash for your daily dose.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


> Its that time of the week again.
> 
> @LiveeviL2000 Ssome thrash for your daily dose.



NICE!!! 
That almost felt like a challenge.
I know my limits and Thrash isnt my playing strong suit (my old hands have slowed down), but I along with throwing your pick, you have thrown down the gauntlet.
Looks like its time to nut up or shut up.

but seriously, nice riff!!


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> NICE!!!
> That almost felt like a challenge.
> I know my limits and Thrash isnt my playing strong suit (my old hands have slowed down), but I along with throwing your pick, you have thrown down the gauntlet.
> Looks like its time to nut up or shut up.
> 
> but seriously, nice riff!!


No competition no challenge, just enjoy the show. I'm glad you like the riff.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


> No competition no challenge, just enjoy the show. I'm glad you like the riff.


call it motivation then


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> call it motivation then


Yea, thats better. Come on, bring some riffage to us.

I have few covers lined up as well, just need to finalise to meet Ramo QC


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> call it motivation then


I also must motivate my old hands


----------



## LiveeviL2000

ok @Ramo , I thought about putting something up really quick. So I wrote down a simple chord progression at work and here it is. I'll call this "My First Riff ... riff". Let me know what you think.


----------



## Ramo

I really like it, I would arrange them differently. 

This is how... play them in this order 1st riff 4th 1st riff then 2nd riff then 6th riff break and finish it off with the small tail riff you do.


Its hard to explain with text what I'm hearing.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


> I really like it, I would arrange them differently.
> 
> This is how... play them in this order 1st riff 4th 1st riff then 2nd riff then 6th riff break and finish it off with the small tail riff you do.
> 
> 
> Its hard to explain with text what I'm hearing.


Thanks. 
This is the way I jotted it down 
Em-Bb-Em-A-Em-G-F
Then I added as I went.
I think the change up is just a G and F# power cord. 
I don’t know. I just went with it.


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Thanks.
> This is the way I jotted it down
> Em-Bb-Em-A-Em-G-F
> Then I added as I went.
> I think the change up is just a G and F# power cord.
> I don’t know. I just went with it.


Try my version see if it works.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

I’m trying to figure out what you wrote.


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I’m trying to figure out what you wrote.




play EM A EM Bb G F#


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


> play EM A EM Bb G F#


I tried replacing Bb with F. On the second go around. Gives it a little bit of a darker feel


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I tried replacing Bb with F. On the second go around. Gives it a little bit of a darker feel


Cool, you should post every week new riff or every day whichever works for you.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

I'll do weekly if I can.
Right now I am busy teaching my son to play bass. 
I'm going to use this riff as a training tool since its a pretty simple progression.


----------



## Ramo

Cool brother, whatever suit you. Just keep jamming


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> ok @Ramo , I thought about putting something up really quick. So I wrote down a simple chord progression at work and here it is. I'll call this "My First Riff ... riff". Let me know what you think.



Ok so your old fingers can still put it down.
Nice work brother..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> ok @Ramo , I thought about putting something up really quick. So I wrote down a simple chord progression at work and here it is. I'll call this "My First Riff ... riff". Let me know what you think.



I have subscribed to your YouTube channel bro and I will watch what you post there


----------



## LiveeviL2000

ok version 2 @Ramo I think this is what you meant, I also have my ESP tuned 1/2 step down. FYI: my AC went down and it was hot as hell in my place. The heat took some BPM off this riff for sure!


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ok so your old fingers can still put it down.
> Nice work brother..
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks Mitch.
Now I have to ice them


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Thanks Mitch.
> Now I have to ice them


That’s great buddy.
I think I have one to add, but it is going to be a day or two before I put it up.
I am hoping my idea works !!!
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> ok version 2 @Ramo I think this is what you meant, I also have my ESP tuned 1/2 step down. FYI: my AC went down and it was hot as hell in my place. The heat took some BPM off this riff for sure!



That just put it up another notch..
I am going to work harder on my idea now.
Thanks for sharing your work brother..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Awesome! Ramo now has a jam pal that engages in absolute sonic violence! 

Ramo is taking us to Hell once a week it appears to be these days. Looks like a double dose is coming soon!

Bring lots of water.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Awesome! Ramo now has a jam pal that engages in absolute sonic violence!
> 
> Ramo is taking us to Hell once a week it appears to be these days. Looks like a double dose is coming soon!
> 
> Bring lots of water.


And you are going to bring the vocals I hope ??
And a third guitar ??
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Awesome! Ramo now has a jam pal that engages in absolute sonic violence!
> 
> Ramo is taking us to Hell once a week it appears to be these days. Looks like a double dose is coming soon!
> 
> Bring lots of water.




Thanks , ma brother. Its cool to have someone else to post other than me  

I want to take this thread to page 1000 

I will be bringing new riff every week and some cover and other musical Pisces in-between. 


And we need you to sing. 

I found female singer for my band I sent her track to sing over I hope she is good


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> ok version 2 @Ramo I think this is what you meant, I also have my ESP tuned 1/2 step down. FYI: my AC went down and it was hot as hell in my place. The heat took some BPM off this riff for sure!



Thats awesome, man. you almost played the way I was thinking, Ill give you pass.  Looks like you are sweating, no pressure boy


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> And you are going to bring the vocals I hope ??
> And a third guitar ??
> Cheers
> Mitch



I sure hope so! 



Ramo said:


> Thanks , ma brother. Its cool to have someone else to post other than me
> 
> I want to take this thread to page 1000
> 
> I will be bringing new riff every week and some cover and other musical Pisces in-between.
> 
> 
> And we need you to sing.
> 
> I found female singer for my band I sent her track to sing over I hope she is good



Yep, you and Mitch are runnin' the joint now. I'm sure we'll see 1000 and it will probably be a celebratory moment!

Awesome you found a singer. Chick singers are kick ass ...they've got all the range!


----------



## LiveeviL2000

When I think female singers ... well, I'm an 80's guy!


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> When I think female singers ... well, I'm an 80's guy!




In 80s girls were hot, not fat like these days.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


> In 80s girls were hot, not fat like these days.


yeah, but unlike hot girls, they do more stuff!!


----------



## Ramo




----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


>



Excellent work! My neck hurts from the headbanging.
Not only did you perform well, you hit us with a picture in picture deal and hit the camera dead center with your pick!
Are you going to be playing with Kerry King soon to resurrect SLAYER?
If yes, then do you need to sign a deal with DEAN guitars too?


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Excellent work! My neck hurts from the headbanging.
> Not only did you perform well, you hit us with a picture in picture deal and hit the camera dead center with your pick!
> Are you going to be playing with Kerry King soon to resurrect SLAYER?
> If yes, then do you need to sign a deal with DEAN guitars too?


Thanks, brother.... I deliberately didn't say anything about directly hitting the camera lol I wanted to see if you would pick it up 

I'm not worthy to play with them  but thank you for the compliment. I learned that song in 1 day and practiced about 4 or 5 days and recorded last night filmed it today. I really had fun doing this one, in fact most fun out of all cover I've done.

I'm glad you enjoyed


----------



## Trident

*RAMO 

*


----------



## TheToneDig

Catalinbread Belle Epoch Leslie Rotary into SV20h Plexi. Vox V47A Wah (LOUD) at 1:53

SV20h was cranked and jumped but I had the attenuator on with the Captor X.

Sound is from in-room not microphones.

Careful at 1:53 in. The Wah sends it stratospheric.



Song is from Editors - Papillon


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Today I had this riff in my head and by the time I got home ... I forgot most of it and this is all that was left. So I had some fun with it and used my rotovibe and delay to give it something. I threw in a pinch harmonic at the last second just for you Ramo.

Enjoy!


----------



## LiveeviL2000

TheToneDig said:


> Catalinbread Belle Epoch Leslie Rotary into SV20h Plexi. Vox V47A Wah (LOUD) at 1:53
> 
> SV20h was cranked and jumped but I had the attenuator on with the Captor X.
> 
> Sound is from in-room not microphones.
> 
> Careful at 1:53 in. The Wah sends it stratospheric.
> 
> 
> 
> Song is from Editors - Papillon



Nice use of effects.


----------



## ToneWitch

My take on a 1987x my own custom tone stack, grounding schem and some others sprinkled in EL84’s and 12AX7 going through a 1977 Kustom Cab with the OG CTS Alnico speakers. Holy grail reverb in to the front turned all the way down. iPhone microphone. 
Working on string skipped arpeggios before I lost the use of my index finger.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



My right wrist hurts from just watching.
Great work brother as I expect no less my man.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Today I had this riff in my head and by the time I got home ... I forgot most of it and this is all that was left. So I had some fun with it and used my rotovibe and delay to give it something. I threw in a pinch harmonic at the last second just for you Ramo.
> 
> Enjoy!



That is looking and sounding like the ice worked.
I am going to have to practice more with my idea that I wish to put here but it’s not ready yet. Great work buddy.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ToneWitch said:


> My take on a 1987x my own custom tone stack, grounding schem and some others sprinkled in EL84’s and 12AX7 going through a 1977 Kustom Cab with the OG CTS Alnico speakers. Holy grail reverb in to the front turned all the way down. iPhone microphone.
> Working on string skipped arpeggios before I lost the use of my index finger.



Sorry to hear about your finger brother, I wish I could play like that, but I have been mostly a rhythm player with bit fills only.
But I haven’t quit again.
Thanks for sharing your work brother.
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

TheToneDig said:


> Catalinbread Belle Epoch Leslie Rotary into SV20h Plexi. Vox V47A Wah (LOUD) at 1:53
> 
> SV20h was cranked and jumped but I had the attenuator on with the Captor X.
> 
> Sound is from in-room not microphones.
> 
> Careful at 1:53 in. The Wah sends it stratospheric.
> 
> 
> 
> Song is from Editors - Papillon



That certainly has an eerie feel to it.
Nice job TD


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Today I had this riff in my head and by the time I got home ... I forgot most of it and this is all that was left. So I had some fun with it and used my rotovibe and delay to give it something. I threw in a pinch harmonic at the last second just for you Ramo.
> 
> Enjoy!





Good shit, man, I loved that pinch harmonic. i would say pinch harmonics are big part of my playing. use your phones voice memo to record ideas so you dont forget. My phone is full of weird sounds. lol




TheToneDig said:


> Catalinbread Belle Epoch Leslie Rotary into SV20h Plexi. Vox V47A Wah (LOUD) at 1:53
> 
> SV20h was cranked and jumped but I had the attenuator on with the Captor X.
> 
> Sound is from in-room not microphones.
> 
> Careful at 1:53 in. The Wah sends it stratospheric.
> 
> 
> 
> Song is from Editors - Papillon






I can see the progress your playing, keep practicing and you will get much much better.




ToneWitch said:


> My take on a 1987x my own custom tone stack, grounding schem and some others sprinkled in EL84’s and 12AX7 going through a 1977 Kustom Cab with the OG CTS Alnico speakers. Holy grail reverb in to the front turned all the way down. iPhone microphone.
> Working on string skipped arpeggios before I lost the use of my index finger.
> 
> Really cool sound, it looks like its great exercise for the fingers and you are doing really well. Keep at it and never give up!
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchell Pearrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> My right wrist hurts from just watching.
> Great work brother as I expect no less my man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its not painful to play, once you relax your arms and you have no tension you play more effortlessly. That's what I'm trying to do, to play as relaxed as I can. From the beginning I was having problems like tennis elbow not now. I still have long way to go tho lol
> 
> Thanks for the feed back.
Click to expand...


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


> Good shit, man, I loved that pinch harmonic. i would say pinch harmonics are big part of my playing. use your phones voice memo to record ideas so you dont forget. My phone is full of weird sounds


I normally jot things down, but I was really busy at work next time I’ll hum it into my phone or something. 
People at work are gonna look at me weird.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

ToneWitch said:


> My take on a 1987x my own custom tone stack, grounding schem and some others sprinkled in EL84’s and 12AX7 going through a 1977 Kustom Cab with the OG CTS Alnico speakers. Holy grail reverb in to the front turned all the way down. iPhone microphone.
> Working on string skipped arpeggios before I lost the use of my index finger.



Wow! And that’s with your finger messed up?!?!
I’m impressed.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That is looking and sounding like the ice worked.
> I am going to have to practice more with my idea that I wish to put here but it’s not ready yet. Great work buddy.
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks Mitch. 
Come on! The waiting is killing me. 
Don’t be like Metallica and take years in the studio before a release.


----------



## TheToneDig

Ramo said:


> I can see the progress your playing, keep practicing and you will get much much better.



Thanks. I like to keep at it. Doing a video makes me focus a bit more and of course, I can watch it the day after and discover how what I thought was good, wasn't, and try to correct it accordingly. All that stuff you have seen me put up before, I still do while referencing the older video. It's all incremental in my opinion. 1% better + 1% better + 1% better eventually adds up to a macro % of better. That's just my theory anyway. Or go the opposite way -1% worse and -1% worse. 

Currently, I am learning to try and play with a little more emotion in each note. Its more fun too.


----------



## ToneWitch

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Wow! And that’s with your finger messed up?!?!
> I’m impressed.




No, before I lost the use of my finger.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

ToneWitch said:


> No, before I lost the use of my finger.


There was this guitarist in a band called Black Sabbath, maybe you heard of them, anyway, he lost his fingers in an accident and ... well, the story of Tony Iommi is the stuff of legend.


----------



## TheToneDig

LiveeviL2000 said:


> There was this guitarist in a band called Black Sabbath, maybe you heard of them, anyway, he lost his fingers in an accident and ... well, the story of Tony Iommi is the stuff of legend.



The guy he learned about which opened his mind to that possibility was Django "Three-fingered lightning" Reinhardt.



@0:42 you will see something you will never see again anywhere else.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

ok thats pretty incredible


----------



## LiveeviL2000

ok here is riff 3 as I'm working on it. The creative process at work! I cleaned it up a little better on the second go around. It's not terrible for a first try. @Ramo check it out, its Jackson time!

Let me know what you guys think.

Enjoy!


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> ok here is riff 3 as I'm working on it. The creative process at work! I cleaned it up a little better on the second go around. It's not terrible for a first try. @Ramo check it out, its Jackson time!
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Enjoy!




For some reason only your videos are buffering and struggle to load....

i like palm muted sections, non palm muted sections are harsh for my ears. Beautiful Jackson you have, cant go wrong with Jackson.

Keep em coming.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> ok here is riff 3 as I'm working on it. The creative process at work! I cleaned it up a little better on the second go around. It's not terrible for a first try. @Ramo check it out, its Jackson time!
> 
> Let me know what you guys think.
> 
> Enjoy!



I like the idea that is taking place here.
Post up again as you sort it all out.
I have one on here that got 4 revisions ha ha


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Probably more than one , but quite a few of them over the last year or more.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


> For some reason only your videos are buffering and struggle to load....
> 
> i like palm muted sections, non palm muted sections are harsh for my ears. Beautiful Jackson you have, cant go wrong with Jackson.
> 
> Keep em coming.


I wonder why they are hard for you to load. Maybe everyone else is having the same problem. 
I bought this 1998 MIJ Jackson for $400 in 2005. I couldn’t pass it up. It didn’t have a scratch on it and still doesn’t. 
I’ll work on making it easier on your ears. Once I work out the rough edges I’ll post the final product.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I like the idea that is taking place here.
> Post up again as you sort it all out.
> I have one on here that got 4 revisions ha ha


I had the idea in my head when I woke up this morning and I rushed to record it so I wouldnt forget it. Now I can work it out at my leisure. I really wanted open A single notes to be lightly muted and let the higher notes ring out clearer. Maybe add some transitional notes ... so many ideas, so many ways to get it done!


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I wonder why they are hard for you to load. Maybe everyone else is having the same problem.
> I bought this 1998 MIJ Jackson for $400 in 2005. I couldn’t pass it up. It didn’t have a scratch on it and still doesn’t.
> I’ll work on making it easier on your ears. Once I work out the rough edges I’ll post the final product.


It keeps lagging, I’ll refresh it wait to load even tho I have super fast broadband. But still lags….


In other news…..

I let go my bass player today from band. It was his first day to play with us, he didn’t quit winning….. I said to him play same parts like you play in C# but play it in E he just could not get it, he kept on about he had to transpose…… Im like fuck sakes just play the shit how you play in C# the only difference is the tuning…. He was having none of it…

And then he tells me to TURN THE DISTORTION down, you dont tell turn down the distortion to guy who is auditioning you….
He was super weird dude….if he was winning that much on first day I can imagine what he would do in future. 
Me and drummer agreed that he had to go, so I let him go. 

I have singer to audition soon, hope she is not wired like this dude.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Bassist are usually pretty laid back. I would know. I was one of them. 

shouldn’t be too hard to find a bass player. 

I want to know what the singer sounds like.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

PS. I know this is shallow but I don’t care. I hope she’s hot!!!


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> PS. I know this is shallow but I don’t care. I hope she’s hot!!!



She is ok looking  


Bass player in my previous band was really cool dude, lay back and grooving 

This guy was someone like “i want to see your manager” type guy.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> She is ok looking
> 
> 
> Bass player in my previous band was really cool dude, lay back and grooving
> 
> This guy was someone like “i want to see your manager” type guy.


Yee Haa what a douche
Mitch asking Ramo is yor distortion to high ? Ramo crosses his eyes and says hell no I need a little bit more sustain on the b string for that pull off and dive bomb !!
Hope you get it worked out bro..


Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Yee Haa what a douche
> Mitch asking Ramo is yor distortion to high ? Ramo crosses his eyes and says hell no I need a little bit more sustain on the b string for that pull off and dive bomb !!
> Hope you get it worked out bro..
> 
> 
> Mitch


He kept winning man, it got on my nerves with his winning. I had to leave and go outside before I punched him.

my “ Distortion” I think he meant my gain, I don’t set it high anyway… just enough for crunch… you heard my tone… do i have TOO MUCH DISCUSSION?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> He kept winning man, it got on my nerves with his winning. I had to leave and go outside before I punched him.
> 
> my “ Distortion” I think he meant my gain, I don’t set it high anyway… just enough for crunch… you heard my tone… do i have TOO MUCH DISCUSSION?


Not in my ears, I think we both have about the same..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Well ready or not here is another one that needs to be completed !!
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Well ready or not here is another one that needs to be completed !!
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch



This sound more structured than your usual jam which is great. 
Keep working on it, you doing good!


----------



## LiveeviL2000

First. I’m a fan of a few things here.


Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Well ready or not here is another one that needs to be completed !!
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch



I’m a fan of a few things here. 
1) I love single note riffs like that. 
2) the pace of it was great. 
3) Fan of the Flying V. Awesome !!
4) naming KAOS … was that a plug at the TV show Get Smart ?
And lastly. How do you get the sound to come through so clear?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> First. I’m a fan of a few things here.
> 
> I’m a fan of a few things here.
> 1) I love single note riffs like that.
> 2) the pace of it was great.
> 3) Fan of the Flying V. Awesome !!
> 4) naming KAOS … was that a plug at the TV show Get Smart ?
> And lastly. How do you get the sound to come through so clear?


Last the gain an volume are down at a stereo volume, my phone is about 3 feet away 
Get Smart yes love me some 99.
Or could be kicking ass or something.
I love my V as well 
The pace I tried to be a little bit up instead of slow, and single note riffs mixed with power chords are a great way to express your self, and I am a fan as well.
Thank ya so much for the compliment brother I appreciate any and all feedback.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This just a spontaneous little jam.
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## LiveeviL2000

It's always those quickies that get the creative juices going.
I want a V shape (black w/white pickguard preferably), its one of the 2 guitars left on my wish list, the other is a Z shape (explorer, Kelly, etc ...)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> It's always those quickies that get the creative juices going.
> I want a V shape (black w/white pickguard preferably), its one of the 2 guitars left on my wish list, the other is a Z shape (explorer, Kelly, etc ...)


I never got along with my last Explorer and sold it.
But I do want another !!
Thanks


----------



## ToneWitch

Ramo said:


> It keeps lagging, I’ll refresh it wait to load even tho I have super fast broadband. But still lags….
> 
> 
> In other news…..
> 
> I let go my bass player today from band. It was his first day to play with us, he didn’t quit winning….. I said to him play same parts like you play in C# but play it in E he just could not get it, he kept on about he had to transpose…… Im like fuck sakes just play the shit how you play in C# the only difference is the tuning…. He was having none of it…
> 
> And then he tells me to TURN THE DISTORTION down, you dont tell turn down the distortion to guy who is auditioning you….
> He was super weird dude….if he was winning that much on first day I can imagine what he would do in future.
> Me and drummer agreed that he had to go, so I let him go.
> 
> I have singer to audition soon, hope she is not wired like this dude.



that is hilarious. I was in a band with a bassist who refused to tune is bass to anything but C standard. So he had to transpose our songs every time. Amazing bass player though. It didn’t take him long to do this. Usually 1 or 2 practices with some scratch demo guitar recordings at home.


----------



## Ramo

ToneWitch said:


> that is hilarious. I was in a band with a bassist who refused to tune is bass to anything but C standard. So he had to transpose our songs every time. Amazing bass player though. It didn’t take him long to do this. Usually 1 or 2 practices with some scratch demo guitar recordings at home.




In his defence he did get it in the end and pretty good too, its not his bass playing that got him fired, it his winning and being problematic. I play to get away from problems I have, I don't need more problems when I play especially where there is no need for it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something for today’s riff run.
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## ToneWitch

Before and After Cascading the gain stages.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ToneWitch said:


> Before and After Cascading the gain stages.



That sounds good both ways bro.
Cheers


----------



## ToneWitch

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That sounds good both ways bro.
> Cheers



I like the tones out of both as well.


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Something for today’s riff run.
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch




Sounding good, brother, I can tell you are playing faster than your usual. Keep it up!




Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That sounds good both ways bro.
> Cheers




I liked the tone before more, after is cool too.


----------



## Trident

*Go MITCH! 

You had that Goldie Rockin

Thanks for sharing*


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Sounding good, brother, I can tell you are playing faster than your usual. Keep it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the tone before more, after is cool too.


I purposely did that to catch your attention, thanks for listening.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> *Go MITCH!
> 
> You had that Goldie Rockin
> 
> Thanks for sharing*


Thank ya AJ I appreciate the continued support buddy.
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I purposely did that to catch your attention, thanks for listening.


I have speed detector, like radar detect planes I detect speed lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> I have speed detector, like radar detect planes I detect speed lol


That’s a good one bro..
Cheers


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Something for today’s riff run.
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch



That was really good. You are fired up lately. 
Also, I’m starting to get gear envy. 
I went to 2 separate GCs today to look at flying Vs and explorers. They had nothing. No Gibsons, no Epiphones. Nothing. 
I am really starting to dislike those stores. They have so little stock. It looks like the guitars on the guitar wall are social distancing.


----------



## ToneWitch

Found out I can use my headphones as a microphone so you can better hear what I hear. This is mod is definitely for the metalheads.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> That was really good. You are fired up lately.
> Also, I’m starting to get gear envy.
> I went to 2 separate GCs today to look at flying Vs and explorers. They had nothing. No Gibsons, no Epiphones. Nothing.
> I am really starting to dislike those stores. They have so little stock. It looks like the guitars on the guitar wall are social distancing.


The only Gibsons I bought from GC is my Tribute (the gold top) and my white Studio LP’s. The others were purchased from SamAsh ..
But I sold the Explorer.
In a moment of no cash.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ToneWitch said:


> Found out I can use my headphones as a microphone so you can better hear what I hear. This is mod is definitely for the metalheads.



Dude that was ripping


----------



## ToneWitch

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Dude that was ripping



thanks man.

these vintage CTS speakers don’t have the bass response I want. I’ll have a cab of V30’s and Creambacks here in a couple days. Can’t wait to hear how it sounds out of that.

still barely able to press on my index finger but I’m toughing through it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> That was really good. You are fired up lately.
> Also, I’m starting to get gear envy.
> I went to 2 separate GCs today to look at flying Vs and explorers. They had nothing. No Gibsons, no Epiphones. Nothing.
> I am really starting to dislike those stores. They have so little stock. It looks like the guitars on the guitar wall are social distancing.



This is the only clip I have of my Explorer.
The phone was clipping and everything was just a mess.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ToneWitch said:


> thanks man.
> 
> these vintage CTS speakers don’t have the bass response I want. I’ll have a cab of V30’s and Creambacks here in a couple days. Can’t wait to hear how it sounds out of that.
> 
> still barely able to press on my index finger but I’m toughing through it.


How did you injure it ? Because your playing sounds great brother..
Cheers


----------



## ToneWitch

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> How did you injure it ? Because your playing sounds great brother..
> Cheers



welding rod to the bone. Surgery. Lost 100% of the feeling. Tendon adhered to the scars. Just got the feeling back. I am a welder/fabricator.


----------



## ToneWitch

About 3000 degree metal and a shock of 220v at the same time. Then I was Misdiagnosed at the hospital and they only gave me oral antibiotics within two days my finger was the size of a ball Park hotdog. Went back to the hospital and they said if I didn’t have surgery immediately I would definitely lose the finger and possibly my entire hand from infection.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ToneWitch said:


> welding rod to the bone. Surgery. Lost 100% of the feeling. Tendon adhered to the scars. Just got the feeling back. I am a welder/fabricator.
> 
> View attachment 94745


I am a carpenter and always one step away from destroying my hands, I did put a 16 penny nail through the top of my right index finger, for about a month or so I had to straighten it out with my left hand, it was just over the knuckle and stuck into my middle finger.
I can hit pinch harmonics real easy now.
But don’t recommend this method.
Thanks for the reply buddy. And heavy steel is nothing to take for granted.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ToneWitch said:


> About 3000 degree metal and a shock of 220v at the same time. Then I was Misdiagnosed at the hospital and they only gave me oral antibiotics within two days my finger was the size of a ball Park hotdog. Went back to the hospital and they said if I didn’t have surgery immediately I would definitely lose the finger and possibly my entire hand from infection.


Damm lucky that some of the feelings are coming back my friend, and glad you didn’t lose your finger or hand that is some serious shit, issues, and pain.
Thanks for sharing brother .
Keep at it you are doing great bro.


----------



## ToneWitch

Picture is post OP by the way. It’s actually better looking than the infected pics lol


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is the only clip I have of my Explorer.
> The phone was clipping and everything was just a mess.
> Cheers



I’ve been checking out the prophecy series V from Epi. It’s got great reviews , but I want to try it out. And the Ghost Horse explorer. Unfortunately, I’d have to drive to Timbuktu to check one out


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ToneWitch said:


> Picture is post OP by the way. It’s actually better looking than the infected pics lol


That’s great news, the worst thing I have ever done to my fretting hand is putting a number 2 screw tip into it, on multiple occasions, always hits the left index finger.
Nothing as serious as you went through.
Keep your spirits up as you have buddy, you are doing great in my opinion.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I’ve been checking out the prophecy series V from Epi. It’s got great reviews , but I want to try it out. And the Ghost Horse explorer. Unfortunately, I’d have to drive to Timbuktu to check one out


Where are you located ?


----------



## LiveeviL2000

ToneWitch said:


> Picture is post OP by the way. It’s actually better looking than the infected pics lol


I’m glad you are getting better. You sound great even with your injury.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Where are you located ?


New Jersey. The stores here are really terrible.


----------



## ToneWitch

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I’m glad you are getting better. You sound great even with your injury.



I was really worried there for a few months. I couldn’t feel anything except massive pain in my finger. I also couldn’t move it at all. I’ve been and am still in physical therapy and Graston therapy. I’ve only been able to play for about a week but it seems to be helping the progress. I can’t make a C chord at all or an Am chord. But I can still riff and noodle pretty well.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That’s great news, the worst thing I have ever done to my fretting hand is putting a number 2 screw tip into it, on multiple occasions, always hits the left index finger.
> Nothing as serious as you went through.
> Keep your spirits up as you have buddy, you are doing great in my opinion.
> Cheers
> Mitch


Mitch. I’ve heard of screwing yourself, but that’s ridiculous.


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This is the only clip I have of my Explorer.
> The phone was clipping and everything was just a mess.
> Cheers




 I liked that! Yes, another sleazy riff from our very own LA godfather of .....sleazy riffs?? Mr. Mitch!

You could get in trouble playing riffs like that you know.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> New Jersey. The stores here are really terrible.


Have you tried the online GC approach ?
That was how I got my studio.
One of my white MG cabs came from NJ GC


----------



## LiveeviL2000

I don’t want to order it and worry about returning it if I don’t like it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Mitch. I’ve heard of screwing yourself, but that’s ridiculous.


What was funny about the last incident was I had posted before doing it, was that all I had to do for the rest of the day was to screw off ha ha and it was only plywood on to metal studs.
Then I couldn’t play for a couple of days because of where I punctuated it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I don’t want to order it and worry about returning it if I don’t like it.


I must have gotten extremely lucky by my account, it is one of my favorites.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> I liked that! Yes, another sleazy riff from our very own LA godfather of .....sleazy riffs?? Mr. Mitch!
> 
> You could get in trouble playing riffs like that you know.


That would be fantastic,, I think !!
Maybe I should revisit that piece and give it another shot..


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I must have gotten extremely lucky by my account, it is one of my favorites.
> Cheers


I am finicky when it comes to guitars. The last one I bought took me a few days of looking at it. Playing it standing, sitting, playing up and down the neck. Then doing it again. 
My son hates guitar shopping with me. I usually don’t buy anything.


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That would be fantastic,, I think !!
> Maybe I should revisit that piece and give it another shot..



You should. I don't mean to sound so redundant, but your riffs are such LA sleaze!!

You nasta Mitch!! You nasta! nasta!


----------



## ibmorjamn

ToneWitch said:


> welding rod to the bone. Surgery. Lost 100% of the feeling. Tendon adhered to the scars. Just got the feeling back. I am a welder/fabricator.
> 
> View attachment 94745


Ouch, no “like” for that!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> You should. I don't mean to sound so redundant, but your riffs are such LA sleaze!!
> 
> You nasta Mitch!! You nasta! nasta!


Thank ya so much for the compliment brother, I appreciate them all, and I did come up as a player from seeing many of the local bands here in my younger years.
It gave me strange outlook on how to try to put things together, but I quit twice, and now in my later years want to play out the melodies in my head.
I shall continue so be prepared to be bored to death..
Lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

@LRT#1 this thread is back an cookin bro !!
Cheers


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> The only Gibsons I bought from GC is my Tribute (the gold top) and my *white Studio LP’s*.



Er, how many white studio LP's do you have? lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Er, how many white studio LP's do you have? lol


Only 1 but both of those LP’s were purchased there .. sorry Jeff


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Only 1 but both of those LP’s were purchased there .. sorry Jeff



Ah, I see now that I re-read it. I definitely misinterpreted. My apologies, but you can see where I was coming from too, lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Ah, I see now that I re-read it. I definitely misinterpreted. My apologies, but you can see where I was coming from too, lol.


No problem brother understood


----------



## Ramo

ToneWitch said:


> Found out I can use my headphones as a microphone so you can better hear what I hear. This is mod is definitely for the metalheads.



Sounding good brother, I'm so sorry to hear about your injury. I'm really glad you are recovering and you have not lost the arm or finger that would have been devastation to anyone especially to a musician. When I had stroke I momentarily lost control of my left arm about 10 min and it freaked me out. Be carful at work especially where machinery is involved .

I look forward to hear your riffing and I'm glad you are keep posting in this thread.

@Mitchell Pearrow Sell all your Lps and get explorers.... You look so badazz with V and explorer.... When you play them you meant business. HAHA

Keep on riffing guys, I will post something when my mood improves, at the moment I have no desire to play.


----------



## LRT#1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> @LRT#1 this thread is back an cookin bro !!
> Cheers


I have been watching and yes it has really picked up lately. As ive said i haven't had much to say. The riffs/jams that everyone has been putting up have been great.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

LRT#1 said:


> I have been watching and yes it has really picked up lately. As ive said i haven't had much to say. The riffs/jams that everyone has been putting up have been great.


The discussions, comments, and critiques that come up are pretty cool too. This thread really got me into playing pretty hard again. Now that I actually record myself, I get to hear and see what I need to work on.

This thread would be great to pin.


----------



## TheToneDig

Some Alice in Chains through a boosted SC20h. Captured on my phone.


----------



## Trident

*<—————Knows speed well…n LIKES IT*


----------



## Ramo

Before my mood improves Ill give you one of my fav. I have 6 dislikes on this video... I must suck....
@LiveeviL2000 get thrashing


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


> Before my mood improves Ill give you one of my fav. I have 6 dislikes on this video... I must suck....
> @LiveeviL2000 get thrashing



A few things about this. 
1) Did your strumming hand break the sound barrier? For a second I think your hand went invisible. 
2) I almost pissed myself with the clip with the spoon and the pot.
3) I am completely envious of how fast you can make your picking had go. 
4) All the different camera angles are cool as hell 
5) That was awesome!!!


----------



## LiveeviL2000

It just seems like everyone has a Flying V or King V, or something similar. 

I am V-less. All I want is a V. Black with white pick guard. It would complete me.. and my little family of Guitars.


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> A few things about this.
> 1) Did your strumming hand break the sound barrier? For a second I think your hand went invisible.
> 2) I almost pissed myself with the clip with the spoon and the pot.
> 3) I am completely envious of how fast you can make your picking had go.
> 4) All the different camera angles are cool as hell
> 5) That was awesome!!!


1) I was just about on the edge of my ability to play that song, its really fast and all dowpicking.
2)lol- thtas why I put it there that bit.
3) dont be, if I can do it anyone can with a bit of practice. 
4) looks cool but its hard work to edit them as one piece so I stop doing it.
5) Thank you vey much.

how about this one? I like this one too, and its fun to play.


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> It just seems like everyone has a Flying V or King V, or something similar.
> 
> I am V-less. All I want is a V. Black with white pick guard. It would complete me.. and my little family of Guitars.
> View attachment 94760


https://www.gear4music.com/Guitar-a...7L70Uy3HudZQUaJte05vxv4XWm-CsFZRoC9rsQAvD_BwE


----------



## LiveeviL2000

My wrist got pretty messed up in an accident a while back. Ever since I have trouble with fast picking especially if it’s for a prolonged period. 
It’s frustrating to say the least.


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> My wrist got pretty messed up in an accident a while back. Ever since I have trouble with fast picking especially if it’s for a prolonged period.
> It’s frustrating to say the least.


I can relate to your frustration, I want to play fast and I cant. I know this videos are fast but Im talking shredding fast….And I find since I had stroke and taking all this crap meds it’s affecting my brain, Im learning somedays slower…


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> I can relate to your frustration, I want to play fast and I cant. I know this videos are fast but Im talking shredding fast….And I find since I had stroke and taking all this crap meds it’s affecting my brain, Im learning somedays slower…


Whoever hit the dislikes on the other clip is hard of hearing, or they are blind ha ha ha.
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Whoever hit the dislikes on the other clip is hard of hearing, or they are blind ha ha ha.
> Cheers


I guess,I cant please them all, 100 likes vs 6 dislikes I think Im not doing too bad.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> I guess,I cant please them all, 100 likes vs 6 dislikes I think Im not doing too bad.


I never get more than 9 likes ha ha.
But the first one is always mine when I watch it after I post it, just so it looks like it may be good to watch, lol


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I never get more than 9 likes ha ha.
> But the first one is always mine when I watch it after I post it, just so it looks like it may be good to watch, lol


Lol

Sandro wants to click on my videos like, I say to him you cant like your own videos lol

That videos views climbing up and up int 2,789 at the moment. Few others are not too far behind like creeping death, blitzckicg..


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Lol
> 
> Sandro wants to click on my videos like, I say to him you cant like your own videos lol
> 
> That videos views climbing up and up int 2,789 at the moment. Few others are not too far behind like creeping death, blitzckicg..


I have 3 over a thousand views
1 is over 2,000, I am not in your league.
Cheers


----------



## LiveeviL2000

OK, here are the guitar 1 main riffs from Machinehead. 
It was a bit sloppy, I am sure I can tighten it up if I gave it a few tries first. I played it on my old lady Fender, she's 31 years old, but she can still jam!

Enjoy!


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have 3 over a thousand views
> 1 is over 2,000, I am not in your league.
> Cheers


I think I have 2 likes, 1 subscriber and over 100 views ... I will be an internet sensation yet!


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have 3 over a thousand views
> 1 is over 2,000, I am not in your league.
> Cheers


I think I have 2 likes, 1 subscriber and over 100 views ... I will be an internet sensation yet!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> OK, here are the guitar 1 main riffs from Machinehead.
> It was a bit sloppy, I am sure I can tighten it up if I gave it a few tries first. I played it on my old lady Fender, she's 31 years old, but she can still jam!
> 
> Enjoy!



That amp does have tone brother !!
Thanks for sharing.
Mitch


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That amp does have tone brother !!
> Thanks for sharing.
> Mitch


lol. I was talking about my guitar.


----------



## ToneWitch

Been working on this song on and off for about 7 years. It’s a melodic death metal “Norwegian” death metal style. The riff I posted earlier is the break in the center. This is the intro and me trying to play the melody and chords at the same time. Along with the main chorus section.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ToneWitch said:


> Been working on this song on and off for about 7 years. It’s a melodic death metal “Norwegian” death metal style. The riff I posted earlier is the break in the center. This is the intro and me trying to play the melody and chords at the same time. Along with the main chorus section.



That was a great piece bro. I found heavy and very melodic. 
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I think I have 2 likes, 1 subscriber and over 100 views ... I will be an internet sensation yet!


I am your subscriber


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


> https://www.gear4music.com/Guitar-a...7L70Uy3HudZQUaJte05vxv4XWm-CsFZRoC9rsQAvD_BwE


They look pretty cool. But I want one black with white pick guard. I always like the way that looks on a V


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> They look pretty cool. But I want one black with white pick guard. I always like the way that looks on a V


Just keep checking GC online for one and get it delivered to your local GC then you can play it, and if it doesn’t make your approval, take it back !!
Unless you are looking for a new one.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> OK, here are the guitar 1 main riffs from Machinehead.
> It was a bit sloppy, I am sure I can tighten it up if I gave it a few tries first. I played it on my old lady Fender, she's 31 years old, but she can still jam!
> 
> Enjoy!



Out of whole thing I like the ending bit.


----------



## Ramo

I'm extremely pissed and wanted to play something violent.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

@Ramo whatever is bugging you, blow it off, life is too short to spend any of it pissed off. On the bright side, I like what angry sounds like!


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Just keep checking GC online for one and get it delivered to your local GC then you can play it, and if it doesn’t make your approval, take it back !!
> Unless you are looking for a new one.
> Cheers
> Mitch


I found this V. It's the reverse of what I'm looking for (blk on wht not wht on blk), it's got DiMarzio 36th anniversary PAF pups. What's the word on Dean? I never owned one, are they any good as a company?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I found this V. It's the reverse of what I'm looking for (blk on wht not wht on blk), it's got DiMarzio 36th anniversary PAF pups. What's the word on Dean? I never owned one, are they any good as a company?


I think they are pretty good @mcblink has one I am fairly sure.
I would give him a chat.
I have never personally played one myself!!
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> I'm extremely pissed and wanted to play something violent.



That is quite angry, and I like the ending.
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I found this V. It's the reverse of what I'm looking for (blk on wht not wht on blk), it's got DiMarzio 36th anniversary PAF pups. What's the word on Dean? I never owned one, are they any good as a company?


----------



## mcblink

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I found this V. It's the reverse of what I'm looking for (blk on wht not wht on blk), it's got DiMarzio 36th anniversary PAF pups. What's the word on Dean? I never owned one, are they any good as a company?


I do have one. It's a good guitar, I think you'd probably like it, give it a shot!


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


>


OH MAN!! I think that might qualify as gear porn! I think I felt movement in my pants! That ... is ... sexy!!!


----------



## LiveeviL2000

mcblink said:


> I do have one. It's a good guitar, I think you'd probably like it, give it a shot!
> 
> View attachment 94830


Those are nice. I really like the Epi.


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> OH MAN!! I think that might qualify as gear porn! I think I felt movement in my pants! That ... is ... sexy!!!


I solved your problem just buy now and you are done. Who ever dose not have the V and plays metal is a poser!




LiveeviL2000 said:


> @Ramo whatever is bugging you, blow it off, life is too short to spend any of it pissed off. On the bright side, I like what angry sounds like!



Im going through rough times past 13 or 14 month. When you think you are done you get shit thrown in to your face.


----------



## mcblink

Ramo said:


> Im going through rough times past 13 or 14 month. When you think you are done you get shit thrown in to your face.


Mmm....yummy shit in the face....
Nothing lasts forever brother...not even shit in the face.
At least that's what I keep telling myself every time I wipe shit off of _my_ face.


----------



## mcblink

Ramo said:


> I'm extremely pissed and wanted to play something violent.


----------



## Ramo

mcblink said:


> Mmm....yummy shit in the face....
> Nothing lasts forever brother...not even shit in the face.
> At least that's what I keep telling myself every time I wipe shit off of _my_ face.



I know but its hard to stay positive over year when nothing is going in your favour. I want to talk to you I'll message you later on your cell.


----------



## mcblink

Ramo said:


> I know but its hard to stay positive over year when nothing is going in your favour. I want to talk to you I'll message you later on your cell.


I'll be around.


----------



## ToneWitch

Here’s me and my old V about 10 years ago


----------



## ToneWitch

I hated playing V’s unless you get a small body version like the Jackson RR they neck dive bad. Especially if you have a long scale length. Just my opinion. You also can’t play sitting down very comfortably with the full horns.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ToneWitch said:


> I hated playing V’s unless you get a small body version like the Jackson RR they neck dive bad. Especially if you have a long scale length. Just my opinion. You also can’t play sitting down very comfortably with the full horns.


Mine with the Gibson lightning bolts strap would neck dive but I put a wider leather strap , problem for me was solved, if I choose to sit and play I use a barstool and hang it with the strap.
Which one of the V players are you that was a great jam ??


----------



## ToneWitch

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Mine with the Gibson lightning bolts strap would neck dive but I put a wider leather strap , problem for me was solved, if I choose to sit and play I use a barstool and hang it with the strap.
> Which one of the V players are you that was a great jam ??



guitarist to the right in the spotlight is me.


----------



## ToneWitch

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Mine with the Gibson lightning bolts strap would neck dive but I put a wider leather strap , problem for me was solved, if I choose to sit and play I use a barstool and hang it with the strap.
> Which one of the V players are you that was a great jam ??



it’s a song I wrote. We had a keyboardist so I used to write all my songs in odd timings and in F#m just to screw with him lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ToneWitch said:


> it’s a song I wrote. We had a keyboardist so I used to write all my songs in odd timings and in F#m just to screw with him lol


Kick ass song nonetheless.
Yea I was at a loss for who you were.
Thanks for the reply.
Mitch


----------



## ToneWitch

I played only a V for about 7 years. I think it actually hindered my progress over those 7 years. Being a broke musician in a big city it was my lone guitar for 5 years. I played it until the frets were gone. It started making my hand spasm because the shear weight I had to hold up every night for gigs. Tying to play super fast death metal on a guitar you have to prop up in hindsight wasn’t the best choice. The only pros is the ease of access to the lower frets. You couldn’t give me a V for free at this point.


----------



## TheToneDig

Iron Maiden - Flash of the Blade.

I mic'd the cab this time. SM57 + e906. 

Boosted SC20h.


----------



## Ramo

I have king V and RR they are both comfortable to play both standing and siting if you have strap in right position length. I like it lower it looks cool but hard to play, higher easier to play but looks nerdy…… I have it somewhere in between, I also use small foot stools to help me


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

Ramo said:


> I have king V and RR they are both comfortable to play both standing and siting if you have strap in right position length. I like it lower it looks cool but hard to play, higher easier to play but looks nerdy…… I have it somewhere in between, I also use small foot stools to help me




Lp's slung way down low.

The metal axes up high so they self balance. Just so you dont have to fight keeping them in check. 
Higher up feels like the guitar is floating in front of you, and all you have to do is play it.

I personally dont know how anyone plays with their axe that low, unless you have long arms.
Like Hetfield-Slash etc slung way low


----------



## LiveeviL2000

I had an old mic. It’s not really designed for cabs like a SM47, it’s more of a singers mic, but it should be better than the mic I had. I finally got the boom and the midi to lightning connector for my iPhone. I set it up yesterday. But didn’t get to try it out. I will see if it makes a difference tonight.


----------



## Ramo

DreamerDeceiver said:


> Lp's slung way down low.
> 
> The metal axes up high so they self balance. Just so you dont have to fight keeping them in check.
> Higher up feels like the guitar is floating in front of you, and all you have to do is play it.
> 
> I personally dont know how anyone plays with their axe that low, unless you have long arms.
> Like Hetfield-Slash etc slung way low



The only reason I like it low is because of Hetfiled.... ( I know, I am a fan boy) but yea, like you said playing lower its hard especially lead parts... Het just down picks the fuck out of guitar and it works for him  I saw some video where his guitar was as low as his ankles lol


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Guys, I am going to be out of commission for a while. I've been thrown a life happens curve ball and now I have to deal with some personal stuff. Needless to say my quest for a Flying V is postponed for the moment. I will check in to see the riffs, covers, licks, or whatever you guys play.
@Ramo keep thrashing!, @Mitchell Pearrow keep rockin' you are my #1 subscriber (and my only subscriber! lol)!, @ToneWitch even with your finger not at 100% you still rock harder than most! You guys have motivated me to play harder and push my old hands to their former glory.
Hopfully, I'll unpack my axes and all my gear and get back to it soon!

Rock on bros!
Evil~


----------



## mcblink

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Guys, I am going to be out of commission for a while. I've been thrown a life happens curve ball and now I have to deal with some personal stuff. Needless to say my quest for a Flying V is postponed for the moment. I will check in to see the riffs, covers, licks, or whatever you guys play.
> @Ramo keep thrashing!, @Mitchell Pearrow keep rockin' you are my #1 subscriber (and my only subscriber! lol)!, @ToneWitch even with your finger not at 100% you still rock harder than most! You guys have motivated me to play harder and push my old hands to their former glory.
> Hopfully, I'll unpack my axes and all my gear and get back to it soon!
> 
> Rock on bros!
> Evil~


Best of luck brother.


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

mcblink said:


> Best of luck brother.


x2
Be well .


----------



## JJ119

@LiveeviL2000 
Prayers & Good Vibes!!

Take care of You And Yours!!
There's Always someone here for ya!!


----------



## Ramo

hey bro best of luck in whatever you do. If ya want chat, rant or whatever hit me up. 

I'll try my best to keeps this thread going no matter what life throws at me.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

@LiveeviL2000 
I do hope this curveball is not a very big one an you get back here soon brother.
Best wishes and positive mojo your way my friend.
Mitch


----------



## LiveeviL2000

I'll get through this, been through worse. I'll be back on my six strings in no time, posting some riffs, maybe even something thrashy for @Ramo 

Thanks for the well wishes, but not to worry. I'm good. Just need to get through another hurdle.


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I'll get through this, been through worse. I'll be back on my six strings in no time, posting some riffs, maybe even something thrashy for @Ramo
> 
> Thanks for the well wishes, but not to worry. I'm good. Just need to get through another hurdle.




You got this hurdle.
MF has your back !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tonight’s addition.
Thanks for listening.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Tonight’s addition.
> Thanks for listening.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Comfortable guitar , plays well. Go to guitar, import but custom order by Dean forum #7 of 19 ordered on waiting list “Blue Water” Ebony board no markers on board. Side glow in dark markers. Hard shell case included. My first new guitar bought in 2012. There is another of the 19 on the forum.


----------



## JeffMcLeod

ibmorjamn said:


> View attachment 95075



effin' sweet. I just need the pearl inlays though. Why are they missing on yours?

Love the color!


----------



## ibmorjamn

JeffMcLeod said:


> effin' sweet. I just need the pearl inlays though. Why are they missing on yours?
> 
> Love the color!


Dean forum custom order , no inlays to distract the Ebony board. Only thing I need is black bridge and tuners!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

ibmorjamn said:


> Only thing I need is black bridge and tuners!



You mean like mine? ~ lol

What pups are those?

I actually visited the custom site as well. I bought mine stock though. I hate the Jumbo frets and the way the strings enter the body behind the bridge. I bought online without "trying first".

Those are just personal-preference things though. The machine is absolutely flawless, a beauty. The tuning and intonation is spot on. If I could get the frets changed to mediums, I might consider keeping it, but it's just sitting right now collecting dust and I might try to sell it. Flawless machine though.

Friggin' case is a beast, isn't it? lmao!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I love V guitar’s ..
And those are two bad ass examples!!
Cheers


----------



## ibmorjamn

JeffMcLeod said:


> You mean like mine? ~ lol
> 
> What pups are those?
> 
> I actually visited the custom site as well. I bought mine stock though. I hate the Jumbo frets and the way the strings enter the body behind the bridge. I bought online without "trying first".
> 
> Those are just personal-preference things though. The machine is absolutely flawless, a beauty. The tuning and intonation is spot on. If I could get the frets changed to mediums, I might consider keeping it, but it's just sitting right now collecting dust and I might try to sell it. Flawless machine though.
> 
> Friggin' case is a beast, isn't it? lmao!


What year is yours ?


----------



## JeffMcLeod

ibmorjamn said:


> What year is yours ?



I bought it new in 2018, so I assume it's a 2018.


----------



## Sapient

TheToneDig said:


> Iron Maiden - Flash of the Blade.
> 
> I mic'd the cab this time. SM57 + e906.
> 
> Boosted SC20h.





Don't pick that.


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I love V guitar’s ..
> And those are two bad ass examples!!
> Cheers



Nothing like a nice V, aey Mitch? Love playing with a V.


----------



## ibmorjamn

JeffMcLeod said:


> I bought it new in 2018, so I assume it's a 2018.


I forgot what pickups Dean stuck in there, they have their own pickup design. I pulled them. I got Duncan Distortion in the bridge. Other than that is stock. I like mine.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Tonight’s addition.
> Thanks for listening.



I dig it Mitch!


----------



## LiveeviL2000

I was in a pissy mood so ... playing angry is better than just plain angry.

this is what comes to mind when I'm pissed off


----------



## Trident

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Tonight’s addition.
> Thanks for listening.




*Damn Mitch! Go brother GO*


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> *Damn Mitch! Go brother GO*


Thank ya AJ my brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I dig it Mitch!


Thank you my friend


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I was in a pissy mood so ... playing angry is better than just plain angry.
> 
> this is what comes to mind when I'm pissed off



That particular tune is not an easy one to do . Great work brother.
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That particular tune is not an easy one to do . Great work brother.
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks Mitch.


----------



## Ramo

This weeks instalment.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

That’s bad ass
Like a March to freedom


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I had to hit the red button, so I don’t forget it..
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitch that had an old school David Lee Roth vibe goin’

I almost wanted to hear Dave do his patented shout “yeeeah!” Or “heeeyyy!” By the 4th measure. 

well done my friend!


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


> This weeks instalment.



@Ramo hard and heavy as always. 

Also, have you ever thought of taking up darts at the local pub? If you can fling a pick with that kind of accuracy, imagine what you could do with something aerodynamically sound.


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> @Ramo hard and heavy as always.
> 
> Also, have you ever thought of taking up darts at the local pub? If you can fling a pick with that kind of accuracy, imagine what you could do with something aerodynamically sound.



I used to play darts with friends in pubs. All my drinking buddies moved from my town and I don't drink either these days.

Thanks for the complement.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

@LiveeviL2000 
Thank you so much for the compliment brother I appreciate your support ..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## junk notes

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I had to hit the red button, so I don’t forget it..
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch


That 'angry' tone is sounding pretty mean! Then at times sounded like Schenker would be using your amp tones!
Same settings and the V on the next one right!


----------



## junk notes

Ramo said:


> This weeks instalment.


galloping triplets rock!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

junk notes said:


> That 'angry' tone is sounding pretty mean! Then at times sounded like Schenker would be using your amp tones!
> Same settings and the V on the next one right!


If I can come up with something, yes I will. The only difference is the SG is tuned to D standard..


----------



## junk notes

You dialed in that SG, and the Marshall tones sounded great. 


Mitchell Pearrow said:


> hit the red button


Hit that red button again! Sounds like you are getting down to the Rock Bottom of that amp!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

junk notes said:


> You dialed in that SG, and the Marshall tones sounded great.
> Hit that red button again! Sounds like you are getting down to the Rock Bottom of that amp!


I thank you buddy for the support, and during the football game tonight I will try and do another top of my head piece with the V hope it gets some support as well.
Cheers


----------



## Dogs of Doom

Sapient said:


> Don't pick that.


I hear both, on the Maiden track...

but, the pick, is on the pulloff, not on the open note...


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Trident

*Ramo n MITCH *
*
GET ER DUNN! *
Thanks for sharing…


----------



## Sapient

Dogs of Doom said:


> I hear both, on the Maiden track...
> 
> but, the pick, is on the pulloff, not on the open note...



Yea, I think he just picks the first note on each. I'm going by memory to about '84? I just know all that picking stuff wasn't goin on.


There are two guitar pieces that I think were "written" when the guys were just holding their guitar. 1) The Dualist. 2) YYZ.

They both come natural to do with one hand while holding it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

This really wasn’t a very good idea.
But it is what it is !!
Thanks for listening


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Another version.
Might have to blend the 2 together ..
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## junk notes

Thanks for doing the halftime demo! You can definitely hear the differences between the SG and V. Both sound good, now I see (hear) what you were saying about the SG and that amp combination. Thanks for rocking that V!


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This really wasn’t a very good idea.
> But it is what it is !!
> Thanks for listening



I like it. 
But the version with the SG sounds meaner. You are working that D tuning 


Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Another version.
> Might have to blend the 2 together ..
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I like it.
> But the version with the SG sounds meaner. You are working that D tuning


Thank you buddy I appreciate it. Just wasn’t to pleased with the outcome.


----------



## Trident

*Welp Mitch…We all like the outcome, all your clips inspire most

Thanks for always sharing your work…*


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

junk notes said:


> Thanks for doing the halftime demo! You can definitely hear the differences between the SG and V. Both sound good, now I see (hear) what you were saying about the SG and that amp combination. Thanks for rocking that V!


No problem brother I just wish I had a better idea to run with.
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> *Welp Mitch…We all like the outcome, all your clips inspire most
> 
> Thanks for always sharing your work…*


Thank ya AJ
One thing is that I share them all good or not so good..
Cheers


----------



## Trident

*In any case we enjoy them all…..

The forum is graced with such a good group of ppl and you are one of those folks…

Keep up the good work brother!*


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> *In any case we enjoy them all…..
> 
> The forum is graced with such a good group of ppl and you are one of those folks…
> 
> Keep up the good work brother!*


That I shall bro


----------



## ToneWitch




----------



## TheToneDig

ToneWitch said:


>




Mad looking guitar and pickups and great tone. What's the guitar?

Today I tried to do some ZZ Top with a Vox A847-A wah through a Marshall SV20.

Reverb using EQD Levitation and some Belle Epoch Deluxe Delay.


----------



## ToneWitch

TheToneDig said:


> Mad looking guitar and pickups and great tone. What's the guitar?
> 
> Today I tried to do some ZZ Top with a Vox A847-A wah through a Marshall SV20.
> 
> Reverb using EQD Levitation and some Belle Epoch Deluxe Delay.




guitar is a 2017 Gibson SG Zebra Special


----------



## Ramo

ToneWitch said:


>



I dig it, it has 70s vibe to it.

good work.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ToneWitch said:


>



That sounds great, and you have a very cutting tone..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## TheToneDig

ToneWitch said:


> guitar is a 2017 Gibson SG Zebra Special



Pwwwwwaaaaarrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ToneWitch

TheToneDig said:


> Pwwwwwaaaaarrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!



yes but I have the sunburst model not cherry.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

A little something after consuming a tad too much.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ToneWitch said:


> yes but I have the sunburst model not cherry.
> View attachment 95636


Mine is the faded model[url=https://postimg.cc/Pv8cdyXM]

[/URL]
And obviously the one in the center..
Cheers


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



Speed it up already


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Old an slow no speed, and 5 riffs for this last week, out of ideas once again !!
Thanks for listening .
Mitch


----------



## ToneWitch

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Mine is the faded model
> 
> 
> And obviously the one in the center..
> Cheers



I have an SG standard as well. I’m very partial to the SG.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ToneWitch said:


> I have an SG standard as well. I’m very partial to the SG.


They are excellent guitars, and I have a love for them.
Plus they can do anything but sound like a Tele ,,
Cheers


----------



## junk notes

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Old an slow no speed, and 5 riffs for this last week, *out of ideas once again !!*
> Thanks for listening .
> Mitch


Nevermind about that. You just keep chopping at that tree, we all will be able to hear it when it falls!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

junk notes said:


> Nevermind about that. You just keep chopping at that tree, we all will be able to hear it when it falls!


Thank you for the support.
I will definitely keep chopping at it .
Cheers


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> This weeks instalment.




Damn ..a sabre saw's delight!


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Damn ..a sabre saw's delight!


----------



## Ramo

Hey gang.

This is a song I've been working on forever and I keep coming back to it. I cant leave it alone and keep trying to make it better. This song is about my aunt who has passed away back in 2004 in house fire. She was like a mom to us and it was very difficult to accept that she was not coming back. This song is my humble tribute to her, I'll admit its hard to hold back tears while I sing it or listening back. I tried many, many, times to sing but I'm not a singer and I could not do it, no matter how hard I tried. Then I hear Sapient sing and I asked him if he could sing over it, him being awesome brother he agreed and we started to work on this song. I am very difficult guy to deal with, as I cant rest till it sounds right to me. bless his heart he has been very patient with me and took many retakes. I had other member ( Leon ) help me out on bass and piano parts from other forum. He did fantastic job on both piano and the bass. @Sapient from MF his voice fits the song, just wish he could do heavy parts like I wanted, but maybe next year?



yes, I will come back to this song again.






anyway, I hope you enjoy and maybe you can relate in some ways to it too.



edit: it wont let me post the link


----------



## Ramo

.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> .


What happened to it ? It’s a great piece of music bro


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> What happened to it ? It’s a great piece of music bro


MF wont let me post the link


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> MF wont let me post the link


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Old an slow no speed, and 5 riffs for this last week, out of ideas once again !!
> Thanks for listening .
> Mitch



lol Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Lets see if this link will work…


----------



## Trident

*“GO RAMO” *
*
*
*Thanks for sharing*


----------



## Ramo

Trident said:


> *“GO RAMO” *
> 
> 
> *Thanks for sharing*


Thanks, thanks for listening.


----------



## JJ119

@Ramo 

You Got The Chops, Bro!!


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Ramo said:


> Lets see if this link will work…




Good job, how do you get that devastating sound?


----------



## Ramo

Ja


Tony Birringuer said:


> Good job, how do you get that devastating sound?


Thanks, in this video tone starts with Jackson guitar loaded with Dimarzzio Deactivator set, tuned to C,into Boss Sd1>Friedman Be-od> Mooer cab sim.


----------



## Ramo

JJ119 said:


> @Ramo
> 
> You Got The Chops, Bro!!


Thanks,bro, Im trying


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Thanks,bro, Im trying


You are doing great buddy, an don’t forget it..
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> You are doing great buddy, an don’t forget it..
> Cheers


Its all thanks to you guys, you and many of them here support my work and it pushes me to do more.
I have more on the way.. I just came down with cold and feel like crap... my boy bring it from school and generously gave it to me and wife.... Its not covid we did the test...

Thanks once again.


----------



## Ramo

@Sapient I managed to post he link
Hey gang.

This is a song I've been working on forever and I keep coming back to it. I cant leave it alone and keep trying to make it better. This song is about my aunt who has passed away back in 2004 in house fire. She was like a mom to us and it was very difficult to accept that she was not coming back. This song is my humble tribute to her, I'll admit its hard to hold back tears while I sing it or listening back. I tried many, many, times to sing but I'm not a singer and I could not do it, no matter how hard I tried. Then I hear Sapient sing and I asked him if he could sing over it, him being awesome brother he agreed and we started to work on this song. I am very difficult guy to deal with, as I cant rest till it sounds right to me. bless his heart he has been very patient with me and took many retakes. I had other member ( Leon ) help me out on bass and piano parts from other forum. He did fantastic job on both piano and the bass. @Sapient from MF his voice fits the song, just wish he could do heavy parts like I wanted, but maybe next year?




yes, I will come back to this song again.






anyway, I hope you enjoy and maybe you can relate in some ways to it too.


----------



## Ramo

speed test, nothing musical here just my practice filmed with my clock radio phone.


----------



## Trident

*Rip it RAMO!*


----------



## Ramo

Trident said:


> *Rip it RAMO!*




I can Feel Mitch rolling his eyes not again looooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> @Sapient I managed to post he link
> Hey gang.
> 
> This is a song I've been working on forever and I keep coming back to it. I cant leave it alone and keep trying to make it better. This song is about my aunt who has passed away back in 2004 in house fire. She was like a mom to us and it was very difficult to accept that she was not coming back. This song is my humble tribute to her, I'll admit its hard to hold back tears while I sing it or listening back. I tried many, many, times to sing but I'm not a singer and I could not do it, no matter how hard I tried. Then I hear Sapient sing and I asked him if he could sing over it, him being awesome brother he agreed and we started to work on this song. I am very difficult guy to deal with, as I cant rest till it sounds right to me. bless his heart he has been very patient with me and took many retakes. I had other member ( Leon ) help me out on bass and piano parts from other forum. He did fantastic job on both piano and the bass. @Sapient from MF his voice fits the song, just wish he could do heavy parts like I wanted, but maybe next year?
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I will come back to this song again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, I hope you enjoy and maybe you can relate in some ways to it too.




I should say, I am in no way an accomplished singer, as I'm sure you can tell. Ramo knows this too, but wanted to at least get an overall armature level production first as I was available to help him at that level. It will probably grow into a profession sounding piece one day. As he said, it's always changing.

I've gotten a little better since that recording and can actually add a little rasp into my voice now and my pitch is improving too. The vocals are far from perfect and only carry about two weeks worth of experience here. If you really think I suck I'll just say I'm actually a lead guitar player though. Lol


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> I should say, I am in no way an accomplished singer, as I'm sure you can tell. Ramo knows this too, but wanted to at least get an overall armature level production first as I was available to help him at that level. It will probably grow into a profession sounding piece one day. As he said, it's always changing.
> 
> I've gotten a little better since that recording and can actually add a little rasp into my voice now and my pitch is improving too. The vocals are far from perfect and only carry about two weeks worth of experience here. If you really think I suck I'll just say I'm actually a lead guitar player though. Lol


you did good bro, dont forget that.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> I can Feel Mitch rolling his eyes not again looooooooooooooooooool


Everything I have have ever tried to do with speed sounds non musical


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> @Sapient I managed to post he link
> Hey gang.
> 
> This is a song I've been working on forever and I keep coming back to it. I cant leave it alone and keep trying to make it better. This song is about my aunt who has passed away back in 2004 in house fire. She was like a mom to us and it was very difficult to accept that she was not coming back. This song is my humble tribute to her, I'll admit its hard to hold back tears while I sing it or listening back. I tried many, many, times to sing but I'm not a singer and I could not do it, no matter how hard I tried. Then I hear Sapient sing and I asked him if he could sing over it, him being awesome brother he agreed and we started to work on this song. I am very difficult guy to deal with, as I cant rest till it sounds right to me. bless his heart he has been very patient with me and took many retakes. I had other member ( Leon ) help me out on bass and piano parts from other forum. He did fantastic job on both piano and the bass. @Sapient from MF his voice fits the song, just wish he could do heavy parts like I wanted, but maybe next year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, I will come back to this song again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, I hope you enjoy and maybe you can relate in some ways to it too.



This is a great piece of music.
And I love it plus the emotional attachment is got a big amount of your soul in it.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> I should say, I am in no way an accomplished singer, as I'm sure you can tell. Ramo knows this too, but wanted to at least get an overall armature level production first as I was available to help him at that level. It will probably grow into a profession sounding piece one day. As he said, it's always changing.
> 
> I've gotten a little better since that recording and can actually add a little rasp into my voice now and my pitch is improving too. The vocals are far from perfect and only carry about two weeks worth of experience here. If you really think I suck I'll just say I'm actually a lead guitar player though. Lol


I thought your voice fit the song perfectly.
And I can guarantee you are a far better lead guitarist than I am.
Cheers


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Guitar improvisation trying to get better video recording. Actually i use mini TubeScreame - marshall dsl1hr - Bugera PS1 Attenuator - mooer radar - galaxy s9 mobile.

I don't dislike the sound but i think probably i'll get best results using a sound interface and computer, how do you record to get better results??

Excellent Mooer Radar pedal, cab and power amp emulation for little money.


----------



## Ramo

Tony Birringuer said:


> Guitar improvisation trying to get better video recording. Actually i use mini TubeScreame - marshall dsl1hr - Bugera PS1 Attenuator - mooer radar - galaxy s9 mobile.
> 
> I don't dislike the sound but i think probably i'll get best results using a sound interface and computer, how do you record to get better results??
> 
> Excellent Mooer Radar pedal, cab and power amp emulation for little money.



you need a DAW to make it sound good. its 2 ways you can do it...

1 you set up everything and record and film same time. Then edit it in video editor.
2 you record first the parts and then film playing it. ( the way i do it most of the time) and then edit it in video editor. 

im sure there is other ways but this is the way I do it. my set up is Guitar>sd1>friedman be od> mooer radar> interface> DAW.


----------



## Sapient

Ok ....voice solo riffs...

What the heck.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Okay my sloppy addition 
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tony Birringuer said:


> Guitar improvisation trying to get better video recording. Actually i use mini TubeScreame - marshall dsl1hr - Bugera PS1 Attenuator - mooer radar - galaxy s9 mobile.
> 
> I don't dislike the sound but i think probably i'll get best results using a sound interface and computer, how do you record to get better results??
> 
> Excellent Mooer Radar pedal, cab and power amp emulation for little money.



The entire bit you did shows quite a bit of talent.
Nice work and job thanks for sharing.
Chops and tone was very well done my friend


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I thought your voice fit the song perfectly.
> And I can guarantee you are a far better lead guitarist than I am.
> Cheers



Thanks again, Mitch. Better? Nah ...just play different. I couldn't write the stuff you write and if I stand and play it kinda falls apart. Lol. Look who's standing.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Thanks again, Mitch. Better? Nah ...just play different. I couldn't write the stuff you write and if I stand and play it kinda falls apart. Lol. Look who's standing.


I very much appreciate your compliment ,, i do have a couple of different styles,, but one comes out more than the other’s..
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Ok ....voice solo riffs...
> 
> What the heck.



there area lot of backing tracks on YT,for vocals, guitar, bass etc... just download it and out your vocals on top and it will be much better.It will be band experience type. isolated vocal tracks is cool it shows true colour of singer 



Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Okay my sloppy addition
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch




He is back on SG he must have been listening Sabbath  
good shit Mitch as always.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> there area lot of backing tracks on YT,for vocals, guitar, bass etc... just download it and out your vocals on top and it will be much better.It will be band experience type. isolated vocal tracks is cool it shows true colour of singer
> 
> 
> 
> He is back on SG he must have been listening Sabbath
> good shit Mitch as always.


Thank you so much for the compliment brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A Saturday night spin ..
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Trident

*“GO MITCH” Make that SG sing brother! 

Thanks for sharing….*


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> *“GO MITCH” Make that SG sing brother!
> 
> Thanks for sharing….*


Thanks the compliment brother


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Okay my sloppy addition
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



I like your friday nights Mitch!!!, verry good piece and well played, really, GO AHEAD!!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tony Birringuer said:


> I like your friday nights Mitch!!!, verry good piece and well played, really, GO AHEAD!!!


Thank you Tony I appreciate the support and compliment 
Cheers


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Everything I have have ever tried to do with speed sounds non musical



Ha
story of my life !
Rock on guys !


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Okay my sloppy addition
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



Mitch. That was very old school Sabbath-ish. It was dark and menacing.
Nice progression!
I haven’t posted anything up in a while. I’m due!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Mitch. That was very old school Sabbath-ish. It was dark and menacing.
> Nice progression!
> I haven’t posted anything up in a while. I’m due!


I had also thought of it being a Sabbath like piece. And geezer was playing bass on it.
Thanks


----------



## mcblink




----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ok I whipped this up really quick. I borrowed bits and pieces from the riffs I’ve done so far and did a quick arrangement. There is a reason mostly everything was in the same key. I am an evil mastermind.

this turned out ok. It can use a bit of work. Maybe it will sound better when I get my Trio behind it.
Enjoy.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


>



Outstanding guys great job here.
Great to see you guys putting up some good old fashioned rock an roll.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Ok I whipped this up really quick. I borrowed bits and pieces from the riffs I’ve done so far and did a quick arrangement. There is a reason mostly everything was in the same key. I am an evil mastermind.
> 
> this turned out ok. It can use a bit of work. Maybe it will sound better when I get my Trio behind it.
> Enjoy.



I like it has a Sabbath vibe that will never die..
Thanks for sharing brother 
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## LiveeviL2000

And one more I started working on tonight.
This one has more of a slow pacing to it. Its the beginnings of something.
Enjoy


----------



## Sapient

mcblink said:


>




Chunk-o-rama. Nice.

You edited out the drummer perfect too. How come the cymbals are not moving though??


----------



## Ramo

mcblink said:


>




We need new riffing boy!  



LiveeviL2000 said:


> And one more I started working on tonight.
> This one has more of a slow pacing to it. Its the beginnings of something.
> Enjoy




I like this one, with right drums it will sound huge and Sabbath type slow and groovy.


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Tony Birringuer

Rock cover from the Basque country early 90s,. They were 'Delirium Tremens', not english, not french, not spanish, the song's language is euskera, do you know?
Thanks for listen.


----------



## Trident

*<———-Digs the SG*


----------



## LiveeviL2000

This is the same riff I posted last week, but I had to demo the Trio Plus with it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> This is the same riff I posted last week, but I had to demo the Trio Plus with it.



I am digging the rest of your band bro,, you guys have it together.
The riff just keeps getting fuller and more tasty..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am digging the rest of your band bro,, you guys have it together.
> The riff just keeps getting fuller and more tasty..
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thanks Mitch!

The best part is my drummer doesn’t eat all the pizza!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Thanks Mitch!
> 
> The best part is my drummer doesn’t eat all the pizza!!


That’s great, bet he doesn’t drink all the beers either, or get up from his set to go find his girlfriend,, lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks for listening


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for listening




Pretty cool riff Mitch.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Pretty cool riff Mitch.


Thank you Jeff 
I thought it had a Neil Young vibe, although I was trying for an AC/DC sound


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for listening




Nice to see the thread "resume" again, Mitch.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Nice to see the thread "resume" again, Mitch.


Thank you @Sapient I am just doing what I do


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for listening



Def old school rock vibe! Good work.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Def old school rock vibe! Good work.


Thank you my friend 
I appreciate your compliment and support buddy.
Plus your time to give it a listen.


Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thank you my friend
> I appreciate your compliment and support buddy.
> Plus your time to give it a listen.
> 
> 
> Mitch


Any time bro.


----------



## Ramo

Im back with a new riff, enjoy.


----------



## JJ119

Great Riffs, Fellas!! 



Thanks For Sharing!!

All Ya Guys are really talented!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JJ119 said:


> Great Riffs, Fellas!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks For Sharing!!
> 
> All Ya Guys are really talented!


Why thank ya I appreciate you watching an commenting.
You should throw something in the mix brother it’s not a competition, just sharing what we do with our gear..
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Im back with a new riff, enjoy.



I really like this piece bro, it needs to be a complete song now..
Cheers


----------



## JJ119

@Mitchell Pearrow 

I am such a n0ob!

ALL these posts are an Inspiration!
I practice every chance I get.
I use GuitarPro 7.5 in my lessons and do the best I can. Kick my own @s$ for not sticking with it in the 80s but I Love it now. 
If I learn to post, I will eventually.
NOTHING like you guys. I am moving forward.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JJ119 said:


> @Mitchell Pearrow
> 
> I am such a n0ob!
> 
> ALL these posts are an Inspiration!
> I practice every chance I get.
> I use GuitarPro 7.5 in my lessons and do the best I can. Kick my own @s$ for not sticking with it in the 80s but I Love it now.
> If I learn to post, I will eventually.
> NOTHING like you guys. I am moving forward.


That’s great to hear brother, I quit 2 different times and I started back in 2009 or so and have been at it since. I am mostly a rhythm player but I am trying to get into some lead work, not very well but trying non the less lol.
I had my grandson set me up a YouTube channel and use my phone to post all of my clips, plus they help me remember some of the crap I come up with.
Cheers


----------



## JJ119

@Mitchell Pearrow 

Learning Lead is fun. 
I am looking forward to learning Chords.
I think that's where I will benefit more == from learning Chords. Everything I like is in Chords.
RATT, Judas Priest, Cinderella, Queens Ryche, some Warrant and Poison. 
Yup, Mostly Hair Bands and Glam.
I Loved the 80s.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JJ119 said:


> @Mitchell Pearrow
> 
> Learning Lead is fun.
> I am looking forward to learning Chords.
> I think that's where I will benefit more == from learning Chords. Everything I like is in Chords.
> RATT, Judas Priest, Cinderella, Queens Ryche, some Warrant and Poison.
> Yup, Mostly Hair Bands and Glam.
> I Loved the 80s.


I was better at it 10 years ago,
But I seem to be struggling with it now.
All the bands you mentioned are bands I seem to play like, (except poison) lol.
And I have been saying when that style comes back ,, I will be right in there.
Because the first time I quit playing was in September of 83, came back to playing in 90. Quit again in 93.
Didn’t touch a guitar till 2008, learned some things that I should have known in the 80’s. And here I am now, put up a YouTube channel and I will be your first subscriber.
Yea I know we have derailed the thread a bit. Feel free to pm me.
We do like a lot of the same music.
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

JJ119 said:


> @Mitchell Pearrow
> 
> I am such a n0ob!
> 
> ALL these posts are an Inspiration!
> I practice every chance I get.
> I use GuitarPro 7.5 in my lessons and do the best I can. Kick my own @s$ for not sticking with it in the 80s but I Love it now.
> If I learn to post, I will eventually.
> NOTHING like you guys. I am moving forward.


If you need help posting, we can help you with that. 

Let us know when you are ready.


----------



## JJ119

Ramo said:


> If you need help posting, we can help you with that.
> 
> Let us know when you are ready.



Appreciate it, Ramo!

It's going to be a while.
Thanks Bro!!


----------



## mcblink




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


>



Great work Mike 
You need to do that more often bro


----------



## Ramo

mcblink said:


>



finally you decided to play a guitar. 


keep working on this piece.


----------



## mcblink

Ramo said:


> finally you decided to play a guitar.
> 
> 
> keep working on this piece.


Yeah, finally, lol
I have been finding it exceedingly difficult to find inspiration in anything at all lately, doesn't help that LRT is still pretty injured and he's not really in a great headspace as of late either....so jamming hasn't even really been happening a whole lot lately either, let alone writing new stuff. This was the first handful of riffs I've even played in weeks. I can tell my skills have been slipping, makes it that much more difficult to want to get back on that horse....but once in a while I'll get a wild hair up my ass and pick the guitar up. Usually nothing worthwhile comes from it, but I felt like these riffs could be forged into something or other, so I grabbed a quick recording of it for later.


----------



## Ramo

mcblink said:


> Yeah, finally, lol
> I have been finding it exceedingly difficult to find inspiration in anything at all lately, doesn't help that LRT is still pretty injured and he's not really in a great headspace as of late either....so jamming hasn't even really been happening a whole lot lately either, let alone writing new stuff. This was the first handful of riffs I've even played in weeks. I can tell my skills have been slipping, makes it that much more difficult to want to get back on that horse....but once in a while I'll get a wild hair up my ass and pick the guitar up. Usually nothing worthwhile comes from it, but I felt like these riffs could be forged into something or other, so I grabbed a quick recording of it for later.




I play alone all the time, making new song that's what makes me want to play. Or start doing covers for YT, you might become internet sensation.


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> Yeah, finally, lol
> I have been finding it exceedingly difficult to find inspiration in anything at all lately, doesn't help that LRT is still pretty injured and he's not really in a great headspace as of late either....so jamming hasn't even really been happening a whole lot lately either, let alone writing new stuff. This was the first handful of riffs I've even played in weeks. I can tell my skills have been slipping, makes it that much more difficult to want to get back on that horse....but once in a while I'll get a wild hair up my ass and pick the guitar up. Usually nothing worthwhile comes from it, but I felt like these riffs could be forged into something or other, so I grabbed a quick recording of it for later.


Good to hear from you Blink.That sounds really good, I like the tone and seems recording is good also.
I had not heard LRT was injured. I hope he’s ok.


----------



## mcblink

ibmorjamn said:


> Good to hear from you Blink.That sounds really good, I like the tone and seems recording is good also.
> I had not heard LRT was injured. I hope he’s ok.


He's alright, busted up his foot and heel bones in an, ahem, "adventure" we went on a couple months ago. We jumped off a high bridge into a river that was pretty shallow and it didn't turn out great for him lol....so he's been struggling to keep his chin up with being on crutches and all laid up, unable to do his normal stuff....as any of us would. He's bummed and I am too lol


----------



## mcblink

Ramo said:


> I play alone all the time, making new song that's what makes me want to play. Or start doing covers for YT, you might become internet sensation.


I'm not really a covers kind of guy anymore. That's how I learned to play, but I like to create.

Not that the occasional cover can't be fun....they sure can...


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> He's alright, busted up his foot and heel bones in an, ahem, "adventure" we went on a couple months ago. We jumped off a high bridge into a river that was pretty shallow and it didn't turn out great for him lol....so he's been struggling to keep his chin up with being on crutches and all laid up, unable to do his normal stuff....as any of us would. He's bummed and I am too lol


Damn , take it easy. I can see why LRT would be down. Tell him get well soon!


----------



## mcblink

ibmorjamn said:


> Damn , take it easy. I can see why LRT would be down. Tell him get well soon!


I'm sure he still lurks around here, this thread especially! I'm sure he'll get your message!


----------



## mcblink

ibmorjamn said:


> Good to hear from you Blink.That sounds really good, I like the tone and seems recording is good also.
> I had not heard LRT was injured. I hope he’s ok.


BTW, 
Stock 2016 Gib Explorer straight into Friedman JJ Jr, BOSS GE-7 in the loop, SM57, Focusrite Scarlett 18i8, Reaper

In case you were wondering


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> BTW,
> Stock 2016 Gib Explorer straight into Friedman JJ Jr, BOSS GE-7 in the loop, SM57, Focusrite Scarlett 18i8, Reaper
> 
> In case you were wondering


I was , Lol I forgot you had the JJ. Don't know why I thought you had DSL 100w ?


----------



## Phony iommi

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Ok I whipped this up really quick. I borrowed bits and pieces from the riffs I’ve done so far and did a quick arrangement. There is a reason mostly everything was in the same key. I am an evil mastermind.
> 
> this turned out ok. It can use a bit of work. Maybe it will sound better when I get my Trio behind it.
> Enjoy.



Badass riffs there. With a badass like Eastwood looking over your shoulder you have to step it up, and you did.


----------



## Phony iommi

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for listening



Heck yeah Mitch! Keeping it crunchy and creamy, very nice!


----------



## mcblink

ibmorjamn said:


> I was , Lol I forgot you had the JJ. Don't know why I thought you had DSL 100w ?


Cause I have one of those too lol
And a TSL 100
And a Joyo zombie
Couple other littler Marshalls too


----------



## LRT#1

ibmorjamn said:


> Damn , take it easy. I can see why LRT would be down. Tell him get well soon!


Thanks ibmorjamn
Im doing ok just wish i could get out and do a couple things i usually do this time of year.
Its been tough but hopefully it gets back to somewhat normal by next hunting season


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Was in the mood to play something angry. 

enjoy. 
Riff 7


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Was in the mood to play something angry.
> 
> enjoy.
> Riff 7



Sounds really angry, dig the intro, like a box of chocolates, never know what you’re going to get till you dig in.
Nice work brother.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Phony iommi said:


> Heck yeah Mitch! Keeping it crunchy and creamy, very nice!


Thank you my brother 
I seem to be running low on ideas, was messing around with something else, and I popped into this an hit the red button.
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Was in the mood to play something angry.
> 
> enjoy.
> Riff 7



I like clean parts


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


> I like clean parts


I need a better mic. It can’t handle loud. I cranked the amp up and while it sounded good in person. The recording breaks up.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

After about 3 years of f//kg up the way the phone clips an turns what I was hearing in the garage. I finally found a volume and placement for the phone to get as close to what I actually heard to come out after I posted it on YouTube.
It’s going on 10 months now, but this is only on the Dsl40c’s rig.
I have yet to find the sweet spot for the Origins.
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I need a better mic. It can’t handle loud. I cranked the amp up and while it sounded good in person. The recording breaks up.


Yea, when you started distortion it got all muddy and I didn’t like it. Sorry


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


> Yea, when you started distortion it got all muddy and I didn’t like it. Sorry


I agree with you. 
Went to GC yesterday to get an interface so I can finally record properly. They didn’t have ANY. My local GC is pitiful. So I ordered it online.
It sucks to have to wait for something when in your mind you thought to have it now.


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I agree with you.
> Went to GC yesterday to get an interface so I can finally record properly. They didn’t have ANY. My local GC is pitiful. So I ordered it online.
> It sucks to have to wait for something when in your mind you thought to have it now.


Record on your clock radio so you don't forget it, once you have the interface then record it properly.


----------



## mcblink

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I agree with you.
> Went to GC yesterday to get an interface so I can finally record properly. They didn’t have ANY. My local GC is pitiful. So I ordered it online.
> It sucks to have to wait for something when in your mind you thought to have it now.


Spill the beans! Which interface did you order?


----------



## LiveeviL2000

mcblink said:


> Spill the beans! Which interface did you order?


Scarlett 2i2. 

it won out in that debate. 
Plus when I need help. Mcblink and the rest of the focusrite posse are my go to


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


> Record on your clock radio so you don't forget it, once you have the interface then record it properly.


I’m still using my iPhone for now. 
I should have it in by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## mcblink

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Scarlett 2i2.
> 
> it won out in that debate.
> Plus when I need help. Mcblink and the rest of the focusrite posse are my go to


Please, good sir, I can try to help as much as I can, but I would encourage you to reach out to others more knowledgeable than myself first lol

Truth be told, I absolutely hate operating the interface and the DAW because I feel like it detracts from my creativity and play time, however, someone had to learn to do it if we ever wanted to have any recordings better than cellphone quality.....so it came down to me.

Congrats on the new gear, cant wait to see what you come up with next!


----------



## LRT#1

Sucker!!!
I get my shit recoded for free wit no knolege!


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> Please, good sir, I can try to help as much as I can, but I would encourage you to reach out to others more knowledgeable than myself first lol
> 
> Truth be told, I absolutely hate operating the interface and the DAW because I feel like it detracts from my creativity and play time, however, someone had to learn to do it if we ever wanted to have any recordings better than cellphone quality.....so it came down to me.
> 
> Congrats on the new gear, cant wait to see what you come up with next!


Necessary evil , it will become normal to you.
Besides that , it is the only way forward. Once recorded you have many editing options.
I wish I had the mixing talent but it is a work in progress.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

ibmorjamn said:


> Necessary evil , it will become normal to you.
> Besides that , it is the only way forward. Once recorded you have many editing options.
> I wish I had the mixing talent but it is a work in progress.


Once it comes in. I won’t struggle with things like this.


----------



## Ramo

Let me see if it works this link.


----------



## Ramo

One more


----------



## Trident

*Go RAMO! *


----------



## Eric'45

That's some cool stuff


----------



## Ramo

Trident said:


> *Go RAMO! *



Im trying  


Eric'45 said:


> That's some cool stuff



Thank you for checking it out.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

An idea that can use a little help


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Another piece


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Another piece




Nice stuff, Mitch, as always. Lovin' that blue Gibson too!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Nice stuff, Mitch, as always. Lovin' that blue Gibson too!


Thank you my brother
But it is a Epi


----------



## Trident

*“GO MITCH” *
*
Thanks for sharing…*


----------



## Ramo




----------



## LiveeviL2000

First attempt with my new interface
enjoy


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> First attempt with my new interface
> enjoy



That’s definitely different than before, your guitar has a freaky tone to it, not sure if this is what you heard in the room.
Kind of a Pantera vibe though.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That’s definitely different than before, your guitar has a freaky tone to it, not sure if this is what you heard in the room.
> Kind of a Pantera vibe though.


Well, if it has a pantera vibe, thats good since that is a pantera tune ... I guess I did ok.
I was trying to get that tone, but I think he was using a flanger in the original song. I was using a phaser and I tried to get close to it. Now I dont remember if I had my Chorus on for that one. I did it a few times trying to get the tone.


----------



## Sapient

Not perfect. BUT, fun. 

*edit* - I removed the track then this one took the ID over. So ..new track, not the same as original.


----------



## Sapient

LiveeviL2000 said:


> First attempt with my new interface
> enjoy




Very cool and UNIQUE. The skull is so bad-ass with it.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Not perfect. BUT, fun.



Hahahah


I clicked to listen, then I recognised the the music im like hang on did I click right thing? Then you started singing, I was like hhaahah that awesome.


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> Hahahah
> 
> 
> I clicked to listen, then I recognised the the music im like hang on did I click right thing? Then you started singing, I was like hhaahah that awesome.



That melody jumped right into my head so I just had to. Lol.

I won't make a habit of filling your material like that. Not mine to mess with really.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> That melody jumped right into my head so I just had to. Lol.
> 
> I won't make a habit of filling your material like that. Not mine to mess with really.


Its cool brother, I dont mind, if you want to mess with any of my material feel free to do so. 

Now, that you started something you have to finish it lol


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> Its cool brother, I dont mind, if you want to mess with any of my material feel free to do so.
> 
> Now, that you started something you have to finish it lol



Will do. I think that material is fantastic. Fargin' epic.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Will do. I think that material is fantastic. Fargin' epic.


Thanks man, I was having second thoughts if i should make that song or not. Im glad you like it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I know my brother @Ramo is not going to like any of this, but I am going to put it up regardless.
Cheers buddy 
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Ramo

This I wrote and recorded in 2 days.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Nothing special


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nothing special




Always, special, Mitch. You da gatekeeper here, man. Sounds great!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I am just recording ideas as they come about.
Thanks for listening


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I am just recording ideas as they come about.
> Thanks for listening



I like this one.


----------



## Trident

*<———-Likes em all! 
GO MITCH!*


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> *<———-Likes em all!
> GO MITCH!*


Thanks AJ my friend 
I keep trying to come up with ideas and I know some are blending together ha ha


----------



## Riffraff

Smooth jam.


----------



## Headache

Tonight's earsplitter.


----------



## Riffraff

I love making and posting clips. It's fun as hell right?
What's even more fun is making them with your forum bros and posting those.

If you want to try that out click on over to "*Rick's Clam Shack*" where web collaboration jams are there for you to join like the extended, downloadable version of this jam. Slice & dice and make them your own, post your own backers to jam on with others, anything goes brah.

Let's make some music together.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Riffraff said:


> I love making and posting clips. It's fun as hell right?
> What's even more fun is making them with your forum bros and posting those.
> 
> If you want to try that out click on over to "*Rick's Clam Shack*" where web collaboration jams are there for you to join like the the extended, downloadable version of this jam. Slice & dice and make them your own, post your own backers to jam on with others, anything goes brah.
> 
> Let's make some music together.



I kind of have a guitar backing track ,, but I only know how to do it via YouTube


----------



## Riffraff

You're probably recording them live with your phone and uploading them to YouTube with the phone right?

This is more of a DAW or digital recorder thing.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Riffraff said:


> So you record them live with your phone and upload them to YouTube that way?


Yes but this one is on a looper.
So the only timing mistakes are in the loop


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

@Riffraff I can throw it in Ricks Clam Shack if you would like ?
Cheers


----------



## Riffraff

In order to make these downloadable we have been posting our clips in Soundcloud which is free. Once the are uploaded you go to your tracks and click on the box to the left of the track you want to edit the click the edit track button above and select "Permissions" from the drop down list and click to allow downloads. Once that's done people can download your file. They make their additions and upload it to their part and post it in the forum. The goal is top get multiple forum members jamming together on the same track. 
E-garage jams.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow




----------



## TheToneDig

Look at the settings of my SC20h. I wouldn't have expected that.


----------



## Trident

*“GO MITCH” *


----------



## Sapient

Vocal Riffs ...pretty pitchy still but f it ...I'm a guitarist right?


----------



## LRT#1

Its been a while for a post of mcblink and I jamming. Same signal chain as usual jcm800, ts 808, boss ge7
Friedman jj jr., boss ge7, crybaby 
Into reaper daw


----------



## Sapient

Thanks @Dogs of Doom. That means a lot.

(doom has been vocal coaching me on and off in IM. don't confuse this with special treatment - I got my post moved to the adult area, a post modified, and a warning about it all in one day. so, ...you see.)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Another rerun !!
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Another rerun !!
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch




Damn, Mitch, that tone is HUGE! I like the low gain yet the massive power you are still getting. Sort of an EVH sound ya got goin there.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Damn, Mitch, that tone is HUGE! I like the low gain yet the massive power you are still getting. Sort of an EVH sound ya got goin there.


Thank ya Sapient my brother !!
The only thing I have added is the 
DD3 , an mxr micro chorus..
And doing them again..
Cheers


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Whitesnake - Still of the night cover

The intro riff and a short guitar solo improvised, John Sykes is too much for me.
I have a new interface for recording in computer, the next cover i hope getting better sound.

A pleasure to see you and listen to your riffs !!!
Thanks for listen


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Just some more of my nonsense ..
Thanks for listening


----------



## junk notes

Sounds like a good hook! I can hear drums to that.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

junk notes said:


> Sounds like a good hook! I can hear drums to that.


Thanks JN I am striving to get a bit better !!


----------



## Ramo

@Sapient check the song you did bass to it had some air play. 
Skip it to 1:41 mark.


----------



## Headache

Rehearsal last night, bassist didn't show.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> @Sapient check the song you did bass to it had some air play.
> Skip it to 1:41 mark.



That’s awesome Ramo


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Rehearsal last night, bassist didn't show.



Never a dud in the riffs / songs you have posted Steve ..


----------



## Headache

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Never a dud in the riffs / songs you have posted Steve ..


Thanks Mitch! Appreciate that


----------



## Nitrobattery

Figuring out some solo ideas for a project I'm working on


----------



## junk notes

Sounded good!  I was waiting for the neck pickup flip ;-)


----------



## Ramo

Nitrobattery said:


> Figuring out some solo ideas for a project I'm working on



Good soloing skills !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

@Nitrobattery 
Sounds great brother throw some more out there !!
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

<removed - key is incorrect>


----------



## Sapient

<void (into the)>


----------



## Riffraff

What's up Ramo and my other riff showing bros!!

Any of you dudes want to get in on some collaboration jams with fellow members? We have a bunch of open downloadable tracks including some cool metal ones waiting for players over at *Rick's Clam Shack* thread.

Here's one JParry335 and I jammed on together that still has space for other players to add to:

The file is available for download for the next players to make their additions.

Riffraff - 0.01 to 2:13

JParry - 2:14 to 4:27

There are 2 more lead positions waiting to be filled from 4:28 to 8:57.


----------



## Ramo

I will contribute when im a bit better, I have covid now.


here is this weeks riff and week before. my mate didnt cut me any slack....


----------



## Riffraff

Nice work brother! 

Feel better.


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## LRT#1

Riffraff said:


> What's up Ramo and my other riff showing bros!!
> 
> Any of you dudes want to get in on some collaboration jams with fellow members? We have a bunch of open downloadable tracks including some cool metal ones waiting for players over at *Rick's Clam Shack* thread.
> 
> Here's one JParry335 and I jammed on together that still has space for other players to add to:
> 
> The file is available for download for the next players to make their additions.
> 
> Riffraff - 0.01 to 2:13
> 
> JParry - 2:14 to 4:27
> 
> There are 2 more lead positions waiting to be filled from 4:28 to 8:57.



That sounds good


----------



## Riffraff

LRT#1 said:


> That sounds good



Come join the fun bro. There's room for another player or two on that.

Here's another I posted for people to get together and jam on. It's on page 5 of the Clam Shack.

In this version two buddies of mine joined me in the jam. I took the first lead position from the beginning of the time up to 2:00, my buddy Nick downloaded my file and added his lead from 2:00 up until 3:13 and then Al downloaded Nick's version and added his from 3:14 until the end and his is amazing. Such a blast.


----------



## LRT#1

.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I don’t fit anywhere,, but I will post crap anywhere , lol..
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## LRT#1

Thanks Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Thanks Mitch


Your welcome my friend


----------



## Ramo

My latest work.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> My latest work.



Nice work brother 3-4 are my favorite ones of this group..


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice work brother 3-4 are my favorite ones of this group..


Thanks, I know you are not a fan of face melter thrash


----------



## tubes

LRT#1 said:


> If i could find the proper way to fit my self into a jam to whats going on in the clam shack, i'd maybe give it a run. Here's the thing though im a rythm player and what I've seen is a bunch of wankery. Lol
> 
> Thing with this thread in particular, im feeling is that what Mcblink and i have been doing, is more than what this tread is intended for. My contributions to this theard lately, isn't just my riffs anymore its a colaberated effort between blink and I. We dont really fit in "The Shack or The Riffs" threads.



I think (and hope) the forum is evolving.
We have all known for years that members could collaborate - because the internet makes it possible.

Whenever I thought about the details - how excactly it would work within this forum - I predicted a sea of management problems.

But what you and RiffRaff are doing is very inspiring.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tubes said:


> I think (and hope) the forum is evolving.
> We have all known for years that members could collaborate - because the internet makes it possible.
> 
> Whenever I thought about the details - how excactly it would work within this forum - I predicted a sea of management problems.
> 
> But what you and RiffRaff are doing is very inspiring.


Tubes then I would hope you would kindly post a riff , or a collaboration


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


> My latest work.



I like 1,3,&4 best. They all sound great


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Haven’t posted in a while. 

here is my latest tooling around with my trio. 

enjoy!


----------



## LRT#1

.


----------



## Ramo

My riff for the thread


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A little more


----------



## Sapient

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Haven’t posted in a while.
> 
> here is my latest tooling around with my trio.
> 
> enjoy!




Nice strait forward "nod your head" rock. Very cool groove.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Sapient said:


> Nice strait forward "nod your head" rock. Very cool groove.


Thanks. I woke up with that in my head. I want to work it a little more.


----------



## tubes

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Tubes then I would hope you would kindly post a riff , or a collaboration



I would love to collaborate with some of the great players here Mitch.
I remember you said recently you had no computer or no recording gear interfaced to computer.
It made me think about how I'm in the opposite situation compared to you: I have so much gear - but none of it is plugged in.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tubes said:


> I would love to collaborate with some of the great players here Mitch.
> I remember you said recently you had no computer or no recording gear interfaced to computer.
> It made me think about how I'm in the opposite situation compared to you: I have so much gear - but none of it is plugged in.


Well my friend I do know you also play a V and a JCM 900, and I know from experience that is a great rig to play through, and I would like to hear it..
Even if it is just a phone recording, hell that’s all mine are.
Cheers


----------



## tubes

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Well my friend I do know you also play a V and a JCM 900, and I know from experience that is a great rig to play through, and I would like to hear it..
> Even if it is just a phone recording, hell that’s all mine are.
> Cheers



Ok, you got me with 'just a phone recording',

Let's see if this one works:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/w1bkpne5jgwibne/01 life during wartime.mp3?dl=0


----------



## Sapient

LRT#1 said:


> I would like to hear your riffs and if there is a thread for this already were is it



Doom did a full recording here a year or two ago.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tubes said:


> Ok, you got me with 'just a phone recording',
> 
> Let's see if this one works:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/w1bkpne5jgwibne/01 life during wartime.mp3?dl=0


Nice work Tubes


----------



## LRT#1

Sapient said:


> Doom did a full recording here a year or two ago. He was in perfectionist mode as he usually is. It was nice but was not intended to be a shredder.
> 
> @Dogs of Doom


That was my first post
Dogs has been a contributer to this thread as has @Derek S, @zachman, @Barfly, @solarburnDSL50 and many others. Now if we could get these guys to post again would be great


----------



## Sapient

LRT#1 said:


> That was my first post
> Dogs has been a contributer to this thread as has @Derek S, @zachman, @Barfly, @solarburnDSL50 and many others. Now if we could get these guys to post again would be great



Ahh. didn't go back. Lol. Yea, everyone's on "break".


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Ahh. didn't go back. Lol. Yea, everyone's on "break".


No one’s on break, just a bit of a reboot


----------



## ibmorjamn

tubes said:


> Ok, you got me with 'just a phone recording',
> 
> Let's see if this one works:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/w1bkpne5jgwibne/01 life during wartime.mp3?dl=0


Very cool ,I love your version !


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> No one’s on break, just a bit of a reboot



Sorry, Mitch. I didn't mean everyone and shouldn't have used that word. I was just speaking about the ones he was. You, Ramo, and others still keeping the roof up, no doubt.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Sorry, Mitch. I didn't mean everyone and shouldn't have used that word. I was just speaking about the ones he was. You, Ramo, and others still keeping the roof up, no doubt.


Not a prob bro, but by all the other contributors, will pull them back, if you have read the entire thread, you would understand, we all were the biggest posters in the beginning..
All is well buddy.
Thanks


----------



## Riffraff

tubes said:


> Ok, you got me with 'just a phone recording',
> 
> Let's see if this one works:
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/w1bkpne5jgwibne/01 life during wartime.mp3?dl=0



That's awesome tubes!  Gig clip?


----------



## Riffraff

Ramo said:


> My riff for the thread




That's a kickass riff Ramo! 

I copied it, converted it into a mp3 and slapped it in Reaper this morning hoping to cut it up, copy sections and paste it back together again to make it longer so we could use it for jams. Unfortunately I'm a Reaper noob with less than 6 months of experience under my belt and don't know all of the time saving tricks so I wasn't able to get it done this morning. It's also not easy to turn 29 seconds into 2 or 3 minutes.  

I'd love to hear a longer version of that one.

I should check out your YT page. I'm sure you have a lot of cool stuff on there.


----------



## Ramo

Riffraff said:


> That's a kickass riff Ramo!
> 
> I copied it, converted it into a mp3 and slapped it in Reaper this morning hoping to cut it up, copy sections and paste it back together again to make it longer so we could use it for jams. Unfortunately I'm a Reaper noob with less than 6 months of experience under my belt and don't know all of the time saving tricks so I wasn't able to get it done this morning. It's also not easy to turn 29 seconds into 2 or 3 minutes.
> 
> I'd love to hear a longer version of that one.
> 
> I should check out your YT page. I'm sure you have a lot of cool stuff on there.




Those riffs are ideas for up coming songs. I can try make a backing track for to solo over?


----------



## Riffraff

That would be awesome!!


----------



## LiveeviL2000

No Trio backing me this time.

Enjoy


----------



## Salty Rose

Riffing on my Junior


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Noodling around today. I think this has possibilities.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A short six pack jam
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> My riff for the thread




I like that. That's one whore of a riff!


----------



## Headache

Might turn this into a song.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> I like that. That's one whore of a riff!


Thanks, man, at some point I'll make a song out of it.


----------



## Riffraff

Late night, jamming with my Tweaker 15 head, some pedals and a Ditto looper. I have my Old Digitech Valve FX in the amps effects loop so I can use the PEQ that's in the Digitech VFX. It lets me scull the tone nicely.


----------



## Ramo

Riffraff said:


> Late night, jamming with my Tweaker 15 head, some pedals and a Ditto looper. I have my Old Digitech Valve FX in the amps effects loop so I can use the PEQ that's in the Digitech VFX. It lets me scull the tone nicely.



Good work!


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


> Might turn this into a song.



That riff reminds me something, Ive heard it it somewhere.


----------



## Riffraff

Ramo said:


> Good work!


 Thanks brudda.


----------



## Riffraff

Jamming with a Ditto looper through my '67 Silvertone 1482. I used a Bogner Ubershall OD to push the amp a little. This amp loves all OD pedals, even this turd which is horrible through every other amp I own.


----------



## Headache

Ramo said:


> That riff reminds me something, Ive heard it it somewhere.



I think I have too but I can't put my finger on it. Amon Amarth? Maybe?


----------



## Barfly

LRT#1 said:


> That was my first post
> Dogs has been a contributer to this thread as has @Barfly[/USER] and many others. Now if we could get these guys to post again would be great



Hi all. I haven't recorded anything since covid began. I just am really burned out from work and everything. At some point I will buy a new interface and start recording again but while rummaging around I bumped into this little ditty. Never got released. It's Titled THE GREAT WHITE HOPE. Here you go...

https://soundclick.com/r/s88ahw

PS: That photo of me is older than gunpowder. I just turned 60 this week. LoL. Cheers and I hope you likey.


----------



## Barfly

1 more. This is with my hetero life mate Jimmy. It's titled I WON'T BE HOME TONIGHT. 

I need to find my spark again and start writing. Good night all and I hope everyone has a mighty fine Thangsgiving holiday. 

Jinxx
https://soundclick.com/r/s8ji5w


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Barfly said:


> 1 more. This is with my hetero life mate Jimmy. It's titled I WON'T BE HOME TONIGHT.
> 
> I need to find my spark again and start writing. Good night all and I hope everyone has a mighty fine Thangsgiving holiday.
> 
> Jinxx
> https://soundclick.com/r/s8ji5w


Brother those were both excellent tunes !!
Now I am going to post a clip of crap.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

As said !!
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Barfly said:


> 1 more. This is with my hetero life mate Jimmy. It's titled I WON'T BE HOME TONIGHT.
> 
> I need to find my spark again and start writing. Good night all and I hope everyone has a mighty fine Thangsgiving holiday.
> 
> Jinxx
> https://soundclick.com/r/s8ji5w




Sounds really old school, good work ma man!


----------



## Sapient

Riffraff said:


> Late night, jamming with my Tweaker 15 head, some pedals and a Ditto looper. I have my Old Digitech Valve FX in the amps effects loop so I can use the PEQ that's in the Digitech VFX. It lets me scull the tone nicely.




Nice tones, bro. Very Carlos.


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Brother those were both excellent tunes !!
> Now I am going to post a clip of crap.
> Cheers





You're so full of it.


----------



## Sapient

Riffraff said:


> Jamming with a Ditto looper through my '67 Silvertone 1482. I used a Bogner Ubershall OD to push the amp a little. This amp loves all OD pedals, even this turd which is horrible through every other amp I own.




Diggin' the jams, Raff. TV stills sounds great with the screen boarded out too!

Lol -


----------



## Barfly

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Brother those were both excellent tunes !!
> Now I am going to post a clip of crap.
> Cheers


Thank yuh, sir. Thank yuh very much.


----------



## LRT#1

Barfly said:


> Hi all. I haven't recorded anything since covid began. I just am really burned out from work and everything. At some point I will buy a new interface and start recording again but while rummaging around I bumped into this little ditty. Never got released. It's Titled THE GREAT WHITE HOPE. Here you go...
> 
> https://soundclick.com/r/s88ahw
> 
> PS: That photo of me is older than gunpowder. I just turned 60 this week. LoL. Cheers and I hope you likey.


Those were great 
Its been a while since I've heard anything from you without going 3 years back in this thread. 
Is Jinxx still together?


----------



## Barfly

LRT#1 said:


> Those were great
> Its been a while since I've heard anything from you without going 3 years back in this thread.
> Is Jinxx still together?


Thanks LRT, I'm glad you enjoyed them. There's no band. Jinxx is just what my oldest friends call me. I put that page up with an old photo my wife took a gazillion years ago. lol. 

I just recently almost started writing again at my friend Jimmy's gentle urging only to find my interface won't work with my newest computer. I'll be back on track hopefully. I never wrote during end of Fall-Winter. Likely in the spring I'll be popping a song on here or there. 

I hope all's well! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## LRT#1

Barfly said:


> Thanks LRT, I'm glad you enjoyed them. There's no band. Jinxx is just what my oldest friends call me. I put that page up with an old photo my wife took a gazillion years ago. lol.
> 
> I just recently almost started writing again at my friend Jimmy's gentle urging only to find my interface won't work with my newest computer. I'll be back on track hopefully. I never wrote during end of Fall-Winter. Likely in the spring I'll be popping a song on here or there.
> 
> I hope all's well! Happy Thanksgiving!


Happy thanks giving to everyone herr

I get the writing problem. Theres been a bit of space between recordings for blink and i lately. Hopefully this week go meet with a potential drummer for us to jam with, it may light a spark.


----------



## DreamerDeceiver

LRT#1 said:


> Happy thanks giving to everyone herr
> 
> I get the writing problem. Theres been a bit of space between recordings for blink and i lately. Hopefully this week go meet with a potential drummer for us to jam with, it may light a spark.




Or just get the creative juice flowing with some "Big Riggers special blend"


----------



## Barfly

Thanks for listening
Mitch
[/QUOTE said:


> Great tone and groove, Mitch. Rock on!


----------



## Riffraff

Squire Classic Vibe Tele loaded with Bill Laurence Keystones
Egnater Tweaker 15, clean mode, gain up, AC, tight, bright.
EHX Soul Food OD out front, DL8 & HOF in the loop
DIY 112 cab I made from some scrap wood left from a trashed Hammond, WGS Invader 50 speaker

Another jam where I recorded myself playing a backing part in my Ditto looper then played lead over it.


----------



## Headache

Tonight's ramblings


----------



## Ramo

This weeks riff, its continuation of previous weeks riff.


----------



## TheToneDig

Deep Purple, into the fire.


----------



## tubes

Riffraff said:


> That's awesome tubes!  Gig clip?



Thanks RR and others.

Yeah, private party.
Band was our family and friends ensemble.
The numerous singers are my wives and daughters.
Was actually recorded on a Zoom. A forgiving device.

That was first song of the night. No time to adjust tone.
But it was my basic 900 DR and V - as Mitch mentioned.


----------



## tubes

Barfly said:


> Hi all. I haven't recorded anything since covid began. I just am really burned out from work and everything. At some point I will buy a new interface and start recording again but while rummaging around I bumped into this little ditty. Never got released. It's Titled THE GREAT WHITE HOPE. Here you go...
> 
> https://soundclick.com/r/s88ahw
> 
> PS: That photo of me is older than gunpowder. I just turned 60 this week. LoL. Cheers and I hope you likey.



Golly! Gosh and Darn!
Somebody has put some thought and effort into that one.


----------



## Barfly

Ramo said:


> This weeks riff, its continuation of previous weeks riff.



Gott Damn, Ramo! That was harder than granite!!! Great tone too. Very nice!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

@Ramo 
You have got to put this together, with your other pieces.
It’s going to be killer..
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A bit of how I carry on..
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Thanks everyone


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A bit of how I carry on..
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch



I swear Ive heard this riff before from you.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> I swear Ive heard this riff before from you.


You probably have in one form or another, I typically play off the top of my head, and if I think it sounds ok I record it.
Cheers


----------



## Riffraff

2000 RG520QSB > Danelectro Pride of Texas OD > Tweaker 15 head set on the edge of breakup > Valve FX in efx loop > DIY 112 with WGS Invader 50


----------



## Barfly

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> You probably have in one form or another, I typically play off the top of my head, and if I think it sounds ok I record it.
> Cheers



Same here. I did a record on RCA records and at one point I mentioned, embarrassed, to the Producer that I was concerned that I was ending some solos in a similar way... the assistant producer turned to me and said "Well, of course. That's your style. It's not only going to happen once." IMHO it's fine to repeat things.. you can ask the Kinks, lol. 

Rock on, bitches!!!! (I'm nice and drunk. Surprised?) Happy Thanksgiving, all!


----------



## Spyderg0d

Did I post my reverbnation.com? Or did it get deleted? Not sure if that allowed.


----------



## Riffraff

Collaboration jam I made with some buddies on Wikiloops. I took the first lead, Nick took the second and Alex took the 3rd. Mika, fblack & col.bassman made the backing track. Cool dudes. I've done a bunch of collaborations with Mika. He is a hard hitting drummer and a great keyboard player.


----------



## Ramo

Riffraff, good work as always.


----------



## Riffraff

Thanks for the kind words Ramo.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

@Riffraff great work as you always do buddy..
A little bit more of my slop..
Thanks for listening


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> @Riffraff great work as you always do buddy..
> A little bit more of my slop..
> Thanks for listening



Rocking it.


----------



## Eric'45

I can hear the dogs of doom barking in Mitch's Video


----------



## TheToneDig

Is Soundcloud working on the forums?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

TheToneDig said:


> Is Soundcloud working on the forums?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Rocking it.


Thanks for listening bro


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Eric'45 said:


> I can hear the dogs of doom barking in Mitch's Video


Ah yea she is the keeper of the door ..


----------



## Ramo

TheToneDig said:


> Is Soundcloud working on the forums?


Yes, it dose.


----------



## LRT#1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


>


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Headache

Put this one together yesterday and redid the vocals tonight.


----------



## Sapient

Headache said:


> Put this one together yesterday and redid the vocals tonight.




If ever in a confrontation point to and yell at the guy in that voice and I assure you he will cower.


----------



## zachman

Hi guys... Been busy taking care of aging in-laws-- so haven't been around too much lately.

Some noodling on a random jam track. 1st take-- so lots of clams, but there are some cool moments.


----------



## zachman




----------



## junk notes

..and that ^ is how it is done! Thanks @zachman.


----------



## Riffraff

Beautifully done brother!


----------



## Headache

Tonight's more rock than metal riff


----------



## LRT#1

zachman said:


>



Nicely done 
Thank for sharing
Hope to hear more in time


----------



## LRT#1

I spent a couple days going through this thread listening to whats been posted and there's some great riff/songs.
To everyone thats participated you guys f#%king rock


----------



## Sapient

Headache said:


> Tonight's more rock than metal riff




Nice, Headache. Simply reminds me of a bulldozer running over and crushing a bunch of random shit.


----------



## zachman

junk notes said:


> ..and that ^ is how it is done! Thanks @zachman.



too kind... Thank You


----------



## zachman

LRT#1 said:


> Nicely done
> Thank for sharing
> Hope to hear more in time



Thanks... Most appreciated. I haven't been able to play too much lately, but look forward to doing more when I can


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Nice work brother


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice work brother



I hope all has been well with you. 
Glad to see you're keeping the thread going


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> I hope all has been well with you.
> Glad to see you're keeping the thread going


All is good brother, I do what I can


Mitch


----------



## Headache

Sapient said:


> Nice, Headache. Simply reminds me of a bulldozer running over and crushing a bunch of random shit.



Thanks! 
If it ever becomes a complete song, I'll name it bulldozer or something!


----------



## Sapient

Headache said:


> Thanks!
> If it ever becomes a complete song, I'll name it bulldozer or something!



Bulldozed.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tonight’s edition..
Thanks for listening!!
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Yea it sounds like the one above..
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Leonard Neemoil

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Tonight’s edition..
> Thanks for listening!!
> Mitch






Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Yea it sounds like the one above..
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch




Great tone. Besides guitar, is that the same setup in both clips?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Leonard Neemoil said:


> Great tone. Besides guitar, is that the same setup in both clips?


Yes it is buddy 
The only difference is the state of mind, and the tone of each guitar..
I rarely change the settings.
Thanks for listening bro 
Mitch


----------



## Leonard Neemoil

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I rarely change the settings.
> Mitch



I'm the same.

Reason I asked is because I like the tone of the studio slightly better, though as I said, both sound great.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Leonard Neemoil said:


> I'm the same.
> 
> Reason I asked is because I like the tone of the studio slightly better, though as I said, both sound great.


Thanks buddy I appreciate the compliment and support..
The Studio is a bit darker, and the flavors they give sound good to my old ears. Thanks


----------



## Trident

*“Go Mitch”

Thanks for sharing your stuffs*


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> *“Go Mitch”
> 
> Thanks for sharing your stuffs*


Good or bad I always have 
Thanks AJ
I appreciate your continuing support brother 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Sapient

When the barre chords started sliding my world started a'rockin'. That was tits.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> When the barre chords started sliding my world started a'rockin'. That was tits.


I think that would be cool section in a song to get crowd going.


----------



## Headache

Riff idea.


----------



## Riffraff

Floyd inspired screwing around early this morning.
I think I'm going to cut it up and make a Clam Shack extended jam with it.



Downloadable track with open space for more leads posted in the
*Rick's Clam Shack* thread.
*
Come rip it up and post your take!*


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


> Riff idea.



I like that chagging part, its very Testament-ish 


Riffraff said:


> Floyd inspired screwing around early this morning.
> I think I'm going to cut it up and make a Clam Shack extended jam with it.




Great as always, very dreamy and it makes you reflect on time.


----------



## C-Grin

If I may jump in here is a little freeballin, workin out a new way to record audio, video and a new guitar.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

C-Grin said:


> If I may jump in here is a little freeballin, workin out a new way to record audio, video and a new guitar.



Sounds good buddy ,, keep throwing them in here..
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## C-Grin

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sounds good buddy ,, keep throwing them in here..
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thank you my friend, I am pretty excited to have a way beyond my crappy phone to record so I plan on dropping a few on ya


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

C-Grin said:


> Thank you my friend, I am pretty excited to have a way beyond my crappy phone to record so I plan on dropping a few on ya


That’s great bro 
I will be looking forward to hearing them


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tonight’s addition !!
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## junk notes

Do you have more delay on this one?
I liked that strong vibrato towards the end 1:15ish! Grab a little more string and shake those money makers!


----------



## ibmorjamn

LRT#1 said:


> Guess I don't know how to post what I played I'll try again


It was the thought that counts, you remembered!
Here try this wankididi 
https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/6vR7DQx1yTujs7bk6


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

junk notes said:


> Do you have more delay on this one?
> I liked that strong vibrato towards the end 1:15ish! Grab a little more string and shake those money makers!


The delay is the same as it has been.
I rarely touch the knobs once I think it sounds good,, lol


----------



## Ramo

Like @junk notes said, shake that money maker!!!


----------



## LRT#1

ibmorjamn said:


> It was the thought that counts, you remembered!
> Here try this wankididi
> https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/6vR7DQx1yTujs7bk6


As i went through this tread i could see a growth in my ability. Not saying im good by any means, just that technique and timing have kinda come together. 
I've also seen the same in many members hear and all that can happen now is to keep growing in abilities. 
At this point i wish i could get the drive that i had back but life tends to through curve balls


----------



## Ramo

LRT#1 said:


> As i went through this tread i could see a growth in my ability. Not saying im good by any means, just that technique and timing have kinda come together.
> I've also seen the same in many members hear and all that can happen now is to keep growing in abilities.
> At this point i wish i could get the drive that i had back but life tends to through curve balls


give us something then seeing is believing...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> As i went through this tread i could see a growth in my ability. Not saying im good by any means, just that technique and timing have kinda come together.
> I've also seen the same in many members hear and all that can happen now is to keep growing in abilities.
> At this point i wish i could get the drive that i had back but life tends to through curve balls


I agree with you, when my grandson was playing the drums, I was getting more playing in. Now not so much, but I do try to get some time in as I can.
Cheers


----------



## zachman

One of my favorite solos of all time. Wish I wrote it


----------



## Headache

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Tonight’s addition !!
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch



That's pretty sweet Mitch!


----------



## Headache

Just recording the play through for one of my songs so I don't forget how to play it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> That's pretty sweet Mitch!


Thanks brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Just recording the play through for one of my songs so I don't forget how to play it.



Cool song,, love the cadence of the melody.
Very intense..
Cheers


----------



## C-Grin

On the Steely Dan theme, a little rusty on this but here goes


----------



## C-Grin

zachman said:


> One of my favorite solos of all time. Wish I wrote it



nice!


----------



## zachman




----------



## Ramo

This weeks riff


----------



## junk notes

I hear Halford on this one; got a little JP going on.


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



Great soulful piece bro


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Great soulful piece bro


Thanks


----------



## Riffraff

I absolutely LOVE my Peavey Rock Master tube preamp. 

I know, I am so late to the party on these things it's ridiculous... like a few decades late. 

I had a few decades of idiocy where I thought all Peavey amps were sh#t. It was based on exposure to the '70s amps a band mate had a lifetime ago. The solid state preamp with a tube power amp. His sounded horrible so I just wrote them all off as crap. Boy was I wrong. 

Now I have a Delta Blues 115 (I need to sell), a 6505+ (I'll never sell) and this Rock Master tube preamp (will be buried with me).

Mellow, heavy, a country tune's lead...it doesn't matter. The damn thing does it all for me.


----------



## Riffraff

Older one from April when I was a recording newb. My editing on the L/R cut overs was a little choppy in some spots.  Cool tune though.

Guitar: PRS SE Soapbar II (P90's)
Amp: It's a plugin. LeGion by LePou. I think it's based on an Engl amp. It's free download.


----------



## TheToneDig

I have been playing Vox tones.

Queen


and some U2


----------



## Riffraff




----------



## Headache




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


>



Dig this one Steve


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks for listening


----------



## Headache

I finally got to spend some quality time with this Nazgûl in my LPJ tonight.
Tweaking the amp, adjusting the pole pieces, height, etc.... Played with it in a mix and solo .
There is a dark amazing tone with it which I really like. 
But the Dynamics and sparkle/harmonics are lacking a bit for a lead tone. 
Here's a sample using my phone.


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


> I finally got to spend some quality time with this Nazgûl in my LPJ tonight.
> Tweaking the amp, adjusting the pole pieces, height, etc.... Played with it in a mix and solo .
> There is a dark amazing tone with it which I really like.
> But the Dynamics and sparkle/harmonics are lacking a bit for a lead tone.
> Here's a sample using my phone.



Great work as aways, I wished you mic’ed the cab it would be so much better.


----------



## Headache

Ramo said:


> Great work as aways, I wished you mic’ed the cab it would be so much better.


But then I'd have to figure out some way to add audio to a video and sync that up.... That takes time and software and brain power.... None of which I possess ha ha ha.

Phone is easy, just record and upload.


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


> But then I'd have to figure out some way to add audio to a video and sync that up.... That takes time and software and brain power.... None of which I possess ha ha ha.
> 
> Phone is easy, just record and upload.


@LiveeviL2000 has interface and it dose it for him. Ask him details.


----------



## junk notes

Another simple and inexpensive option that you guys can compromise on could be a long wired phone mic. I am experimenting with one now, as it was most practical for me.


----------



## Eric'45

That's actually an interesting topic, I would like to know more about that, too. for now, I just set a loud click and precount over my monitors that is also picked up by the Cam mic. the first few seconds usually align perfectly, but after some time, Picture or Audio tends to drift away.


----------



## Ramo

This is how I do it, excuse my rumbling… My English is not great


----------



## junk notes

Awesome! That was considerably nice of you @Ramo taking time out to make this video for us MF's.


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> Awesome! That was considerably nice of you @Ramo taking time out to make this video for us MF's.


Thanks, bro, I hope my English is understandable to most of you and this video helps you in some ways. 

Im always happy to share what I know if it helps anyone


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Thanks, bro, I hope my English is understandable to most of you and this video helps you in some ways.
> 
> Im always happy to share what I know if it helps anyone


Thanks for sharing brother.
If I ever get the equipment to mic and record properly I will surely use your video to help..
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for sharing brother.
> If I ever get the equipment to mic and record properly I will surely use your video to help..
> Mitch


Same thing can be applied to direct in, out of the pedal board into interface and the rest is the same.


----------



## Trident

*Great job Ramo!

Thanks for sharing..*


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> This is how I do it, excuse my rumbling… My English is not great




Awesome, Ramo. Nice stuff ya got there. Very cool you take the time to do that. 

(I still think the magic is in the pick toss though!)


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Awesome, Ramo. Nice stuff ya got there. Very cool you take the time to do that.
> 
> (I still think the magic is in the pick toss though!)


No problem, happy to help.


----------



## Headache

Ramo said:


> This is how I do it, excuse my rumbling… My English is not great



I've used reaper for like 7 years now ... Never even knew I could video with it! Ha ha!


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



Ass kicking riff.


----------



## ToneWitch

Finally sat down and got all the notes for this in the solo.


----------



## Headache

ToneWitch said:


> Finally sat down and got all the notes for this in the solo.




Very nice!


----------



## ToneWitch

Headache said:


> Very nice!


Thanks man for years I had been playing this solo not knowing the center section like “meh close enough” but I wanted to finally get it just like the album. I’ll get it even smoother later but I was stoked on it so had to share lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ToneWitch said:


> Finally sat down and got all the notes for this in the solo.



Sounds to me as if you nailed it !!
Cheers


----------



## ToneWitch

This is the part I never had down until now. I literally just sat there with the album playing over and over until I got it. Trust me, my wife hates this song now


----------



## LiveeviL2000

ToneWitch said:


> Finally sat down and got all the notes for this in the solo.



That sounds pretty damn good. nice job


----------



## LiveeviL2000

I haven’t posted in a while. 
Here is an exercise I did. I use a Trio Plus to give me a rhythm section and I play along jumping around trying to keep time. It’s more fun than a metronome. 
Enjoy. I tried a @Ramo at the end. I failed. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I haven’t posted in a while.
> Here is an exercise I did. I use a Trio Plus to give me a rhythm section and I play along jumping around trying to keep time. It’s more fun than a metronome.
> Enjoy. I tried a @Ramo at the end. I failed.
> 
> Enjoy.



V is sounding great ,, bro I like your rhythm section..
Cool no more gremlins…
Pick toss was still cool..
Cheers
Mitch


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> V is sounding great ,, bro I like your rhythm section..
> Cool no more gremlins…
> Pick toss was still cool..
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks Mitch. I am enjoying this V a ton, one of my best gear purchases. 
Speaking of gear purchases. When are you going to get that Trio? It's fun.
Damn Gremlins did a number on me this weekend.
I'm taking my SG in to my GC, the tech there is really good. The volume pot still isnt working right even after I cleaned it out. Plus I need to get a new tone knob for it. The gremlins really didnt like my SG.
While I'm there I'll get a set of strings for my bass. Once the new tuner comes in and I install it, I'm going to need to restring it anyway.
I broke a sweat when I turned my amp on. I was afraid the little suckers might have sabotaged that too!

As for Ramo's signature pick toss, I hit bullseye once in 10 more tries after that video. I think he CGIs the pick toss.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Thanks Mitch. I am enjoying this V a ton, one of my best gear purchases.
> Speaking of gear purchases. When are you going to get that Trio? It's fun.
> Damn Gremlins did a number on me this weekend.
> I'm taking my SG in to my GC, the tech there is really good. The volume pot still isnt working right even after I cleaned it out. Plus I need to get a new tone knob for it. The gremlins really didnt like my SG.
> While I'm there I'll get a set of strings for my bass. Once the new tuner comes in and I install it, I'm going to need to restring it anyway.
> I broke a sweat when I turned my amp on. I was afraid the little suckers might have sabotaged that too!
> 
> As for Ramo's signature pick toss, I hit bullseye once in 10 more tries after that video. I think he CGIs the pick toss.


That Trio might not be so close $$$ wise just yet but I am going to start a fund for it . Hell I haven’t even been messing with the looper for a couple of weeks, at the moment I am up at 3:00 am to be at work by 5:00 am I get home at 3:30-4:00 and don’t even feel like playing, been watching a lot of football though, my SG has a bad volume pot, and a bit of a ground problem. And I am to lazy to open it up, lol.. hang tight bro I will be back with some newish material soon
( I hope)
Cheers
Mitch


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That Trio might not be so close $$$ wise just yet but I am going to start a fund for it . Hell I haven’t even been messing with the looper for a couple of weeks, at the moment I am up at 3:00 am to be at work by 5:00 am I get home at 3:30-4:00 and don’t even feel like playing, been watching a lot of football though, my SG has a bad volume pot, and a bit of a ground problem. And I am to lazy to open it up, lol.. hang tight bro I will be back with some newish material soon
> ( I hope)
> Cheers
> Mitch


I'm in the same boat as you. Up at 5am at work by 7am home around 6pm. Last weekend was the first time I had any kind of real time to play and I ran into problems the entire way. Almost took the fun out of it.


----------



## mcblink

ToneWitch said:


> Thanks man for years I had been playing this solo not knowing the center section like “meh close enough” but I wanted to finally get it just like the album. I’ll get it even smoother later but I was stoked on it so had to share lol


Well done!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. Up at 5am at work by 7am home around 6pm. Last weekend was the first time I had any kind of real time to play and I ran into problems the entire way. Almost took the fun out of it.


My commute is also sucking the life out of me, SoCal traffic is the pits, typical 70 miles one way, can do it at 1-1/2 hours in the am 2-3 on the way home..


----------



## Ramo

@Mitchell Pearrow @LiveeviL2000 

my work is 0.8 miles away from my home and I drive there, when you sit in traffic think of uncle ramo


----------



## Eric'45

Ramo said:


> This is how I do it, excuse my rumbling… My English is not great


Thanks for explaining that, and your English is nothing to worry about, I don't know if mine would sound better for a native English speaker (you now, ze german accent ).
Turns out my approach was not completely wrong. I previously tried to play a loud precount to match the signals better. Your Vid showed me that it can be done successfully, and I just have to try harder to match the Audio .


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> @Mitchell Pearrow @LiveeviL2000
> 
> my work is 0.8 miles away from my home and I drive there, when you sit in traffic think of uncle ramo


You do mean my nephew Ramo lol


----------



## Ramo

Eric'45 said:


> Thanks for explaining that, and your English is nothing to worry about, I don't know if mine would sound better for a native English speaker (you now, ze german accent ).
> Turns out my approach was not completely wrong. I previously tried to play a loud precount to match the signals better. Your Vid showed me that it can be done successfully, and I just have to try harder to match the Audio .


Thanks, bro, not sure with my funny accent if natives understand me clearly.
About the wave files, yes you can still match it but its a bit harder to do.
Im glad you found the video useful.


@Mitchell Pearrow I can walk there but I can’t be arsed to walk in cold


----------



## Headache

Pickup comparison.
Seymour Duncan SH6
Seymour Duncan Nazgûl
Seymour Duncan Blackouts EMTY


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Pickup comparison.
> Seymour Duncan SH6
> Seymour Duncan Nazgûl



Hard an heavy rocking as I have been accustomed to hearing.
Never a disappointment ..


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Headache said:


> Pickup comparison.
> Seymour Duncan SH6
> Seymour Duncan Nazgûl
> Seymour Duncan Blackouts EMTY



Ramo finally made you a Reaper convert. 
I haven’t delved into that yet, but someday. 
All 3 sound awesome. 
If I had to pick my favorite. 
The SH6 and Nazgûl are it. 
Nazgûl sound like a little more output than the distortion pup. 
Blackouts sound a ton warmer and fuller. 
But that white explorer is sweet. Something about white with a black pickguard does it for me. 

no matter the pickup. You make them all sound great.


----------



## Headache

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Ramo finally made you a Reaper convert.
> I haven’t delved into that yet, but someday.
> All 3 sound awesome.
> If I had to pick my favorite.
> The SH6 and Nazgûl are it.
> Nazgûl sound like a little more output than the distortion pup.
> Blackouts sound a ton warmer and fuller.
> But that white explorer is sweet. Something about white with a black pickguard does it for me.
> 
> no matter the pickup. You make them all sound great.




Thanks brother!
Actually I've been using Reaper for 4 yrs now. Getting better bit by bit with it.
I just haven't ever put video into it before today. Good fun!
The explorer started life as a lzzy hale model, I yanked all the gold off and added Blackouts. Literally spray painted the pickguard a thick spattery black, It's beautiful to me too!

The Sh6 actually has a little more output than the Naz (the Naz just sounds meaner), but has an updated, middy bite to it.
The Mick Thompson blackouts track I had to actually turn down as they are quite noticably louder.

And You're right! all 3 are amazing pickups!


----------



## LiveeviL2000

I’m not an explorer guy. 

But if I did get one. THATS the one. 
White. Blacked out. Hockey stick headstock. 
Yup. That is a sexy axe.


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Here's a simple way to save our riffs using a phone with an external micro. Computers and not necessary. You need interface I RIG PRE and an external microphone, in the picture mic t bone mb is a cheap version of shure sm57. You also need a software in the phone that can save external audio, for android i use Dolby On, Open Camera,... Video and audio at the same time and quality audio better than phone´s internal mic. Save and sharing, easy. This is what i was doing so far

Now i save my riffs witn and external interface Behringer U-PHORIA UMC22 conected to computer usb as Ramo says in his video, the quality sound is best but the process is more dificult, video and audio are separated, sync both, edit...
Enjoy it!!!


----------



## Headache

Did this one today.


----------



## Sapient

Headache said:


> Did this one today.




Nice. Very destructive. You should seriously be doing sergeant voiceovers.


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


>




Classic.

Love that chug!

I have a request for Ramo "The Raven".

I'm actually a fan of the chug even though I know you know I like more bluesy stuff. Chug has been
game on since Metallica the way I see it.

If you would, I challenge you to the most off-time sounding chug you can come up with. To me anyway,
there is nothing cooler than an off-time chug. A seriously off-time chug would completely rule!

If you want - I don't want to be f'n with yo schedule, ya know.


----------



## C-Grin

For the two Bigsby lovers out there


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Classic.
> 
> Love that chug!
> 
> I have a request for Ramo "The Raven".
> 
> I'm actually a fan of the chug even though I know you know I like more bluesy stuff. Chug has been
> game on since Metallica the way I see it.
> 
> If you would, I challenge you to the most off-time sounding chug you can come up with. To me anyway,
> there is nothing cooler than an off-time chug. A seriously off-time chug would completely rule!
> 
> If you want - I don't want to be f'n with yo schedule, ya know.



I will try and see what happens. I have one riff with off beat see if I can make that any better.


----------



## C-Grin

Anyone ever posted a jazz standard here before ?


----------



## Ramo




----------



## C-Grin

Ramo said:


>


Lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

C-Grin said:


> Anyone ever posted a jazz standard here before ?



I believe you are the first !!


----------



## C-Grin

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I believe you are the first !!



In all fairness I was drinking a Keystone light at the time


----------



## Sapient

C-Grin said:


> In all fairness I was drinking a Keystone light at the time



Love the chords. To me, the most interesting style out there.



I'm gonna get Ramo a Tele and a 4 hour jazz DVD. Maybe a Fender 
Vibro King to plug it in to. Smooth surf tones for my friend.


----------



## C-Grin

Sapient said:


> Love the chords. To me, the most interesting style out there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna get Ramo a Tele and a 4 hour jazz DVD. Maybe a Fender
> Vibro King to plug it in to. Smooth surf tones for my friend.


Thank you, but I am concerned this all may send Ramo into shock .


----------



## Headache

If you need a good laugh.... 

We try not to take ourselves too seriously, this was a lot of fun putting it together.
My kids and I are laughing.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Love the chords. To me, the most interesting style out there.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna get Ramo a Tele and a 4 hour jazz DVD. Maybe a Fender
> Vibro King to plug it in to. Smooth surf tones for my friend.



what I have done to you to deserve that?


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> what I have done to you to deserve that?



Just clitting, bro. 

You know that.

(I hope. I think. I ...I ..I..)


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Just clitting, bro.
> 
> You know that.
> 
> (I hope. I think. I ...I ..I..)



#me too


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> #me too





Kiddin'. have a beer ...


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Kiddin'. have a beer ...




Bro Im messing with ya, it meant to be a joke 

Ill have the beer anyway


----------



## Sapient

I know, Rockin' @Ramo. I know.


----------



## Tony Birringuer

A privilege to have lived my adolescence in this decade of the 80 in which rock / heavy metal bands filled stadiums and rock records entered the best-selling album charts. There I leave my small contribution and homage to those years with some riffs of the time:
Van Halen - Panama.
Iron Maiden - The clairvoyant.
Accept - Balls to the wall

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## Headache

Tony Birringuer said:


> A privilege to have lived my adolescence in this decade of the 80 in which rock / heavy metal bands filled stadiums and rock records entered the best-selling album charts. There I leave my small contribution and homage to those years with some riffs of the time:
> Van Halen - Panama.
> Iron Maiden - The clairvoyant.
> Accept - Balls to the wall
> 
> Thanks for viewing.




Oh hell yes! Thanks for that, it made my day.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tony Birringuer said:


> A privilege to have lived my adolescence in this decade of the 80 in which rock / heavy metal bands filled stadiums and rock records entered the best-selling album charts. There I leave my small contribution and homage to those years with some riffs of the time:
> Van Halen - Panama.
> Iron Maiden - The clairvoyant.
> Accept - Balls to the wall
> 
> Thanks for viewing.



Great work brother. I too grew up in this era..
Mitch


----------



## Riffraff

Merry Christmas brothers!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

@Riffraff nice work brother !!
Cheers to the Holidays 
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Riffraff

Nice V Mitch!


----------



## Headache

My favorite guitar that you play Mitch. By far.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Riffraff said:


> Nice V Mitch!


Thanks Riff I appreciate you taking the time to check it out, I love that V


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> My favorite guitar that you play Mitch. By far.


Thanks bro it is definitely a favorite of mine as well..
Cheers


----------



## G the wildman

my progress. Bit basic but hey ho


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Headache said:


> If you need a good laugh....
> 
> We try not to take ourselves too seriously, this was a lot of fun putting it together.
> My kids and I are laughing.




Good voices and rhythmic guitar, i'm not a singer but if I try that I lose my voice. Well done!!!


----------



## Ramo

G the wildman said:


> my progress. Bit basic but hey ho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your video is set to privet, set it as unlisted if you dont want it to be public.


----------



## Ramo

@Sapient

I don’t know how well I accomplished your challenge but here is most weird odd time signatures Ive played.


----------



## G the wildman

Should be accessible now.


----------



## Ramo

G the wildman said:


> Should be accessible now.


Still privet.


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> @Sapient
> 
> I don’t know how well I accomplished your challenge but here is most wired odd time signatures Ive played.




Ramo, that was soo bad-ass. PERFECT BROTHER!!

I love when you went back into it in the end. I love odd times and time displacements flopping in and out all over
That was soo cool, man.

Kudos!

Ramo, the bad-ass.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Ramo, that was soo bad-ass. PERFECT BROTHER!!
> 
> I love when you went back into it in the end. I love odd times and time displacements flopping in and out all over
> That was soo cool, man.
> 
> Kudos!
> 
> Ramo, the bad-ass.


Well, I am relived knowing you like it and met your expectations. 

Thanks for checking it out, it was challenging but I like challenges and going out of the comfort zone. 


Thanks brother!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

G the wildman said:


> my progress. Bit basic but hey ho
> 
> 
> https:/


Your link says it’s private


----------



## G the wildman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Your link says it’s private



i am sure it is public now.


----------



## Ramo

G the wildman said:


> i am sure it is public now.




You could have warned me you play tele caster guitar…. Some folks who know me how much I hate them lol

you play good, keep at it!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

G the wildman said:


> my progress. Bit basic but hey ho



Nice laid back jam, reminds of a Pink Floyd meets Bob Dylan


----------



## LRT#1

Ok guys i hadn't planed on putting this one up yet. Kinda felt it needed some clean up.
Its all the same gear as always

It @mcblink blink and i again


----------



## Headache

So I recorded my second video! 
This is turning out to be way too much fun making these videos.

The song is called December. It's about one of my former players/students. She died this past summer from an apparent drug OD. 
It's a painful thing for me still. I loved her dearly. She was my youngest son's age and in his class. 
It happens too often. Anyhow. . .


----------



## Riffraff

LRT#1 said:


> Ok guys i hadn't planed on putting this one up yet. Kinda felt it needed some clean up.
> Its all the same gear as always
> 
> It @mcblink blink and i again




Damn, that's badass!


----------



## Sapient

LRT#1 said:


> Ok guys i hadn't planed on putting this one up yet. Kinda felt it needed some clean up.
> Its all the same gear as always
> 
> It @mcblink blink and i again




Wow. That was some extremely serious chunking. That was worthy of old Metallica ranks.


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


> So I recorded my second video!
> This is turning out to be way too much fun making these videos.
> 
> The song is called December. It's about one of my former players/students. She died this past summer from an apparent drug OD.
> It's a painful thing for me still. I loved her dearly. She was my youngest son's age and in his class.
> It happens too often. Anyhow. . .



See, making videos is fun!  




LRT#1 said:


> Ok guys i hadn't planed on putting this one up yet. Kinda felt it needed some clean up.
> Its all the same gear as always
> 
> It @mcblink blink and i again





Great piece, I think it could do with faster tempo. Not too much but just enough to make it faster and you can switch tempo from fast to slow on different parts of the songs section.

(Just my opinion) 

cheers


----------



## LRT#1

Ramo said:


> See, making videos is fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great piece, I think it could do with faster tempo. Not too much but just enough to make it faster and you can switch tempo from fast to slow on different parts of the songs section.
> 
> (Just my opinion)
> 
> cheers


Thanks ramo 
It is just a youtube drum track. Dont have easy drummer or anything like that. Not sure that im to inrested in anything like easy drummer i just want to play guitar. Blink and i have been working with a drummer over the past few week's hope something good comes out of it.


----------



## Ramo

LRT#1 said:


> Thanks ramo
> It is just a youtube drum track. Dont have easy drummer or anything like that. Not sure that im to inrested in anything like easy drummer i just want to play guitar. Blink and i have been working with a drummer over the past few week's hope something good comes out of it.


I hear ya man, I spend so much time finding the right loop. By the time I find the loop I lose interest playing. I dont have ezy drummer or superior drummer either… sometimes I sit there editing drums forever….

Look forward to the new material with new drummer


----------



## LRT#1

Ramo said:


> I hear ya man, I spend so much time finding the right loop. By the time I find the loop I lose interest playing. I dont have ezy drummer or superior drummer either… sometimes I sit there editing drums forever….
> 
> Look forward to the new material with new drummer


Recording drums is a hole nother art of its own. Ill need a good hand full of mic's to do it. May be able to get an ok recording from a condencer mic mid room set. Once we get tightened up with each other ill see what can happen


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Ok guys i hadn't planed on putting this one up yet. Kinda felt it needed some clean up.
> Its all the same gear as always
> 
> It @mcblink blink and i again



Visions of a ride across the desert, to a tall cold beer or four, come to mind .
Blink has a way taking you from there to the Highway..
Great piece of music…
Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## DreamerDeceiver




----------



## Ramo

Curtesy of @Headache ’s lesson.


----------



## Headache

Nice brother! You got it!


----------



## Headache

Here's my newest video!
Courtesy of @Ramo 's lesson.


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Ramo, Headache, good job, very good sound.
Happy new year. See you in hell!!!!


----------



## Ramo

Tony Birringuer said:


> Ramo, Headache, good job, very good sound.
> Happy new year. See you in hell!!!!



Thanks, what are you using for tone? Sounds like there is blanket over the speakers.

I did Creeping Death cover last year I think  

Im thinking to cover Seasons of abyss at some point.


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Ramo said:


> Thanks, what are you using for tone? Sounds like there is blanket over the speakers.


Hi Ramo. 
I don't use mics. A bugera attenuator between the amp and speaker, line out from attenuator to a mooer radar pedal using my own IR, from mooer pedal to the external interface Behringer U-PHORIA UMC22 conected to computer usb and using audacity free daw. I think is the right way...¿?
Theese were my first recordings with external interface and computer, i'm still searching the sound, i think the problem is the configurated IR in mooer and equalization, too much bass and too little mids probably , what do you think?? Thanks.


----------



## Ramo

Tony Birringuer said:


> Hi Ramo.
> I don't use mics. A bugera attenuator between the amp and speaker, line out from attenuator to a mooer radar pedal using my own IR, from mooer pedal to the external interface Behringer U-PHORIA UMC22 conected to computer usb and using audacity free daw. I think is the right way...¿?
> Theese were my first recordings with external interface and computer, i'm still searching the sound, i think the problem is the configurated IR in mooer and equalization, too much bass and too little mids probably , what do you think?? Thanks.



It sounds all muffled up. Try more mids and in EQ put 2k and 3k a bit more.


----------



## Sapient

Ok, been a while. Just some standard messin'. Don't get bit.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> Ok, been a while. Just some standard messin'. Don't get bit.



Can you teach me how to play like you? 

No sarcasms….I’m genuinely asking


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> Can you teach me how to play like you?
> 
> No sarcasms….I’m genuinely asking



This is probably my favorite solo ever ..


I'm flattered dude. Thanks. I don't know how all will take this but it's a lifestyle style. Really,
you'd have to channel your inner "guitar voodoo" and mind to what this fella does. It's a
style that is more focused on inner release of yourself rather than any teaching. Sorry
if that sounded gee, but's it's true.

I'm not Jimi, but I believe one has to feel what he feels when he plays like you'll see. Meaning,
if someone doesn't like and feel it at the same level as him then it's not gonna happen. It's
a channeling to his perspective. That's exactly where I got it from myself.



This is probably one of my favorite solos ...


Pick his licks and perspective up. Not joking.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> This is probably my favorite solo ever ..
> 
> 
> I'm flattered dude. Thanks. I don't know how all will take this but it's a lifestyle style. Really,
> you'd have to channel your inner "guitar voodoo" and mind to what this fella does. It's a
> style that is more focused on inner release of yourself rather than any teaching. Sorry
> if that sounded gee, but's it's true.
> 
> I'm not Jimi, but I believe one has to feel what he feels when he plays like you'll see. Meaning,
> if someone doesn't like and feel it at the same level as him then it's not gonna happen. It's
> a channeling to his perspective. That's exactly where I got it from myself.
> 
> 
> 
> This is probably one of my favorite solos ...
> 
> 
> Pick his licks and perspective up. Not joking.



I’ve been trying that since I started to play guitar, I guess there is nothing in me lol. 

I need to learn new licks and runs.


----------



## Sapient

Ramo said:


> I’ve been trying that since I started to play guitar, I guess there is nothing in me lol.
> 
> I need to learn new licks and runs.


You're really good at what you do. We all do ..what we do. That's they way I see it anyway.


----------



## Ramo

Sapient said:


> You're really good at what you do. We all do ..what we do. That's they way I see it anyway.


Thanks, bro, Ive always wanted to be lead player but ended up rhythm guy ha ha. I blame riff of the week series


----------



## JeffMcLeod

C-Grin said:


> Anyone ever posted a jazz standard here before ?


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Sapient said:


> Ok, been a while. Just some standard messin'. Don't get bit.




What's the thing moving in the middle of the screen?


----------



## Sapient

JeffMcLeod said:


> What's the thing moving in the middle of the screen?



A scorpion.


----------



## C-Grin

JeffMcLeod said:


>


Lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

C-Grin said:


> Lol


That first one doesn’t look so tough ha ha ha.
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

NYE after about 6 beers


----------



## Ramo




----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> That first one doesn’t look so tough ha ha ha.
> Cheers



In fact, as we get older, it will probably come naturally without even trying, lol.


----------



## Riffraff

Latest collaboration project. Actually had a singer in this one.

Sort of a Black Crows style tune.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Riffraff said:


> Latest collaboration project. Actually had a singer in this one.
> 
> Sort of a Black Crows style tune.



Nice work Riff


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



Loved it bro. You guys rocked it..
Thanks for doing a cool cover of a great tune.
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something soothing for a Friday 
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Loved it bro. You guys rocked it..
> Thanks for doing a cool cover of a great tune.
> Mitch



Thanks, bro, we will be doing one with Robert. He will do the singing. 

on this one our timing is off with each other but its still listenable. 

Your tune is rocking, just needs bass and good beat!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Thanks, bro, we will be doing one with Robert. He will do the singing.
> 
> on this one our timing is off with each other but its still listenable.
> 
> Your tune is rocking, just needs bass and good beat!


Thank you young man,
Looking forward to your next cover.


----------



## zachman

Noodling


----------



## Headache

Ramo said:


>




The coolest!


----------



## Headache




----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



Your riff and @Headache riffs are ass kicking ,, hard rocking examples of perfection to me.
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

@zachman nice noodling


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Your riff and @Headache riffs are ass kicking ,, hard rocking examples of perfection to me.
> Thanks


thank you young man.


----------



## junk notes

Headache said:


>



There might be an opening on the pitchers mound this season for you! Good jam!


----------



## junk notes

Ramo said:


>



I like the D power to D Maj with a hint of Jimmy Page. (<- B-day yesterday too!)


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> I like the D power to D Maj with a hint of Jimmy Page. (<- B-day yesterday too!)


Thanks, man.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Man I missed a ton here. Haven't check in a while. Some really great stuff posted.
Here is a riff idea from last night.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Man I missed a ton here. Haven't check in a while. Some really great stuff posted.
> Here is a riff idea from last night.



Good stuff Live


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Man I missed a ton here. Haven't check in a while. Some really great stuff posted.
> Here is a riff idea from last night.



Great work, bro, reminds me one of Ozzy’s song but cant remember the name. Im shit with names lol


----------



## junk notes

cool chuggung @LiveeviL2000  use that open G and give us tthe kerrang!


----------



## mcblink

Ramo said:


> Great work, bro, reminds me one of Ozzy’s song but cant remember the name. Im shit with names lol


Zakk's _Stillborn_, maybe?


----------



## LiveeviL2000

mcblink said:


> Zakk's _Stillborn_, maybe?


I can see it,vaguely similar.


----------



## mcblink

LiveeviL2000 said:


> I can see it,vaguely similar.


Yeah, just the one little peice


----------



## Ramo

mcblink said:


> Zakk's _Stillborn_, maybe?


Yea, thats it.


----------



## Sapient

Little guitar solo based bluesy jam ...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Little guitar solo based bluesy jam ...



With a harmonica with you this could be killer.. 
And your singing.
Cheers


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> With a harmonica with you this could be killer..
> And your singing.
> Cheers



Thanks Mitch. Would certainly have to trim the guitar a bit I'd say. Lol.

I had a harmonica back in '92 and I'd do that ONE draw-in blues lick over and over. I learned I in particular was just annoying people so I decided it would be best to just put it down.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Sapient said:


> Thanks Mitch. Would certainly have to trim the guitar a bit I'd say. Lol.
> 
> I had a harmonica back in '92 and I'd do that ONE draw-in blues lick over and over. I learned I in particular was just annoying people so I decided it would be best to just put it down.


In your solo I could hear a harmonica !!


----------



## LiveeviL2000

My Trio pedal hard at work to make me sound better.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> My Trio pedal hard at work to make me sound better.



And doing a fine job of it..
Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A short clip


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A short clip



Great work Mitch. 
You make that SG sound mean.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Great work Mitch.
> You make that SG sound mean.


Thank ya bro I appreciate your support and kind words of encouragement..
My biggest problem is trying to remember them all lol.
The SG is down tuned to D , then dropped.
Thanks 
Mitch


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thank ya bro I appreciate your support and kind words of encouragement..
> My biggest problem is trying to remember them all lol.
> The SG is down tuned to D , then dropped.
> Thanks
> Mitch


So it's drop C?
I find it kinda funny how we both have our SGs tuned almost the same. I have mine tuned 1 step down (D standard). I find it growls really nice and pinching happens so easy. Sometimes by accident.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> So it's drop C?
> I find it kinda funny how we both have our SGs tuned almost the same. I have mine tuned 1 step down (D standard). I find it growls really nice and pinching happens so easy. Sometimes by accident.


That was the tuning I started with.
It may have drifted a bit lol


----------



## Ramo




----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


>



That had a catchy hook.


----------



## C-Grin

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thank ya bro I appreciate your support and kind words of encouragement..
> My biggest problem is trying to remember them all lol.
> The SG is down tuned to D , then dropped.
> Thanks
> Mitch


I dropped a Les Paul once


----------



## C-Grin

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A short clip



Sounds good brutha


----------



## C-Grin

Ramo said:


>



Awesome and nice pic toss


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

C-Grin said:


> Sounds good brutha


Thanks buddy I appreciate your support and kind words of support


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



This is a raging piece.
Nice work brother


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Ramo said:


>



Hi Ramo, very well done, devastating as always. 
I keep trying to improve my recordings, i see in your video that you use mooer radar, ¿your own cab model or a factory cab?. 
Now I have a new amp, evh lbx II, infinite gain, a killing machine but my little marshall dsl1 will always be here.


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A short clip



In the 16 second i can hear an artificial harmonic?? and it's not the only one, i can't do 2 in a row. Well done Mitch!!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tony Birringuer said:


> In the 16 second i can hear an artificial harmonic?? and it's not the only one, i can't do 2 in a row. Well done Mitch!!!


Thank you Tony . It was probably a mistake ha ha ..
Cheers


----------



## junk notes

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thank you Tony .* It was probably a mistake ha ha ..*
> Cheers


ohh, you mean like EVH on Eruption? ha!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

junk notes said:


> ohh, you mean like EVH on Eruption? ha!


More like I hit some unwanted strings or something like that


----------



## Ramo

Tony Birringuer said:


> Hi Ramo, very well done, devastating as always.
> I keep trying to improve my recordings, i see in your video that you use mooer radar, ¿your own cab model or a factory cab?.
> Now I have a new amp, evh lbx II, infinite gain, a killing machine but my little marshall dsl1 will always be here.


Hi Tony, thanks for the compliment.

About Mooer, its all factory cab sims “v30 Marshall” I do post EQ/mastering before upload. 

I also, double track guitars and pan them hard L& R.
Seems cool set up, try blending EVH and DSL you might get good results.


----------



## George Dickens

I have Posted 7 or 8 excerpts from 2007- 2017 music I did.
There is some laid back guitar riff pieces there amongst the heavy synth work. - 


https://mixposure.com/bill-b/audio/30277/scenic-deletions


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Il Surrealista said:


> I have Posted 7 or 8 excerpts from 2007- 2017 music I did.
> There is some laid back guitar riff pieces there amongst the heavy synth work. -
> 
> 
> https://mixposure.com/bill-b/audio/30277/scenic-deletions


Nice and moody.
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> That had a catchy hook.


Thanks, Ill make a song out of it soon


----------



## Salty Rose

I’m playing a GC Epiphone 335 IG into an OD808 and then into a pair of daisy-chained black face Champs


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

netlocal said:


> I’m playing a GC Epiphone 335 IG into an OD808 and then into a pair of daisy-chained black face Champs



Nice work, on a cool laid back groove


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Just a slow idea from last night 
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something for Friday.
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Here I am at it with my TRIO again ... Mitch (hint hint)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Here I am at it with my TRIO again ... Mitch (hint hint)



I like this Trio riff, funds are just not available for anything gear wise at present :-(


----------



## Ramo




----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


>



Damn bro. I just started a mosh pit at work!


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Damn bro. I just started a mosh pit at work!


get your colleagues to join you too.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Great riff @Ramo


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Great riff @Ramo


im glad you dig it.


----------



## Eric'45

Ramo said:


>



That was really good! I love dark, heavy riffs, combined with faster passages.


----------



## Ramo

Eric'45 said:


> That was really good! I love dark, heavy riffs, combined with faster passages.


Thank you sir!


----------



## ibmorjamn




----------



## LRT#1

Hows it going IB
I can kinda hear what your doing there but the drums are a bit overpowering and covering the guitar. I think one or the others level needs to be adjusted up or down.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## ibmorjamn

I don't know if this will work with google drive ?
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_mHXkpo8rty6YayZIBBE9yuMeLqHot-i/view?usp=sharing


----------



## ibmorjamn

LRT#1 said:


> Hows it going IB
> I can kinda hear what your doing there but the drums are a bit overpowering and covering the guitar. I think one or the others level needs to be adjusted up or down.
> Thanks for sharing


I just adjusted a bunch of stuff. Cut out the extra guitar, doubled the drum and bass. Keyboard is a single track , I played all except the drum is midi ez drummer. The keys have mistakes but no automation.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


>



I like how it settled down after the intro, but it seems as if the keys were playing a different melody than the guitar.
Find the spot where the keys fit, similar to a bass line and it would gel much better.
Thanks for sharing 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> I don't know if this will work with google drive ?
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_mHXkpo8rty6YayZIBBE9yuMeLqHot-i/view?usp=sharing


Can’t get this one to play ??
Cheers


----------



## ibmorjamn

ibmorjamn said:


> I don't know if this will work with google drive ?
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1_mHXkpo8rty6YayZIBBE9yuMeLqHot-i/view?usp=sharing


I guess the link works Mitch ? Thanks for listening. The keyboard is a bitch. Lol


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Can’t get this one to play ??
> Cheers


Ok , I will try to fix it.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Can’t get this one to play ??
> Cheers


I am running out of space in soundcloud . For some reason it was the wrong link. this one. I will edit the guitar to better fit as it progresses.


----------



## ibmorjamn

LRT#1 said:


> Hows it going IB
> I can kinda hear what your doing there but the drums are a bit overpowering and covering the guitar. I think one or the others level needs to be adjusted up or down.
> Thanks for sharing


Good , man . How are you getting along superman?


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I like how it settled down after the intro, but it seems as if the keys were playing a different melody than the guitar.
> Find the spot where the keys fit, similar to a bass line and it would gel much better.
> Thanks for sharing
> Mitch


This one is based off of the keyboard which is sort of a scale thing I did at a much faster bpm. I like it faster but I couldn't make it work. I did the bass line because I needed something other than a click track. Guitar and drums were last. The one I just posted has a reworked drum track. It will likely change several more times until I get tired of messing with it. The guitar is going to get better but I have a issue were I can not track midi and instrument because some how the line 6 mixed it up and did some weird stuff. So I recorded the keyboard and mixed down and then did the rest. It is difficult because I don't know the first thing about where the keyboard notes coincide with the 6 string so it is a slow process. I have to hit guitar notes and keys so I can find the notes. I’m sure there a chart. The keyboard is only 37 not 88.I know it can shift but I like it where it is.
The midi thing is a pain until figure that process out with the line 6.


----------



## LRT#1

ibmorjamn said:


> Good , man . How are you getting along superman?


Im doing good just been putting my days in at work and playing guitar when i have time
Been worki g with a new drummer and trying to get thing flowing.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> I am running out of space in soundcloud . For some reason it was the wrong link. this one. I will edit the guitar to better fit as it progresses.



I liked the second version much better than the the first.
Cheers


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I liked the second version much better than the the first.
> Cheers


Thanks , I am working on it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Thanks , I am working on it.


Wish I could help you with the keys. But I can only say UFO style, or Jon Lord


----------



## Eric'45

ibmorjamn said:


> I don't know the first thing about where the keyboard notes coincide with the 6 string so it is a slow process. I have to hit guitar notes and keys so I can find the notes. I’m sure there a chart. The keyboard is only 37 not 88.I know it can shift but I like it where it is.
> The midi thing is a pain until figure that process out with the line 6.


If you don't use the shift, the 37 Keys Keyboard should play about the ~3 Octaves of your Guitar. So, the lowest E on a 37- Key Device should fit your Low E string.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Eric'45 said:


> If you don't use the shift, the 37 Keys Keyboard should play about the ~3 Octaves of your Guitar. So, the lowest E on a 37- Key Device should fit your Low E string.


It does, I just figured it out.
I will move on from this song. Since most people could care less about musical growth.


----------



## LRT#1

ibmorjamn said:


> It does, I just figured it out.
> I will move on from this song. Since most people could care less about musical growth.



This is a good mix i can hear all the parts clearly


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> It does, I just figured it out.
> I will move on from this song. Since most people could care less about musical growth.



I like music growth, hell I have posted versions of my crap here. R2V2 - R2V4 are in this thread, I would like to hear how it evolves.
And I agree with @LRT#1


----------



## ibmorjamn

LRT#1 said:


> This is a good mix i can hear all the parts clearly


Thanks LRT#1. It is cleaning up still off a little at the end.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I like music growth, hell I have posted versions of my crap here. R2V2 - R2V4 are in this thread, I would like to hear how it evolves.
> And I agree with @LRT#1


Thanks Mitch. I just know music comes from a good place !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hell I got laid off of work last week and haven’t touched a guitar since last weekend, I have all the time in the world to play, but have no desire to.
I should go out to the garage and see if anything comes up..
Mitch


----------



## mcblink

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hell I got laid off of work last week and haven’t touched a guitar since last weekend, I have all the time in the world to play, but have no desire to.
> I should go out to the garage and see if anything comes up..
> Mitch


I KNOW THAT FEELING WELL


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

mcblink said:


> I KNOW THAT FEELING WELL


Yea it’s been over 5 years since I had been in this boat.
But the next door is not far away I hope .


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Yea it’s been over 5 years since I had been in this boat.
> But the next door is not far away I hope .


Sorry to hear that Mitch. If you can turn a wrench the Railroad is hiring.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Sorry to hear that Mitch. If you can turn a wrench the Railroad is hiring.


I tried to get a job with the Santa Fe 20 some years ago. The only wrenching I have ever done is on my own vehicles.
Thanks


----------



## C-Grin

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hell I got laid off of work last week and haven’t touched a guitar since last weekend, I have all the time in the world to play, but have no desire to.
> I should go out to the garage and see if anything comes up..
> Mitch


All hell, sorry to hear that brother. Been there myself also quite a few time, I am sure something will break for you.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

C-Grin said:


> All hell, sorry to hear that brother. Been there myself also quite a few time, I am sure something will break for you.


Thanks buddy I appreciate it.
It should but I am just getting tired of this crap.
Thanks 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A piece to get the rest of last week off
my mind !!
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## C-Grin

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks buddy I appreciate it.
> It should but I am just getting tired of this crap.
> Thanks
> Mitch


Weird times we live in brother, one lost bid and who knows what tomorrow holds for me. I told the wife she needs a raise


----------



## C-Grin

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A piece to get the rest of last week off
> my mind !!
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch



Riff therapy  nice work


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

C-Grin said:


> Riff therapy  nice work


I sincerely appreciate your compliment brother


----------



## Ramo

New bass guitar, new riff, let the chug commence!!! LoL


----------



## Sapient

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A piece to get the rest of last week off
> my mind !!
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch




Good stuff, Mitch. You know life is ups and downs and jobs are a lot about that. The other half of this is just when things get back together again to be good. The first half just sucks though. Rinse, repeat.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Hell I got laid off of work last week and haven’t touched a guitar since last weekend, I have all the time in the world to play, but have no desire to.
> I should go out to the garage and see if anything comes up..
> Mitch


I’m sorry to hear that Mitch. Im sure you will find something soon.


----------



## Bownse

Just sit in your fav chair and play acoustic blues for the mood.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

More ideas with the TRIO+


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LiveeviL2000 said:


> More ideas with the TRIO+



Sounds great brother Live..
Cheers


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> More ideas with the TRIO+



Good old hard rock


----------



## Headache

A small contribution


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something from this afternoon.
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Another thing from earlier today..
Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Added bass


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



Love it bro


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Love it bro


Thanks Mitch, I sent you email, check it.


----------



## Ramo

Thrash alert!









						Evil Forces 1st Mix
					

Listen to Evil Forces 1st Mix by Ramo Baramia #np on #SoundCloud




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Thrash alert!
> 
> https://soundcloud


Nothing on my end yet buddy ..


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nothing on my end yet buddy ..


Fixed it


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Fixed it


Sounds great brother, speedy Thrash


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sounds great brother, speedy Thrash


Did you headbang ?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Did you headbang ?


Yes


----------



## JeffMcLeod

> Ramo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you headbang ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mitchell Pearrow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Hey what can I say 
If it rocks it rocks, and my head starts rocking with it..


----------



## junk notes

I posted this demo in the Marshall Amps section for the other members, but I wanted to put a link here!


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Not so special


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> I posted this demo in the Marshall Amps section for the other members, but I wanted to put a link here!


where is u at hommie? Have not seen you in a while...I hope all is good and you are busy thrashing....


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something slow compared to Ramo’s
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Something slow compared to Ramo’s
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



The clean parts sounds song from Rockstar movie with Mark walberg.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> The clean parts sounds song from Rockstar movie with Mark walberg.


That’s pretty cool, I haven’t seen that movie in a long time.
But I don’t remember it having that slow melody in it.
Thanks buddy


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Something slow compared to Ramo’s
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch




Nice melody Mitch. I like the chorus/delay? on the clean part in the beginning. Use that as a backdrop and dub something over it. Sounded nice.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Nice melody Mitch. I like the chorus/delay? on the clean part in the beginning. Use that as a backdrop and dub something over it. Sounded nice.


That’s a great idea Jeff, not sure when I can get to it, but I will.
Thanks for listening and the cool idea.

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## don550

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for listening
> 
> Mitch



Les Paul + Marshal Amp + Mitch Pearrow + Nice Riffs = Tonal Ear Candy

Thanks Mitch for sharing!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

don550 said:


> Les Paul + Marshal Amp + Mitch Pearrow + Nice Riffs = Tonal Ear Candy
> 
> Thanks Mitch for sharing!


And I thank you my friend for listening..

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Another one 
Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Just another Saturday !!
Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Last one of the night !!

Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## tubes

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Last one of the night !!
> 
> Thanks for listening
> Mitch



You're a trooper Mitch.

Do you still have a hollow guitar?
I ask because the first time I heard one of your vids you were playing a hollow guitar and it sounded good.
It was like a (literally) garage band recording but I used my super-power to hear the guitar tone.

FWIW my super power is the ability to re-constitute and enjoy the tone of a guitar and amp even if the recording was low-tech.
Some may call it a delusion. I call it a super power.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tubes said:


> You're a trooper Mitch.
> 
> Do you still have a hollow guitar?
> I ask because the first time I heard one of your vids you were playing a hollow guitar and it sounded good.
> It was like a (literally) garage band recording but I used my super-power to hear the guitar tone.
> 
> FWIW my super power is the ability to re-constitute and enjoy the tone of a guitar and amp even if the recording was low-tech.
> Some may call it a delusion. I call it a super power.


My grandson had a semi hollow, but I have never owned one, your super power is a great gift.. as all my recording’s are sub par 
iPhone only,, but it works for me.
Thanks buddy for taking the time to give a listen.

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## tubes

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My grandson had a semi hollow, but I have never owned one, your super power is a great gift.. as all my recording’s are sub par
> iPhone only,, but it works for me.
> Thanks buddy for taking the time to give a listen.
> 
> Cheers
> Mitch


Oh darn, I'm racist about guitars and ageist too. I hear a hollow guitar and I presume it must be the older person who plays that.

> iPhone only,
We are spoiled by cunning little devices. My mate records rehearsals and gigs with a Zoom. I think 'well that's not going to sound good'. 
But it turns out to be surprisingly good.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tubes said:


> Oh darn, I'm racist about guitars and ageist too. I hear a hollow guitar and I presume it must be the older person who plays that.
> 
> > iPhone only,
> We are spoiled by cunning little devices. My mate records rehearsals and gigs with a Zoom. I think 'well that's not going to sound good'.
> But it turns out to be surprisingly good.


Well we do both play V’s so maybe it came from that. 
My grandson had a camera on a tripod that came out sounding pretty decent, but the iPhone has been the most used since..
Cheers


----------



## Headache




----------



## Headache




----------



## JeffMcLeod

Headache said:


>




Nice looking axe, what is that?


----------



## Headache

JeffMcLeod said:


> Nice looking axe, what is that?


Thanks! It was a Lzzy Hale model.... But I got sick of the gold real quick and changed all the hardware to black and then painted the covers myself, added Duncan Blackouts and I'm super happy with it now!


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Headache said:


> Thanks! It was a Lzzy Hale model.... But I got sick of the gold real quick and changed all the hardware to black and then painted the covers myself, added Duncan Blackouts and I'm super happy with it now!



Is that an Epi?


----------



## Headache

JeffMcLeod said:


> Is that an Epi?


Yes sir


----------



## Headache

TSL cranked up tonight, I Love this amp!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A Buzzed riff !

Thanks 
Mitch


----------



## LRT#1

Todays riff


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

How about some more of my sloppy work.
Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Todays riff



I like it….

Cheers


----------



## LRT#1

Thanks mitch its a rough idia that i came up with the other day. I used my phone so i wouldnt forget it, now i need to build on it


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

LRT#1 said:


> Thanks mitch its a rough idia that i came up with the other day. I used my phone so i wouldnt forget it, now i need to build on it


That’s the same thing I have been doing…
Nice work to expand on my friend


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tonight’s addition with yesterday’s help.

Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## junk notes

Some nice tones there @Mitchell Pearrow. Low mids punching though dirty and cleaned up.
Always like when you break out the V !
Had a little Accept to it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

junk notes said:


> Some nice tones there @Mitchell Pearrow. Low mids punching though dirty and cleaned up.
> Always like when you break out the V !
> Had a little Accept to it.


It had seemed like I hadn’t played it in a bit..
And the bites it has for the tones I love,, all reside in it.
Thanks for the Accept compliment..

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## junk notes

oh, this from another thread; so I will post here appropriately. farting around with some Yngwie (w/SV20H) turning out to be more of a challenge with a traditional Stratocaster. I could use a superstrat, but that would not compliment YJM tones, although would sound great!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tonight’s mistake 

Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## Bull Rock

Some tune I've been tinkering with throughout da covids..on The Crate SS


----------



## Bull Rock

Da Mini


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

That mini sounds huge,
Love the SS contribution as well .

Thanks for sharing Bull


----------



## tubes

Bull Rock said:


> Some tune I've been tinkering with throughout da covids..on The Crate SS



That sounds kinda well-balanced in my headphones.
I like that.


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Salty Rose




----------



## Bull Rock

Done with a phone, best with headphones.


----------



## Bull Rock

Some MONTROSE old skool Kool Rock Candy. (Complete with flubz as I haven't played this in years lol) HEADPHONES work best.


----------



## Tony Birringuer

When i was younger....


----------



## Ramo

My latest






						SoundCloud - Hear the world’s sounds
					

Explore the largest community of artists, bands, podcasters and creators of music & audio




					soundcloud.app.goo.gl


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



Most excellent


----------



## Ramo




----------



## ToneWitch

Play at X 1.25 speed because it’s fun lol


----------



## Bull Rock

Nice tone and playing. You rock.


----------



## ToneWitch

Bull Rock said:


> Nice tone and playing. You rock.


Appreciate the kind words! After suffering a major injury to my left hand it’s been an uphill battle to get my playing back.


----------



## Bull Rock

Keep on rocking man.


----------



## ToneWitch

Almost got it up to the X 1.25 speed lol


----------



## Bull Rock

RATM KITNO (Headphones work best)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A wank entry 

Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ToneWitch said:


> Almost got it up to the X 1.25 speed lol



That was excellent to me buddy..
I can’t play that well.

Cheers


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Bull Rock

^^^ Heavy \m/


----------



## Ramo

Thanks, heavy is what I do brother


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Was playing along with a drum track ,, and this came out of it 
Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## tubes

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Was playing along with a drum track ,, and this came out of it
> Thanks for listening
> 
> Mitch



Instantly made me think of Blackmore.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tubes said:


> Instantly made me think of Blackmore.


Thank you so much for the compliment brother.. I do appreciate it, he and Iommi are both the ones that made me want to play a guitar..
Thanks 
Mitch


----------



## junk notes

right on @Mitchell Pearrow They both were influences on us all one way or another, probably explains why you have clips with 3/4 and not just posting up a safe 4/4. rock on brother!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

junk notes said:


> right on @Mitchell Pearrow They both were influences on us all one way or another, probably explains why you have clips with 3/4 and not just posting up a safe 4/4. rock on brother!


A thank you is in order here..
I appreciate the compliment, and I think my timing still needs improvement, but my clips are off the cuff, and when it feels like it’s time to change I just do it, without thinking or counting.
Probably why I can’t find a bassist.. lol
Thanks for your support @junk notes 


Mitch


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



Pure ass kicker here !!


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Pure ass kicker here !!


thanks, Mitch.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something with little effort..
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Trident

*GO MITCH! *


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trident said:


> *GO MITCH! *


Thanks for the continued support buddy.. I greatly appreciate it.

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Like the other title says..

Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## Leonard Neemoil

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Something with little effort..
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch




That's a nice catchy riff.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Leonard Neemoil said:


> That's a nice catchy riff.


Thanks brother I appreciate the compliment


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



Love this nasty heavy groove here brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Not much happening 

Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>


----------



## Headache

Here is my quick 2nd test with the new Focusrite Scarlett Solo into my phone. 
Joyo Firebrand, BFG LP with a Duncan blackened Black Winter, mic is a sennheiser e609 and it's sitting over a celestion V30 for those that would want to know such things.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Here is my quick 2nd test with the new Focusrite Scarlett Solo into my phone.
> Joyo Firebrand, BFG LP with a Duncan blackened Black Winter, mic is a sennheiser e609 and it's sitting over a celestion V30 for those that would want to know such things.



Killer as always Steve !!


----------



## RCM 800

Was messing around with some new gear and came up with this. Jackson JS34 into marshall OR20 head into 2notes captor 16. Direct into Focusrite 2i2 and into ableton live. No eq, no effects. Using built in IR on the captor. Bass is the or20 on 20w mode with the gain pulled back and the captor IR set to bass. Guitars are mid power mode dimed. Timing is shit because I suck at playing against a metronome and havent figured out Addictive drums yet.


----------



## Ramo

RCM 800 said:


> Was messing around with some new gear and came up with this. Jackson JS34 into marshall OR20 head into 2notes captor 16. Direct into Focusrite 2i2 and into ableton live. No eq, no effects. Using built in IR on the captor. Bass is the or20 on 20w mode with the gain pulled back and the captor IR set to bass. Guitars are mid power mode dimed. Timing is shit because I suck at playing against a metronome and havent figured out Addictive drums yet.



You earned respect because you have Jackson guitar .

Good tone and playing! 

I want to hear more chug chug chaga chaga and squeals from trem abuse…


----------



## RCM 800

Ramo said:


> You earned respect because you have Jackson guitar .
> 
> Good tone and playing!
> 
> I want to hear more chug chug chaga chaga and squeals from trem abuse…


Thanks, yea except for the trems and fretwork (easily if not cheaply fixed) the cheap Jacksons are a great value IMO. I had a SL1 back in the 90's but never connected with it but I love my dinkys. I cant chug like you but Ill come up with something lol.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RCM 800 said:


> Was messing around with some new gear and came up with this. Jackson JS34 into marshall OR20 head into 2notes captor 16. Direct into Focusrite 2i2 and into ableton live. No eq, no effects. Using built in IR on the captor. Bass is the or20 on 20w mode with the gain pulled back and the captor IR set to bass. Guitars are mid power mode dimed. Timing is shit because I suck at playing against a metronome and havent figured out Addictive drums yet.



That sounds damn good bro,, thanks for posting it on up..


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Everything seems to blend together..
No new ideas,, for some time..
My humble riff for today..
Thanks for listening!!

Mitch


----------



## RCM 800

ok so I cant use drums as an excuse for my shit timing this time. I think I need to practice more lol. Anyways heres another diddy. Basically same (jackson guit, ibz bass, or20) settings as last one but with a TS9 set for clean boost on the guits and bass. Little post delay on the lead guit. Havent figured out how to crop yet but at least I got drums on it this time.


----------



## Ramo

RCM 800 said:


> ok so I cant use drums as an excuse for my shit timing this time. I think I need to practice more lol. Anyways heres another diddy. Basically same (jackson guit, ibz bass, or20) settings as last one but with a TS9 set for clean boost on the guits and bass. Little post delay on the lead guit. Havent figured out how to crop yet but at least I got drums on it this time.



Good rhythm and lead. 

Now increase the speed 
@Mitchell Pearrow 

Good work, man.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Good rhythm and lead.
> 
> Now increase the speed
> @Mitchell Pearrow
> 
> Good work, man.


Thank you @Ramo


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RCM 800 said:


> ok so I cant use drums as an excuse for my shit timing this time. I think I need to practice more lol. Anyways heres another diddy. Basically same (jackson guit, ibz bass, or20) settings as last one but with a TS9 set for clean boost on the guits and bass. Little post delay on the lead guit. Havent figured out how to crop yet but at least I got drums on it this time.



Sounds good buddy.. I also have timing issues, but they get better.. the more you play them..

Cheers


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A short quickie 


@Ramo excellent work my friend 
Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## RCM 800

messing around with getting recorded tone close to my normal base tone. Added a room mic on top of the load box. Seems like they fill each other out. Hit record and noodled forever.


----------



## LiveeviL2000

It’s been a while since I’ve posted anything here. 
Some riffage came to me and thought I’d share.


----------



## tubes

RCM 800 said:


> ok so I cant use drums as an excuse for my shit timing this time. I think I need to practice more lol. Anyways heres another diddy. Basically same (jackson guit, ibz bass, or20) settings as last one but with a TS9 set for clean boost on the guits and bass. Little post delay on the lead guit. Havent figured out how to crop yet but at least I got drums on it this time.




> Little post delay on the lead guit
I like this. This makes the guitar sound like it's in the same acoustic environment as the backing track.
Some of your other clips had good guitar sound with minimal effects. I like that sound.
But some backing tracks already have their own acoustic environment so it's good to fix any large mismatch between guitar and backing.

I'm ranting aren't I ?


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> It’s been a while since I’ve posted anything here.
> Some riffage came to me and thought I’d share.



You using metal zone aren’t you?

Your speed is improving!!!!


----------



## LiveeviL2000

Ramo said:


> You using metal zone aren’t you?
> 
> Your speed is improving!!!!


Yup. It sounds better on this guitar than the Rat does.


----------



## junk notes

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A short quickie
> 
> 
> @Ramo excellent work my friend
> Thanks for listening
> 
> Mitch



At the end there, was a perfect DLR outro .._WTF! _


----------



## junk notes

Ramo said:


>



Continue to inflict pain on us all !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

junk notes said:


> At the end there, was a perfect DLR outro .._WTF! _


It was just time to bring it to the end !!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tonight’s addition..
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## LiveeviL2000

One more. 

More down tempo


----------



## Ramo

LiveeviL2000 said:


> Yup. It sounds better on this guitar than the Rat does.


Only reason I want to come to USA is to take away that metal zone…


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Just a little fun with last nights riff..
Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## Jet Bycraft

Here is a little something I did back in 2016.


----------



## Ramo

Jet Bycraft said:


> Here is a little something I did back in 2016.



Awesome shredding!


----------



## lenheyvan

The sound source is a mixture of original riffs and covers.

One guitar track is copied from the left channel and the right channel.

The timing of one of them is shifted by a few ms.

I urge you to listen to it with headphones.


----------



## Ramo

lenheyvan said:


> The sound source is a mixture of original riffs and covers.
> 
> One guitar track is copied from the left channel and the right channel.
> 
> The timing of one of them is shifted by a few ms.
> 
> I urge you to listen to it with headphones.



Great 80s vibe.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jet Bycraft said:


> Here is a little something I did back in 2016.



That is a great entrance 
Nice work brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

lenheyvan said:


> The sound source is a mixture of original riffs and covers.
> 
> One guitar track is copied from the left channel and the right channel.
> 
> The timing of one of them is shifted by a few ms.
> 
> I urge you to listen to it with headphones.



Great work on meshing all this together 
Sounds fantastic to my ears


----------



## Ramo

this weeks riff, could not think of anything better than this lol


----------



## lenheyvan

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Great work on meshing all this together
> Sounds fantastic to my ears


Mitchell thanks!

Your words make me feel good about playing guitar today! LOL!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

lenheyvan said:


> Mitchell thanks!
> 
> Your words make me feel good about playing guitar today! LOL!


That’s a good thing


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> this weeks riff, could not think of anything better than this lol



Love the riff brother, drums seem to be out of sync


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Love the riff brother, drums seem to be out of sync


Its not out of synch, just different beat that not 100% match. I had very little time to make riff and threw bunch of shit together, even my tone seems scooped.

Oh well, shit happens.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Its not out of synch, just different beat that not 100% match. I had very little time to make riff and threw bunch of shit together, even my tone seems scooped.
> 
> Oh well, shit happens.


I still like the riff


----------



## Bull Rock

Here's my quick hack job of Trower bridge of sighs riffage.


----------



## Riffraff

This morning's jam with my MIM FSR Tele and Peavey Rockmaster tube preamp.


----------



## tubes

Jet Bycraft said:


> Here is a little something I did back in 2016.



Well that's quite something.
I am lost for words.
Impressive use of wah in that clip.


----------



## tubes

lenheyvan said:


> The sound source is a mixture of original riffs and covers.
> 
> One guitar track is copied from the left channel and the right channel.
> 
> The timing of one of them is shifted by a few ms.
> 
> I urge you to listen to it with headphones.



I listened with headphones.
It has some life because it's not just the same sound we have all heard so many times before.


----------



## tubes

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Just a little fun with last nights riff..
> Thanks for listening
> 
> Mitch



I HAVE to like this one because V.
Nice looking V, too.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tubes said:


> I HAVE to like this one because V.
> Nice looking V, too.


Thank you Tubes
I love that V


----------



## lenheyvan

tubes said:


> I listened with headphones.
> It has some life because it's not just the same sound we have all heard so many times before.


Thank you!
It sounded a little different and interesting.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


> Here's my quick hack job of Trower bridge of sighs riffage.



Love me some Trower 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Riffraff said:


> This morning's jam with my MIM FSR Tele and Peavey Rockmaster tube preamp.



Nice job Riff
As always a very great tone and playing


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Jet Bycraft said:


> Here is a little something I did back in 2016.




Vicious!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

I hope you like tonight’s little riff 
Thanks for listening !!

Mitch


----------



## Jet Bycraft

Special thanks to Ramo, Mitchell Pearrow, tubes and JeffMcLeod, and thanks to all that watched and listened.


----------



## RCM 800

Jet Bycraft said:


> Special thanks to Ramo, Mitchell Pearrow, tubes and JeffMcLeod, and thanks to all that watched and listened.



f'ing killer man! Reminds me of Vai before he transitioned beyond rock and roll.


----------



## Riffraff

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I hope you like tonight’s little riff
> Thanks for listening !!
> 
> Mitch



Punchy tone bro, love the V!


Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice job Riff
> As always a very great tone and playing


Thanks Mitch!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Riffraff said:


> Punchy tone bro, love the V!
> 
> Thanks Mitch!


Thanks Riff 
I love that V as well


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Jet Bycraft said:


> Special thanks to Ramo, Mitchell Pearrow, tubes and JeffMcLeod, and thanks to all that watched and listened.



Outstanding brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A little bit more of a slow down riff.
Thanks for listening.


Mitch


----------



## RCM 800

first try at making a music video lol. Got a new guitar so I thought I would riff a little and stick it on here.


----------



## RCM 800

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A little bit more of a slow down riff.
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> 
> Mitch



what year is your Studio Mitch? I had an '08 just like yours and its one of the guitars I really really miss.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RCM 800 said:


> what year is your Studio Mitch? I had an '08 just like yours and its one of the guitars I really really miss.


Mine is a 2011 and it can be mean .. thanks


----------



## NewReligion

Post Surgery on Right Hand Exercise.


----------



## saxon68

NewReligion said:


> Post Surgery on Right Hand Exercise.



Amazing as always!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RCM 800 said:


> first try at making a music video lol. Got a new guitar so I thought I would riff a little and stick it on here.



This sounds great buddy !!

Thanks for sharing 
Mitch


----------



## RCM 800

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This sounds great buddy !!
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> Mitch


Thanks man. I think Im getting closer to being able to capture what Origins really sound like. Really driving me nuts how people shit on these amps when I know they can give up the goods. The only effect on this one is a ts9 set for clean boost.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RCM 800 said:


> Thanks man. I think Im getting closer to being able to capture what Origins really sound like. Really driving me nuts how people shit on these amps when I know they can give up the goods. The only effect on this one is a ts9 set for clean boost.


Well buddy that was awesome , and I had no idea that was your Origin’s
I think I like it more now..


Cheers


----------



## RCM 800

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Well buddy that was awesome , and I had no idea that was your Origin’s
> I think I like it more now..
> 
> 
> Cheers


Im running it pushed hard into an attenuator and that helps. Its loud enough the guitar still interacts with the speaker but not deafening. I need to dig thru my storage and get some more of my mics out. Im still losing some of the highs when I record but its getting closer to the way they sound in the room which is what Im trying to achieve.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RCM 800 said:


> Im running it pushed hard into an attenuator and that helps. Its loud enough the guitar still interacts with the speaker but not deafening. I need to dig thru my storage and get some more of my mics out. Im still losing some of the highs when I record but its getting closer to the way they sound in the room which is what Im trying to achieve.


It is sounding excellent to me,, I bet it’s rocking in the room..
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A little bit more fun with last nights riff..
Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

NewReligion said:


> Post Surgery on Right Hand Exercise.



David you have the utmost control of all that you do my friend,, not hearing rust my brother.

Mitch


----------



## RCM 800

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A little bit more fun with last nights riff..
> Thanks for listening
> 
> Mitch



is that with your MG cabs? Every time I try one of the new DSL C's I hate them and Im wondering if its all the speaker because yours sound way better.


----------



## NewReligion

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> David you have the utmost control of all that you do my friend,, not hearing rust my brother.
> 
> Mitch



Thank you Mitch. You are very kind.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RCM 800 said:


> is that with your MG cabs? Every time I try one of the new DSL C's I hate them and Im wondering if its all the speaker because yours sound way better.


Yes I am using the 70/80’s and stock MG cabs.
Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## NewReligion

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A little bit more of a slow down riff.
> Thanks for listening.
> 
> 
> Mitch




Nice smooth and saturated tone Mitch. Diggin’ the riffs too.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

NewReligion said:


> Nice smooth and saturated tone Mitch. Diggin’ the riffs too.


Thank you David my friend 
I appreciate the support and encouragement


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tonight’s little addition..
With inspiration from @tomsvintage 
Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## tomsvintage

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Tonight’s little addition..
> With inspiration from @tomsvintage
> Thanks for listening
> 
> Mitch



Very nice Mitch !!!! Thanks for sharing !! Rock on brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tomsvintage said:


> Very nice Mitch !!!! Thanks for sharing !! Rock on brother


Thank you for the compliment brother.
I will do my best my friend


----------



## tubes

Jet Bycraft said:


> Special thanks to Ramo, Mitchell Pearrow, tubes and JeffMcLeod, and thanks to all that watched and listened.



Outstanding.
The wah got to me again. 
I like the way you use a wah. It's integrated.


----------



## Ramo




----------



## NewReligion

saxon68 said:


> Amazing as always!!


Thank you. It is a long road ahead.

David


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A cool little groove to me..
Thanks for listening !

Mitch


----------



## junk notes

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A cool little groove to me..
> Thanks for listening !
> 
> Mitch



sounds groovy! sounded 1 louder, started to feedback certain parts.


----------



## JJ119

NewReligion said:


> Post Surgery on Right Hand Exercise.




Fantastic!!


----------



## NewReligion

JJ119 said:


> Fantastic!!


 Thank you @JJ119 

It will be a long road ahead, David Hopkins.


----------



## junk notes

NewReligion said:


> Post Surgery on Right Hand Exercise.


I am liking your aggressive tones. It sounds like I could do some serious damage with that head, but of course you making it sound good and feeling better is music to my ears! Continue with this therapy, please!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

junk notes said:


> sounds groovy! sounded 1 louder, started to feedback certain parts.


Thank you for listening bro. I appreciate your kind words of encouragement and support.
Mitch


----------



## NewReligion

junk notes said:


> I am liking your aggressive tones. It sounds like I could do some serious damage with that head, but of course you making it sound good and feeling better is music to my ears! Continue with this therapy, please!



Thank you for all of the great words @junk notes 

David


----------



## RCM 800

been coming up with lots of riffs but forget to record them so heres a little vid to keep the thread rolling.
edited to add: Charvel San Dimas, Or20 dimed into two notes captor set for -20db and finally into Avatar 1x12 cab with a 16ohm Greenback


----------



## Jubilant

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A cool little groove to me..
> Thanks for listening !
> 
> Mitch



I like it too brother! Nice groove Mitch!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dan myers said:


> I like it too brother! Nice groove Mitch!!


Thanks Dan I appreciate you taking the time to check it out.
Cheers


----------



## Headache

This guitar has a new favorite amp. 
Sorry it's so dark, it was fading light and I didn't realize it.


----------



## RCM 800

another quickie.


----------



## RCM 800

Headache said:


> This guitar has a new favorite amp.
> Sorry it's so dark, it was fading light and I didn't realize it.



are you running a noise gate? For how much distortion there is its remarkably quiet for the pauses.


----------



## Headache

RCM 800 said:


> are you running a noise gate? For how much distortion there is its remarkably quiet for the pauses.


Thanks, and Yes, I run the EHX East River OD in front of an original ISP decimator as a gate. It does a pretty good job for it not being the latest and greatest!
And the 6505 isn't known for being a quiet amp whatsoever ha ha, it's a snarly hissy bastard sometimes. 
It all worked out nicely for this take anyhow.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RCM 800 said:


> another quickie.



Your Strat is running on all 8 bro,, sounds really healthy and heavy !!
Cheers


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> This guitar has a new favorite amp.
> Sorry it's so dark, it was fading light and I didn't realize it.



Has a very cool Priest vibe going in there.

Mitch


----------



## RCM 800

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Your Strat is running on all 8 bro,, sounds really healthy and heavy !!
> Cheers


haha thanks, Im experimenting with no pedals and the Origin. The amp is so loud in here I can barely stand it yet you can still here me flogging the guitar lol. I think the mic on my phone is adding to the distortion too cause its actually a little cleaner and less buzzy than is being recorded.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RCM 800 said:


> haha thanks, Im experimenting with no pedals and the Origin. The amp is so loud in here I can barely stand it yet you can still here me flogging the guitar lol. I think the mic on my phone is adding to the distortion too cause its actually a little cleaner and less buzzy than is being recorded.


Yea I have a problem trying to get a good recording of my origin as well, but I am also using my iPhone..


----------



## Ramo




----------



## RCM 800

Ramo said:


>



Dude thats some crushing tone.


----------



## Ramo

RCM 800 said:


> Dude thats some crushing tone.


Thanks man.


----------



## junk notes

Ramo said:


>



Drums are matched up great, sounds really mean @Ramo !


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> Drums are matched up great, sounds really mean @Ramo !


Thanks junk notes, appreciate you listening to the clip.


----------



## Bull Rock

Stuff.
Haven't posted in a while so...


----------



## Ramo

Bull Rock said:


> Stuff.
> Haven't posted in a while so...



I really dig intro, you should work on it bit more to see where it will go.


----------



## Bull Rock

Thx man thought I'd change it up from Rage and Montrose etc covers to just original riffs lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


> Stuff.
> Haven't posted in a while so...



I listened to it from my YouTube feed,, because I am one of your subscribers.
Made me pick up a guitar and play..
Thanks for the motivation.

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

What I played after listening to my brother @Bull Rock


----------



## Bull Rock

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I listened to it from my YouTube feed,, because I am one of your subscribers.
> Made me pick up a guitar and play..
> Thanks for the motivation.
> 
> Mitch


That's great!! Keep rocking Man!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


> That's great!! Keep rocking Man!!


I did have a flub moment, but in true rocker fashion, I played through ,, lol


----------



## Bull Rock

The show must go on...I flub all the time, just roll with it.


----------



## RCM 800

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> What I played after listening to my brother @Bull Rock



That diddy needs Rob Halford to scream over it. Nice bro.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RCM 800 said:


> That diddy needs Rob Halford to scream over it. Nice bro.


Thank ya bro I appreciate it


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> What I played after listening to my brother @Bull Rock



Get in there Mitch, I like the downpicking and riff is aggressive… Now, go play it on proper metal guitar… get your V out…


----------



## Bull Rock

Off the cuff


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Get in there Mitch, I like the downpicking and riff is aggressive… Now, go play it on proper metal guitar… get your V out…


Ha Ha you and Headache 
Will do my brother’s


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


> Off the cuff



I think that has hints of the Doors, Zep, and Yes.
Nice work


----------



## Headache




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


>



Ripping Riff


----------



## Headache




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


>



Hit the switch heavy \m/


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

@Ramo @Headache 
Here you go guys !!
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## RCM 800

man you guys are gonna make me have to get my V out of storage and put back together lol.


----------



## Headache

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> @Ramo @Headache
> Here you go guys !!
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch




Yes yes yes! Win! For my ears, And for my eyes!

See what awesome things happen when you play the great guitars!


----------



## Harlequin tusk

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Tonight’s little addition..
> With inspiration from @tomsvintage
> Thanks for listening
> 
> Mitch



Love that Strat, looks just like the one I bot new long ago and sold to move to La....wish I could find it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Harlequin tusk said:


> Love that Strat, looks just like the one I bot new long ago and sold to move to La....wish I could find it.


Thanks bro , it’s a MIM that I picked from a pawnshop in my neighborhood.. I dropped a JBjr in the bridge, and a hot rails in the neck.
Thanks 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo

RCM 800 said:


> man you guys are gonna make me have to get my V out of storage and put back together lol.


Just do it already!!!


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> @Ramo @Headache
> Here you go guys !!
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



V is for metal start for ping pong Korky Bucheck


----------



## JJ119

RCM 800 said:


> man you guys are gonna make me have to get my V out of storage and put back together lol.



DO IT!!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Another riff for Saturday 

Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## RCM 800

Messing around with recording some of my music ideas and came up with this riff and melody. Recorded it and threw it together with and some pictures I took on the Mojave Road in AZ/NV/CA. 
Gear is: Charvel San Dimas with Floyd 
Silver Horse overdrive set for boost with the toggle down.
Marshall Or20 on low power mode but running pretty dimed. 
Avatar classic 112 with a greenback. 
Close mic sm57 just off the dustcap 
Room mic Audio Technica AT2020 (really just to add presence) 
into focusrite 2i2 recorded with ableton live lite. Drums are from addictive drums. 
no effects on guitar except post delay on lead guitar.


----------



## RCM 800

haha just realized at about 15 seconds my dog decided to add her dog tags to the track.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RCM 800 said:


> Messing around with recording some of my music ideas and came up with this riff and melody. Recorded it and threw it together with and some pictures I took on the Mojave Road in AZ/NV/CA.
> Gear is: Charvel San Dimas with Floyd
> Silver Horse overdrive set for boost with the toggle down.
> Marshall Or20 on low power mode but running pretty dimed.
> Avatar classic 112 with a greenback.
> Close mic sm57 just off the dustcap
> Room mic Audio Technica AT2020 (really just to add presence)
> into focusrite 2i2 recorded with ableton live lite. Drums are from addictive drums.
> no effects on guitar except post delay on lead guitar.



I think this is a good track bro


----------



## Headache

Tonight's mayhem.


----------



## RCM 800

Headache said:


> Tonight's mayhem.



Brutal!


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


> Tonight's mayhem.



see, you gave up on GG guitars and riffs are brutal and fast now days. 

hows things in mountains of Mongolia?


----------



## Headache

Ramo said:


> see, you gave up on GG guitars and riffs are brutal and fast now days.
> 
> hows things in mountains of Mongolia?


Mongolian life is so good!

Where you been hiding out man? Haven't seen you in awhile.


----------



## Ramo

@Headache i only show up when you play proper guitars lol


----------



## BftGibson

Been awhile..gear is gone except few select items..seem to focus better maybe,,same ol same ol slap something in Reaper & see what comes out


----------



## mcblink

Ramo said:


> @Headache i only show up when you play proper guitars lol



Your riffing is maturing very nicely! That one sounds like the beginnings of a pretty mean song!


----------



## Ramo

mcblink said:


> Your riffing is maturing very nicely! That one sounds like the beginnings of a pretty mean song!


Thanks


----------



## Ramo

BftGibson said:


> Been awhile..gear is gone except few select items..seem to focus better maybe,,same ol same ol slap something in Reaper & see what comes out



You is back, cool tune..


----------



## Salty Rose

Amp volume max. No pedals. PB100 with 6db cut.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for listening
> 
> Mitch



Mitch , you got the tone dialed in and I enjoyed the riff!
I put new strings on the Dean V this morning and recorded some mindless string bending !
Not sure I want to post it up.
I did accidentally blend both pickups in the middle position. Super thick tone.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> Mitch , you got the tone dialed in and I enjoyed the riff!
> I put new strings on the Dean V this morning and recorded some mindless string bending !
> Not sure I want to post it up.
> I did accidentally blend both pickups in the middle position. Super thick tone.


Caught it on the YouTube channel bro.. I liked the tones your getting from it.
You should post it here as well buddy..

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> @Headache i only show up when you play proper guitars lol



I totally agree with Blink brother,, you are becoming a demon.. nice work on that one.
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

BftGibson said:


> Been awhile..gear is gone except few select items..seem to focus better maybe,,same ol same ol slap something in Reaper & see what comes out



Excellent work Den .. glad to see ya posting again.

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Salty Rose said:


> Amp volume max. No pedals. PB100 with 6db cut.



Sounding real tight here my friend, amp ain’t no slouch either, playing is on the money..

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ha Ha this thread came alive today..

Cheers


----------



## ibmorjamn

Salty Rose said:


> Amp volume max. No pedals. PB100 with 6db cut.



Well done!


----------



## ibmorjamn

mcblink said:


> Your riffing is maturing very nicely! That one sounds like the beginnings of a pretty mean song!


Sounds good , looks like you are developing the iron wrist ! Super chugging !


----------



## Salty Rose

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sounding real tight here my friend, amp ain’t no slouch either, playing is on the money..
> 
> Mitch


Thanks Mitch! 

Super cool sound guy at this show. We were loud, that guy didn’t bat an eye, he just handled it. Made it real fun.


----------



## BftGibson

Working on a new batch recently , anyone near East York PA, would like to put together fresh new run. Need bass & 2nd guitar. Plug n play situation. If i can get a solid lineup will put us in the studio & record it right. Thanks


----------



## Ramo

Salty Rose said:


> Amp volume max. No pedals. PB100 with 6db cut.



Rocking it, bro, looks like you had tons of fun!!!


----------



## ibmorjamn

Off The Wall








						Music Artist Plug
					

New music sharing platform get your music heard sell your music online create a music artist profile add all your music stores links to your profile page need no friends and followers to get your music seen import your itunes songs and get more streams  jump into the mix join for free  download...




					musicartistplug.com


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Ramo




----------



## Maxbrothman

I got my Marshall 2525h Studio four days ago and trying to find out how it works because it's not like any Marshall I have used before.

I was playing GnR on my Helix Stomp a year ago and trying to get back into Slash now.

This is direct to amp in low mode. Creamback and V30.


----------



## ibmorjamn

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> @Ramo @Headache
> Here you go guys !!
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



That’s a cool riff Mitch and the V is not bad either . Lol


----------



## Bull Rock




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

ibmorjamn said:


> That’s a cool riff Mitch and the V is not bad either . Lol


Thank you buddy.. I appreciate the compliment,, my biggest problem is that I don’t keep playing them all , to ingrain them into memory .. lol


----------



## RCM 800

not new, I made this a couple years ago when I got my first tele. I think the amp is a posistive grid software twin reverb.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Bull Rock said:


>



There is a nice fuzz on that. What is it?


----------



## Maxbrothman

RCM 800 said:


> not new, I made this a couple years ago when I got my first tele. I think the amp is a posistive grid software twin reverb.



Which amp is that? Do you you like some of ZZ Top?


----------



## RCM 800

Maxbrothman said:


> Which amp is that? Do you you like some of ZZ Top?


its a software model of a twin reverb. I dont remember the exact signal chain and all that stuff is on my computer thats in storage. And yes I like ZZtop a lot I have most of their stuff.


----------



## Maxbrothman

RCM 800 said:


> its a software model of a twin reverb. I dont remember the exact signal chain and all that stuff is on my computer thats in storage. And yes I like ZZtop a lot I have most of their stuff.


Some modelling stuff is great like that. I hear ZZ top in your playing.


----------



## RCM 800

Maxbrothman said:


> Some modelling stuff is great like that. I hear ZZ top in your playing.


oh cool thanks!


----------



## Bull Rock

Maxbrothman said:


> There is a nice fuzz on that. What is it?


Hey thx, it's just the amp.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Bull Rock said:


> Hey thx, it's just the amp.


Which amp? I have heard regular amps getting a fuzz with distortion with a pedal at gigs. So I am interested.


----------



## Bull Rock

Some cheese


----------



## Bull Rock




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


>



This one has all the pieces that I like…
Thanks for sharing your work brother.

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Bull Rock

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> This one has all the pieces that I like…
> Thanks for sharing your work brother.
> 
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thx man.keep on rocking Mitch


----------



## RCM 800




----------



## Maxbrothman

Someone gave me an idea here with ZZ Top and in another thread, someone said they were playing with single coils into their 2525h and someone else was talking Strat. So I went and did a SSS Strat into the 2525h and played some ZZ Top. And yes, those are the settings I dialed in.


----------



## Bull Rock

Mini jam


----------



## RCM 800

Bull Rock said:


> Mini jam



Im using my mini as a speaker for my computer right now but they are cool little amps.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


> Mini jam



Digging this mini jam


----------



## Maxbrothman

I was wondering if my Epiphone SG with P90s could sound like Nirvana through the 2525h.


----------



## Bull Rock




----------



## Bull Rock




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


>



Dig the noise, hawtblooded wasn’t to bad either.

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Maxbrothman said:


> I was wondering if my Epiphone SG with P90s could sound like Nirvana through the 2525h.



Not very familiar with this one.

Cheers


----------



## Maxbrothman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Not very familiar with this one.
> 
> Cheers


It's called Territorial Pissings.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Maxbrothman said:


> It's called Territorial Pissings.



Thanks for clarifying it for me bro


----------



## Maxbrothman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for clarifying it for me bro


Here is another I did. Nirvana Stay Away.



I am going to try HIGH mode with the 2525 next time as I think it sounds better and maybe that sort of compressed dullness with the LOW mode in these recordings will be less so. That's my expectation anyway.

Just rip like playing punk with P90s and it sort of sounds Nirvana-ishy.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Thanks for clarifying it for me bro


BTW, Mitch, have you ever used P90s? I learned about them watching Toni Iommi. You have to smash the strings harder but they sound great. Epiphone SG with P90s. Great price for what you get.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Maxbrothman said:


> BTW, Mitch, have you ever used P90s? I learned about them watching Toni Iommi. You have to smash the strings harder but they sound great. Epiphone SG with P90s. Great price for what you get.


I have no guitars with them, but I have played through them a couple of times, years ago ..


----------



## Maxbrothman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I have no guitars with them, but I have played through them a couple of times, years ago ..


Did you like them or not so impressed? The Epiphone ones are the 'heaviest' ones I have played. You really have to hit the strings like nothing else you have played before.

This is also the demo that made me want one. Not to mention are light enough to make them back savers!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

When I did get to play through them, I was just doing a set up on a bolt neck Epiphone for a friend of mines son, I wasn’t really interested in them at the time because I was heavily influenced by the JB’s from Seymour Duncan.
Now I would need to go back and try them again. That would give me a better perspective of them .. they are popular for a reason.
Thanks


----------



## Maxbrothman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> When I did get to play through them, I was just doing a set up on a bolt neck Epiphone for a friend of mines son, I wasn’t really interested in them at the time because I was heavily influenced by the JB’s from Seymour Duncan.
> Now I would need to go back and try them again. That would give me a better perspective of them .. they are popular for a reason.
> Thanks


I actually thought about your playing when I was playing one and thinking... not quite single coils, not quite humbuckers either, but a happy medium. That's why I brought them up. Could be completely wrong though!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Some more random crap to fill the pages 

Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Heiko Jakob

Made a riff some time ago that sounded cool, but we couldn't find a real usage for it in the band. So we named it 'Dudelfunk' and put it on the shelf.
Our keyboarder took it for the soundtrack on his tinkering video after some time.
Played it with several of my guitars, but he picked the version with the Duesenberg Starplayer TV neck P90. 
It was recorded via USB on the Headrush using a modelled plexi and a Celestion IR ans some reverb and then postprocessed in Logic Pro.


----------



## Lonewalker

Alittle jam time with my Marshall Dsl40cr


----------



## Ramo

Good to see some new blood sharing clips.

Keep em coming!!!!

@Mitchell Pearrow you didn’t do sweeps…. You let me down lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> Good to see some new blood sharing clips.
> 
> Keep em coming!!!!
> 
> @Mitchell Pearrow you didn’t do sweeps…. You let me down lol


Won’t be the first time I didn’t do any sweeps.. ha ha I just don’t play lead.

Thanks


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Lonewalker said:


> Alittle jam time with my Marshall Dsl40cr





To The Forum 
Nice jam

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Lonewalker

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> To The Forum
> Nice jam
> 
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks man, I just found this forum.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Lonewalker said:


> Thanks man, I just found this forum.


Cool that ya found us.. bunch of really good people here, with a lot of wisdom. 

Mitch


----------



## Lonewalker

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Cool that ya found us.. bunch of really good people here, with a lot of wisdom.
> 
> Mitch


I've been on the Telecaster forum page for along time and was looking for some dsl tone settings and here I am now..lol I always love the chat on these since it's mostly music oriented.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Lonewalker said:


> I've been on the Telecaster forum page for along time and was looking for some dsl tone settings and here I am now..lol I always love the chat on these since it's mostly music oriented.


Just keep doing as you have , and you’ll be a regular in no time..
Glad to have you aboard bro..

Mitch


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



Lot of cool things going on in this one bro…
Nice work brother


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Lot of cool things going on in this one bro…
> Nice work brother


thank you G...


----------



## Bull Rock

Ramo said:


>



My favorite one yet Ramo. Rock on


----------



## Ramo

Bull Rock said:


> My favorite one yet Ramo. Rock on


Thank you sir.


----------



## Bull Rock

No poblemo


----------



## Bull Rock




----------



## Bull Rock




----------



## Ramo

Bull Rock said:


>



Love the riff, now crank the speed hahahah….

Keep em riffs coming brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


>



Love it bro, thanks for sharing your work..


----------



## Riffraff

Bull Rock said:


>



Blistering tone in both of your tracks, well done!


----------



## Bull Rock

Riffraff said:


> Blistering tone in both of your tracks, well done!


Thank for the props man


----------



## Headache

It's a riff.


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


> It's a riff.



I see you are back on GG and speed has fallen to depth of marian trench…..

I give up


----------



## Headache

Ramo said:


>



Nice GG yourself! Ha ha ha


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


> Nice GG yourself! Ha ha ha


Mine is Ferrari red,so its automatically faster…. Your one has GG finish too. Hahahahah


----------



## Maxbrothman

Track below.


----------



## Bull Rock

Keep on rockin


----------



## Maxbrothman

Bull Rock said:


> Keep on rockin


What might be a surprise or not to some people, is that I didn't use the SV20h for that. Nor the SC20h. Nor the 2525h. I used the Origin 50!


----------



## Maxbrothman

This is the SV20h instead of the Origin

Blooped it. BRB.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Sorry blooped the last one. Posted the dry instead of wet channel.


----------



## Maxbrothman

So that was a nice embarrassing day of playing EVH for a few hours and not even realizing I was listening to the dry track.

I planned on doing EVH. I did EVH above without the EVH tone much. I then ended up doing NOT-EVH but The Smashing Pumpkins - Zero instead. Which of course doesn't sound much like them either.

So here is NOT the Smashing Pumpkins - Zero.

I did manage to tidy my cable box so all is not lost.


----------



## Headache

Rolled some new tubes into the Fireball just now.
Quad set of matched ENGL branded ecc83s's (JJs I think) and a matched set of EHX 6l6GC's


----------



## Maxbrothman

Headache said:


> Rolled some new tubes into the Fireball just now.
> Quad set of matched ENGL branded ecc83s's (JJs I think) and a matched set of EHX 6l6GC's



Nice playing. I am giving serious thought to the 25W version.


----------



## Maxbrothman

I think I was able to put together an EVH tone from the SV20h but it requires some processing for me.

So it is using the amp, but I am using a Helix Stomp for pedals and FX and an EVH IR.

It's the only I can do it for now but at least it uses the SV20h.


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Maxbrothman

Ramo said:


>



Riffing out while looking like Jesus always works.


----------



## Maxbrothman

I put two pedal profiles and FX loop on my Helix Stomp for Deep Purple and then switched between a crunch and a lead tone on my real Marshall SV20h.

The switch takes place around 45 seconds in. I think this is a great way to use an amp. It's called the "4 cable method".


----------



## Maxbrothman

Okay, I used the method above, switched out the SV20h for the SC20h, hit my pedal profile in the Helix for thrash, and did some Thrashy Arise Sepultura.


----------



## Ramo

Maxbrothman said:


> Okay, I used the method above, switched out the SV20h for the SC20h, hit my pedal profile in the Helix for thrash, and did some Thrashy Arise Sepultura.



i want to hear dead embryonic cells full cover


----------



## Headache

Today's riff.


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


> Today's riff.



brutal


----------



## RCM 800

Headache said:


> It's a riff.



Really like your tone on this one.


----------



## RCM 800

Ramo said:


>



F'ing tite bro!


----------



## RCM 800

Headache said:


> Today's riff.



dang that little peavy rips man!


----------



## RCM 800

Got a new Les Paul a couple days ago so heres a couple minutes of noodling.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Headache said:


> Today's riff.



The guitar lesson I learned here is wearing your sunglasses on your head like you are Joe Satriani gives you great riffs and tone.


----------



## Maxbrothman

RCM 800 said:


> Got a new Les Paul a couple days ago so heres a couple minutes of noodling.



Awesome riffing. Do you have the amp and cab rigged up in the room next door to you? Are you playing loud enough to wake the dead? Which amp? Looks like you own a SLO.


----------



## RCM 800

Maxbrothman said:


> Awesome riffing. Do you have the amp and cab rigged up in the room next door to you? Are you playing loud enough to wake the dead? Which amp? Looks like you own a SLO.


Thats the SLO mini in the Vid into a V30 and Greenback. Yes its in the bedroom and Im in the kitchen. I live in an RV so not a lot of room lol. I actually didnt have it very loud. Like Volume 2 and Gain 7 on the crunch channel.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My weak contribution for this week ..
Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

RCM 800 said:


> Got a new Les Paul a couple days ago so heres a couple minutes of noodling.



Very cool bit here bro…


----------



## Ramo

RCM 800 said:


> F'ing tite bro!


Thanks, brother


----------



## Ramo

RCM 800 said:


> Got a new Les Paul a couple days ago so heres a couple minutes of noodling.



Some old school rocking here, congrats on new guitar.


----------



## Ramo

Use more heavy palm mute and it will sound meaner.


Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My weak contribution for this week ..
> Thanks for listening
> 
> Mitch


----------



## Maxbrothman

RCM 800 said:


> Thats the SLO mini in the Vid into a V30 and Greenback. Yes its in the bedroom and Im in the kitchen. I live in an RV so not a lot of room lol. I actually didnt have it very loud. Like Volume 2 and Gain 7 on the crunch channel.


That makes me want a SLO mini even more. Your RV is a great idea.


----------



## RCM 800

Maxbrothman said:


> That makes me want a SLO mini even more. Your RV is a great idea.


the mini is a cool little head. I dont really play high gain very often but it definitley works for that and Im really pleased with the crunch setting. Goes from a marshally clean to as much distortion as I ever used on just the crunch setting and the overdrive setting goes even further.


----------



## Maxbrothman

RCM 800 said:


> the mini is a cool little head. I dont really play high gain very often but it definitley works for that and Im really pleased with the crunch setting. Goes from a marshally clean to as much distortion as I ever used on just the crunch setting and the overdrive setting goes even further.


Sorry I need to get this right. 

There is a solid state SLO mini that is new. 

Then there is a 30W SLO and a 100W. 

You have the 30W SLO right?


----------



## RCM 800

Maxbrothman said:


> Sorry I need to get this right.
> 
> There is a solid state SLO mini that is new.
> 
> Then there is a 30W SLO and a 100W.
> 
> You have the 30W SLO right?


It's the solid state mini (also 30w). I just can't justify the price of the big boy amps for my playing abilities and band situation. Been contemplating getting a jca 22 which can be setup with a Soldano preamp channel but this little solid state sounds really good.


----------



## Headache

RCM 800 said:


> dang that little peavy rips man!


Thanks! Yes it really does! I tell people all the time, it's every bit a 6505 just missing a touch of bass and the overall 120w headroom from the big boy.


----------



## Maxbrothman

RCM 800 said:


> It's the solid state mini (also 30w). I just can't justify the price of the big boy amps for my playing abilities and band situation. Been contemplating getting a jca 22 which can be setup with a Soldano preamp channel but this little solid state sounds really good.


That is quite something. You were playing solid state! I didn't even know.

Yes, you can justify it with your playing abilities! You are leagues ahead dude.

What we can't justify with it are the outrageous prices. Some people might not agree but I lament the cost of guitar gear. It's crazy. Too crazy. All guitar gear out there is like it 40-50% more expensive than what it should be. That's just me though.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Headache said:


> Thanks! Yes it really does! I tell people all the time, it's every bit a 6505 just missing a touch of bass and the overall 120w headroom from the big boy.


 Which do you prefer, the ENGL Fireball 25 or the Peavey mini?


----------



## RCM 800

Maxbrothman said:


> That is quite something. You were playing solid state! I didn't even know.
> 
> Yes, you can justify it with your playing abilities! You are leagues ahead dude.
> 
> What we can't justify with it are the outrageous prices. Some people might not agree but I lament the cost of guitar gear. It's crazy. Too crazy. All guitar gear out there is like it 40-50% more expensive than what it should be. That's just me though.


Yea it's crazy remember when you could get new usa strats for under a grand and Les Paul standards were $1400 lol.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Metallica - Am I Evil

If I hit a copyright claim on a guitar-only track, then I know I am doing something right.


----------



## Ramo

Maxbrothman said:


> Metallica - Am I Evil
> 
> If I hit a copyright claim on a guitar-only track, then I know I am doing something right.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 110776



Am I evil?????? Guess I am……..

Come on man, rip some solo


----------



## sdn25

I think I was able to nail down the early VH tone, ofc it won't be exactly like the studio version but I also don't have access to multi thousand dollar compressors and preamps  Lemme know what you guys think: here's my mediocre rip at eruption, sorry for the sloppyness im only 10 months into guitar.

Pups: Seymour Duncan 78
Signal chain : Guitar > phase 95 > TC flashback > Cranked Ceriatone plexi 50 > Suhr reactive load > DAW with Pete thorn greenback IR > sunset sound reverb plugin \m/


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

sdn25 said:


> I think I was able to nail down the early VH tone, ofc it won't be exactly like the studio version but I also don't have access to multi thousand dollar compressors and preamps  Lemme know what you guys think: here's my mediocre rip at eruption, sorry for the sloppyness im only 10 months into guitar.
> 
> Pups: Seymour Duncan 78
> Signal chain : Guitar > phase 95 > TC flashback > Cranked Ceriatone plexi 50 > Suhr reactive load > DAW with Pete thorn greenback IR > sunset sound reverb plugin \m/



Sounds damn good for only playing 10 months ..


----------



## Bull Rock

sdn25 said:


> I think I was able to nail down the early VH tone, ofc it won't be exactly like the studio version but I also don't have access to multi thousand dollar compressors and preamps  Lemme know what you guys think: here's my mediocre rip at eruption, sorry for the sloppyness im only 10 months into guitar.
> 
> Pups: Seymour Duncan 78
> Signal chain : Guitar > phase 95 > TC flashback > Cranked Ceriatone plexi 50 > Suhr reactive load > DAW with Pete thorn greenback IR > sunset sound reverb plugin \m/



That. Was. Awesome. You rock


----------



## Headache

Maxbrothman said:


> Which do you prefer, the ENGL Fireball 25 or the Peavey mini?


I haven't played the fireball 25, the only engl I've played is this 60w model.

The Peavey mh is a monster and just does so many things so well.

I've only watched videos of the mini Engl heads, they look and sound legit as well.

The PV is tighter with a little more note clarity. It's hissy and loud and full bore.

The ENGL has a tonal voice that is very good and unique.

I think they both are excellent amps and hard to pick between them. For what I do, I am leaning towards the ENGL just a touch.


----------



## Bull Rock

I threw some crappy tapping in too, as the vh post above said doo eet...but I'm no tapper lol.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Headache said:


> I haven't played the fireball 25, the only engl I've played is this 60w model.
> 
> The Peavey mh is a monster and just does so many things so well.
> 
> I've only watched videos of the mini Engl heads, they look and sound legit as well.
> 
> The PV is tighter with a little more note clarity. It's hissy and loud and full bore.
> 
> The ENGL has a tonal voice that is very good and unique.
> 
> I think they both are excellent amps and hard to pick between them. For what I do, I am leaning towards the ENGL just a touch.



Ah okay, I see ENGL had a 60W fireball out in the past and that is what you have.

It seems there are just two main options for the fireball now. 25W or 100W.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Ramo

sdn25 said:


> I think I was able to nail down the early VH tone, ofc it won't be exactly like the studio version but I also don't have access to multi thousand dollar compressors and preamps  Lemme know what you guys think: here's my mediocre rip at eruption, sorry for the sloppyness im only 10 months into guitar.
> 
> Pups: Seymour Duncan 78
> Signal chain : Guitar > phase 95 > TC flashback > Cranked Ceriatone plexi 50 > Suhr reactive load > DAW with Pete thorn greenback IR > sunset sound reverb plugin \m/



Awesome, man, keep going forward ma little shredder.


----------



## Ramo

Bull Rock said:


> I threw some crappy tapping in too, as the vh post above said doo eet...but I'm no tapper lol.



Can you do me a favour? Sell that guitar and buy yourself a V. Thank me later lol


----------



## RCM 800

Maxbrothman said:


> Metallica - Am I Evil
> 
> If I hit a copyright claim on a guitar-only track, then I know I am doing something right.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 110776



I think thats your best sounding clip so far man, which gear were you using?


----------



## Maxbrothman

RCM 800 said:


> I think thats your best sounding clip so far man, which gear were you using?



I found a new way to approach my gear recently (a few days ago). I am a small bedroom playa.

Head into a Two Notes Torpedo Load Live for a loadbox and cab sim.

Helix Stomp has something called a "4-cable method" which can use an actual head and its FX loop. You can also use real pedals if you want. Right now, I don't use them until I get this right.

I get a profile of the song I am aiming for. Then I subtract the amp and cab so I am only left with the pedals for the front and FX loop pedals (all modeled as per above).

Then I get an IR for the song I want. These are very important. I load that into Two Notes.

I simply record all that into my DAW. It's all hardware driven. No plugins.

For example, this is me trying to do Iron Maiden, with my terrible playing and terrible solos, which explains to Ramo why I didn't do solos on the Metallica cover and which explains why you thought it was the best sounding so far, lol.

I am toggling between two profiles for this. One is Adrian Smith's and the other is Murray leads. I simply stomp the stomp. I am also learning to toggle between head and bridge at the same time.


----------



## Bull Rock

Ramo said:


> Can you do me a favour? Sell that guitar and buy yourself a V. Thank me later lol


Never. Tele4eva.
I had an bc rich ironbird wayyy back. Bashed that thing on everything lol. Besides, I'm very partial to charvels, les Paul's and my charvel tele.


----------



## Ramo

Bull Rock said:


> Never. Tele4eva.
> I had an bc rich ironbird wayyy back. Bashed that thing on everything lol. Besides, I'm very partial to charvels, les Paul's and my charvel tele.


Well, that’s disappointing…..


----------



## RCM 800

Maxbrothman said:


> I found a new way to approach my gear recently (a few days ago). I am a small bedroom playa.
> 
> Head into a Two Notes Torpedo Load Live for a loadbox and cab sim.
> 
> Helix Stomp has something called a "4-cable method" which can use an actual head and its FX loop. You can also use real pedals if you want. Right now, I don't use them until I get this right.
> 
> I get a profile of the song I am aiming for. Then I subtract the amp and cab so I am only left with the pedals for the front and FX loop pedals (all modeled as per above).
> 
> Then I get an IR for the song I want. These are very important. I load that into Two Notes.
> 
> I simply record all that into my DAW. It's all hardware driven. No plugins.
> 
> For example, this is me trying to do Iron Maiden, with my terrible playing and terrible solos, which explains to Ramo why I didn't do solos on the Metallica cover and which explains why you thought it was the best sounding so far, lol.
> 
> I am toggling between two profiles for this. One is Adrian Smith's and the other is Murray leads. I simply stomp the stomp. I am also learning to toggle between head and bridge at the same time.


It sounds good. Your playing will improve as you listen back and self critique.
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Maxbrothman

As a final blast before I take a break from the Studios for a little while (will be playing some Katana on holiday instead) I wanted to try all 3 Studios this way but this time instead of loading IRs, I just went with my cab stack with V30 in the bottom. Same Helix 4-cable method with a profile for Slash pedals minus the amp and cab. Recorded on my phone because I didn't have to mic things.


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



Another powerhouse


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Another powerhouse


thanks, Mitch.


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Headache




----------



## RCM 800

Headache said:


>



Nice man, I wish I could down pick like that.


----------



## Headache

RCM 800 said:


> Nice man, I wish I could down pick like that.


Thanks brother!


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


>



You are heading right direction playing Vs…. Im proud of you 

@RCM 800 start playing metallica songs or down for life by testament and you’ll become downpicking god


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Not much really 
Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## Headache

Some more ENGL flavor. Slow and mean.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


> Some more ENGL flavor. Slow and mean.



You never disappoint Steve 
Sounds great brother


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Maxbrothman

Back from holiday now a few days. Getting my Marshalls going again.

Some Queens of the Stone age. Mixed rhythm and lead into one.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Just another idea for the future ..
Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## junk notes

Love the Schenker style feedback!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

junk notes said:


> Love the Schenker style feedback!


Thanks buddy I appreciate your feedback.
I was able to get it (feedback) by just slightly increasing the drive on the SD1.

Thanks 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Maxbrothman

Went back to using pedals instead of the Helix Stomp for fx and stuff in front.

Ozzy with Zakk Wylde's tone. That blue flashing light chorus thing. Also rebranded the MXR Analog Chorus. Same thing.


----------



## Headache




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Maxbrothman said:


> Went back to using pedals instead of the Helix Stomp for fx and stuff in front.
> 
> Ozzy with Zakk Wylde's tone. That blue flashing light chorus thing. Also rebranded the MXR Analog Chorus. Same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 111943



Your tone is in the ballpark for sure.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Headache said:


>



I like this piece.. you should call it 
Lightswitch !!

Cheers


----------



## Maxbrothman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Your tone is in the ballpark for sure.


I thought Zakk Wylde would be less hair metal and that he only used the chorus for certain parts or solos or something but then I saw an interview where he says he has it on the whole time.

I used the Zakk Wylde settings in the chorus and there is a bit of a bass and treble cut in the chorus pedal which is also surprising because it still had a whole ton of bass and treble coming through.

I suppose in the mix the drums, bass, and Ozzy singing means it sits well in trying to replicate the 80s Ozzy sound of Randy Rhoades. Those songs always sounded to me like there was a chorus pedal involved.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Here is a very short sound test clip for some Sepultura.

Basically a SC20h overdriven with the SD-1


----------



## Ramo

my latest work, everything was recoded and produced by me. guitars, bass, drums, vocals, solo.

I hope you guys dig it.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Ramo said:


> my latest work, everything was recoded and produced by me. guitars, bass, drums, vocals, solo.
> 
> I hope you guys dig it.



Wacom festival next!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


> my latest work, everything was recoded and produced by me. guitars, bass, drums, vocals, solo.
> 
> I hope you guys dig it.



Ha Ha I love that laugh in the first bridge..
Well done brother, excellent job all the way around


----------



## Ramo

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Ha Ha I love that laugh in the first bridge..
> Well done brother, excellent job all the way around


Thanks Mitch, more on its way.


----------



## Headache

New song in progress.


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


> New song in progress.



sounds good bro


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Trying to catch an early Priest vibe.
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## RCM 800

Ramo said:


> my latest work, everything was recoded and produced by me. guitars, bass, drums, vocals, solo.
> 
> I hope you guys dig it.



Good grindy thrash bro, makes me wanna break things lol.


----------



## Ramo

RCM 800 said:


> Good grindy thrash bro, makes me wanna break things lol.


Thank you bro, I used to break lots of strings. Since Ive upgraded bridge and swapped string brands I have not broken sting in a while and I do attack strings hard.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Ramo said:


> Thank you bro, I used to break lots of strings. Since Ive upgraded bridge and swapped string brands I have not broken sting in a while and I do attack strings hard.


Did you double track your guitar? Like two versions and blended?


----------



## Ramo

Maxbrothman said:


> Did you double track your guitar? Like two versions and blended?


All my guitars are double tracked ( different takes) and I use different guitar or cabs to have tonal difference.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Ramo said:


> All my guitars are double tracked ( different takes) and I use different guitar or cabs to have tonal difference.


That seems to be the way. They have a thickness to them that stands out. They sound very different from playing metal at home.

I tried some Sepultura tonight. NOT double tracked.  However, it is worth giving it a go some other time. I think you turn down the gain for each track more than usual or something?


----------



## Ramo

Maxbrothman said:


> That seems to be the way. They have a thickness to them that stands out. They sound very different from playing metal at home.
> 
> I tried some Sepultura tonight. NOT double tracked.  However, it is worth giving it a go some other time. I think you turn down the gain for each track more than usual or something?



I turn down bass a bit since Ill be adding bass guitar. I hard pan them left and right.


----------



## jchrisf

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Trying to catch an early Priest vibe.
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



Killer tone Mitchell.. is that the DSL? What were your settings?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

jchrisf said:


> Killer tone Mitchell.. is that the DSL? What were your settings?


2 Dsl40c’s,SD1,mxr micro chorus DD3 
Settings 
Ultra 2 red
Gain 3
Mids 8
Treble 8
Presence 8
Bass 5
Volume 1-1/2
The micro chorus and DD3 are in the loop of one of the Dsl40c’s (it is the one furthest from the phone)
Thanks for taking your time to listen.

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## jchrisf

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> 2 Dsl40c’s,SD1,mxr micro chorus DD3
> Settings
> Ultra 2 red
> Gain 3
> Mids 8
> Treble 8
> Presence 8
> Bass 5
> Volume 1-1/2
> The micro chorus and DD3 are in the loop of one of the Dsl40c’s (it is the one furthest from the phone)
> Thanks for taking your time to listen.
> 
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks... sounds killer!


----------



## Maxbrothman

As a consequence of trying to find Gary Holt's tone on a JCM800 (and failing. Needs a DSL, IMO), I turned to the only high-gain amp I had.


----------



## Ramo

Maxbrothman said:


> As a consequence of trying to find Gary Holt's tone on a JCM800 (and failing. Needs a DSL, IMO), I turned to the only high-gain amp I had.



You need to boost front end with 2 od pedals


----------



## Maxbrothman

Ramo said:


> You need to boost front end with 2 od pedals


So 2 x Boss SD-1s in front of the SC20h should get me into DSL territory?

I don't have a 2nd Boss SD-1, but I do have a Friedman BE-OD pedal, and I have seen that combination (SD-1 BE-OD) into the SC20h amp. I just thought it would end up being mud, but maybe not.


----------



## Ramo

Maxbrothman said:


> So 2 x Boss SD-1s in front of the SC20h should get me into DSL territory?
> 
> I don't have a 2nd Boss SD-1, but I do have a Friedman BE-OD pedal, and I have seen that combination (SD-1 BE-OD) into the SC20h amp. I just thought it would end up being mud, but maybe not.


Yes, it should. You might need to tweak the amp to dial the tone with your gear. 


I got his tone by using sd 1 and mxr gt od set as clean boost level on max drive on 0 tone about 1 o’clock. Cant remember which channel i was on red or green on DSL.

I got clip somewhere ill post it when i get home.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Ramo said:


> Yes, it should. You might need to tweak the amp to dial the tone with your gear.
> 
> 
> I got his tone by using sd 1 and mxr gt od set as clean boost level on max drive on 0 tone about 1 o’clock. Cant remember which channel i was on red or green on DSL.
> 
> I got clip somewhere ill post it when i get home.


If it's the DSL then you should be able to do it using the settings below



I'd like to get that on the SC20h because I don't have the DSL 

Cheers


----------



## Ramo

Maxbrothman said:


> If it's the DSL then you should be able to do it using the settings below
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to get that on the SC20h because I don't have the DSL
> 
> Cheers



My tone was pretty close…. You should be able to get the tone with your amp… just need to play around with it.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Ramo said:


> My tone was pretty close…. You should be able to get the tone with your amp… just need to play around with it.


I thought so also, but it didn't happen for me. 

You can check the thread out here.






Gary Holt/Todd Langer Jcm 800 mod?


Does anyone know where this can be replicated or have any info on it at all? I know Gary has it down to a couple 800s from the late 80s but I can’t seem to find anything on possibly getting it done to mine. Thanks in advance!




www.marshallforum.com


----------



## Headache

Tonight's idea


----------



## Ramo

Maxbrothman said:


> I thought so also, but it didn't happen for me.
> 
> You can check the thread out here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary Holt/Todd Langer Jcm 800 mod?
> 
> 
> Does anyone know where this can be replicated or have any info on it at all? I know Gary has it down to a couple 800s from the late 80s but I can’t seem to find anything on possibly getting it done to mine. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.marshallforum.com


this my attempt to get his tone, this is just phone recording.


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


> Tonight's idea



sounds like a video game theme fighting final boss.


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Maxbrothman

Ramo said:


> this my attempt to get his tone, this is just phone recording.



Nice. What did you do to get that?


----------



## Maxbrothman

Headache said:


> Tonight's idea



Is that the JVM? Sounds good.


----------



## Ramo

Maxbrothman said:


> Nice. What did you do to get that?


what ive just said in my previous posts.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Ramo said:


> what ive just said in my previous posts.


DSL is a great amp when dialed in, it seems.


----------



## Ramo

Maxbrothman said:


> DSL is a great amp when dialed in, it seems.


i love my DSL.


----------



## Maxbrothman

My EVH started to really bark today when I kicked on a reverb. Usually, its the opposite, but this was woof woof woof. 

I will do some more fine-tuning to this and then go back to the Marshall again.


----------



## Headache

Maxbrothman said:


> Is that the JVM? Sounds good.


It is the TSL. Thank you, it's a great amp.


----------



## tubes

Ramo said:


>



Now I can see what those right hand exercises were for.


----------



## mcblink

Headache said:


> Tonight's idea




Sympathetic vibrations happening with your Dean V? I haven't noticed the hair tie in other videos that feature that axe.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Stoner Rock

I put a Katzenkonig (RAT + TONEBENDER) fuzz hybrid into the front of a SV20h Plexi.

EDIT: I removed the old video. This is a new one. I made some changes. Namely the bottom right hole of the Plexi instead of the left. Some different dialings. It should sound better.


----------



## FTMF

.


----------



## Ramo

mantrasky said:


> I'm using my BE-100 (Dave had modified for me) through the Bogner 2x12OS Cabinet with the Charvel CS So-Cal (BKP).....



That cool pice man, I dig it !


----------



## junk notes

Ramo said:


> That cool pice man, I dig it !
> 
> 
> mantrasky said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using my BE-100 (Dave had modified for me) through the Bogner 2x12OS Cabinet with the Charvel CS So-Cal (BKP).....
Click to expand...


the Little Guitars intro is cool.


----------



## Headache

mcblink said:


> Sympathetic vibrations happening with your Dean V? I haven't noticed the hair tie in other videos that feature that axe.


I like stealing my wife's hair ties. Lol.
I usually just tie them up if I'm recording with them, so maybe I was recording something with it recently? Maybe it was singing a bit too much with heavy gain? I really can't remember ha ha. But good on you for noticing!

I also got some silicone cable tie kind of things I'm trying out on a couple guitars.


----------



## FTMF

.


----------



## junk notes

mantrasky said:


> Your speaking of the Drums?* I never made that connection*, though my drums are from a "Drum Program" that I just took, right off the top (I needed something to play against) I actually had to "Look up Little Guitars" I also didn't know who wrote it??
> (kind of close?). I've never been a big fan of VH (though huge respect!) I noticed that my Drum Program (Addictive Drums) has a few similarly-close patterns, one sounds almost like "When the levee breaks" by Zeppelin, That would be Very Identifiable.
> 
> I never compare song to song but I'm sure I could find Dozens.....


Listen to the intro in the initial several seconds after the 42 seconds mark.


----------



## junk notes




----------



## FTMF

.


----------



## FTMF

.


----------



## junk notes

MGW1GTR said:


> There is a slight difference regarding accent and accidental notes (grace notes etc.)


lol of course there is?!

_keep a' rockin' and a' rollin'!_


----------



## FTMF

.


----------



## Ramo




----------



## junk notes

MGW1GTR said:


> Only reason I mentioned it was that a lot of people have heard this tune (including engineers etc.) and no one has made any connection to any song, let alone Van Halen.....


Falling on deaf ears me thinks.


----------



## FTMF

.


----------



## junk notes

MGW1GTR said:


> Yes "it's Very different!"...





junk notes said:


> lol of course it is?!


----------



## FTMF

.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Fuzz War into a 20W Plexi for some psychedelic doom from Uncle Acid.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MGW1GTR said:


> Here's a Riff that I'm using my son's Soldano SLO (the other riff earlier was with a BE-100).....this time I actually wrote the Drum Pattern.



This has some really good work to it.
I like the sleazy vibe it gives me.

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## FTMF

.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

MGW1GTR said:


> Thanks man! here's something I just did, goofing around of course...(more of an exercise than anything else).



Something strangely familiar with this one, but I can’t put a finger on it.
But being an exercise, has a catchy ring.
Nice work bro.

Cheers


----------



## FTMF

.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Some Sepultura Mass Hypnosis


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Some soothing Sunday sounds 
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Maxbrothman

My first riff on here that I did myself

Marshall SC20h


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Jubilant

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Some soothing Sunday sounds
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



Love the “V” brother keep it coming!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Dan myers said:


> Love the “V” brother keep it coming!!


Thank you buddy I appreciate the compliment,, I will do my best.


----------



## Maxbrothman

Metallica - Dream No More

SC20h and Epiphone LP


----------



## Maxbrothman

Red Channel of the EVH 5150III 6L6 50W.



Here is some post-processing of the above with EQing.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Maxbrothman said:


> Fuzz War into a 20W Plexi for some psychedelic doom from Uncle Acid.




Awesome! 

I only heard about Uncle Acid probably two years ago and now I love them!! 
Same with Windhand!!


----------



## Maxbrothman

TheLoudness!! said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I only heard about Uncle Acid probably two years ago and now I love them!!
> Same with Windhand!!


I really like the retro fuzz feel to their songs also.


----------



## NewReligion




----------



## NewReligion




----------



## Maxbrothman

NewReligion said:


>



That amp sounds fantastic, and your playing is at expert guitar teacher level.


----------



## NewReligion

Maxbrothman said:


> That amp sounds fantastic, and your playing is at expert guitar teacher level.


Damn Max, thank you for the great words. I modded the amp. Plugged the Lester straight in.

Kind Regards, David


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

NewReligion said:


>



Awesome work as always my friend.. seems that the right hand is doing nicely bro..

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## NewReligion

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Awesome work as always my friend.. seems that the right hand is doing nicely bro..
> 
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thank you Mitch. Still a lot of discomfort & numbness that will likely never dissipate but I just push through in order to ever evolve/devolve lol.

Thanks, D


----------



## junk notes

NewReligion said:


> Thank you Mitch. Still a lot of discomfort & numbness that will likely never dissipate but I just push through in order to ever evolve/devolve lol.
> 
> Thanks, D
> 
> 
> NewReligion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn Max, thank you for the great words. I modded the amp. Plugged the Lester straight in.
> 
> Kind Regards, David
> 
> 
> NewReligion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NewReligion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Glad too see the fingers _movin-and-groovin._ Am I taking a shot and guessing that those ebony necks are very therapeutic in helping you push through!
Excellent tones and guitar attitude.


----------



## NewReligion

junk notes said:


> Glad too see the fingers _movin-and-groovin._ Am I taking a shot and guessing that those ebony necks are very therapeutic in helping you push through!
> Excellent tones and guitar attitude.


Hello @junk notes

Thank you for the well wishes & humbling compliments. The board material playability or material never seemed to impact my playing but only the tone.

As far as the two Les Paul Customs I play, the 1980 (stock Tim Shaw pickups) is more of a fretless wonder than the 1989, which by the way I rewired completely to 50’s style with 498-T/490-R & 500k pots. It had the Bill Lawrence PCB pickups which now are bagged & tagged in storage. They were too microphonic for high gain applications.

David


----------



## Maxbrothman

Here is a clean done on a SC20h JCM800.


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Headache

This riff popped into my head while I was watching For a few dollars more...... So I slapped another cable into my stereo delay pedal and sent it to another half stack.. my TSL in stereo with my ENGL Fireball Sounds glorious!


----------



## junk notes

Headache said:


> This riff popped into my head while I was watching For a few dollars more...... So I slapped another cable into my stereo delay pedal and sent it to another half stack.. my TSL in stereo with my ENGL Fireball Sounds glorious!



ha! triple finger hammeron chicanery! 
Awesome!


----------



## Headache

junk notes said:


> ha! triple finger hammeron chicanery!
> Awesome!



Ha Ha I like messing around. I had to look up chicanery!


----------



## Maxbrothman

I did this one through a SV20h last time and Two Notes Captor X

This time I did it through a Jubilee, a Creamback, and a V30.

It was brighter.



I am pretty impressed by Captor X


----------



## Ramo

thrash alert!


----------



## Riffraff

While waiting for my new San Dimas to arrive I worked out some mean toanz with my trusty Tele.


----------



## zachman




----------



## Eric'45

Here's a little thing in C# with a Doom vibe. So far, I worked out the Main Riffs, and the Drums...


----------



## Maxbrothman

A bit of Three Days Grace


----------



## RCM 800

Eric'45 said:


> Here's a little thing in C# with a Doom vibe. So far, I worked out the Main Riffs, and the Drums...



I like the tones and orchestration man, heavy as F.


----------



## Eric'45

RCM 800 said:


> I like the tones and orchestration man, heavy as F.


Thanks man, glad you like it. I still like it too, after hearing it for a second time, so I think I will continue to work on it.


----------



## Ramo

today i added vocals.


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Eric'45 said:


> Here's a little thing in C# with a Doom vibe. So far, I worked out the Main Riffs, and the Drums...



Like your take on the doom/ sludge 
very heavy.. plus major points for the 
Orchestra


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



Love this one brother


----------



## tubes

Eric'45 said:


> Thanks man, glad you like it. I still like it too, after hearing it for a second time, so I think I will continue to work on it.


I think it could do with lots more bass.
May as well give it maximum bottom end.
(It's possible that there is already enough bass and my headphones are not doing it justice.)


----------



## Eric'45

tubes said:


> I think it could do with lots more bass.
> May as well give it maximum bottom end.
> (It's possible that there is already enough bass and my headphones are not doing it justice.)


No, you're absolutely right on this. There's no Bass in this recording. I will add that later, this is just the "rough sketch" of a song.


----------



## Lo-Tek

I'm a total newb at home recording. Downloaded Garageband this spring but it's been a busy summer so have hardly goofed with it. I don't have a proper setup either. Primarily been using a digital recorder as my mic/interface. Couple weeks ago I bought this Tascam iXZ. This is my first ever attempt at using the amp sims in GB. "Song" was just thrown together on the fly for experiment purposes- I think I did something wrong cuz some of the sims are pretty noisy. Might have just had the input too high


----------



## Eric'45

Lo-Tek said:


> Might have just had the input too high


Your Song sounds not bad at all @Lo-Tek ! I looked it up and your Interface has a dedicated guitar Input (Or Lo-Z Input Edit: Hi-Z- Input it's called). You should make shure you have that one selected, and in that case usually the input volume has to be turned down completely. But generally, most of the AMp sims are noisier than real Amps, I don't know why.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Lo-Tek said:


> I'm a total newb at home recording. Downloaded Garageband this spring but it's been a busy summer so have hardly goofed with it. I don't have a proper setup either. Primarily been using a digital recorder as my mic/interface. Couple weeks ago I bought this Tascam iXZ. This is my first ever attempt at using the amp sims in GB. "Song" was just thrown together on the fly for experiment purposes- I think I did something wrong cuz some of the sims are pretty noisy. Might have just had the input too high



Nice work 
Great to hear you posting in this thread buddy,, I can’t help you with any of the recording processes, because I only use my iPhone.
Cheers to more clips ..


Mitch


----------



## Lo-Tek

Eric'45 said:


> Your Song sounds not bad at all @Lo-Tek ! I looked it up and your Interface has a dedicated guitar Input (Or Lo-Z Input Edit: Hi-Z- Input it's called). You should make shure you have that one selected, and in that case usually the input volume has to be turned down completely. But generally, most of the AMp sims are noisier than real Amps, I don't know why.


Thanks for the advice. I did have the switch to guitar but the input was up high on the iXZ and rolled back in GarageBand. I'll try it how you suggest.


Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice work
> Great to hear you posting in this thread buddy,, I can’t help you with any of the recording processes, because I only use my iPhone.
> Cheers to more clips ..
> 
> 
> Mitch



For those of us who grew up with cassettes a cell phone is pretty damn good. lol
I used to use Voice Recorder App on my laptop too which actually sounds surprisingly decent.
Using the amp sims is pretty convenient for my situation but it does feel a bit like cheating.


----------



## TheLoudness!!

Eric'45 said:


> Here's a little thing in C# with a Doom vibe. So far, I worked out the Main Riffs, and the Drums...



Awesome!! 
I think someone likes Uncle Acid...perhaps??


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



Excellent work


----------



## zachman

Hi guys... Some Great Playing going on from all of you. Lately, my left hand has been bothering me, I think tendonitis. Slowly getting better.

Here is something I was having fun playing an ad lib jam on a backing track I found online. The recording quality is just my phone. There's some clams in there so don't be too harsh LOL


----------



## Eric'45

Lo-Tek said:


> Using the amp sims is pretty convenient for my situation but it does feel a bit like cheating.


I know that feeling. I work with real amps 80% of the time, and do about 20% with amp sims. The Doom Riff, for example was done late at night, using an amp sim (The JMP 2203 by softube/universal audio, FYI). They are pretty convenient and easy to use- if you are aware of the limitations. Most of the time, I use them to work on songs, and I later re-record everything using real Amps, and Cabinets, and mics.
But what is worse for me: when recording digital, I could easily cut up the tracks, splice them together, overdub mistakes and so on... I can't live with that- I have that stupid requirement for myself that it has to be a single take.



TheLoudness!! said:


> I think someone likes Uncle Acid...perhaps??


I did not know them before... but I looked them up and ask myself why I have never heard of them before. I'm a huge Doom metal fan: Sabbath, Candlemass, Trouble...


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Been a while since I have posted here..
Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## junk notes

Ramo said:


>



something very sinister goings on here.


----------



## junk notes

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> *Been a while since I have posted here..*
> Thanks for listening
> 
> Mitch



_Well what took ya soo long pardner!





;-)_


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

junk notes said:


> _Well what took ya soo long pardner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;-)_


Got nothing in the tank… I will try and do some more ..


----------



## Ramo

junk notes said:


> something very sinister goings on here.


hey, there you are.... been a while since i saw you here.  

I miss your intelligent input with peoples posts 


good to see you here.


----------



## Headache

Tonight's ideas.


----------



## jchrisf

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> I can’t help you with any of the recording processes, because I only use my iPhone.
> ..
> 
> 
> Mitch


You're going to have to get your grandson to hook you up with a nice recording setup so we can hear your cool licks in "hifi"


----------



## Ramo

jchrisf said:


> You're going to have to get your grandson to hook you up with a nice recording setup so we can hear your cool licks in "hifi"


ive been saying that to him since i met him but i cant get him to do it.... and I gave up 


zachman said:


> Hi guys... Some Great Playing going on from all of you. Lately, my left hand has been bothering me, I think tendonitis. Slowly getting better.
> 
> Here is something I was having fun playing an ad lib jam on a backing track I found online. The recording quality is just my phone. There's some clams in there so don't be too harsh LOL



cool jam, brother.


----------



## Ramo

Headache said:


> Tonight's ideas.



need some hair spray now





cool riffs as usual.


----------



## Ramo

final version


----------



## Tony Birringuer

How long!!!!. 
Here is a guitar solo by the great Gary Moore, Walking by my self.
Recorded with a cell phone in front of a Blackstar fly 3.
Enjoy it.!!!!


----------



## Ramo




----------



## TheLoudness!!

Eric'45 said:


> I know that feeling. I work with real amps 80% of the time, and do about 20% with amp sims. The Doom Riff, for example was done late at night, using an amp sim (The JMP 2203 by softube/universal audio, FYI). They are pretty convenient and easy to use- if you are aware of the limitations. Most of the time, I use them to work on songs, and I later re-record everything using real Amps, and Cabinets, and mics.
> But what is worse for me: when recording digital, I could easily cut up the tracks, splice them together, overdub mistakes and so on... I can't live with that- I have that stupid requirement for myself that it has to be a single take.
> 
> 
> I did not know them before... but I looked them up and ask myself why I have never heard of them before. I'm a huge Doom metal fan: Sabbath, Candlemass, Trouble...



I knew nothing about them until about 2 years ago. Now I'm all about them lol.
The Mind Control album deserves a full listen.

Oh and "Windhand". I listen to them all the time!


----------



## zachman

Ramo said:


> ive been saying that to him since i met him but i cant get him to do it.... and I gave up
> 
> cool jam, brother.



Ditto brother. Thank you


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> Hi guys... Some Great Playing going on from all of you. Lately, my left hand has been bothering me, I think tendonitis. Slowly getting better.
> 
> Here is something I was having fun playing an ad lib jam on a backing track I found online. The recording quality is just my phone. There's some clams in there so don't be too harsh LOL



Sounds really good Zach .. good to see ya posting here again.

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Richard Neill

I'll bite, here's one of mine (anything for a free band plug). Whole song, rather than just a riff!


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Sounds really good Zach .. good to see ya posting here again.
> 
> Cheers
> Mitch



Thanks buddy. It's really frustrating trying to get over this. I'm left-handed (Learned to play right handed), so it's a challenge with other things too. Numbness in my pinky and ring finger, and a lack of control-- so aiming for a fret and my finger will fall short or over-reach, and an overall weakness makes bending tough. Stamina is WAY down. Just trying to do a few step and a half bends, and my strength is gone.

I've had to adjust technique to compensate and I HATE it. Ahhh... Getting older, woo hoo fun stuff

Keep Rockin


----------



## zachman

Richard Neill said:


> I'll bite, here's one of mine (anything for a free band plug). Whole song, rather than just a riff!



I like it! Good Job! The playing, tone, and production is nice.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Richard Neill said:


> I'll bite, here's one of mine (anything for a free band plug). Whole song, rather than just a riff!



Very well done, and put together brother.
Cheers 

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> Thanks buddy. It's really frustrating trying to get over this. I'm left-handed (Learned to play right handed), so it's a challenge with other things too. Numbness in my pinky and ring finger, and a lack of control-- so aiming for a fret and my finger will fall short or over-reach, and an overall weakness makes bending tough. Stamina is WAY down. Just trying to do a few step and a half bends, and my strength is gone.
> 
> I've had to adjust technique to compensate and I HATE it. Ahhh... Getting older, woo hoo fun stuff
> 
> Keep Rockin


Damm bro I had no idea of all this.. but I know to well what you mean..
keep rocking as you can , my left hand will get so stiff, from just daily activity’s. And the heat in SoCal is just kicking my ass..
Stay at it my friend 

Mitch


----------



## Richard Neill

zachman said:


> Hi guys... Some Great Playing going on from all of you. Lately, my left hand has been bothering me, I think tendonitis. Slowly getting better.
> 
> Here is something I was having fun playing an ad lib jam on a backing track I found online. The recording quality is just my phone. There's some clams in there so don't be too harsh LOL



This is epic!


----------



## zachman

Richard Neill said:


> This is epic!


Wow... Thanks. WAY too kind. Most appreciated


----------



## Maxbrothman

I have been rocking a new Orange Dark Terror 15W since the start of the week.

This has to be the most doomish amp I have played.

Here is some Red Fang


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A little empty head rattling 
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tonight’s version of a riff 
Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



This is showing some magnificent talent my friend


----------



## Maxbrothman

More Mastodon


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A cool little riff for a Friday


----------



## zachman




----------



## Maxbrothman




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Nice work there brother @zachman


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice work there brother @zachman


Thanks brother


----------



## zachman

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A cool little riff for a Friday




Pretty LP. The sounds remind me of a very Schenker vibe


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

zachman said:


> Pretty LP. The sounds remind me of a very Schenker vibe


Thank you my friend, I was experimenting with the green crunch channel, and I liked what I heard from it, that LP is a 2018 Traditional , and I was using the SD1,in front mxr micro chorus, and DD3 in the loop of the second Dsl40c ..
Thanks for the compliment I appreciate it brother.

Mitch


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



Your on fire buddy


----------



## RCM 800

Richard Neill said:


> I'll bite, here's one of mine (anything for a free band plug). Whole song, rather than just a riff!



tasty, I like y'alls style man.


----------



## RCM 800

Ramo said:


>



This F'ing KILLS man!


----------



## Ramo

RCM 800 said:


> This F'ing KILLS man!


Thanks bro, it was made on the spot 10 min prior filming. I was like come on man come up with something and that came.
Im glad you like it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Something that sounds like something else..
Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## Robin L Buddi

LRT#1 said:


> I would like to hear your riffs and if there is a thread for this already were is it


Not sure I understand correctly, you wanna hear our original material or just throw down some get down?


----------



## Robin L Buddi

Just a lil AC/DC - DT


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Robin L Buddi said:


> Not sure I understand correctly, you wanna hear our original material or just throw down some get down?


Well I have put all kinds of stuff in here
Covers , original , and things that are just want to remember for a later date..

Mitch


----------



## Robin L Buddi

Right on! I'll contribute


----------



## Robin L Buddi

Just goofin' off, waiting for my ol lady to get ready, she's a fricken turtle!! LOL


----------



## Robin L Buddi

LOL where's that pinch harmonic?


----------



## Robin L Buddi

Slayer - Skeletons of Society (cover)


----------



## Robin L Buddi

Judas Priest - Night Comes Down (cover)


----------



## Robin L Buddi

Fastway - Say What You Will (cover)


----------



## Robin L Buddi

Needless to say, I was trying to keep away from getting bored during the covid epidemic LOL


----------



## Robin L Buddi

Bloodbath in Paradise (cover)


----------



## Robin L Buddi

Blow My Fuse (cover)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Robin L Buddi said:


> Judas Priest - Night Comes Down (cover)



Great tone there ..
Great to see a new poster in this thread..
Nice work on all of the clips you have posted..

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Robin L Buddi

Dokken - Lost Behind The Wall (Cover)


----------



## Robin L Buddi

Metallica - Shortest Straw (cover)

Need a new wrist after this mofo LOL


----------



## Robin L Buddi

AC/DC - D.T.


----------



## Ramo

Robin L Buddi said:


> Metallica - Shortest Straw (cover)
> 
> Need a new wrist after this mofo LOL



play more thrash  Great playing, its nice to see new blood on this thread...


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Robin L Buddi said:


> Not sure I understand correctly, you wanna hear our original material or just throw down some get down?



Looks like you figured it out, lol.

Just bring some homemade jamming, whatever it may be.


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Robin L Buddi said:


> Bloodbath in Paradise (cover)


I like that song and the whole album, well played!!!


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Deep purple, old rock and good vibes.


----------



## Robin L Buddi

Nice job Tony!!!!
Tommy Bolin is native from the city I live in, I partied with Johnny and Rick (Pudge) Bolin back in the day. Good vibes!!!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A idea I had,, and needed to push the red button..
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Techdeth

Here’s my lofi space shred alien song


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Techdeth said:


> Here’s my lofi space shred alien song




To The Forum 
Nice entrance 

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Robin L Buddi said:


> Nice job Tony!!!!
> Tommy Bolin is native from the city I live in, I partied with Johnny and Rick (Pudge) Bolin back in the day. Good vibes!!!


Nice work once again on all you have shared here.. are you getting all of those tones through your MG ??

Mitch


----------



## Robin L Buddi

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> A idea I had,, and needed to push the red button..
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



Hey Mitch!
Great style and playin', bro!! Yessir, I've had to have a lot of patience with this amp, had to mail the head back twice now ($50 postage each time)
Had a difficult time dialing it in, found a few diff settings out there, tried n tinkered with most. Tossing aside the 4x12 that came with the MG100Hdfx was key, the addition of an old school 1969 or 1970 Marshall 2x12 really changed the sound entirely for me.


----------



## Robin L Buddi

My 2x12 cabinet is Model 1961A so perhaps I was wrong about the year? lol


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

@Robin L Buddi 
This is the MG rig I had bought for my grandson,,[url=https://postimg.cc/TyyshjHS]

[/URL]
We did end up finding it a new home , where it is still rocking.
All of my cabs are MG cabs ha ha,
But I have changed some speakers in a few of them,, I still have 8 of them, and many speakers to change.. but I think I am getting decent tone out of the mini wall.

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Ramo




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Ramo said:


>



Nice job @Ramo


----------



## Richard Neill

RCM 800 said:


> tasty, I like y'alls style man.


Thanks, means a lot mate!


----------



## Robin L Buddi

Ramo - Right on!! Testament has always been a fav-o-mine, Alex is a savage beast!!


----------



## Robin L Buddi

AC/DC DT 
old vid ..just 'd learned a little of this one at the time


----------



## Robin L Buddi

Alice in Chains - Sea Of Sorrow


----------



## Ramo

Robin L Buddi said:


> Alice in Chains - Sea Of Sorrow



great cover


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Robin L Buddi said:


> Alice in Chains - Sea Of Sorrow



Nice work there brother..

Mitch


----------



## Eric'45

Cool stuff posted by you guys... I was expecting to move for at the start of this month, but I wasn't able to get the keys of my new House yet... Since my Microphones and other equipment is already packed up and in storage, I have to record with my Digital plugins. Here is my first try at recording a Video and sync it up with the Audio.


----------



## Techdeth

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> To The Forum
> Nice entrance
> 
> Mitch


Thanks man I appreciate it ! Fr


----------



## Techdeth

Here’s another where I used my 1999 TSL 100 . I actually still have it and love it


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Techdeth said:


> Here’s another where I used my 1999 TSL 100 . I actually still have it and love it



Great work again my brother.. keep them coming, I enjoy your work..

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Eric'45 said:


> Cool stuff posted by you guys... I was expecting to move for at the start of this month, but I wasn't able to get the keys of my new House yet... Since my Microphones and other equipment is already packed up and in storage, I have to record with my Digital plugins. Here is my first try at recording a Video and sync it up with the Audio.



Still came out with good tones and a great rocking piece..

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Robin L Buddi

Dokken - Alone Again


----------



## Robin L Buddi




----------



## Robin L Buddi

..just playin whatever comes to the dome


----------



## Robin L Buddi

Flight of Icarus


----------



## Robin L Buddi

Dokken - Night by Night


----------



## Robin L Buddi

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Nice work there brother..
> 
> Mitch


Thank you! Your work is awesome, too!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Robin L Buddi said:


> Thank you! Your work is awesome, too!


Greatly appreciate the compliment brother.
A compliment from another player is the best compliment.

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Robin L Buddi said:


> ..just playin whatever comes to the dome



Love the sabbath piece


----------



## Robin L Buddi




----------



## Robin L Buddi

My acoustic array of git-fiddles, plus a Cleca acoustic (not pictured here), but interestingly enough plays better and sounds better than any of the 3 shown, and it was a Music Center special for $99 (15 yrs ago)


----------



## Robin L Buddi

https://clipchamp.com/watch/Ldvll39FH3h


----------



## Techdeth

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Great work again my brother.. keep them coming, I enjoy your work..
> 
> Cheers
> Mitch


Thanks man ! I truly appreciate the feedback !


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Think 80’s Metal 
Thanks for listening 
Mitch


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Ramo said:


>



Testament!!! very good, I like it and it reminds me when i was young. I remember the song Practice What You Preach, Awesome guitar solo by Alex Skolnick!!!!


----------



## Tony Birringuer

The forgotten, a little-known song by Joe Satriani, recorded in one take with its flaws, the solo is improvised going up and down the pentatonic scale while the Mediterranean sea enters my room....


----------



## Lo-Tek

Finally had a little spare time to try using the iXZ again.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Lo-Tek said:


> Finally had a little spare time to try using the iXZ again.



Nice piece, great to see you posting here buddy.

Cheers 
Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Another piece of my mind 
Spontaneous riff idea no pre rehearsal.
Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## Riffraff

Fun collaboration jam from yesterday with another guy using a sequencer.

*Gear:* Charvel San Dimas > Peavey RockMaster > Lexicon MPX-1 > interface (Michael Neilsen's Two-Notes cab IR's)


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks for checking out my clip..


Mitch


----------



## Riffraff




----------



## tubes

Lo-Tek said:


> Finally had a little spare time to try using the iXZ again.




Nice. 
I expect that this clip is not about the playing but...
There is a little something a bit stiff in the timing. If the playing was one dot more relaxed I could put this on loop and float away down the river.


----------



## circles




----------



## circles




----------



## Lo-Tek

tubes said:


> Nice.
> I expect that this clip is not about the playing but...
> There is a little something a bit stiff in the timing. If the playing was one dot more relaxed I could put this on loop and float away down the river.


Thanks tubes, I'm glad you enjoyed it. 
Know doubt the timing is a bit off. At this point my attempts at recording are very rushed- basically making it up on the fly. Technically I should get a song to this point and then start over with a better idea of how parts fit. I'm also still getting the hang of using drum tracks and have not played in a band for ages now.
This recording started off slower- I kept upping the tempo but feel like perhaps it was too slow still- maybe that's why you here something a bit off.
Cheers, Eric


----------



## tubes

Lo-Tek said:


> Thanks tubes, I'm glad you enjoyed it.
> Know doubt the timing is a bit off. At this point my attempts at recording are very rushed- basically making it up on the fly. Technically I should get a song to this point and then start over with a better idea of how parts fit. I'm also still getting the hang of using drum tracks and have not played in a band for ages now.
> This recording started off slower- I kept upping the tempo but feel like perhaps it was too slow still- maybe that's why you here something a bit off.
> Cheers, Eric


'How the parts fit' is what makes it good.
You are creating that relaxing groove that happens when two guitar players are both filling in bits of phrases, fills and rhythm together.
Brings back memories.


----------



## tubes

circles said:


>




Low Spark of High Heeled Boys?
Without the rest of the chordal movements.

I want to turn it up louder but my headphone amp has limits.
Stupid limits!


----------



## circles

tubes said:


> Low Spark of High Heeled Boys?
> Without the rest of the chordal movements.
> 
> I want to turn it up louder but my headphone amp has limits.
> Stupid limits!


Yea, totally, Low Spark. I like a lot of the tracks at Now You Shred.

Low volume due to that was in camera audio only from my 360 camera.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

A quick piece to expand on I think 
Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## LRT#1

Robin L Buddi said:


> Not sure I understand correctly, you wanna hear our original material or just throw down some get down?


Been a bit for being around but this thread is for original idias. Everybody can do covers but id like to hear what you ear hears when you play, so lets get this tread back on track


----------



## LRT#1

Ill through this up for the new guys. It was posted here about 1500 posts ago. This is mcblink and I maybe it was 2 years ago. We are working on some others but yet to hit the red light.
Enjoy


----------



## Robin L Buddi




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Robin L Buddi said:


>



Sounds spot on for that tune.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Robin L Buddi




----------



## shredless

Mine are on onlyfans, prolly shouldnt post here


----------



## Robin L Buddi




----------



## Robin L Buddi

oops DP


----------



## Robin L Buddi




----------



## saxon68

Robin L Buddi said:


>



Nice clips! What gear are you using? Recording with phone or to a interface?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Tonight’s addition…
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## Bull Rock

Random noodling on the Blackstar ht20mkii on 2 watts lol


----------



## Robin L Buddi

saxon68 said:


> Nice clips! What gear are you using? Recording with phone or to a interface?


Thanks brother! I'm using a Marshall MG100HDFX head w/ 1960A 2x12 top cab and a 1980'ish Fender 4x12 cab and a Washburn Dimebag Darrell Signature Model Slime-Dime, D' Addario strings. Was recording with my Samsung phone which is very space challenged device LOL


----------



## Robin L Buddi




----------



## Robin L Buddi




----------



## Robin L Buddi




----------



## Bull Rock

I'll toss an old cover in.


----------



## LRT#1

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Tonight’s addition…
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



Cool riff mitch keeping it original . It nice to hear original stuff.
Help me get this thread back on track with the original riff. If we wanted to hear covers we can turn the radio on


----------



## Bull Rock

Original. Fresh off me fingers today


----------



## LRT#1

Bull Rock said:


> Original.



Nice thats what im talking about


----------



## Calebz

Digging through my riff pile and I found this bit of a cover. It didn't deserve its own thread so I thought it might be ok here.


I was trying to figure out how these new fangled e-drums and guitar VSTs worked. Wasn't a complete success, but it was fun playing through all the parts.


----------



## Robin L Buddi




----------



## Robin L Buddi

Calebz said:


> Digging through my riff pile and I found this bit of a cover. It didn't deserve its own thread so I thought it might be ok here.
> 
> 
> I was trying to figure out how these new fangled e-drums and guitar VSTs worked. Wasn't a complete success, but it was fun playing through all the parts.



Awesome! Dig that tune, dunno why but Speak of the Devil's live take sounded so spot on with it. You rocked it!! That was a nice throw down bro, great rendition of that tune!!


----------



## Robin L Buddi




----------



## Robin L Buddi




----------



## Robin L Buddi




----------



## Bull Rock

As much as I like covers...can we get back to the show me your riffs part? Like original jamz? Perhaps a covers thread should be started.


----------



## junk notes

Bull Rock said:


> As much as I like covers...can we get back to the show me your riffs part? Like original jamz? Perhaps a covers thread should be started.


Actually a very good suggestion, as I would like to hear the same song; with members playing through different setups, or their signal chains.
I would really enjoy listening to members that have one of the SC or SV studio series amps and hear their take on the same cover.
This would be interesting to hear their comparisons, possibly help achieve tones for one another? Rock on!


----------



## Bull Rock

junk notes said:


> Actually a very good suggestion, as I would like to hear the same song; with members playing through different setups, or their signal chains.
> I would really enjoy listening to members that have one of the SC or SV studio series amps and hear their take on the same cover.
> This would be interesting to hear their comparisons, possibly help achieve tones for one another? Rock on!


That sounds good. Make the thread JN...


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Back on track we shall be ..
Thanks for listening.

Mitch


----------



## Robin L Buddi




----------



## Bull Rock




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


>



Nice work brother thanks for sharing this 

Mitch


----------



## Bull Rock

Thx Mitch. I like this thread and the covers one. I'll have to pick a cover to cover


----------



## Bull Rock




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Bull Rock said:


>



Nice work brother


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Here is another short I wanted to remember 

Thanks 
Mitch


----------



## JeffMcLeod

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Here is another short I wanted to remember
> 
> Thanks
> Mitch




Come on Mitch, you got that twangy-bar on there; shred it brother, shred it.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

JeffMcLeod said:


> Come on Mitch, you got that twangy-bar on there; shred it brother, shred it.


Ya gotta remember Jeff I can’t shred lol


----------



## Bull Rock




----------



## Calebz

It all kinda popped out at once...but I have no idea how to finish it, or even what comes next.


----------



## Robin L Buddi




----------



## Derek S




----------



## junk notes

_sheesh, well it's about Time!?!




_


Robin L Buddi said:


>


----------



## junk notes

Derek S said:


>




The Mighty!


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Wow this thread fell off the first page..
Not much really.. but it’s all I have.
Thanks for listening 

Mitch


----------



## Maxbrothman

Did some Metallica rhythm today


----------



## Lo-Tek

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> Wow this thread fell off the first page..
> Not much really.. but it’s all I have.
> Thanks for listening
> 
> Mitch




Sounds good, Mitch.

What happened to Ramo? I see in my Youtube suggested videos he's still making vids but hasn't posted here in awhile?


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

Lo-Tek said:


> Sounds good, Mitch.
> 
> What happened to Ramo? I see in my Youtube suggested videos he's still making vids but hasn't posted here in awhile?


Ramo is taking time off of forums, and working on a ep at the moment.. we will I hope hear from him again !!!


----------



## mcblink

Lo-Tek said:


> Sounds good, Mitch.
> 
> What happened to Ramo? I see in my Youtube suggested videos he's still making vids but hasn't posted here in awhile?


Ramo is on vacation, he'll be back. He is alive and well, I am still in contact with him via text. He's just taking a break from the forums is all.


----------



## Headache




----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

My addition 
Thanks for listening 


Mitch


----------



## tubes

Mitchell Pearrow said:


> My addition
> Thanks for listening
> 
> 
> Mitch



Merry Christmas Mitch.
I have new headphones this week. I have baptized them with your riff.
Now I will test them further with other contributions in this part of the forum.


----------



## Mitchell Pearrow

tubes said:


> Merry Christmas Mitch.
> I have new headphones this week. I have baptized them with your riff.
> Now I will test them further with other contributions in this part of the forum.


Sounds large though my Bluetooth speaker


----------



## Tony Birringuer

Merry Christmas!!!!


----------



## Maxbrothman

Christmas Sigma Dreadnaught to replace my $150 Washburn...ed out.


----------

